# Official Kamen Rider Discussion



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 26, 2005)

Any Kamen rider...
Kyuuga
Agito
Ryuki
Blade
Faiz
Hibiki

Heard of any? just a general dicussion, chat really if u heard of any oh them and talk about them

this isnt anime by the way...


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2005)

I saw it the other day on ANN, don't know about it though.


----------



## Cerias (Aug 28, 2005)

*huh?*

hmm...never heard of it , wots is it?


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 28, 2005)

Kamen Rider is a pretty tight live action series in Japan. Its been going on since the 70's I think. they do a different series each year. In a way its similar to sentai/power rangers only alot more adult. Last year I watched KR 555 and Blade, or dled them subbed rather from  or their IRC channel rather. Id reccomend both series highly. the more episodes you watch the more addictive it gets. Havent seen the one they have this year though except for its previews.

I also liked Gransazers.
oh and theres a kamen rider manga based off of the old series at 

The original 10 series and their movies or so followed the same timeline. So all the old KRs came to know one another and had scarfs. Then there were some movies made in the 80s and 90s, and a couple shows like Kamen Rider Black, and KR Black RX or something. Ive only seen one of the movies, forget the name but it reminded me alot of the terminator.


Also saw the Agito movie raw, it was pretty good though I havent seen the series. And I saw the 555 movie too, still need to dl the blade movie.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 28, 2005)

Dude, I grew up with Kamen Rider Black and RX. I'd kill to revisit those episodes. ;_;


----------



## narutofan1010 (Mar 18, 2006)

These are the lyrics to the first kamen rider series
Drawing near: Shocker, the Army of Hell
Aiming for us: a black shadow.
To protect the peace of the World:
Go! Go! Let's go, Shining Machine. 

Rider (Jump!) Rider (Kick!)
Kamen Rider Kamen Rider Rider Rider 

Drawing near: Shocker, the Army of Demons
Aiming for our friends: a black shadow.
To protect the peace of the World:
Go! Go! Let's go, Crimson Muffler. 

Rider (Jump!) Rider (Kick!)
Kamen Rider Kamen Rider
Rider Rider 

Drawing near: Shocker, the Army of Fear
Aiming for our town: a black shadow.
To protect the peace of the World:
Go! Go! Let's go, Green Mask. 

Rider (Jump!) Rider (Kick!)
Kamen Rider Kamen Rider
Rider Rider


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Mar 18, 2006)

The live action series was actually pretty good, but like most Japanese shows in the 70s it was pretty low budget (cough cough Ultraman cough cough). Anyway, I prefer the manga since the main character is so much cooler XD.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Nov 24, 2006)

I started with Kamen Rider Black here. Now I'm wathcing Kamen Rider Ryuki and Kamen Rider 555.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 22, 2007)

Kamen Rider Black was like ages ago, that I don't remember any much of it now.

My interest for Kamen Riders revived when I saw Kamen Rider Ryuki, and it further intensified when I saw Kamen Rider 555. For some reason now, I prefer the third generation Kamen Rider series than the old ones. I guess the uber-cool Rider gadgets was a reason. 

Right now, I'm trying to watch three at the same time - 555, Blade and Kabuto. So far, it's been one enjoyable ride.

Oh yes, looking forward on seeing the 2007 series, Den-O.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 22, 2007)

Correct me if im wrong but didnt they have a dubbed version in the states called Masked rider or some such?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 22, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Correct me if im wrong but didnt they have a dubbed version in the states called Masked rider or some such?



yeah. That was Saban's bastardized version of Kamen Rider Black RX. There will be an American version of Ryuki called *Kamen Rider Dragon Knight*. But it will not be a ruined version of Ryuki because the Wang Brothers will be the directors. There will be a good but balanced story nd choreography. And of course, Steve Wang is a Kamen Rider fan. Adness Entertainment will mke this one, not Saban. Maybe it will shown on Sci-Fi.

If Shotaro Ishinomori is alive today and realize that the guys who are behind the American adaptation of Kamen Rider Ryuki is a fan of his great creation that is, Kamen Rider, maybe he'll be proud of Steve Wang. Maybe the Wang brothers will become an example of how to make a Americanized but a successful tokusatsu series. 

And maybe they'll put Saban (Shuki Levi and Haim Saban) and 4Kids to shame. I'll give this a chance. I jhave high expectations on this one...


----------



## Mojim (Jan 22, 2007)

So they're also airing the show in the US 
I used to watched them when I was 6-7 y/o


----------



## Nico (Jan 22, 2007)

I have seen some of it on You Tube not completely to know the series well. Interesting enough though.


----------



## B.M.F. (Jan 22, 2007)

I had the toy of one of them, but I didn't know what is was till recently.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 22, 2007)

Is Masked Rider Dragon Knight already being shown? I mean, by the way you're saying it, Haku, it may seem that you either know the staff behind it, or you have seen it for yourself. It's rather hard to take your words considering that most of it are in the future tense. 

I've been reading some stuff about the new one this year, Kamen Rider Den-O, and I find it funny that the titular Kamen Rider is considered to be the "weakest Kamen Rider to date". I mean, looking at the trailers, we are looking at a pretty young Kamen Rider. Not to mention that he looks so lame when he says "Henshin!".


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 22, 2007)

aziM said:


> So they're also airing the show in the US
> I used to watched them when I was 6-7 y/o



No. The American version of Ryuki will be aired this or next year.

dspr8_rugged: nope. maybe next month or next year 2008, according to their website. I saw the website, the trailer, and who are the staff. There are three Japanese executive producers and the directors are the brothers Steve and Mike Wang.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah! One of the best shows ever! I used to watch it when I was atleast 6-8


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> No. The American version of Ryuki will be aired this or next year.
> 
> dspr8_rugged: nope. maybe next month or next year 2008, according to their website. I saw the website, the trailer, and who are the staff. There are three Japanese executive producers and the directors are the brothers Steve and Mike Wang.


Oh i see 

If the American version,are they going to change everything from the original?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 23, 2007)

aziM said:


> Oh i see
> 
> If the American version,are they going to change everything from the original?



maybe just the story. they'll gonna copy the mirror world, the advent cards, and some kinds of stuff.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2007)

^ whatever they going to do,hopefully they wont do major changes to the show :sweat


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jan 25, 2007)

Hmmmmm.... Kamen Rider? What is this Kamen Rider, you folks here seem to be speaking of? I most assuredly have not heard of this so-called 'Kamen Rider'. Nay, thou shalt not take into account that my account name is apparently that which I wish to know of, for it would mean that I would indeed have knowledge of this 'Kamen Rider', of which I am quite unconvincingly stressing, I have no knowledge of. I mean, I have absolutely no knowledge of this franchise's creator, Ishinomori Shoutarou (oooooooooooooooops), nor do I possess the knowledge that the franchise has been a part of Japanese media for around 35 years! Nope, absolutely no knowledge!

BTW, I do enjoy indulging in sarcasm  

Hmm, regardless, I do have to say that my Kamen Rider, though agrreeably quite enjoyable, has had the unfortunate curse of being quite lacking in plot. Honestly, out of the 19 Rider series presented so far, I only find 2 to have noteworthy plots (those two being Ryuuki, and Agito). I'd count Black and Faiz in the equation, but Black just tended to be far too formualic, and the method in which Faiz carried out its story just ruined it for me......

As for the new Rider of 2007, which premieres this Sunday t'would seem, can't really say I'm looking forward to it. Seems to gimmicky for my tastes.... And I've had enough of gimmicks after that awful excuse of a story, Kabuto. That, and I find the whole 'Super Train' concept to Sentai-ish for my tastes...... not that I know anything of Sentai, of course


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 25, 2007)

hauhauhauhauhau
i use to watch it 10 years ago....hauhauhau
IT ROX!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 25, 2007)

I actually enjoyed Ryuki too, since, as I said, it revived my Kamen Rider funk I had a years ago with Black. I actually like Faiz because of the character driven plot (not to mention that it was the inspiration for me so that I can buy a new phone. ). 

As for Kabuto, well, I'm just halfway. Although I can safely say that I enjoy watching it, minus Tendou's annoying and over-acting sister and his uber-arrogant behavior.

Well, as for Den-O, I'm still going to check it out. The premise seems kinda lame, though who knows, this may work out.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 25, 2007)

Kamen_Raida: C'mon man, I love Kamen Rider Faiz because of the interesting plot, in my opinion. It has a series of shocking events. I also love the Rider gadgets in there, especially on Faiz and Kaixa. Also to Psyga and Orga in the movie *Kamen Rider 555: Paradise Lost*. Well, that's just me.

And hey, is that Caucasus???

dspr8: I agree on you, Kamen Rider 555 has a character driven plot (Takumi's having a struggle because he's an Orphenoch and afraid he might lose his humanity is an example).

I also love Kabuto, because of the styles and of the Riders. My favs are Kabuto Gatack, Drake, and Caucasus (from the movie *Kamen Rider Kabuto: Godspeed Love*). I have my taste in the story plot of Kabuto because it's so... mysterious. Tendou can be uber-arrogant, but he's also cool and philisophical although (even raising his right hand upwards in the sky, I even imitate it). 

Haha, I'll save that one!!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm actually watching Episode 24 right now. Well, I agree with you when you said that the plot was rather mysterious. ZECT's hiding a lot of stuff, really. And I'm waiting to see Kagami's reaction when he finds out that his dad is running things at ZECT without him knowing.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 25, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I'm actually watching Episode 24 right now. Well, I agree with you when you said that the plot was rather mysterious. ZECT's hiding a lot of stuff, really. And I'm waiting to see Kagami's reaction when he finds out that his dad is running things at ZECT without him knowing.



Can I also save that??? 

I also love the Clock Up and the Hyper Clock Up system in Kabuto. What's so special in the Hyper Clock Up is that ur not only faster than the speed of light or whatever is that there is a time lag: u can alter time and can time travel. Cool, huh?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 25, 2007)

I said to you before that I made a lot of Kamen Rider GIFs, remember? I will be posting some more later. 

I have a feeling that the inspiration for Kabuto's "Clock-up" system is Faiz's Accel Form.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jan 26, 2007)

Haku_Taker: Bleh, Faiz was absolute rubbish with its charachters in my opinion. While I can't think up any specific reasons why I beleive this so at the moment (heavily attributed to the fact that I haven't watched that piece of crap in awhile), I can say that what I simply felt either indifference or dislike to the charachters. They were, quite simply, 'stock charachters'. And they hardly had any form of developement. If there was one charachter whom I'd take out of the equation, it'd probably be Kiba. Now THERE was someone I could like. Of course, where charachter fails, story should succeed. Unfortunately for Faiz, while its storyline as a whole was good, it still had not resolved things in a befitting manner. 

And yup, that is Mr. 'Ogon no Raida', whom I have to say, met a rather.... anticlimatic end.

Hmmmm, just cause I feel bored for the moment, I suppose I might as well list out which my favourite NG Rider series are.

Ryuuki(1): Yes, rather strange choice for my favourite NG series, I must say. A pretty mediocre plot (with a highly disappointing ending) and some rather good charachter developement. Honestly, Agito WOULD be taking Number 1 spot, but where Agito has the best storyline of any Rider series thus far, it lacked charachter developement. Ryuuki, as of yet, is the only Rider series which I see as having an excellent balance of both. Its ending did, however, suck horribly.

Agito(2): As already stated, I found it to have the best storyline of any Rider series thus far. An excellent mystery story. Shame that the concept of storyline for the Rider series seems to erode as each year passes. An even bigger shame is as to how lacking in charachter developement Agito seemed to be (though to be sure, it wasn't completely devoid of it, unlike some others) Nonetheless, its storyline certainly made up for it.

Hibiki(3):..........Yes, I know....... WTF........ I was quite suprised that I enjoyed the damn thing too........ Bloody storyless piece of crap that it was...... But, if Agito is the God of Storyline in the franchise, then Hibiki is its God of Charachter Developement. I mean, I could almost literally say that the bloody thing was made entirely of charachter developement. Shame that storyline took a backseat from it, but goddamnit, the charachters were just wonderful! And I am the only one who at all likes Hibiki's costume design!?

Blade(4): Alright, I'll be honest. 4 doesn't really look like a good number to place Blade in. Its not that I hated it..... Its just that I liked others more..... But, though I didn't necessarily hate it, I still considered most of the charachters 'stock charachters', and like Faiz, it really needed to resolve things more. 

Kuuga(5): ......I can't really say anything about this...... It had..... no eal charachter developement...... no real story...... It was...... yeah....... I do love the sense of realism in it though..... It was just.... yeah

Faiz(6): You've heard my reasons..... Thus, I ain't givin' more....

Kabuto(7):.....This is..... undobutedly...... THE WORST....... 'show' I've seen in the last year....... Absolutely dreadful! AWFUL CHARACHTER DEVELOPEMENT! AWFUL STORYLINE! And a whole boiling cauldron of WASTED POTENTIAL! The fact that the show was so gimmick-reliant was what murdered it! Half of its so-called 'mysteries' were resolved in a shoddy manner, and we get introduced to useless Riders whose very purpose within the series was to sell toys for Bandai...... Urgh, I could rant on the horror that is Kabuto for pages, but my fingers will tire out before I do so, and I perfer them nice and well..... I will give one bit of credit though..... It gave birth to a suprisingly addictive PS2 game.....


----------



## cold drinks (Jan 26, 2007)

i've only watched ryuki and blade.man i like those days and the memories....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 26, 2007)

As far as the third-gen Kamen Rider series is concerned, I've only finished Ryuki. I'm currently watching 555, Blade and Kabuto and I've yet to finish either of them. 

I can't say that I agree with what Kamen_Raida said with those three, although I do agree with what you said about Ryuki. Yup, the series ending was rather bad, although I haven't seen the "real ending" movie...  

Here's something totally random I saw on YouTube. You don't have to understand Japanese to get it, all you need to do is look at Tendou's face.

_"Grandmother said this, 'Tendou, stop being a bitch and eat the damn thing already!'"_


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, from what I've gathered, you seem to be only half-way through the series. Admittedly, I suppose the first half wasn't completely awful.... Just be prepared for the worst later..... A most horrid weapon looms its head at somewhere around Episode 37..... Its very purpose is trivial.... and.... well.... I should think you'll see what I mean as you go through the series


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 26, 2007)

That sounds like a warning to me... 

Yes, I'm basically half-way. Episode 25 to be exact. Well, I just want to see it for myself, your so-called "awful" parts of Kabuto. Who knows, I may find myself liking it... or not.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 26, 2007)

@Kamen Raida: A true fan!


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 28, 2007)

So, the first episode of Den-O aired. Here's the raw, if anyone wants it: My Golden Byakugam FC userbar contest entry..

I'm interested on hearing the thoughts of rider fans on it, since this is my first time watching Kamen Rider. I always wanted to watch Kabuto, but never got around to doing it. It seems to me that this series in particular is a lot more kiddy-like, kinda like super sentai. Which is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 28, 2007)

Kamen_Raida: wow, I can't believe it. Kabuto is the worst show in ur opinion??? Although it's worse, I like and enjoy it. What i like is the Hyper Kabuto thing 'appearance'; many fans believed that was Tendou from the future. Mysterious, isn't it? Well, we have different tastes anyway, and I respect you're opinion. Worst yet kick-ass, if ya ask me. They've done a "back-to-basics" style. Anyway again, I enjoy it. 

I love the Hyper Battle video of Kabuto where Arata Kagami henshins into Gatack then he has his own Hyper Zecter then he became Hyper Gatack! 

On Hibiki: yeah it was controversial because there are some changes in the staff. Some said it was one of the worst because it became another Faiz (Takahashi Inoue is the new writer). But it became the best in some because it's the God of Character Development (as u say) and has the best cast  EVER(maybe) in a Kamen Rider show. It really presented character development that many past shows (even the classic Kamen Rider Black) failed to do. My favs are Kamen Riders (referred as Oni) Hibiki, Danki, and some Riders having guitars. And there is some kid that many fans call him "Kusaka Jr." 

I also love the Hyper Battle video on Asumu, when he henshins into an Oni.

On Faiz: U explain to me about the letdowns of Faiz especially on the characters (Masato is an asshole!), and again I respect ur opinion. But for me, it has one of the best Kamen Rider movies and that is Kamen Rider 555: Paradise Lost. Cool fight scenes, good alternate story, and Psyga and Orga are the reasons why I love it. 

On Blade: I know it has flaws. although it has 'stock characters', it has an interesting story and the Mutsuki a.k.a. Kamen Rider Leangle arc. The monsters, called the Undead, were great because not all of them are evil (including an Undead who is a pacifist who taught Mutsuki how to realize his own power and to conquer his fear) some are good guys because the fight for the right to exist. Although Aikawa Hajime a.k.a. Kamen Rider Chalice is an Undead. And it became one of the most memorable Kamen Rider series in my opinion, because it has one of the best but the saddest ending in a Kamen Rider show (Kenzaki Kazuma a.k.a. Kamen Rider Blade sacrificed his own humanity so Aikawa can live as a human).


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 28, 2007)

I actually stopped watching Kabuto for a while, since I was able to get my hands on all episodes of Faiz. Oh yes, I so agree, Haku, Masato is such an asshole. Good thing he died early in Paradise Lost.  

Now I think that Kabuto's "gimmicks" were for the sake of this so-called "all Kamen Rider culmination series because it's our 35th anniversary for crying out loud". Apparently, aside from the obvious, Kabuto has made references with the other Kamen Rider series with regards to the series layout, characters, Rider System, and story. As I said, I haven't finished the damn thing yet so I can't say if this so-called "gimmick" affected the series as a whole.

Okay, out of curiousity, I am going to check out the RAW for the pilot episode of Den-O. The OP is rather catchy... I mean the song, not the sequence.

Perfect Moron, it's a common misconception that Kamen Rider is sentai, but it's not. Since you said that Den-O's your first watched Kamen Rider series, I highly suggest that you watch the older ones, or just the third-generation series.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 28, 2007)

^ Yeah, I know. That's not what I said. I meant that not having watched any previous KR, I found Den-O to be more childish than I expected a Kamen Rider series to be, more along the lines of a super sentai series (which I know it's not).

So, which KR do you reccomend? I never got into Kabuto, but it looks good. However, I keep hearing everywhere it only starts good but then begins to suck. In fact, from what I heard, it seems each one of the new gen series has something that keeps it from being great. I usually only download ongoing series, otherwise, I find it hard to stay motivated to keep watching, unless its something extremely good. What about the older KRs?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 28, 2007)

Ah, I see. 

Most, if not all, Kamen Rider series was "supposedly" aimed for children, although I don't think that's the case, considering there is portrayal of violence and people dying.  

I just finished watching Episode 1 of Den-O. 


*Spoiler*: _Den-O Episode 1 first impressions_ 



Obviously, it's rather hard to understand what's going on since it's raw. :sweat

As far as I can see, the OP sequence for Den-O was a little perky for a standard Kamen Rider OP with some "Rider dancing" at the end, but as I said earlier, I find the song (Climax Jump) catchy. And the protagonist, Ryotaro Nogami is the total opposite of Souji Tendou, i.e., he is a total wuss. This series featured the lamest "Henshin!" ever! 

And I think we're going to see another "base of operations" for this series (e.g., Bistro La Salle in Kabuto, the Kikuchi Laundromat in 555...), namely, the "Milk Dipper". Just a hunch.




Well, I hope a sub by TV-Nihon comes out soon...

Edit: I forgot that you are asking for Kamen Rider recommendations, Perfect Moron. Try Kamen Rider Ryuki or Kamen Rider 555. I can recommend those two with confidence.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 29, 2007)

To be honest, I also like Ryuki. My credit to it is that it brought back my interest in Kamen Rider. But the ending sucked because Shinji died and everybody are back to the real world w/o knowing each other and starting to build new lives. Because of that, there is a TV special called *13 Riders Special* where there is a appearance of the first female Kamen Rider in history, Kamen Rider Femme. Instead of Shinji died, Ren died and Shinji did destroy the master mirror. He thought that it was over, but he's wrong. He still saw some Rider in the Mirror World. Then after that, the movie.

Here is a fanart, where every Gundam and Kamen Rider fan should love.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 29, 2007)

You know what sucks, Haku? I haven't seen the "13 Riders Special" and the movie! 

I was only able to watch Ryuki during its Studio 23 marathon/re-run. That's why I'm planning to re-watch the damn thing after I finish Kabuto (I'm at Episode 31 now...).

And please, use spoiler tags when saying something about the plot. Perfect Moron and the other Kamen Rider newbies are really going to get spoiled, y'know?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 29, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> You know what sucks, Haku? I haven't seen the "13 Riders Special" and the movie!
> 
> I was only able to watch Ryuki during its Studio 23 marathon/re-run. That's why I'm planning to re-watch the damn thing after I finish Kabuto (I'm at Episode 31 now...).
> 
> And please, use spoiler tags when saying something about the plot. Perfect Moron and the other Kamen Rider newbies are really going to get spoiled, y'know?



Haha, I forgot. I'll do it anyway. I don't just notice that there are newbies here...

Just a trivia from Wiki: in the Philippine dub of any Kamen Rider show, the call to transform into a Kamen Rider is not "Henshin" but "Rider Change". It started in Kamen Rider Black and because of its popularity, it became the henshin call will be used in any Kamen Rider show.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey, I also like the OP of Kamen Rider Den-O, Climax Jump by AAA. Hehe, why did ya call it henshin seqeunce is the lamest ever??? And Ryotaro Nogami is the opposite of Tendou???


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 30, 2007)

"Rider Change!" definitely sounds better than "_Palit anyo!_" or "Transform!".


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> "Rider Change!" definitely sounds better than "_Palit anyo!_" or "Transform!".



correct about that. When Kabuto airs here:

*Rider Change!*

*puts the Zecter and...*

Zecter Announcement: *RIDER CHANGE*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 30, 2007)

Now I wonder when will that be... although I could have finished it even before it airs here.

And you're forgetting that the local networks may also show Blade and Hibiki...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> And you're forgetting that the local networks may also show Blade and Hibiki...



Well, I'm not forgetting about it. I know that the local networks may also show Blade and Hibiki. So Kabuto maybe in 2010.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, that is if GMA starts showing Blade the week after Faiz ends in March...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, that is if GMA starts showing Blade the week after Faiz ends in March...



GMA has gotten Blade???

And anyway, anyone should give Kamen Rider Den-O b'coz I have a sense that there is some kind of a good character development in there. Ryotaro is a coward at first, but with the help of his Imagins, I know he'll a strong and a brave guy...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 30, 2007)

There is no news that GMA does have Blade, but we can hope that GMA will do show Blade in the future. 

Well, I'm not keeping my hopes up for Den-O yet, but we do have a totally different protagonist. Ryotaro isn't the one who kicks monster ass, but the Imagin that possesses his body. Maybe in some episode, he does the ass-kicking himself - in Den-O's Plat Form.  

And what sucks even more is that the final episode of Kabuto ISN'T SUBBED YET! 

Edit: I just finished watching Kabuto's Hyper Battle Video. LOL at talking Zecters and Kagami. 

Nothing beats Faiz's Hyper Battle Video... dancing Orphenochs FTW!


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 31, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> There is no news that GMA does have Blade, but we can hope that GMA will do show Blade in the future.
> 
> Well, I'm not keeping my hopes up for Den-O yet, but we do have a totally different protagonist. Ryotaro isn't the one who kicks monster ass, but the Imagin that possesses his body. Maybe in some episode, he does the ass-kicking himself - in Den-O's Plat Form.
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah! But what i love the most is Hyper Battle Video of Kabuto where Kagami has his own Hyper Zecter and he became Hyper Gatack.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 31, 2007)

> Haha, yeah! But what i love the most is Hyper Battle Video of Kabuto where Kagami has his own Hyper Zecter and he became Hyper Gatack.


...and how Kagami desperately tries to imitate Tendou. 

_"The man who looks at the mirror and washes his face everyday..."_ - definitely lamer than _"The man who walks the path of heaven, and will be the ruler of all"_.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 2, 2007)

does anyone try to watch Kamen Rider Hibiki?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 3, 2007)

Me? No. Not yet.

I'm targeting Blade after Kabuto, not to mention that I'd like to rewatch Ryuki.  

I've finished 46 episodes of Kabuto, and I think I'm starting to understand what Kamen_Raida was saying before about the downside of the series.


----------



## Deranged (Feb 8, 2007)

Kamen Rider, I remember this... i used to watch the Masked Rider when i was young but it never really took off for me until i saw some lifesize armour replicas for Kamen Rider Kabuto which were just absolutely amazing and made my mouth water... since then ive been meaning to watch as much of the Kamen Rider series as i can get my hands on... itll happen... eventually (hopefully during the half term i have next week XD)


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, I do hope so, Deranged. 

So that it's not just me and Haku_Taker who are posting in this thread...


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Feb 10, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I've finished 46 episodes of Kabuto, and I think I'm starting to understand what Kamen_Raida was saying before about the downside of the series.



I'm a man that loves to brag, so just to keep things normal: Told You so  

Hmmm, either ways, I just watched the first two episodes of Den-O, and as of yet..... I have no idea what to say...... I really, really have no idea what to think of the damn thing.... 

Well, best to start of with the main charachter.......... That man should shut the hell up. He just sounds damn annoying... Seriously.... I've to say that the guy sounds exactly like Hanatarou (from Bleach, if you kids don't know)...... Heck, the guy's characteristics are exactly like Hanatarou's! One reason already to hate the bastard! Oh, but wait! A little bit of inner strength I see! Hmmmm, well, this could end up leading to the one thing we all love:

Charachter Developement  

OR

Ryoutarou continues his road into the 'Hall Of Whine-tards'  

Honestly, if Ryoutarou follows the latter, I wouldn't mind at all if someone should, say, accidentally push him in front of a passing DenLiner..... Speaking of that CG abomination.... well..... from the way I've just described it, I'm pretty sure I need not go into anymore elaboration?  

Den-Ou's suit just looks fugly, in my opinion. It just looks too friggin clunky, although I must say that the suit actor really does a good job in potraying how Momotaros would move in the suit..... Speaking of that red bugger............. WHAT THE HELL IS HE DOING DANCING IN THE OPENING CREDITS!? OH MY FRIGGIN BUDDHA, THAT WAS JUST SCARY!!!!!!!!

As for the soundtrack? Well, I suppose the opening sounds alright. The chorus is annoying as hell though..... The Full Version actually sounds way better than the TV version, though! As for the insert songs..... Well, the jazz they play during the fight scenes certainly gives a nice atmosphere. 

And, wow now, seems they're gonna be using an Ending Theme instead of a Battle Theme this time. I, for one, am glad of this news. I much perfer hearing 'Ending Themes' rather than 'Battle Themes'. 'Aozora Ni Naru' and 'Shounen Yo' were way better than any Battle Theme pulled out by the New Gens. I'm having high hopes for the quality of this Ending Theme.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 11, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> I'm a man that loves to brag, so just to keep things normal: Told You so
> 
> Hmmm, either ways, I just watched the first two episodes of Den-O, and as of yet..... I have no idea what to say...... I really, really have no idea what to think of the damn thing....
> 
> ...



if i were u, maybe u should give Den-o a chance. I'm starting to love it, ehehe. 

Maybe I suggest that u must look on my views on the New Gen Kamen Rider shows. And I found out that Kamen Rider Hibiki has the best cast in Kamen Rider history. And I also love the ending theme, "Shounen Yo". I also love the opening theme, too.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 11, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> I'm a man that loves to brag, so just to keep things normal: Told You so


But regardless of which, I still found the show amusing after 49 episodes. Amusing, but definitely not the best KR series.


> Well, best to start of with the main charachter..........


Honestly, seeing a wimp for a protagonist Rider is definitely a change from last year's egoistic, arrogant and Granny-quoting Tendou, which I don't mind really.

And besides, that's the show's premise...


> Den-Ou's suit just looks fugly, in my opinion.


For starters, the Plat Form is really ugly.  


> Speaking of that red bugger............. WHAT THE HELL IS HE DOING DANCING IN THE OPENING CREDITS!? OH MY FRIGGIN BUDDHA, THAT WAS JUST SCARY!!!!!!!!


Scary? I find that funny, actually. Dancing Momotaros FTW!  


> As for the soundtrack? Well, I suppose the opening sounds alright. The chorus is annoying as hell though..... The Full Version actually sounds way better than the TV version, though! As for the insert songs..... Well, the jazz they play during the fight scenes certainly gives a nice atmosphere.


The full version of Climax Jump is definitely better since it's obviously longer than the TV version. 

-----
I actually stumbled into this , and I actually find some of the author's articles funny, especially when he "role-plays" certain characters. Love his latest article "State of the Yaguruma Address".


----------



## Deranged (Feb 13, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Ryotarou being whiney and annoying just reminds me of Shinn Asuka of GSD. But he's different from Shinn because he's a cowardly wuss, hehe. But I sense that there will be good character development because he'll be a strong and confident guy w/ the help of his Imagins.



Yeah, hopefully his character will get some good developing... when i say hopefully, i mean it better  Its kind of disheartening that the first thing to happen after henshin is to start running away in fear (although a hillarious scene, shook my faith a bit D: ) At the moment, I'm more interested in whatever other imagins he could get as the red ones okay at the moment but hasnt got that much going for him besides doing the badass evil look every so often


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 13, 2007)

Deranged said:
			
		

> Alright... saw the first two episodes of Den-O and the first four of Kabuto and my first impressions was, Kabuto kicks a helluva more ass XD


Definitely. Without a doubt. 

Although maybe it's just me, but the show's plot breaks down at the 30's until the end. Regardless of which, as I said earlier, Kabuto (the show I mean), is one amusing KR series to watch with all of its kick-ass-isms. 


> I don't like Ryoutarou that much... he's seems very whiney and just generally annoying, compared the the arrogant prick that was Tendou, he just doesn't have the cool to make up for his shortcomings in my opinion.


Having a lame-ass protagonist is the show's "highlight". The producers have dubbed Kamen Rider Den-O as the "weakest Kamen Rider ever". Although it's still earlier to say if it will be like that until the end. Hopefully, Ryotarou grows and becomes a better character. Who knows, he can kick Imagin ass with just the Plat Form. 

-----
Earlier, I was able to get a copy of *Kamen Rider Blade* in DVD-9 while I was searching for porn hentai anime titles. 

I just want to share again this video where Tendou and Kagami eat insect riceballs... 

And Deranged, I suggest that you check out the Hyper Battle Video of Kabuto after watching Episode 34.


----------



## Deranged (Feb 13, 2007)

Den-O has at least piqued my interest so I'm at least intrigued at where it is going but at the moment I'm more interested in finishing Kabuto, which has really held my interest alot... (and will do with the advice when I get to there then XD )

Also, I blogged about my first impression on the subject in some detail... 
Viva Rock Japanese Side -Orange Range


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 13, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Definitely. Without a doubt.
> 
> Although maybe it's just me, but the show's plot breaks down at the 30's until the end. Regardless of which, as I said earlier, Kabuto (the show I mean), is one amusing KR series to watch with all of its kick-ass-isms.
> 
> ...



hey, where u find the Kamen Rider Blade DVD????


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 13, 2007)

St. Francis Square near Megamall in Ortigas. 

Actually, a friend of mine informed me of it and I checked the place out yesterday. And it took me one hour to find it among thousands of other titles. 

I don't know if my copy is the last copy. I also saw a Hibiki DVD.

So you're blogging this now, eh, Deranged? 

By the way, let me warn you, the final episode of Kabuto hasn't been subbed yet, and to think that TV-Nihon has already subbed the first two episodes of Den-O... kuso. 

Unless you understand Japanese, I guess there's no problem.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I've already stated this before, but I've always considered warnings one of the few 'Necessary Repetitions' in this world.

Deranged, I agree with you on one thing. The first few episodes of Kabuto were captivating. I, myself, held much hope for the series. Episode 4 may have been what told my underdeveloped mind: 'This show rocks.'

Then, after Episode 4......... Well.... I still held hope..... By the entry of Kamen Raida Darke (3rd Rider in the series), I got the feeling it could get repetitive, but it could still be saved...... Drake's arc ended nicely..... Then Sasword (4th Rider) came..... I knew it'd be crap....

Then Kagami got himself a 'small moment of glory' (yes, don't want to be spoiling things now, do I?)........... a glory which was expected from the beggining.... a glory we wanted to see developed...... but when things WEREN'T developed..... Well..... things just rocketed to idiodicy from there, and this happened around, like dspr8_rugged, the 30s.

The entire problem with Kabuto was that it had a whole lot of potentially great plotlines that could've been developed, but however, weren't. Instead, it relied on its monthly supply of gimmicks to keep it alive.... Admittedly though, it had alot of moments.... The problem was that these 'moments' happened out of nowhere and looking at them in the bigger picture, they're nothing.

============

Right, now that my third (or so I beleive) rant on the evils of Kabuto (or rather the evil that is Kabuto) is done, I shalt attend myself to other matters.

Haku_Taker: Right, read your comments 'bout the rest o' the New-Gens. Well, I'll admit, I do understand why some would flock to Faiz and Kabuto.... Its just that I'm simply incapable of appreciating what they see in the damn things.....

I have to disagree with you on the Faiz movie.... I consider it the worst New-Gen Rider movie actually.... It simply did not have so 'episodic' a feel as the other movies out there.

As for Blade..... I actually thought that the sacrifice Kenzaki made was completely idiotic! It was a completely selfish act on Kenzaki's part, and even worse was that the entire thing was completely out of charachter for Kenzaki! Now, there are two creatures running around in Blade, both with the potential of ending everything! I perferred the ending which Missing Ace presented, with Kenzaki actually following through with his promise to whoop Hajime's butt should he get out of control.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 14, 2007)

I actually don't consider Kabuto that bad, although as I said, for me, it didn't have the potential to be a great series with all of its gimmicks and what not, but it kept me amused from start until the end. It's like watching Gundam Wing - more of the kick-ass stuff but somewhat fails in the plot department.



			
				Deranged said:
			
		

> Alright, can anyone recommend me another older series as well... I see alot of name at the forefront like BLade and 555... a little more info and maybe your thoughts on it?


*Kamen Rider 555* is one of the good next-gen KR series I've seen. The plot is character-driven, it features some of the best action sequences, and it also features the coolest Kamen Rider gears, IMO. 

My only beef about 555 is the final episode - it didn't have enough closure. I was like, "And then... what happens now?" after seeing the final credits.

As for *Kamen Rider Blade*, I've already finished 26 episodes and so far, I feel like I'm watching 555 again, with some Ryuki elements on the side (not only because of the cards). And Blade has a bad-sounding Rider belt voice-over.

Oh yeah, I also suggest *Kamen Rider Ryuki*. This is the next-gen KR series that revived my interest to Kamen Riders. Not to mention its pretty unique concept. The ending sucked though. Now that I think of it, I haven't seen the "13 Riders Special"... 

If you want more info, you can always Wiki it. 

-----
Oh sweet! Episode 3 of Den-O subbed is out!


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 14, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Well, I've already stated this before, but I've always considered warnings one of the few 'Necessary Repetitions' in this world.
> 
> Deranged, I agree with you on one thing. The first few episodes of Kabuto were captivating. I, myself, held much hope for the series. Episode 4 may have been what told my underdeveloped mind: 'This show rocks.'
> 
> ...



Now I'm beginning to understand... thanks anyway.

If u don't like Kamen Rider Kabuto, why do u have a picture of Kamen Rider Caucasus? Well, do u watch the movie *Kamen Rider Kabuto: Godspeed Love*???

Anyway, *Kamen Rider 555: Paradise Lost* is not "episodic" but according to some, most of the Kamen Rider movies are based in an alternate universe. Maybe the exception is *Kamen Rider Ryuki: Episode Final*.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Feb 15, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Now I'm beginning to understand... thanks anyway.
> 
> If u don't like Kamen Rider Kabuto, why do u have a picture of Kamen Rider Caucasus? Well, do u watch the movie *Kamen Rider Kabuto: Godspeed Love*???
> 
> Anyway, *Kamen Rider 555: Paradise Lost* is not "episodic" but according to some, most of the Kamen Rider movies are based in an alternate universe. Maybe the exception is *Kamen Rider Ryuki: Episode Final*.



Actually, I have watched God Speed Love. I ranked it as my second least worst New-Gen Rider Movie 

The movie needed at least half an hour more to have made it something worth watching, but nope, it tried to be brave (synonym for stupid) and work with its rather limited time. Ergo, crap, crap, crap, oooooooh Caucasus...... then crap, crap, crap, awwwwww Caucy died  ....... Oooh look, MORE CRAP! And all that in only 1 hour and approximately 10 minutes 

Simply put: *FAR TOO RUSHED*

Oh yeah, and if my earlier comment had not been obvious enough, I do indeed love Caucasus! Its just everything else I despised 

He holds a certain 'atmosphere' to his prescence which the other charachters lack. Graceful yet strong. Quite 'developed' for a 'Movie Rider'.

And I must add that all Rider movies after Agito are actually alternate universes. Hibiki can be put to question though. It was more an alternate telling of how Hibiki got his Ultimate Form. The rest was basically in a canon context.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 15, 2007)

I so agree. *God Speed Love* is way too rushed. It's like that cliche about "too many cooks spoil the broth". There's just too much stuff going on that I don't know what's really happening, as if everything on the screen is messed-up.

But it's already there and we can't do anything about it anymore, except that we await for the Den-O movie. 

As for *Paradise Lost*, I actually found it better than the series, the ending, I mean, although both didn't have enough closure, the movie ending was more satisfying, IMO.

So far I've seen only those two. *Missing Ace* might be the next one since I'm watching Blade at the moment...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 15, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Actually, I have watched God Speed Love. I ranked it as my second least worst New-Gen Rider Movie
> 
> The movie needed at least half an hour more to have made it something worth watching, but nope, it tried to be brave (synonym for stupid) and work with its rather limited time. Ergo, crap, crap, crap, oooooooh Caucasus...... then crap, crap, crap, awwwwww Caucy died  ....... Oooh look, MORE CRAP! And all that in only 1 hour and approximately 10 minutes
> 
> ...



Ya know, Kamen Rider Hibiki and the Seven War Demons is one of the best Kamen Rider movies ever... until Godspeed Love. But it was rushed....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 15, 2007)

Speaking of Hibiki, I gave it a try yesterday. I was out of words... it was just plain... weird. I don't know if I can endure this weirdness the show has. I mean, I can't get myself to watch another episode after seeing the first one.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 15, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Speaking of Hibiki, I gave it a try yesterday. I was out of words... it was just plain... weird. I don't know if I can endure this weirdness the show has. I mean, I can't get myself to watch another episode after seeing the first one.



you will think it's weird in the first place, but if ya watch all of them, I know u will understand what I a Kamen_Raida are talking about.

I love the ending theme "Shounen Yo" by Akira Fuse. It's really nice...


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh, most indeed dspr8_rugged. One would most assuredly be afeard of the enchanted melodies of Hibiki. They make the Banshee's song seemeth as if t'were an Angel's voice.

And, aye, the mockery continues. And, as for the story, I cannot describe what is but a wraith. Nonetheless, it doth indeed have excellent charachters that most assuredly makes the show worthwhile. Though, pray, beware the melodies. They will kill as they fell.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm thinking whether I'll be YouTube-ing Hibiki or buy the DVD-9 copy I saw last Monday, although it still points to the former considering that the first three episodes I saw really turned me off.

I knew about how different Hibiki is from standard Kamen Rider, but I didn't expect it to be soooo different... and so profound. As if every line a person utters is written by Kagami Arata's father... 

Now that I think of it, I still haven't finished watching Blade yet... 

And I wish I could find a DVD copy of Ryuki... in Filipino. For some reason, I really loved the way it was dubbed.  Anyway, point is, I just want to see Ryuki again.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 17, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Oh, most indeed dspr8_rugged. One would most assuredly be afeard of the enchanted melodies of Hibiki. They make the Banshee's song seemeth as if t'were an Angel's voice.
> 
> And, aye, the mockery continues. And, as for the story, I cannot describe what is but a wraith. Nonetheless, it doth indeed have excellent charachters that most assuredly makes the show worthwhile. Though, pray, beware the melodies. They will kill as they fell.



Kamen Rider Hibiki is the only Kamen Rider show that has the best cast in Kamen Rider history... 

I'll just use the guitar as a weapon and... BOOM!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 17, 2007)

Forget Hibiki for a while, for I have a reason to rejoice... the final episode of Kabuto is finally subbed!


----------



## Deranged (Feb 17, 2007)

And now, I can get back to download Kabuto at my leisure without need to worry then XD

Also, found the link of the Kabuto replica that got me interested in the series a while back..


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 17, 2007)

Now that's some neat-looking costume. Although I'm pretty much okay with just the belt and the Kabuto Zecter... 

And if ever I want a Kamen Rider costume, I would like to have Faiz, with all the gadgets included.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Feb 17, 2007)

Masked Rider Ryuuki... Ive Seen a few episodes...


----------



## Deranged (Feb 17, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Now that's some neat-looking costume. Although I'm pretty much okay with just the belt and the Kabuto Zecter...
> 
> And if ever I want a Kamen Rider costume, I would like to have Faiz, with all the gadgets included.



I wouldn't feel right if I didn't have the full costume then... it still is pretty pricy though... that approximates out as $2500 US / ?1300 GBP... yikes, thats alot but man, if i had the money, I would get it XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, the costume is really expensive. I'll be damned if they sell the motorcyles as well. Just imagine riding the Kabuto or Gatack Extender, especially the latter for its cast-off mode lets you fly!

Or better yet, the Faiz Autovajin and Kaixa Sidebasher from 555. It's like having a mecha in your garage! Thanks, but I'll pass the Jet Sliger. 

Sorry for being like this, but I think this Kamen Rider bug (hehe...) of mine may last for some time...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 18, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yeah, the costume is really expensive. I'll be damned if they sell the motorcyles as well. Just imagine riding the Kabuto or Gatack Extender, especially the latter for its cast-off mode lets you fly!
> 
> Or better yet, the Faiz Autovajin and Kaixa Sidebasher from 555. It's like having a mecha in your garage! Thanks, but I'll pass the Jet Sliger.
> 
> Sorry for being like this, but I think this Kamen Rider bug (hehe...) of mine may last for some time...



haha, I like the Kabuto costume. Anyway I also like the Faiz one. I hope that they will also sell the Psyga costume w/ all the gadgets including the Flying Attacker. That will be cool!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 21, 2007)

Not that's overboard. I don't think they will sell the flying attacker. The motorcyles are possible, IMO. Just think of where the staff ditches them out after a full year of shooting. 

And what's with annoying brats in Kamen Rider? Blade had Amane, Kabuto had Jyuka and there's also one in Faiz (but good thing it's only for three episodes...). I swear, I really cringe when I see these characters on screen, all of them are annoying and pretty much useless.


----------



## Anego (Feb 21, 2007)

omg, Kamen Rider... XD
it's my bro's generation. my generation is... GOOGLE FIVE, if any ever heard it XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 21, 2007)

Goggle V? Man, how old are you? That's like during the 80's. I wasn't even born when that show aired and even the first gen Kamen Riders.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 22, 2007)

I watch Goggle V on RPN.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 4, 2007)

Whoa. No activity in this thread ever since I was gone for a few days.

Anyway...

Seen Den-O's Stop 5. Urataros appears and by next week, we'll finally see the next form.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 4, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Whoa. No activity in this thread ever since I was gone for a few days.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Seen Den-O's Stop 5. Urataros appears and by next week, we'll finally see the next form.



I can't wait to see it, hehe.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 5, 2007)

Hopefully the subs will come out by tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## narutofan1010 (Mar 24, 2007)

i would like to mention Kamen Rider Dragon knight thr first kamen rider in 10 years to be adapted to us audiences


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 25, 2007)

Whoa, it's been quite some time since this thread had activity...  

Hello there, narutofan1010! From your profile it seems that you are a fan of Super Sentai. 

Yeah, I would check out Kamen Rider Dragon Knight if I get the chance, considering that Ryuki is a favorite KR series of mine. I saw the trailer and it looks kinda promising, although I don't know how the staff will pull this one off.

I can't wait for Den-O's 9th Stop! Kintaros is coming to town and the Axe Form as well! I also heard about a second Kamen Rider for Den-O. Hmm, I wonder if he is just as lame as Ryoutarou? 

And I would like to share this rock version and the blues version of Climax Jump. It's damn good, I say, although it would been better if there were vocals in it.


----------



## Xell (Mar 25, 2007)

I want to start on Kamen Rider (I love the looks of the suits! XD). Being a slight Sentai fan (seen all of Zyuranger, seen bits of the other series), I'd like to check this out. Any ideas on which series to start on? (subbed of course).


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, I'm a fan of the 3rd-gen Kamen Rider series...

So far, I've seen Ryuki, 555, Blade, Kabuto and Den-O (currently watching). You can start with either one of those. All of them are subbed by TV-Nihon (not too sure about Ryuki though).


----------



## Xell (Mar 25, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, I'm a fan of the 3rd-gen Kamen Rider series...
> 
> So far, I've seen Ryuki, 555, Blade, Kabuto and Den-O (currently watching). You can start with either one of those. All of them are subbed by TV-Nihon (not too sure about Ryuki though).



Ok! Thanks! I'll give them a try.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 25, 2007)

Like what a Kamen Rider Blade's song says: "Take it a try!".  

And I do hope you'll join us here for your thoughts and for some other random Kamen Rider discussion. It's rather sad that it's just Haku and me that's "dominating" this thread. Not to many people here in the forum know Kamen Rider. I do wish for more people to join in.

Or maybe it's just me?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 25, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Like what a Kamen Rider Blade's song says: "Take it a try!".
> 
> And I do hope you'll join us here for your thoughts and for some other random Kamen Rider discussion. It's rather sad that it's just Haku and me that's "dominating" this thread. Not to many people here in the forum know Kamen Rider. I do wish for more people to join in.
> 
> Or maybe it's just me?



Hehe, "Take It a Try" was sung by Ryoji Miromoto, the guy who played as Aikawa Hajime/Kamen Rider Chalice. Well, Chalice is one of my favorite riders in Blade. 

And Kamen Rider Dragon Knight, I believe, will be a success b'coz the director is a big fan of Kamen Rider: Steve Wang.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 25, 2007)

Can't say if it will be a success because Wang is a fan. Anyone would claim to be a fan of Kamen Rider...  

I'm not really that excited for it, though as I have been saying, I'll still check it out when it comes out.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 26, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Can't say if it will be a success because Wang is a fan. Anyone would claim to be a fan of Kamen Rider...
> 
> I'm not really that excited for it, though as I have been saying, I'll still check it out when it comes out.



Steve Wang's great inspirations are Ultraman and Kamen Rider. Shotaro Ishinomori died in 1998. The third generation (aka New Generation) debuted in 2000. And I think Toei put Steve Wang on the spot straight up asking him "What is Kamen Rider"...I guess Wang said something right to allow him to adapt Kamen Rider. People feel Steve Wang is perfect for the job because his works on the Live Action Guyver Movies (hehe, the guy who played as the Guyver is also the guy who voiced as Solid Snake in the MGS games, David Hayter).

This is a fandom of mine:


*Spoiler*: _My thoughts of a Gundam SEED Destiny/Kamen Rider blade fanfic_ 



How about this: Kira as Blade, Lacus as a female Chalice (Femme Chalice, a white Chalice), Athrun as Garren, and Cagalli as a female Leangle (Rouge Leangle). But one of the interesting parts that Lacus, the Pink Princess, will become a Joker (the Pink Princess Joker Undead). There are KiraLacus and AsuCaga hints but I want to put character development on Kira and Lacus. I want to make Kira as CE's Kenzaki Kazuma and Lacus as CE's female Aikawa Hajime.

And... there will be Kira vs Lacus fights for Lacus is a Joker. That will be sometimes more tragic and more dramatic. I want to combine it w/ the events of the movie Kamen Rider Blade: Missing Ace.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 28, 2007)

Kamen Rider is  

Ive seen Kamen Rider Black and 555
im also currently watching kamen rider blade
Any other kamen riders you guys would recommend?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 29, 2007)

Champloon said:


> Kamen Rider is
> 
> Ive seen Kamen Rider Black and 555
> im also currently watching kamen rider blade
> Any other kamen riders you guys would recommend?


As I said in post #94, I recommend Ryuki, Kabuto and Den-O.

Well, you can try out Hibiki, that is, if you can overcome it's "uniqueness".


----------



## Champloon (Mar 29, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> As I said in post #94, I recommend Ryuki, Kabuto and Den-O.
> 
> Well, you can try out Hibiki, that is, if you can overcome it's "uniqueness".



Thanks for the suggestions dspr8! 
I'll definitely look into them

Is there one i should check out more then the others of those 3?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2007)

I personally know somebody that works for a subbing group that subs sentai series including kamen rider

He is trying to make me join to be a typesetter as they only have one left


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 29, 2007)

Champloon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions dspr8!
> I'll definitely look into them
> 
> Is there one i should check out more then the others of those 3?


Well, try watching Ryuki first (since it's my personal favorite), although TV-Nihon hasn't completely subbed it yet.

If it doesn't work for you, then try Kabuto, and then Den-O (as this one's the latest KR series, with 9 episodes and running...).


----------



## SGLP (Mar 29, 2007)

I secretly hate Den-O. Don't tell anyone though. It's a secret.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 30, 2007)

Den-O said:


> I secretly hate Den-O. Don't tell anyone though. It's a secret.




*Spoiler*: __ 



what's the reson why u hate Den-O???


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 30, 2007)

Den-O said:


> I secretly hate Den-O. Don't tell anyone though. It's a secret.


Oh yes, I do believe that you hate Den-O. 

Don't worry. I won't tell anyone.


----------



## SGLP (Mar 30, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> what's the reson why u hate Den-O???



Ryoutarou. He's growing on  me though.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 30, 2007)

Haha. And you're another one who doesn't like Ryoutarou. 

Well, he's definitely a big change for a KR series protagonist - a lame-ass one at that with a sense of justice. I do think that his hijinks are getting tiring as episodes go by.

Although I have to give credit to Takeru Sato for having such flexibility as an actor.


----------



## SGLP (Mar 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Haha. And you're another one who doesn't like Ryoutarou.
> 
> Well, he's definitely a big change for a KR series protagonist - a lame-ass one at that with a sense of justice. I do think that his hijinks are getting tiring as episodes go by.
> 
> Although I have to give credit to Takeru Sato for having such flexibility as an actor.



Coming from Tendou, it was a shocking change. I'd have to say Kabuto has been my favorite from those I've seen. As the weeks go by, it's getting better.

I'm getting anxious about more Riders and such.


----------



## Deranged (Mar 30, 2007)

God Ive been gone way too long... anyone catch ep 9 of Den-O that just came out... I think at this point, the story is getting me as intrigued as I was when I first started Kabuto (took it long enough)... The next episode preview also showed off Axe form which does look majorly different from the other two... I'm looking forward to it XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm currently downloading Den-O's 9th Stop. I'll be watching and be giving my thoughts later. 



			
				Den-O said:
			
		

> I'm getting anxious about more Riders and such.


Well,  says it all.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, try watching Ryuki first (since it's my personal favorite), although TV-Nihon hasn't completely subbed it yet.
> 
> If it doesn't work for you, then try Kabuto, and then Den-O (as this one's the latest KR series, with 9 episodes and running...).



Will do! and thnx for the info


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 31, 2007)

Hehe, I also liek Den-O. I have a sense that there will be character development for Ryoutarou.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 31, 2007)

Finished Den-O's 9th Stop. Now I can't wait for the 10th to come out so that we can see the Axe Form in action! 

Makes you wonder if there will be a "Double-Action Axe Form" theme?  

Regarding Ryoutarou's character, well, we may have to get used to his unluckiness and clumsiness for most, if not, the rest of the way, just to retain the premise that he's the weakest Kamen Rider protagonist in history.

Unless a plot twist will change all of that...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 2, 2007)

Kamen Riders that only use guns as weapons never interested me.

Although I was kinda surprised to see the DenGasher be transformed into a gun. I saw that in a YouTube demo of the toy itself.

Well, maybe except for Kamen Rider Zolda from Ryuki... he's like the most kick-ass gun-toting Kamen Rider ever.

Oh yes! 10th Stop... _sanjou_!


----------



## Deranged (Apr 2, 2007)

It was extremely awesome... axe form doesn't go for the drawn out fight like the others, it is just straight there and overpower the opponent XD


----------



## SGLP (Apr 2, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well,  says it all.



Not Den-O's forms, but the rumors of more Kamen Riders. Namely Hono-O and Arashi-O. I don't think the rumors have been confirmed yet.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Apr 2, 2007)

Den-O said:


> Not Den-O's forms, but the rumors of more Kamen Riders. Namely Hono-O and Arashi-O. I don't think the rumors have been confirmed yet.



I hope there will be a female Rider in Den-O.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 3, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> I hope there will be a female Rider in Den-O.


Unlikely, considering that the writers of Kamen Rider are sexists. And if ever there will be a female Kamen Rider, she will only appear in the movie.  



Den-O said:


> Not Den-O's forms, but the rumors of more Kamen Riders. Namely Hono-O and Arashi-O. I don't think the rumors have been confirmed yet.


Well, maybe you could have missed this on the link I gave earlier:


Anyway, not even the people at the  are saying something about a second, or even a third Rider.

And somebody posted a ridiculous-looking . They claim that it's based from the legend of Momotarou - hence it's supposed to be the real thing. It's really ugly with the thing on its head.


----------



## SGLP (Apr 3, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, maybe you could have missed this on the link I gave earlier:
> 
> 
> Anyway, not even the people at the  are saying something about a second, or even a third Rider.
> ...



I didn't go down it, I had seen the Gun Form picture. I go to Link removed now. I used to go to the TV-Nihon ones, but Kingranger deleted one of my posts for no reason, so I stopped going.

A lot of stuff get's posted, some real, some turn out to be fake.

Rofl. That has to be fake.



Haku_Taker said:


> I hope there will be a female Rider in Den-O.



Rumored for the Den-O movie. Not known if it's true though.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 3, 2007)

Den-O said:
			
		

> Rofl. That has to be fake.


Haha. I know. And to think that the one posted it insists that it's for real...  

That's why I only check  for Kamen Rider news.


			
				Den-O said:
			
		

> Rumored for the Den-O movie. Not known if it's true though.


That will remain a rumor until further notice. Maybe sometime in July, we'll have new info on the movie, like always.

And I have a feeling that...

*Spoiler*: __ 



...Hana can be a candidate for a female Rider.

Well, the DenLiner owner said that she is a "singularity point"... and I'm wondering if that's a prerequisite on being a Kamen Rider.


----------



## KaiZX (Apr 15, 2007)

There's a discussion on japanheros.com forum on what a singularity point is, if you're interested. You might have to sift through a few pages though...

On a side note from Den-O, there have also been rumors about a possible _Kamen Rider: The Second_ movie... in other words, a sequel to _Kamen Rider: The First_. It's rumored to be the second part in a 3-part trilogy, this time featuring V3 in some capacity (either he's the feature character, or he's created at the end).

Kazuki Kato, who plays Kazama Daisuke in Kabuto, is rumored to be the actor for V3.

By the way, a nice concept sketch for what a "modern" V3 would look like:


----------



## Haku_Taker (Apr 16, 2007)

KaiZX said:


> There's a discussion on japanheros.com forum on what a singularity point is, if you're interested. You might have to sift through a few pages though...
> 
> On a side note from Den-O, there have also been rumors about a possible _Kamen Rider: The Second_ movie... in other words, a sequel to _Kamen Rider: The First_. It's rumored to be the second part in a 3-part trilogy, this time featuring V3 in some capacity (either he's the feature character, or he's created at the end).
> 
> ...



hehe, yeah. i thought that there will be a V3 remake. So there will be a three-Rider teamup, huh?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm actually excited for Stop 13, as it is Gun Form's and Ryutaros' debut. In case you didn't know, Ryutaros' VA is Kenichi Suzumura, most notable for GSD's Shinn Asuka.


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 17, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Unlikely, considering that the writers of Kamen Rider are sexists. And if ever there will be a female Kamen Rider, she will only appear in the movie.


It could be said that is the thing when discussing Tokusatsu shows (females were never truly was given a focal lead, rather a sidekick role). But it is more likely due to the idea that until Kamen Rider Ryuki there has never been an official female Kamen Rider throughout the whole series. If your new to the series then I can see why anyone would be asking for a female Kamen Rider. 

Anyways TV-N has just brought out Den-O 12 just a while ago. Just as the preview from kingranger (TV-N staff) said. Pretty powerful episode.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Apr 17, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I'm actually excited for Stop 13, as it is Gun Form's and Ryutaros' debut. In case you didn't know, Ryutaros' VA is Kenichi Suzumura, most notable for GSD's Shinn Asuka.



hehe, my imagination is flaring up! What if I'm gona make a GSD/Kamen Rider Den-O fanfic well, I'm gonna make Shinn as Den-O!

And Rey Za Burrel's VA is Momotaros' VA.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 19, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> It could be said that is the thing when discussing Tokusatsu shows (females were never truly was given a focal lead, rather a sidekick role).


Yeah. Same can be said about why no female in history has become the Red ranger in super sentai. 


> If your new to the series then I can see why anyone would be asking for a female Kamen Rider.


If you're asking me, I'm not really new to this series. But, well, I'm still hoping that a female Kamen Rider will show up for Den-O.


> Anyways TV-N has just brought out Den-O 12 just a while ago. Just as the preview from kingranger (TV-N staff) said. Pretty powerful episode.


Stop 12 is rather fun as Kintaros has stolen this episode from Momotaros and Urataros, much to their dismay (especially Momotaros). 

I just wonder when will that mysterious guy in trenchcoat and hat will reveal himself...


----------



## bgfan (May 11, 2007)

Wow, this thread was really hard to find (the search engine doesn't work).
 I finished Kamen Rider Kabuto about a month ago and I am currently catching up with Den-O. I LOVE it! 
 Anyway, I wanted to know if there's somewhere I can find God Speed Love subbed. I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 11, 2007)

bgfan said:


> Wow, this thread was really hard to find (the search engine doesn't work).
> I finished Kamen Rider Kabuto about a month ago and I am currently catching up with Den-O. I LOVE it!
> Anyway, I wanted to know if there's somewhere I can find God Speed Love subbed. I can't seem to find it anywhere.



Well, I think TV Nihon has a sub of Godspeed Love.

I also love Den-O. If I'm gonna make a Bleach/Kamen Rider Den-O fanfic, Hanatarou is fit to be the main character. He's also a wussy, lame-ass like Ryoutarou.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 16, 2007)

Well, I can say that after 16 episodes of Den-O..... I still say it sucks  

I mean, really, shoving all those Cheap CG Battles is painful enough, but with a story thats fragging itself over and over!? Holy Hippos, what ARE the Den-O producers thinking!? If anything, the central Imagins are quite colorful characters. Especially Kintaros. Crazy Kansai hick!

But honestly, its repeating the same mistakes Kabuto did. Getting caught up with going 'Boom Boom' and not enough of a compelling story. Hell, looking back at Blade, it was already way past its first serious story arc by its 16th episode! And what is Den-O doing? Den-O's too focused on its toys and not enough on the technicalities of the show itself. If it continues this for any longer, it will become a lost hope.

To be honest, one of my largest peeves about the show is its god-awful use of those horrendous 'Train Battles'! Those were just PAINFUL to look at! And I thought they already learnt that 'Giant Monsters' are a no-go with Kamen Rider. God, this show actually feels like watching a Sentai!

Speaking of Sentai, I must just say that Gekiranger kicks Den-O's butt in every single way possible! It actually is INTERESTING (something I haven't said about Sentai for far too long)! But, as this is a Kamen Rider Thread, I suppose one shouldn't talk about this here, aye (seriosuly, someone needs to make a Sentai thread soon, just because of the awesomeness that is Gekiranger -___-)

Back to Kamen Rider, I must say that having taken the time to rewatch choice episodes of Faiz, I must say my opinion of it has risen greatly. Still nowhere near the 'Big 3' (That's Ryuuki, Agito, and Hibiki) but, at least its own Blade's and Kuuga's level now.

Ah, and just to end things on a very bleak note, I have discovered something most horrible. Apparently, I share the same first name as Ryoutaro Nogami's actor.  

I'm so glad that I chose to fast the entire day or my dear keyboard would've been pretty messy. *sigh* Oh, such horrid sights doth unfix my hair....


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 16, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Well, I can say that after 16 episodes of Den-O..... I still say it sucks
> 
> I mean, really, shoving all those Cheap CG Battles is painful enough, but with a story thats fragging itself over and over!? Holy Hippos, what ARE the Den-O producers thinking!? If anything, the central Imagins are quite colorful characters. Especially Kintaros. Crazy Kansai hick!
> 
> ...



Ur right. I saw the DenLiner is cool and even the battles, but like as you said, it's like also watching Sentai. My fav is Ryuutaros, the gunslinging, breakdancing Imagin. Ya know, Kenichi Suzumura is the VA of Ryuutaros (he's notably known for being the VA of Shinn Asuka of Gundam SEED Destiny.).

Juuken Sentai Gekiranger? Don't worry, I'll make a Super Sentai thread as well a "Super Sentai vs. Power Rangers" thread.

Do u also know about Kamen Rider Dragon Knight? That is the American adaptation of Ryuki. But that is not a kids' show; my friend saw the trailer and he says it's promising. And do u know that the one who will make this adaptation is a fan of Kamen Rider and made international success by his adaptation movies of the manga superhero Guyver: *Steve Wang*.

the story is different from Ryuki's, but it PAYS HOMAGE to Kamen Rider,as well as the Kamen Rider shows created by Ishinomori. Ya know, if Ishinomori is alive, maybe he'll collaborate w/ Steve Wang in some aspects like: Wang's adaptation of the first Kamen Rider show (the 1971 original), Kamen Rider Black, and some stuff.

But if Kamen Rider Dragon Knight will air in 2008, it will be a sign that American toku will be reborn. And if it will be a success, maybe Steve Wang's next project is his adaptation of Faiz, Blade, Hibiki, Kabuto, and Den-O.

On Hibiki: the characters are wonderful, but they have the best cast in Kamen Rider history. Do u know about Shigeki Hosokawa and Jyoyi Shibuye?

that's all.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 17, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Ur right. I saw the DenLiner is cool and even the battles, but like as you said, it's like also watching Sentai. My fav is Ryuutaros, the gunslinging, breakdancing Imagin. Ya know, Kenichi Suzumura is the VA of Ryuutaros (he's notably known for being the VA of Shinn Asuka of Gundam SEED Destiny.).
> 
> Juuken Sentai Gekiranger? Don't worry, I'll make a Super Sentai thread as well a "Super Sentai vs. Power Rangers" thread.
> 
> ...



Well, yes, Ryuutaros is indeed an amusing character.... when he isn't being a whiny little brat, that is. I do beleive we've found the Amane-chan of the year, folks  

I have to admit, though, that my favourite of the Imagin would simply have to be Kintaros!   That nut is just awesome! His strength most certainly does make me cry... Tears of laughter that is!

As for Kamen Rider Dragon Knight, I am ambivalent towards it. As I've previously stated, Kamen Rider Ryuuki is my favourite Rider series. I'm worried that the themes that made Ryuuki a show worth watching may be neglected. From what I've seen of the trailer, it seems to what will be mainly included will be what is explicit rather than what has to be read between the lines.

Oh, I'm not saying that Stevie must absolutely follow every single thing set up by Ryuuki. That'd be boring. What I am saying is that I hope he can grip the level of maturity the concepts in Ryuuki presented. 

Sad to say, I am abit worried from the original ideas Stevie does present. For one, WHY did he have to aid minions!? They simply look so out of place with the entire setting! And WHY do these villains carry the corniest names? Xaviax!? And, really, is the entire 'I Need to Find My Father' subplot so alluring that it needs to be used EVERY SINGLE TIME!?

*sigh* Here's hoping my pessimism is proven wrong though.

And Shigeki Hosokawa is indeed a very great man. His potrayol of Hibki, made a potentially boring character a joy to watch. Imagine the glee I found myself in seeing him in Death Note!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 17, 2007)

Well, I do agree with what you said about Den-O, Kamen_Raida. Although in the beginning, I have told myself that Den-O isn't exactly a Kamen Rider series that is to be taken seriously, with all of its goofy antics and very slow progression with regards to the stoy. Which I don't mind, really.



			
				Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> And Shigeki Hosokawa is indeed a very great man. His potrayol of Hibki, made a potentially boring character a joy to watch. Imagine the glee I found myself in seeing him in Death Note!


Oh yes, I admire Hibiki's actor too. He carries the character very well. Although I've only seen like, 15 episodes of Hibiki. And yeah, it was quite a surprise that he was in the Death Note live action movie playing as Ray Penbar.



			
				Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> Ah, and just to end things on a very bleak note, I have discovered something most horrible. Apparently, I share the same first name as Ryoutaro Nogami's actor.


Ah, so your name is Takeru, I suppose.  

I have to give the credit to Takeru Satou for what he is doing in Den-O. His work is so damn hard for crying out loud, that not even past Kamen Rider protagonist actors can do the same work as him. He is portraying at most five characters and also VA-ing himself.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 17, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, I do agree with what you said about Den-O, Kamen_Raida. Although in the beginning, I have told myself that Den-O isn't exactly a Kamen Rider series that is to be taken seriously, with all of its goofy antics and very slow progression with regards to the stoy. Which I don't mind, really.



I suppose thats the case, but even then some of its own gags just plain don't invoke any laughs, especially with its routine 'Ryoutaro Abuse'. I will give credit to Momotaros, Kintaros and Ryuutaros however, as they genuinely can be quite funny. Especially with Ryuutaros' spontaenous hip-hop moments.  



dspr8_rugged said:


> Ah, so your name is Takeru, I suppose.



Well, I suppose I was overexaggerating a little. To put it simply, my name shares the same writing as Takeru, although 'Takeru' only represents one half of my name. My full first name is 'Jian Wei' （健伟）, and as I'm sure you can see, Takeru is written 健. Notice that Jian and Takeru are written exactly the same way. 

Of course, as I know absolutely no Japanese, I have no idea what my full name would translate to, thus I suppose my disgust is quite misplaced and was unnecessary.... As is this little lesson assuming you do not have the software for reading Japanese or Chinese Text, in which case I just made a fool of myself.... again.



dspr8_rugged said:


> I have to give the credit to Takeru Satou for what he is doing in Den-O. His work is so damn hard for crying out loud, that not even past Kamen Rider protagonist actors can do the same work as him. He is portraying at most five characters and also VA-ing himself.



Well, I suppose I must give him at least some amount of credit. Its not his fault he got shafted into a crappy role. I must admit his breakdancing skills are quite awesome, and I love the facial expressions his pulls while 'posessed'. The one problem I do have with Takeru is when he goes to regular old Ryoutaro. Is it really absolutely necessary to be so annoyingly 'girlish'?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 17, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> I suppose thats the case, but even then some of its own gags just plain don't invoke any laughs, especially with its routine 'Ryoutaro Abuse'. I will give credit to Momotaros, Kintaros and Ryuutaros however, as they genuinely can be quite funny. Especially with Ryuutaros' spontaenous hip-hop moments.


The DenLiner Imagins' antics are indeed funny sometimes.

And I got tired of the "Ryoutarou getting owned" gag after the arc with the Smart Lady...

Oh yes, I like how Ryuutaros controls everyone with his dancing. Not to mention that his dance crew appears OUT OF NOWHERE. 

And Double Action Axe Form has made me ... that was totally unexpected. Not even the guys at TV-Nihon were expecting it.



> Well, I suppose I was overexaggerating a little. To put it simply, my name shares the same writing as Takeru...


Oh. I thought you were Japanese.



> As is this little lesson assuming *you do not have the software for reading Japanese or Chinese Text*, in which case I just made a fool of myself.... again.


To be honest, I really don't have that software at the moment. :sweat

Don't worry, I got your drift, anyway.  



> Well, I suppose I must give him at least some amount of credit. Its not his fault he got shafted into a crappy role. I must admit his breakdancing skills are quite awesome, and I love the facial expressions his pulls while 'posessed'. The one problem I do have with Takeru is when he goes to regular old Ryoutaro. Is it really absolutely necessary to be so annoyingly 'girlish'?


I agree. I've seen Takeru Satou's other works, and his portrayal of the original Ryoutarou Nogami is the crappiest I've seen. Well, he is making the character too wussy.

Oh yes, I wasn't expecting that his breakdancing skills will be of use for Den-O. Now that I think of it, why wasn't Ryuutaros breakdancing in the OP? Maybe the suit is making it hard for him to do so?


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 17, 2007)

I don't think that Takeru Satou is a great actor. He portrays 5 characters? Awesome. 

Kamen_Raida: Hmm, the name Xaviax can be somewhat corny, but to be honest, I have high hopes for Kamen Rider Dragon Knight. Just to think about it: what if the villain group of Xaviax can be notoroius as Shocker or Smart Brain or Gorgom? What if Kit Taylor's (the main character) dad can be Xaviax or an American version of Shiro Kanzaki? I know ur worried on the 'I Need to Find My Father' subplot but it can be a tragic one, just like Kotaro Minami finding (and fighting) his brother.

Hmmm.... what will Steve Wang do if he's gonna make an adaptation of Kabuto and Den-O? I hope he'll make it better than the original. U said that Kabuto is the worst to you, right? 

And I don't think that Den-O is a comedy-centric.

I also found out that Koji Yusa, Gin Ichimaru's VA of Bleach, is Urataros' VA.


*Spoiler*: _So..._ 



Gin: Shoot him dead, Shinsou.

???: Haha, ur soooo annoying!
Gin: Who's that?
Uragin (Urataros version of Gin Ichimaru, w/ glasses): this is not annoying.

*Uragin wears the Den-O belt then presses the blue button*

Uragin: Henshin! *then uses the Rider Pass...*

*ROD FORM!*


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 18, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> The DenLiner Imagins' antics are indeed funny sometimes.
> 
> And I got tired of the "Ryoutarou getting owned" gag after the arc with the Smart Lady...
> 
> Oh yes, I like how Ryuutaros controls everyone with his dancing. Not to mention that his dance crew appears OUT OF NOWHERE.



Too true! I DEMAND a musical featuring Ryuutaros and his crew! The insanity that will ensue at the expense of the 'Ryuu-Gang's' crew's victims will be nothing short of hilarious.



> And Double Action Axe Form has made me ... that was totally unexpected. Not even the guys at TV-Nihon were expecting it.



I actually thought that Double Action Axe Form was quite amusing. At the least its perfect for Kintaros! Truly, his strength extends to even his songs, and we all know what his strength makes us do, don't we?




> Oh. I thought you were Japanese.



Correction, I'm quarter Japanese. Its just that I don't know the language  

Come to think of it, the fact that I don't know the main dialect of Chinese while being three quarters Chinese is much worse..... 

I REALLY, REALLY SUCK!



> Oh yes, I wasn't expecting that his breakdancing skills will be of use for Den-O. Now that I think of it, why wasn't Ryuutaros breakdancing in the OP? Maybe the suit is making it hard for him to do so?



That, and the suit actor probably doesn't know how to break-dance anyhow. Someone obviously was not paying too much attention at the meetings, weren't they?



Haku_Taker said:


> Kamen_Raida: Hmm, the name Xaviax can be somewhat corny, but to be honest, I have high hopes for Kamen Rider Dragon Knight. Just to think about it: what if the villain group of Xaviax can be notoroius as Shocker or Smart Brain or Gorgom? What if Kit Taylor's (the main character) dad can be Xaviax or an American version of Shiro Kanzaki? I know ur worried on the 'I Need to Find My Father' subplot but it can be a tragic one, just like Kotaro Minami finding (and fighting) his brother.



Thats what I'm hoping on, but honestly, the trailer doesn't seem so promising. The idea of Kit's father being Xaviax is an interesting idea to toy with, although I'd avoid it, considering how cliched those sort of stories have become. 

If anything, Xaviax himself should be the representation of Shiro Kanzaki.... But what with him leading an 'Army of Evil', I don't expect the same level of drama we had with Shiro.

It really isn't so much about the notoriety of the antagonists that would get to be, but how well they could be developed. 

Shiro Kanzaki was a fascinating villain because his goal seemed to be a selfless one. He had in effect given up any chance of a normal life for the sake of one person. His flaw was that he was willing to sacrifice people for this goal; that was what may have defined him as a villain. But, his ulterior motive was noble. What makes Shiro, the main villain, interesting is not the bloodshed he caused, but his own motives, and how with the right view, we could see him as a selfless hero.

Actually, I've had something of an idea working in my head of how Xaviax could be made interesting. He was supposedly 'banished' by the Kamen Riders years ago, right? Because he was just a big fat asshole, right? What if that was a lie? Maybe, Xaviax was fighting for a righteous cause, but the Kamen Riders could not see it as anything other than a threat and banished him for it? It'd be alot more interesting than making him some 'Ultimate Evil'. It'd actually give him a personality, and that is something villains are sorely in need of.



> Hmmm.... what will Steve Wang do if he's gonna make an adaptation of Kabuto and Den-O? I hope he'll make it better than the original. U said that Kabuto is the worst to you, right?



It all depends on how well he does Dragon Knight. If its good, I'll have no qualms on what he does for the rest. To use an old cliche, what he will do for Kabuto or Den-O can only be better than what they are, because they are already the worst.



> I also found out that Koji Yusa, Gin Ichimaru's VA of Bleach, is Urataros' VA.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _So..._
> ...



Wonderful.... ANOTHER Bleach reference! Well, they certainly got the permise right this year it seems. WEAKEST. KAMEN RIDER. EVER!!!!!

And if I haven't made it obvious, yes, I absolutely loathe and despise Bleach


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 18, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> I DEMAND a musical featuring Ryuutaros and his crew! The insanity that will ensue at the expense of the 'Ryuu-Gang's' crew's victims will be nothing short of hilarious.


Oh, if that musical will become a reality, I swear, I'm going to watch the damn thing. 



> I actually thought that Double Action Axe Form was quite amusing. At the least its perfect for Kintaros! Truly, his strength extends to even his songs, and we all know what his strength makes us do, don't we?


No, I didn't mean it negatively. That song was damn amusing. It's like hearing old-school KR music in a 3rd-gen KR series.



> Correction, I'm quarter Japanese. Its just that I don't know the language


That clears things. 



> That, and *the suit actor probably doesn't know how to break-dance anyhow*. Someone obviously was not paying too much attention at the meetings, weren't they?


Haha. That could be the case. 

Still, nothing beats Momotaro's dance, IMO.


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 18, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Thats what I'm hoping on, but honestly, the trailer doesn't seem so promising. The idea of Kit's father being Xaviax is an interesting idea to toy with, although I'd avoid it, considering how cliched those sort of stories have become.
> 
> If anything, Xaviax himself should be the representation of Shiro Kanzaki.... But what with him leading an 'Army of Evil', I don't expect the same level of drama we had with Shiro.
> 
> ...



I have noticed that Shiro is also a good guy. He really became a selfless hero, when he destroyed Odin and realized the Rider War's worthlessness. And since he's the creator of the Mirror World and the Rider War, he also helped the Riders.




> Wonderful.... ANOTHER Bleach reference! Well, they certainly got the permise right this year it seems. WEAKEST. KAMEN RIDER. EVER!!!!!
> 
> And if I haven't made it obvious, yes, I absolutely loathe and despise Bleach



Really?


*Spoiler*: _And since Kenichi Suzumura is Shinn Asuka's VA_ 





Rey: Shinn, you have to destroy ZAFT's enemies and-
???: Hey, stop manipulating my best friend! 

*then a mysterious man came to Shinn, Rey, and Luna. His face is similar to Shinn's but has a purple head bang, wears a cap, purple eyes, and breakdances. The music stops then points to Shinn*

Shinn: Who the hell are you!? 
Ryuushinn (Ryuutaros version of Shinn Asuka): Hey, calm down ur anger and take away ur hatred, and stay cool, dawg!
Lunamaria: Shinn, that guy looks like... you.
Ryuushinn: Ur right, young lady. And I am him! *points to Rey* I'll kick ur ass to teach ya a lesson!
Shinn: H-hey, I'm-
Ryuushinn: Mind ya? 

*Ryuushinn wears the Den-O belt*
Ryuushinn: Henshin! *uses the Rider Pass*

GUN FORM!

Ryuushinn: *dances* U can beat me? Can't hear ya!




To be honest, I also like Kintaros! Even Sakura herself can never stand a chance against him!


----------



## Yakuza (May 18, 2007)

OMFG!!!!

I NEVER SAW THIS THREAD BEFORE!!!!!

KAMEN RIDER IS DON!!!!!!

THREADSTARTER, YOU EARNED REPS FROM ME.......


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 18, 2007)

@dspr8_rugged: No, no, I must disagree. The greatest Imagin Dancer has to be Urataros and his sissy little butt-shake.



I rest my case  

@Haku_Taker: I'm curious, what do you mean by Shiro Kanzaki 'helping' the Riders? They never exactly gained anything from this, when you think about it.

And, oh yes, Bleach is simply one of those things that just pisses me of to no ends. To make a comparison, it was how I felt for Faiz back then, and how I feel for Kabuto now.

@Dheano: Welcome, dear sir! Glad you've taken notice of this!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 19, 2007)

Nah, I still dig the Momo-dance. Ura-dance is gay. 


II JUMP! II JUMP! SUGEE JUMP!

Hey, Dheano! Welcome to the Official NF Kamen Rider thread! 

Well, the thread starter has become missing and it's been me, Haku_Taker and Kamen_Raida who has taken over in this thread. Feel free to come here anytime and discuss Kamen Rider stuff with us.


----------



## Hio (May 19, 2007)

Haha the power rangers are much cooler than kamen rider xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 19, 2007)

Well, that's your call. For starters, Power Rangers isn't worth comparing to the coolness that is Kamen Rider.  

Or unless you do know Kamen Rider and you just said your own truth...


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 19, 2007)

Hio said:


> Haha the power rangers are much cooler than kamen rider xD



In case u don't notice, Power Rangers came from Super Sentai...


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 19, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Nah, I still dig the Momo-dance. Ura-dance is gay.



And you're telling me that's a bad thing?  



Hio said:


> Haha the power rangers are much cooler than kamen rider xD



Bah! Lies! .....Well mostly, at least. I'd take any Power Ranger over Kabuto or Den-O >____>


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 19, 2007)

Well, it's not really a bad thing. It's just I really don't like it. Enough said. 

I'm okay with S.P.D. though. But that's another topic.


----------



## SGLP (May 19, 2007)

Continuing to lose my sanity, I look forward to Gekiranger every week with Den-O getting watch when boredom hits critical mass. I'm even watching Power Rangers again. I'd haven't watched or liked Power Rangers since Ninja Storm. That of Dino Thunder I watched was only because I couldn't see Abaranger subbed.

What have I done?


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 20, 2007)

i duno that there is a thread on Sentai and Power rangers

Link removed

Kamen_Raida: Kamen Rider Black is one of the successful Kamen Rider series and a classic. But I have one question: Why is Kamen Rider Black far too formulaic? How and why?


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 20, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Kamen_Raida: Kamen Rider Black is one of the successful Kamen Rider series and a classic. But I have one question: Why is Kamen Rider Black far too formulaic? How and why?



.......You're really asking me that?

Yes, it was one of the most successful because it was something unique AT ITS TIME! It introduced an enigma to the main character where one of his greatest enemies was someone close to him (a theme which I actually think was better carried out in the Sentai Classic, Liveman >____>)

But you see, while it did introduce those themes, its structure was also typical of most toku during those days. Really, you could actually predict what was going to happen each episode..... Much like as you could with Den-O now (but to be sure Black is WAY better than Mr. 'Sentai Rider')

How is it repetitive. Allow me to describe the structure for you:

1) Evil Gorgom plan is initiated

2) Kotaro fights Monster 

3) Monster Escapes

4) Kotaro has rematch with Monster

5) Kotaro Wins

 

Frankly, half of the episodes felt like 'filler moments', and only a select few had any relevance to the overall story at all. Back then, I'm sure it must have been a great success. Now......... Yeah...... I've grown past the stage where watching the same episodes over and over entertained me....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 22, 2007)

Great. Kamen Rider Black. I already forgot that one...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 10, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=8oMOAqUpIpM[/YOUTUBE]

Here is Kamen Rider Zeronos.

And does anybody know Kamen Rider the Next? That will the sequel of Kamen Rider the First and another remake.

V3 looks badass!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah, saw that vid last night. Obviously, Zeronos only has two forms, and Yuuto doesn't even need an Imagin for the Altair form, for crying out loud. 

Hah, can he beat Den-O's Climax Form?


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jun 10, 2007)

I want to buy this Kamen Rider (The First) Action Figure, but it costs $269.99.


*Link* : Top Web Games.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 11, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yeah, saw that vid last night. Obviously, Zeronos only has two forms, and Yuuto doesn't even need an Imagin for the Altair form, for crying out loud.
> 
> Hah, can he beat Den-O's Climax Form?



I like the Climax Form, really.

And Yuuto is also funny.... and Deneb.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 12, 2007)

Now, isn't it rather boring in the ZeroLiner? There's only Yuuto and Deneb. I wonder if it also has a barista and a weird owner. Compare that with the DenLiner. 

I watched the Director's Cut of the Kabuto movie via DVD. There were extras of the J movie and the Agito special, but damn, they weren't subtitled.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jun 22, 2007)

You know, I'm starting to think Kamen Rider Den-O could be interesting. There's still the chance that it'll fail though. Its on the boderline of Faiz and Kabuto so to speak. While I have little faith in its character developement, I believe the Yuuto mystery could develope into a good story. Subsequently, if it does succeed in its story, I may actually have a little more hope for tis character developement.

As for the news of Kamen Rider: The Next, I must say that I'm quite excited, the V3 series being my favourite of the Old Gen Riders, although my liking would mostly be attributed to Riderman. Shame that Yuuki does not seem likely to make an appearence though  

Still, its V3, and I'm having high hopes for it.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

Has anyone know any web page where I can download Kamem Rider???

I was such a big fan 
Kamen Rider, Chagemen, Jiraiya and Jaspion...


----------



## Cloud (Jun 22, 2007)

i used to watch as a little kid when i was in Japan! OMG!! xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 22, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Has anyone know any web page where I can download Kamem Rider???


You can try the ones at . They have most of the 3rd-gen KR series, except for Kuuga, Agito and Ryuki.



			
				Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> You know, I'm starting to think Kamen Rider Den-O could be interesting. There's still the chance that it'll fail though. Its on the boderline of Faiz and Kabuto so to speak. While I have little faith in its character developement, I believe the Yuuto mystery could develope into a good story. Subsequently, if it does succeed in its story, I may actually have a little more hope for tis character developement.


Well, the hunt for the mysterious watch man is now on. To be honest, that was like, the first "real" story for Den-O. I mean, all the others were in the "kaijin of the bi-week" format. It's about time that Den-O's story gets something...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

Kame Rider was quality....

I remember I used to have a costume... I have pics of me on it, next time I go to Brazil I'll look for them, if I find, I'll post them here...

Kamen Rider, Chagemen, Jiraiya and Jaspion... They were my Japanese childhood....

Funny enough I haven't envolved mentaly, still get a lot of buzz watching carttons and series like that  ... and I predict it will be 'til the day I die


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 22, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> You know, I'm starting to think Kamen Rider Den-O could be interesting. There's still the chance that it'll fail though. Its on the boderline of Faiz and Kabuto so to speak. While I have little faith in its character developement, I believe the Yuuto mystery could develope into a good story. Subsequently, if it does succeed in its story, I may actually have a little more hope for tis character developement.
> 
> As for the news of Kamen Rider: The Next, I must say that I'm quite excited, the V3 series being my favourite of the Old Gen Riders, although my liking would mostly be attributed to Riderman. Shame that Yuuki does not seem likely to make an appearence though
> 
> Still, its V3, and I'm having high hopes for it.



Ok. Hehe, V3 is one of my fav Kamen Riders. And the guy who will play as V3 is the guy who played as Daisuke Kazama/Kamen Rider Drake in Kamen Rider Kabuto: *Kazuki Kato*.

*inserts Kamen Rider V3 theme*

And if ya ask me, I like Zeronos. I thought Yuuto Sakurai, Airi Nogami's fiancee, is somewhat mysterious. He was played by *Yuichi Nakamura* (he's the same age as me! ), who also played as Kyosuke Kiriya a.k.a. Masato Kusaka, Jr. of Kamen Rider Hibiki.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jun 22, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, the hunt for the mysterious watch man is now on. To be honest, that was like, the first "real" story for Den-O. I mean, all the others were in the "kaijin of the bi-week" format. It's about time that Den-O's story gets something...



I do believe I have stated it before. Kamen Rider Den-O is at a significant disadvantage starting its story so late. To be honest, comparing this to Kabuto, Kabuto actually seemed to have been getting alot more things done during that stage. And don't even get me started on the other Rider series. The point is that this is the 'make or break' point for Den-O, and it really can't afford to mess up this late in the game.



Royal Paladine said:


> Funny enough I haven't envolved mentaly, still get a lot of buzz watching carttons and series like that  ... and I predict it will be 'til the day I die



I hear you, man, I hear you. There are some things people can never grow out of. This just happens to be one of them.



Haku_Taker said:


> Ok. Hehe, V3 is one of my fav Kamen Riders. And the guy who will play as V3 is the guy who played as Daisuke Kazama/Kamen Rider Drake in Kamen Rider Kabuto: *Kazuki Kato*.



Well, comparing the more flamboyant Kazama to the more controlled Shiro, I find it hard to imagine Kazuki stepping into the shoes of V3. But, if he can a good job of it then I have no reservations.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 23, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> I do believe I have stated it before. Kamen Rider Den-O is at a significant disadvantage starting its story so late. To be honest, comparing this to Kabuto, Kabuto actually seemed to have been getting alot more things done during that stage. And don't even get me started on the other Rider series. The point is that this is the 'make or break' point for Den-O, and it really can't afford to mess up this late in the game.


Kabuto had a great start, but kinda messed it up towards the middle until the end. Maybe it's the reverse for Den-O... the next half would be the great part. 

Maybe the mysterious watchman will expose the fruiter part of the story. That's what I'm expecting as the episodes go by.

I just wish that they won't introduce a villain so damn late ala-Orphenoch King.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 23, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Kabuto had a great start, but kinda messed it up towards the middle until the end. Maybe it's the reverse for Den-O... the next half would be the great part.
> 
> Maybe the mysterious watchman will expose the fruiter part of the story. That's what I'm expecting as the episodes go by.
> 
> I just wish that they won't introduce a villain so damn late ala-Orphenoch King.



Hmm... I'm hoping for that. Hibiki has a good start, but due to the staff change, it went downhill.

Den-O being bad at the start and later goes up? Wow, I'll keep watch  , despite being "late". Rushed and late is very bad.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, Hibiki too. Although I haven't reached the part where everything goes haywire.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I'd that Hibiki still did hold solid characterization the whole way through. It just copped out when it came to story...... Copped out REALLY, REALLY badly, as a matter of fact. And unfortunately for its successor it copped out in both story and characterization! So, really, what prediction could we make for Den-O?

Still, like I said, it has hope. I'm not expecting this to be another Ryuuki (heh, irony), but I do want it to at least reach the Faiz stage, is all I'm saying.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 24, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Well, I'd that Hibiki still did hold solid characterization the whole way through. It just copped out when it came to story...... Copped out REALLY, REALLY badly, as a matter of fact. And unfortunately for its successor it copped out in both story and characterization! So, really, what prediction could we make for Den-O?
> 
> Still, like I said, it has hope. I'm not expecting this to be another Ryuuki (heh, irony), but I do want it to at least reach the Faiz stage, is all I'm saying.



Ur not alone. I also have high hopes for Den-O. 

For those who watch Gundam SEED Destiny, we all know that Shinn Asuka is a whiny, foolish, crying jackass. But do u think that *Ryuutaros* is 100x better than Shinn?

Oh, Kenichi Suzumura is a fan of tokusatsu, according to his blog. He even has a Den-O Gun Form action figure. 

When Steve Wang's Kamen Rider Dragon Knight will hit TV next year, it will be the rebirth of "American Tokusatsu". And he said that he wants to pay tribute to Shotaro Ishinomori thought his adaptation of Ryuuki.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 24, 2007)

Since i am not a reg here,
I just pass by to say Kamem Rider = Don


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 24, 2007)

Haku, that's the nth time you mentioned GSD and Kenichi Suzumura and that you have good hopes for the Americanized Ryuki. Yeah, yeah, we get it already.  

I mean, c'mon, even Ryuki himself is depressed over it:


Okay, the thing where Suzumura has his own Gun Form action figure. That's new.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 24, 2007)

lol at your pic dspr8...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 24, 2007)

Not my credit, though. That's a sig from a member of another forum... which is Kamen Rider and toku-related.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 24, 2007)

Nevertheless, it is funny.... 

They should make a film on Kamen Rider...


----------



## KaiZX (Jun 24, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> I do believe I have stated it before. Kamen Rider Den-O is at a significant disadvantage starting its story so late. To be honest, comparing this to Kabuto, Kabuto actually seemed to have been getting alot more things done during that stage. And don't even get me started on the other Rider series. The point is that this is the 'make or break' point for Den-O, and it really can't afford to mess up this late in the game.
> 
> I hear you, man, I hear you. There are some things people can never grow out of. This just happens to be one of them.



a) I actually think it's an advantage for Den-O's story to start so late, because Kabuto's major problem is that it started out very well and introduced a lot of interesting plot bits, but then faltered because the writing staff either didn't adequately resolved them, or resolved them in a really lame and rushed way because they were running out of time. What I like about Den-O is how it's slowly taking its time to build up a good story.

I'd rather a show start a bit weaker but finish strong, then the reverse.

b) Well, if you really want to go through the reality check exercise, just keep in mind that as of this moment you're also writing insignificant posts in an anime forum, instead of, you know, going out and do stuff. I know, I'm guilty of that too


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jun 24, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I mean, c'mon, even Ryuki himself is depressed over it:



That's just plain made out of WIN!  



KaiZX said:


> a) I actually think it's an advantage for Den-O's story to start so late, because Kabuto's major problem is that it started out very well and introduced a lot of interesting plot bits, but then faltered because the writing staff either didn't adequately resolved them, or resolved them in a really lame and rushed way because they were running out of time. What I like about Den-O is how it's slowly taking its time to build up a good story.
> 
> I'd rather a show start a bit weaker but finish strong, then the reverse.



Well, to be honest when I said it had a disadvantage, I was meaning it in comparison to other Rider Series, and not just Kabuto. But I do agree with you that IF Den-O does start getting a story around here, it would probably end alot more strongly than Kabuto did.

It just feels like the first 16 or so episodes prior to when it actually did start getting were such a waste. Sure the Imagin introductions were a necessity, I'd give them that..... But what was with the annoying four-parters which it took to fully introduce any of the four core Imagins? Compare this to say, Blade, which had already introduced the first of its three Riders on the get-go, and actually had a sotry leading up to the introduction of the fourth. 

Blade was able to get a nice flow when it came to introducing the necessary elements (amid the unnecessary ones....) but Den-O and Kabuto just seemed so 'choppy' when it came to introducing characters that were supposedly 'important'. And even then, their 'importance' often ends up getting diminished, more often than not placing them in the role of 'Minor Character'. Seriously, Trial B had a larger role in 20 or so episodes I believed he appeared in than Mishima did in the entire series. And don't even get me started on Shiro Kanzaki or the 'Black God' in Ryuuki and Agito.

Sakurai Yuuto could very well end up as Den-O's Shiro Kanzaki, although his fairly minor appearences up till now just plain diminish his prescence. However, I do believe that Sakurai Yuuto COULD end up as a commanding prescence eventually. And as I've already stressed before, his relevance needs to be exploited fast! 



> b) Well, if you really want to go through the reality check exercise, just keep in mind that as of this moment you're also writing insignificant posts in an anime forum, instead of, you know, going out and do stuff. I know, I'm guilty of that too



Come to the point that neither of us probably know enough Japanese to hold an argument, and this just shows how much of a life disgruntled fans have.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 25, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Haku, that's the nth time you mentioned GSD and Kenichi Suzumura and that you have good hopes for the Americanized Ryuki. Yeah, yeah, we get it already.
> 
> I mean, c'mon, even Ryuki himself is depressed over it:
> 
> ...



Here's the link:

Link

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMCpWo86LVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 26, 2007)

Now I wish I could read Japanese, Haku...


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jun 26, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Now I wish I could read Japanese, Haku...



Actually that was pretty easy to read. I'll get a translation up:

_The Crimson Muffler/ Scarf is the Sign of Justice
The beloved animal is the 'Norida'
The Horrible Shocker will be Beaten
Let's Go Go, the Enemy is Strong
Norida Jump (Jump), Norida Kick (Kick)
Forgiving and Scary, Kamen Norida
Norida Carnival (Carnival), Norida Festival (Festival)
Tomorrow is Your Birthday (Congratulations) Kamen Norida!_

I'm not that sure what Norida means, though I suspect it is something like a pun on 'fly' or 'bee'.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 26, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Actually that was pretty easy to read. I'll get a translation up:
> 
> _The Crimson Muffler/ Scarf is the Sign of Justice
> The beloved animal is the 'Norida'
> ...



That's why it's sooooo funny to watch. 

Oh, and here is some Ryuutaros dancing! I wish Shinn would do that!  

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=haufTBguwuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 28, 2007)

From this point on, I'll count the number of times that you mention "Shinn" in this thread, Haku. I mean, c'mon, Ryuutaros and that angsty pilot are two different people. 

But yeah, Takeru Sato does have the moves.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 28, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> From this point on, I'll count the number of times that you mention "Shinn" in this thread, Haku. I mean, c'mon, Ryuutaros and that angsty pilot are two different people.
> 
> But yeah, Takeru Sato does have the moves.



Yeah, yeah. Just want to express my fandom. And sometimes I can't stand on Shinn haters on why they always hating the character w/ no reason or doesn't know the story behind it. So that's the reason why I always do this is because I always want to say that it's not the character's fault why he sucked, it's the staff. But that's just me.  

And because of what you've said, it is proven that_* Ryuutaros is 100x better than Shinn Asuka*_. And Ryuutaros is the best character ever voiced by Kenichi Suzumura, IMO. Nuff said. 

Anyway, let's give tribute to the classic Kamen Rider shows, like this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jn49sEE6l0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, I remember this show. It was on when I was little. I remember one year for Halloween, in college, several friends of mine dressed up as Kamen Rider, Kikaida, Hakkaida, and others of the same genre... I wish I could find the pics. They were all art majors so their cosplays were really good, they kept getting stopped by the Japanese tourists in Waikiki to take pictures with themselves and/or their kids. It was great.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 29, 2007)

You know what, I'm really craving for some Ryuki now. It sucks that TV-Nihon has only subbed six episodes and the rest are the crappy HK subs.

Either TV-Nihon grants my wish and continues subbing the show or I wish that it gets aired on local TV once again.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 29, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> You know what, I'm really craving for some Ryuki now. It sucks that TV-Nihon has only subbed six episodes and the rest are the crappy HK subs.
> 
> Either TV-Nihon grants my wish and continues subbing the show or I wish that it gets aired on local TV once again.



Hehe, Telesuccess is always doing a good job on dubbing Kamen Rider shows.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jun 30, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> And because of what you've said, it is proven that_* Ryuutaros is 100x better than Shinn Asuka*_. And Ryuutaros is the best character ever voiced by Kenichi Suzumura, IMO. Nuff said.



Wow...... Considering the turd that Ryuutaros is (and most likely always will be), you're really telling me that there exists individuals that suck that badly? The world just got a hell lot scarier....



dspr8_rugged said:


> You know what, I'm really craving for some Ryuki now. It sucks that TV-Nihon has only subbed six episodes and the rest are the crappy HK subs.
> 
> Either TV-Nihon grants my wish and continues subbing the show or I wish that it gets aired on local TV once again.



For true, my friend, for true. I mean, I just can barely get what the HK Subs are telling and all (strangely enough, the Chinese subbing sucks as much as the English one), I just can't help having the odd snicker whenever they get to the names.

To be honest thogh, at the moment I'm more in the mood for some Faiz. As I've stated before, I'm starting to warm up to it by just a little, and I have to admit that, if anything, it had the best choreography in Kamen Rider as of yet.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, don't get me started on the names. Since when did Shinji become Janse and Ren become Lian? 

Well, the last time I've seen Ryuki was like, three years ago. I really miss the damn show already. TV-Nihon also subbed the first few episodes of Kuuga, but like Ryuki, they didn't finish it...  

And I like Faiz in a lot of aspects - yes, choreography in the fight scenes, nice character dynamics, cool Rider gear, and well, except for that ending, I could safely say that Faiz is the best third-gen KR series I've seen thus far.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

Droping by to show my  for kamen rider....

Jap warriors rules!


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jun 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yeah, don't get me started on the names. Since when did Shinji become Janse and Ren become Lian?
> 
> Well, the last time I've seen Ryuki was like, three years ago. I really miss the damn show already. TV-Nihon also subbed the first few episodes of Kuuga, but like Ryuki, they didn't finish it...
> 
> And I like Faiz in a lot of aspects - yes, choreography in the fight scenes, nice character dynamics, cool Rider gear, and well, except for that ending, I could safely say that Faiz is the best third-gen KR series I've seen thus far.



While I don't think Faiz is exactly 'The Best', I will say that it is at least passable. The characters are sorta hit-and-miss in my opinion. I believe I've already stated that I generally blamed this fault on poor acting. At that, I consider Kento Hanada one of the WORST actors in the history of Kamen Rider. What Faiz does have that at least makes it a pleasure is having villains with PERSONALITY. Something that is quite lacking as of late (*ahem*Makamou*ahem*Worms)

On TV Nihon, I agree it is disappointing that it just seems to have basically abandoned Ryuuki and Kuuga. I've already given my reasons for why I consider Ryuuki a great show. Kuuga, despite not really going anywhere far in terms of character developement or even story, still is engaging, and I for one find it a shame that it doesn't recieve as much credit as it deserves. That, and Agito which hasn't even been subbed at all! I want to understand the story without the constraints of lousy subbing dammit!


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jun 30, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Droping by to show my  for kamen rider....
> 
> Jap warriors rules!



For sooth, sir! For sooth!

Those Disguised Knights Doth Strike A Pleasing Chord When They Art Not Contanimated by Pure Suckage!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 30, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> While I don't think Faiz is exactly 'The Best', I will say that it is at least passable. The characters are sorta hit-and-miss in my opinion. I believe I've already stated that I generally blamed this fault on poor acting. At that, I consider Kento Hanada one of the WORST actors in the history of Kamen Rider. What Faiz does have that at least makes it a pleasure is having villains with PERSONALITY. Something that is quite lacking as of late (*ahem*Makamou*ahem*Worms)


Well, Kento Handa did had rather a poor acting stint for Faiz, but I think that it's just the character he portrays is rather bad as well. But maybe it's just me, but I like Takumi Inui despite being that bad. 

And we're just entitled to our own opinion. I just really like Faiz for what it is. 

Yeah, Den-O also has kaijin with character, the Imagin, that is. Although it was better in Faiz considering that Orphenochs were once humans and they still have this "humanity" issues.



> On TV Nihon, I agree it is disappointing that it just seems to have basically abandoned Ryuuki and Kuuga. I've already given my reasons for why I consider Ryuuki a great show. Kuuga, despite not really going anywhere far in terms of character developement or even story, still is engaging, and I for one find it a shame that it doesn't recieve as much credit as it deserves. That, and Agito which hasn't even been subbed at all! I want to understand the story without the constraints of lousy subbing dammit!


True, true. I just wish they would find time to sub the older 3rd-gen KR series. I mean, they're currently subbing Ultraman Mebius, which aired, like a few years back. They could do the same.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jun 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, Kento Handa did had rather a poor acting stint for Faiz, but I think that it's just the character he portrays is rather bad as well. But maybe it's just me, but I like Takumi Inui despite being that bad.
> 
> And we're just entitled to our own opinion. I just really like Faiz for what it is.



Well differing opinions are the basis for debates, and don't we all love debates? 



> Yeah, Den-O also has kaijin with character, the Imagin, that is. Although it was better in Faiz considering that Orphenochs were once humans and they still have this "humanity" issues.



I'm not particularly fond of the Imagin at the moment. Not that I despised them as I did the Worms, Makamo, and Mirror Monsters (yes, I did consider pretty crappy for Kaijn), but it's pretty hard to like them when they seem to lack so little purpose beyond 'changing the past'. In many ways, they are suffering from the same problems as Mirror Monsters and Makamou.



> True, true. I just wish they would find time to sub the older 3rd-gen KR series. I mean, they're currently subbing Ultraman Mebius, which aired, like a few years back. They could do the same.



I thought Ultraman Mebius only started airing about two years ago 

Although I think the problem with why they can't sub Agito, Kuuga or Ryuuki so easily is because of how difficult it is to get raw footage. Still is a damn shame though.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 1, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Well differing opinions are the basis for debates, and don't we all love debates?


Well, I'm not into debates, apparently. :sweat



> I'm not particularly fond of the Imagin at the moment. Not that I despised them as I did the Worms, Makamo, and Mirror Monsters (yes, I did consider pretty crappy for Kaijn), but it's pretty hard to like them when they seem to lack so little purpose beyond 'changing the past'. In many ways, they are suffering from the same problems as Mirror Monsters and Makamou.


Now that I think of it, there hasn't been a "human kaijin" for Den-O. They won't be needing it anyway since Imagin have their own personalities.



> I thought Ultraman Mebius only started airing about two years ago


Point being is, it's still a series from the not so distant past. As I said, they can also sub the older Kamen Rider series, preferably the third-gen ones.



> Although I think the problem with why they can't sub Agito, Kuuga or Ryuuki so easily is because of how difficult it is to get raw footage. Still is a damn shame though.


Exactly. That's what the folks over at TV-Nihon are saying. They can settle with bootleg copies, but apparently, they're not taking that option.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 2, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> While I don't think Faiz is exactly 'The Best', I will say that it is at least passable. The characters are sorta hit-and-miss in my opinion. I believe I've already stated that I generally blamed this fault on poor acting. At that, I consider Kento Hanada one of the WORST actors in the history of Kamen Rider. What Faiz does have that at least makes it a pleasure is having villains with PERSONALITY. Something that is quite lacking as of late (*ahem*Makamou*ahem*Worms)



Well, he even had a good job playing the role despite of being that bad.

Do u know about Shin Kamen Rider?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 3, 2007)

Not me. I wish I do.

I actually watched the raws for Den-O's 22nd Stop. I can't wait for it to be subbed, considering that it's been THAT LONG since Rod Form and Urataros had kicked (literally) Imagin behind.

It's rather amusing that it took seconds for Isurugi to destroy the Gigandeath, but it took quite a while for Drill and Naginata. Well, maybe it's their debut and it would suck if we didn't see the ZeroLiner in action that much.

Now, what interested me more is that the preview for the 23th Stop featured Sieg and Wing Form...


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 8, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Exactly. That's what the folks over at TV-Nihon are saying. They can settle with bootleg copies, but apparently, they're not taking that option.



There is, then again, that entire deal about professionalism. Bootleg qualities do tend to be lower quality than original qualities. Either way, while I'm not entirely sure about Kuuga and Agito, I do Original DVD copies of Kamen Rider Ryuuki still are on sale in Japan.



Haku_Taker said:


> Well, he even had a good job playing the role despite of being that bad.
> 
> Do u know about Shin Kamen Rider?



I'd hardly call being a Tokusatsu actor a 'good job'. Remeber, that tokusatsu is generally looked down upon as a 'kid's show' in Japan. More or less, in the case of casting, the producers either take what they can get or bring in veterans or ever so occassionally a fan will pop up to take a role.

An d yes, I've heard of Shin Kamen Rider. I'm ambivalent towards it. Don't hate it, don't like it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

wasn't this the show they used for masked rider


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 8, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> wasn't this the show they used for masked rider



Why yes, and we all know how that went, don't we?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Why yes, and we all know how that went, don't we?



yea no kidding, I think the chick who played whoa in Kungpow was in this


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 9, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> And yes, I've heard of Shin Kamen Rider. I'm ambivalent towards it. Don't hate it, don't like it.



Many didn't like Shin Kamen Rider b'coz it has no henshin belt or Rider Punch or Rider Kick. But it gained a cult following b'coz they believe that of those who respect it for its fresh attempts and for perhaps being the utmost representation of Ishinomori's original vision.

Just want to share this:



Ryuushinn: Can't hear ya!


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 9, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Many didn't like Shin Kamen Rider b'coz it has no henshin belt or Rider Punch or Rider Kick. But it gained a cult following b'coz they believe that of those who respect it for its fresh attempts and for perhaps being the utmost representation of Ishinomori's original vision.



Well, it's always been my belief that there is something seriously wrong with the purists. Apparently the story and characterization don't count for shit with what the actually character looks like. That is why I lol whenever said purists claim any form of New-Gen fan is superficial.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

wow...old thread


never heard of this..but can anyone tell me about it?


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 10, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> wow...old thread
> 
> 
> never heard of this..but can anyone tell me about it?



Well, naturally one of the easier methods would be to crank up the good ol Wiki. But, if you insist.

Ahem, Kamen Rider originally started out as a manga written by Ishinomori Shotaro, a student under good ol' Osamu Tezuka. It eventually became a TV series and became quite a hit with all the little boys. Now, Kamen Rider would've probably remained as something of a one-shot, and would've nevr boomed into the commodity it is now if not for one little slip-up.

See, the main actor Hiroshi Fujioka was the type of man that perferred to do his own stunts. Unfortunately, he seemed to have a little bit of bad luck on his side when he got a pretty nasty injury. So, a solution needed to be found. What was the solution? Introduce another Kamen Rider! And the, rest is history.

But, what actually IS Kamen Rider? Well, the original series basically went with this formula. Young man goes through an operation that transforms him into a cyborg, and said man uses his newfound powers to fight against an evil orginization that some way or another is involved with his transformation in the first place. Pretty formualic really.

Of course now, the storeis are a little.... VERY varied! (as is the story telling quality, but that's something more subjective than objective).

So, that explain it for ya?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, just Wiki the damn thing, so that we won't do anything anymore.  



			
				Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> I'd hardly call being a Tokusatsu actor a 'good job'. Remeber, that tokusatsu is generally looked down upon as a 'kid's show' in Japan. More or less, in the case of casting, the producers either take what they can get or bring in veterans or ever so occassionally a fan will pop up to take a role.


Well, most toku actors have taken better roles after their toku stint. Just look at Hiro Mizushima for starters. He had a lot of other shows after Kabuto. I now think that some of them may just be taking toku as a stepping stone to popularity.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 10, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, most toku actors have taken better roles after their toku stint. Just look at Hiro Mizushima for starters. He had a lot of other shows after Kabuto. I now think that some of them may just be taking toku as a stepping stone to popularity.



You do have a very good point there. But it also pays to remember that once said actors gain popularity, strangely enough they seem to forget any Toku roles they had. Now what does that tell you of how easily accepted a job as a Toku Actor is?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, most like, they do forget where they come from. But Hiro Mizushima will be forever known to the fandom as the "guy who walks the path of heaven", even if he forgets it himself. Though I don't think he will.

As for Takeru Satou, he has done other stuff before his stint with Den-O. And as I said before, he has done A LOT in this series than any other Kamen Rider actor - sing, dance, do voice acting and most of all, act SIX different characters (Sieg included)!


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 12, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yeah, most like, they do forget where they come from. But Hiro Mizushima will be forever known to the fandom as the "guy who walks the path of heaven", even if he forgets it himself. Though I don't think he will.
> 
> As for Takeru Satou, he has done other stuff before his stint with Den-O. And as I said before, he has done A LOT in this series than any other Kamen Rider actor - sing, dance, do voice acting and most of all, act SIX different characters (Sieg included)!



when the Wing Form will have its debut?


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 12, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yeah, most like, they do forget where they come from. But Hiro Mizushima will be forever known to the fandom as the "guy who walks the path of heaven", even if he forgets it himself. Though I don't think he will.



That basically is the same case for any fandom. Really, not to be harsh, but that point is irrelevant when you put it in the big picture. A member of a fandom will always see an actor as the role he performed on said fandom. There's nothing new about that. We just happen to be part of an underappreciated fandom.

As for the case of whether he does choose to 'forget' it, the decisive factor is how much of a Kamen Rider fan he initially was. An even more decisive factor is if there would be those that'd allow him to speak ofhis career as an actor in the Toku genre. And there'd be many that would most likely not let him reveal that. It's just how the world works.



> As for Takeru Satou, he has done other stuff before his stint with Den-O. And as I said before, he has done A LOT in this series than any other Kamen Rider actor - sing, dance, do voice acting and most of all, act SIX different characters (Sieg included)!



Doing alot in something does not equate to being the best in something. I'll admit it takes alot of skill to switch between those six personalities, and actually I do think he is quite good. It's just that his performance as 'normal' Ryoutarou is so lackluster that it pains me whenever he appears on screen like that.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jul 12, 2007)

*Kamen Rider *made my childhood along with *Jaspion* and *Ninja Jiraya* (not naruto's)
*Kamen Rider Black RX Opening*

*Kamen Rider Black Opening*


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 13, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Doing alot in something does not equate to being the best in something. I'll admit it takes alot of skill to switch between those six personalities, and actually I do think he is quite good. It's just that his performance as 'normal' Ryoutarou is so lackluster that it pains me whenever he appears on screen like that.



Oh, you don't like his acting stint as 'normal' Ryoutarou' but I like his acting stint as the other Taros.

I don't think the Sieg Imagin is princely arrogant. Ryoutarou possesed bythat Imagin is kinda... weird.

Hmm... it seems that Bleach's Kisuke's VA is the VA of Sieg.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 13, 2007)

she played the mom on masked rider


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 13, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> Doing alot in something does not equate to being the best in something. I'll admit it takes alot of skill to switch between those six personalities, and actually I do think he is quite good. It's just that his performance as 'normal' Ryoutarou is so lackluster that it pains me whenever he appears on screen like that.


Well, I never said anything about great. But you have to give credit to the guy. He has worked his ass off that much. And I agree that yeah, his main character is rather crappy. He is definitely better off "possessed".

Speaking of Takeru Satou singing, I've been having a blast with the other versions of Double-Action. I never thought I'd like the Axe Form version. 

Still, nothing beats the original.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 13, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> she played the mom on masked rider



Ah, this brings back such fond memories. I'm really suprised by that news though. Really, quite interesting.



dspr8_rugged said:


> Speaking of Takeru Satou singing, I've been having a blast with the other versions of Double-Action. I never thought I'd like the Axe Form version.
> 
> Still, nothing beats the original.



I will have to admit, Takeru Satou IS a GREAT singer! I just love the Double-Action variations, although to be fair they are pretty average when it comes to the 'Battle Themes' of Kamen Rider in general.

And yes, Axe Form version is quite awesome


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 13, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> I will have to admit, Takeru Satou IS a GREAT singer! I just love the Double-Action variations, although to be fair they are pretty average when it comes to the 'Battle Themes' of Kamen Rider in general.
> 
> And yes, Axe Form version is quite awesome



But what I love the most is *Double Action Gun Form*. I love rap and hip-hop. 

Just to ask something: Do u think many will despise Power Rangers Jungle Fury (title for the PR counterpart of Juuken Sentai Gekiranger) if many will watch Kamen Rider Dragon Knight next year? That will be a lesson to be learned for Disney.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 13, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Just to ask something: Do u think many will despise Power Rangers Jungle Fury (title for the PR counterpart of Juuken Sentai Gekiranger) if many will watch Kamen Rider Dragon Knight next year? That will be a lesson to be learned for Disney.



How the hell can a justifiable comparison be made of two shows THAT HAVEN'T EVEN AIRED YET!?

Yes, I'm sure there's the whole 'Wang Brothers' card that KRDK have, but you do realize that both KRDK and PRJF will more or less be targeted at the same audience, right? In which case, KRDK will be REALLY dumbed down from its original source!

As it is, the only one we DO know anything about is Kamen Rider Dragon Knight (and amittedly, I find it's plot very cheesy at the moment), and we know ZIP about Jungle Force. So pray tell, how the hell can we make an actual comparison!? If people start watching Dragon Knight, who's there to say that they'll start hating Jungle Fury? If we do get some information on Jungle Fury, and if said information does look disfavourably on Jungle Fury (in comparison to Dragon Knight, of course), then we can make the assumption that Dragon Knight would be perferred over Jungle Fury. But, as of now, it'd jsut be idiotic to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 13, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> How the hell can a justifiable comparison be made of two shows THAT HAVEN'T EVEN AIRED YET!?
> 
> Yes, I'm sure there's the whole 'Wang Brothers' card that KRDK have, but you do realize that both KRDK and PRJF will more or less be targeted at the same audience, right? In which case, KRDK will be REALLY dumbed down from its original source!
> 
> As it is, the only one we DO know anything about is Kamen Rider Dragon Knight (and amittedly, I find it's plot very cheesy at the moment), and we know ZIP about Jungle Force. So pray tell, how the hell can we make an actual comparison!? If people start watching Dragon Knight, who's there to say that they'll start hating Jungle Fury? If we do get some information on Jungle Fury, and if said information does look disfavourably on Jungle Fury (in comparison to Dragon Knight, of course), then we can make the assumption that Dragon Knight would be preferred over Jungle Fury. But, as of now, it'd just be idiotic to jump to conclusions.



Hmm... u have a point. Some people even jumped to conclusions. But let's wait and see. I don't even notice it. Gomen. 

Just to ask something: What are ur thoughts on the Kamen Rider Hibiki movie? We know that the Kabuto movie is rushed.

And the movie *Kamen Rider Den-O: I Am Born!* will be aired on August 4, my birthday!


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 14, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Hmm... u have a point. Some people even jumped to conclusions. But let's wait and see. I don't even notice it. Gomen.
> 
> Just to ask something: What are ur thoughts on the Kamen Rider Hibiki movie? We know that the Kabuto movie is rushed.
> 
> And the movie *Kamen Rider Den-O: I Am Born!* will be aired on August 4, my birthday!



I actually liked the Hibiki oddly enough.... And no, the Orochi was not one of those things I liked.

The Hibiki movie actually seemed to know what to do with the time on its hand. Not that it was super good or anything, but it was at least interesting. I'd rank it just below Paradise Lost.

As for the Den-O movie, I get the feeling I'm gonna skip out on it. It just looks so.... convulted. That is, Kamen Rider Kabuto was convulted as well, but it least it gave something of an interesting premise. This.... it just feels like a cash-in movie (something along the lines of Project G4).

Either way, I wish you a Happy Birthday in advance.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 14, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> I actually liked the Hibiki oddly enough.... And no, the Orochi was not one of those things I liked.
> 
> The Hibiki movie actually seemed to know what to do with the time on its hand. Not that it was super good or anything, but it was at least interesting. I'd rank it just below Paradise Lost.
> 
> ...



Yeah, thanks very much! 

I'm just hoping that the Wing Form will not only be a movie-exclusive, but it will be also included in the series as well.

I think Den-O has the most epic voice acting cast in the history of tokusatsu because they have:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Toshihiko Seki-seiyuu of Rau Le Creuset (Gundam SEED), Rey Za Burell (Gundam SEED Destiny), Ganjuu Shiba (Bleach), Umino Iruka (Naruto).
Koji Yusa-seiyuu of Gin Ichimaru (Bleach)
Kenichi Suzumura-seiyuu of Shinn Asuka (Gundam SEED Destiny), Hikaru (Ouran High School Host Club)
Shinichro Miki-seiyuu of Kisuke Urahara (Bleach)


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, I don't know how the Den-O movie will fare. Right now, the series itself doesn't have much of a "story", and hell, they even came up with a story for a movie.

Regardless of which, I'm still going to watch it.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 14, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Yeah, thanks very much!
> 
> I'm just hoping that the Wing Form will not only be a movie-exclusive, but it will be also included in the series as well.
> 
> ...



As far as I'm concerned, Sieg can just STAY as a movie-only Imagin. Put it simply, I think Den-O's getting a little too crowded for its own good. And hell, I'm all for conflicting personalities, but not when absolutely nothing comes out of it. Just adding a new voice into the crowd would make things a mess not even worth cleaning up.

Shame though that quality voice acting can't make a good show. Really, the producers must be on some form of recreational drug to believe that how they're playing things at the moment work. The only thing I'm watching Den-O for is Zeronos at the moment. And that's just because I love the myth Zeronos is associated with. (What can I say? I'm a sucker when it comes to romance  )



dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, I don't know how the Den-O movie will fare. Right now, the series itself doesn't have much of a "story", and hell, they even came up with a story for a movie.
> 
> Regardless of which, I'm still going to watch it.



Looking at the movie.... well, other than the inclusion of a new Rider, the movie looks like it'll end up like Project G4. Just a longer episode (give or take a few 'wow' moments ALA Den-O splitting into his four forms).


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, yeah, that's the biggest surprise that we see all of Den-O's forms separately. Wonder what caused it?

And yes, I also agree that Sieg/Wing Form should have remained as a movie-only character/Rider. I just feel that with so many characters, Den-O's development is rather messed-up.

Speaking of Sieg, I won't be surprised if Haku says something about Urataros and Sieg having a duel in Soul Society... if you know what that means. And heck the new guy is saying a Tendou Souji with his "The world revolves around me" thing...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 14, 2007)

Just want to share something...



Kamen_Raida: Hehe, do think Yuuto is a sucker in romance since he became Airi's fiancee?

dspr8_rugged: So the Wing Form is a movie-exclusive Rider form? I think 4 Imagins is enough in order to develop Ryoutarou's character. Although I want to have Wing Form in the series, I don't think that will be bad if that happens. 

Hehe, maybe we'll see Rangiku fall in love w/ a Gin Ichimaru who has blue eyes, wears glasses, and a slight blue color in his hair (Uragin, a Urataros version of Gin Ichimaru) then he also fights the original yet evil Gin Ichimaru then finishes him with.... just a Rider Kick using his fishing rod. 

We can also see an arrogant, princely Kisuke Urahara. I don't know if Yoruichi will react on that. 

For Shinn Asuka and Rey Za Burrel, maybe they're gonna be great characters if they gonna rebel against Dullindal... with the help of their "other" selves: Momotaros and Ryuutaros.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, like I said...


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 14, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, yeah, that's the biggest surprise that we see all of Den-O's forms separately. Wonder what caused it?



I'm guessing that the 'Form Seperation' can attribute itself to some time loop thing.... It worked for that 'Black RX: Stay In This World' special.



> And yes, I also agree that Sieg/Wing Form should have remained as a movie-only character/Rider. I just feel that with so many characters, Den-O's development is rather messed-up.



To be honest, it's not the fact that there are so many characters that are bothering me. Just look at Ryuuki or Agito for that matter. Hell, look at Hibiki which has the most Riders to date.

The difference between Den-O and it's predecessors is the lack of conflict and growth. And when I say conflict, I don't mean the contrasting personalities the Imagin have. 

Let's look at Ryuuki. The most Riders it had existing during the same period I believe were 8 (Ryuuki, Knight, Zolda, Ouja, Taiga, Alternative Zero, Imperer, Odin). What was the difference with Den-O? It was the fact that at least half of these characters were just downright antagonistic with each other. For Den-O.... well, the Imagins aren't exactly allowed to off each other now, aren't they?

You could say that that's the same case for Hibiki. But this is where growth comes in. The strongest example I can give would be Todoroki who started out from an amateur into an independant man. Den-O? Zip. They essentially were the same characters from how they started out. If the four main Imagin, and Ryoutarou for that matter can't be developed, then how the hell are things going to get better by introducing a fifth personality into the group!?




Haku_Taker said:


> Hehe, maybe we'll see Rangiku fall in love w/ a Gin Ichimaru who has blue eyes, wears glasses, and a slight blue color in his hair (Uragin, a Urataros version of Gin Ichimaru) then he also fights the original yet evil Gin Ichimaru then finishes him with.... just a Rider Kick using his fishing rod.
> 
> We can also see an arrogant, princely Kisuke Urahara. I don't know if Yoruichi will react on that.
> 
> For Shinn Asuka and Rey Za Burrel, maybe they're gonna be great characters if they gonna rebel against Dullindal... with the help of their "other" selves: Momotaros and Ryuutaros.



.......You know, I don't even get half of the references you're pulling of here, nor do I even give a crap about them. Well, maybe I do get the BLEACH reference, but like I said before, I consider BLEACH a piece of crap 

As for the other one, I'm going to assume it's a Gundam reference, and I've decided that ever since laying my eyes on G Gundam, that the only Mecha Anime worth watching is NGE.

Though really, making comparisons is nice and all.... but this is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, I do agree with what you said, especially the bit about Ryuki.

Maybe except for Hibiki since I haven't finished watching the damn thing yet. Thanks for spoiling stuff for me! 

I really feel that Den-O is becoming another Kabuto. I mean, it has been feeding on gimmicks left and right, like these new Forms that spell new toys to sell, as well as too many songs in the soundtrack. Just too many gimmicks. Heck, I even heard that Airi and Naomi are going to sing another Double Action... Coffee Form that is... 

Well, at least Kabuto had an interesting first half. It was the second half that it started turning a bad. Hopefully, it would be the reverse for Den-O.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 15, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> .......You know, I don't even get half of the references you're pulling of here, nor do I even give a crap about them. Well, maybe I do get the BLEACH reference, but like I said before, I consider BLEACH a piece of crap
> 
> As for the other one, I'm going to assume it's a Gundam reference, and I've decided that ever since laying my eyes on G Gundam, that the only Mecha Anime worth watching is NGE.
> 
> Though really, making comparisons is nice and all.... but this is just getting ridiculous.



Gomen.  But I can't help myself because I'm a guy who loves fandoms. I have a really good sense of humor and a good and wide imagination so maybe I have fanfic-making skills. Another example is that I can mix My-Otome with Dekaranger because Mika Kikuchi, Arika's VA, is the actress who played as Umeko/Dekapink. So it's fun for me. How's that? 

But as you and dspr8 said, it really ridiculous for you two. But it's just me, ok?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, not to be offensive, I'd appreciate if you leave your fandoms out of this thread as it's starting to annoy me.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 15, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, I do agree with what you said, especially the bit about Ryuki.
> 
> Maybe except for Hibiki since I haven't finished watching the damn thing yet. Thanks for spoiling stuff for me!



Ooooops! Maybe I should spoiler tag any Hibiki-related information until you do finish watching it then.  



> I really feel that Den-O is becoming another Kabuto. I mean, it has been feeding on gimmicks left and right, like these new Forms that spell new toys to sell, as well as too many songs in the soundtrack. Just too many gimmicks. Heck, I even heard that Airi and Naomi are going to sing another Double Action... Coffee Form that is...
> 
> Well, at least Kabuto had an interesting first half. It was the second half that it started turning a bad. Hopefully, it would be the reverse for Den-O.



Den-O is just letting Bandai decide where the stories move. It's been like that ever since Kamen Rider's revival. Just look at Kuuga who had a grand total of 11 forms! The big difference is that the forms actually meant something beyond looking nice. There advantages and disadvantages to them!

This was exactly the angle Den-O should have played (and in fact, I really believed they were going to play that angle) but.... well..... The only differences shown are, if at all existant, so subtle , it'd be easy to pass over. 

I'm not so much bothered with the soundtrack to be honest. Although this news of a 'Coffee Form' variation does make me nod my head in a less than enthusiastic manner. 

I too hope that Den-O becomes a 'Reverse Kabuto' by the end. If anything, I am very interested in Sakurai Yuuto at the moment. He's the only thing that keeps watching Den-O, to be truthful.

Although, ultimately, I must admit that the only Kamen Rider-related item I do hold any true interest in at the moment is The Next.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 15, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> I'm not so much bothered with the soundtrack to be honest. Although this news of a 'Coffee Form' variation does make me nod my head in a less than enthusiastic manner.


I wonder how it sounds like. For sure, it will be so annoyingly cute-sounding.  



> I too hope that Den-O becomes a 'Reverse Kabuto' by the end. If anything, I am very interested in Sakurai Yuuto at the moment. He's the only thing that keeps watching Den-O, to be truthful.


Well, that's a relief. At least I'm not alone in this thought.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 15, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Gomen.  But I can't help myself because I'm a guy who loves fandoms. I have a really good sense of humor and a good and wide imagination so maybe I have fanfic-making skills. Another example is that I can mix My-Otome with Dekaranger because Mika Kikuchi, Arika's VA, is the actress who played as Umeko/Dekapink. So it's fun for me. How's that?
> 
> But as you and dspr8 said, it really ridiculous for you two. But it's just me, ok?



Well, even so, if you do insist on continuing this, you may as well just put it in spoiler tags for the benefits of others, said others simply being me and dspr8 seeing as no one else regularly posts here anyway).


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 15, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I wonder how it sounds like. For sure, it will be so annoyingly cute-sounding.



For some reason, I think we'll be getting Imagin voice cameos for some good ol' Coffee Lovin.  



> Well, that's a relief. At least I'm not alone in this thought.



Do you mean on the subject of Den-O actually not sucking by the end or on Yuuto?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 15, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> Do you mean on the subject of Den-O actually not sucking by the end or on Yuuto?


Actually, both.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm also hoping that Den-O will be brilliant in the 2nd half. I want more Ryuutaros and Momotaros action!  

I love Hibiki so much. Many badmouthed that series b'coz of the concept but look at the cast: they're so amazing. Especially Yuichi Nakamura for his role as Kyosuke Kiriyama. And Shegeki Hosokawa, of course.

For Kamen Rider the Next, if I watch a Kamen Rider remake, I really enjoy it. I've watched Kamen Rider the First, and it's really good.

I want to see a Kamen Rider show that focuses to mature audience, just like GARO.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 15, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> I'm also hoping that Den-O will be brilliant in the 2nd half. I want more Ryuutaros and Momotaros action!



Meh, just leave it with Momo and kick Ryuu out. Sure, Ryuu's little dancing gimmick was amusing the first few times but other than that, what the hell does he do but pop up at random and blast things like some crazy fool? The guy just feels like a spent character.



> I love Hibiki so much. Many badmouthed that series b'coz of the concept but look at the cast: they're so amazing. Especially Yuichi Nakamura for his role as Kyosuke Kiriyama. And Shegeki Hosokawa, of course.



Oh no, it wasn't the concept that sucked. It was the complete and utter lack of story (and on a more superficial level, the CRAP CGI). Hell, I love it too, but you can understand why people'd hate it. I just happen to be the type of guy that perfers character developement over story.

[QUOTEFor Kamen Rider the Next, if I watch a Kamen Rider remake, I really enjoy it. I've watched Kamen Rider the First, and it's really good.[/QUOTE]

Meh, I considered The First too much of an emo fest. Sure there were some things I liked (Shocker, Snake and Cobra being those things) but otherwise, just so little seemed to be done about the TWO CENTRAL CHARACTERS, that it leaves so much to be wanted for. 



> I want to see a Kamen Rider show that focuses to mature audience, just like GARO.



Well, hopefully, if such a show does come out, it won't come to the level of suckage that was GARO.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

would be nice to see the original series


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 16, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Well, hopefully, if such a show does come out, it won't come to the level of suckage that was GARO.



Hey, how does GARO is a suckage to you? 

Hehe, we share something in common. I'm also a kind of guy who prefers character development more than story.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 16, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Hey, how does GARO is a suckage to you?
> 
> Hehe, we share something in common. I'm also a kind of guy who prefers character development more than story.



Well, for starters it was ridiculously formualic. The characters were one-note and to top it all of, the acting was AWFUL! 

In the end, Garo=FAIL!


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 16, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Well, for starters it was ridiculously formualic. The characters were one-note and to top it all of, the acting was AWFUL!
> 
> In the end, Garo=FAIL!



Oh really? But the only up in Garo is that it's the only toku show for mature audience.

And in speaking of Ryuutaros, although he's a crazy fool everytime he fights (causing a collateral damage), he's a trigger-happy yet a dangerous gunslinger. Of all the gunslinging badasses in tokusatsu, he's the only one who is groovy stylish (or there is someone who is more badass than him). While Dante is famous for being a stylish swordslahing and gunslinging badass in the world of videogames, Ryuutaros is a stylish gunslinging badass in the Kamen Rider universe.

Well that's just my opinion.


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 16, 2007)

Dont u mean Masked Rider


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 16, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Oh really? But the only up in Garo is that it's the only toku show for mature audience.



It's amazing how easily people can be fooled by the 'Show for Mature Audience Line'. 

Yeah, sure it may be designed for 'Mature Audience', but otherwise that alone does not guarantee a good story.

To put it bluntly, tell me how many pornos actually make sense.  



> And in speaking of Ryuutaros, *although he's a crazy fool everytime he fights (causing a collateral damage), he's a trigger-happy yet a dangerous gunslinger*. Of all the gunslinging badasses in tokusatsu, he's the only one who is groovy stylish (or there is someone who is more badass than him). While Dante is famous for being a stylish swordslahing and gunslinging badass in the world of videogames, Ryuutaros is a stylish gunslinging badass in the Kamen Rider universe.
> 
> Well that's just my opinion.



..........Isn't a 'crazy fool' essentially the same thing as a 'dangerous gunslinger'? I don't really understand WHAT point you're trying to make here, but beyond being 'stylish', what other traits does he have that make him acceptable. And being voiced by Kenichi Suzumura is NOT a good reason.



Sarutobi700 said:


> Dont u mean Masked Rider



Well, to put it simply, Masked Rider used footage from Kamen Rider. Same deal with Sentai and Power Rangers. Except that Power Rangers is actually quite good at times while Masked Rider is an example of the Evils of Captalism!

*HEIL FEUDALISM!!!!!*


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 16, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> ..........Isn't a 'crazy fool' essentially the same thing as a 'dangerous gunslinger'? I don't really understand WHAT point you're trying to make here, but beyond being 'stylish', what other traits does he have that make him acceptable. And being voiced by Kenichi Suzumura is NOT a good reason.
> 
> Well, to put it simply, Masked Rider used footage from Kamen Rider. Same deal with Sentai and Power Rangers. Except that Power Rangers is actually quite good at times while Masked Rider is an example of the Evils of Captalism!
> 
> *HEIL FEUDALISM!!!!!*



Well, just as I said, it's my opinion, even I have or I don't have a point. That's it. Ryuutaros is my fav Imagin and he is is COOLNESS. Momotaros is a comedian but Kintaros brings the laughs sometimes. 

Maybe Saban's Masked Rider will be better if they did like what they did in this awesome Power Rangers series.  I'm hooked with this one:


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ig_JBnost04[/YOUTUBE]

*POWER RANGERS TIME FORCE!*


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 16, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Well, just as I said, it's my opinion, even I have or I don't have a point. That's it. Ryuutaros is my fav Imagin and he is is COOLNESS. Momotaros is a comedian but Kintaros brings the laughs sometimes.



Well, whatever floats your boat.

Although pardon me being that bit more harsh, but now I really do suspect that your reason for liking Ryuutaros IS because he's voiced by Kenichi.....


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 17, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Well, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Although pardon me being that bit more harsh, but now I really do suspect that your reason for liking Ryuutaros IS because he's voiced by Kenichi.....



Not only that. Although he was or not voiced by Suzumura, Ryuu is still my favorite because I love hip-hop, rap and breakdancing.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



At least Ryuutaros is not as annoying and whiny than Shinn Asuka...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 17, 2007)

What Kamen_Raida said, Haku... whatever floats your boat.

I really don't agree that Ryuutaros is a "better person" than GSD's Shinn Asuka. They're both annoy me, IMO...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, ok.

But I love Kamen_Raida's new avatar. Everytime I watch a video of Kick Hopper, I always play the original Kamen Rider theme. 

KICK HOPPER ROCKS!


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm just using this avatar for an RPG over at another forum. *shrug*

I'm playing both Kick and Punch Hopper over there. In case you're interested, here's the link to the sign-ups:


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 18, 2007)

Nah, I have four memberships all in all. And the one here in NF is the most used...  

I can do you a better Kick and Punch Hopper avy if you want...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 18, 2007)

To be honest, Kick Hopper is one of my fav riders in Kabuto. KICK-ASS. 

It's kickass to use ur feet in fighting.

Breaking NEWS:

_There's going to be a Crayon Shin-chan vs Den-O Special the night/day before the movie is released. It is titled... "Crayon Shin-chan Midsummer Night: Ora Sanjou! Calling out the Storm Den-O VS Shin-O 60 Minute Special!!" _



Haha, when Crayon Shin-Chan aired here in the Philippines, I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING AT IT!


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 18, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Nah, I have four memberships all in all. And the one here in NF is the most used...
> 
> I can do you a better Kick and Punch Hopper avy if you want...



Nah, I like this just fine.

And yes, I will RP-ing these two to true emo-fashion!

Soon, the world will be flooded with blood! THEIRS!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 18, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:
			
		

> Breaking NEWS:
> 
> _There's going to be a Crayon Shin-chan vs Den-O Special the night/day before the movie is released. It is titled... "Crayon Shin-chan Midsummer Night: Ora Sanjou! Calling out the Storm Den-O VS Shin-O 60 Minute Special!!" _


I seriously would like to see that...


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 18, 2007)

lol havent posted here in a while.....
Kamen Rider is DON!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh great...

You know what, that was the same shit you posted weeks ago. We got it already. Can't you say something "better"?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 28, 2007)

does anybody know which anime is this?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

> You know what, that was the same shit you posted weeks ago. We got it already. Can't you say something "better"?



It was just in case you didn't read it 
I used to have the costume


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 28, 2007)

Don't worry. I personally read ALL posts in this thread. I'm this thread's top poster for crying out loud. 

Well, if you have the costume, then try posting a picture of yourself wearing it. 

Damn, still no subs for Den-o's 25th Stop...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 29, 2007)

I love the sound of Wing Form.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll pass that. Wing Form henshin sound sucks. Still nothing beats Sword Form's...


----------



## Tatsuki (Jul 29, 2007)

It was good back in the day xD


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 29, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I'll pass that. Wing Form henshin sound sucks. Still nothing beats Sword Form's...



Hehe, but that's "the most beautiful"

My fav henshin sounds are Sword Form, Axe Form, Gun Form, and Wing Form.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 30, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> does anybody know which anime is this?



I do believe that little cameo is from Hayate no Gotoku.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2007)

I swear I was  when I saw that scene in the anime.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 2, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I swear I was  when I saw that scene in the anime.



Ya know there are hilarious parodies of Den-O in Keroro Gunso/Sgt. Keroro. In episode 169. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a bit disappointed because there are no Den-O parodies in the second mini Gundam SEED short. I would be happy if Rey will say... *ORE, SANJOU!*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 3, 2007)

Is there a YouTube clip for that or something?  

I really want to see the Crayon Shin-Chan one...

And the Den-O movie is out this weekend. Too bad we'll have to settle with raws and some minor fansubs until TV-Nihon subs this.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 5, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=HB7lCWqWOlM[/YOUTUBE]

Climax Form is... *AWESOMENESS!!!*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 6, 2007)

Ah, yes, the Climax Form. Yes, it does look cool, but I don't really buy the phone gimmick now. Seems like the writers are running out of ideas there. I'm quite curious on the rumored "Liner Form".

And hell, I'm going to show something better!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TIiXXfoaIo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK9iehGJw4[/YOUTUBE]
Now I wish it was in Tagalog.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 6, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Ah, yes, the Climax Form. Yes, it does look cool, but I don't really buy the phone gimmick now. Seems like the writers are running out of ideas there. I'm quite curious on the rumored "Liner Form".
> 
> And hell, I'm going to show something better!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TIiXXfoaIo[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Yeah, I wish too. It's sooooooo funny if it's in Tagalog


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Aug 6, 2007)

Well... that was incredibly weird. 

Either way, to hell with the Climax Form, ME AM NEED MORE ZERONOS!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, Zeronos' appearance in the series is limited by his cards. Although I heard that he'll be also getting a power-up.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 7, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, Zeronos' appearance in the series is limited by his cards. Although I heard that he'll be also getting a power-up.



That's Zero Form. And he'll have a big blaster. And Zeronos has 6 cards left.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Aug 7, 2007)

His power-up form looks pretty cheap though. Just his Altair Form going red, WTF!? DO I SMELL A KURENAI FORM RIP-OFF!?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 7, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> His power-up form looks pretty cheap though. Just his Altair Form going red, WTF!? DO I SMELL A KURENAI FORM RIP-OFF!?



Many said that Zeronos' Zero Form is Hibiki Kurenai's bastard child. 

Now I'm waiting for *Kamen Rider Den-O: I Am Born!* (100x better than the Naruto Shippuden movie for me ) and *Kamen Rider The Next*.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Aug 8, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Many said that Zeronos' Zero Form is Hibiki Kurenai's bastard child.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for *Kamen Rider Den-O: I Am Born!* (100x better than the Naruto Shippuden movie for me ) and *Kamen Rider The Next*.



Hibiki: See, Kiriya, this is the result of training!

Kiriya/Yuuto: ..........


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 8, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Hibiki: See, Kiriya, this is the result of training!
> 
> Kiriya/Yuuto: ..........


LOL. Nice one. 

Who would have thought that his training would make him another Rider.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 8, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Hibiki: See, Kiriya, this is the result of training!
> 
> Kiriya/Yuuto: ..........



Haha, nice one!:rofl 

Now, I'm currently watching Kamen Rider the First.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 8, 2007)

But I'll prefer Yuuto over Kiriya anytime. The latter was just so annoying.  

At least Kiriya didn't have a fruity character like Deneb around him.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Aug 8, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> But I'll prefer Yuuto over Kiriya anytime. The latter was just so annoying.
> 
> At least Kiriya didn't have a fruity character like Deneb around him.



Oh come now, I always thought that Kiriya's dick aura just made him so cute and adorable and....

*Rewatches Hibiki*

Scratch that, the guy was a bastard. Let's kill 'im!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 8, 2007)

That comment of yours cracked me up... :rofl


----------



## Xell (Aug 11, 2007)

I know this is probably old discussion, but what are your thoughts on Kamen Rider Dragon Knight. I'm pretty excited about a new american Kamen Rider, and hopefully it won't mess up like the original Saban Masked Rider.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Aug 11, 2007)

Xell said:


> I know this is probably old discussion, but what are your thoughts on Kamen Rider Dragon Knight. I'm pretty excited about a new american Kamen Rider, and hopefully it won't mess up like the original Saban Masked Rider.



I honestly am split on my opinion at this stage.

For one, Kamen Rider Ryuuki IS my favourite Rider series and that it's at least getting some form of remake treatment does excite me. That and I do have some measure of faith in the Wang Brothers.

But that's bias.

Truth is, looking at the trailer and the bare facts.... The story just looks way to corny at the moment. It looks like a traditional 'Good Vs Evil' brawl with no room for the grey! That just doesn't roll well with me.

But there's still my own bias which unfortunately has a very loud voice here, so I really don't know what to think.


----------



## Xell (Aug 11, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> I honestly am split on my opinion at this stage.
> 
> For one, Kamen Rider Ryuuki IS my favourite Rider series and that it's at least getting some form of remake treatment does excite me. That and I do have some measure of faith in the Wang Brothers.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I see what you mean. I'm hoping it will be a show targetted at adults (unlike Power Rangers, which is targetted more at kids), and it looks like the target audience is indeed more along the lines of adults judging by the trailer.

Then there's hoping that it will come over to the UK. ;_;


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 11, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> I honestly am split on my opinion at this stage.
> 
> For one, Kamen Rider Ryuuki IS my favourite Rider series and that it's at least getting some form of remake treatment does excite me. That and I do have some measure of faith in the Wang Brothers.
> 
> ...



But according to Steve Wang, he wants to give tribute to the older Kamen Rider shows created by Shotaro Ishinomori. Although it's different from Ryuuki's storyline, it has elements of the Kamen Rider concept.

I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 11, 2007)

Not this talk about the Ryuki US adaptation again..  

You want me to post that pic of Ryuki getting depressed? 

But seriously, I'm not expecting much out of it. As long as it's not a repeat of the previous attempt...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 12, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Not this talk about the Ryuki US adaptation again..
> 
> You want me to post that pic of Ryuki getting depressed?
> 
> But seriously, I'm not expecting much out of it. As long as it's not a repeat of the previous attempt...



Hehe, no no, not really.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 12, 2007)

I FINALLY got my Hibiki set back from a friend of mine who borrowed it A MONTH ago.

Time for some Oni action...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 12, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I FINALLY got my Hibiki set back from a friend of mine who borrowed it A MONTH ago.
> 
> Time for some Oni action...



What kind of henshin device and a weapon? A tuning fork and a drum?


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Aug 12, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I FINALLY got my Hibiki set back from a friend of mine who borrowed it A MONTH ago.
> 
> Time for some Oni action...



That's right.

And remember, Hibiki's training regime sucks. All it does is spray paint you in red.

No seriously, that's all it does.

Unless you have a thing for going crimson and spray paints. Then I guess that's okay.

But seriously... his training sucks.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 12, 2007)

But still, Hibiki is a cool guy.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 13, 2007)

Hibiki is also an awesome character. He's the only Oni in the series has 2 forms.

But do u think Ibuki, Todoroki, and Zanki's traning rocks???


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, not only Hibiki's cool. The guy playing him is also cool.

You know, Hibiki could have died if Light knew his real name. 

Now I'm starting to sound like Haku...


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 16, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, not only Hibiki's cool. The guy playing him is also cool.
> 
> You know, Hibiki could have died if Light knew his real name.
> 
> Now I'm starting to sound like Haku...



Oh, Shigeki Hosokawa is on Death Note right?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, that's right.

And my sister now watches Hibiki because she likes the guy playing Ibuki...  

Well, she watches Kamen Rider and Super Sentai just to spot guys. Now she's Hiro Mizushima's number one fan.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 17, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yes, that's right.
> 
> And my sister now watches Hibiki because she likes the guy playing Ibuki...
> 
> Well, she watches Kamen Rider and Super Sentai just to spot guys. Now she's Hiro Mizushima's number one fan.



Hehe, ur sis Jyoyi Shibue, huh?

Does she always rewatch Kamen Rider Kabuto because of... Tendou? Hehe, my bro likes to watch it because of Tendou...


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 17, 2007)

Why, yes, yes I have.


----------



## Xell (Aug 17, 2007)

I finally watched Kamen Rider (Kabuto to be exact), and I enjoyed the first episode massively. So I think this is the begining of a new obsession.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 17, 2007)

Ah yes, Kabuto is one KR series that I really enjoyed despite having some screw-ups. 

BTW, a sample of Action-Zero has been spreading over the net. I'm listening to it right now.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Oct 18, 2007)

What's new in Den-O???

*LINER FORM!!!!*


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 18, 2007)

I havent posted here in a few months...

kamen rider is ace


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 19, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:
			
		

> What's new in Den-O???
> 
> *LINER FORM!!!!*


Liner Form sucks. I like Climax Form more.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, after my LONG abscence, I must say that looking at Kamen Rider Den-O, it DOES seem to be interesting now. Mainly cause of Yuuto though. He just kicks ass. The rest? Not so much.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 22, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Well, after my LONG abscence, I must say that looking at Kamen Rider Den-O, it DOES seem to be interesting now. Mainly cause of Yuuto though. He just kicks ass. The rest? Not so much.


OMG Kamen Raida! 

Yeah, Yuuto's just cool. No, make that Yuuto AND Deneb for me. Deneb is such a fruity character, just like Jiiya from Kabuto.

And Zero Form is just too tragic to use. I mean, I can already sense doom for Yuuto. For all we know, with too much usage of that form, he may end up forgetting his every existence.

At least the actor playing him gets some love this time unlike his previous stint in Hibiki.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Nov 26, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> OMG Kamen Raida!
> 
> Yeah, Yuuto's just cool. No, make that Yuuto AND Deneb for me. Deneb is such a fruity character, just like Jiiya from Kabuto.
> 
> ...



YEAH!!! Kamen_Raida, ur BAAAAAACKKKKK!!!

Me, I also come back here. I'm always posting on HJ Forums and focused on Sentai and Power Rangers in general.

But this time, I like Zeronos' Zero Form. And that Kai guy, he's an asshole. Whaddya think?

And does everyone watch Kamen Rider the Next?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 26, 2007)

Nah, I haven't seen Kamen Rider The Next. I guess until TV-Nihon subs it, that would be the time I'll watch it. 

Anyone seen Episode 42. I had shivers when I saw the dual-hissatsu attack by Zero Form and Liner Form, not to forget the bad-ass King Liner action. 

I heard rumors that the next Kamen Rider installment is entitled "Kamen Rider Kiba", and it has vampires as theme.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Nov 27, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Anyone seen Episode 42. I had shivers when I saw the dual-hissatsu attack by Zero Form and Liner Form, not to forget the bad-ass King Liner action.
> 
> I heard rumors that the next Kamen Rider installment is entitled "Kamen Rider Kiba", and it has vampires as theme.



Nah, but I'll watch episode 42 if I have time. 

Vampires? Weird....

Kamen Rider Dragon Knight will be aired next year but not on March but on fall. Maybe it's because of the Writer's Guild strike....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 27, 2007)

has even posted the pic of the new Kamen Rider series.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Nov 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> OMG Kamen Raida!
> 
> Yeah, Yuuto's just cool. No, make that Yuuto AND Deneb for me. Deneb is such a fruity character, just like Jiiya from Kabuto.



Amazing that I did think both were kinda 'meh' at the beggining. They both really grew as characters to me.



> And Zero Form is just too tragic to use. I mean, I can already sense doom for Yuuto. For all we know, with too much usage of that form, he may end up forgetting his every existence.
> 
> At least the actor playing him gets some love this time unlike his previous stint in Hibiki.





True, though I suppose in a way, it's about time the actor got his fair share of love.

As for Yuuto, I agree that he'd be biting the dust sooner or later. I somehow see him sacrificing his life to protect Airi in some way. Clihced? Sure. But, things are quickly drawing to a close, and I doubt that there'd be much time to think of anything fancy.



Haku_Taker said:


> YEAH!!! Kamen_Raida, ur BAAAAAACKKKKK!!!
> 
> Me, I also come back here. I'm always posting on HJ Forums and focused on Sentai and Power Rangers in general.
> 
> ...



Kai's just a freak in my opinion, and it's about time where we got an 'Extra Form' that has some storyline significance!

As for Kamen Rider The Next, haven't seen it yet, but from Igadevils' review.... Looks like they managed to screw up one of my more favorite Old-Gen Riders.... Thank god, they didn't put Riderman in, or they'd have seriously messed his badass aura up.



dspr8_rugged said:


> I heard rumors that the next Kamen Rider installment is entitled "Kamen Rider Kiba", and it has vampires as theme.



Yah, I've heard. Personaly, I think it's going to end up as something ridiculous.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 1, 2007)

I think Kamen Rider Kiba is going to be alright. I dont like them theme, but I didnt like the theme of Den-O before I got into it. I think KR Blade so far is my favorite.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, I honestly thought that a Kamen Rider series that has Card Captor Sakura all over its concept would suck, but hey, I eventually liked it.

I admit that the vampires/mythological creatures concept for Kiba doesn't interest me as much, but I'll reserve my judgment for now.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 2, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, I honestly thought that a Kamen Rider series that has Card Captor Sakura all over its concept would suck, but hey, I eventually liked it.
> 
> I admit that the vampires/mythological creatures concept for Kiba doesn't interest me as much, but I'll reserve my judgment for now.



thats hilarious. it had all the elements of a trading card game didnt it? but they pulled it off. alot of the stories seem bland in the beginning but it always picks up. does anyone know where to find Kamen Rider Kuuga? I have everything after that series, but could only find 4 episodes of it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry, no idea here. I've been also looking for it as well. I only know that TV-Nihon has subbed only a few episodes of Kuuga, and I don't know if there are alternatives (heck, most likely, these "alternatives" are probably crappy HK subs).


----------



## wheres the beef? (Dec 4, 2007)

The question you should be asking is,who hasn't heard of Kamen raider


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 6, 2007)

dirty_saint said:


> thats hilarious. it had all the elements of a trading card game didnt it? but they pulled it off. alot of the stories seem bland in the beginning but it always picks up. does anyone know where to find Kamen Rider Kuuga? I have everything after that series, but could only find 4 episodes of it.



Ya know, Kuuga is also nice. It's "realistic"...


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 6, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Ya know, Kuuga is also nice. It's "realistic"...



i know. thats the series i want the most


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 6, 2007)

That, and Agito... since those two are the only third-gen Kamen Rider series that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 7, 2007)

i have 2 episodes of agito, and that would be nice to have to.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 7, 2007)

Can't wait for Kamen Rider Kiba. the Rider costume interests me...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 8, 2007)

As I said, Kiba doesn't interest me one bit at the moment, even after hearing about its multiple forms. Geez, why don't they do multiple Riders again? I miss that already.

I admit that I feel rather sad that Den-O is coming to a close by next month. I know that plot-wise, it fails, but the only thing I won't forget about Den-O is how it made me crack-up in almost every episode.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 8, 2007)

i hate that den-o is ending, but it just means something new is coming! i cant wait to see the den-o finale


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm actually looking forward to a happy ending for Den-O. I mean, if the writers decide to come up with a tragic one then it would suck, considering that majority of this series has always been in a positive note.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 10, 2007)

i wouldnt mind a tragic ending. something to spice things up a bit.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 10, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I'm actually looking forward to a happy ending for Den-O. I mean, if the writers decide to come up with a tragic one then it would suck, considering that majority of this series has always been in a positive note.



Yeah, Den-O should be funny, but it should have a happy ending!


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 11, 2007)

im still hoping for the tragic ending. something along the lines of the blade ending wouldnt be bad though.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 11, 2007)

So has anyone checked out Kamen Rider Spirits?


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 12, 2007)

i didnt know anything about this! and i call myself a fan. kamen rider manga, its dumb not to assume that there wasnt one.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't feel so bad, it took me six months just to find the stuff. But oh man was I happy when I did.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 12, 2007)

Wildcard said:
			
		

> So has anyone checked out Kamen Rider Spirits?


Never heard of Kamen Rider Spirits. 



			
				dirty_saint said:
			
		

> im still hoping for the tragic ending. something along the lines of the blade ending wouldnt be bad though.


If there's someone who would get a tragic end, I think Yuuto's going to get it.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 13, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> If there's someone who would get a tragic end, I think Yuuto's going to get it.



I don't know. It's hard to picture Yuuto dying at the end considering his future version is running around arranging all this stuff. 

I'd really like it if everything tied together at the end, like there was some kind of benefit to using the cards. 

Oh hey, what if Yuuto will eventually use the card with Kai's memories of him?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2007)

I remember seeing a couple episodes when I was like 6.  Mi abuela never minded if I woke up early and watched her tv which where I first got into anime.  Can't remember hat incarnation of it it was or even what the basic plot of it was but I can distinctly remember it being Kamen Rider.


----------



## Hibino (Dec 13, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvkEyW38Vz8[/YOUTUBE]
Tears came out of my eyes when I watch this clip, so much Childhood memories!!


My dad used to rent Kamen Raider to me all the time when I was a little (I used to live in Thailand). The original Kamen Raider, V2, V3, Amazon, Black, RX, Sky Rider!!!! Oh man those were the times

_Raider...PUNCH!!! Raider...KICK!! 
Kamen Rider, Kamen Rider
Rider, Rider
_


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 13, 2007)

i remember the english bandai version from when i was little but i only watch one episode i think. wish i could find it now just for shits and giggles. 

i cant fine kamen rider spirits anywhere! anyone had any luck??


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 13, 2007)

Why yes, yes I have. Do you want translated or untranslated?


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 13, 2007)

translated!! thanks alot!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 13, 2007)

Wildcard said:
			
		

> I don't know. It's hard to picture Yuuto dying at the end considering his future version is running around arranging all this stuff.
> 
> I'd really like it if everything tied together at the end, like there was some kind of benefit to using the cards.
> 
> Oh hey, what if Yuuto will eventually use the card with Kai's memories of him?


Yes, honestly. I want to know where the older Yuuto is going to end up, or at least why he keeps on appearing back and forth in time and sometimes guiding his younger self. I think that the older Yuuto wants to change something so that his younger self won't have to becoming like him. That change could have something to do with Airi.

Hence, I find it tragic that the older Yuuto would probably disappear if the change happens (time paradox), so that the younger Yuuto won't have to be like him.

Just my two cents. I'm not even sure if I made sense. :sweat


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 13, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yes, honestly. I want to know where the older Yuuto is going to end up, or at least why he keeps on appearing back and forth in time and sometimes guiding his younger self. I think that the older Yuuto wants to change something so that his younger self won't have to becoming like him. That change could have something to do with Airi.
> 
> Hence, I find it tragic that the older Yuuto would probably disappear if the change happens (time paradox), so that the younger Yuuto won't have to be like him.
> 
> Just my two cents. I'm not even sure if I made sense. :sweat



I get what you're saying but causality never really seems to apply in this series. Despite all the damage that sometimes happens in Den-O fights it's restored after the fact. 

As for KR Spirits: 

For those of you who don't know, Spirits is a manga based entirely on the first generation Riders all the way up to ZX. There are about twelve volumes out now and it's still ongoing. 

A lot of awesome stuff happens in this series and I personally consider it a great introduction for anyone to the Kamen Rider franchise. 

Here are the links for the first of the translated chapters done by snoopycool before they folded.

Volume 1
Volume 2
And the beginning of Volume 3

That's everything up to and including the Stronger chapters. Enjoy.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 14, 2007)

Wildcard said:
			
		

> I get what you're saying but causality never really seems to apply in this series. Despite all the damage that sometimes happens in Den-O fights it's restored after the fact.


Yes, pretty much. That's why I said way, way back that I expect Den-O's end to be in a positive note. I was just looking at a possibility of tragedy befalling in the series at the final stretch.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 14, 2007)

I know, I was just trying to join in on the discussion. Sorry.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2007)

sincerely i haven't


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 14, 2007)

Wildcard said:
			
		

> I know, I was just trying to join in on the discussion. Sorry.


Oh, no need to apologize. I'm pleased that this thread is gaining some ground since only a few people here in NF knows about Kamen Rider. It's usually just three people who are talking a lot here, and yours truly takes the top spot. 

Apologies if I sounded rude back there. 

By the way, thanks for dishing out the Spirits manga. I admit that I prefer seeing Kamen Rider in live action, but I'll definitely give the manga a try. Not to mention that I'm not really familiar with the older Kamen Rider series, since I actually started on the third gen ones.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 14, 2007)

i appreciate the manga also. ive read volume one of the manga already and its pretty awesome. but ive been reading up on KR Kiba and i cant wait for it to come out.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 15, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Oh, no need to apologize. I'm pleased that this thread is gaining some ground since only a few people here in NF knows about Kamen Rider. It's usually just three people who are talking a lot here, and yours truly takes the top spot.
> 
> Apologies if I sounded rude back there.
> 
> By the way, thanks for dishing out the Spirits manga. I admit that I prefer seeing Kamen Rider in live action, but I'll definitely give the manga a try. Not to mention that I'm not really familiar with the older Kamen Rider series, since I actually started on the third gen ones.



You didn't I just felt like I was stepping on your words there. But I wasn't so it's all good.

Glad to see everyone is enjoying Spirits. Personally if I can alleviate someone from going through the virtual hell (A term I use quite specifically)I did trying to find it more the better. Once you guys get to the chapter about Stronger I fully expect a long discussion involving a certain character that shows up. 

I think the motto for Spirits was "Let's do all the things in the show we couldn't but really wanted to."  I think that really applies to the Riderman, X and Stronger chapters. 

And what they do with ZX just makes my jaw drop.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 15, 2007)

I plan on finishing the manga today and im sure there will be some discussion. already in the first chapter someone dies horribly. thats not a normal kamen rider story line lol. But it seems like if censorship wasnt so tight then it would be awesome to see live.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't think First generation Kamen Rider has had a problem with censorship so much as budget and technology constraints. The first episode of V3 showed his family impaled in their living room, however if you watch the episode they're all tucking the weapon under their armpits. 

Co-incidentally V3's first episode is the only episode of the first generation I've seen. I've only heard stories about how bloody Amazon was.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 17, 2007)

dude off topic: AWESOME GARO AVI!

on topic: i would like to get my hands on some of the older stuff. i just finished the stronger part of the manga. that dude is bad ass i swear. he took a beating but came out on top in the end. i like how they actually showed how his appearance while not transformed made a difference while he was. unless his suit was just messed up and he was knocked out of the transformation.


----------



## taku (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a big KR fan, but this year has been a down year for me. Den-O is a total embarrassment IMO. Really looking forward to seeing The Next and Kiba next year.

Definitely check out the original Kamen Rider if you can dirty saint. V3 is excellent as well, and was released a few years back on DVD in Hawaii with English subtitles.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the complement Saint. I wanted something reasonably badass as my avatar but not all that well known. If I find a nice banner animation I'll put it in my sig. 

First off I give you the hard to find chapters 13-14 aka the Skyrider chapters.

Snoopycool's last chapter-13
Chapter 14 by the new guy TNCR

Second, did anyone else notice the leader of the group of evil riders? Murasame Ryo, whose badly damaged head was the only thing salvaged from that battle? 

Well it turns out that part of the point of Spirits was to retell the origin story of Kamen Rider ZX. So we now have an explanation as to why over 90% of his body is cybernetic. 

As for Den-O. Personally I think it's a really solid series. The storyline doesn't have the weight of some of the previous series I admit. On the other hand, the cast is just such an enjoyable medley of diverse characters I can't help but enjoy them. 

While not the greatest Kamen Rider series there's ever been, it's certainly a good Rider series.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 18, 2007)

Wildcard said:
			
		

> As for Den-O. Personally I think it's a really solid series. The storyline doesn't have the weight of some of the previous series I admit. On the other hand, the cast is just such an enjoyable medley of diverse characters I can't help but enjoy them.
> 
> While not the greatest Kamen Rider series there's ever been, it's certainly a good Rider series.


True. While plot is Den-O's weakness, the characters make up for it. As I said before, the fact that each episode of Den-O makes me  is enough for me to tell that Den-O is indeed an enjoyable series. I actually enjoyed Den-O more than Kabuto.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 18, 2007)

Wildcard said:


> Thanks for the complement Saint. I wanted something reasonably badass as my avatar but not all that well known. If I find a nice banner animation I'll put it in my sig.
> 
> First off I give you the hard to find chapters 13-14 aka the Skyrider chapters.
> 
> ...



thanks for the latest chapters. been feening for it.

didnt care for den-o that much. i mean the last couple of series i watched religiously and for some reason den-o hasnt been doing it for me. i mean i still have all the episodes up to the latest release but im in no hurry to watch it, i think ive gotten up to like episode 25 before i trailed off. im looking forward to kiba though. something about vampires just seems awesome.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 18, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> True. While plot is Den-O's weakness, the characters make up for it. As I said before, the fact that each episode of Den-O makes me  is enough for me to tell that Den-O is indeed an enjoyable series. I actually enjoyed Den-O more than Kabuto.



Ya know, Den-O is REALLY enjoyable. i have my fave character there and that is RYUUTAROS! *dances* And Momotaros is funny.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 19, 2007)

I actually enjoyed Deneb and Yuuto more than Ryoutarou and his Imagin party. At least Yuuichi Nakamura gets some love this time unlike his previous stint as Kyousuke Kiriya. That was what I said before. 

Kudos to Takeru Satou for doing a great acting job, playing as the possessed versions of Ryoutarou. He is able to portray and make his possessed versions look and feel different from each other. Although him playing as Ryoutarou is quite "lame" though (sorry for that word. ).

And heck, I think this is the first of the third-gen Kamen Rider series that I've watched that never had snotty brats. The young girl playing as Hana is so cute. Oh, how I wish the adult Hana would at least make an appearance at the final episode.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 20, 2007)

Wildcard: GARO rocks. 

And I can't wait for the next Kamen Rider show. Maybe that will be dark-themed and has the same quality as GARO.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 20, 2007)

garo did rock. that guy kicked ass. 

if kamen rider had its tone then it would be awesome. they should do a garo vs. kamen rider.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 21, 2007)

Ironically enough, one of GARO's directors was a Kamen Rider director. 

A Kamen Rider Garo crossover would rock I think. Who would be the Rider to cross over though? I personally think Hibiki just for the series similarities.

Also, it's time for the Super 1 chapters. 
here
here
here

As a side note this is the last complete arc of Kamen Rider Spirits that was translated. The guy who is currently translating the manga hasn't finished the arc he's on now. Do you guys still want me to put up those chapters even though he's not finished?


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 21, 2007)

Wildcard said:


> Ironically enough, one of GARO's directors was a Kamen Rider director.
> 
> A Kamen Rider Garo crossover would rock I think. Who would be the Rider to cross over though? I personally think Hibiki just for the series similarities.
> 
> ...



dude thanks! i wouldnt mind having the raws of the spirits manga


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2007)

I actually haven't seen GARO yet. But I've been seeing stuff about it.

Well, since Kiba has a horror-theme or something, it would be a surprise if the _kaijin_ are called Horrors. That, I know, is what the enemies of GARO are called.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 23, 2007)

Wildcard said:


> Ironically enough, one of GARO's directors was a Kamen Rider director.



Yeah, he was *Keita Amemiya*. And one of the directors of GARO is one of the former action directors of Power Rangers shows from MMPR to Ninja Storm: *Makoto Yokohama*. He is also the director of Kamen Rider the First and the live-action Cutey Honey show.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 23, 2007)

kamen rider kabuto is the best
he is sooooo smart


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2007)

Smart? I'd rather call Tendou an arrogant bastard. 

But then again, that's one of his strong points.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Smart? I'd rather call Tendou an arrogant bastard.
> 
> But then again, that's one of his strong points.



i agree. tendou pissed me off. with all the pointing at the being the chosen one and all that junk.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2007)

And what makes it funnier is that the one that came after Tendou was the total opposite - Ryoutarou, that is. 

Kagami is the real hero of Kabuto.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

i liked kagami. if i ever saw tendou in real life id punch him in the face and break that fu*king finger of his.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2007)

That's what makes Hiro Mizushima great. He made it easy for some people to hate Tendou easily. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't hate Tendou in general. He is totally different for a Kamen Rider protagonist - very full of himself, and it works.

Heck, he puts the word "arrogance" and Takumi Inui to shame.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 23, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> And what makes it funnier is that the one that came after Tendou was the total opposite - Ryoutarou, that is.
> 
> Kagami is the real hero of Kabuto.



I agree. Even I like Tendou, he's an arrogant bastard. He has interesting quotes but he's still a bastard.

Kagami even fights like a real hero, just like Kamen Rider Blade's Kenzaki.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 24, 2007)

Before I start, the first of the ZX chapters. 

look what happened to you.
look what happened to you.

This is everything that was translated up to today. TNCR is still working on the chapters at his own pace (something he's welcome to do in my opinion). 

I think a lot of the conflict over Tendou is the fact that for a good part of the series (only at episode 22 so take my thoughts as you will) we don't understand why he is the way he is.

Don't get me wrong the idea of a fully self centered and arrogant Rider is a neat idea, but it also flies in the face of the core of the Kamen Rider idea, that of a man fighting for humanity against the forces of evil. 

Tendou's motivation to fight the worms just seems shallow. He seems like he doesn't really care what happens when the worms attack, he just wants the power that comes from being a Rider. Kagami, who is typically mocked or upstaged by Tendou (until he gets Gatack of course) is devoted to the idea of helping humanity. Only his means are flawed (IE working with ZECT) still he's essentially designed as the ignorant character because he has these ideals. 

The other problem with Tendou comes from the sheer fact that the average audience just can't relate to him. Because we aren't told why he seems so callous to others and still fights for humanity its confusing.  

Tsurugi was another arrogant character and yet we learned about the deeper issues in his life relatively soon after his introduction. It made him likable and interesting because we understood the drama behind his life and what motivated him to be arrogant. 

The other problem is that everything for him is so easy. Again, another thing that's hard to get behind. For me, one of my favorite moments was when he fought Yaguruma (As the Bee) because we had someone who could actually beat Tendou at what he was good at and actually was a challenge. 

For Tendou all we know for his motivation is that some old lady told him to be the best. It's not enough for over 20 episodes. You need more. We know he has compassion, we've seen the moments but we don't get the explanation for these conflicting moments. 

That's why I think people liked Ryotaro so much in Den-O. He's an incredibly human character. Everyone has had a day where they have stretches of bad luck. Everyone knows what it's like to be picked on by someone stronger. But despite all of these flaws he still tries. He may not have everything thought out but he can at least tell right from wrong and still press forward. It's hard not to like someone who tries so hard and is so good natured despite all of the problems in their life. 

Of course we all know the one thing Ryo has over Tendou. 

Tendou's female lead: Hiyori. Annoying emo girl who is technically his sister.

Ryo's female lead: Hana. Super powered sexy woman who will most likely one day take that boy and engage in the most amazing bout of non stop mind blowing intercourse the likes of which we can only dream of. 

Of course this is all just my opinion and I could easily be wrong. You're welcome to whatever you think.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 24, 2007)

dude thanks for the manga. 

i really dont like tendou, but i thought the kabuto series was good. i got over his arrogance.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 24, 2007)

Wildcard said:
			
		

> That's why I think people liked Ryotaro so much in Den-O. He's an incredibly human character. Everyone has had a day where they have stretches of bad luck. Everyone knows what it's like to be picked on by someone stronger. But despite all of these flaws he still tries. He may not have everything thought out but he can at least tell right from wrong and still press forward. It's hard not to like someone who tries so hard and is so good natured despite all of the problems in their life.


Exactly. Actually, I said this when Den-O started - Ryoutarou is a breath of fresh air for a Kamen Rider protagonist. The unlucky goddess may smile upon him, but he sure has a lot of heart. From the moment he donned the belt, he immediately had a sense of responsibility of helping others by being Den-O. He knows he'll get hurt, but he wanted to do something at least for a change. That's Ryoutarou for you. 

When Yuuto appeared (and saw that it was Yuichi Nakamura who played Kiriya from Hibiki), I thought that he would raise hell for Ryoutarou by being the traditional "annoying Rider", but I'm glad that he became Ryoutarou's good ally, heck, it can be considered some sort of friendship.



> Of course we all know the one thing Ryo has over Tendou.
> 
> Ryo's female lead: Hana. Super powered sexy woman who will most likely one day take that boy and engage in the most amazing bout of non stop mind blowing intercourse the likes of which we can only dream of.


I so damn agree with this. 

Too bad the actress playing her won't probably be coming back. At least the young girl who replaced her isn't that bad either. She's just as cute as her adult counterpart. But of course, we'd rather have the hotter _onee-san_.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 24, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Exactly. Actually, I said this when Den-O started - Ryoutarou is a breath of fresh air for a Kamen Rider protagonist. The unlucky goddess may smile upon him, but he sure has a lot of heart. From the moment he donned the belt, he immediately had a sense of responsibility of helping others by being Den-O. He knows he'll get hurt, but he wanted to do something at least for a change. That's Ryoutarou for you.
> 
> When Yuuto appeared (and saw that it was Yuichi Nakamura who played Kiriya from Hibiki), I thought that he would raise hell for Ryoutarou by being the traditional "annoying Rider", but I'm glad that he became Ryoutarou's good ally, heck, it can be considered some sort of friendship.
> 
> ...



Ya know, Ryoutarou is no ordinary Kamen Rider protagonist. He's a wuss but he an enjoyable character. He can even beat Kamen Rider Black's Kotaro Minami/Robert Akizuki in one thing: Ryoutarou is not emo.

Oh my, I miss Yuriko Shiratori...

And Kamen Rider Den-O, IMO, *has the best dubbing cast in Kamen Rider history!* I love Toshihiko Seki's role as Momotaros, and Koji Yusa's as Urataros and Hochu Otsuka's as Deneb!

And Kenichi Suzumura kicks ass! Some may not like him as Shinn Asuka, *but many loved him as RYUUTAROS!!!*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone heard the full version of Climax Jump DenLiner Form? I still like the original though.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 26, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Has anyone heard the full version of Climax Jump DenLiner Form? I still like the original though.



According to the scans I've looked, it seems that they will include Sieg in the Climax and Liner Forms. And Zero Form will have Vega Form; looks like Deneb can kick ass using Yuuto's new form.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 26, 2007)

Time for spoilers for the next Kamen Rider.

Kamen Rider Kiva.

Vampires, werewolves, gillmans, demon organization. 









there's loads more

too lazy


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe Kamen Rider Kiba will be not as brutal as GARO...


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 26, 2007)

Is it Kiba or Kiva? A couple of different spell it differently. Both sound cool. I cant wait for it to come out. Suppose to air immediately following the finale of Den-O


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 26, 2007)

@dirty_saint: The katakana is "Kiba", but it seems that the official is spelled with a V, thus, Kiva.

@Shiraishi: Moar. 

@Haku_Taker: Show us some proof and we'll be the judge of that.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 26, 2007)

HOLY SWEET HELL THE KIVA SITE IS UP!





Kiva is going to kick the shit out Den-O.

Our main rider for Kiva is Koji Seto.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 27, 2007)

Kiva's Rider gear sure looks interesting. But nothing beats the Rider gear in 555. 

Anyway, I can't wait for that. Although it's more important that TV-Nihon completes the subbing for Den-O before they take on Kiva.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like we might have another nice guy for a lead rider. However a lot of his design seems to scream badass. Especially his motorcycle. 

Oh how I've waited for a Kamen Rider on an easy rider chopper. My only concern is how that bat buckle of his will turn out.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 28, 2007)

*OH SHIT! KAMEN RIDER KIVA SNYOPSIS OMG RULES.*

First off, if you didn't know, in Kamen Rider Kiva there will be a unwilling partner helping Kiva defeat the Fangire in Kamen Rider Blow/Hunter. Kamen Rider Blow/Hunter is the head of an organization who heads to defeat the Fangire and is out to defeat them; Kiva comes in probably and makes it difficult. If you've seen Kamen Rider Agito, it seem we'll probably get Agito/G3 vibes.

Next off, there seems that the third Rider of the series is rumored to be known as Kamen Rider Deathscythe.

Now, for the more important stuff, the storyline of Kiva. It basically shows that they might taken a year off serious plot and are PLUGGING this new series with shitload of story.



> Wake up! Release the chains of destiny.
> 
> Intro:
> 
> ...



Seems fucking epic. Two stories going on at once at different times, mystery,  and a horror theme. This story seems to resemble Garo where the main character of the story is taking over for his father's title as the Golden Knight. This seems like Wataru will be taking over for his father's defeat and trying to revenge him. I can't fucking wait.

Also said that this is the third Kiva, so we'll probably see the Grandfather's side as well.

God, the end of January can't come fast enough!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 28, 2007)

Ooh. Kiva's premise sure sounds very intriguing. I just wish the writers can pull-off this one until it ends, and hopefully that nothing bad will happen, like a staff re-shuffle in Hibiki.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 28, 2007)

The story seems awesome.

I can't wait for dual stories at the same time; I also like how it's taking parts of Den-O and shifting it into a more serious nature.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 28, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> .Seems fucking epic. Two stories going on at once at different times, mystery,  and a horror theme. This story seems to resemble Garo where the main character of the story is taking over for his father's title as the Golden Knight. This seems like Wataru will be taking over for his father's defeat and trying to revenge him. I can't fucking wait.
> 
> Also said that this is the third Kiva, so we'll probably see the Grandfather's side as well.
> 
> God, the end of January can't come fast enough!



Wow, what an epic storylines! 2 plots in one show? Haha, that was cool.

And yeah, it reminds me of GARO where Kouga Saejima succeeded his father Taira and wants revenge for the death of his father (but Taira Saejima is still alive, right?)

It will not be brutal as GARO, but because of the storyline, it will rock as GARO.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 28, 2007)

More Kiva news.



> Premieres- 1/27/08
> 
> The 9th Rider Show of the Hesei Era. Kamen Rider Kiva, who conceals himself within society, confronts mankind's enemy, the FanGire. The story alternates between the past and present, concentrating on the destiny between a father and his son.
> 
> ...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I've been teased enough by stuff about Kiva. 

I really can't wait! X3


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 29, 2007)

KR Kiva is going to be awesome.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks interesting. Let's see how it comes out. Hope the two plots are handled well with the back and forth, though from the look of it, it'll probably spend most of the time in the present.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 29, 2007)

*HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT KIVA PROMO! FUCK YES!!!!!*

HOLY FUCKING GOD.

FIRST KIVA PROMO IS EPIC SHIT.

It's been so long since I saw a Stupid Sakura I didn't realise their was a new one Dx

I uploaded it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't just post the link, post the vid itself! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twwJj1A585c[/YOUTUBE]

OMG. That got me shitting in my pants. X3


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 30, 2007)

The writer of Kiva did Faiz, Agito, and second part of Hibiki.

So you can expect:

1. Angst
2. Mature settings
3. Good stuff


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 30, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> The writer of Kiva did Faiz, Agito, and second part of Hibiki.
> 
> So you can expect:
> 
> ...



Hey, that's Toshiki Inoue, right? He is also the writer of Kamen Rider Ryuki, Devil May Cry anime, Kamen Rider the First, Ninja Scroll and Detective Conan (Cased Closed).


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 30, 2007)

Yep, Toshiki Inoue.

Screenshots of promo.



Next week, Saturday, we should get a new one.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 30, 2007)

Shiraishi said:
			
		

> The writer of Kiva did Faiz, Agito, and second part of Hibiki.


If anything, I didn't like the second part of Hibiki. 

But seeing how great Faiz and Agito turned out, maybe this would work.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 30, 2007)

that video was bad ass. it would have been cooler if we got to see the transformation but oh well.

i liked faiz alot. that was one of my favorite. didnt like paradise lost that much but still watched it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 30, 2007)

Heck, we never heard the protagonist say the H-word for starters in that trailer.


----------



## taku (Dec 30, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> The writer of Kiva did Faiz, Agito, and second part of Hibiki.
> 
> So you can expect:
> 
> ...



Oh thank God.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 30, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMEHUnfm90o[/YOUTUBE]



Well, do u know *Kazuki Kato*, the actor who played as Keigo Atobe in the Prince of Tennis musicals? He is also the actor who played as *Kazuki Kato/Kamen Rider V3* in _*Kamen Rider the Next*_.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 30, 2007)

Koji Seto (Kamen Rider Kiva) was Eiji in the musicals of PoT.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 30, 2007)

Haha, maybe Keigo and Eiji can be best friends because they were Kamen Riders, hehe. 

*Eiji as Kiva
Keigo as V3*

How's that???

Oh, we can include Oishi as *GEKIRED*!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 30, 2007)

Here goes Haku again.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 31, 2007)

i think the guy whos going to play kiva is perfect. not to tough looking, and normal.

off topic: speaking of gekired. does anyone know where i could find the movie starring all the red rangers?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 31, 2007)

dirty_saint said:


> i think the guy who's going to play kiva is perfect. not to tough looking, and normal.
> 
> off topic: speaking of gekired. does anyone know where i could find the movie starring all the red rangers?



dsp8: oh, come on. sorry for being like that, but that's my KR-fanboyism with some humor, hehe Well, I'm that kind of guy.

dirty_saint: that's *Gaoranger VS Super Sentai.*

Oh, the anime version of Kamen Rider Ryuki is none other than... My-HiME.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 31, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:
			
		

> dsp8: oh, come on. sorry for being like that, but that's my KR-fanboyism with some humor, hehe Well, I'm that kind of guy.


But of course, that's exactly what I meant when I said you were at it again. 

Well, let's see if Kurenai will be like Shinji/Kenzaki (protectors of humanity type), Takumi (the reluctant type) Tendou (the arrogant type), Hibiki (the cool and hardworking type) or even Ryoutarou (the weak-ass yet spirited type, although obviously, it's not this one). 

Of course, it would be nice if Kurenai makes a character of his own.

I'm not that familiar with the protagonists of Kuuga and Agito so I never included them.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Dec 31, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> But of course, that's exactly what I meant when I said you were at it again.
> 
> Well, let's see if Kurenai will be like Shinji/Kenzaki (protectors of humanity type), Takumi (the reluctant type) Tendou (the arrogant type), Hibiki (the cool and hardworking type) or even Ryoutarou (the weak-ass yet spirited type, although obviously, it's not this one).
> 
> ...



You never include Kotaro Minami/Robert Akizuki, Takeshi Hongo, Shiro Kazami, do you?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know anything about the old school Riders. :sweat

EDIT: Here's the subbed version of the trailer.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDY74coyDqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 1, 2008)

Wataru is supposed to be a dude who stays in all day and plays violin. He's enclosed himself. A loner.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 1, 2008)

Pretty much like Takumi.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 1, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Pretty much like Takumi.



But he's not a lonely badass like Ren/Kamen Rider Knight.

But anyway, his henshin belt is a bat, huh? Interesting....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 1, 2008)

Ooh. I forgot Ren. 

Is Kivat like the Zecters? I'm presuming that it will fly toward Kurenai whenever he needs to _henshin_, just like how the Zecters fly (or in Sasword's case, crawl) towards their users.


----------



## Wildcard (Jan 3, 2008)

It seems like it, though I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets the impression that he'll be a talker. So what do you think Kivat's personality will be? 

I'm praying for a second Zaruba. Seriously.

edit: As a sidenote has anyone else had a hard time getting into TVnihon? I've had to grab my Den-O from Henshin Justice.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 3, 2008)

Right now, I'm just hoping that Kivat will have a voice and talk in this series... something like those Zecters did in Kabuto's Hyper Battle Video. 

I haven't been into TV-Nihon lately.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jan 4, 2008)

Running on time, so I'll just make my usual snarky comments.

Talking Henshin Devices.....

2009 can't come soon enough.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 4, 2008)

You don't like talking henshin devices, Kamen_Raida? As far as the third-gen ones, if Kivat does talk, it will be a first.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jan 4, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> You don't like talking henshin devices, Kamen_Raida? As far as the third-gen ones, if Kivat does talk, it will be a first.



I hate any piece of equipment that yaps endlessly like there's no tomorrow. Then again, when you have fuggin train mecha and dragon castles become part of the Kamen Rider canon, you know things are very, very screwed up.

Geez, about the only good form of more or less mainstream media that I can think of at the top of my head this year is probably Gekiranger and what I hear's been happening over in DC Comics (Sinestro Corps is <3).


----------



## Stalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I like kamen rider, but I'm more into super sentai right, so far I've seen 35 episodes KRB,20 episodes of faiz,and episodes of Kamen rider v3.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 5, 2008)

Kamen_Raida said:
			
		

> I hate any piece of equipment that yaps endlessly like there's no tomorrow. Then again, when you have fuggin train mecha and dragon castles become part of the Kamen Rider canon, you know things are very, very screwed up.


Heck, Den-O's train don't have anything to do with the plot. 

I just wonder what Kiva's Castle Dran is all about aside from it being the "base of operations".


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 5, 2008)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Geez, about the only good form of more or less mainstream media that I can think of at the top of my head this year is probably Gekiranger and what I hear's been happening over in DC Comics (Sinestro Corps is <3).


Gekiranger is surprinsingly good. That said, if KR Kiva is as good as it looks from the trailer, I can excuse a talking henshin belt.

BTW, I never got around to watching Den-Oh. Is it any good?


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2008)

Perfect Moron said:


> Gekiranger is surprinsingly good. That said, if KR Kiva is as good as it looks from the trailer, I can excuse a talking henshin belt.
> 
> BTW, I never got around to watching Den-Oh. Is it any good?



gekiranger is the only three sentai of the 2000's liked by old school sentai fans.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 6, 2008)

I've heard good stuff about Gekiranger. Some say that it's the next best thing after Dekaranger. Although I haven't even finished a sentai series for quite a long time. 



			
				Perfect Moron said:
			
		

> BTW, I never got around to watching Den-Oh. Is it any good?


As much as the OP says "_Ii jan? Ii jan? Sugee jan?_" at the end, it's not really that good. Unless you are fond of comedy in Kamen Rider, then this is something for you. You'll find yourself laughing at almost every episode. 

Den-O has great production values. Everything about it looks and sounds awesome, maybe except for the time travelling concept and the plot. Although if you ask me, I enjoy watching this for the laughs and well, kick-ass Rider action. This is one Kamen Rider series that I did not take seriously, since this series wasn't that serious to begin with. 

EDIT: Shin-chan sure is into Kamen Rider these days.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 7, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I've heard good stuff about Gekiranger. Some say that it's the next best thing after Dekaranger. Although I haven't even finished a sentai series for quite a long time.
> 
> 
> As much as the OP says "_Ii jan? Ii jan? Sugee jan?_" at the end, it's not really that good. Unless you are fond of comedy in Kamen Rider, then this is something for you. You'll find yourself laughing at almost every episode.
> ...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 7, 2008)

Was there drama in Den-O to begin with? Heck, even if there was, it feels so forced.


----------



## StrawberryBankai (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah heard of it


----------



## StrawberryBankai (Jan 7, 2008)

ive also herd of the super sentai series


----------



## Stalin (Jan 7, 2008)

StrawberryBankai said:


> ive also herd of the super sentai series



Its what power rangers is based upon.


----------



## Wildcard (Jan 11, 2008)

I think the best moment of that youtube vid was when shin-chan told Kiva to start dancing and he gave Ryo a look that said "Do I have to?"


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually, this part made me go .


I doubt this is going to be Kiva's signature pose. 

EDIT: I just finished watching Den-O Episodes 43-46. Seriously, I already feel so lost with this time talk involving Airi. The only thing that mattered to me is older Sakurai transforming to Altair Form.

And I don't mind if Kintaros will end in 47. As long as it's not Deneb then I'll be okay with it. 

EDIT 2: Here's some interesting vid. I don't understand much of it, but I find it amusing to see the VAs doing their stuff, as well as seeing Ryoutarou and Yuuto get their asses kicked by Momo. Best part is when the VAs for Kintaros and Ryuutaros switched places.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 13, 2008)

Hehe, I love the VAs in Den-O, especially Toshihiko Seki and Kenichi Suzumura.

I want to watch Kamen Rider the Next...


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 13, 2008)

Segata Sanshiro!  Segata Sanshiro!!!!


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 15, 2008)

Kiva cast picture:



The OP will be called 'Break the Chains' and be done by Tourbillon.

Here's some of their work.


----------



## Wildcard (Jan 16, 2008)

Haku_Taker said:


> Hehe, I love the VAs in Den-O, especially Toshihiko Seki and Kenichi Suzumura.
> 
> I want to watch Kamen Rider the Next...



Not to hijack things but while I can't give you the Next I can supply Chapter 20 and Chapter 21 of Kamen Rider Spirits.


Now back to the subject of Kiva. Man... that's a whole lot of pretty in that cast. 

Here's one for you guys. We've discussed our favorite Riders a lot in terms of personality and stuff, but what's your favorite rider gimmick? Aka, how they transform, use their power, finishing moves, Stuff like that. 

Personally? I really do like Kabuto's zecters. It was a fairly simple idea that looked cool. That and the Faiz Gear.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 16, 2008)

Full cast of everyone from the VA's to band who does the OP:



And the inner cast (the actual main actors):



And this:

Ep 1:
Title- N/A
Airs- 1/27/07
Summary- Kurenai Wataru, a young man who was born from a female vampire and a human man, suceeds his father currently as the violin player in an atelier. This man, transforms into Kamen Rider Kiva. As Kiva, he confronts the FanGire, a clan of vampires who feed of human life energy to survive. In truth, his father, Kurenai Otoya, also fought against the FanGire, 22 years ago. The story of the fight of 2 generations, from father to son, starts now.

Notes:

-The Black Shadow that tears up the dark night. After 8 years of the new gen tradition, starting with Kuuga in 2000, the 9th work has finally come upon us, featuring a rider of a vampire motif as the hero. The man, Kurenai Wataru, plays a violin in an atelier, in succession of his father, Kurenai Otoya. This man, with his detached, but happy, personality, transforms to Kiva. Though he fights against the Vampire Clan, FanGire, a race who feed on the life energy of humans, he knows not how he is able to transform, or why he even fights. In truth, it is a fate he has inherited by his father, who had fought the FanGire 22 years ago. In this way the show is split, between the father's struggle of 22 years ago, and Kiva's struggle of the present. The bonds of parent and child bridge the gap between the two stories.

-What is KIVA?
Kurenai Wataru transforms into Kamen Rider Kiva by use of his companion, Kivat Battosansei, installing him into his henshin belt. When the chain on his right leg is broken, the strongest rider kick in history is unleashed upon an enemy. In addition, Kiva is aided by three other Support Monsters who have been imprisoned inside of CastleDran- A werewolf, a gillman and a frankenstein's monster. Each monster allows for a different form change, allowing Kiva to adjust his abilities to specific situations.

-Garuru Form (Werewolf)
Garuru, a werewolf, transforms into the GaruruSabre, a sword. When Kiva gains the sword, he can gain this form. Garuru Form is fast, good with weaponry, and increases Kiva's shrewdness and cunning in battle. The Support Monster, Garuru, is a violent and hot-blooded character, often acting on impulses before thinking them through. He is voiced by Kenji Matsuda, who previously played Kamen Rider Zanki in Hibiki.

-Basher Form (Gillman)
Basher, a gillman, transform into the BasherMagnum, a gun. When Kiva gains the gun, he can gain this form. Basher Form gives Kiva the cool attitude of Basher, and to match with his weapon, is a form suited for aim and precision. Good at long range combat, he is able to determine an enemy's weak points from far away, and then capitalize on them. Acts as Kiva's guide around CastleDran. Voiced by 13 year old Ogoe Yuuki, who guest starred in episodes 5 and 6 of Den-O.

-Dogga Form (Frankenstein's Monster)
Dogga, a Frankenstein's Monster, transforms into the DoggaHammer, a gauntlet. When Kiva gains the gauntlet, he can gain this form. The form, focusing on unbelievable strength, has a finisher which is virtually unbeatable. Is unmatched is pure battle. Voiced by Sportsman No.1's, Eiji Takigawa.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 16, 2008)

^ What's exactly a gillman?



Shiraishi said:


> Kiva cast picture:



Is that a guy in a schoolgirl uniform?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 16, 2008)

Wildcard said:
			
		

> Here's one for you guys. We've discussed our favorite Riders a lot in terms of personality and stuff, but what's your favorite rider gimmick? Aka, how they transform, use their power, finishing moves, Stuff like that.


The Rider system in Faiz. I mean the concept of becoming a Kamen Rider just by dialing a cellphone is awesome.

And with regards to that info on Kiva, it would seem that the writers have not yet gotten over Den-O. I mean with the Castle Dran monsters fusing in Kiva and having their own personalities... that just takes the cake. What's next? Castle Dran is actually a big-ass mecha that can take down gigantic Fangires? 

Anyway, here's some Den-O related stuff. This is what the DenLiner Imagins do after Den-O ends - become a J-pop group, make songs and sell albums. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMFFX224jV0[/YOUTUBE]

And I'm sure Haku is going to love these.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

Kamen rider was very interesting


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 16, 2008)

Perfect Moron said:


> ^ What's exactly a gillman?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a guy in a schoolgirl uniform?



A sea monster.

If you have watched Agito, it'd look like Kamen Rider Gills.

And the guy is in a school outfit. He's 13 and is doing the Gillman VA.

And Kiva press conference.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 17, 2008)

Kiva's moves are very Kabuto-ish.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyways, right now, Kiva will start with 2 Riders. One will be, of course, Kamen Rider Kiva, and the other will be Kamen Rider Hunter. Hunter will be like G3 from Agito, but hopefully a little bit stronger. There's also rumours that the guy with the guitar in the cast pictures will be Kamen Rider Deathsytche, the third Rider.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmm. Kiva's becoming more and more of an Agito with Hunter bearing some resemblance To G3.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoilers. Den-O Finale spoilers on EVERYTHING


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Sunday, January 20, 2008
> "It's the End, but the moment has been prepared for..."
> 
> Well, here we go. You know the drill.
> ...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 20, 2008)

OMG. Den-O's ending has made me .


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 20, 2008)

HELL YES.

Next week starts Kiva.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 20, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> And I'm sure Haku is going to love these.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad you liked it, Haku.

I hope that TV-Nihon subs the last two episodes of Den-O before Kiva airs.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 21, 2008)

They already did 48.

And here's Den-O PV Climax


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah... thanks for the heads-up. At least TV-Nihon is just down to one for Den-O. I just wish they won't prolong the subbing for the final episode, just like what they did with Kabuto last year. It took three Den-O episodes before Kabuto's finale was subbed.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 26, 2008)

Actually, TV-Nihon has already released the final episode. 

Just in time before Kiva begins!

EDIT: I've seen the Den-O finale. IMO, it's better than Kabuto's. Maybe because I never went teary-eyed in that finale, unlike in Den-O, especially that scene where Yuuto was hugging Deneb in tears. Not to mention when Climax Jump started playing at the end. 

Awesome. I'm quite amused that the writers managed to pull-off a decent plot towards the end. And of course, I'm pretty much looking forward for Kiva tomorrow. 

And I share this sentiment of this comment I found in Crunchy Roll (where I watched the finale):


			
				Some dude in Crunchy Roll said:
			
		

> No more Deneb... no more breakdancing... no more of DenLiner's dysfunctional denizens... no more crazy Owner... no more Hana (but then again, she was never there for half of the entire series)... and no more Den-O after this. BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW T_T


I feel for you, man.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 26, 2008)

Kiva comes out in about four hours.

I'll post the OP when it comes out.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, please.


----------



## SGLP (Jan 27, 2008)

Den-O is finally gone...but Yuuto will not be forgotten.

I can't wait for the Kiva Episode 1 Raw. The Opening and "Darkness Moon Break" look amazing. Igadevil's review was promising as well.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to see Kiva!

Well anyway, I've seen the final battle in Den-O; it's SOOOOOOO EPIC!!! i love the way where Momotaros uses his powerful hissatsu attack along w/ the other Imagins. And I can't believe it was an awesome ending! 

Well, final thoughts about the series: *Kamen Rider Den-O is the most funniest yet one of the best Kamen Rider shows ever.* And it has the most enjoyable characters since Kamen Rider Hibiki. Then we got a protagonist who is a lame-ass but a determined guy like Ryoutarou. 

Den-O will be gone, but will never be forgotten. From start to finish, it's always (and I'm always) at the climax!!! And it will live on.

@Shiraishi: Just as I thought. *Kamen Rider Kiva will be as kickass as GARO!*


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 27, 2008)

Kiva's first episode was really awesome.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe with the exception of Blade's Kenzaki, every third-gen KR protagonist has his own share of "weirdness". Heck, I was really  upon finding out that Wataru has germ-phobia. At least that explains why he is always a loner. 

Anyway, I haven't seen the pilot episode of Kiva yet (hence I just read Igadevil's review). I'll give my complete thoughts once I see it.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 27, 2008)

Wataru is actually really funny. 

The transitions through time are really good, and I don't hate anyone so far. I hated Owner in Den-O, but I like everyone so far. We have three female main characters. Two of them are fighters and one keeps Wataru in check.

Wataru is really a good character. He was bad ass in his fight.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 28, 2008)

I still haven't seen the raw. Maybe I'll wait for TV-Nihon's subs.

But I've seen the OP and the Rider Kick sequence. The OP sequence looks awesome, but the song hasn't got me yet. As for the Rider Kick... wow, I couldn't remember the last time when a Rider Kick sequence was that long... and that flashy. 

I checked out Kiva's cast and I was surprised to see familiar faces (like Zanki from Hibiki) and names (Koji Yusa as the Belt voice and Sugita Tomokazu as Kivat). Not to mention that Wataru really looks like (coincidentally) Kiba from Faiz. Just make his hair longer.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 28, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I still haven't seen the raw. Maybe I'll wait for TV-Nihon's subs.
> 
> But I've seen the OP and the Rider Kick sequence. The OP sequence looks awesome, but the song hasn't got me yet. As for the Rider Kick... wow, I couldn't remember the last time when a Rider Kick sequence was that long... and that flashy.
> 
> I checked out Kiva's cast and I was surprised to see familiar faces (like Zanki from Hibiki) and names (Koji Yusa as the Belt voice and Sugita Tomokazu as Kivat). Not to mention that Wataru really looks like (coincidentally) Kiba from Faiz. Just make his hair longer.



Hey, the OP is badass if ya ask me. And ya know, Kiva is SOOOOO DARK even at the start of the series.

Kiva's Rider Kick is SOOOOOOO SICK! And so badass. 

And before I'll go to Kiva here's an interesting fanart:



What's the funny thing is that in every "I hate Shinn Asuka" thread in every forum, I turned it into an "I love Ryuutaros" thread because I believe that....


*Spoiler*: __ 



IF EVERYBODY HATES SHINN ASUKA,* EVERYBODY LOVES RYUUTAROS!*

but that's just me, ok?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 28, 2008)

Nah, I think it's just you, Haku. With respect to this thread, that is.

Having a vampire motif suggest probably some bloody scenes and scary stuff, but I don't think it will be too much considering that kids still watch this show.

EDIT: I've seen the raw (thanks, YouTube! ). Wataru is really hilarious when he spazzed out when his girl friend removed his mask. 

I would probably like Kivat as much as I like Deneb (sidekicks FTW!).

And I think I said how flashy Kiva's Rider Kick is.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 29, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Nah, I think it's just you, Haku. With respect to this thread, that is.
> 
> Having a vampire motif suggest probably some bloody scenes and scary stuff, but I don't think it will be too much considering that kids still watch this show.
> 
> ...



I want to watch the first ep.


----------



## SGLP (Jan 29, 2008)

I love how the Fangaia bring back that danger I never really felt in Den-O. People are dying left and right brings back memories of some of the older new gen. I was skeptical about Wataru at first, but I was cool when he got serious. I'm hoping the time changes stay fresh. I don't want to see something repitiive like him always killing a Fangaia that got away in the past. Wataru's father seems pretty cool as well.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 29, 2008)

> I don't want to see something repitiive like him always killing a Fangaia that got away in the past.


If that's going to be a normal occurence in Kiva, then all I can say is that the Fangaia Hunters of 1986 don't know how to do their jobs well.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 30, 2008)

@dspr8: Ya know, I want to see a fanart of Kyon from HS being Kamen Rider Kiva. I know u'll love it, hehe.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 30, 2008)

Geez, don't even start Haku. I pretty much know what Sugita Tomokazu is famous for.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 30, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Geez, don't even start Haku. I pretty much know what Sugita Tomokazu is famous for.



Oh come on, man.

Even my friends said they will draw many Haruhi fans to watch Kiva because of it. If Aya Hirano will be involved in the show for a female Rider.... hmmmm.

BTW, is the 1st episode subbed right now?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope, no subs yet.

Speaking of which, I don't want to speculate if there will be female Rider for Kiva. I mean, during Den-O, I was really hoping that Hana was one, but we all know what happened.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jan 31, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Nope, no subs yet.
> 
> Speaking of which, I don't want to speculate if there will be female Rider for Kiva. I mean, during Den-O, I was really hoping that Hana was one, but we all know what happened.



Yeah. Yuriko Shiratori got sick. god, I miss her.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 31, 2008)

She got sick. And tired. Working for a toku production is pretty much hard work. I mean, just look at Takeru Satou. If anything, he is probably the most overworked Kamen Rider protagonist-actor ever.

And we won't be probably see her again. 

So far, Kiva's girls don't get to me yet.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Feb 1, 2008)

The TvNihon sub for Kiva is out.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2008)

I saw Kiva episode one subbed while browsing Tokyotosho.... I think I might try this out, I've never seen a Kamen Rider series before. I might start...

But if so, what's everyones opinion on the best or your favorite series of KR?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 1, 2008)

Ya know, according to Takeru Sato's blog, there will be a Kiva/Den-O crossover special.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2008)

I saw episode 1 of Kiva. Pretty weird CG effects and such. Kind of reminded me of a porno or something. O_o

I really like the design for Kiva though.


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 3, 2008)

Saw Episode 2.

Otoya, Wataru's father, is fucking awesome. He's pimp as they come; he even steals a weapon and goes after the Octopus Fangire because she turned out not to be a female. ANOTHER great episode to start out the series. Next episode is going to be great. Keisuke, Kamen Rider IX, shows up to town, and Kiva has a bounty on his head. And Otoya, are pimp, goes gambling!


----------



## Perfect Moron (Feb 3, 2008)

Is that dragon castle gonna come out to finish the motw _every_ time? If so, way to break my suspension of disbelief. I mean, a giant monster splits a building in half, flies across the city, probably splits the building again on its way back, and no one seems to notice? I expect that kind of thing with sentai mecha, but not from a rider series.

Other than that, episode 1 was pretty good. Series looks promising.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 3, 2008)

Shiraishi, spoiler tags, please. 



			
				Knuckle said:
			
		

> I saw Kiva episode one subbed while browsing Tokyotosho.... I think I might try this out, I've never seen a Kamen Rider series before. I might start...
> 
> But if so, what's everyones opinion on the best or your favorite series of KR?


Well, you can start with Kiva.

If you ask me regarding older KR series, I recommend Ryuki, 555, Kabuto, and if you want some laughs, Den-O.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 3, 2008)

^Isn't one of those supposed to  get an American remake or something?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes. You are referring to Ryuki.



			
				Haku_Taker said:
			
		

> Ya know, according to Takeru Sato's blog, there will be a Kiva/Den-O crossover special.


I heard stuff about that. Seems like KR is doing cross-overs like the Super Sentai specials. For sure it won't be Kiva's Hyper Battle Video.

I wonder how that will work. Well, as long as I see Den-O's hijinks once again, I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 4, 2008)

Watched 1st Episode.

I've never immediately liked a rider before after only seeing one ep but Wataru is awesome. Loved his whole quirkiness i lol'd when alot watching him interact with other chars. Like Kiva's gothic design and his old school bike also his rider kick was pretty cool.
Didn't really like the Hunters because they didn't actually accomplish anything but i'm sure after i see them beat a Fangaia my opinion of them will get higher.

Looking forward to watching this every week.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 4, 2008)

Hagi said:
			
		

> Didn't really like the Hunters because they didn't actually accomplish anything but i'm sure after i see them beat a Fangaia my opinion of them will get higher.


True. They let the Fangaia roam around for 22 more years before Kiva kicks its ass.


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 7, 2008)

I recommend Den-o and Blade personally. Good place to start until you're ready to get into the hard stuff. 

I say that like KR is a drug.

I find the back and forth in time with the story is really working for me. Was a real skeptic about it too. Haven't seen 2 yet, have they explained how the Fangaia work aka. the principle behind it?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 7, 2008)

I've seen Episode 2 of Kiva. Well, I think it's too early to get some explanation regarding Fangaias. Let's just see more of them getting owned and eventually we'll get there. 

And true, KR is really addictive. Despite that you see people in strange costumes beating each other and exploding stuff EVERY WEEK, I just can't explain why I'm not getting tired of it.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 7, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I've seen Episode 2 of Kiva. Well, I think it's too early to get some explanation regarding Fangaias. Let's just see more of them getting owned and eventually we'll get there.
> 
> And true, KR is really addictive. Despite that you see people in strange costumes beating each other and exploding stuff EVERY WEEK, I just can't explain why I'm not getting tired of it.



Yep.

And speaking of Kiva, well, Kivat is funny. And even the Fangaia Hunters treat Kiva as their enemy.... Weird.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 8, 2008)

SGLP said:


> Of what TV-Nihon has subbed, I'd watch them in order. Faiz -> Blade -> Hibiki* -> Kabuto -> Den-O. Your enjoyment will vary. *I put an asterik by Hibiki as it orginally wasn't a Kamen Rider. They changed some of the story and plot to make it so. It really fails as a Kamen Rider.* It'd be a great Toku show otherwise. Also, be prepared for "open" endings and dangling plots.


True. Hibiki was a Kamen Rider in name only. As much as I liked the first half, I didn't enjoyed the thirties until the end.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 8, 2008)

Its been pretty good so far, good action and really good music, just hope it doesn't become repetive, the 2 episodes are a bit familar to each other.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 8, 2008)

If anything, I think that the more interesting parts of the plot will be in the past. More than Wataru and Megumi, I'm more interested about Otoya and Yuri and everything in 1986. Hopefully, it would explain the origins about the Kiva Rider System and how Castle Dran came to be.

Episode 2 just showed the Otoya isn't just a pimp. He knows how to kick ass.  And I think that there would be an episode in the future when father and son meet.

Let's see if Episode 3 will have Kiva fighting another 1986 Fangaia. As I said before, that goes to show that the Fangaia Hunters either suck that they let a Fangaia roam around for 22 years before Kiva kicks its ass or they just find eliminating Fangaias really hard with just their improvised weaponry.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 8, 2008)

I thought this show would be gay and full of fail like pr but i was wrong

kiva rocks my fucking socks


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 8, 2008)

If anything, we'd probably be seeing Wataru taking a bath in every episode.


----------



## SGLP (Feb 9, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> True. Hibiki was a Kamen Rider in name only. As much as I liked the first half, I didn't enjoyed the thirties until the end.



That's where I got fed up as well. I watch so much of it RAW because I simply didn't care much. I don't know what they expected changing most of the staff half way through. I still found the movie enjoyable. I hope Toei learned their lesson.

Here's hoping Zanki is awesome in Kiva. 



dspr8_rugged said:


> Let's see if Episode 3 will have Kiva fighting another 1986 Fangaia. As I said before, that goes to show that the Fangaia Hunters either suck that they let a Fangaia roam around for 22 years before Kiva kicks its ass or they just find eliminating Fangaias really hard with just their improvised weaponry.



This is why I'm confused as to how one of them could credibly threaten Kiva. Unless they just have a bunch of heavy weights we've yet to meet. "Hunter" must suck too...or didn't exist until recently.



Darkseid said:


> I thought this show would be gay and full of fail like pr but i was wrong
> 
> kiva rocks my fucking socks



They really are different. I hope people will give it a chance and not automatically view it as Power Rangers and dismiss it.



The Cheat said:


> Its been pretty good so far, good action and really good music, just hope it doesn't become repetive, the 2 episodes are a bit familar to each other.



This is my only worry so far. I'm just happy they didn't go with the two-parter format. Being extremely formulamatic like Sentai definitely won't sit well either.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha. Zanki, eh? Well, I liked the guy better than his hyper-active subordinate in Hibiki. 

As for Kiva, I wouldn't expect much.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help, SGLP. +reps

I finished episode 2 of Kiva yesterday, it's still awesome.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 9, 2008)

SGLP said:


> That's where I got fed up as well. I watch so much of it RAW because I simply didn't care much. I don't know what they expected changing most of the staff half way through. I still found the movie enjoyable. I hope Toei learned their lesson.
> 
> Here's hoping Zanki is awesome in Kiva.
> 
> ...



If you ask me, sentai>kamn rider in my opinion..


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 9, 2008)

Episode 3 is playing in Japan right now.

It's official...it's Otoya's world (or at least in 1986) and we're just living in it.

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## SGLP (Feb 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> If you ask me, sentai>kamn rider in my opinion..



I like both about the same. It really depends on the show. The newer series don't seem as great as the older ones. The subject matter isn't as serious as I'd like sometimes. Gekiranger kept me going this season. Turned out to be fantastic.



Shiraishi said:


> Episode 3 is playing in Japan right now.
> 
> It's official...it's Otoya's world (or at least in 1986) and we're just living in it.
> 
> FUCK YEAH!



Can't wait for the Raw and subs. I'm more excited about 4:



Heh.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 9, 2008)

SGLP said:


> I like both about the same. It really depends on the show. The newer series don't seem as great as the older ones. The subject matter isn't as serious as I'd like sometimes. Gekiranger kept me going this season. Turned out to be fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That design is fucking sweet. Anyone ever watch the old-school rider shows?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 9, 2008)

SGLP said:


> Can't wait for the Raw and subs. I'm more excited about 4:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.


Garuru Form. 

Is it just me or looking at that form reminds me so much of the Ongeki?


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 10, 2008)

After over thirty five years of Toku I expect a few concepts to blur and look really similar. 

The impression I get from the hunters is that they look at Kiva like he's a powerful weapon as the average (or even well trained human) can't handle a fangaia and he seems to have no problems. So if someone is running around with that strength and they don't know who he is they probably consider him potentially as much a threat as he helps.

Course if they knew it was Wataru...


----------



## SGLP (Feb 10, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> That design is fucking sweet. Anyone ever watch the old-school rider shows?



I've seen like half of Kamen Rider Black. I can't remember where I stopped, but I've been waiting for Century Kings to start subbing again.



dspr8_rugged said:


> Garuru Form.
> 
> Is it just me or looking at that form reminds me so much of the Ongeki?



Kiva's design always looked Oni'ish to me. I consider it a good thing.



Wildcard said:


> Course if they knew it was Wataru...



 I am already imagining Megumi's reaction.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 10, 2008)

Megumi would kick herself in the head if she finds out that Wataru is Kiva.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 10, 2008)

Hehe, I watch the sub EP 1. And it's awesome.

Aw, come on, people. I love Kamen Rider Hibiki. And it's worthy of being a Kamen Rider show because it's *the god of character development*.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 10, 2008)

You sure, Haku? You should have at least watched Episode 2 with subs. 

I've been saying this over and over, but Hibiki could have worked if there was no staff re-shuffling and re-assigning. Seriously, the second half is crap.


----------



## graysocks (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm loving Kiva so far. Watched all of Kabuto and loved it. The characters have a certain surreality to them while still being likeable feels like a real life anime haha


----------



## SGLP (Feb 12, 2008)

Haku_Taker said:


> Hehe, I watch the sub EP 1. And it's awesome.
> 
> Aw, come on, people. I love Kamen Rider Hibiki. And it's worthy of being a Kamen Rider show because it's *the god of character development*.



While I liked the movie, after episode 30 it just wasn't a good show any longer. I personally didn't like Asumu's decision (even though it's a good message and all). Oh, and don't get me started of the BS they pulled with Douji and Hime. I wanted to stab somebody. Did I mention *Kiriya*? Just like Dekaranger, somebody forgot to include a plot. I simply couldn't get over this.

I did love the Hibiki Kurenai and Hibiki Soukou designs. [Shigeki Hosokawa was incredible as Hibiki.] The music theme was also well done. Heck, I liked the other riders as well. Zanki and Tuxedo Kamen FTW!


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZw1CHd1_oI[/YOUTUBE]

Pilot of Kamen Rider Dragon Knight. U can find them on Youtube.


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 13, 2008)

I heard good things out of this show, but I still think that nothing can top the Kikaida series.


----------



## SGLP (Feb 13, 2008)

Haku_Taker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZw1CHd1_oI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pilot of Kamen Rider Dragon Knight. U can find them on Youtube.



I just skipped around it, but it looks pretty good. Not as much of a depature as I  thought. Going to watch this when I have more time.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Kiva 03 Battle Sequence_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U905WV5IkRI[/YOUTUBE]



Seriously, just how many times will we see Megumi get beaten up and Wataru saving her ass all the time? 

And did any notice the place where they fought? Honestly, I shouldn't be saying this, but yeah, it looks so damn familiar.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 17, 2008)

has anybody subbed kiva 3 yet?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 17, 2008)

"It's me Kit Tailor" 

Hopefull the sub will be out today.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 17, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kiva 03 Battle Sequence_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, I don't have any idea. Do you?

Well, did u see the Kamen Rider Dragon Knight pilot? Many loved it. And many said it's the toku for the MMPR generation. Can't wait...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, you know how they use the same locations to shoot Kamen Rider fight scenes...

Anyway, here's some Garuru Form action:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J_86pA3Yjo[/YOUTUBE]
Check out 1:56 - 2:01. OMG Zanki knows how to use the Armed Saber!


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2008)

We are seriously getting a Castlevania quality fight here. Hah! Took me a second to recognize that reference dspr8.


----------



## SGLP (Feb 20, 2008)

I saw Episode 4 RAW on Sunday and I'm still very impressed with the series. It's definitely a good sign when the previews keep getting me excited.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 20, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, you know how they use the same locations to shoot Kamen Rider fight scenes...
> 
> Anyway, here's some Garuru Form action:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J_86pA3Yjo[/YOUTUBE]
> Check out 1:56 - 2:01. OMG Zanki knows how to use the Armed Saber!



Yeah right, hehehe......

Bu what irks me is that why did they present that form so much early?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't mind Garulu Form's debut this early though.



			
				Wildcard said:
			
		

> We are seriously getting a Castlevania quality fight here. Hah! Took me a second to recognize that reference dspr8.


I've been watching too much Kamen Rider lately, really.


----------



## SGLP (Feb 23, 2008)

I liked the Kamen Rider Dragon Knight pilot. The sound seems weird, but everything else was cool. I'd like to see more.

Kiva 5 has aired and the preview has me pumped:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Basher! Dogga will probably debut by 10.

Oh and:


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 24, 2008)

Seems like they're rushing the forms now, eh? Not that I mind it though. At least we won't have the same case as Den-O where it spend a third of its run just introducing forms. 

And speaking of which, OMG, it's the Climax Detective! It would be so nice to see Ryoutarou and the DenLiner gang again. 

Here's the vid:


----------



## SGLP (Feb 25, 2008)

I like getting forms early. It shows they are going the Kuuga and Agito route. Which I don't mind as they normally don't end up getting much screen time the longer they wait. He'll probably just get a flat increase for all his forms and then one or two additional forms. I sort of prefer it that way.


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree, it's better we get to see more of what the forms can do early on. I do love how he uses the Garuru saber in the finishing move.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw the Den-O/Kiva movie. 

And who the hell is Negataros anyway?

Wildcard: Maybe we should create a GARO thread here in NF. Whaddya think?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 28, 2008)

Negataros? Some new evil Imagin dude, perhaps?


*Spoiler*: _Some thoughts about Climax Detective_ 



Know what, it's kinda weird since Imagins aren't supposed to exist anymore since Kai disintegrated and all with them, and only the "good" Imagins were left (since they continue to exist through memories). Now where the hell did the other Imagins came from? And how come Yuuto is able to transform into Zeronos when he doesn't have any more cards and the older Yuuto isn't able to give him new cards since he already disappeared? 



Hopefully the movie explains these. But then again, Den-O isn't good at explaining stuff, really.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 5, 2008)

Episode 5 is out at Tv-Nihon. Great episode, but the next episode will be the best so far.


----------



## SGLP (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not all that excited about Climax Detective. I finally watched Den-O 48 and 49 last week to see if I had anything to look forward to, but I didn't. I guess I'll be happy to see Yuuto again... That's really it. Well, more Kiva wouldn't be a bad thing. Just hate I will have to look at Ryoutarou again. /sigh


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 6, 2008)

They're obviously milking Den-O for all its worth. Despite its plot being rather bad, viewers in Japan sure liked Den-O's denizens (no pun intended) and maybe they want an encore. I wouldn't mind that, though. I'm more interested on how this will play out considering that it's a cross-over between two different KR series. I have a feeling that the characters in Kiva might be delegated as support characters though. Hopefully not.

And heck, it would be nice to see Ryoutarou and Wataru meet. I mean, both of them have almost the same vibe.

Speaking of which, view the trailer here.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 9, 2008)

Negataros' VA is Hikaru Midorikawa.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Mar 9, 2008)

So what's the deal with Wataru? Does he have social anxiety or something like that?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, pretty much. He's worse the Ryoutarou when it comes to getting along with people. Heck, Wataru even needs a help of a 14-year-old girl for that.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 12, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yes, pretty much. He's worse the Ryoutarou when it comes to getting along with people. Heck, Wataru even needs a help of a 14-year-old girl for that.



Haha, yeah. Maybe Wataru is the worst loner, is he?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 13, 2008)

Man, I just saw episode 6 and 7.

Right when I think nago finally starts to get some action time, he doesn't. >.>


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd like to presume that they'll introduce all of Kiva's forms first, then we'll get to see Nago in Rider action.


----------



## Acidjazzed (Mar 17, 2008)

Im loving Kiva to death right now 

I've seen all of Kabuto, Den-O, and 555.... I plan to watch blade soon O:


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 18, 2008)

And don't you forget Ryuki. Glad you're enjoying Kamen Rider like we do.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 19, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> And don't you forget Ryuki. Glad you're enjoying Kamen Rider like we do.



Same to me!

Anyway, I can't wait to see Nago being a Rider. I think he's a psycho...


----------



## SGLP (Mar 19, 2008)

Perfect Moron said:


> So what's the deal with Wataru? Does he have social anxiety or something like that?



I'd say it was the natural progression of someone who believed he was allergic to everything in the world.

Can't wait for Episode 9! Nago finally stops teasing us.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 21, 2008)

Let me guess... he _henshin_s for real this time.

EDIT: I just checked the preview for Episode 9. It's that, alright.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 23, 2008)

Hell yeah, episode 9 is going to be the shit.


----------



## SGLP (Mar 25, 2008)

He would henshin at the end of the damn episode... Bastard! Overall it was another good episode. IXA is awesome. I love the fact that the belt and stuff talks. It's something I've missed.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 26, 2008)

I love Ixa's henshin. And I think he's tough...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 26, 2008)

I like IXA's design than Kiva. It's just Nago that I don't like. He can't beat Tendou when it comes to arrogance, and the latter can just kick Nago's ass in one hand while the other hand is doing that trademark "pointing to heaven" pose. 

Sorry, needed to get that out. Nago doesn't seem to appeal to me just yet.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 27, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I like IXA's design than Kiva. It's just Nago that I don't like. He can't beat Tendou when it comes to arrogance, and the latter can just kick Nago's ass in one hand while the other hand is doing that trademark "pointing to heaven" pose.
> 
> Sorry, needed to get that out. Nago doesn't seem to appeal to me just yet.



I admit. I like ICA's design but if Tendou's an arrogant bastard, Nago is an arrogant asshole. Whadyya think?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 27, 2008)

Both sound the same to me, although I get your point.


----------



## Wildcard (Mar 31, 2008)

I think Nago's got some redeeming moments coming up. So... any guesses on who Megumi's Dad is?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 1, 2008)

Hopefully, he does. He's just giving me the "asshole Rider" vibes right now, although it can be said that no one beats Kusaka Masato when it comes to being an asshole. 

And Megumi's dad? I doubt it's Otoya. Seriously, Megumi has the skills, it's just that Nago overshadows her. She should be given a chance to become a Rider.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, I'm back after another long abscence.

Nonetheless, Kiva appears interesting so far.

Nago's Dickery is <3

Kivat and Castle Dran however....

As Fail Kitty says:



That is all.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome, Kamen_Raida. Glad to hear from you. 

Yes, Kivat is fail. I thought he would be like a Momo to Wataru, but pfft. And yeah, Castle Dran battles = fail too. 

Nago is the second coming of Ku-sucker Masato. If anything, their respective Riders have some things in common: both have similar looking weapons (I swear that the IXA Calibur is very much like the Kaixa Blaygun) and heck, IXA is derived from KaIXA.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Apr 22, 2008)

dspr8_rugged: Yeah, yeah. I think IXA is just another Roborider.

Kamen_Raida: Hey, ur back! Anyway, did u see the pilot of Kamen Rider Dragon Knight that I've posted here? U should check it out! 

And according to my fellow friends at Henshin Justice Forums, there will be original bikes in the show. And that Keith Justice guy went to LA and watched the 1st four episodes and the real trailer and according to him, it seems that Stevie wants to make this closer to Ryuki; it's more on Highlander than Power Rangers. Can't wait, man... 

Here's the gallery:


Q & A's:
*Sneak Peeks*

Oh, *Mark Musashi* is in KRDK. If u don't know, he's Kodama in GARO and suit actor of Kamen Rider 2 in Kamen Rider the First.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Apr 22, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Awesome, Kamen_Raida. Glad to hear from you.
> 
> Yes, Kivat is fail. I thought he would be like a Momo to Wataru, but pfft. And yeah, Castle Dran battles = fail too.
> 
> Nago is the second coming of *Cock*-sucker Masato. If anything, their respective Riders have some things in common: both have similar looking weapons (I swear that the IXA Calibur is very much like the Kaixa Blaygun) and heck, IXA is derived from KaIXA.



Fixed. 

And yah, it really isn't all that hard to spot the similarities. But to be honest, it's all cool. We haven't gotten a charismatic Rider-dick like him... well, maybe since Tendo, except he wasn't that charismatic.

I just pray to God that the rumors of Ixalion being 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Castle Dran Mk. II


 are nothing but a bunch of cheap-promotional lies. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



One crazy CGI monstrosity is enough! Three makes it worse!!! (The third I refer to is of course, Kivat) 


 



Haku_Taker said:


> dspr8_rugged: Yeah, yeah. I think IXA is just another Roborider.
> 
> Kamen_Raida: Hey, ur back! Anyway, did u see the pilot of Kamen Rider Dragon Knight that I've posted here? U should check it out!



Saw it some time ago. Wasn't impressed.

Far too rushed, in my opinion. When you try to squeeze two episodes into one, I don't think it'd end well, anyway.



> And according to my fellow friends at Henshin Justice Forums, there will be *original bikes in the show*. And that Keith Justice guy went to LA and watched the 1st four episodes and the real trailer and according to him, it seems that Stevie wants to make this closer to Ryuki; it's more on Highlander than Power Rangers. Can't wait, man...
> 
> Here's the gallery:
> 
> ...



This does sound promising as bike action (at least _good_ bike action) has been sadly absent from Kamen Rider for some time. I'm hoping that KRDK might succeed in this where what we've been getting fails horribly.

[QUOTEOh, *Mark Musashi* is in KRDK. If u don't know, he's Kodama in GARO and suit actor of Kamen Rider 2 in Kamen Rider the First.[/QUOTE]

Meh, don't care for Garo much, though I do find Mark Musashi acceptable when he's on-screen.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Apr 22, 2008)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Saw it some time ago. Wasn't impressed.
> 
> Far too rushed, in my opinion. When you try to squeeze two episodes into one, I don't think it'd end well, anyway.
> 
> This does sound promising as bike action (at least _good_ bike action) has been sadly absent from Kamen Rider for some time. I'm hoping that KRDK might succeed in this where what we've been getting fails horribly.



Although it's rushed, it's just a pilot. They did that to pitch the networks. This is a production pilot - the plot and effects are rough, the music is place-holder, and the casting is never final. Case in point: the lead and female lead were both replaced after Dragon Knight was approved and went into actual production. That was never meant for public viewing - it was for advertisers and investors, just to gain interest. Compare this to the 'lost version' Day of the Dumpster from Mighty Morphin Power Rangers to what aired. They were almost completely different.

I hope so. The release date is on October 2008. Adness is hoping that KRDK will be a success so a "Season 2" is demanded. U know u love Ryuki, but u don't like its ending, right? So that's why there is the *Episode Final* movie.

If u talk about bike action, then how about Kuuga?



> Meh, don't care for Garo much, though I do find Mark Musashi acceptable when he's on-screen.



Hey, he's also an awesome actor. He's Duke Watari in Cutey Honey the Live.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 22, 2008)

Kamen_Raida said:


> And yah, it really isn't all that hard to spot the similarities. But to be honest, it's all cool. We haven't gotten a charismatic Rider-dick like him... well, maybe since Tendo, except he wasn't that charismatic.


Charismatic Rider-dick =  someone we'd love to hate.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's the REAL trailer of Kamen Rider Dragon Knight:



X3 X3 *SO BADASS!!*


----------



## Haku_Taker (Apr 27, 2008)

Kamen_Raida: U may not like Xaviax and his group, but I think it has a nod of classic KR villain concept. Shocker-like to be exact.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Apr 27, 2008)

Haku_Taker said:


> Kamen_Raida: U may not like Xaviax and his group, but I think it has a nod of classic KR villain concept. Shocker-like to be exact.



Do explain cause I honestly cannot see what's so Shocker-like to it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah... I still am not buying the US adaptation of Ryuki.

Geez... I'm four episodes behind the latest episode of Kiva.


----------



## Kyubimon (Apr 29, 2008)

I have high hopes for KRDK, if only to erase the awful taste that was Saban's Masked Rider. _Yech!_

The trailer ROCKS! If this is a taste of things to come, then sign me up. Looks like they'll even fit in Verde, Femme and Ryuga somehow.

Hopefully the story is tied better this time. Wonder hw they will tie up another season once their Ryuki footage runs out? 

And hey, Tendou wasn't some Rider-dick... He was, as my friend puts it, the "Strongest Bastard!" For annoying riders begging to be hated, try them Hopper Riders in teh Kabuto series.

_HENSHIN!!!_


----------



## Haku_Taker (Apr 29, 2008)

Kyubimon said:


> I have high hopes for KRDK, if only to erase the awful taste that was Saban's Masked Rider. _Yech!_
> 
> The trailer ROCKS! If this is a taste of things to come, then sign me up. Looks like they'll even fit in Verde, Femme and Ryuga somehow.
> 
> ...



Actually, all of the riders are in use in KRDK. And 97% of the footage are original footage and 3% is in Ryuki.

It will air on Cartoon Network this fall...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 30, 2008)

Kyubimon said:


> And hey, Tendou wasn't some Rider-dick... He was, as my friend puts it, the "Strongest Bastard!" For annoying riders begging to be hated, try them Hopper Riders in teh Kabuto series.
> 
> _HENSHIN!!!_


Sou Yaguruma and Shun Kageyama (as Kick and Punch Hoppers) will get eaten alive by the most annoying combination of Ku-sucker Masato and Kei-sucky Nago.

Oh geez, that would be so good if we see those two in one Kamen Rider series as THE GOOD GUYS.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Apr 30, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Sou Yaguruma and Shun Kageyama (as Kick and Punch Hoppers) will get eaten alive by the most annoying combination of Ku-sucker Masato and Kei-sucky Nago.
> 
> Oh geez, that would be so good if we see those two in one Kamen Rider series as THE GOOD GUYS.



I want to see those jackasses as the good guys. And one of the flaws of Kabuto is that *most of the riders are not developed.*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 30, 2008)

It's not because most of the Riders were underdeveloped, but Kabuto's biggest flaw for me is that there were a LOT of Riders. Heck, only Kabuto, Gatack and Sasword had some development. TheBee and Drake were practically useless.


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 1, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> It's not because most of the Riders were underdeveloped, but Kabuto's biggest flaw for me is that there were a LOT of Riders. Heck, only Kabuto, Gatack and Sasword had some development. TheBee and Drake were practically useless.



But the only exception is Ryuki. Most of the riders have development. I think Takeshi Asakura/Ouja is psychotic.

Actually, Hibiki has many riders. 14 or something.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 1, 2008)

Haku_Taker said:


> But the only exception is Ryuki. Most of the riders have development. I think Takeshi Asakura/Ouja is psychotic.
> 
> Actually, Hibiki has many riders. 14 or something.



With Ryuki, multiple Riders were already expected as it was the series's theme. And besides, each Rider had their own time in the spotlight. The writers took it by arcs. Unlike Kabuto where Riders just come in and after Kabuto owns them, they're dumped. In Hibiki's case, well, we're already aware that are a lot of Ongeki and we could care less about the others except the main ones.


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 1, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> With Ryuki, multiple Riders were already expected as it was the series's theme. And besides, each Rider had their own time in the spotlight. The writers took it by arcs. Unlike Kabuto where Riders just come in and after Kabuto owns them, they're dumped. In Hibiki's case, well, we're already aware that are a lot of Ongeki and we could care less about the others except the main ones.



I have no damn idea where the Hopper Zecters came from.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 1, 2008)

There were two speculations: either the Hopper Zecters were given by Mishima to Yaguruma (for the heck of it) or the Hopper Zecters were ZECT's top-secret project that Yaguruma stole it.

But then again, we don't need any more concrete bullshit on why they appeared. It's pretty clear that it was a result of a gimmick to do a third-gen version of Kamen Rider 1 and 2.


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 3, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> There were two speculations: either the Hopper Zecters were given by Mishima to Yaguruma (for the heck of it) or the Hopper Zecters were ZECT's top-secret project that Yaguruma stole it.
> 
> But then again, we don't need any more concrete bullshit on why they appeared. It's pretty clear that it was a result of a gimmick to do a third-gen version of Kamen Rider 1 and 2.



Yep. I love the Hopper Riders in Kabuto but I think they're a FAIL being a third-gen version of Kamen Rider 1 & 2 because they're the bad guys, right?


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 3, 2008)

Haku_Taker said:


> Yep. I love the Hopper Riders in Kabuto but I think they're a FAIL being a third-gen version of Kamen Rider 1 & 2 because they're the bad guys, right?



I think the problem goes beyond more than them being bad guys, which honestly is not the point.

Actually, I take that back. It is the point, _the_ point in fact.

Because for all the hype surrounding them as the two big, bad men which Kabuto would shit himself going against, they became reduced to comic relief.

Their first appearances were practically meant to instill the idea that these guys were not people to be messed with. Hell, they beat the snot out of Kabuto an Gatack in their first outing together (granted the K and G team had a handicap).

But after that? They became a comical satire of the typical emo, and it was hopeless to think they could pose a threat.

That was their big failure, I think.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 3, 2008)

Yes, my exact thoughts.

Honestly, they came out of nowhere (I think it's Rider overload already at that point), but I was curious on how they'll mess up Kabuto and Gatack in the series. Yes, they were delegated to become the series' comic relief. Heck, they're antics were not the funny, but I admit, I was amused at one point. If writers had taken them seriously, the Hoppers wouldn't have been put to waste.

And don't get me started with another Rider gimmick with Dark Kabuto.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 3, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yes, my exact thoughts.
> 
> Honestly, they came out of nowhere (I think it's Rider overload already at that point), but I was curious on how they'll mess up Kabuto and Gatack in the series. Yes, they were delegated to become the series' comic relief. Heck, they're antics were not the funny, but I admit, I was amused at one point. If writers had taken them seriously, the Hoppers wouldn't have been put to waste.
> 
> And don't get me started with another Rider gimmick with Dark Kabuto.



Dark Kabuto's appearance wouldn't actually have been so bad if there hadn't been so many other useless Riders walking in and out before!

Hell, I consider Dark Kabuto one of the only Riders in Kabuto who had any relevance to the plot _at all_. His existence was bearable. The Hopper Riders weren't.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, true. I was  when Dark Kabuto appeared, but at least he was essential to the plot.

Anyway, in Kiva-related stuff, Otoya continues to show us that he is made up of pure win. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0iWF4-b2JU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2008)

That was the probably the most hillarious scene in the series so far. xD


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 4, 2008)

I have noticed about the Hopper Riders being a comic relief. In one episode, they make fun out of Tsurugi. I dunno if I'm laughing or not.

Haha, Otoya is hilarious!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 4, 2008)

Otoya brings the hilarity of the Hoppers and Kamen Rider Den-O to shame. 

I've been watching that vid the whole day. If anything, I may find myself dancing to the exact moves.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 4, 2008)

Oh, good grief!　

I've to admit, I found Otoya's antics downright annoying at first, and really couldn't see him as anything more than an unsympathetic playboy.

Episode 10 changed that, and I've to admit, his antics were already getting funnier by around Episode 8 or so.

Otoya=<3


----------



## Kyubimon (May 5, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yeah, true. I was  when Dark Kabuto appeared, but at least he was essential to the plot.
> 
> Anyway, in Kiva-related stuff, Otoya continues to show us that he is made up of pure win.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0iWF4-b2JU[/YOUTUBE]



"He's pretty lively. Could it be... He's stupid?" 

Can't... stop... laughing... Must... stop... watching... him... dance...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 6, 2008)

See? I told you it's addictive. Maybe you'll find yourself dancing to the same moves. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2008)

This is the show that they based Masked Rider off of here in America.


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is the show that they based Masked Rider off of here in America.



And that's a bastardization. KAMEN RIDER DRAGON KNIGHT is awesome.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 8, 2008)

I'm starting to watch Kamen Rider. I'm up to Hibiki and stalling. This one just doesn't seem to grab me like the others...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 8, 2008)

If anything, Hibiki is not a good idea for a first series to start Kamen Rider. It's very un-Kamen Rider with all of its gimmicks and what not, although as I've been saying over and over in this thread, it's good on its own, if you don't connect Kamen Rider to the series. And I won't go further into details on how Episodes 31 onwards sucked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2008)

Haku_Taker said:


> And that's a bastardization. KAMEN RIDER DRAGON KNIGHT is awesome.



Way to go with the elitist attitude, I was just stating a fact.


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 9, 2008)

Kamen_Raida said:


> 1



Thanks you! 





Kiva as of episode 14 has access to almaglag of Momo and Kintaros with a huge ass hammer. 

All is good.




Hwoarang said:


> I'm starting to watch Kamen Rider. I'm up to Hibiki and stalling. This one just doesn't seem to grab me like the others...


I would recomend sticking around because...Tendou Shouji (Kabuto) is after him and Tendou gets annoying with his 'Oba-Chan' Quotes. You could skip them both and go into Den-O and meet HANA, He who commands the DANCE, Pimp Lord, Juggernaut Lite, and DENBU!


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 9, 2008)

Oh I forgot: Kamen Rider the Next is subbed by tvnihon. 

They even have a special cut version too.


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 10, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Way to go with the elitist attitude, I was just stating a fact.



Ya know, Saban's Masked Rider is a bad adaptation. That makes Shotaro Ishinomori pissed so he doesn't want to rip Kamen Riders anymore.

But with KRDK, someone will finally gave justice to his great creation and his name is *Steve Wang*.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 12, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Oh I forgot: Kamen Rider the Next is subbed by tvnihon.
> 
> They even have a special cut version too.


Now that is awesome news. I've got to check that out. 

And still speaking of awesome, here's some gem I found earlier.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TpzCAaK5no[/YOUTUBE]
DenLiner's denizens are at it again.


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 12, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Now that is awesome news. I've got to check that out.
> 
> And still speaking of awesome, here's some gem I found earlier.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TpzCAaK5no[/YOUTUBE]



Uh huh...that was nice but here's a gem that I haven't heard.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't heard that either. 

Although I still prefer Sword Form the best among all Double Actions. 


*Spoiler*: _Powered IXA clip_


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

isn't there a user named Kamen_Raida ?


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 17, 2008)

...Kiva now officially scares the crap out of me... 

According to one of the guys at TV Nihon. 

Wataru in *1986* attacks Yuri vamp style. 

I have no words except...I'm getting to the bottom of this. 

I hope to god that this is a plot twist and one that will prove to be one that slaps the Faiz String out of the park.







dspr8_rugged said:


> Yeah, I haven't heard that either.
> 
> Although I still prefer Sword Form the best among all Double Actions.
> 
> ...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 18, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Also...May I remind you that IXA was both Jirou (ASS HOLE) and Otoya(Who's surprisingly Bad Ass). So please aim your lighting rod to Nago and not Jirou and Otoya.


Yeah, thanks for reminding me. I totally forgot that it's not just Kei-sucky Nago who's IXA. 

Otoya is bad-ass incarnate. I think he's the only reason why I'm watching Kiva. Heck, he is loads better than his future son.


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 18, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yeah, thanks for reminding me. I totally forgot that it's not just Kei-sucky Nago who's IXA.
> 
> Otoya is bad-ass incarnate. I think he's the only reason why I'm watching Kiva. Heck, he is loads better than his future son.



I don't think Otoya is badass. Waht if he's gonna be Kiva than his son? 

I have no time to watch Kiva nowadays because I'm always talking about Kamen Rider Dragon Knight in the other forums.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 20, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> IXA Nago: is worse than Masato ever was. Masato may have been a dick but he did it out of a love that wouldn't be fufilled...Does that make him more of a monster...Not really but still. *Nago disses music*.



Having understood the horror that is music by actually attempting to play it for years, I totally understand Nago's music-hate.

Don't praise it till you try it.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 2, 2008)

I love Otoya. who else summosn their friends liek this?

[YOUTUBE]NcoXxGLwov4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haku_Taker (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha!

Anyway, does anyone here watch the movie?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey, it's a Kamen Rider thread not a Sentai one.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 24, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> I love Otoya. who else summosn their friends liek this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NcoXxGLwov4[/YOUTUBE]



A Conch Horn?

I think you need Sazer Tawlon for this job.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 24, 2008)

In the new film....The New Den-O can defeat: KR: KABUTO in Hypermode.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 13, 2009)

Episode Seven...Decade...


*Spoiler*: __ 



After the Recap It sounds like Shinji wants to finish off Ren for leaving him....

*CUE THE AMBIGOUSLY GAY DUO THEME!*

Just then Abyss shows up and tells them that he wants to give the verdict.

*Frown...*

YOu're supposed to be the villian remember?

After the OP

The Riders of Decade, Ryuuki and Knight are spat out of Mirror Dimension with Yuusuke looking over a picture of Ren and Shinji.

Tsukasa makes the remark that Abyss is far too strong for his own good.

Shinji runs off swearing revenge on Ren who looks like he went twenty rounds with a tough monster...Or Decade.

We go see Hikari-chan who's still behind bars as she still has the memory of the dream of the Rider War.

Again I feel like Toei is going to force this issue down our throats.

She is taken out of Prison by our strange man who gives her the company line of Decade is a Destroyer...*Cocks the Eyebrow*

Really now?

Kuuga: Averted humans becoming Grongi

Kiva: Put Wataru back on his throne...

WHAT'S THE PROBLEM.

Not only does she refuse his offer of joining and getting the ever popular get out of Jail free card, she tells him off that Tsukasa is a good guy despite calling himself a Devil.

Meanwhile Ren finds Odin (AN UBER RIDER ON PAR with KR KABUTO) and gets into a fight with him.

Cut to a Interview where Everyone is thinking about dismissing this Trial and Putting Ren on Trial. Tsukasa agrees as Yuusuke speaks up for Ren. YAY!

Yuusuke is proving useful!

Ren is facing off against Odin. Odin from my first impression (I do mean FIRST) is practically dodging everything Ren's throwing at him.

Ren draws out the final vent as he actually connects to a spread eagle Odin....

Something is wrong here....Odin should've dodged that.

Anyway Ren gets back the real world as Shinji is about to cuff'im and stuff'im.

Ren reveals that he was trying to get the Time Vent to go back in time and find out what Mamoi was going to talk to him about.

All the winds that was powering Shinji was taken out as he starts to believe in his friend again.

Abyss pops out to try and make Ren 'Confess'.

Decade says no.

Shinji transforms as he is better able to take time travel as he's still fresh yet.

Ren tells Ryuuki to 'Believe'.

Actually he says SHINJI.

That's what Shinji's name means.

ALL TOGETHER NOW! LETS DECLARE A JIHAD ON GENDO!

After one Time Travel trip we find out that the weapon used to kill or would kill Mamoi was in fact an energy sickle fired from Abyss who wasn't transformed.

As if Abyss wasn't suspicious at all in the first place.

Another development is that Abyss blessed with Riderdom comes out and merges (How that happens I have no idea).

Mamoi spills telling Shinji that Ren was feeling a little jealous of Shinji's pictures were being better than Ren's Articles.

Shinji felt the opposite...*Ambigously Gay Duo*

Hense the reason why Ren was not apart of the Paper.

Shinji tells Ren he's sorry for suspecting him and all is well between the two again.

Mamoi tells the two that they have a new assignment to find out more about these monsters like Abyss are coming into their world.

Hikari-chan wakes up and asks if by chance that Tsukasa landed on her.

Shinji then remembers about Tsukasa and runs out to help him.

The Generic Rider beat down of Abyss happens.

Final Attack form for Shinji...DRAGON FORM BABY!

and I swear I geekgasmed from the Rider Kicked used....It was Ryuuki styled.

after the two won.

....

Abyss in out of armor and...I'll save it for later espicially with the next world is concerned.

Well the group is back as Yuusuke walks in the door finding out the adventure he was hoping was already done.

Time Travel is a bitch.

Well anyway...ON TO BLADE!



































Now if you're wondering as to what brought a Undead let alone a category KING OF HEARTS (Burger King isn't amused either) into this world.

It was that bastard who tried to sway the girl to his side.

Aparently it was a Experiment.

Aparently it was all Tsukasa's fault.

Aparently that guy should get his head checked.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 13, 2009)

You are reviving this thread? Ok.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 18, 2009)

Lego Rider.


*Spoiler*: __ 













Wow.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Mar 18, 2009)

I have. Not a big fan, I liked Kikaida better.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 18, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Lego Rider.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



SWEET!

DenO

THE TAROS TACHI

FAIZ-SAMA

KIBA DONO.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh God...Decade 08

Ah Man this will be painful.

Now this won't be a full review until TV Nihon gets their act together.

I'll do the same to Shinkenger.

But anyway a small preview:

Remember that Mecha Anime where they had to SIGN MOUNTAINS OF PAPERWORK BEFORE THEY GOT TO THE ASSKICKING?

Pretty much this world's problem.

Now for some characters:

Mutsuki is the Club Nerd.

Kenzaki/his counterpart is getting paid big bucks.

Tsukasa this time is a CHEF....


Now for some oddness:

The Company is divided in your rank.

Aces: Duh Get the best stuff.

Royals: Mediocre

Blue Collar/ Numbered: CRAP.

And Tsukasa's a 2.

He's not pleased.

Oh god they better pull off a good ep.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Rider after blade if Promo for 9 is correct...HIBIKI.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 24, 2009)

For Decade 08...

Screw it.

I'm not even bothering giving this one a review.

I'll tell you this much though.

The writers this time Jacked up the World.

Just look at this way:

Kuuga: I couldn't tell the difference.

Kiva: It's use of Locals was pretty good.

Ryuuki: The Names and faces and in general the Jobber Auras were spot on.

Blade: I had issues.

About the best things out of this ep was: a Cheap Kivala which I laughed at seeing it as more of a inJoke concerning Blade.

And KR: Chalice coming out.

Hell another good part was Chalice RIPPING OFF BLADE'S BUCKLE.

Man that was awesome.

So it earns it'self a Category 2 out of 5 Spades.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 24, 2009)

I just wanna talk about Kamen Rider: Dragon Knight for a minute, since it's not getting any attention.

I really have to say, I like this show, a lot. The first few episodes were pretty bland, granted. And the music still kinda sucks, the KR footage sometimes looks like it was shot with a cell phone, and the acting is generally Power Rangers standard. And the use of Never Say Die is pretty bad for a series that otherwise tries to keep the same general tone as the original series.

But it's *good*. Really really good. It somehow manages to capture the tone, the story and the characters of the original series almost perfectly while at the same time being its own thing.

Like for example, Kamen Riders Zolda (Green Bull) and Ohja (Purple Cobra) and their counterparts, Torque and Spike. In the original, Zolda was a kind of morally ambiguous attorney fighting for himself and only himself, and Ohja was a murdering psychopath with a rider suit and a giant monster pet. In this version, though, both of them work for the bad guy, Xaviax, only Torque is a kind of scheming, manipulative Starscream type, playing as many people for suckers as he can, and Spike is pretty much the loyal Dragon who makes Torque's manipulations look like a punch and judy play. And it _works_. Zolda's charm and devil-may-character attitude becomes Torque's utter disregard for anyone who isn't him, and Ohja's psychotic determination becomes Spike's detached, almost mechanical devotion to an evil cause that comes as easy as breathing. It's different but recognizable in a way that I find very refreshing, and a good example of what this kind of adaptation should be.

Power Rangers may be ending, but I hope that there's a worthy successor in the American Kamen Rider series, provided the producers keep this level of devotion. And that they go back and do Kuuga and Agito so that someday we can get Decade.

A guy can dream.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 24, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> I just wanna talk about Kamen Rider: Dragon Knight for a minute, since it's not getting any attention.
> 
> I really have to say, I like this show, a lot. The first few episodes were pretty bland, granted. And the music still kinda sucks, the KR footage sometimes looks like it was shot with a cell phone, and the acting is generally Power Rangers standard. And the use of Never Say Die is pretty bad for a series that otherwise tries to keep the same general tone as the original series.
> 
> ...



HEAR HEAR!

It's certainly a worthy succesor.

*Keeping down the urge to say anything bad about Ryuuki*

Must shut up now.

Edit: It's Strike by the way.

Also I feel compelled to comment on the Main Characters as well as Maya and her Adversary.

Kit Taylor: Oh god...This guys is definetly a worthy successor to Shinji's Dream than...Well Decade's Shinji.

He is massively naive to a fault. Not to mention Daddy issues which as of lately is becoming a little frightening (In the way I really suspect somethings up with the way Kit is 'seeing' dad.

Len: Holy Crap is this guy made of win incarnate. As of now he's really playing up that he's a good guy and really trying to steer Kit in the right direction despite being tight lipped.


Xaviax: Now this is what I wasn't expecting in a main villian...he's like a weird and twisted version of Xanatos with the Political Big Bad from Gransazer. He plays the long ball and he's very bad at his own Gambits (See his problems with Thrust, Camo and others). Yet his biggest instructions are: KILL WING KNIGHT! DON'T TOUCH DRAGON KNIGHT.

The second statement is the most worrisome....Why does he not want to have Kit harmed?

Maya: Sweet Girl.

Very nice one too almost like April 2.0.

Her Advasary: A BITCH.

I'm done.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 25, 2009)

As of Now on TV Tropes:

Kamen Rider Decade's Next world is....KAMEN RIDER FAIZ!


*Gets out Dragonforce* NOW LETS SING BOYS!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 25, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Edit: It's Strike by the way.



MOTHER FUCKER!

Well, too late now...


----------



## Splyte (Mar 25, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Next Rider after blade if Promo for 9 is correct...HIBIKI.



After Blade it's Faiz, then Agito, then Den-o.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 25, 2009)

Splyte said:


> After Blade it's Faiz, then Agito, then Den-o.



I know already...thus it's worthy of this.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 25, 2009)

Dude.

And as a follow-up...

Dude.

Incidentally...

Dude.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 26, 2009)

*Cries*

NO KENTO!

NO BADASS!

*Cries    *

Just Diend.


----------



## Splyte (Mar 29, 2009)

Well that's to be expected that Kento Handa wouldn't be back for the Faiz world. I still hold hope that once the worlds are fixed we will get to see some of them.

Since it's the faiz world though, I just gotta post my favourite henshin scene from Faiz.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSgkdilATlE&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

Also Ryuga next week and he is summoned by narutaki which means........ it's likely that Ryuga will be voiced by Takamasa Suga /Ryuki/Ryuga.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 31, 2009)

Decade 09 Blade Blade...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok the Title needs work.

Anyway: Chalice vs Decade is off to a hot start as both Leangle and Garren take on King of Hearts Undead.

During the Fight Garren's Belt is ripped off.

Just then....Kamen Rider Todroki interupts the fight with a Gitaur Solo.

OP (HEY I WAS WATCHING A GITAUR SOLO!)

We return to said solo as he then plunges his Axe down and a explosion appears.

Decade looks around and sees a Guy in a white baseball cap...

Anyway we go back to the office where: Tsukasa gets a bonus, 'Tachibana' is demoted, and Mutsuki is now their only rider.

Kazuma is still very fired for his actions.

In a huff Kazuma goes down to gather his things when Yuusuke comes out and stops him.

GO YUUSUKE.

Tsukasa even tries to 'help' as he marks Kazuma's id Spade 0.

Yuusuke goes to tell him that in Tsukasa's mind that it means that he restarts at zero working up.

Tsukasa stops as and turns around looking sheepish.

Dude Yuusuke saved your ass.

Tsukasa goes back to the Studio as he hands his money to the man and the Man gives back his repaired camera.

Well shucks.

Anyway...*Hears something* That's strange...I think someone is crying.

Where ever the Famed Chef Ramasy lives

Ramasy: Tsukasa....You are awesome.

Ok...Tsukasa saves the Cafeteria by offering: GASP ACE LUNCHES.

People line up and get fed.

In the kitchen everyone is working like an well oiled machine.

Kazuma is working great himself.

Then Mutsuki and 'Tacibana' arrive to laugh at Kazuma's misfortune.

Tsukasa tells them off.

In gratitude...Kazuma messes up and calls Tsukasa "Cheese".

Tsukasa: It's Chief.

Well Mutsuki goes out on the prowl looking for Chalice when Chalice shows up.

In the ensuing fight we find out that Chalice was the PRESIDENT.

DUN DUN DUN.

He takes Leangle buckle and knocks out both of them.

We cut back to Tsukasa-Tachi who disscuss his bonus...

Odd how Reality reflects this.

Then an annoucement blares as both Mutsuki and 'Tachibana' are off the books.

Kazuma and Yuusuke decide it's a good time to ask for his old job back.

THey find out that the Chief is at a Super secret place...Kazuma knows it because of his old clearance.

They high tail it out of there leaving Tsukasa and Natsumi behind.

It is there that White Cap man tells them that maybe their work is done in this world....

Tsukasa then freezes up for a moment.

She asks him who is he.

Tsukasa: I don't know.

---------------

At the super secret place we find out that the plan is to keep having the Battle fight farce go on and with Joker Undead in the middle of it to...You Guess it. TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD.

M. Bison: OF COURSE.

They (King of Hearts Undead and the President) use all four buckles and Mutsuki and 'Tachibana to create Joker.

About that time Yuusuke and Kazuma arrive as both are beaten quickly with Kazuma beaten out side.

the President Henshins to become the Joker as he is about to kill Kazuma when:

Decade arrives as Ryuuki using Ryuuki's dimension hopping abilities. 





YAY MUCH BETTER.

The As for the ep. 5 Aces out of 5.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 31, 2009)

Splyte said:


> Well that's to be expected that Kento Handa wouldn't be back for the Faiz world. I still hold hope that once the worlds are fixed we will get to see some of them.
> 
> Since it's the faiz world though, I just gotta post my favourite henshin scene from Faiz.
> 
> ...



Maybe you're right.

Though they better have some of Takumi's Speeches (However they were more or less made on the spot or stolen) delivered by Faiz cuz he is the guy that can deliver them.

Personal Fave Henshins: After three speeches: 'I'll protect those dreams', 'It's my Turn' and 'I'll won't run away' speeches.

I don't know what constitutes the Hero badass into kicking ass or not but goddamn the ensuing fights were curbstomps.

Personal fave later moment: Takumi saying 'SCREW YOU' to the Rose Orphenoch.

The new guy has big shoes to fit in.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 6, 2009)

Decade 10:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh...THIS WAS THE MOST EPISODE I EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE!

And we're going back to...Smart Brain High.....TRANSFER FAIZ TRANSFER MAN!

Well a Security Guard almost bites it against an Orphenoch.

Cue Faiz coming in for the Rescue.

As Faiz makes his Get away The Guy who first appeared in the last episode comes in and tries to take Faiz's Belt.

*Takes out his 9mm And Shoots the Ground where the guy was.* 

Step away from Faiz and No one gets hurt.

Faiz gets away as a Poloroid falls from Autovajin.

That gives this Asshole an idea.

Cue the OP...HEY WHO PUT THE ASS IN MY BELOVED OP?



End of Part ONE.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 7, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Decade 10:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Part 2:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Back at the Studio which is featuring a discount on student discount now.

Someone cooked all of Tsukasa's favorites....In which we are treated to the Asshole who knows who Tsukasa is.

His name is Kaitou and he's saying it's 'too early for Tsukasa to be there'.

*Eyebrow*

Anyway stepping out into the world and Poor Tsukasa.

Back to school for him.

Tsukasa goes to Smart Brain HIgh where the Lucky Clover club are elites and bullies at worst...Not to mention Orphenochs.

Tsukasa E-mails back reporting as what a Orphenoch is.

As of this point: Kaitou's cooking is better than Oji-san's....Don't tell that to Oji-San.

We cut back as Tsukasa defends Yuri Homoda(=Mari Sonoda) and Takumi Ogami.

Tsukasa almost bites it from a fricken Polaroid.

Kaitou comes in and saves Tsukasa.

The Clover Club thinks that Tsukasa=Faiz.

Kaitou tells Tsukasa to move on. Tsukasa tells Kaitou to suck it.

Tsukasa hooks back up with Yuri and Takumi whos displaying traits of Nekojikita.

Tsukasa then decides to draw out Faiz who he thinks is one of Lucky Clover.

What possible test will they use?

TENNIS!

*Starts to shake head....*

Well after Tsukasa beats down the two with moves I'm certain would be illegal in Tennis.

The Rider Asskicking goes...in reverse when this new Orphenoch comes out and ressurects the dead Orphenoch.

OH SHIT.

Decade is beaten and we cut to Kaitou joining the Lucky Clovers.

Faiz is Discovered as Takumi as Faiz fights vailaintly but ultimately is beaten back.

Tsukasa tries to help but is to no avail.

Kaitou shows up and Pwns as Diend (Pernouced: D- End(Like The End))

Small Note: Diend doesn't do like Decade and transform into different Riders...HE SUMMONS THEM...So far Movie Riders.

He's also Fast.

Like Blade using Mach fast.

During that fight Yuri and Takumi run off where they are stopped...Takumi not one to leave Yuri uncovered transforms into the Wolf Orphenoch.

Earlier in all continuities: Yuri/Mari stated their Fear and hatred of Orphenochs.

Cut to the Next Ep.



5/5 that is all.


----------



## Splyte (Apr 7, 2009)

I liked the reference to the original show when Ogami Takumi asked if Tsukasa's tea was too hot.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2009)

You guys ever get tired of the old school fans bitching about the new kamen rider shows?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 8, 2009)

Splyte said:


> I liked the reference to the original show when Ogami Takumi asked if Tsukasa's tea was too hot.



More or less a Keitaro reference but...still the guy is still Awesome.

Picking a fight with two Orphenochs when he had no right to.

Heck he didn't do alot of things like his name sake.
But he never hesitated. Takumi Hesitated a few times but the new one...Saw a problem and went out to solve it.

The man had balls.




The Cheat said:


> You guys ever get tired of the old school fans bitching about the new kamen rider shows?



So far just silence on my end.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 10, 2009)

There is somewhat of Justification for Kuuga not being back:

Kamen Rider Decade has done this to most of the cast of the shows that they have visited so far. In some cases it's justified, as with Kamen Rider Kuuga, whose star Joe Odagiri has made it plain he dislikes that part of his career and has no intention of ever returning.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 10, 2009)

ONE MORE THING!

Fan Nicknames:

Decade has been given the Nickname: Megaman

Diend: Poke'mon Trainer


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 10, 2009)

Decade 11

Coming Soon...



....I knew I recoginized him from somewhere....

Now I'm like NC and wishes he hadn't.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 17, 2009)

Decade 11:

As I'm time pressed:

Some highlights:

Narutaki: AGAIN YOU'RE ON WATCH! 

This time you asshole you put Tsukasa untransformed against Ryuuga YA DICK!

Kaitou: YOU'RE ALSO ON WATCH!

You don't even get the Aesop straight.

You could at least make it look like you get it and brush it off. 

Instead you're Ryuuta's Dumber Brother.

Takumi: YOU'RE AWESOME!

Not Badass Awesome but Awesome in being the Peter Parker.

Yuri: You're officially Awesome.

It's nice to see a girl accept him for who he is.

Faiz Blaster: BFG GOOD.
 

Big Gun that out guns Shinkengers.

New problem however: Diend has now Orga, Delta, Kaxia, Smart Trooper and Psyga belts.

Also now on the Gripe: Narutaki....Ryuuga...Ultimate Rider?

*ROFL*

Besides: Hongo called he wants to kick your ass.

5/5



Ok and on to Decade 12:

Agito's Turn?

I...I...I don't see him.

I see Tsukasa as a Postman....with a letter to Souichi...

And Det. Yashiro is alive and taking over as chair person in charge of the G3-X department.

Grongi HERE?

WTF?

I know Kuuga and Agito are of the same worlds but this is pushing it.

G3-X still has the same Hardware issues.

As for Souchi with alot of Foreshadowing on Yashiro's and Agito's world all around...

I've come to the conclusion that: Souichi is all three Riders from the Original Combined.

He's Souchi (Agito in the next ep just resisting the Call).

He's Gills (Already in Exceed Form already)

He's G3-X (Foreshadowed)

I already Pity him.

Not to mention I'm actually afraid for Tsukasa with a ripped off belt and on the chopping block for a Lucifer's Hammer.

5/5


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 22, 2009)

WMG for KR: Decade

An interesting excuse for the lack of original Actors.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 22, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> WMG for KR: Decade
> 
> An interesting excuse for the lack of original Actors.



Yeah, but the Den-O world is going to be the actual Den-O world. Of course, that could be a plot point.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 22, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Yeah, but the Den-O world is going to be the actual Den-O world. Of course, that could be a plot point.



Not like they can't screw it up either.

Den-O rocks because you really can't screw it up.

Plus did you look at what's going to happen?

Ura-Tsukasa.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 22, 2009)

Rescue Fire 1 SUBBED.

Coming soon.

NOT TO MENTION HONGO!


----------



## Splyte (Apr 22, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Not like they can't screw it up either.
> 
> Den-O rocks because you really can't screw it up.
> 
> ...



M/U/K/R-Tsukasa, U/K/R-Natsumi and M-Yuusuke just from the preview. Also whats up with the final form ride? Maybe Den-o has two different ones?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 25, 2009)

Splyte said:


> M/U/K/R-Tsukasa, U/K/R-Natsumi and M-Yuusuke just from the preview. Also whats up with the final form ride? Maybe Den-o has two different ones?



The newest FFR is Agito's Bike in Slider Form.

With a small homage of KR: G3X's Drive By Shooting.

As for Den-O...UP in the air.

But I really liked how Tsukasa smirked at the Picture.

He knew this world was awesome.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 25, 2009)

Rescue Fire 1.

OMG IT"S THE MOST AWESOME THING EVAR YET!

Homura: Call him anything you want but Goddamn he is an awesome dude not to mention his background as a firefighter.

F2: Strong Lancer yes. Field Medic Yep. 

F3: Lady frigid yep.

Captain: Homura did have a legit reason....Even Rescue Force or...THE DIRECTOR would be proud.

The Director: It's Hongo....NUFF SAID.

Their Standard arms: Rescue Breaker....Still useful.

The new one in Extinguisher mode....PUTS OUT FIRES BETTER than a FIRE HOSE.

Rescue Striker: *Mourns* F3 you have a lot of explaining to do when Hikaru gets back.

Rescue Dragon: *shock* BADASS MO FO WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION IN FUSED WITH THE LAGAAN AND RESCUE SOUL.

11/5


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 25, 2009)

Alas Hongo was a guest star....a shame.

Rescue Fire 2 is on the Job and all subbed.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 25, 2009)

Rescue Fire 2 and

Well...some new info.

Turns out that Tetsuya Homura (Fire 1) needs some work in training.

Fire 3 is still ice cold.

Fire 2 can take Curry....HOT STUFF.

Thank you hot Cafeteria Regular!  

Well due to his recklessness, Tetsuya is given a different Henshin device which is also....A ROBOT PARTNER CONNECTED TO THE UFDA MAINFRAME.

For Training purposes only.

It's called TFQ.

Well gee thanks Takara.

Anyway the team is dispatched to a extreme fire.

Their new HQ looks pretty sweet despite not being able to move an inch except up or down.

Anyway...We find out that UFDA scientists have discovered a way to channel a Rescue Soul into a Weapon.

Aparently Tetsuya can send a General class Enemy out like Pikachu does Team Rocket.

Well we are given a nickname for our new friend: Qsuke.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 25, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Nope.



*Eats your internets.*


----------



## Splyte (Apr 26, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> From what I understand, Den-O's form just turns him into Momotaros.



Yeh, that's right but the fact that Kaitoh has a different FFR is interesting. This episode was hectic and packed with fighting. Also:


----------



## Splyte (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes this is a double post but w.e.

Kamen Rider Decade: All Riders vs Daishocker

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlJfHFJ8KH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 2, 2009)

YAHOOOOOOO!!!!

To Decade!!


----------



## Viciousness (May 2, 2009)

Wow! this thread is still going after 3 years...
I lost touch with the series since my post back then. I stopped after Blade. Were Den-O and Kiva really worth watching? Or should I just skip ahead to Decade?


----------



## Splyte (May 2, 2009)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Wow! this thread is still going after 3 years...
> I lost touch with the series since my post back then. I stopped after Blade. Were Den-O and Kiva really worth watching? Or should I just skip ahead to Decade?



What do you/don't you like in a rider series?


----------



## Viciousness (May 3, 2009)

Splyte said:


> What do you/don't you like in a rider series?



Well my favorite are the dark gritty ones like Kamen Rider Black..over the just fun silly ones like Black RX. I liked the movie Zo. I did enjoy Faizu and Blade. The Agito movie was cool too. But if Den-O and Kiva are both reminiscent of Black RX I'd rather skip em.


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 3, 2009)

Splyte said:


> Kamen Rider Decade: All Riders vs Daishocker
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlJfHFJ8KH8[/YOUTUBE]



It was then that I felt a disturbance in the force.

It's was the screams of Evil.

You know what would make this entirely worse for Daishocker?

Rescue Fire with Force and Super Sentai Teaming up.

How?

Hongo and Souchi are best friends. 

Any way: Decade 14, Rescue Fire 3 and Shinkenger 11


----------



## Talon. (May 4, 2009)

decade, kiva, faiz, and Rryuki are my personal favorite KR series.
but thats just me


----------



## Splyte (May 4, 2009)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Well my favorite are the dark gritty ones like Kamen Rider Black..over the just fun silly ones like Black RX. I liked the movie Zo. I did enjoy Faizu and Blade. The Agito movie was cool too. But if Den-O and Kiva are both reminiscent of Black RX I'd rather skip em.



Den-o is all about the gags but I really enjoyed it. It's fourth movie just came out last week while the tv series ended in jan 08. I guess if you don't want a light hearted rider series then skip it. It is quite good though.

If you have some time you could give Kiva a try. The story line takes place in 2008 with Wataru(Kiva) and in 1986 with Otoya(Wataru's dad) and you get to watch as the past event's create how everything came to be in 2008. 

If you haven't seen Ryuki though, then you should watch that. TV Nihon just reached episode 40 today.

As for decade, have you heard anything about it? So far it's about Tsukasa(decade) as he travels to through the 9 rider worlds(alternate worlds). So if you've seen a bunch of other series you can appreciate it more.


----------



## Talon. (May 5, 2009)

Hmm....I never got into Den-O....I might try and Watch Hibiki, and possibly blade.
to my surprise, Dragon Knight is good, despite being the American Production of Ryuki


----------



## Perfect Moron (May 5, 2009)

Yoshimaster, Kiva starts out promising but halfway around they throw in some unbearable romance shit and it gets painful to watch. I dropped it on episode 30-something. The one you definitely need to watch is Kabuto. The story starts to fall apart on the last third but it's still entertaining because of the great characters. However, the highlight of the series is the action. The reason you watch the series is the delicious Rider porn (they seem to get a little short on budget near the end, though).

If you like the older Heisei series you should watch Decade too (although Blade and Faiz where the ones that got the worst treatment, imo).


----------



## Splyte (May 5, 2009)

Perfect Moron said:


> Yoshimaster, Kiva starts out promising but halfway around they throw in some unbearable romance shit and it gets painful to watch. I dropped it on episode 30-something.
> 
> If you like the older Heisei series you should watch Decade too (although Blade and Faiz where the ones that got the worst treatment, imo).



As for Kiva I think a lot of people have the opposite opinion as you in thems of the high-low points, Similar to what you said about Kabuto. Although I liked Kabuto much better because of the action. 

Imo, only the ryuki world got poor treatment. That time vent plothole crap pisses me off still. I don't know why everyone is pissing on the blade eps, those were some of the better ones imo.

Also he said he liked Faiz and Kiva has _some_ similarities that I wouldn't say due to spoilers.



Talon. said:


> Hmm....I never got into Den-O....I might try and Watch Hibiki, and possibly blade.
> to my surprise, Dragon Knight is good, despite being the American Production of Ryuki



Hibiki got a lot of hate when it was airing for being so different from the other rider series but a lot of people are warming up to it now. It has a really likable cast and the main kid character isn't some whining punk. I really liked Hibiki. *You should definitely watch the movie though*, it's one of the best rider movies. Just don't go into the series thinking "This better have awesome bike action and follow rider the traditional formula word for word!!11".


----------



## Viciousness (May 7, 2009)

Thanks alot for the summaries everyone. Sorry it took me so long to respond, lost power for a couple days.. I'll probably start with Kabuto. Good to know Nihon is doing Ryuki all the way through now. I may check that out as well and at least move onto the Hibiki movie after that, before checking out Decade.


----------



## Talon. (May 8, 2009)

Kabuto's look makes me think of a cross between Den-O and Faiz. O.o
@Splyte: thanks for the heads up. I remember seeing Hibiki in the Decade premiere ep (altho i didnt know who it was until someone told me) and i thought he looked pretty badass


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 9, 2009)

Rescue Fire 3:

Well we find out why Ritsuka is a bit cold.

And thank you lord for her Rescue Soul.


Decade 14:

Pretty much serves as the leaping off point for the Chou Den-O Movie....Still AWESOME AND WIN.


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 9, 2009)

In other news: DECADE 15.

The Climax goes on.

Also: The events of Chou Den-O Movie will occur after the events of 15 aparently and according to Wiki: To celebrate Den-O's Return: Kiva arrives with Cast.

Also: From my lurkings on TV-Nihon: They use Kiva form again.....Toei I know you love Kiva to bits and it's cheap to do it but...Kiva isn't your best work.


----------



## Perfect Moron (May 10, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Also: From my lurkings on TV-Nihon: They use Kiva form again.....Toei I know you love Kiva to bits and it's cheap to do it but...Kiva isn't your best work.


It seems to me it's the opposite, Kiva is always used to job to someone. Even when Decade wins the fight, it's after his Kiva transformation is defeated, like his fight with Knight. And before it's used, they always make a point of calling Kiva a monster.



DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Thanks alot for the summaries everyone. Sorry it took me so long to respond, lost power for a couple days.. I'll probably start with Kabuto.


Prepare to have a mancrush on Tendou.


----------



## Talon. (May 10, 2009)

Perfect Moron said:


> It seems to me it's the opposite, Kiva is always used to job to someone. Even when Decade wins the fight, it's after his Kiva transformation is defeated, like his fight with Knight. And before it's used, they always make a point of calling Kiva a monster.



isnt that because he is a monster?


----------



## Splyte (May 10, 2009)

Anyone see Decade 16 yet? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKUxxZzNUTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 11, 2009)

Epic Fail

Decade tries to be Den-O.


----------



## Talon. (May 11, 2009)

@ Bolt: LOLOOLOLOLOOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

@Splyte:


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 12, 2009)

Den-O world: A climax from beginning to end:
[YOUTUBE]-Q2AsgmlsnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (May 13, 2009)

yeah i guess you could say thats how Den-O's world is....Im gonna try and watch Hibiki before those episodes of Decade are aired.


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 14, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Den-O world: A climax from beginning to end:
> [YOUTUBE]-Q2AsgmlsnU[/YOUTUBE]



On that Same level: JOURNEY THROUGH FAIZ!


----------



## Talon. (May 14, 2009)

That was a cool vid 
my IXA set is beastin :ho
Edit: i just saw 16, gonna watch 17.
oh, by the way, has anyone heard any info about a Decade video game?


----------



## Splyte (Jun 11, 2009)

Talon. said:


> That was a cool vid
> my IXA set is beastin :ho
> Edit: i just saw 16, gonna watch 17.
> oh, by the way, has anyone heard any info about a Decade video game?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay guys I have a kamen delima

I am going to watch 5 kamen rider series

BUT ONLY 5

What are the 5 best ones?

I Know for a fact I WILL be watching Kabuto & Decade

What other 3 should I include?


----------



## Splyte (Jun 22, 2009)

Ryuki, Den-o and Kuuga.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 23, 2009)

but ryuki is pretty much dragon knight


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 5, 2009)

Presenting Kamen Rider W


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 5, 2009)

And here's the plot:

The eco city, Fuuto. There are windmills everywhere because of the plentiful wind in this land. The people here "love our town", living in this city even today.

But beneath this seemingly peaceful city's surface are strange crimes. "Gaia Memory", a USB-like item, when inserted in humans turn them into super humans called "Dopand". The police are helpless against the incidents the Dopand cause.

In this intrigue-filled city, these two are the only ones who can clear away the sadness!

Hidari Shoutaru, a half-boiled detective who champions himself as a hard-boiled.

Phillip. He possesses the memory of the Earth in his brain. A mystery-filled magic/demon young man.

These two form a single detective combi.

Protect this city of fates from these various incidents!

These two are a single Kamen Rider!

YAY! TWO FOR THE PRICE OF ONE!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 6, 2009)

Decade, Kabuto, Kuuga

Could kick his ass


----------



## jeffmaxwell (Jul 6, 2009)

I downloaded this show in its entirety (or at least to where it is now...)

I haven't watched any of it...not sure I'll like the Power Rangers style flow it has going.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 13, 2009)

THe honnest to God Crossover has arrived in RAW form


----------



## Talon. (Jul 22, 2009)

i saw it. its damn good. is the Rekka Daizantou a FAR or a FFR? (its kind of a stupid question)


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 23, 2009)

Decade 24 SUB FORM

Ok that's it. 

Narutaki officially is pissing me off.

SO WHAT!

Riders in Sentai. 

COMEON THAT'S AN AWESOME THING!


----------



## Splyte (Jul 23, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i saw it. its damn good. is the Rekka Daizantou a FAR or a FFR? (its kind of a stupid question)



Neither. It's just an attack ride.



Grandmaster Kane said:


> but ryuki is pretty much dragon knight



Except better.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 25, 2009)

FYI for future reference when watching Decade or Shinkenger.

Watch the following episodes in order for continuity:

20 of Shinkenger (Start of the Crossover)

24 of Decade

21 of Shinkenger

25 or Decade (End of the Crossover)


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 27, 2009)

HE'S BACK ARMED WITH HIS THEME SONG

 26 Rider Kicks

RX's World

Now we'll FINALLY get to the bottom of it all.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 27, 2009)

WOOHOO! Thats known as "win"


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 27, 2009)

*screams like a fanboy*



It's now time to watch Decade again. Been piling up episodes.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 6, 2009)

Kamen Rider: Climax Heroes



Got it already


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 7, 2009)

I REALLY MISS THIS THREAD.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazons World will be after RX's


----------



## Abigail (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll just put this here.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 31, 2009)

Ah crap.

Decades in....A CLIFFHANGER!


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 31, 2009)

DARK Decade, duh.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh bugger, we'll have to wait for the film to know what happens. 

But this has been a great series though.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 1, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Ah crap.
> 
> Decades in....A CLIFFHANGER!



Yeah, but this way we get to see Kamen Ridenarok as a movie. I don't think a few TV episodes would do it justice.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 1, 2009)

DVD in 2010. 

Long wait is long.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 5, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Yeah, but this way we get to see Kamen Ridenarok as a movie. I don't think a few TV episodes would do it justice.



Still to END IT LIKE THIS!

Espicially when I see it has no connection to FRIGGEN ALL KAMEN RIDER VS DAI SHOCKER!




Graham Aker said:


> DVD in 2010.
> 
> Long wait is long.



And you sarc wonder why I'm mad.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

They aired it on the CW Friday afternoon here, it was odd.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 6, 2009)

Kamen Rider Double is today, yeah?


----------



## Brian (Sep 14, 2009)

I was actually re-watching Kamen Rider Black eariler today


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 16, 2009)

Agito is massive win.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 16, 2009)

What would be the most fun installment to start on? I've heard so much about Kamen Rider that I want to check it out now. Are the newest series good then?


----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2009)

Start on the first Kamen Rider if you can find it. I can't say about the new ones cause I've only watched up to Black RX, I was wondering if they're any good myself.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still on Kabuto and Hibiki, I really need to pick up the pace and get caught up.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 16, 2009)

Finished Kuuga, Kabuto, Decade, For some reason Kiva

Next on the list. Agito, Black, likely Den-O

And is Double actually good or are people fucking with me?


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 16, 2009)

I watch Kamen Rider on the CW 4Kids.....it's okay.>.>


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorairo Warai said:


> I watch Kamen Rider on the CW 4Kids.....it's okay.>.>



which means your watching the dub of Ryuki. which also means you have yet to experience Kabuto.


----------



## Splyte (Sep 17, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Espicially when I see it has no connection to FRIGGEN ALL KAMEN RIDER VS DAI SHOCKER!



We don't know that for sure yet. It's been stated to take place after the end of the series. With the series ending in a cliff hanger leading directly to the second move, I don't see how that changes or contradicts the official word on All riders vs Dai Shocker's placement in the time line. 

Either way I already watched All riders vs Dai Shocker.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2009)

How did it take me so long to see this thread?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 17, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Finished Kuuga, Kabuto, Decade, *For some reason Kiva*


Otoya yo. 



> And is Double actually good or are people fucking with me?


It's awesome, watch it.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Sep 17, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> which means your watching the dub of Ryuki. which also means you have yet to experience Kabuto.



Kamen Rider Dragon Knight is not like Ryuki. It has a different story and it gives tribute to the original creation of Shotaro Ishinomori, which Ryuki failed to do.


----------



## Insomniac Pride (Sep 17, 2009)

寫輪眼 said:


> Any Kamen rider...
> Kyuuga
> Agito
> Ryuki
> ...



XD
Well I've heard of all the ones you listed, but you listed most of the ones I;m not a fan of! XD


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone know were i can get an All riders vs Daishocker hard copy?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 19, 2009)

Haku_Taker said:


> Kamen Rider Dragon Knight is not like Ryuki.



Yeah, Dragon Knight fails unlike Ryuki. 

Let's change henshin phrases and make transformations seem retarded! I don't think that any version of the Power Rangers needed to scream out "POWER RANGERS" to transform.



> Anyone know were i can get an All riders vs Daishocker hard copy?


DVD isn't even out, and I doubt there's anyone out there who actually has a decent quality rip.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Sep 20, 2009)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Yeah, Dragon Knight fails unlike Ryuki.
> 
> Let's change henshin phrases and make transformations seem retarded! I don't think that any version of the Power Rangers needed to scream out "POWER RANGERS" to transform.



It doesn't. Its story gives honor to Shotaro Ishinomori's works more than Ryuki. Ryuki is HIGHLANDER with Kamen Riders.

Using 'Transform' is rather leaning towards those robots that are more than meets the eye. Saying 'Henshin' would sound weeabooish. You don't want that when you are establishing a toku market in America again. Seriously there is NO PLEASING YOU PEOPLE! At least anything than 'Ecto-Phase Activate!!'* And 'Kamen Rider' is decent because it helps to fucking reinforce the title of the show!* It would be different now if tokusatsu was more familiar in America like it is in Asia. Fucking whiners don't have a good answer either. WUT NOW!?!?

You're too much of a hardcore fan to understand but no one in the America in the general demographic (except KR fans) knows the concept of 'henshin' in Kamen Rider shows. Honestly even if they followed your solution, you'd still find a way to nit pick it because as a hardcore fan, you would not be satisfied except re-watching Ryuki. I would prefer what works for the new fans to enjoy a better KR adaptation than LOL MASKED RIDER. ECTOPHASE ACTIVATE FTW!!!!


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 20, 2009)

Haku_Taker said:


> It doesn't. Its story gives honor to Shotaro Ishinomori's works more than Ryuki. Ryuki is HIGHLANDER with Kamen Riders.
> 
> Using 'Transform' is rather leaning towards those robots that are more than meets the eye. Saying 'Henshin' would sound weeabooish. You don't want that when you are establishing a toku market in America again. Seriously there is NO PLEASING YOU PEOPLE! At least anything than 'Ecto-Phase Activate!!'* And 'Kamen Rider' is decent because it helps to fucking reinforce the title of the show!* It would be different now if tokusatsu was more familiar in America like it is in Asia. Fucking whiners don't have a good answer either. WUT NOW!?!?
> 
> *You're too much of a hardcore fan to understand but no one in the America in the general demographic (except KR fans) knows the concept of 'henshin' in Kamen Rider shows.* Honestly even if they followed your solution, you'd still *find a way to nit pick it because as a hardcore fan, you would not be satisfied except re-watching Ryuki.* I would prefer what works for the new fans to enjoy a better KR adaptation than *LOL MASKED RIDER. ECTOPHASE ACTIVATE FTW!!!!*



1) The adaption personally I didnt like it but maybe as to changing what people could consider a key point of kamen rider wouldnt like it to grow in popularity if it's not the actual thing. Since it is just an american interpretation

2)That's obivious any port/new series will be nit picked if a fan of the older series doesnt like it

3)


----------



## hammer (Sep 20, 2009)

i personally am unable to sit threw dragon knight


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 20, 2009)

So how was today's episode of Double?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 20, 2009)

It has been subbed...KRouble ep 1

Agree with a whole lot of people on HJU...Shotrou is the weird mix of Tsukasa and Otoya.

Phillip is kinda like the Book Brain with Shotrou being the street smart who monologues OUT LOUD....For a few moments I thought he was going to be Magnum for a bit.

Akio is the Rider Lady useless except for maybe being a Love interest (According to her 20) and guess who she's taking after?

Rebecca off of Tailspin

Dopants are essentailly Drug Users that are being sold stuff that do what regular ones don't...MAKE YOU SUPER HUMAN.

Like I said before...Double is crazy powerful so far.


----------



## hammer (Sep 20, 2009)

so has 2 been subbed yet for doubble i cant seem to find it


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 20, 2009)

Havent seen it yet hope it's good.


----------



## hammer (Sep 20, 2009)

Haku_Taker said:


> It doesn't. Its story gives honor to Shotaro Ishinomori's works more than Ryuki. Ryuki is HIGHLANDER with Kamen Riders.
> 
> Using 'Transform' is rather leaning towards those robots that are more than meets the eye. Saying 'Henshin' would sound weeabooish. You don't want that when you are establishing a toku market in America again. Seriously there is NO PLEASING YOU PEOPLE! At least anything than 'Ecto-Phase Activate!!'* And 'Kamen Rider' is decent because it helps to fucking reinforce the title of the show!* It would be different now if tokusatsu was more familiar in America like it is in Asia. Fucking whiners don't have a good answer either. WUT NOW!?!?
> 
> You're too much of a hardcore fan to understand but no one in the America in the general demographic (except KR fans) knows the concept of 'henshin' in Kamen Rider shows. Honestly even if they followed your solution, you'd still find a way to nit pick it because as a hardcore fan, you would not be satisfied except re-watching Ryuki. I would prefer what works for the new fans to enjoy a better KR adaptation than LOL MASKED RIDER. ECTOPHASE ACTIVATE FTW!!!!



the only American adaption of masked heroes i will EVER watch is mighty morphin power rangers everything else is crap.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Sep 21, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> the only American adaption of masked heroes i will EVER watch is mighty morphin power rangers everything else is crap.





Zyuranger>>>>>MMPR. But MMPR gained a cult following. 

The directors of Kamen Rider Dragon Knight are the *Wang Brothers.* Steve Wang and Mike Wang are avid Kamen Rider fans. Steve Wang directed the badassery that is Guyver 2: Dark Hero. And dude, MMPR has nothing against Heroes, 24, and Lost. KRDK is like Kamen Rider meets Heroes, Lost and 24 more than Power Rangers.

Son Goku: It's an American interpretation IF they use Ryuki's storyline. But they didn't.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 21, 2009)

First ep of Double was awesome.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 21, 2009)

Hagi said:


> First ep of Double was awesome.



Who doesn't like CYCLONE! JOKER! 

I have high expectations for episode 3


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2009)

Haku_Taker said:


> Zyuranger>>>>>MMPR. But MMPR gained a cult following.
> 
> The directors of Kamen Rider Dragon Knight are the *Wang Brothers.* Steve Wang and Mike Wang are avid Kamen Rider fans. Steve Wang directed the badassery that is Guyver 2: Dark Hero. And dude, MMPR has nothing against Heroes, 24, and Lost. KRDK is like Kamen Rider meets *Heroes, Lost and 24 *more than Power Rangers.
> 
> Son Goku: It's an American interpretation IF they use Ryuki's storyline. But they didn't.



you act like thats a good thing


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 21, 2009)

MOTHER FUCKING GREEN RANGER


----------



## Splyte (Sep 21, 2009)

Insomniac Pride said:


> XD
> Well I've heard of all the ones you listed, but you listed most of the ones I;m not a fan of! XD



Which series have you seen?


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2009)

Splyte said:


> Which series have you seen?



this person lacks knowing of kuugas plant nuke and den-o/decade ore sanjou


----------



## Hamtaro971 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have already seen the first two episodes of KRW and it's awesome.
I wonder what we will see in the next episode.

BTW, I'm digging the Stag Phone....


----------



## Talon. (Sep 24, 2009)

Im just now watching episode 2. Im digging it so far, the opening pretty catchy, the Rider (Riders?) is/are pretty cool. Im digging the Bat and Stag gadgets.
I just dont understand why phillip dresses up like a chick.


----------



## Abigail (Oct 24, 2009)

Wonderful news on the Showa front.

Amazon is now completely subbed and joins V3 as the only two Showa series completely done.

Also Century Kings is back subbing Black. Only 11 episodes remain on that. Fingers crossed that they'll do Black-RX next.

As for Kuuga a group is finally subbing it. They've finished eight episodes with episode nine due out tomorrow if all goes well. The groups blog:


----------



## Splyte (Oct 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




W's new half change is call Fang. That trex is part of the Fang memory.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Kamen Rider Skull from the upcoming prequelish movie. Soukichi Narumi/Oyassan transforms into Skull with the Skull memory and Lost Driver and is played by the guy who sung GSL's theme song.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 1, 2009)

Goddammit double rider

/bump


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 2, 2009)

KR Skull is fuckwin. Fedora + Scarf 



Talon. said:


> *I just dont understand why phillip dresses up like a chick.*


Tarp


----------



## Abigail (Nov 3, 2009)

Kuuga episode 10 out. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 3, 2009)

Abigail said:


> Kuuga episode 10 out. Fuck yeah.



Finally the majority of you guys can watch the best Heisei Rider series.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 16, 2009)

Episode 11 of Kuuga is out.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 18, 2009)

Skull reminds me of Rorschach....lol
Oh dear god......first Pic of Kamen Rider Accel
The Magnificent Butcher


----------



## Abigail (Nov 19, 2009)

Episode 12 of Kuuga is out.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 20, 2009)

i cant believe im saying this but i didnt like kuuga that much.....Kabuto pwnzorz.
oh, and the Den-O/Decade movie is freakin brilliant.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 20, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i cant believe im saying this but i didnt like kuuga that much


 

Also no more Kuuga for a while.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 20, 2009)

Shit happens 
Episode 7 of Double was strange....Philip reminded me of Ryotarou from Den-O when he did that dance


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 14, 2009)

14 episodes of Double and I have to say this is the best KR I've seen. The characters are all likeable. It's so fun to watch their interactions with each other. And Wakana-hime is so pek .

I got some Otoya-Maya vibes when Shotaro tried to get on Wakana's good side, and now with Philip but the latest ep. seems to hint that he might be her little brother. Well, at least that's what I got out of it.

Epic Kamen Rider is epic. Can't wait for 15 and the film to surface on the interwebz as well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Obviously by now, a lot of people here have heard of it.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2009)

When does the decade movie come out again? december 13th? I wonder if somebody wikipedia it already


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 14, 2009)

Movie came out on Saturday 
If you want spoilers, Igadevil or /m/ has them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 14, 2009)

Getting back to Kuuga now that episodes are being released


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2009)

I just wikipedia the decade movie and hmmm it was very anti climatic as I read it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 15, 2009)

When I read "defeats blah blah blah and Kabuto" I stopped reading. It's probably not the real Tendou because the REAL Tendou Souji, who walks the path of Heaven, the man who will rule everything, would not lose to Dickade of all people/riders. 

Now I'm having second thoughts if I should check out the film or not.


----------



## dark_himura (Dec 15, 2009)

ive recently finished Decade and because of that i was interested enough to check out Kabuto. Tendou is EPIC. Also currently watching Kamen Rider Double/W and this show also kicks arse. Now im waiting for the Decade+Double movie to come out with subs. 

btw have you heard of Kamen Rider Dragon Knight? apparently its a US version of Ryuki.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 15, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> When I read "defeats blah blah blah and Kabuto" I stopped reading. It's probably not the real Tendou because the REAL Tendou Souji, who walks the path of Heaven, the man who will rule everything, would not lose to Dickade of all people/riders.



It is him and he was defeated for the sake of the rider multiverse. Deal.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for spoiling that for me ;___;
its whatevs. I want Accel to show up, goddammit.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2009)

FANG JOKER!! 

2010 can not come more quickly... because there's no episode next week. 

Philip's real name is Raito. Ehhh, Light? The Child of Fate. Things aren't looking good for him though since Saeko wants him back. I was expecting her to say "my little brother" honestly.  
Her plan was pretty ace though. Just as planned.  

Not much Wakana-hime. 
But woo! Yuuri Morishita more than makes up for it as this episodes, and the next', guest. Saeko looked fucking goddess this ep. too.

And really liking Shotaro. I liked how he got pissed and impatient when someone was committing evil deeds using their name.
Also lol @ Philip's lying down on the couch Henshin. 



Splyte said:


> It is him and he was defeated for the sake of the rider multiverse. Deal.


Oh so Kabuto purposely lost for the sake of the multiverse. Got it.

Tendou would never lose in a real fight, not to ANYONE!!!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Tendou walks the Path of Heaven, he cannot lose 

Also Kamen Rider The First is awesome


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2009)

Real Tendou > ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Souji.

Also The First is awesome, you want to see The Next too. It's a bit less serious but still awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

So this is how it started.


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2009)

If your talking about the OBD, it was basically Ryoma.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah it was all Ryoma


----------



## Agony (Dec 25, 2009)

YES!there's kamen rider rx too!i love it.especially they're opening theme soundtrack and their ending theme soundtrack.its killing me!


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 26, 2009)

Splyte said:


> It is him and he was defeated for the sake of the rider multiverse. Deal.



Except no spoilers have clarified whether or not it's the real Souji Tendou. 

No Hiro Mizushima voicing him =  automatically not TENDOU


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

Decade Kabuto is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyways.

Well I could Clock Up to dodge this flying Rider, but I'll stand there. Also even Hyper Kabuto in Decade can't use Hyper Clock Up.

When the real Riders like Kenzaki showed up, Decade gets trashed.


----------



## KR Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

The fact the movie is happening seems to conflict with that, but truth is Decade is nothing without copying what came before him or using their powers.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

Even still all the AR versions of the Heisei Riders blow ass compared to their original counter parts ie Souji vs Tendou, Kazuma vs Kenzaki, Yuusuke vs the real Kuuga, ect...

Blade trashing Decade was the best end for any episode.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 27, 2009)

> Blade trashing Decade was the best end for any episode.


That was hardcore!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> When the real Riders like Kenzaki showed up, Decade gets trashed.



also, it looked like Kick Hopper was beating him in close combat


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLt8rDKwzrw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

lmao


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 27, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> also, it looked like Kick Hopper was beating him in close combat



Until Narutaki realized that the Hoppers wanted to kill Kuuga first and sent them away. The dumbass could have gotten rid of Decade in episode 3


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2009)

Decade's Fury Form is also incredibly homosexual


----------



## Talon. (Dec 31, 2009)

Crimson:WTF. SRSLY.
What the hell is this Fury Form i keep hearing about?


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2009)

When he powers up his Attack Ride: Rider Kick, the pink is replaced by white.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 4, 2010)

Double ep. 16 was intense.

Kirihiko training for his waifu. 

It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-LXe3IMuQA[/YOUTUBE]

I want one


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 7, 2010)

Blade is a pretty good show


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2010)

Agito rider kicking a god. Looove eit


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2010)

You know you love it, Tag Hopper.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 8, 2010)

Nobody wants a deca driver like me?


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2010)

Decade blows.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 8, 2010)

is this anything like power rangers?

...cuz judging by TWF's avatar


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2010)

you live up to your handle, good to know that hasn't stopped yet.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Nobody wants a deca driver like me?



I want a Faiz Gear.


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2010)

Kick Hopper Zecter and Rider Brace. Or alternatively Blade Rouser and Henshin belt.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2010)

How about a Hyper Zector to go along with your Kick Hopper Zector?

You will be Hyper Kick Hopper.

Kicking people in the face at FTL across time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2010)

Hyper Jump


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2010)

Kick Hopper speed > FTL.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2010)

He moves at the speed of Kick.

Yes, Kick is required to be capitalized.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2010)

MSN paint a Hyper Kick Hopper


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2010)

This was a pretty good Kick/Punch Hopper video I found on youtube, have you guys seen it?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL4TLZECzGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2010)

Hopper: The Movie


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd watch it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Hopper: The Movie



It would consist of every Hopper Rider getting together for the sole purpose of kicking Decade's ass


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2010)

And Kiva too.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2010)

There needs to be at least a Kamen Rider subforum

The fact that Heroes gets one and KR doesn't makes me feel like someone's laughing at me


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2010)

Well an all encompassing Tokusatsu forum divied into Kamen Rider, Super Sentai and other stuff like Garo would be good.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2010)

it would be amazing


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2010)

Speaking of which how far are you in Blade now?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm past the sixth episode


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2010)

you should be on the 20th+ episode by now


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm really slow


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> Well an all encompassing Tokusatsu forum divied into Kamen Rider, Super Sentai and other stuff like Garo would be good.



That would be the best.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2010)

I can never figure out why people would hate Kabuto 

Yeah, it obviously has flaws but they weren't so big that they completely dragged down the show and the characters are interesting enough to make up for it


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I can never figure out why people would hate Kabuto
> 
> Yeah, it obviously has flaws but they weren't so big that they completely dragged down the show and the characters are interesting enough to make up for it



Because they have horrible taste.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2010)

lol Henshin Justice


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2010)

It's only good for letting me know if some more obscure series I'm keeping up with have been subbed more.

Their "discussions" are just horrendous.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 8, 2010)

from start to finish av seen Blade, Kabuto and Decade. seen the first couple of episodes of 555/Faiz and Den-O but will probably never finish them. dunno if I'm gonna watch W yet.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2010)

I heard W is pretty awesome except for the female tag-along


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 9, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I heard W is pretty awesome except for the female tag-along


At first but when she gets settled in and knows what's going on which only takes like 2 or 3 episodes, she becomes great. For me at least, the trio's interactions with each other are 1 of the things I look forward to in the show.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2010)

who is the best designed Kamen Rider so far?

I'm a bit classic as my first Kamen rider was Black.  So I really loved the Black alternate suits.  And  Shadowmoon was jut a badass when I grew up.

Other than that maybe Kuuga's and Kabuto.....but for some reason........I really love saying FAIZ!  However, i don't like his DecaDriver the cellphone thing was a bit turn off.  Decade's Driver was awesome with just throwing the card in was great.  however his design was horrible for his henshin form.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 11, 2010)

Fang Joker Double 17


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2010)

Hyper Kabuto/Kabuto, Kick Hopper, Agito's final form, Ryuga, and Blade/King, Joker Chalice.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 12, 2010)

why is it that when I read TWF's post it immediately thought it was like Decade's deca driver going Agito, Kabuto, Joker Chalice!!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Time for my Blade progress update

So apparently Kiryuu gets killed off rather fast and that pussy Mutsuki gets Leangle back


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, pussy Leangle isn't going anywhere but he does improve, alu Shun style. If that's an improvement to you or not is your take.

Also Stroev talking trash about the Hoppers.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> Also Stroev talking trash about the Hoppers.



Dai Hopper does not approve


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

Dai Hopper will show him what true hell is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2010)

New to the series, but quite enjoying it. :ho


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

Gayiva.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2010)

I see you talking about me.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

Neg Kick.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2010)

Child of the sun fears nothing. 

Reminds me, I should get started on Black again soon.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

You are no Century King.

:**shadowmoon:


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Black and Black RX for best smiley


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2010)

That reminds me. Again.

Did you watch the movie only riders(and G)?


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

All except G and J


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2010)

From what I've seen, G is pimpin'.

And Shin had one of the most brutal finishers. Like Amazon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

I declare this thread the best thread in the Theatre section 

I have spoken and my Word is Law


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2010)

And looks like Fang has already discovered Yak's treachory.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

Stronger is the strongest


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2010)

STUH 

RON

GAHR

Also


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

Who happens to be a Hopper.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2010)

He walks a path filled with light, though.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_iP5_QkD-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

like I said

best thread in Theatre section


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

CD have you watched The Next yet? It's not as good as The First but its more campy and has V3 in it as well as the ending fight kicking ass.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2010)

Best gif ever. Missing G.

And I just love Super-1's design for some reason.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

ZO is the man.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 16, 2010)

Nonriders/Rider-like characters are pretty cool

Riotrooper, V1, G4, Tackle, Shadow Moon, et al


----------



## Abigail (Jan 17, 2010)

Updated my Kamen Rider thread with the first fifteen episodes of Double.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2010)

W is really good.

Though I watch whoever is competent enough to sub.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn right. Have you seen the latest episode?

Fuck...


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2010)

Haven't seen that one yet, but previews for the previous one tell me something bad is going to happen to Nazca.



And has anyone else seen All Riders vs. Daishocker yet?


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn episode 18.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Updated my Kamen Rider thread with the first fifteen episodes of Double.



Okay good, will request those after I finish my other series. :ho

You guys made me a fan for life.


----------



## reji12 (Jan 19, 2010)

isnt it a manga er something ive heard the name


----------



## Fang (Jan 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Okay good, will request those after I finish my other series. :ho
> 
> You guys made me a fan for life.



You dishonor Garren, go back to Emperor Kiva. :daihopper:


----------



## Stroev (Jan 19, 2010)

reji12 said:


> isnt it a manga er something ive heard the name


A live action TV show.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 19, 2010)

Which also has a manga.

Kamen Rider Spirits.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2010)

TWF said:


> You dishonor Garren, go back to Emperor Kiva. :daihopper:



No like my Garren set?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2010)

Kamen Rider Black manga do want


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jan 19, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kamen Rider Black manga do want



A version of Spirits in Heisei flavor would be pretty neat.
But JUDO


----------



## Fang (Jan 19, 2010)

Why does Den-O get four movies, an Imajin manga, and a mini-series but Kabuto just had a Hyper DVD and single movie?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 19, 2010)

Comedy.

And was there ever a manga that Ishinmori created before the show came on, or was KR only a show in the beginning?


----------



## Fang (Jan 19, 2010)

Not a good enough reason.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 20, 2010)

the world is an unfair place


----------



## Stroev (Jan 20, 2010)

Japan thinks it's good enough.


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2010)

Japan also likes Naruto and Bleach, hurr.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 20, 2010)

Though One Piece and Dragon Quest top their sales charts. 

brb spreading  in HoU


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2010)

Begging for a negging.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 20, 2010)

Red henshins into green


----------



## Zetta (Jan 20, 2010)

TWF said:


> Why does Den-O get four movies, an Imajin manga, and a mini-series but Kabuto just had a Hyper DVD and single movie?



Because everyone in Japan is gay for Ryoutarou.


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2010)

That explains Tsukasa as well.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2010)

Actually I thought they liked the Imagin's wacky shenanigans more? 

And has anyone seen Decade's first movie yet? Been out for some time.


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2010)

which one

Dai-Shocker vs All Riders or Hyper Battle?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2010)

All Riders.

Never knew that a hyper Battle was made.


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2010)

Saw it like a week ago on youtube


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2010)

Which one?

And 1:15 Kcik Hopper and Ohja


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2010)

All Riders vs Dai Shocker....the rush subs were on youtube over a week ago and Ryoma/Zetta posted links in the convo at the time.

Slowpoke.jpg 

At least Decade had what's coming to him and my man Shadow Moon.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2010)

Decade needed help from a n00b to beat Shadow Moon.

It's a good thing they kept the Nobuhiko part of his name like other AR riders(even though he's one of those not-so Riders).


----------



## Abigail (Jan 21, 2010)

TWF said:


> All Riders vs Dai Shocker....the rush subs were on youtube over a week ago and Ryoma/Zetta posted links in the convo at the time.
> 
> Slowpoke.jpg
> 
> At least Decade had what's coming to him and my man Shadow Moon.



Hell, it was even in the KR project.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah i watch kamen rider every saturday


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2010)

Watching Blade.

Kenzaki Jack form is jacked.


----------



## Splyte (Jan 22, 2010)

TWF said:


> Why does Den-O get four movies, an Imajin manga, and a mini-series but Kabuto just had a Hyper DVD and single movie?



The Imagin are more marketable and still are popular. Oh yeah and Den-o was a lot better than Kabuto.


----------



## Fang (Jan 22, 2010)

No it isn't. That's like saying Kiva is better than Blade.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jan 23, 2010)

Den-O is a decent series, but to get that many movies


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 23, 2010)

Wouldn't mind having another Kabuto movie


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2010)

Make it Hopper centric and it would be perfect.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 23, 2010)

Rider Jump + Rider Kick + HD Quality =


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2010)

You guys are making Kabuto not fun to rewatch anymore due to fanwank. #1 reason why I stopped reading Naruto.

And ZO and G are my favorite one shot rider series. J and Shin Prologue were good, but not that awesome.


----------



## Fang (Jan 24, 2010)

Stroev said:


> You guys are making Kabuto not fun to rewatch anymore due to fanwank. #1 reason why I stopped reading Naruto.



Fanwank? What the hell are you talking about? *It is one *of the better or top Heisei series to me and CD. And you basically did the same stuff with Tsurugi so this pretty much kettle calling out pot here for being black basically.

Comparing it to Den-O is dumb because the latter only has one thing going for it, skit comedy and character interactions. Comedy KR vs action drama KR, I loved to know how that would work out.

And honestly I don't care about your opinion on Kabuto, it's your opinion, I have mine. And for the record aside from some characters, I prefer Blade over Kabuto in story.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2010)

WOAH WOAH WOAH

You act like I'm forcing something.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 24, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Make it Hopper centric and it would be perfect.



who will be the new Punch Hopper


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2010)

Fang, do you still have the stock of the avatar that you're wearing?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Fang, do you still have the stock of the avatar that you're wearing?


That reminds me...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 24, 2010)

that is fucking manly


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2010)

Future set material right there.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2010)

Minami Kotaro/ Testuo Kurata love


----------



## Splyte (Jan 25, 2010)

TWF said:


> No it isn't. That's like saying Kiva is better than Blade.



That's a terrible comparison.

Kabuto was an enjoyable train wreck littered with plot holes. Den-o was consistently good from start to finish with interesting characters. Sure you are allowed to like Kabuto better but that opinion _is_ few and far between. 

EDIT: I loved Tsurugi.

Also, the 5th Den-o movie was revealed this morning.　*Final Kamen Rider Den-o The Last Stop: An Eternal Climax.*


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2010)

Japan has one hell of a Den-O boner.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Splyte said:


> Also, *the 5th Den-o movie* was revealed this morning.



... **


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2010)

Humming Jazz

Here is where I spread the word. On the verge of getting another right now.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2010)

Splyte said:


> That's a terrible comparison.



It's a perfectly apt one. In fact I've noticed repeatedly people who tend to associate quality or high standards with Den-O do the same with Decade, Kiva and 555.

So it's fine.



> Kabuto was an enjoyable train wreck littered with plot holes.



Where, besides the Hopper Zecters and Perfect Zecters? And train wreck? I already admit that the story goes south after Hyper Kabuto and God Speed Love enter it but it's still better than the majority of stuff like 555, Den-O, Kiva or Decade.



> *Den-o was consistently good from start to finish *with interesting characters.



No it is not. Past episode 27 it gets tedious, fast. And the fights were never good after the 4th Imajin shows up for Ryotaros. What are you talking about? Not too mention half the shit with Denliner in itself was basically a walking DEM to navigate plot holes.

So pot to kettle here.



> Sure you are allowed to like Kabuto better but that opinion _is_ few and far between.



I rather be in the minority with good taste with series like Agito, Ryuki, Blade, Kabuto, and Double/W under my belt over then like a series that takes a 180 degree turn into trash after the 1st half of it like Den-O. Or absolutely sub par and  mediocre stuff like 555, Kiva, or Decade. 



> Also, the 5th Den-o movie was revealed this morning.　*Final Kamen Rider Den-o The Last Stop: An Eternal Climax.*



Den-O, beating it like a dead horse.


----------



## Splyte (Jan 25, 2010)

TWF said:


> It's a perfectly apt one. In fact I've noticed repeatedly people who tend to associate quality or high standards with Den-O do the same with Decade, Kiva and 555.
> 
> So it's fine.



I have never heard anyone says Kiva is better than Blade. I find it more common to hear people rave about Kabuto because it's the first series they've seen.




TWF said:


> Where, besides the Hopper Zecters and Perfect Zecters? And train wreck? I already admit that the story goes south after Hyper Kabuto and God Speed Love enter it but it's still better than the majority of stuff like 555, Den-O, Kiva or Decade.



I said train wreck just because of Den-o, haha trains get it? . I do think it does go downhill in the end though. Everything with Dark Kabuto was awful, no explanation for the hopper zecters like you said, no mention of Future Tendou ever again or Tendou having to go back in the past to do what Future Tendou did to complete that cycle. Also, God of Battle, Red Shoes.. sorry what was that? Oh yeah, some useless plot point introduced at the end of the series for no reason and then dropped faster than you can say cast off. Can't forget the stupid writing, they brought in Kick and Punch (who were awesome) to do.....nothing! and then kill off Punch after he turns Native even though everyone was saved from that fate right after.




TWF said:


> No it is not. Past episode 27 it gets tedious, fast. And the fights were never good after the 4th Imajin shows up for Ryotaros. What are you talking about? Not too mention half the shit with Denliner in itself was basically a walking DEM to navigate plot holes.



Explain please. What plot holes are you talking about? 

You have a strange opinion though. It's generally agreed that the plot picks up with the introduction of Yuuto and his story.



TWF said:


> I rather be in the minority with good taste with series like Agito, Ryuki, Blade, Kabuto, and Double/W under my belt over then like a series that takes a 180 degree turn into trash after the 1st half of it like Den-O. Or absolutely sub par and  mediocre stuff like 555, Kiva, or Decade.



Have you not seen Kuuga yet? Also, stop trying to make it seems like I like Kiva.

List your favourite heisei series from 1-9 (Don't include W or Decade because neither of us have seen the ending of either)

1. Ryuki
2. Kuuga
3. Den-o
4. Hibiki
5. Blade
6. Agito
7. Kabuto
8. Faiz
9. Kiva


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2010)

Splyte said:


> I have never heard anyone says Kiva is better than Blade. I find it more common to hear people rave about Kabuto because it's the first series they've seen.



Some people use Kabuto as a starter, some use 555, some use Agito, and some use Kiva.

I went with Kiva then Kabuto. And that's strange because the majority of posters on Henshin Justice (more like Naruto Fan for Tokusatsu) tend to have horrid opinions on good series like Blade and rave about Kiva, all the fucking time.



> I said train wreck just because of Den-o, haha trains get it?



I know that I thought you were using it to talk about Kabuto being "bad" in your post.



> I do think it does go downhill in the end though.



It did go down hill but it wasn't nonsensical just campy in a bad way with Dark Kabuto. And especially what they did to Mishima and Riku in terms of character development.




> Everything with Dark Kabuto was awful



C'mon, he was forced to mimic Tendou and abused/tortured by Mishima and the Natives to help them get the Hyper Zecter from the future into the present/past, and the fact that he's insane and hates Tendou is perfectly logical the way it was presented and executed in the series.

He's annoying but he had a part to play and fulfilled it.



> no explanation for the hopper zecters like you said



I meant that there was no explanation on how Yaguruma obtained them since he left ZECT and lost command of Team Shadow. The backstory from the toys and databooks said that the Natives built the Kick Hopper and Punch Hopper Zecters though.

So it's not like they magically appeared when Yaguruma returned as Kick Hopper. Just a minor plot hole in how Yaguruma got them from the Native Worms and ZECT.



> no mention of Future Tendou ever again or Tendou having to go back in the past to do what Future Tendou did to complete that cycle.



Not following you here. Alternate/Future Tendou set things right at the end of God Speed Love, what you are implying is that present/normal Tendou should go into the future...to countermand the rest of the story that he's alternative version fixed?

And he did save Kabuto and Gatack's ass several times before and after God Speed Love prior to present Tendou getting the Hyper Zecter. And they even worked together to protect and shelter Hiyori somehow before that plan blew up in their face.



> Also, God of Battle, Red Shoes.. sorry what was that? Oh yeah, some useless plot point introduced at the end of the series for no reason and then dropped faster than you can say cast off.



God of Battle is Gatack's title just as God of Light is Kabuto's. Those two Zecters are the only ones that can get Hyper Forms from the Hyper Zecters or use it to it's full potential. Even Caucasus couldn't do that and he's an awesome and powerful baddie.

And Isshin owns FYI. The Red Shoes only had the misfortune of being introduced in the end when it should've come before the Hyper Zecter's introduction. But it's point and existence is obvious: how the Natives directly control ZECT's Riders to do their bidding. Again aside from the Hoppers, only Kabuto and Gatack could resist that.



> Can't forget the stupid writing, they brought in Kick and Punch (who were awesome) to do.....nothing! and then kill off Punch after he turns Native even though everyone was saved from that fate right after.



Kick Hopper and Punch Hopper humbled Gatack and Kabuto, the former even played a big role in putting down Reiji 2.0 before Hyper Kabuto finished him off with the Perfect Zecter and he was the main anti-hero once Tsurugi goes AWOL as a Worm and Drake drops Reina (which was sad but still good character development and plot centric).

Kageyama was insane and clearly mentally disturbed, even when he found a bound in a returned Yaguruma, he still was obessed with TheBee and had an inferioity complex. Not too mention this should've been obvious the way Tendou, Mishima and Reina treated him after Yaguruma lost TheBee and Kagami gave up on it.

His death was needed to give closure for both Hoppers and to fulfill Yaguruma's belief that "perfect harmony" doesn't matter in the way of bonds. 



> Explain please. What plot holes are you talking about?



You mean like when Yuuto went away from time and he started getting more psuedo contracts with other Imajin like Seig? 



> You have a strange opinion though. It's generally agreed that the plot picks up with the introduction of Yuuto and his story.



It picks up in pace but still is pretty much obstinate stuff with King fucking Liner of all things. Biggest ass pull since Ryotaros gained 10 different forms for Den-O. 



> Have you not seen Kuuga yet? Also, stop trying to make it seems like I like Kiva.



First 10 episodes of it are pretty cool (not HK subs). 

And I'm not making it sound like your a fan of Kiva merely correlating the fact that the majority of Heisei KR fandom have horrid tastes with those series.



> List your favourite heisei series from 1-9 (Don't include W or Decade because neither of us have seen the ending of either)
> 
> 1. Ryuki
> 2. Kuuga
> ...



1. Blade
2. Kabuto
3. Agito
4. Ryuki
5. Kuuga
6. Shin
7. Den-O (don't hate it just find it at the top of the average ones when you factor all of its weaknesses and strengths overall)
8. 555
9. Kiva


----------



## Splyte (Jan 25, 2010)

I think we're both done stating what we liked/disliked, regardless of what I said I actually do like Kabuto it's just annoying hearing all the Den-o haters who _only_ dislike the series because it gets a bunch of movies. 

Also, what I meant was the Future Tendou who showed up during the TV series and saved Tendou a few times before he got the Hyper Zecter. I don't see how that could be Tendou from GSL like you said because that timeline was destroyed at the end. I was always under the impression that that Future Tendou was from the near future. That would mean that Present Tendou at some point in the future would have to repeat what Future Tendou did at some point by going into the past to save his past self.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 26, 2010)

thread said:
			
		

> past few posts


I was under the impression that GSL Tendou changed the future and set the plot for the main series. Or is that what you guys are saying?

ANYWAYS

Accel is pretty sweet. Like, nifty. Need to see more before my shit gets blown away.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

Splyte said:


> I think we're both done stating what we liked/disliked, regardless of what I said I actually do like Kabuto it's just annoying hearing all the Den-o haters who _only_ dislike the series because it gets a bunch of movies.



That's not why I knock on it.



> Also, what I meant was the Future Tendou who showed up during the TV series and saved Tendou a few times before he got the Hyper Zecter. I don't see how that could be Tendou from GSL like you said because that timeline was destroyed at the end. I was always under the impression that that Future Tendou was from the near future. That would mean that Present Tendou at some point in the future would have to repeat what Future Tendou did at some point by going into the past to save his past self.



Once present/main Tendou gets the Hyper Zecter, there is no longer a point for alternate/future Tendou to interfere or help him and Gatack out. It was an alternate or rather original future of 2006 where a much larger asteroid carring the Worms and Natives nearly killed off the human race and wiped out the majority of them and vaporized all of the oceans on Earth.

He fixes the shit, stops it from happening in the past and exists in some weird time or his own dimension with Hyper Clock Up and badda bing badda boom the events of the main series are changed.

GSL is more like a prologue than anything else that concludes the start of the series.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 26, 2010)

Prolugue is exactly what it is, more or less, combined with an alternate timeline plot.

And GSL Riders > Missing Ace Riders due to NOT LOOKING THE SAME.


----------



## Splyte (Jan 26, 2010)

TWF said:


> Once present/main Tendou gets the Hyper Zecter, there is no longer a point for alternate/future Tendou to interfere or help him and Gatack out. It was an alternate or rather original future of 2006 where a much larger asteroid carring the Worms and Natives nearly killed off the human race and wiped out the majority of them and vaporized all of the oceans on Earth.
> 
> He fixes the shit, stops it from happening in the past and exists in some weird time or his own dimension with Hyper Clock Up and badda bing badda boom the events of the main series are changed.
> 
> GSL is more like a prologue than anything else that concludes the start of the series.



The Hyper Kabuto that shows up to save TV series Tendou cannot be GSL Tendou.

I know GSL is a prologue to the series.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2010)

Blade vs Chalice in ep. 8


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

Splyte said:


> The Hyper Kabuto that shows up to save TV series Tendou cannot be GSL Tendou.



Yes he is, they are literally one and the same. 

The Hyper Zecter was sent from the alternative future by GSL Kabuto to the main/present Kabuto after Mishima destroyed the Hyper Zecter in the main timeline.

He basically nullified a retroactive retcon on his own existence by that Hyper Kabuto helping him out. 



> I know GSL is a prologue to the series.



Okay.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Minami Kotaro/ Testuo Kurata love



Like I said, first Showa I'm watching is Black


----------



## Stroev (Jan 27, 2010)

First Showa was AH! MAH! ZOOOHN!

And Blade really got exciing around episode 20, more or less. The Joker has now been revealed where I'm at.

I noticed both episode 29 and 30 or Kabuto and Blade were about cooking and a mini arc. Kabuto's was good for the whole "dying of deliciousness" thing, as well as Tendou's training, but twin Hajime and Hajime's antics made it better than Kabuto's.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to watch Stronger. 

Also Rei.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't remember Stronger.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2010)

Watch Black now :33


----------



## Abigail (Feb 4, 2010)

Warning, *massive spoilers* for W. Read at your own risk.

New info, final forms revealed.

*Spoiler*: __ 





From right to left, Accel Trial, W's Cyclone Joker Extreme form and Cyclone Joker Extreme with the Prisim Sword.

Cyclone Joker Extreme apparently has two forms, one allows it to fly which is a first since Skyrider and the other is a powerboost for Cyclone Joker. It is made from the Cyclone, Joker and the Tori Extreme memories.

Accel Trial is made from the Maximum Counter Trial memory.

The prism sword has slots for five Gaia Memories, one used for the prism memory, the others for Heat, Metal, Luna and Trigger. Prism could possibly be exchanged for Fang.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 4, 2010)

I came buckets.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 4, 2010)

Better version of the picture.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 4, 2010)

I came landfills.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 5, 2010)

Cyclone Power
Joker Power
Luna Power
Metal Power
Heat Power
Trigger Power

All Gaia Combined!


----------



## Abigail (Feb 5, 2010)

That is cool, but I'm more interested how they pull off flying.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah me too well, concerned actually because it might end up looking silly like that bird dopant a few episodes ago.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 5, 2010)

I assume it'll be like Skyrider himself, either having those flying squirrel webbing tarps or whatever, or like in the Decade movie.

Either way, we are going to have a powerful rider.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 8, 2010)

Deka Yellow fap fap fap

And really liking Terui and his Rider Henshin, Accel. He's got some pretty awesome attacks, but stil not enough to seriously hurt Mick. That thing is really a beast, though it may be different if W fought as Fang Joker.

Big sister being a bitch to hiling prinsesu Wakana-hime again.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 8, 2010)

Wakana is pretty cute. 

And Accel has one of the coolest henshins, up there with Kabuto, Black RX, and G.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey

Why is this thread not on the first page

Also I just got up to EVOLUTION KING


----------



## Fang (Feb 20, 2010)

What did you think of it

I was pretty blown away by that form


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

Great design

A lot of the character designs in Blade are good


----------



## Fang (Feb 20, 2010)

Leangle is still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

he didn't do darkness right

Yaguruma however did, in spades 

him being a dick was better than him being a pussy however


----------



## Fang (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah

also Hajime is so misunderstood

you just feel bad for the guy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hajime and Kenzaki are pretty much my favorite characters in Blade


----------



## Fang (Feb 20, 2010)

What about Tachibana

man when his girl got killed man, I felt bad, Tachibana got messed with so much in the series.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

Tachibana's alright

his best moment was killing that first High Level Undead


----------



## Fang (Feb 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr7g0ft1BpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Feb 21, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Hey
> 
> Why is this thread not on the first page
> 
> Also I just got up to EVOLUTION KING


Hey me too. 

I also wound up watching Missing Ace, Blade's movie. My favorite along with The First, Paradies Lost, GSL, Ore Tanjou! and All Riders.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 26, 2010)

JIMMY NAKATA


----------



## Stroev (Feb 26, 2010)

A combination of folk, rap, rock, and soul.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 26, 2010)

what the fuck


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 27, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> JIMMY NAKATA


That guy is even worse than hip hop hero.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2010)

Pretty much finished Den-O aside from the last movie, Climax Deka and Cho Den-O series and the crossover with Dickeido


----------



## Fang (Feb 27, 2010)

another Den-O movie was scheduled yesterday from the W movie press talks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2010)

Kuuga
Agito
Ryuki
Faiz
Blade
Hibiki
Kabuto
Den-O
Kiva
Decade
Double

Blade and Ryuki is calling me. I'm thinking of continuing Blade first.


----------



## Fang (Feb 27, 2010)

the continuation of my last post is that Den-O blows ass


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2010)

Decent rider series, but gains too much attention. Not my favorite when it comes to comedy, but it has its moments.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 27, 2010)

Den-O had comedy and emotional appeal, dunno what you talking about. And Cho Den-O has 3 movies, so the recently announced one must be the last.

And on TVN's website, straight from Nico Douga, comes...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2010)

Shin Kamen Rider 

GORE GORE GORE


----------



## Fang (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah a lot of people didn't like it because it pushed the GRIMDARK a bit too hard


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Mar 2, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shin Kamen Rider
> 
> GORE GORE GORE


Shin, Sagarc, Gills, and Amazon.

They will amaze with blood. 



TWF said:


> yeah a lot of people didn't like it because it pushed the GRIMDARK a bit too hard


Actually I thought htey didn't like the drama in it.

Also, Jimmy has a happy ending, with freaky/kinda lame dopant next arc.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 2, 2010)

Gills and blood? pfft.

And doll dopant next episode


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 3, 2010)

W-Tiem!!

Saeko and dopant sexin' Dr. Isaka plotting against the Lord of Fear.
As long as they don't hurt Hiling Prinsesu Wakana-himechwan, I'm okay with that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 3, 2010)

OH Rider Thread must post.


----------



## Fang (Mar 3, 2010)

W reminds me of a story setting like Black combined with Blade's fighting style/Rider mechanics.


----------



## applesauce (Mar 4, 2010)

I've only seen one; Kabuto. It was decent. Which one should I watch next?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2010)

Watch Agito. One of the best Rider series.


----------



## applesauce (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool. I'll check it out then.


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2010)

Blade is the best sans Leangle.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 4, 2010)

lol Mutsuki

he's the Kageyama of Blade


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember hoping that Kiryu would be the new permanent Leangle user.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> I remember hoping that Kiryu would be the new permanent Leangle user.



Then he got mauled


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 4, 2010)

applesauce said:


> I've only seen one; Kabuto. It was decent. Which one should I watch next?



Go with Agito or Ryuki. Blade is good as well but it's not exactly for someone new to the series.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> I remember hoping that Kiryu would be the new permanent Leangle user.



so was I

killing him off was a terrible move 

Kiryuu had potential to be a good character, plus the Rider cast would have been perfect with him


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2010)

also real Kenzaki nearly killing Tsukasa with King Form using Royal Straight Flush was awesome


----------



## Stroev (Mar 5, 2010)

Gangster Mutsuki was p. cool though. And now I'm on the part with TRIAL B. DUN DUN DUN HIROSE

And watched Saraba Den-O, wasn't that bad, escpet for a Yuuto appearing out of nowhere in the beginning. And Shirou and Teddy are just awesome, as well as the horseback fight.

Gonna try to cram in Kiva's movie in tonight as well. Arc looks rad.


----------



## Fang (Mar 14, 2010)

So the man who created and designed the Undead (Blade), Horrors (Garo), Worms (Kabuto), and Imajin (Den-O), is one and the same.

awesome


----------



## Stroev (Mar 16, 2010)

So the doll arc wasn't as bad as I thought in W.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 18, 2010)

Isaka wants Saeko to stop using the driver


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH-CM2Bgfdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 20, 2010)

I know it's late, but I just watched Kamen Rider Decade The Movie: All Riders vs. Dai-Shocker now >__>

well

it was pretty emotional to see all those riders together ;__;

and natsumelon was cute as usual


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Isaka wants Saeko to stop using the driver


Yeah, so they can be both batshit crazy and have mental dopant sex.

Can't wait to see today's episode.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 21, 2010)

Isaka you so crazy. And peverted.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuck, 27 was so badass I thought my head was going to explode! 

MAXIMUM DRIVE MAXIMUM DRIVE


And Isaka is fucking beast.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 22, 2010)

Fang Joker has Gatack's rider kick


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2010)

Damn, I hope Isaka doesn't bite it next ep.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 22, 2010)

If he can survive MAXIMUM DRIVE MAXIMUM DRIVE MAXIMUM DRIVE then he'll be a pretty tough cookie. 

Rider rules state that all high tier enemies last 2 - 10 episodes.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2010)

I suppose so. Well, whatever the case may be, I hope he and TERROR fight somewhere down the line. That would be some epic shit.


----------



## Fang (Mar 23, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Fang Joker has Gatack's rider kick



Gatack is awesome


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 23, 2010)

TWF said:


> Gatack is awesome



Gatack has always been awesome.
It's just weird that they're reusing the kick instead of giving Fang a more unique rider kick


----------



## Fang (Mar 23, 2010)

Because Gatack is awesome


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2010)

Decade vs. Shinken Red, this is neat. For a new movie.

And finished Blade, man what a great series. Now up there with Agito.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 28, 2010)

Terror coming out of nowhere to 'invite' Isaka to tea


----------



## Stroev (Mar 29, 2010)

Now I know that Cyclone/Joker Extreme will easily be Isaka's downfall if a simple double attack repelled his attack and nearly broke his Memory(unless the returned attack also damaged him, then nvm).


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Now I know that Cyclone/Joker Extreme will easily be Isaka's downfall if a simple double attack repelled his attack and nearly broke his Memory(unless the returned attack also damaged him, then nvm).



His tornadoes got kicked back into his face


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, it was his own power that beat him. I doubt he'll make the same mistake the next time they fight.

And Terui was the winner of this episode.



> Terror coming out of nowhere to 'invite' Isaka to tea


I thought they were gonna fight! 
Was kinda let down but I should have known as much.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2010)

For some reason Ryuga looks buffer than Ryuki.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 1, 2010)

DiEnd Complete using Movie Riders as opposed to protagonists? I'll take 10.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 3, 2010)

Second page?

UNFORGIVABLE

also I'm almost done with Blade


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Second page?
> 
> UNFORGIVABLE


What?



> also I'm almost done with Blade


Nice.

Newest W is all kinds of awesome, from dream world to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the ending of PHILLIP!, Akiko rider?, and Extreme memories.


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Decade vs. Shinken Red, this is neat. For a new movie.
> 
> And finished Blade, man what a great series. Now up there with Agito.



Do Takeru and Tsukasa have sex


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> Do Takeru and Tsukasa have sex


If by fighting then yes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I finished Blade yesterday

Great ending


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2010)

I was liuterally saying Za Warudo during the Time Stopper Undead arc


----------



## Stroev (Apr 5, 2010)

C. King Undead > Kabuto. And Den-O for that matter.

forever


----------



## Talon. (Apr 5, 2010)

hay guise


----------



## Fang (Apr 5, 2010)

Kick Hopper the best.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 5, 2010)

who the hell is DiEnd Complete? PICS NAO


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 6, 2010)

Isaka getting his revenge one episode after getting beaten. Heh.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2010)

I like how he had his ass handed to him on a silver platter by Tachibana throughout episode 15


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS8gaGwgAok[/YOUTUBE]
The only Faiz song that was decent with Kabuto and Blade action


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 9, 2010)

According to this, Cartoon Network's picking up the next rider series in the US.

KABUTO DUB PLEASE


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2010)

Hiro should voice himself


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 10, 2010)

Best looking W finisher:


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2010)

Wait that dub is only for the Philippines

that W finisher is almost as cool as Kick Hopper's finisher
almost


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 11, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> According to this, Cartoon Network's picking up the next rider series in the US.
> 
> KABUTO DUB PLEASE



Is this the Kabuto dub in the Philippines moving to the US?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2010)

Tachinaba has made it to my favorite Rider list. DOUBLE HENSHIN KICK


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 11, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Is this the Kabuto dub in the Philippines moving to the US?



Nothing's known about it other than it's the next US rider series? 

I obviously hope it's just the Kabuto dub coming over here instead of a butchered Blade.


----------



## Fang (Apr 11, 2010)

Did anyone find it strange how the AR Kenzaki/Blade actor looked actually damn similar to the real Kenzaki


----------



## Stroev (Apr 12, 2010)

That was the real one, I thought. Even down to the actors. The AR version looked like a stoner version of Kenzaki.

 p. cool nonetheless


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1j-b31rCk14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDqFfJmUPZQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah even with scaling the earlier episodes had that annoying small as fuck resolution


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2010)

I had the 1000th post :kickhopper:

Also I forgot what a sad ending Blade has

the perfect Rider series


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2010)

Blade is what Ryuki could have been 

not that Ryuki isn't good, because it is


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 24, 2010)

Page 2 again?

yeah I don't think so

anyway, how is W coming along


----------



## Gain (Apr 24, 2010)

Thread title needs to be changed


----------



## Fang (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm on episode 20 of W

CD what happened to Shinkenger


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 24, 2010)

TWF said:


> CD what happened to Shinkenger



I don't know since I haven't started it yet


----------



## Fang (Apr 24, 2010)

I just realized a;most everything about Decade pisses me off


----------



## Stroev (Apr 24, 2010)

W is freaking sweet the past few episodes. Now with the Extreme memory coming into play as well.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 25, 2010)

This weeks ep was epic. The slow motion scene with the music, that was just brilliant. 
And Extreme's Henshin is pretty retro. 

Shoutaro's definitely on my top 3 of my favourite Riders. Only behind Tendou(1) and Kotaro(2).


----------



## Amuro (Apr 25, 2010)

Catching up with W it keeps going from strength to strength, makes up for the shit heap that was Decade tenfold.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 25, 2010)

EXTREMMMMMMMMMEE


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Apr 27, 2010)

That was a fun episode, especially with the song in the middle.

Though I'm sad that they had to use the sword and not simple melee to beat Beast. Plus I think I heard the song Supernove from Kiva playing...


----------



## Talon. (Apr 29, 2010)

I NEEED TO CATCH UP


----------



## Abigail (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol.

Summary of the upcoming Decade movie


*Spoiler*: __ 



All the riders jobbed to Decade so he could use their cards to fix the multiverse or some such shit. This pretty much explains why Tendou didn't Clock Up at all.




This is a good day.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm pretty much not a fan of Decade I only tolerated him in All riders vs dai-shocker primarily because their where my favorite riders in it.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 30, 2010)

This movie pretty much fixes everything.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

i'll see it. But im going to keep it skeptical going in.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 1, 2010)

Hey it's back on page 1, its proper place

Anyway, I'll be watching Agito since I finished Blade


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2010)

CD is good people

likes Blade Agito Ryuki and Kabuto


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Fang (May 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yivURghd6l8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (May 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UZKnT6Xg20&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 2, 2010)

TWF said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yivURghd6l8[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]7-DRYpdJ0ss[/YOUTUBE]

Dual-wielding Kenzaki


----------



## Stroev (May 2, 2010)

The begining of episode 45 of Blade

the one with the remixed opening and plot synopis


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 2, 2010)

W was hilarious. 
And Kirihiko's sister ...


----------



## Fang (May 2, 2010)

Get a real Rider set

like Ichigo or Nigo


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2010)

>Fang not watching W
>not knowing it's a good show and has real riders

plus I'm doubting he's one of the few who have watched the original in full and subbed.


----------



## Fang (May 3, 2010)

> Stroev's sarcasm detection skills


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2010)

The original has been subbed? Also, Black episode 43 subbed is owt


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2010)

> I have know idea what this man is trying to get at

Am I being mocked? /whirr HENSHIN change hopper


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

the fuck did you just make me watch?


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2010)

A kid in some country got his wish from a TV show or something. They gave him his own fanfic of Blade.


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

oh sweet lord that was just...


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2010)

Hey, if there was a good director and a decent budget for 5 minutes, I'd do that too.

AH MA ZOOON


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

Why did that kid turn into blade mini? wouldnt another rider make sense? or you know anything.


lol shocker btw.


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2010)

It was a simple mediocre budget and non canon. Not Kamen Rider The Last.


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

It was just like. I dont even...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Fang (May 4, 2010)

Are you searching pixiv for Blade stuff CD?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> Are you searching pixiv for Blade stuff CD?



yeah, pretty much

I search a lot of stuff there, and I saw some things that I preferred to remain unseen 

you've got to have an iron stomach for this kind of thing


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2010)

I saw Touhou cross-overs with Kamen Rider

blasphemy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 4, 2010)

Touhou is below Gayn level


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]4gKW3uIsTAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]-xE_sGhSZps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 4, 2010)

If there is no God or Buddha, there is Kamen Rider


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2010)

Fang, post that Kick Hopper scene


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul_3kppoZAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2010)

GaoGaiGar, Megas, Simon, some guy, and 1

tearing it up


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2010)

TTGL does not belong here mein circle


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2010)

TTGL was gar, just not as much as the fanbase make it out to be. And that's why Guy is there to make up for it.

blame /m/ anyways, that's the source. Oh, and /a/ and TV-N can go suck a cock.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Fang (May 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p33W_qdAdc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Ultraman Zero (May 6, 2010)

Yup. I heard about Kamen Rider *points at my avatar*
"Count up your crimes!"


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (May 6, 2010)

Kiva video and TWF wearing a DCD set? Holy shit the world's gone mad.

Then again I haven't fiished Kiva, and appreciated Decade.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2010)

I liketh his opening theme.


----------



## Stroev (May 6, 2010)

Kiva's was pretty ehh.../annoying for the most part. Decade's was pretty okay. I'm partial to 555's and Den-O's.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Kiva video and TWF wearing a DCD set? Holy shit the world's gone mad.
> 
> Then again I haven't fiished Kiva, and appreciated Decade.



I'm not wearing a Decade set.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5fAMqgOG04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (May 7, 2010)

I'm looking for pictures of Kick Hopper.


google/image sharing sites, are not really showing anything good.

considering he is my favorite rider it's kind of annoying.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2010)

Check Pixiv.


----------



## Son Goku (May 7, 2010)

Either they dont have any or im not using it right.

but when I search variants like kick hopper or kamen rider kick hopper I get nothing.

but then again im more sure im using it wrong. Purely because I cant read any of it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2010)

Use Google Translate


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

TWF said:


> I'm not wearing a Decade set.




How could I have been so blind.


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

Are you watching Kuuga?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2010)

Currently on episode 11


----------



## Abigail (May 7, 2010)

Kuuga is good stuff.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

Blade is secretly a Showa series

that is how bad ass it is


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

Actually, I think Ishinomori had some notes on Blade. So it'd make a bit sense.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

What do you mean notes


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

I heard he had some ideas jotted down or something, and Toei loosely followed them up to Blade.

My sources are random Youtube comments and posters at /m/(but KR fans nonetheless).


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

Kenzaki owns


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

Kenzaki putting those gloves on before fighting Decade.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

So yeah according to Ryoma all the real Heisei Riders in the last movie basically allow Tsukusa to job them to save the worlds

still awful to see better Riders lose to a fanservice avatar

not even Wataru

just Otoyah Kenzaki ect...


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

Well, it is his movie.

And Otoya is awesome. Like Kino(Another Agito) was. And Garren, too.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

As cool as Dark Kiva in Kiva's series, the only version that can compare to Tachibana is the original movie one.


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

I can't understand what you're trying to say(sentence structure is blargh).

But yeah Tachibana is 

but Kino is


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

1988 Dark Kiva > Kamen Rider Kiva's Dark Kiva

Another Agito is a direct tribute to Ichigo and Nigo still not as good as Kick Hopper though


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 7, 2010)

TWF said:


> Kenzaki owns



Kenzaki is the man


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

You haven't watched Agito(last time I heard), so you wouldn't know.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

And you think Decade is a decent series so what fool?


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

Touch'e.

that was, like, a rider kick cancellation.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

I learned that from studying Perfect Harmony


----------



## Abigail (May 7, 2010)

TWF said:


> So yeah according to Ryoma all the real Heisei Riders in the last movie basically allow Tsukusa to job them to save the worlds
> 
> still awful to see better Riders lose to a fanservice avatar
> 
> ...



I posted that a few pages ago.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

I have bad memory


----------



## Abigail (May 7, 2010)

*Resists urge to make terrible Gaia Memory joke.*


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

I'm catching up in Double btw


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

Someone's finally begun counting up their crimes.


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Someone's finally begun counting up their crimes.



Your pun. I don't...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> And you think Decade is a decent series so what fool?



But it is decent 

Aside from not seeing every single rider in each world, holding back their strength, and not having all of the original heisei riders, not even some of the showa at least. It's somewhat decent.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 8, 2010)

lol Decade


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 8, 2010)

I like how they've tried to have at least one Tendou-like character after Kabuto.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2010)

Yeah but Decade gets much worse, the best thing about the series is pretty much the movies:

Aside from that:

- Kick Hopper and Punch Hopper (real ones) vs Decade and Kuuga
- real Ohja fucking shit up
- Black and Black RX's double henshin
- real Apollo Geist (even though they pussified him in Decade)
- Kenzaki Kazuma as the Evolution King five years after Blade ended
- real Otoyah
- Shinkenger cross-over


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 8, 2010)

Around which episode does the Den-O/Decade movie show up?


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2010)

I don't remember but it barely has anything to do with Decade for the Den-O movie, your better off watching Climax Deka, the cross-over between Den-O and Kiva.


----------



## Stroev (May 8, 2010)

At the end of episode 16 is where Ryotaro leaves for the plot of the Decade/Den-O movie, so I'd assume it's around there.


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2010)

_HRMMM_


----------



## Son Goku (May 10, 2010)

I watched decade


wut?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 10, 2010)

lol 4chan hotlink


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2010)

I like how regulars on HenshinJustice try to justify that Kiva is better than Blade


----------



## Abigail (May 10, 2010)

HenshinJustice, more like GiantFags.


----------



## Son Goku (May 10, 2010)

TWF said:


> I like how regulars on HenshinJustice try to justify that Kiva is better than Blade



How do you come to this conclusion ever? people must be retarded.


----------



## Abigail (May 10, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> How do you come to this conclusion ever? people must be retarded.



It's HenshinJustice.

Not the best taste around.


----------



## Son Goku (May 10, 2010)

I'd agree with based on their judgment.


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> lol 4chan hotlink


It's all about the source.

And when I made my posts about Ishinomori's notes, apparently they're also following them for W. So it's probably notes on how to make a proper rider show, is my geuss.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 10, 2010)

TWF said:


> I like how regulars on HenshinJustice try to justify that Kiva is better than Blade



when did this happen


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2010)

One of their older convo threads someone should me too on /m/ I think a few days ago


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 10, 2010)

I like how that guy called you an apologist in that Kabuto thread debacle


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2010)

Wait whaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 10, 2010)

lol


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2010)

Nevermind I saw it, Black Fang.

The guy said Agito was bad, he's an awful poster. And the opposite of the majestic White Fang clearly.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 10, 2010)

evil alternate universe version 

as inept as the majority of the AR Riders


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4a7VahiBBQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 12, 2010)

I just realized Kusaka was the guy with glasses in episode 3 of Kabuto


----------



## Stroev (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kamen Rider Joker and a 2nd new Rider will appear, confirmed by toy listing, so the last batch of movie rumors was right.

Joker:
Homosexual Shmomosexual
New movie Rider:
Homosexual Shmomosexual

Still no pictures... and no new Driver attached to "Joker" so far...

So... the other movie rumors of the last group, that mentioned Rider Joker before its confirmation, were...

Shotaro, the new Rider, and Skull apparently, all appear in the movie, all using the Lost Driver to transform.

Heat, Metal, Luna, Trigger Dopants appear as enemies. The Cyclone Dopant also appears, but as an ally (could be Philip)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> lol


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]T1w7WJAPGRo[/YOUTUBE]

good stuff


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Fang (May 12, 2010)

Nihilus whare mah set


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]3_iP5_QkD-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2010)

Virtualdub is being a giant dong


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2010)

I checked out the first few pages of this thread

I don't know who the fuck those posters are


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]s6jo3O9i5mE[/YOUTUBE]

yep, another Hopper-related theme

the image doesn't reflect it, unfortunately


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Fang (May 13, 2010)

That's my favorite theme of the Hoppers in Kabuto.


----------



## Stroev (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Fang (May 14, 2010)

Why are you reposting that garbage from 4chan


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 14, 2010)

I like how we pretty much took over this thread


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zUKtBuGAqzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (May 14, 2010)

Spoilers ho.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 14, 2010)

Like I said, cool stuff

also:

[YOUTUBE]5iPxGzemnIA[/YOUTUBE]

one of my favorites from Kabuto


----------



## Stroev (May 15, 2010)

So I heard Kamen Rider Joker and Kamen Rider Eternal have been confirmed.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

what a cool set TWF has


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2010)

Deus ex Hopperia


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

Kick Hopper Exclamation


----------



## Stroev (May 16, 2010)

Kick Hopper confirmed for pokemon 5th gen.


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2010)

Kick Hopper > Arceus.


----------



## Stroev (May 16, 2010)

Your sig is actually pretty funny, watching Kabuto stumble around.

Like a bitch.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

Kick Hopper makes a lot of people look like bitches

Also, the avatar works well


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2010)

I just realized after Narutaki sent Kick Hopper and Punch Hopper away from Kuuga's AR world in Decade, you see the dimension they go to is 555's AR world.

Delta and Kaixa never show up once Tsukusa and company travel there.

Connection is obvious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

oh god hahahaha

Don't fuck with the Hoppers


----------



## Stroev (May 16, 2010)

Oh man I lol'd.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

TWF is a detective


----------



## Stroev (May 16, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> TWF is a detective


Hard boiled or half boiled?


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2010)

Jump Boiled


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2010)

Delta should have been used more being the strongest base rider in the series


----------



## Stroev (May 16, 2010)

I wonder how powerful Kamen Rider Luke Skywalker would be.

Or KR Samuel L. Jackson
Or KR Sean Connery
Or KR Led Zeppelin
Or KR Akira Toriyama


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2010)

KR Skull is Toriyama


----------



## Stroev (May 16, 2010)

Skull kicking ass un-henshined in Begins Night was manly.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2010)

Palps would defeat Gaoh for title of oldest Kamen Rider.


----------



## Stroev (May 16, 2010)

Pulp Fiction's Jackson and Travolta are Ichigo and Niigo.


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2010)

Ichigo and Nigo are Mr. Blond and Mr. White from Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 16, 2010)

I always knew it existed, but for some reason I just wrote it off as something I wouldn't be into. When the American Kaman Rider Dragon Knight started I was kinda "meh" than it escalated and I started really liking it. I watched the Japanese version and I like it now.


----------



## Son Goku (May 16, 2010)

I watched all the american translated power ranger type kamen rider shows.


I died on the inside a little.


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2010)

how many shows was that because there's only Masked Rider and Dragon Knight


----------



## Stroev (May 17, 2010)

Power Rangers is Super Sentai, if that's what you're talking about, Goku.


----------



## Abigail (May 17, 2010)

W 35 is just great.

EXTREEME is still just the best thing.


----------



## Son Goku (May 17, 2010)

I related it to power rangers as a translation, considering Masked Rider was a spin-off of the power rangers in America.

Masked Rider and Dragon Knight.

It was like a crotch kick to my soul.


----------



## Stroev (May 17, 2010)

Can't for Trial to kick some ass. I wonder if it'll move at Faiz Accel/Clock Up speeds...


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKKn_NtOvMM&playnext_from=TL&videos=it3pmy2CQZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 17, 2010)

TWF said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKKn_NtOvMM&playnext_from=TL&videos=it3pmy2CQZw[/YOUTUBE]



oh man that was beautiful


----------



## Stroev (May 17, 2010)

Amazingly made. Too bad henshinjustice is thrown in.


----------



## Son Goku (May 17, 2010)

I feel ever since learning about some previous statements they made. That it wouldn't be the most pleasant idea to go there.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 17, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Amazingly made. Too bad henshinjustice is thrown in.



yeah I know

on another note:


----------



## Stroev (May 17, 2010)

King of hearts

Too bad Allenby Amane was such a bitch.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 17, 2010)

nice pagetopper


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2010)

Nigo :luigicry:


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2010)

I'm sure that Blade pic was posted earlier.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Abigail (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2010)

Anyone ever played Super Tokusatsu Wars?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2010)

oh wow **


----------



## Stroev (May 19, 2010)

My dream come true! Actually a Tokusatsu Wars would be ultra rad.

And new news on W movie from 2ch is that it's called Kamen Rder W Forever AtoZ Generations. Then some one on 4ch did some kind of translation with something about Shotaro's actor.


> so I ended up watching a lot of things like The Long Goodbye and The Maltese Falcon to get ready for the role.
> 
> but I added a few personal touches like the spnning of the memories, and a few little movements I came up with myself.
> I remember being quite adamant about that one, because that's exactly what I did as a kid when I admired all those Kamen Riders. (laughs)


----------



## Fang (May 19, 2010)

And my dream to see Ichigo and Nigo break Black and Black RX

fantastic


----------



## Talon. (May 19, 2010)

hay guise


----------



## Fang (May 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5qizeJlJNk&playnext_from=TL&videos=1aNccqNFbFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (May 19, 2010)

WHO IS GARO???


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

[divshare]myId=11426261-505&autoplay=true[/divshare]​


----------



## Fang (May 19, 2010)

Talon. said:


> WHO IS GARO???



Not a Kamen Rider.


----------



## Talon. (May 19, 2010)

oh.  then y are he in teh thread?


----------



## Fang (May 19, 2010)

Because Garo is a fantastic Tokusatsu series


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

Garo should have a second season.  Because Darth Nihilus demandeth it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2010)

TWF said:


> Because Garo is a fantastic Tokusatsu series



pretty much

The Clown Horror remains a favorite


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2010)

My favorite Worm from Kabuto is still the Cook/Chief


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2010)

I also like the time-stopping Undead


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

TWF said:


> My favorite Worm from Kabuto is still the Cook/Chief



That arc was hilarious.


----------



## Stroev (May 20, 2010)

TWF said:


> My favorite Worm from Kabuto is still the Cook/Chief


Eh, Blade's cooking arc(which take place around at the same episode count) was better.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I also like the time-stopping Undead


Nogi is beast.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2010)

no Ichiru was better

plus the goofy training arc and Ichiru's misadventures seal it


----------



## Son Goku (May 21, 2010)

lol                 .


----------



## Talon. (May 21, 2010)

i have fun making random things.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2010)

Now I have some questions about Kuuga.

What kind of series is it? More on the comedy or serious side.

and is Kuuga as badass as he looks.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> More on the *comedy* or serious side.



Kuuga being Den-Oish? Hell no.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]AJtkH-Bnnpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 22, 2010)

Accel Trial beating the shit out of Weather with ATATATATATATATATATATATA


----------



## Stroev (May 22, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Accel Trial beating the shit out of Weather with ATATATATATATATATATATATA


Oh dammit you beat me to the FotNS joke. WAS JUST ABOUT TO POST THAT.  : hopperdepression :

Trial confirmed for Fist of the North Star tier.


----------



## Abigail (May 23, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Now I have some questions about Kuuga.
> 
> What kind of series is it? More on the comedy or serious side.


Serious.



> and is Kuuga as badass as he looks.



He fights to protect everyone's smiles.

What do you think?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 23, 2010)

Kuuga is a Showa-styled protagonist from what I've been told

A true hero


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2010)

Blade is still better

also saw some shitty fanart of AR Kuuga beating up Kick Hopper, Punch Hopper, Ohja, Den-O, and Ixa.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 23, 2010)

well, Blade is awesome 

however, that fanart you mentioned is not awesome


----------



## Stroev (May 23, 2010)

TWF said:


> Blade is still better
> 
> also saw some shitty fanart of AR Kuuga beating up Kick Hopper, Punch Hopper, Ohja, Den-O, and Ixa.


Don't think that was AR Kuuga, since if it's the one I'm thinking of, Kuuga started out in his initial/white form(which wasn't in Decade).

So he's half AR.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Serious.


Ok good, was hoping for another straight serious series like Blade.



> He fights to protect everyone's smiles.
> 
> What do you think?




Don't know if that's good or bad.

So other then Tendou, are their any other anti-hero mains?


----------



## Stroev (May 23, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So other then Tendou, are their any other anti-hero mains?


Decade(debatable). Niigo and Riderman from what I've heard. Shin.


----------



## Abigail (May 23, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Don't know if that's good or bad.


It's better then good.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2010)

Ah ok, Guy Shishioh like. 

So since Henshin Justice is awful, anyone know any good Tokusatsu fansites?


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Decade(debatable). *Niigo* and Riderman from what I've heard. Shin.



lol               .


----------



## Abigail (May 24, 2010)

Massive Double Movie Spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Red Nazca





*Spoiler*: __ 





Blue guy is Trigger Dopant, Yellow is Luna Dopant, green Cyclone Dopant, Red is Heat Dopant and grey is Metal Dopant also white guy is the movie Rider, Kamen Rider Eternal.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Close up of the Donphants.

As to how HeatMetal is fighting the Heat and Metal Donphants, fucked if I know.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Shotaro using Skull's Lost Driver to turn into Joker Joker after Philip becomes the Cyclone Dophant.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Close up of Joker Joker





*Spoiler*: __ 




Close up of Eternal





*Spoiler*: __ 





Eternal fighting with his cape





*Spoiler*: __ 





Eternal can use 26 Gaia Memories, one for each letter of the alphabet.

Also, around his waist and chest he has 26 Maximum Drive ports.


----------



## Amuro (May 24, 2010)

Eternal looks awesome. :33

He has the main second generation Gaia Memory T2 Eternity and his combat knife is called Eternal Edge.

Shame we won't get to see this till probably january.


----------



## Gain (May 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Ah ok, Guy Shishioh like.
> 
> So since Henshin Justice is awful, anyone know any good Tokusatsu fansites?



Henshin Justice is a great site

none can compare


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 24, 2010)

Red Nazca without a driver? Strange.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Gain said:


> Henshin Justice is a great site
> 
> none can compare



I see I see.

Bit disappointing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 24, 2010)

Sephiroth is out of luck, it would seem


----------



## Stroev (May 24, 2010)

Order of Zeronos and TV-N are also pretty bad(with subs and that TV-N hate Agito I hear).

For the movie, somewhat old news, but sexy new scans are


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2010)

Movie Wars is fucking awful


----------



## Amuro (May 24, 2010)

as a whole or just the decade part?

haven't got round to watching it only want to see begins night.


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2010)

Everything involving Decade


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2010)

Was anyone else disappointed by the end of Kabuto?

I felt they could of done alot more with the final fight, and just left Drake and The Hoppers plotlines hanging completely disconnected from the conclusion.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 25, 2010)

Drake was already wrapped up with, same with the Hoppers 

I really don't mind that they weren't included in the finale


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2010)

It was also about Ultimate Mishima not bringing out Hyper Kabuto's full power, GSL showing just how amazing he was, Mishima didn't seem like much of a threat in comparison.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2010)

Not seeing how Yaguruma and Kageyama would've done or cared about Mishima and the Natives plot.

It was kind of foreshadowed when Reiji returned as Cassis Gladius with the adaption ability and before the Triple Rider Kick (Gatack, Kabuto, Kick Hopper) and Hyper Kabuto finishing him off, Tadokoro tried to bribe both Yaguruma and Kageyama with TheBee Zecter.

Didn't work. Implications on why it wouldn't work are kind of obvious, and Drake got his own finish with the love relationship with Rena. Plus he was working on his role primarily at this point in Kamen Rider: The Next as V3, and Drake was never a popular character in Kabuto to begin with.

Plus the ending with Punch and Kick Hopper was great.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2010)

Their ending was good, but I think it deserved a little more screentime and focus on it.



> Plus he was working on his role primarily at this point in Kamen Rider: The Next as V3, and Drake was never a popular character in Kabuto to begin with.


Ah, that explains his absence.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2010)

He was a lot cooler as V3 then he ever was as Drake.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2010)

Do you guys think Kick Hopper found the light?


----------



## Talon. (May 25, 2010)

no. but i think that they need to get on with the nest series already.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 25, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Do you guys think Kick Hopper found the light?



I'd like to think he did


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2010)

Godai's mole will kill you. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## noobthemusical (May 26, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'd like to think he did



Kick hopper should get his own spin off show.

Detailing his epic quest to find the light, and he'll travel dimensions by stealing decades interdimensional stuff, cause as we know Decade  fears kick hopper.


----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Godai's mole will kill you.


I immeditaely thought of Mogura from Amazon. 

And as for the next series, apparently rumors are already abound. Anyways, most seasons go for 50 +/- episodes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2010)

Those were the best episodes of Black.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2010)

Shadow Moon just became my favorite Rider villain.


----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2010)

Still has to be Mishima Nogi(Za Warudo worm) and Isaka/Weather for me. Maybe the BOARD boss as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2010)

I liked Nogi about as much as I liked Reina, which is not at all.


----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2010)

When I think about how he appeared thrice, it was a letdown. But man, that first debut was _exciting shit_. Going JJBA all out on KaGAmi(mudah muda) and Tendou(za warudo).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2010)

Same being with Saeko from 555. Eat a dick.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2010)

Nogi would've been better if he was fleshed out, same with Mishima. He should've been given a new Zecter, maybe Caucasus, would've been perfectly iconic to complete the prologue transition from God Speed Love to the main timeline in Kabuto.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2010)

Did Nogi lose his Za Warudo after gaining his copy powers? I recall him using it after it but not against a rider ever again, which was pretty stupid.



> Nogi would've been better if he was fleshed out, same with Mishima. He should've been given a new Zecter, maybe Caucasus, would've been perfectly iconic to complete the prologue transition from God Speed Love to the main timeline in Kabuto.


Mishima did deserve to become Gold.

Ultimate Native Mishima didn't push Hyper Kabuto at all.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2010)

Aside from the permanent life back ability, no he doesn't. First ability was Freeze, second was Reflect, third was...having a twin?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2010)

Why is AR Kuuga even hanging around with Decade? Ten episodes into the series and hasn't tranformed ever since entering Kiva's world. Faizuh Takumi AR is teh suck.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2010)

Movie Wars is shit entirely for Decade's part. And the fact that AR Kabuto who doesn't even know how to deal with an invisible enemy is even worse. 

Oh yeah and the complete "FINAL ATTACK FORM RIDE" was gay too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2010)

Kamen Rider Abomination.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 26, 2010)

TWF said:


> Nogi would've been better if he was fleshed out, same with Mishima. He should've been given a new Zecter, maybe Caucasus, would've been perfectly iconic to complete the prologue transition from God Speed Love to the main timeline in Kabuto.



That would have been perfect


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2010)

Seriously who doesn't love Isshin or Yamato 

besides Henshin Justice


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2010)

Wait, Hongo from The First was in Kabuto?


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2010)

lol yeah

also the arrival of the Natives is a reference to the original Kamen Rider


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2010)

Which episode?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 26, 2010)

TWF said:


> Seriously who doesn't love Isshin or Yamato
> 
> besides Henshin Justice



Yamato is awesome because of his beard


----------



## Stroev (May 27, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Wait, Hongo from The First was in Kabuto?


He also appeared in the Agito movie.


----------



## Brooke Logan (May 27, 2010)

I watched Kamen Rider: Dragon Knight on CW 4Kids.  One of the actors on it was on a soap opera I watched, and is engaged to an actress who is on another soap opera.


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

Brooke Logan said:


> I watched Kamen Rider: Dragon Knight on CW 4Kids.  One of the actors on it was on a soap opera I watched, and is engaged to an actress who is on another soap opera.



dragon knight makes me rage.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2010)

Brooke Logan said:


> I watched Kamen Rider: Dragon Knight on CW 4Kids.  One of the actors on it was on a soap opera I watched, and is engaged to an actress who is on another soap opera.



More like Iron Chef.


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-5quXgVLdM[/YOUTUBE]

I must have this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (May 27, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-5quXgVLdM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I must have this.


Our hero!


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UxSIMljp4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 27, 2010)

Stroev said:


> He also appeared in the Agito movie.



That's the original Hongo.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Talon. (May 29, 2010)

Obama is secretly kick hopper

and, this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MFJmFbAfH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (May 30, 2010)

Next Rider: Kamen Rider 000.


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2010)

Traffic light Kamen Rider/Chimera Rider.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2010)

Still better than Den-O or Hibiki


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2010)

Still waiting for a Kuuga/Agito rider, where it's actually part of they're blood. I guess quite a few Showa riders could count as well.

Or when little gimmicks are used.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2010)

Uh if your talking about biological or mystical Riders having that then it even happened to Garren and Blade too.


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that Kenzaki became an Undead? Can't remember about Garren(unless you mean the Isaka arc), but for Blade it was only the last part of the season, and mainly the last episode.




Now Agito and Kuuga, and I guess riders like Ichigo, Niigo, and Black have rider abilites even when unhenshined(like Spiderman), that's the kind of Rider I want to see again. Biologically/magically imbued.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Kenzaki became an Undead? Can't remember about Garren(unless you mean the Isaka arc), but for Blade it was only the last part of the season, and mainly the last episode.



Why are you spoilering? I'm not talking about Kenzaki becoming an Undead, I'm talking about the fact that Riders in Blade can have their suits trashed, such as Garren and Blade both having their masks/helmets broken, remember when Blade got half his face broken by the Elepehant Undead?

It happens in Blade, and they aren't mystical Riders Also Joker/Chalice has shown to bleed quite a bit when fighting Undead in Blade.



> Now Agito and Kuuga, and I guess riders like Ichigo, Niigo, and Black have rider abilites even when unhenshined(like Spiderman), that's the kind of Rider I want to see again. Biologically/magically imbued.



Exceed Gills.


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2010)

TWF said:


> Why are you spoilering? I'm not talking about Kenzaki becoming an Undead, I'm talking about the fact that Riders in Blade can have their suits trashed, such as Garren and Blade both having their masks/helmets broken, remember when Blade got half his face broken by the Elepehant Undead?


I thought you were saying they were biological riders or mystically powered, which is what I was orignally talking about.

Anyways, my point is that a rider that simply henshins without the use of tools or gimmicks would be nice to see, like in the vein of Kuuga, Agito, or Showa(1, 2, Amazon, Black, etc).




> Exceed Gills.


Oh right.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I thought you were saying they were biological riders or mystically powered, which is what I was orignally talking about.



Yeah, I was just talking about your tangent about taking damage. And I remember Tachibana talking about not to worry because the Category Ace/Board System would repair any damage and regenerate it back to full repair.

But for the most part, Chalice is the last bio Rider in Heisei. 



> Anyways, my point is that a rider that simply henshins without the use of tools or gimmicks would be nice to see, like in the vein of Kuuga, Agito, or Showa(1, 2, Amazon, Black, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right.



Uh no, as you said, that's been occurring from the entirety of Showa: 1971 to 1987. The very two Heisei Riders also featured it.

I don't think its needed or required if its just for "I want see them be super powerful cyborgs/artificial humans/enhanced beings like in Showa" if thats the logic.


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2010)

Of course.

I'd just like to see that theme after cards, phones, more cards, instruments, mecha, trains, bats, more cards yet again, and USB drugs being used.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2010)

And I'm telling you to get realistic here when it was just the start of Heisei but its subsequent second series that still abused something that was over done for for two decades.

And whose main focus was cards? Ryuki had the equivalent to Stands, Blade had the Board system, Kabuto the tech, 555 the phones, W the memory sticks, ect...Although I guess you could say did the Cards twice it was just a fanservice series so it doesn't really count.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 30, 2010)

HOPPER dopant


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2010)

Hopper where?


----------



## Amuro (May 31, 2010)

She's only Hopper in name, not in spirit.


----------



## Talon. (May 31, 2010)

Dopant isnt worthy.


----------



## Stroev (May 31, 2010)

Still beats down on her enemies.

Like a true Hopper. :dathopper:


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2010)

meh, show my Hopper Hyper and i'll be happy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Still beats down on her enemies.
> 
> Like a true Hopper. :dathopper:



[YOUTUBE]ul_3kppoZAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2010)

Garren went up on the Pimp scale when he gained Jack Form.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2010)

Garren is always pimp.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2010)

Pixiv just went up a notch on the Blade fanart as well.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2010)

Mutsuki is a gay


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

I liked leangle. .


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I liked leangle. .



Why                .


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

Personally I thought mutsuki was a whiney little bitch. Especially at the beginning of missing ace.

But I feel when he actually learned how to use the category ace he got some dignity, but only in rider form.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 2, 2010)

I really liked his getup though. Same with Kai's hobo clothes and Fangire King's David Bowie look.

Looking back at a few scenes and episodes of Agito, I have to say that Agito is still best Heisei. Even moreso than W and Blade.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2010)

Everyone cools knows that Blade is the very best

though I agree Agito > Double


----------



## Stroev (Jun 2, 2010)

That's nice. You all hang with Mustuki while I enjoy the a great and consistent plot with pretty rad fight scenes.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2010)

lol

Blade's story is the most cohesive, well rounded, and exciting in all of Heisei sans Kuuga. Trying to pin any negative light on Blade simply with Mutsuki is fucking hilarious.

Blade is the best.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2010)

King Form Blade >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Shining Agito.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 2, 2010)

What, that Mustuki insult was the best ever. Can't just ignore that.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you want to be Rider Kicked?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Son Goku (Jun 3, 2010)

All the respect I had for him jumped off the ship when that came back to me.


fuck yeah chalice.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2010)

Finally watched Begins Night fucking Decade ruins everything. 

 Least Skull was fucking awesome throughout i'd love for him to appear in the show.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 4, 2010)

Hagi said:


> Finally watched Begins Night fucking Decade ruins everything.
> 
> Least Skull was fucking awesome throughout i'd love for him to appear in the show.



*Spoiler*: __ 



He is in the new movie atleast:



I am just watching Kamen Rider Kiva( I am at episode 3 and i like it so far)
But can someone explain why he is a kid in decade?
Is it a spoiler for later in the season or something?
I am only at episode 19 of decade and it is decent/okay so far.

SPOILER for the movie:
I also watched the movie and the decade part was pretty good but i hated how he owned every Rider and at the end where all the Riders are together they don,t even help Double and Decade when they are fighting the final bad guy. At the end they are just up a hill and just walk away afther the fight.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

Why are you watching Kiva? Also there's two Kiva's in Decade, the real Wateru and the kiddie AR version.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> Why are you watching Kiva? Also there's two Kiva's in Decade, the real Wateru and the kiddie AR version.


The costume looked pretty cool so i gave it a shot.
Glad to know that the real version is in the show.
I am kind of new to Kamen Rider( Double is the first season i watched)
The only other Kamen rider season/movies i have watched are: Kamen Rider the First/the Next and Decade(i am up to episode 19).


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

Kiva is awful. Switch over to Ryuki or Kabuto instead.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2010)

Depends, what are you looking for in a Kamen Rider?


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 4, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Depends, what are you looking for in a Kamen Rider?


Good action, a main character that is not a total ass, and some comedy would be nice.
Oh and a female character that is not  annoying like Akiko.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2010)

Watch Den-O for comedy and general awesomeness.

Kiva is dull and his involvement in Decade is retarded and never fully explained.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Good action, a main character that is not a total ass, and some comedy would be nice.
> Oh and a female character that is not  annoying like Akiko.



Yeah, watch Den-O, Ryuki, or Agito.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

No, just watch Agito, cause it blows away everything else forever.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

Hagi said:


> Watch Den-O for comedy and general awesomeness.
> 
> Kiva is dull and his involvement in Decade is retarded and never fully explained.



Den-O is awful for anything other than comedy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2010)

Stroev said:


> No, just watch Agito, cause it blows away everything else forever.



You're forgetting Kuuga.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

Blade the very best of Heisei.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

I haven't been able to watch it yet because I've so much to do. Plus I might be getting a second job on top of all the shit I need to catch up to.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd have to say Agito on that.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2010)

I always prefered Kuuga to Agito even with the shitty HK subs.

Need to finish Blade before i can comment on it's status.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

How far are you?


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

Hagi said:


> Need to finish Blade before i can comment on it's status.



You should, after the Category Kings and the Royal Club start popping up, the series gets hardcore like in the early stretch.

I will seriously stand by that is the best Heisei Kamen Rider series.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

Za Warudo undead was wrecking everyone's shit.

Then Kenzaki just comes in brawling with fists.

Was so


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

T'oh! Lidaaah! Keeeck!


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> Blade the very best of Heisei.





Stroev said:


> No, just watch Agito, cause it blows away everything else forever.


I look foreward to them.
I hope they are just as fun to watch as Double( i watched up until the current episodes in 2 days or something.)
The only things i don,t like in Double is that Shotaro and Philip's Bromance sometimes goes a bit to far.( the bike scene in the Extreme episode felt a bit awkward.)
And Akiko


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

Never listen to Stroev 

he thinks Decade was *decent*

:neghopper:


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been on episode 10 for a while Chalice is the best rider out of the 3 so far.

Akiko is awesome best female character i've seen in Heisei.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

Chalice is like Ohja awesome

but trust me Kenzaki and Tachibana will show to be just as good

especially when Tachibana has to deal with Isaka


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2010)

Just wait till you see Wild Chalice :ho


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2010)

Garren has got his ass kicked so much at the start i can't see him not turning awesome.

Looking forward to wild Chalice, looks pimp.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

Garren owns, and he returns to his bad-ass demeanor of being calm and reserved after he tries to start tutoring Leangle/Mutsuki.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2010)

Blade was bad at first when it came to fighting Undead. Around episode 16 or so he became pimp.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

It's not that he was bad, his defense AP in his Ace form was just god awful since he's a purely offensive fighter.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

He had only had one mission prior to the destruction of BOARD's headquarters. So yes, Ace form Blade has terrible defense, and little experience.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2010)

One of my favorite parts is when he went into rage mode after finding out that Hajime was Chalice when he was kidnapped by Isaka.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, that was great. Especially with that Bug Undead, which made it all the more seemingly grimdark.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2010)

lol Leangle


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> You just love to watch him eat that hand don't you?



It never gets old


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 6, 2010)

I can play that on loop anytime I want


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2010)

Someone really needs to finish subbing Kuuga.

Godai just might be my favorite main.


----------



## Fang (Jun 6, 2010)

TV-N is fucking lazy and OoZ is god awful


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, Kenzaki sucked at fighting at first.

By the end of the series though, legions were falling at his hands.

and TV-Nihon are just a bunch of fucking kisama tachiweaboo when it comes to subs.


----------



## Fang (Jun 6, 2010)

again I don't know why the hell anyone says he sucks at fighting, he just has the worst defensive ability/stats out of all the Riders in the Ace form.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think rushing at the monster of the week screaming is the best tactic to use.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 6, 2010)

I had been wanting to check this series out, but saw that it's been around forever. Any advice on where I should start?


----------



## Fang (Jun 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I don't think rushing at the monster of the week screaming is the best tactic to use.



Man, I wonder what Yuusuke was doing at the start of Kuuga then.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2010)

TWF said:


> Man, I wonder what Yuusuke was doing at the start of Kuuga then.


He's the Hongo Takeshi of Heisei, so it's alright. 



Caelus said:


> I had been wanting to check this series out, but saw that it's been around forever. Any advice on where I should start?


Kabuto, Agito, Blade, or W(current series, most likely near end game mark). Welcome!


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Kabuto, Agito, Blade, or W(current series, most likely near end game mark). Welcome!



Thanks, I'll do some research. Those are listed chronologically? if so, I'd want to start with Kabuto.


----------



## Fang (Jun 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> He's the Hongo Takeshi of Heisei, so it's alright.



No, he isn't.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2010)

Do tell your own thoughts.


----------



## Fang (Jun 6, 2010)

Agito > Kuuga.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2010)

Pfft well yeah.


----------



## Fang (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol why is that guy Caelus posting here.

I'll stay Heisei breaks down like this since I'm 30 of Double:

1.) Blade (everything is perfect sans a bit of Mutsuki's awful
2.) Agito/Kuuga (Shining Form Agito is just more bad ass than Ultimate Kuuga and I really need to finish this series but it edges out Kuuga from what I've seen in the RAWs in some fucked up material)
3.) Kabuto (for the characters  and first half  of the series plus God Speed Love and the fights with Clock Up are still better and cooler than most of the other series)
4.) Double/W
5.) Ryuki (fantastic characters but the ending was retarded in the series and movie)
6. 555 (just not that into it)
7. Hibiki (god awful second half)
8. Den-O (don't care much for pure comedy, I only liked Momotaros/Sword Form Den-O)
9. Kiva
10. Decade (worse by far)


----------



## Fang (Jun 6, 2010)

I mean seriously even if you take the best out of Decade: seeing the original Blade King, Black and Black RX, Ohja, Kick Hopper and Punch Hopper, and Junichi (for creepyiness), and the Shinkenger cross-over, it doesn't balance out anything.

And Decade ruined Begins Night.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2010)

Blade's ending seemed unresolved. I wished they would have continued with it 

Anyway, movie was excellent, not counting Hajime jobbing to Albino Joker :sadgiogio


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2010)

Blade's ending was a stalemate,  if Kenzaki didn't become the Navy Joker he would've had to seal Hajime. This way there was a peace between Humanity and Undead, the fight was finally over.

Also pretty much the saddest ending for a protagonist in Heisei as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2010)

Also, Glaive sucks nuts


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2010)

Caucasian Jap Rider


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2010)

Your going to see his rape face in Decade 

he's Kaito's brother


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2010)

I find it funny how they've tried to replicate a character that's like Kabuto, but haven't been able to do it twice


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2010)

Tsukusa and who else?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2010)

Sieg from Den-O

Nago from Kiva


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't remember Nago doing anything like Tendou except just being an ass, then again Kiva was the first Heisei series I watched.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2010)

The usual jerkface Gary Stu AKA God Mode Sue or Marty Stu

But we like Tendou


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2010)

Well Tendou is the God of Light. :tendou


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2010)

Also, Shadow Moon is a certified mindfucker


----------



## Talon. (Jun 7, 2010)

meh, new KR 000 looks fucking wierd.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 7, 2010)

Eh, looks alright to me.


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7Zgvq0psgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7Zgvq0psgU[/YOUTUBE]



fuck yeah Ohja


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 8, 2010)

Talon. said:


> meh, new KR 000 looks fucking wierd.


I like some of the forms but most of them don,t look all that impressive to me.


Hagi said:


> Watch Den-O for comedy and general awesomeness.
> 
> Kiva is dull and his involvement in Decade is retarded and never fully explained.


How popular is Den-O in Japan?
I looked for the opening theme and i think i have found some of the most epic music videos:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]HLkNNb7x7KU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]IIUqtKZDJic[/YOUTUBE]
I got a good laugh out of this



It must have done pretty good since they are stil making movies for it.


TWF said:


> I mean seriously even if you take the best out of Decade: seeing the original Blade King, Black and Black RX, Ohja, Kick Hopper and Punch Hopper, and Junichi (for creepyiness), and the Shinkenger cross-over, it doesn't balance out anything.
> 
> And Decade ruined Begins Night.


I don,t like Decade much either but i thought the ending was okay with them going on a new journey.
I wish Begins Night would have explained more but i gues they are saving it for the rest of the season.
And i am glad that Hopper chick is finally death.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 8, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> How popular is Den-O in Japan?



Let's put it this way. It has four movies and counting and the Imagin have their own anime.


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2010)

And a technical sub-series to go with it. Apparently after Kabuto, Japan prefers COMEDY and fanservice over anything else.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2010)

W is selling pretty well with the toys, though, from what I've heard.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Let's put it this way. It has four movies and counting and the Imagin have their own anime.



what the hell. that's retarded.



TWF said:


> And a technical sub-series to go with it. Apparently *after Kabuto*, Japan prefers *COMEDY* and fanservice over anything else.


again, what the hell?



Stroev said:


> W is selling pretty well with the toys, though, from what I've heard.



rightfully so.


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2010)

Its a hard pill to swallow going from Kagami/Tendou to freaking Ryotaro and then Wateru of all people.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2010)

apparently japan swallows it pretty easy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2010)

obligatory lol Japan comment

because that's all that needs to be said


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2010)

I like how Hyper Kabuto's Perfect Zecter - Sword Form: Kabuto Zecter is a huge buster sword and Blade King's Double Rouzer is basically a broad sword and rapier blade combo

why are they so cool


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

I like how Kuuga shit kicked that Rhino Grongi in episode 12


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2010)

TWF said:


> I like how Hyper Kabuto's Perfect Zecter - Sword Form: Kabuto Zecter is a huge buster sword and Blade King's Double Rouzer is basically a broad sword and rapier blade combo
> 
> why are they so cool



while Kiva's sword is, in turn, a sword that powers up via masturbation 

Kiva is so lame


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> while Kiva's sword is, in turn, a sword that powers up via masturbation


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2010)

I know right


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 10, 2010)

I am probably going to get flamed for this but i thought Kiva was okay.( Not the rider but the series itself.)
Otoya was a fun character to watch and the series doesn,t put me to sleep like Decade did.
Although the only thing i enjoy in Kiva are the flashbacks and some of the fights are decent.( I am only up to episode 29)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I am probably going to get flamed for this but i thought Kiva was okay.( Not the rider but the series itself.)
> Otoya was a fun character to watch and the series doesn,t put me to sleep like Decade did.
> Although the only thing i enjoy in Kiva are the flashbacks and some of the fights are decent.( I am only up to episode 29)



Otoya is probably the only good character in Kiva from what I've seen 

IXA suit looks neat though


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2010)

I like Arc's design besides Dark Kiva

and yeah Rising IXA is badass

but there really isn't too much before Kiva's URHGUGHGHGH MUST STOP DADDY


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I am probably going to get flamed for this but i thought Kiva was okay.( Not the rider but the series itself.)
> Otoya was a fun character to watch and the series doesn,t put me to sleep like Decade did.
> Although the only thing i enjoy in Kiva are the flashbacks and some of the fights are decent.( I am only up to episode 29)



You'd be better off watching Den-O. Unless you're just trying to get through all of the Heisei Rider series like I am


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 10, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You'd be better off watching Den-O. Unless you're just trying to get through all of the Heisei Rider series like I am


I am probably going to watch them all
Although i think afther Bade  i am going to track down the original Kamen rider.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2010)

There's only a single episode of the entire original Kamen Rider subbed.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 10, 2010)

fuck
I was so looking foreward to seeing the the first Kamen Rider but i gues i only have the 2 movies for now unless i learn japanese.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

So watch Black instead


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 10, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So watch Black instead


Was my second choice


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2010)

Black RX opening is boss


----------



## Amuro (Jun 11, 2010)

Watch V3 then Black.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2010)

Hagi said:


> Watch Black then V3.


Best way to do it


----------



## Amuro (Jun 11, 2010)

You're right then he won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2010)

But the original > all.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 11, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I am probably going to get flamed for this but i thought Kiva was okay.( Not the rider but the series itself.)
> Otoya was a fun character to watch and the series doesn,t put me to sleep like Decade did.
> Although the only thing i enjoy in Kiva are the flashbacks and some of the fights are decent.( I am only up to episode 29)





Crimson Dragoon said:


> Otoya is probably the only good character in Kiva from what I've seen
> 
> IXA suit looks neat though


Otoya, IXA and Rook.


Darth Nihilus said:


> So watch Black instead


On that note, Black 44 is out.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2010)

Noice. And as slow as SCS is with Kuuga released, Century Kings should take it up unless they decide to continue and go on with Black RX, which I don't doubt.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2010)

Did 44 just come out Abigail?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Abigail (Jun 11, 2010)

TWF said:


> Did 44 just come out Abigail?



Two days ago.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2010)

I really wish I could change the title of this thread

also, look at like the first ten pages and some of the more recent pages here

the difference is staggering


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2010)

best part is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



leangle sucks balls




Kenzaki Tachibana and Hajime

Three Musketeers


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2010)

TWF said:


> best part is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Trinity of Blade


----------



## Stroev (Jun 11, 2010)

Blade's suit as a tattoo all over my body. You heard it here, folks.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 15, 2010)

any news on that new KR series


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

Just rumors and the like.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2010)

Honestly when it comes down to which of the Rider series is the best in terms of Heisei, it comes down to Agito, Kuuga and Blade.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 19, 2010)

More like Agito, Kuuga, Blade and W.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2010)

W ranks more of in the Fuck Awesome Kamen Rider List. Like with Kabuto and Black.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2010)

I know a few people over at NPC who were complaining that W wasn't for them


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't know those people


----------



## Abigail (Jun 19, 2010)

They're terrible people then.

Also, Fang:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2010)

I saw that but its cool

SIC styled Blade King always looked like he came out of Garo or Karas to rape someone someone like Decade or Kiva

I think Double is great but its not top 3 material


----------



## Abigail (Jun 19, 2010)

I put it up there with Agito personally.

I'll wait until it's over to make a final placement though.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2010)

that's a smart idea but also remember what Double/W gets to stand next to that makes it look even better via direct comparison:

- Decade
- Kiva
- Den-O

its like having one good looking chick next to a bunch of DUFFs


----------



## Abigail (Jun 19, 2010)

True, but I am rating it compared to all Heisei though.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish we got more of Kenzaki punching or kicking people in the face with that heat/metal Rouzer combo


----------



## Abigail (Jun 20, 2010)

That would have been nice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2010)

All this Blade talk is making me want to rewatch it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

TWF said:


> I wish we got more of Kenzaki punching or kicking people in the face with that heat/metal Rouzer combo



I wanted more dual-wielding Kenzaki


----------



## Abigail (Jun 20, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> All this Blade talk is making me want to rewatch it.



You should.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2010)

And that I will.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 21, 2010)

I wanted Tachibana King form.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello guys!..
I was redirected here about Kamen Rider.:33

Just wanna ask then, Is Decade considered the most powerful Kamen Rider?
I just saw the two movies and seen the last episodes of Decade, and it seems that, he pawned all the riders..


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 22, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Hello guys!..
> I was redirected here about Kamen Rider.:33
> 
> Just wanna ask then, Is Decade considered the most powerful Kamen Rider?
> I just saw the two movies and seen the last episodes of Decade, and it seems that, he pawned all the riders..


From what i understand all he did was beat up a bunch of AR riders with PIS.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 22, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> From what i understand all he did was beat up a bunch of AR riders with PIS.



Oh.., Just wanna ask what is AR rider?:amazed
He pawned Kamen Rider J, with his Giga Rocket Launcher and some missles.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 22, 2010)

all the rider's in Decade are from alternate realities hence the term AR

Kuuga is stronger


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Hello guys!..
> I was redirected here about Kamen Rider.:33
> 
> Just wanna ask then, Is Decade considered the most powerful Kamen Rider?
> I just saw the two movies and seen the last episodes of Decade, and it seems that, he pawned all the riders..



last two episodes showed him getting his ass kicked by the real Blade King and needing DiEnd, AR Kuuga, AR Kiva, and AR Hibiki's help to fight off Super Apollo Giest.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 22, 2010)

really should have seen this coming


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 22, 2010)

Hagi said:


> really should have seen this coming


I kind of like the look of the new Kamen rider although Double looks way better.
Also wth are they fighting????


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 22, 2010)

W spoilers:


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 22, 2010)

Hagi said:


> all the rider's in Decade are from alternate realities hence the term AR
> 
> Kuuga is stronger


Oh thanks!..



TWF said:


> last two episodes showed him getting his ass kicked *by the real Blade King* and needing DiEnd, AR Kuuga, AR Kiva, and AR Hibiki's help to fight off Super Apollo Giest.


so that is why, I saw another Kenzaki!..:amazed Thanks..



Hagi said:


> really should have seen this coming


That is the new Kamen Rider?..No I want more W!



Eunectes said:


> W spoilers:



...Xtreme and Accel or is it just Heat?
Nah I take it back. It is Terui..
AWESSSSSSSSOME! I bet they could beat Nazca/Saeko!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

AR Rider > Alternate Reality Riders

And aside from Movie Wars 2010, finally done with Decade.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> \
> 
> so that is why, I saw another Kenzaki!..:amazed Thanks..



Wrong.

That's the real Kenzaki.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

The TRUE Kenzaki


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> From what i understand all he did was beat up a bunch of AR riders with PIS.



Don't forget how they were all jobbing.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 22, 2010)

TWF said:


> Wrong.
> 
> That's the real Kenzaki.





Darth Nihilus said:


> The TRUE Kenzaki


........
no shit! That's awesome!!!!!
 I am bad at this. 


..This is new?


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2010)

The next Kamen Rider, yes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks mighty interesting.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2010)

honestly looks more appealing to me than Accel's retarded design


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 22, 2010)

Another pic:
*Spoiler*: __ 







Henshin bub


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Pronounced Kamen Rider Ohs, apparently.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2010)

Pronounced OHZ


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 22, 2010)

Kamen Rider Oz..
So claws now? no more swords?
Bit its awesome..


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Kamen Rider Oz..
> So claws now? no more swords?
> Bit its awesome..





Eunectes said:


> Another pic:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



He's got a sword right there.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2010)

honestly the more I see it the more I'm digging 000's design


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

imokaywiththis.jpeg


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> He's got a sword right there.



..Oh!..
I thought it was a gun..
AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2010)

Would preferred it to be a shotgun.

But, meh.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2010)

Kamen Rider OOO air's on September 5th.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 23, 2010)

TWF said:


> honestly the more I see it the more I'm digging 000's design


Agreed, i first thought it was a bit weird but the more i look at it the more i like it.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2010)

For me, I never really had a problem with it, but as soon as I saw it in a more 3D picture then I really started digging it.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> For me, I never really had a problem with it, but as soon as I saw it in a more 3D picture then I really started digging it.


It looks pretty good.
I can,t wait to see it in action.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Would preferred it to be a shotgun.



yeah, that would have been

Groovy


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2010)

Kamen Rider Ohz

with shotgun kick


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

I wonder what the premise will be.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2010)

Bio/Cyborg Rider

or something similar to Hibiki but with Animal/Zodiac themes


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

Premise of the plot's theme.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2010)

How the hell would I know that when the series doesn't air for another three months best bet is the W movie with 000 appearing in it


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

Gaia Library, Keywords: _Guessing, Theorizing, OOO_


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2010)

And key implications: his Rider design and the kanji/symbol on his chest

looks like a Bio Rider


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

That would be sweet.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2010)

I should really stop listening to the Agito soundtrack. It blazes the fires within my soul.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2010)

Same for me with the Kuuga soundtrack.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2010)

Time for me to be requesting that right about now.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 23, 2010)

Which part of the series would you guys consider the best, so that I can check it out?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2010)

Either, but Showa, more or less.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2010)

Heisei for me: Blade, Kuuga, Agito, Ryuki, Kabuto, The First/The Next (might be a third in the works) and Double/W 

vs

Showa: Kamen Rider, V3, Stronger, Skyrider, Super-1, Black/Black RX


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 23, 2010)

TWF said:


> Heisei for me: Blade, Kuuga, Agito, Ryuki, Kabuto, The First/The Next (might be a third in the works) and Double/W
> 
> vs
> 
> Showa: Kamen Rider, V3, Stronger, Skyrider, Super-1, Black/Black RX



Maybe the classics just value more to some people.

I personally believe only a few Showa series can come close to my favorite heisei Blade and Kabuto.

It's all depends on the focus/theme of each rider's series that'll catch your interests.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

No Amazon for Showa? 

And which one had the protagonist join the badguys only to troll them? Was it Stronger?


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 24, 2010)

KAMEN RIDER SHIN FOR ME!..
..
Who likes Kamen Rider Shin?..
Awesome Henshin!


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Maybe the classics just value more to some people.



Well obviously: everyone identifies Ichigo, Nigo, and V3 as the ultimate classic Riders and series definers and trend setters and Black/Black RX get that "here's where the future settings/items/style" for Heisei come in.



> I personally believe only a few Showa series can come close to my favorite heisei Blade and Kabuto



Kabuto is a back to roots/formula setter since aside from Kuuga and Agito, the series takes a drastic turn in design and style. Even the original actors from Kamen Rider: The Next and Hongo (Showa) guest star in a few episodes of Kabuto/GSL.

The date of the Natives coming to Earth coincides with 1971 original date of Kamen Rider from 2006 date in Kabuto, the heavy emphasis on Rider Kicks/Rider Punch variations or simple weapons comes from the stuff Ichigo, Nigo, V3, and Riderman or Black/Black RX did.

Hell, Kick Hopper and Punch Hopper are likely implied and foreshadowed as the original Zecters, which would go with the theme of being double Riders, like Ichigo and Nigo.

And the balance on the Rider Punch and Rider Kick is back to the classic finishers of the Showa series (KR & V3).



Stroev said:


> No Amazon for Showa?
> 
> And which one had the protagonist join the badguys only to troll them? Was it Stronger?



Stronger. 



Smokahontas said:


> KAMEN RIDER SHIN FOR ME!..
> ..
> Who likes Kamen Rider Shin?..
> Awesome Henshin!



Shin is only good for Guro value


----------



## perman07 (Jun 24, 2010)

So... I kept seeing Kamen Rider Spirits get nominated in the Monthly Manga section thread, along with some funky panels. I then looked up Kamen Rider on Wikipedia and saw it was a huge phenomenon with lots of series and movies.

If it has spawned so many different medias, I figure it must be good. But I am slightly intimidated as to what I should watch/read and what I shouldn't, and more importantly, in which order I should watch/read.

Can anyone break it down for me?


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 24, 2010)

TWF said:


> Shin is only good for Guro value



.. I love how Shin transformed and how he would rip the heads off his enemies!..


guys, I kinda don't understand the ending of Kamen Rider Ryuki. Ryuki died, but how did also Ren died in a hospital bed?


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2010)

perman07 said:


> So... I kept seeing Kamen Rider Spirits get nominated in the Monthly Manga section thread, along with some funky panels. I then looked up Kamen Rider on Wikipedia and saw it was a huge phenomenon with lots of series and movies.
> 
> If it has spawned so many different medias, I figure it must be good. But I am slightly intimidated as to what I should watch/read and what I shouldn't, and more importantly, in which order I should watch/read.
> 
> Can anyone break it down for me?



Just read Spirits then watch Ryuki or Double/W or Kabuto to get into the Heisei series stuff


----------



## Stroev (Jun 24, 2010)

Are we rider kicking the competition in the nominations?


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2010)

saw another image of 000

defiantly going to have animal themes for certain for his alternate forms/powers


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2010)

sounds pretty neat


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2010)

Ichigo vs Nigo


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2010)

I hate Accel's design its just so: clunky


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 25, 2010)

So hard boiled. I like his sword.


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2010)

more like hard gay


----------



## Stroev (Jun 25, 2010)

Holy fuck Accel and Skull are so shiny in those pics.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2010)

VOTE FOR KAMEN RIDER SPIRITS

Vote for Kamen Rider Spirits


----------



## Stroev (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you saying we haven't done so?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2010)

oh no, I'm just saying that for the other guys who post in this thread

you know, Eunectes and others


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 25, 2010)

Fang Joker is fucking pimp.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 25, 2010)

Extreme Cyclone Joker!..


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2010)

no. Hyper Gatack FTW


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 26, 2010)

Kamen Rider Eternal?


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2010)

meehhhh, Movie riders tend to be kinda lame.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd accept that to but,

the GSL riders where pretty cool though.





TWF said:


> Well obviously: everyone identifies Ichigo, Nigo, and V3 as the ultimate classic Riders and series definers and trend setters and Black/Black RX get that "here's where the future settings/items/style" for Heisei come in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a main reason I liked kabuto, I loved the showa riders but I felt that Kabuto as being a very return to the formula of Kamen Riders was just a better version of said ideas.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2010)

Agreed, Caucasus and Hercule FTW.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought Caucasus was the best of the GSL riders purely for his attitude but lack of ability to unlock the hyper zector's powers


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2010)

Personally, i think the writers gave him the finger on that to balance the awesomeness.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2010)

you could list a whole bunch of reasons why it didn't work for him.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2010)

agreed, but from a writing standpoint, that makes the most sense o.o


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, I also feel GSL's ending was a complete paradox. If you get the hyper zector and go back and alter the time line it also makes it so Tendou never stole the hyper zector completely negating everything, unless it made some kind of parallel timeline.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> you could list a whole bunch of reasons why it didn't work for him.


Same reason Kabuto Zector didn't work for KaGAmi?


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2010)

I feel his faith in being controlled by power and not utilizing it are what brought him to be unable to unlock the hyper zector's power.


It's really all about why yourself thinks these things happened.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

Because Tendou walks the path of heaven.

KaGAmi simply was a lowlife camera man.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2010)

Well they both became riders, but at the time I believe KaGAmi was still unsure of his ability. If he hadn't I'm sure the Kabuto zector could have gone to him.


But according to GSL it's impossible for it to go to KaGAmi as it was purely meant to be used by Tendou


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

Well yeah that too.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2010)

GSL did not help Kabuto's story.


Great movie, but considering the movie is a paradox at the end it shouldn't apply to the show making KaGAmi have a chance to get the Kabuto zector.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

ah well.

At least it was a bi tmore understandable than Den-O's time shenanigans.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2010)

I barely finished Den-O.

I raged through my entire watch of the series.

the "comedy" wasn't even funny, it was just annoying.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2010)

Talon. said:


> meehhhh, Movie riders tend to be kinda lame.


Skull would like a word with you.


Son Goku said:


> I barely finished Den-O.
> 
> I raged through my entire watch of the series.
> 
> the "comedy" wasn't even funny, it was just annoying.



Most Japanese comedy isn't funny.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Most Japanese comedy isn't funny.



Depends on what you're watching, per se. Then again, Double is taking it heavily right now in the comedy department. More than Den-O in my opinion.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 27, 2010)

Well comedy isn't bad, but the series shouldn't make it the gimmick it follows all series.

It didn't go well for Den-O if you ask me.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 27, 2010)

How about Kamen Rider Kiva?
..


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2010)

Spam Emperor form, spam Emperor form, try to abort yourself from time, fuck yeah Otoya, spam Emperor form, fuck yeah Rook, continue being terrible Wataru, fuck yeah Ixa, spam Emperor form.


Kiva in a nutshell.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 27, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Spam Emperor form, spam Emperor form, try to abort yourself from time, fuck yeah Otoya, spam Emperor form, fuck yeah Rook, continue being terrible Wataru, fuck yeah Ixa, spam Emperor form.
> 
> 
> Kiva in a nutshell.



Oh....

Guys, Just wanna ask, are there any Kamen Riders, who is using car/automobiles and not motorcycles/motor bikes like Kitaoka Shuichi  or Kamen Rider Zolda from Ryuki?


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 27, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Spam Emperor form, spam Emperor form, try to abort yourself from time, fuck yeah *Otoya*, spam Emperor form, fuck yeah Rook, continue being terrible Wataru, fuck yeah Ixa, spam Emperor form.
> 
> 
> Kiva in a nutshell.


This man is the only reason why i finished Kiva.
Man how i wish that Otoya was the main rider.
The only things i liked in Kiva were: Otoya, the classic monsters theme( Frankenstein, the Wolfman ect), the first 4 wake ups, Ixa, the "Go to hell" bat and the moon kick.
And even with all Kiva's flaws i stil take it over Decade.
The Amazon episodes  must be the worst episodes in Kamen Rider history.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 27, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Oh....
> 
> Guys, Just wanna ask, are there any Kamen Riders, who is using car/automobiles and not motorcycles/motor bikes like Kitaoka Shuichi  or Kamen Rider Zolda from Ryuki?




Kamen Rider Black RX


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 27, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> This man is the only reason why i finished Kiva.
> Man how i wish that Otoya was the main rider.
> The only things i liked in Kiva were: Otoya, the classic monsters theme( Frankenstein, the Wolfman ect), the first 4 wake ups, Ixa, the "Go to hell" bat and the moon kick.
> And even with all Kiva's flaws i stil take it over Decade.
> *The Amazon episodes  must be the worst episodes in Kamen Rider history*.


how about Kamen Rider Shin?
and True.
and what' with the Ten faced Demon gorgos in the same episode? I saw the original one, with the talking faces but on Decade, there are no presence of faces ..




Son Goku said:


> Kamen Rider Black RX


..Kotaro Minami, drives a car in RX?. As far as I can remember, he piloted a helicopter.


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> GSL did not help Kabuto's story.
> 
> 
> Great movie, but considering the movie is a paradox at the end it shouldn't apply to the show making KaGAmi have a chance to get the Kabuto zector.



You clearly don't know what your talking about: GSL is a prequel and alternate settings with Hyper Kabuto changing the present to alter the future in the past

Its a great film


----------



## Stroev (Jun 27, 2010)

I actually liked Amazon in Decade, though the henshin was weak.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 27, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> how about Kamen Rider Shin?
> and True.
> and what' with the Ten faced Demon gorgos in the same episode? I saw the original one, with the talking faces but on Decade, there are no presence of faces ..
> 
> ...


I never saw Shin.
I only saw a review and his Henshin which from what i heard was the only good part beside him ripping of people's heads.
I don,t know why in the credits his code name is masked rider.
I mean he is a giant grasshopper so shouldn,t you name him like Hopper or something?
Anyway i just watched Kamen Rider 555 Paradise Lost and it was a little boring.
The action is pretty decent but there is to little of that in the movie.
I liked the accel parts and the US rider was pretty decent.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> ..Kotaro Minami, drives a car in RX?. As far as I can remember, he piloted a helicopter.


he piloted a lot of things.


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2010)

And the entire point about the Hyper Zecter was that it existed outside of time, it doesn't matter if you destroy one version of it in the past/present, another version will still exist. Which is why there are two different Hyper Kabuto's.

When Mishima destroyed the Hyper Zecter, the point of GSL becomes apparent.

Anyway, Caucasus and Ketaros were great movie Riders.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't ask me questions.


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2010)

What                        ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2010)

One of the many awesome quotes from Accel.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 27, 2010)

W 40 was a great episode, and lots of great quotes. Love it when he comes in in his costume and suspects Saeko of being a bitch. Plus the kissing scenes.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 27, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I never saw Shin.
> I only saw a review and his Henshin which from what i heard was the only good part beside him ripping of people's heads.
> I don,t know why in the credits his code name is masked rider.
> I mean he is a giant grasshopper so shouldn,t you name him like Hopper or something?


Yeah, is it just me, but sometimes, I was confused with their names.


> Anyway i just watched Kamen Rider 555 Paradise Lost and it was a little boring.
> The action is pretty decent but there is to little of that in the movie.
> I liked the accel parts and the US rider was pretty decent.



ORGA ORGA ORGA! I i like Orga..
 I like Kamen Rider Faiz transformed, especially, the cellphone voice...



Abigail said:


> he piloted a lot of things.



.... I meant, in my previous question, is there any Kamen Rider whose primary vehicles choice, isn't just a motorbike but cars too like Kamen Rider Zolda in Kamen Rider Ryuki..


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2010)

A motorcycle and car were Black RX's main vehicles of choice.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx45ab4VYnk[/YOUTUBE]

So, on top of being Kick Hopper and Go-on Gold, he's also a professional singer.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2010)

ain't he cool


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2010)

what can't he do


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 28, 2010)

This would fill in my crave for Kamen Rider 555..
ORGA!


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh wow he's really good.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> W 40 was a great episode, and lots of great quotes. Love it when he comes in in his costume and *suspects Saeko of being a bitch.* Plus the kissing scenes.


That was the best line in W so far


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2010)

OOO



> Writer: Kobayashi Yasuko
> 
> >> of Mirai Sentai Timeranger, Climax Deka, Saraba Kamen Rider Den-O, Den-O & Decade: The Onigashima Warship, not being Inoue
> 
> ...


My body is ready for Ohs.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 28, 2010)

sounds like a decent concept so far


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2010)

I knew it

I'm number one


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> OOO
> 
> 
> My body is ready for Ohs.



..Me too....pek


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

More Pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Its looking good so far
I wonder if the enemy wil turn out to be a new Shocker organisation
I also wonder if the new Kamen Rider has some connection to W.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like Kuuga and Amazon's love child.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> what can't he do



He was also in B Fighter Kabuto, a TV version of GTO, Den-O and Ultraman Max.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 29, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> More Pics:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!!
I like the crest and those medals.
New Shocker like Dai Shocker?


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> AWESOME!!!!
> I like the crest and those medals.
> New Shocker like Dai Shocker?


Isn,t Kamen rider 000 suppose to be the 40th anniversary??
Or is that next year?
I could see the return of Shocker coming if this series is the 40th anniversary.


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

April 3rd 2011 will be the 40th Anniversary celebration of the original Kamen Rider from 1971 - 1973.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 29, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Isn,t Kamen rider 000 suppose to be the 40th anniversary??
> Or is that next year?
> *I could see the return of Shocker coming if this series is the 40th anniversary.*



Oh i see..
Nice then..
Want to see more  Zol, Shinigami and Hell..


----------



## Abigail (Jun 29, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> more Zol, Shinigami and Hell..



I'm okay with this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a feeling that 000 is going to show up in the W movie coming up in August. Possibly another Rider in the same world as its predecessor like it was with Kuuga and Agito.

I smell quality.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 29, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I have a feeling that 000 is going to show up in the W movie coming up in August.



He is. There was pics of him doing so posted in this thread.


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

Their going the Super Sentai VS route:

Den-O/Kiva
Den-O/Decade
Decade/Double
Double/000

I'm pretty happy I was so spot on with the theme/and style of 000

its like a mix between the Imajin and Unknowns from Agito

though I don't really trust Den-O writers


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

I would have loved to have seen a Kuuga and Agito movie with both of them together.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 29, 2010)

> not being Inoue


Shining praise in my book.


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

hey now

Inoue had a big part in writing Kabuto of course I don't know the director of Kabuto still safe bet er

just an awful director who crapped out after 06


----------



## Abigail (Jun 29, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

How would you rate Goseiger?


----------



## Abigail (Jun 29, 2010)

The current one?

Not all that good to be honest.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

Their helmets remind me of Zyuranger/MMPR


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

New movie w pics:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

I want to see Nagaishi (guy who directed The First and The Next) involved in more Kamen Rider stuff that isn't just movies or specials.


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How would you rate Goseiger?





Abigail said:


> The current one?
> 
> Not all that good to be honest.



Goseiger is awful, the fact that its predecessors are Shikenger, Go-Onger, and Gekiranger makes it worse. Also not seeing how it looks remotely similar to Zyuranger, mein circles.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 29, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> New movie w pics:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



NICE!....
000 is in the new movie!
But why the heck Philip is punching the face of Shotaro?


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

seriously I love Ohz's design


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> NICE!....
> 000 is in the new movie!
> *But why the heck Philip is punching the face of Shotaro?*


Because it is awesome
Almost forgot to post some of the other awesome pics: ( spoilers for the movie)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you lurking /4chan/ for this stuff? because thats what I usually do to get spoilers.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 29, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Because it is awesome
> Almost forgot to post some of the other awesome pics: ( spoilers for the movie)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OH THIS IS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWESOME!

SKULL IS THERE TOO!..

But this is a AR Skull right?


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> Are you lurking /4chan/ for this stuff? because thats what I usually do to get spoilers.


I just lurk in the spoiler threads of Kamen Rider Double and OOO at the HJU forum
You can pretty much find all the spoiler pics that i left out here:
Link removed


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

so yeah actually I found out after a bit of research that Nagaishi (director/screen play writer for The First/The Next) directed a lot of the stuff in Kabuto.

AND he was involved as the assistant director and writer to Ishinomori's Kamen Rider and V3.

Let's see more of Nagaishi please.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> so yeah actually I found out after a bit of research that Nagaishi (director/screen play writer for *The First/The Next*) directed a lot of the stuff in Kabuto.
> 
> AND he was involved as the assistant director and writer to Ishinomori's Kamen Rider and V3.
> 
> Let's see more of Nagaishi please.


I liked those movie and  always wondered why the hell there never was a third one.
Did it do bad in Japan or something???


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

There's supposedly a third one in the works. But how that would play out is beyond me: Japan defines the original/most famous Riders as the founding trio aka the Sannin: Ichigo, Nigo, and V3.

Not sure what a third one would even cover, the story of the original Kamen Rider in The First, V3's was in The Next. No one really cares about Riderman, X isn't all that special, Amazon is awful, Stronger would be weird, and ect...


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 29, 2010)

.
I am currently watching Kamen Rider First. I was surprised Kamen Rider Raiya is Hayato Ichimonji..
AWESOME.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> There's supposedly a third one in the works. But how that would play out is beyond me: Japan defines the original/most famous Riders as the founding trio aka the Sannin: Ichigo, Nigo, and V3.
> 
> Not sure what a third one would even cover, the story of the original Kamen Rider in The First, V3's was in The Next. No one really cares about Riderman, X isn't all that special, Amazon is awful, Stronger would be weird, and ect...


I can only see stronger happen or just a stand alone movie with V3 and Ichigo.
The only thing i did not like abouth Amazon was the human supporting cast but i thought that the fights were pretty good.
I liked Amazon but i can see why people dislike it because it so different from the rest.
What did you think of Sky Rider?


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

Skyrider is one of the most powerful Riders, which is why they have a Decade sort of mini-series in Showa since he precedes Super-1, ZX and Black/RX.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> Skyrider is one of the most powerful Riders, which is why they have a Decade sort of mini-series in Showa since he precedes Super-1, ZX and Black/RX.


Okay.
I don,t know much abouth sky rider.
I only saw him in Kamen Rider Spirits and a clip where he gets rider kicked by all the older riders.
Oh and also the time where a AR version of him gets beaten with one kick from Decade


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2010)

Luke Skyrider 

anyway, I'd really like to see Ohz in action 

the concept sounds interesting enough and his overall design is pretty neat, despite the traffic light color scheme, which I'll probably get used to anyway


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Luke Skyrider
> 
> anyway, I'd really like to see Ohz in action
> 
> the concept sounds interesting enough and his overall design is pretty neat, despite the traffic light color scheme, which I'll probably get used to anyway


The only i don,t like is that the writer worked on Den-o.
Did the writer only work on the movies or also on the series???


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think any of the prior Showa Riders were trying to kill him, but training him since he was the newest and youngest rookie Rider at the time.

Ichigo, Nigo, V3, Riderman, X, Amazon, Stronger, ect...were Rider Kicking him in groups of twos and threes at various points in his training.

But he's defiantly one of the stronger ones.  Though Ichigo and Nigo have jumped through islands and tanked nukes. 

000 looks awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

I still hate Accel's design


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

I hate the yellow version which comes before Accel. Glad it doesn't last very long.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> I don't think any of the prior Showa Riders were trying to kill him, but training him since he was the newest and youngest rookie Rider at the time.
> 
> Ichigo, Nigo, V3, Riderman, X, Amazon, Stronger, ect...were Rider Kicking him in groups of twos and threes at various points in his training.
> 
> ...


Are there any clips from that
Also does Kamen Rider Nigo in the tv series act the same way as in the Spirit manga?
Because i liked his story the best and he is my favorite Rider in the manga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> Skyrider is one of the most powerful Riders, which is why they have a Decade sort of mini-series in Showa since he precedes Super-1, ZX and Black/RX.



I like his design.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 29, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Because it is awesome
> Almost forgot to post some of the other awesome pics: ( spoilers for the movie)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I see some Skull. I'm happy.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]myKMPoWLR1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Jun 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQp0zx7_iGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BlOev_WPTVE[/YOUTUBE]
Damn i wish we could get a fighting game like this on the 360/ps3 with better graphics and the Shōwa era Riders


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 29, 2010)

NIHILIUS. LOVE THE AVY. ULTRAMAN FTW


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

Fang you're missing Abyss from Dikeido.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 29, 2010)

Abyss? he suuucked


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

Looked totally rad though.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 29, 2010)

he was a shark. A FUCKING SHARK.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

A shark...

>implying sharks aren't awesome

HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Talon. (Jun 29, 2010)

they are...but he had his minions do EVERYTHING. WTF.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

That's becuase of Dikeido's writing. :supergeg


----------



## Talon. (Jun 29, 2010)

granted. But i still don't like 000's design.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay, that was random. I think Ohs' design is cool enough.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

Kuuga and Amazon's love child


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> Not sure what a third one would even cover, the story of the original Kamen Rider in The First, V3's was in The Next. No one really cares about Riderman, X isn't all that special, Amazon is awful, Stronger would be weird, and ect...


Kamen Rider The Last - Black/RX?

Btw, thanks for the pics, Eunectes.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 29, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kuuga and Amazon's love child



  

fuck. no single emote could describe how fucked up that would be


RIDER CLIMAXING.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Btw, thanks for the pics, Eunectes.



I always feel so loved.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Kamen Rider The Last - Black/RX?
> 
> Btw, thanks for the pics, Eunectes.


No problem.
I think Kamen Rider Black could work but if your going to call it the last then there isn,t much room for RX to make a appearance since it would feel pretty rushed to introduce those 2 forms in the same movie.


Smokahontas said:


> Is it just me but Faiz  Accel form is quite better than Accel in W.
> ..


I like  Faiz Accel design alot better:
[YOUTUBE]XG-oS3WTquc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 30, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I like  Faiz Accel design alot better:
> [YOUTUBE]XG-oS3WTquc[/YOUTUBE]



Yes.!
Accel in W, kinda like a Motocross player..


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Yes.!
> Accel in W, kinda like a Motocross player..


I think Trial looks pretty decent but i don,t realy like Accel.
I am just starting with Kabuto and it is great so far.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 30, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I think Trial looks pretty decent but i don,t realy like Accel.
> I am just starting with Kabuto and it is great so far.



Oh i see....

Anyhow, I just finished watching Kamen Rider the First and Kamen Rider The Next movies and I would like to say, that there is needed for another movie..
IT WAS AWESOME. (but i like Kamen Rider the First due to concentrated arc of Takeshi/Kamen Rider Ichigo plus some subplot about of the two patient, whom ended tragic.)
But, Ichimonji died, with women and booze surrounding him, and it is kinda heartbreaking and Takeshi did hook up wtih the high school girl. I wished for a extended ending.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Oh i see....
> 
> Anyhow, I just finished watching Kamen Rider the First and Kamen Rider The Next movies and I would like to say, that there is needed for another movie..
> IT WAS AWESOME. (but i like Kamen Rider the First due to concentrated arc of Takeshi/Kamen Rider Ichigo plus some subplot about of the two patient, whom ended tragic.)
> But, Ichimonji died, with women and booze surrounding him, and it is kinda heartbreaking and Takeshi *did hook up wtih the high school girl*. I wished for a extended ending.


Doesn,t that make Ichigo a pedo???
I thought that Ichimonji had the best death ever.
Surrounded with woman and booze how can you go wrong with that


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 30, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Doesn,t that make Ichigo a pedo???
> *I thought that Ichimonji had the best death ever.*
> Surrounded with woman and booze how can you go wrong with that


..
I guess, but the girl telling Ichigo "Let's go home together" not entirely means just "Let's go in our house" but I think there is something more.
(me and my cravings for some extended ending) and I wonder what happen to the girl from the previous film, where Takeshi is carrying bridal style on a beach??

Ichimonji got a epic death scene. but in the original does, Ichimonji died also? Sorry i got no time to watch the kamen rider ichigo and nigo back in the showa era..

IMO, for some death scene,One kinda had a heartbreaking would be the case of  Masato, the Kamen Rider Kaixa from Kamen Rider 555. It kinda symbolic, a beach and lightbulbs. but I am not sure what it means.


----------



## Fang (Jun 30, 2010)

He's talking about the movie remakes in Heisei, Kamen Rider: The First and Kamen rider: The Next.

Ichimonji is a cyborg who doesn't have the same advantages as Hongo, and has to get blood transfusions every time after he Henshins, or he'll slowly die. And he does die after the final fight in Kamen Rider: The Next after V3 does his V3 Punch and Ichigo and Nigo finish off Scissors Jaguar with a Double Rider Punch.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> ..
> I guess, but the girl telling Ichigo "Let's go home together" not entirely means just "Let's go in our house" but I think there is something more.
> (me and my cravings for some extended ending) and I wonder what happen to the girl from the previous film, where Takeshi is carrying bridal style on a beach??
> 
> ...





> The character of Ichimonji Hayato was completely rewritten. In the television series, Ichimonji was a photographer who was kidnapped to become Shocker's new Kamen Rider, although he was rescued by Takeshi Hongo before he could be brainwashed; the two were allies from the beginning. In the film, Ichimonji was originally Katsuhiko Yano, the lover of Asuka Midorikawa. Katsuhiko was killed by Spider, and Hongo/Hopper was framed for it. Katsuhiko's corpse was recovered and turned into a cyborg similar to Hongo. His brain was altered to believe he was a man named Ichimonji Hayato in competition for Asuka's affection. Ichimonji originally served as Hongo's enemy, and later a hesitant ally. He disappears at the end of the movie, leaving his helmet on the road.


Kamen Rider 2 didn,t die in the series.


----------



## Fang (Jun 30, 2010)

Ichigo died in the manga, Nigo died in the movie.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

TWF said:


> *Ichigo died in the manga*, Nigo died in the movie.


Thats pretty sad.
Was it from the Spirits manga??
Because i can,t find any english trans from that manga beyond chapter 48.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 30, 2010)

Accel Trial will fuck your shit up


----------



## Fang (Jun 30, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Thats pretty sad.
> Was it from the Spirits manga??
> Because i can,t find any english trans from that manga beyond chapter 48.



No, its from the original manga penned, written, and illustrated by Ishinomori himself. The Kamen Rider manga actually was created before the TV series.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 30, 2010)

SCANS PLOX


----------



## Fang (Jun 30, 2010)

Wish I had it to post.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 30, 2010)

got any clue where i could get some?


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I see some Skull. I'm happy.



Here is something for the Skull fans
[YOUTUBE]ZqDkDtsvNi8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 30, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Here is something for the Skull fans
> [YOUTUBE]ZqDkDtsvNi8[/YOUTUBE]


.. Is it just me, but everytime the song play, it made some homosexual intention..




Talon. said:


> Accel Trial will fuck your shit up


FAIZ ACCEL!
..



TWF said:


> Ichigo died in the manga, Nigo died in the movie.



Oh noes!.... poor Ichigo

@Eunectes

THANKS!..


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 30, 2010)

TWF said:


> He's talking about the movie remakes in Heisei, Kamen Rider: The First and Kamen rider: The Next.
> 
> Ichimonji is a cyborg who doesn't have the same advantages as Hongo, and has to get blood transfusions every time after he Henshins, or he'll slowly die. And he does die after the final fight in Kamen Rider: The Next after V3 does his V3 Punch and Ichigo and Nigo finish off Scissors Jaguar with a Double Rider Punch.



Oh yes..:amazed
We are talking about the ending in Kamen Rider Next.


----------



## zuul (Jul 1, 2010)

I have read the critic of the movie on a site specialized in the 'so bad it's good ' cinema.

The dudes in monster desguise in it are absolutely hillarious.

The movie in question being a taiwanese or chinese or whatever collage of the old TV shows.


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2010)

Uchiha fans not welcome here


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone give me a quick review on _Kamen Rider Spirits _manga, I'm thinking about reading.

Haven't read/watched Kamen Rider in years...


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2010)

Collection of stories featuring Skull Man interacting with the original/first ten Showa Kamen Riders in various places all over the world.

Ichigo, Nigo, V3, Riderman, X, Super-1, Skull Man, ect...It's pretty cool, all of the stories converge toward a singular plot progression and the art is good.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks man, that actually sound pretty cool. I will read it.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 1, 2010)

TWF said:


> Collection of stories featuring Skull Man interacting with the original/first ten Showa Kamen Riders in various places all over the world.
> 
> Ichigo, Nigo, V3, Riderman, X, Super-1, Skull Man, ect...It's pretty cool, all of the stories converge toward a singular plot progression and the art is good.



do you have the link?... 
I want to read it..


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> .. Is it just me, but everytime the song play, it made some homosexual intention..


I think it is because of the bike in scene in the extreme episode.
But video kicks ass.
It has skull beating the fuck out of the Terror memory.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> _*I think it is because of the bike in scene in the extreme episode.*_
> But video kicks ass.
> It has skull beating the fuck out of the Terror memory.



The bold part, very true.


and the rest I AGREE!
So when will be the Extreme Accel form?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2010)

Kamen Rider OOO pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 














It looks like his bike can turn into a  vending machine.
I heard a rumor that OOO beats up monster to get money to buy power ups.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> do you have the link?...
> I want to read it..


Kamen Rider Spirits


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2010)

Gatack turning


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> The bold part, very true.
> 
> 
> and the rest I AGREE!
> So when will be the Extreme Accel form?


I hear people at HJU saying it is for a tv only thing.
But i am not sure yet.
He could be used later in the season.


Yakuza said:


> Kamen Rider Spirits


Are they taking a break or something???
Or can,t they find the other chapters?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2010)

Check the pimping project in the Trading Post. They have all of the current chapters that have been translated. You'll have to join first through Group Memberships.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Kamen Rider OOO pics:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


AWESOME!
Vending machine?! its still cool!
Power ups? maybe to upgrade his tokens?


Yakuza said:


> Kamen Rider Spirits



Oh thanks!


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Check the pimping project in the Trading Post. They have all of the current chapters that have been translated. You'll have to join first through Group Memberships.


Oke thank you
BTW this the actor for the main rider and one more pic of some of the other OOO forms:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2010)

Why does he look like the same guy who played as AR Yuusuke

He resembles him a bit


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2010)

I sure hope he doesn,t have the same personality as AR Yuusuke.
But something i find weird from the OOO pics is that it seems that he can never go all green or yellow.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Oke thank you
> BTW this the actor for the main rider and one more pic of some of the other OOO forms:



Oh awesome!


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Oke thank you
> BTW this the actor for the main rider and one more pic of some of the other OOO forms:



Pretty sure he's a former Super Sentai actor or involved with Tokusatsu stuff before, he's familiar to me for some reason.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2010)

Someone just posted this pic from a monster that appears in OOO:

Here is another pic of the cast:


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2010)

That Kaijin probably will appear in the Double/000 crossover movie.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2010)

TWF said:


> That Kaijin probably will appear in the Double/000 crossover movie.


The monster wil probably be used to show off some of OOO's forms before OOO and Double beat the shit out of the Luna Dorpant.
It would be pretty nice if Double leads into OOO.


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2010)

It'll play the same role for Ohz as the Dummy Dopant did for W in the Decade/Double Movie Wars film. 

Ie hyping 000 up. Kamen Rider does the opposite Super Sentai does with crossovers, the newer Riders are usually stronger or portrayed equal to the older Riders, where as in Super Sentai the newer team has to take a backseat to the older ones showing them the ropes and leading.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2010)

TWF said:


> It'll play the same role for Ohz as the Dummy Dopant did for W in the Decade/Double Movie Wars film.
> 
> Ie hyping 000 up. Kamen Rider does the opposite Super Sentai does with crossovers, the newer Riders are usually stronger or portrayed equal to the older Riders, where as in Super Sentai the newer team has to take a backseat to the older ones showing them the ropes and leading.


I just hope it shows OOO personality and why the hell he is in Futo.
Anyway here are the character descriptions for OOO:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abigail (Jul 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Here is something for the Skull fans
> [YOUTUBE]ZqDkDtsvNi8[/YOUTUBE]


Posted that pages ago.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey a new post, wonder what Nihilus poste- 


_NNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2010)

Had to do it


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2010)

Nightmares

nightmares everywhere.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 1, 2010)

Guys, just wanna ask who is this? From what Kamen Rider series?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2010)

Kamen Rider Glaive from Blade/Decade.


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2010)

Junichi and Kaito

forever


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 2, 2010)

TWF said:


> Junichi and Kaito
> 
> forever



Kaito, Rider Diend?:


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 2, 2010)

Guys just wanna ask, In Kamen Rider Decade: All Riders vs. Dai-Shocker . Tsuchikage who transformed to Shadowmoon, is the same actor who played Shadowmoon on Kamen Rider Black?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2010)

No, he's not.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 3, 2010)

Let's make a Decade movie with Shadowmoon and Black RX both in it and just make it so they barely see each other so we can cut out silly things like plot.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 3, 2010)

Still wanted every rirder to face their nemesis, ie Agito vs. God, Amazon vs. Geddon Emperor, Den-O vs. Kai, Kabuto vs. final native whose name I forgot, etc.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd put Mishima over a Native that no one cared about

Obviously


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2010)

Mishima with the Caucasus Zecter would have been so cash


----------



## Stroev (Jul 3, 2010)

Derp, Mishima is who I meant to say.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

But he isn't a Native 

:birugenia


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 3, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Let's make a Decade movie with Shadowmoon and Black RX both in it and just make it so they barely see each other so we can cut out silly things like *plot.*


I think AR Kiva said it best:
"Decade has no story"
Anyway i am just starting with Agito and it kicks ass


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Thought it was the real Kiva and not little Wataru that said that


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 3, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Thought it was the real Kiva and not little Wataru that said that


It was the real actor but i doubt it was the real Kiva except if he took his brother advies a bit to literal when he said he should be more then a king( and he became god instead).
I also don,t understand what happend to blade
At first he is all kick ass in the final episodes and then in the movie he is back in his base mode and gets used as a weapon and tossed away like a piece of garbage.
It was realy painfull to sit through.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 3, 2010)

I don,t know if this was already posted but here is the new trailer for the W movie with OOO in it.
Enjoy:


----------



## Abigail (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh hey, I got the thread renamed.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 3, 2010)

It's now officially official.


----------



## Fang (Jul 3, 2010)

Abigail is good people


----------



## Abigail (Jul 3, 2010)

:swoon:

I do my best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Epic success.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 4, 2010)

NAME CHANGE EPIC WIN!..
But guys, any Kamen Rider Fc around here?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

I kinda liked the old title better.



> [DCD Driector's Cut]
> In the Dai-Shocker meeting, Dr.Shinigami commemorates Decade's elimination. Daiki is shown disguised as a Shocker grunt.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 4, 2010)

So Has anyone seen Kamen Rider: The Next and if so is it any good? Considering I saw The First and it was decent.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 4, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> So Has anyone seen Kamen Rider: The Next and if so is it any good? Considering I saw The First and it was decent.


It was pretty good but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i didn,t like the "music that kills everyone who hears it plot"


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 4, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> So Has anyone seen Kamen Rider: The Next and if so is it any good? Considering I saw The First and it was decent.



I agree with Eunectes.
plus 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ichigo's changed of color on its eyes from white to red plus their costume ain't shiny anymore  like in Kamen Rider the First 



BUT IT IS STILL GOOD!..


----------



## Fang (Jul 5, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> So Has anyone seen Kamen Rider: The Next and if so is it any good? Considering I saw The First and it was decent.



lol                                      .


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 5, 2010)

I honestly believe they're pretty mediocre, But they're cheap and I can't argue with that.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 5, 2010)

My reaction for Kamen Rider Den-0
I can't tolerate the comedy, and I really thought Ryotarou would hook up with Hana. but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOO. She was his nephew



..
the only thing I found decent are the henshin sounds..


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2010)

The police officer standoff(episode 16 or something) and the last batch of episodes were really good.


----------



## Fang (Jul 5, 2010)

The First was great, the sappy love side-story wasn't neccessary but everything else including Cobra and Snake's mini-story in the hospital was fantastic and Spider's fight against Ichigo was good too.

The Next was goofy with the Chiharu nonsense but still good. Especially the final stances that Ichigo, Nigo, and V3 do against Scissors Jaguar and Chainsaw Lizard.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm probably going to say nay on The Next.


Apparently V3 is gold?


----------



## Fang (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm saying ignoring the romance sub-plot in The First and the horror element in The Next, both are fine movie re-imaginings of the original series based off the manga that the KR's creator imagined.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Oh hey, I got the thread renamed.



**


----------



## Talon. (Jul 5, 2010)

yesss. 

so, ive been reading some things, and it looks like Faiz may be coming stateside. any confirmation?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2010)

I thought Kabuto may have been the US' next rider. Probably wrong though. 

Anyways, I wouldn't mind a super robot rider. Like, half toku half metal hero. Could kinda be like Faiz's bike or a bigger Accel.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 6, 2010)

Talon. said:


> yesss.
> 
> so, ive been reading some things, and it looks like Faiz may be coming stateside. any confirmation?


NOOOOO
You mean another franchise like MAsked Rider and Kamen Rider Dragon Knight?
FAIZ IS GREAT, and It is one of my fave after Black and Black RX.



TWF said:


> The First was great, the sappy love side-story wasn't neccessary but everything else including Cobra and Snake's mini-story in the hospital was fantastic and Spider's fight against Ichigo was good too.
> 
> The Next was goofy with the Chiharu nonsense but still good. Especially the final stances that Ichigo, Nigo, and V3 do against* Scissors Jaguar* and Chainsaw Lizard.


I WANT SCISSORS TO SAY SCISSORS SCISSORS!....



Stroev said:


> The police officer standoff(episode 16 or something) and the last batch of episodes were really good.


..gonna watch it.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 6, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> NOOOOO
> You mean another franchise like MAsked Rider and Kamen Rider Dragon Knight?


I don,t really see the problem.
I saw 3 episodes of Kamen Rider Dragon Knight and i thought it was okay.
But the fight music was verry boring.
And you can always watch the japanese version on the web anyway so what is the big deal again????


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2010)

Faiz is bad.

Almost Decade and Kiva level bad.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Faiz is bad.
> 
> Almost Decade and Kiva level bad.


I hear people say that Faiz is the darkest season of the Kamen Rider Heisei era.
Is that true or is it just very angsty like Kiva?


----------



## Fang (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know about Faiz/555 being one of the worst but it gets wanked as being the "best" of Heisei Kamen Rider, since you can tell the same writers and directors from 555 were the ones who created Decade.

Worst Heisei probably are:

- Decade
- Kiva
- Hibiki (supposedly the best first half of a Rider series and also the worst but the lack of Rider Kicks or Punches and demon motif/themes seems retarded)
- Den-O


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm seeing many are torn between love and hate for Den-O, 555, and Hibiki.

Also, W 41 = solid episode. Not even Xtreme and jobbering can take down diamond.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2010)

TWF said:


> I don't know about Faiz/555 being one of the worst but it gets wanked as being the "best" of Heisei Kamen Rider, since you can tell the same writers and directors from 555 were the ones who created Decade.
> 
> Worst Heisei probably are:
> 
> ...


First 30 episodes of Hibiki were great. It did it's own thing and it did it well.

Then came executive meddling because it wasn't selling enough toys and downhill it went.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'm seeing many are torn between love and hate for Den-O, 555, and Hibiki.
> 
> Also, W 41 = solid episode. Not even Xtreme and jobbering can take down diamond.


I wonder why Double just didn,t look up the weakness from the jewel memory with the earth database thing.
I thought that gave them  Instant Knowledge abouth everything on earth without going into the Matrix room where Philip always goes.
Philip really needs a break to, he is getting a bit too emo.
He's probably still upset that he mastrubated to his own sister all this time.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t really see the problem.
> I saw 3 episodes of Kamen Rider Dragon Knight and i thought it was okay.
> But the fight music was verry boring.
> And you can always watch the japanese version on the web anyway so what is the big deal again????


You right!.. but
Youtube peeps gave  ridiculous comments about the franchise of Kamen Rider to be Westernized, and it pave way that it sucked than the original.. Especially the rendition of Masked Rider, which mostly gave negative comments and lowest rating..



Abigail said:


> Faiz is bad.
> 
> Almost Decade and Kiva level bad.


....
...


TWF said:


> I don't know about Faiz/555 being one of the worst but it gets wanked as* being the "best" of Heisei Kamen Rider*, since you can tell the same writers and directors from 555 were the ones who created Decade.



The main weak point of the 555 is probably the characters themselves. For the most part, I really couldn?t find myself caring for any of them. Not until the latter half does the main character Takumi actually seem interesting, but it does happen. Masato  Kusaka, Kamen Rider Kaixa, is entertaining at first, but he doesn?t really develop much despite so much screen time, leaving him almost tiring because of his unwillingness to change at all. 
The overall Kamen Rider concept, design and execution are done really well. They make this series. The Orphnoch villains work well for the most part. The plot is decent, aside from some lack of clarification towards the end, or even a complete resolution. 


> Worst Heisei probably are:
> 
> - Decade
> - Kiva
> ...



Agree. The only thing I watched Decade is because of the photography motif plus I find Natsumi cute.
Kiva= Personally, I don't like the vampire theme for it.
Hibiki=I actually liked the ancient demon motif 
Den-O= reaction in my previous post


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> The main weak point of the 555 is probably the characters themselves.



Yes.

The constant infighting. Believing someone who has lied to them repeatedly and even though they know they've been lied to they still believe them.

Also, the constantly ongoing game of rider system hot potato.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I wonder why Double just didn,t look up the weakness from the jewel memory with the earth database thing.
> I thought that gave them  Instant Knowledge abouth everything on earth without going into the Matrix room where Philip always goes.
> Philip really needs a break to, he is getting a bit too emo.
> *He's probably still upset that he mastrubated to his own sister all this time.*



The bold part. and yeah.
If Philip and Wakana did not  learn they where bro/sis,  they are eventually, making babies for now.
Episode 41, would likely a hint the upcoming of Extreme Cyclone Joker Accel.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 6, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> You right!.. but
> Youtube peeps gave  ridiculous comments about the franchise of Kamen Rider to be Westernized, and it pave way that it sucked than the original.. Especially the rendition of Masked Rider, which mostly gave negative comments and lowest rating..
> 
> Agree. The only thing I watched Decade is because of the photography motif plus I find Natsumi cute.
> ...


I don,t listen to Youtube peeps.
Most of time it is 13 year olds trash talking to each other.
I thought KRDK was okay/meh from what i have seen.
It's just realy medicore and boring but i would stil take it over 50 episodes of Wataru being emo or Decade being a douche for no reason and having some of the biggest plotholes i have seen in any show.
The only good thing i remember from Decade was Kamen rider Black/RX, the shinkenger team up, accel vs clock up and the final fight in the All riders vs Shocker movie.


Abigail said:


> Yes.
> 
> The constant infighting. Believing someone who has lied to them repeatedly and even though they know they've been lied to they still believe them.
> 
> Also, the constantly ongoing game of rider system hot potato.


I saw a youtube video from Faiz and was amazed how many times someone else keeps getting the rider system.


Smokahontas said:


> The bold part. and yeah.
> If Philip and Wakana did not  learn they where bro/sis,  they are eventually, making babies for now.
> Episode 41, would likely a hint the upcoming of Extreme Cyclone Joker Accel.


I think Philip needs to see a therapist or something afther the whole Wakana is your sister stuf.
Also does no one thinks it kind of creepy how afther they transform back into humans (afther they use extreme) that Philip is right behind Shotaro???
I keep expecting Philip to pop out behind him with a "you just got raped" face.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2010)

I came up with this sweet idea of a show where every Rider was wiped out and the planet was plunged into chaos. they should change up the formula a little bit, make it less predictable


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> The only good thing i remember from Decade was Kamen rider Black/RX, the shinkenger team up, accel vs clock up and the final fight in the All riders vs Shocker movie.



there was also Blade King ruining Decade's shit 

plus the brief appearance of the Hoppers


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> there was also Blade King ruining Decade's shit
> 
> plus the brief appearance of the *Hoppers*


Damn the awfulness of the amazon episode made me forget abouth that.
Blade King was pretty epic but i hated how he was left out of the movie and replaced with some fodder in a Blade costume who only served as a punching bag for decade.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Also does no one thinks it kind of creepy how afther they transform back into humans (afther they use extreme) that Philip is right behind Shotaro???
> I keep expecting Philip to pop out behind him with a "you just got raped" face.


The Xtreme memory absorbs Phillip, so they're two bodies in one.

And maybe Xtreme's ability to look up weakness is also based on Phillips ability to use the Library(so Wakana can troll him even as a rider).


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> The Xtreme memory absorbs Phillip, so they're two bodies in one.
> 
> And maybe Xtreme's ability to look up weakness is also based on Phillips ability to use the Library(so Wakana can troll him even as a rider).


If that is true that makes Philip pretty useless since his only function now is to be a second host for the double driver.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2010)

Starting up V3


----------



## Fang (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2010)

Clay Doll's evolution


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2010)

DARK KABUTO>HOPPERS


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2010)

Talon. said:


> DARK KABUTO>HOPPERS



this


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t listen to Youtube peeps.
> Most of time it is 13 year olds trash talking to each other.
> I thought KRDK was okay/meh from what i have seen.
> It's just realy medicore and boring but i would stil take it over 50 episodes of Wataru being emo or Decade being a douche for no reason and having some of the biggest plotholes i have seen in any show.


I guess youre right.
..


> The only good thing i remember from Decade was Kamen rider Black/RX, the shinkenger team up, accel vs clock up and the final fight in the All riders vs Shocker movie.


DECENT EPISODE IS DECENT!.


> I saw a youtube video from Faiz and was amazed how many times someone else keeps getting the rider system.


Only Orphinocs can wear those rider belts. It was just an a bit timely, cause many are siding with the Orphinocs King, builtup.



> I think Philip needs to see a therapist or something afther the whole Wakana is your sister stuf.
> Also does no one thinks it kind of creepy how afther they transform back into humans (afther they use extreme) that Philip is right behind Shotaro???
> *I keep expecting Philip to pop out behind him with a "you just got raped" face*.



.. True.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Clay Doll's evolution


..IT's kinda powerful.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2010)

BLADE JOKAH


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t listen to Youtube peeps.
> Most of time it is 13 year olds trash talking to each other.
> I thought KRDK was okay/meh from what i have seen.
> It's just realy medicore and boring but i would stil take it over 50 episodes of Wataru being emo or Decade being a douche for no reason and having some of the biggest plotholes i have seen in any show.
> The only good thing i remember from Decade was Kamen rider Black/RX, the shinkenger team up, accel vs clock up and the final fight in the All riders vs Shocker movie.



Anyways, Youtube can also be a source of misinformation & trolling. Actually, Dragon Knight is a good show since it broke the " Saban's Masked Rider Curse"; not even Ferbus can stop it. Also, Toei gave the licensing to Japanese company Adness in order to bring the franchise to America. Also, Ryuki & Dragon Knight are different; they have different stories which they go differently.

On Decade, it became one of the worst Kamen Rider shows in history in terms of writing. 90% of it, the show doesn't make sense. It's more like crappy writing that was made up for awesome cameos? Have you guys read a bad fanfic? Decade is a live-action version of a bad fanfiction.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

Decade's effect is far weaker if a newcomer to the series watches it. Majority of it was based on the fans being trolled.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Decade's effect is far weaker if a newcomer to the series watches it. Majority of it was based on the fans being trolled.



Decade can be considered as a "gateway drug" to the Kamen Rider franchise. And it's all about fanservice. Or maybe, it's a cash cow made by Toei to celebrate the Heisei Riders by just selling toys & presenting fanwank.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

An amalgam of all three. The intent of the series was good, the result, not so much.

Dne-O and W, and OOO could be considered cash cows due to all the toys and movies being made. But I enjoyed them(and hopefully will do so with Ohs).


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> An amalgam of all three. The intent of the series was good, the result, not so much.
> 
> Dne-O and W, and OOO could be considered cash cows due to all the toys and movies being made. But I enjoyed them(and hopefully will do so with Ohs).



Decade was written by *Toshiki Inoue*, *Shoji Yonemura*, & *Sho Aikawa* (known for his work in the 1st Fullmetal Alchemist anime). Yonemura also wrote for Kabuto; no wonder why the Decade finale is a cliffhanger is crap since he didn't redeem himself in Kabuto. The writing in W is good since it was headed by writer Riku Sanjo. OOO's head writer will be *Yasuko Kobayashi*, who is the headwriter of Den-O, Ryuki, Shikenger, & Timeranger. At least we will see something decent here; she also wrote for Cassshern Sins.


----------



## Fang (Jul 6, 2010)

Not doing much listing writers to verify the quality of a series, Goseiger is full of writers and story-board artists from Gekiranger, Magiranger, Shinkenger, Kabuto, and Saint Seiya's anime. It's still an awful tokusatsu series. 

And Kabuto owns.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 6, 2010)

Haku_Taker said:


> Anyways, Youtube can also be a source of misinformation & trolling. Actually, Dragon Knight is a good show since it broke the " Saban's Masked Rider Curse"; not even Ferbus can stop it. Also, Toei gave the licensing to Japanese company Adness in order to bring the franchise to America. Also, Ryuki & Dragon Knight are different; they have different stories which they go differently.
> 
> On Decade, it became one of the worst Kamen Rider shows in history in terms of writing. 90% of it, the show doesn't make sense. It's more like crappy writing that was made up for awesome cameos? Have you guys read a bad fanfic? Decade is a live-action version of a bad fanfiction.





Stroev said:


> Decade's effect is far weaker if a newcomer to the series watches it. Majority of it was based on the fans being trolled.


The first time I watched Decade, I thought he was the strongest Rider of all time.

but my idea of this collapsed when I discovered, the riders he pawned is just AR RIDERS.


----------



## Fang (Jul 6, 2010)

Talon. said:


> DARK KABUTO>HOPPERS


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 6, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> The first time I watched Decade, I thought he was the strongest Rider of all time.
> 
> but my idea of this collapsed when I discovered, the riders he pawned is just AR RIDERS.



Decade was Jesus...he was more powerful than every rider (Tendou included) and had no story...and by Easter...will be crucified and will die for Rider Sins, which is still a lot of grey matter to fill anyway...


----------



## Fang (Jul 6, 2010)

Tendou and Souji aren't the same character.

And all the "real" Heisei Riders he managed to beat allowed him to do so to save the Kamen Rider universe(s) of the Heisei franchise.

Essentially they jobbed.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 7, 2010)

TWF said:


> Tendou and Souji aren't the same character.
> 
> And all the "real" Heisei Riders he managed to beat allowed him to do so to save the Kamen Rider universe(s) of the Heisei franchise.
> 
> Essentially they jobbed.


What do you mean by jobbed?



Haku_Taker said:


> Decade was Jesus...he was more powerful than every rider (Tendou included) and had no story...and by Easter...will be crucified and will die for Rider Sins, which is still a lot of grey matter to fill anyway...


It seems that when it comes to coolness
Clock up>Final Attack Ride


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2010)

Haku_Taker said:


> Decade was Jesus...he was more powerful than every rider (Tendou included) and had no story...and by Easter...will be crucified and will die for Rider Sins, which is still a lot of grey matter to fill anyway...



As said above, all of the Riders jobbed to Decade so that he could save the universe/multiverse, even though they seem like the AR Riders during the final movie. 

Decade would have been a good series if it had not went out the way it did, especially with not having all of the original Riders reprising their roles from past series. 

Kotaro and Kenzaki showing up were the only real highlights of the series, aside from other Riders like Kick Hopper, Kaixa and Ohja.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> What do you mean by jobbed?


They let him win on purpose.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 7, 2010)

Haku_Taker said:


> Anyways, Youtube can also be a source of misinformation & trolling. Actually, Dragon Knight is a good show since it broke the " Saban's Masked Rider Curse"; not even Ferbus can stop it. Also, Toei gave the licensing to Japanese company Adness in order to bring the franchise to America. Also, Ryuki & Dragon Knight are different; they have different stories which they go differently.
> 
> On Decade, it became one of the worst Kamen Rider shows in history in terms of writing. 90% of it, the show doesn't make sense. It's more like crappy writing that was made up for awesome cameos? Have you guys read a bad fanfic? Decade is a live-action version of a bad fanfiction.


I thought KRDK was decent and not any were near as bad as people say.
I thought Decade and Kiva (minus the Otaya parts) were way worse.



Darth Nihilus said:


> BLADE JOKAH


Fun thing is a Kamen Rider Blade memory accutaly exist as a toy.


Stroev said:


> Decade's effect is far weaker if a newcomer to the series watches it. Majority of it was based on the fans being trolled.


I was a newcomer when i saw Decade and i thought it sucked then and now as i am watching the other rider shows i hate it even more.


Darth Nihilus said:


> As said above, all of the Riders jobbed to Decade so that he could save the universe/multiverse, even though they seem like the AR Riders during the final movie.
> 
> *Decade would have been a good series if it had not went out the way it did, especially with not having all of the original Riders reprising their roles from past series. *
> 
> Kotaro and Kenzaki showing up were the only real highlights of the series, aside from other Riders like Kick Hopper, Kaixa and Ohja.


They should have just pulled a "Forever Red"episode and have all original Rider come back for a episode or 2.
But i think that would cost to much money or Toei was just being cheap.
But even if the original Rider would have come back it wouldn,t have changed the shitty writing.
I also didn,t like that all the riders in there final forms change into weapons/motorcycles/animals.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 7, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> They let him win on purpose.


Oh I see..
Thanks.
So in other words, Decade pawned the other Riders as if they were just sleeping.
Decade..



Eunectes said:


> I thought KRDK was decent and not any were near as bad as people say.
> I thought Decade and Kiva (minus the Otaya parts) were way worse.
> 
> 
> ...



Agree. Plus, I am anticipating Shadowmoon vs Black or Black RX but nooooooo..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Oh I see..
> Thanks.
> So in other words, Decade pawned the other Riders as if they were just sleeping.
> Decade..



Pretty much. 



Eunectes said:


> They should have just pulled a "Forever Red"episode and have all original Rider come back for a episode or 2.
> But i think that would cost to much money or Toei was just being cheap.
> But even if the original Rider would have come back it wouldn,t have changed the shitty writing.
> I also didn,t like that all the riders in there final forms change into weapons/motorcycles/animals.



Decade as the leader of Dai Shocker


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2010)

Decade would make a good leader. Plus the opportunity for him to be double kicked.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Decade would make a good leader. Plus the opportunity for him to be double kicked.


I remember in the movie he instantly turns evil when he finds out that he is the leader but as soon as he gets his ass kicked he comes whining back to his friends who he tried to kill just a few minutes back.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2010)

Much like Smash Bros. fans rage at Sakurai, we KR fans(and I'd think some other toku) yell at Inoue.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 7, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Decade would have been a good series if it had not went out the way it did, especially with not having all of the original Riders reprising their roles from past series. *
> 
> Kotaro and Kenzaki showing up were the only real highlights of the series, aside from other Riders like Kick Hopper, Kaixa and Ohja.



Actually, Decade would've been better if it was executed correctly. I think DC's Crisis is better than Decade since it has an easier plot to understand. You will like the series due to the fanservice or you hate it due to..... anything else. Tsuburaya can get back the alumni regularly but why Toei, a company w/ more funds, can't do it?



Eunectes said:


> They should have just pulled a "Forever Red"episode and have all original Rider come back for a episode or 2.
> But i think that would cost to much money or Toei was just being cheap.
> But even if the original Rider would have come back it wouldn,t have changed the shitty writing.
> I also didn,t like that all the riders in there final forms change into weapons/motorcycles/animals.



It's like "We want to make a crossover Heisei Kamen Rider series for its 10th Anniversary featuring each Rider in each world.... BUT WE DON'T WANT TO SPEND A LOT OF MONEY.



Stroev said:


> Much like Smash Bros. fans rage at Sakurai, we KR fans(and I'd think some other toku) yell at Inoue.



Oh yes, Toshiki Inoue started the 'ruining' of the KR franchise w/ his storylines full of too much drama and other unlikeable stuff. I remember the 2nd half of Hibiki. No wonder why Double is better than its predecessors & it wasn't handled by Inoue; Inoue's only good work is Agito. As for the next KR series, OOO, Yasuko Kobayashi is the headwriter. At least we will see something decent here. She also wrote for Casshern Sins.


----------



## Fang (Jul 7, 2010)

Decade would've been better as a movie series than abridged.

AR Riders were awful, the treatment of the original actors was the reason why most of them didn't reprise their role in DCD, and further more Ishinomori is rolling in his grave having a main Rider slaughtering his "predecessors" in Movie Wars and All Riders vs Shocker. 

Worst Heisei series, ever.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> Decade would've been better as a movie series than abridged.
> 
> AR Riders were awful, the treatment of the original actors was the reason why most of them didn't reprise their role in DCD, and further more Ishinomori is rolling in his grave having a main Rider slaughtering his "predecessors" in Movie Wars and All Riders vs Shocker.
> 
> Worst Heisei series, ever.



Who is Ishinomori?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 8, 2010)

Haku_Taker said:


> It's like "We want to make a crossover Heisei Kamen Rider series for its 10th Anniversary featuring each Rider in each world.... BUT WE DON'T WANT TO SPEND A LOT OF MONEY.


Toei is pretty cheap.
They don,t even change the OP when a new form comes.
I mean would it realy cost so much if you shot like 5 seconds of footage for the Trial and Extreme forms and replace the footage that makes Accel look like a villain?


TWF said:


> Decade would've been better as a movie series than abridged.
> 
> *AR Riders were awful, the treatment of the original actors was the reason why most of them didn't reprise their role in DCD*, and further more Ishinomori is rolling in his grave having a main Rider slaughtering his "predecessors" in Movie Wars and All Riders vs Shocker.
> 
> Worst Heisei series, ever.


Do you have a source for that????
I would like to read what the other riders thought of Decade.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Who is Ishinomori?



The creator, director, and writer of the original Kamen Rider franchise.



Eunectes said:


> Do you have a source for that????
> I would like to read what the other riders thought of Decade.



I don't have the source or link, its simple though. Most of the original Rider actors from Kuuga to Ryuki were too old, add the shafting of most of their contract bonuses usually getting stipulated out for some context or another, the majority wouldn't sign back on to help out DCD.

And like I said, Ishinomori is rolling in his grave. Decade is just a very bad, nonsensical series. And if they were still around to comment:

- Hobo Agito (ugh)
- Pussy Kuuga
- Autistic Kabuto 

ect...


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> I don't have the source or link, its simple though. Most of the original Rider actors from Kuuga to Ryuki were too old, add the shafting of most of their contract bonuses usually getting stipulated out for some context or another, the majority wouldn't sign back on to help out DCD.
> 
> And like I said, Ishinomori is rolling in his grave. Decade is just a very bad, nonsensical series. And if they were still around to comment:
> *
> ...


Those 2 were probably the worse along with the Decade Amazon:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]eLgrxMYkOQY[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]0U22QN0xx4o[/YOUTUBE]



How old are the Kuuga to Ryuki riders?
30 or 40 years old?


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> The creator, director, and writer of the original Kamen Rider franchise.



Oh....


I bet he would be kinda disappointed with Decade.



@Eunec

Amazon is kinda okay..
As long, it is not Shin..


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 8, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Oh....
> 
> 
> I bet he would be kinda disappointed with Decade.
> ...


I hate the decade one.
I thought Shin was just weird.
Does someone know how well Shin did in Japan???
I assume it did pretty bad since it never had a second movie.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2010)

If he was 22 in 2000, he'd be in his 30's by Decade.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 8, 2010)

Some new pics of Kamen Rider OOO's belt/motorcycle/forms:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Looks pretty good.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2010)

second shot of the bike for Ohz looks like a trikey


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2010)

Haku_Taker said:


> Actually, Decade would've been better if it was executed correctly. I think DC's Crisis is better than Decade since it has an easier plot to understand. You will like the series due to the fanservice or you hate it due to..... anything else. Tsuburaya can get back the alumni regularly but why Toei, a company w/ more funds, can't do it?



More like it would have been better if it had every single of the original Riders reprising their roles within the series instead of going with the AR concept, which ruined the story, along with the movies as well including the Riders jobbing to Decade, and Kiva-la 

That or if Decade went out the same way that ZX did appearing only in a movie instead of having his own series. 



Eunectes said:


> Some new pics of Kamen Rider OOO's belt/motorcycle/forms:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I like his last two forms on the right.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

I just think DCD needed better writers, the AR concept is fine with me.

and Ohs is looking sweet.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 8, 2010)

This show is the epitome of weeaboo-ism.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Enjoy the oncoming Rider Kicks to your rep and status.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 8, 2010)

It had to be said.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Alas. 

House of Uzimaki is the epitome of weaboosim instead. And any moe shit. And /a/. Forgot to tell you that.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2010)

Weabooism implies a hard-on for Japanese video games and anime in general as well as generally bad subjective tastes in said stuff: Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tale, Gantz, KHR, K-ON, Kiss x Kiss, ect...

So, not really.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I just think DCD needed better writers, the AR concept is fine with me.
> 
> and Ohs is looking sweet.



It had writers who have worked on Ryuki, Blade, Agito, and Kabuto. Not much better than that.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2010)

Tsukusa's character and Yusuke(less) didn't help much either


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> More like it would have been better if it had every single of the original Riders reprising their roles within the series instead of going with the AR concept, which ruined the story, along with the movies as well including the Riders jobbing to Decade, and *Kiva-la*
> 
> That or if Decade went out the same way that ZX did appearing only in a movie instead of having his own series.
> 
> ...


Kiva-la kinda sucked.
It was never explained why that little bat turned good in the end


Man in Black said:


> This show is the epitome of weeaboo-ism.


Only time i have seen weeaboo behavior in the fandom was on youtube on some Kamen Rider Dragon Knight video.


TWF said:


> Weabooism implies a hard-on for Japanese video games and anime in general as well as generally bad subjective tastes in said stuff: Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tale, Gantz, KHR, K-ON, Kiss x Kiss, ect...
> 
> So, not really.


I thought weeaboos where people who love everything that is Japanese and are racist agianst anything that is from the US or from a other country when it comes to Toku,Anime,Manga and video games.
I didn,t know you also had to have a shitty taste in anime and manga to be one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2010)

There is no kinda suck with Kiva-la. She is of the suck.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone with bad taste in manga and anime generally tends to be a weaboo in my book


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> There is no kinda suck with Kiva-la. She is of the suck.


I thought she was random.
The episode where she gets lipstick put on was kinda weird and so was the episode where it looks like that little bat is in love with AR Yuusuke.


TWF said:


> Anyone with bad taste in manga and anime generally tends to be a weaboo in my book


I few weeaboos more as people who have nothing beter to do then to bash english dubs from anime/video games and complain how much everything in the US sucks and how everything from Japan is godlike all day long


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought she was horrible.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I thought she was horrible.


She was. 
There was no point to her character because every evil planning she did in the series was ignored in the final movie anyway.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> There is no kinda suck with Kiva-la. She is of the suck.



the concept of Kivala utterly repulses me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2010)

I actually felt bad for Tsukasa. That's how horrible Kiva-la is as a Rider.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2010)

Femme was o----

whoops she's dead


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2010)

TEZUKAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 8, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Those 2 were probably the worse along with the Decade Amazon:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



...oh wow he wasn't even trying there.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I actually felt bad for Tsukasa. That's how horrible Kiva-la is as a Rider.


I didn,t feel bad for him at all.
He was acting like a dick though out the season so i was kind of happy when he was finally killed.( even if it was for like 5 minutes.)


Emperor Joker said:


> ...oh wow he wasn't even trying there.


You should look up video's on youtube where he says the atacks names.
It is pretty bad....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> He was acting like a dick though out the season



So have other Riders in their respective series. Even so, Decade jobbing to a Rider even worse than himself is just pitiful.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

ugghhhhh


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2010)

AIRING IT OUT


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Lawyer time.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 8, 2010)

.^ ZOLDA FTW!..
..




TWF said:


> Femme was o----
> 
> whoops she's dead



MIHO!!!!!..
I like the Miho and Shinji..


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 9, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> MIHO!!!!!..
> I like the Miho and Shinji..



Yasuko Kobayashi put the Female Rider idea in effect but Inoue made it a curse. God thing that KR Dragon Knight broke it.


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 9, 2010)

Haku_Taker said:


> Yasuko Kobayashi put the Female Rider idea in effect but Inoue made it a curse. God thing that* KR Dragon Knight* broke it.



You mean the american rendition of Kamen Rider Ryuki?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 9, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So have other Riders in their respective series. Even so, Decade jobbing to a Rider even worse than himself is just pitiful.


Every scene that has Decade beaten,killed or humiliated is good scene in my opinion so i didn,t feel any pitty for him at all.


Crimson Dragoon said:


> ugghhhhh


Yeah....
Thats pretty bad.
Not that the Diend design was much better.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Smokahontas said:


> You mean the american rendition of Kamen Rider Ryuki?


Yes the one that we talked abouth 2 pages ago.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Every scene that has Decade beaten,killed or humiliated is good scene in my opinion so i didn,t feel any pitty for him at all.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 9, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


>


*saved*
Anyway here is the poster for the new double movie:

Kamen Rider OOO wil probably only guest star for a few minutes since it hasn,t been confirmed that he wil have his own story in the movie.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)

Interesting. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_qcWCfIC-I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPsokQbTAKI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Hayato doesn't fuck around


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)

Imagine how I felt when I found out that Double Riders can fly


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2010)

Hoppers can do anything they want


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)

They even tank nukes


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2010)

Jump through islands and tank death ray blasts that blow up multiple city blocks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)

They even clock up


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2010)

Hongo and Hayato did something like that against the Shocker Riders


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)

I like V3's Rider Kick


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2010)

Nigo and Ichigo's Double Rider Kick is always my favorite.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)

Ryuki has become my favorite Rider series in terms of comedy, aside from Double


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2010)

Kabuto has Tsurugi and Kagami.

Blade is still my all time favorite, Agito and Ryuki are third.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)

I really want to read that manga.


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2010)

MangaHelpers took off their JJBA raws


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2010)

I have to catch up in Souten no Ken


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)

We also have the anime uploaded


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 10, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



..


ME want also to read the manga..:33

but I am currently chapter 2..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2010)

Trust me, keep reading.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 10, 2010)

..^
Yeah..

So guys, just wanna ask  this, in Kamen Rider The First, Takeshi and Ichimoji are remodelled humans right? 
But why did Takeshi did not suffer any side effects just like Ichimoji?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 10, 2010)

Jojima Rui is such a badass.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2010)

That's Godai Yuusuke. The superior to his Yuseless AR counterpart.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 10, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> That's Godai Yuusuke. The superior to his Yuseless AR counterpart.



Oh..
 
DECADE MESSED MY MIND..
I wonder if Decade would have an AR rider  vs Superior/Original battle..
The real Kenzaki penetrate Decade easily..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2010)

But Kenzaki already did that in the last episode of Decade


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2010)

Decade? What is this Decade? It sounds like utter shit that should be forgotten.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Decade? What is this Decade? It sounds like utter shit that should be forgotten.



Except for a few key moments your pretty much right.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 11, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> But Kenzaki already did that in the last episode of Decade


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMKAIa6Nxus[/YOUTUBE]
YEAH!..



Graham Aker said:


> Decade? What is this Decade? It sounds like utter shit that should be forgotten.





Son Goku said:


> Except for a few key moments your pretty much right.


I dont' know about this, but I wonder Decade would use his Violent Emotion form, he can destroy/win against other riders..


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

when the hoppers defeated decade and AR kuuga was about one of my only likable scenes


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 11, 2010)

..^
How about  when Kamen Rider Black and Black RX?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

I liked how they got Black/RX's original actor but honestly It wasn't a smart move to make Black and RX have different worlds.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 11, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I liked how they got Black/RX's original actor but honestly It wasn't a smart move to make Black and RX have different worlds.



TRUE.
Very True.
It would be justified if Black or Black Rx would face Shadowmoon.
but no it was only a plot for King Dark awakening..


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Let's make a Decade movie with Shadowmoon and Black RX both in it and just make it so they barely see each other so we can cut out silly things like plot.



My comment on that issue.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 11, 2010)

Though without different worlds there'd be no double henshin. Decade becoming one of them to do so would be lame.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

True. But continuity wise why would a single rider have two worlds if he is the same man but different riders.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2010)

Decade can't Henshin into Showa Riders.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

Did they ever really explain why he only had the cards for heisei era riders or did they just assume that since decade "celebrates" the heisei riders when the showa came up they just ignored it?


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2010)

Heisei worlds revolved around the acceleration and fusing into Decade's "Battle World". Showa had nothing to do with it.

And he had one Sentai Attack Ride card from Shinken Red's Rekka Daizantou.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

It seems odd how the AR heisei worlds where involved but the showa weren't. Considering that AR Amazon. That sentai attack ride card was purely for the shinkenger cross-over.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 11, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> It seems odd how the AR heisei worlds where involved but the showa weren't. Considering that AR Amazon. That sentai attack ride card was purely for the shinkenger cross-over.



I like the original Amazon...
..If only they would the original actor reprise his role, either he will be AR rider. and I was disappointed with AR FAIZ..
School?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

The AR riders disappoint me.

Especially AR Blade and Kabuto.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2010)

Amazon is always shit, AR Heisei version or Showa original. Too campy, too corny, and simply felt like filler. Kind of like Riderman, but at least he was cool.

Anyway you still had: Worlds for Black and Black RX, Amazon, Shinkenger, and Negi's (AR Dark Riders ie Dark Kiva, Dark Kabuto, Ryuga, Orga, ect...).


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

I felt the dark riders could have significantly straightened out the plot of decade more but they felt the need to lump them into one world.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2010)

That wasn't going to happen when DiEnd already had an ATTACK KAMEN RIDE AR KIVA in his FORM RIDE finish off AR Ryuga using his Final Vent.

Oh yeah and Glaive in Kaito's world having the creepy face and being his brother for no reason at all. God bless Inoue.

What else did DCD do wrong? A lot.

Only upside was seeing the Shinkenger vs Decade special, Black/RX double Henshin and fight with Apollo Geist, and the real Blade owning Decade's foppy ass.

Plus Hoppers.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 12, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> You mean the american rendition of Kamen Rider Ryuki?



Actually, yeah. But it was handled by Toei & Adness (both are Japanese companies). They just hired the American directors & writers. They do that in order to bring the KR franchise into the US.


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

Because Showa is still the heart and soul of Kamen Rider? And the most famous Kamen Riders are always going to be Ichigo, Nigo, V3, Black, and Black RX?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 12, 2010)

TWF said:


> Because Showa is still the heart and soul of Kamen Rider? And the most famous Kamen Riders are always going to be Ichigo, Nigo, V3, Black, and Black RX?



Shotaro Ishinomori & Tohru Hirayama started the KR franchise w/ Showa, not Heisei.


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

Your point? Ishiomori also left notes in his memos and sketch work outlines for Blade and Kabuto as well.

Decade is a gigantic fanservice series.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 12, 2010)

TWF said:


> Because Showa is still the heart and soul of Kamen Rider? And the most famous Kamen Riders are always going to be Ichigo, Nigo, V3, Black, and Black RX?



I thought Black was the last of Showa and the beginning of Heisei Era?


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

Black was the last true Showa series. RX started off while Emperor Hirohito was still alive aka Emperor Showa, but ended as a Heisei.

Heisei Godzilla started in 1984. The Return of Godzilla however isn't considered from the Showa series.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 12, 2010)

..^
Ah I see..


So guys, in referring again on Decade, do you find it okay or hilarious when he has the ability to  transform the other riders as weapons? Like Ryuki into a dragon, Faiz into Faiz Blaster, Blade into Blade, Hibiki into a bow&arrow?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 12, 2010)

It was stupid. the idea of him in his upgraded form where it summoned the image of a rider for a double attack made a lot more sense.

but honestly the whole series didn't really care about explanations as much as fan service


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

Hibiki was a drum thing, and no, I didn't exactly enjoy seeing Riders turn into weapons as Decade/DCD Ougis for Tsukasa. The only time I did was when DiEnd/Kaito did it to Decade/Tsukusa in All Riders vs Shocker.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 12, 2010)

You mean when he turned into the massive deca-driver for kamen rider J?

That movie was pretty out there if you ask me.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 12, 2010)

..@TWF
Oh I see.. Thanks again..
@Son
 DiEnd made Decade a decadriver for Kamen Rider J to Henshin into a Jumbo Decade!!

IS Kamen Rider J=Jumbo?


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> You mean when he turned into the massive deca-driver for kamen rider J?
> 
> That movie was pretty out there if you ask me.



I know that. But it did have the real Kick Hopper, Punch Hopper, and Ohja running around being misfits and jack-asses to Decade.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 12, 2010)

Well the movie was like the series. It was pretty odd, had lots of fan wanking, but it had some golden scenes/characters like you mentioned.



@smoke J can perform something called jumbo formation he isn't always large.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 12, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Well the movie was like the series. It was pretty odd, had lots of fan wanking, but it had some golden scenes/characters like you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> @smoke J can perform something called jumbo formation he isn't always large.


Oh..I knew that..
I am just asking if J= Jumbo..
but its obvious anyways..
I am still waiting for the subs of episode 42 of W..


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 12, 2010)

I doubt it stands for Jumbo, from what I remember they just spammed J in front of a lot of what he did.

J-kick for example.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 12, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I doubt it stands for Jumbo, from what I remember they just spammed J in front of a lot of what he did.
> 
> J-kick for example.



Ah I see.... 
Just wanna ask did the grasshopper really died in Kamen Rider J?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't seen KR J in years i'm not sure.


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

I think he means Shin.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 12, 2010)

Shin... from  Shin: Kamen Rider Prolouge?


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 12, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I haven't seen KR J in years i'm not sure.





TWF said:


> I think he means Shin.



Oh I meant  the emissary named  Berry, the grasshopper as his guide of J.
My baad.. I saw in one scene he was crushed by Garai. but let's move on..
did you guys watched Kamen Rider World, ZO and J became allies as they defeat Shadowmoon the giant?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 12, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Oh I meant  the emissary named  Berry, the grasshopper as his guide of J.
> My baad.. I saw in one scene he was crushed by Garai. but let's move on..
> did you guys watched Kamen Rider World, ZO and J became allies as they defeat Shadowmoon the giant?


I saw the movie a while ago but i think that the grasshopper lived in the end.
I thought that the movie Kamen Rider J was awesome.
Giant Rider Kick!


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Jul 12, 2010)

Haku_Taker said:


> Actually, yeah. But it was handled by Toei & Adness (both are Japanese companies). They just hired the American directors & writers. They do that in order to bring the KR franchise into the US.


I don,t think it will ever be really be big in the US unles Toei is willing to put some money behind.
They don,t even have the budget to make a second season.
Also here are some pics from the w movie:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

TWF said:


> Amazon is always shit, AR Heisei version or Showa original. Too campy, too corny, and simply felt like filler.


Fuck ya.

"well I wonder what's in here, OH SWEET JESUS"

My heart skipped a beat or three.


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm rite ur wrong


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Replace the Yagamura with Shinji Ikari and you'll get the same result.


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

Now you really want to be negged


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

Den-O and DCD fans


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

:


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

W


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

Double is okay

I'm not blown away by it at all


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

TWF said:


> Double is okay
> 
> I'm not blown away by it at all


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

Its not that good to me ughghghgh


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

You mad doggie


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

aint even mad


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

all Riders tremble in fear of Junichi


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

my face


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

Junichi and Kaito > Shotaro and Philip

Kamen Raida

GlaviEnd


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

count up your sins for creating that monstrosity.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

I always win


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

1 2 3 Rider Kick


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hsxkyzrRuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

That's it?


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)

**


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Jul 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OEOzjxEaJnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 12, 2010)

..LOL..
awesome pics/gifs and vids guys..



I wonder if Decade can beat Kabuto?..


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 13, 2010)

What's some of the best Kamen Rider movies?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 13, 2010)

Any of them, really. Only Ore Tanjou! and Saraba/Final Countdown for Den-O though. Though the Decade crossover has Hopper villians.


----------



## Fang (Jul 13, 2010)

You mean like stuff like the three movie Riders after Showa and others like The First and The Next?


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 13, 2010)

TWF said:


> You mean like stuff like the three movie Riders after Showa and others like The First and The Next?



I would prefer something like those but if there are any Heisei ones (like God Speed Love) that are good then I'd like those as well.


----------



## Fang (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh.

God Speed Love, Missing Ace, Ryuki's, and 555's. Plus Begins Night for W/Double, the other half which is movie wars for Decade sucks.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 13, 2010)

Try Paradise Lost..
It's a great movie too from Kamen Rider Faiz 555..


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 13, 2010)

TWF said:


> Oh.
> 
> God Speed Love, Missing Ace, Ryuki's, and *555's*. Plus Begins Night for W/Double, the other half which is movie wars for Decade sucks.



Begins Night the only reason to watch movie war 2010.



Smokahontas said:


> Try *Paradise Lost*..
> It's a great movie too from Kamen Rider Faiz 555..


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 13, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Begins Night the only reason to watch movie war 2010.


Oh its already been stated..My bad..
Guys, what is the title of Kabuto movie?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 13, 2010)

God Speed Love.


----------



## Fang (Jul 13, 2010)

God Speed Love


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jul 14, 2010)

I remember how Ryoma had that as an avatar a long time ago


----------



## Abigail (Jul 14, 2010)

It's a good scene.


Also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKDR-6WGqJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Jul 14, 2010)

!


----------



## Stroev (Jul 14, 2010)

Ryoma should where that changing set again.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 14, 2010)

I raged when the kuuga gif was to large for sigs.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 14, 2010)

Yuusuke "Hotblood" Godai


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it just me, but Wakana's new form voice's is kinda creepy..


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

Not really that creepy.


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

Finished watching Movie Wars.

Terribad.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

Finished watching Begins Night. Again.

Awesome.


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

Movie Wars pissed me off, Begins Night was just okay.

Also lol at AR Riders and Momotaros/Sword-Form Den-O, it says something when you don't need an AR Rider incarnation for Den-O to know it sucks that bad.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, momotaros pretty much _is_ sword form. Ryotaro was simply a host. 

All a ruse. A distaction, if you will.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 15, 2010)

.^
But where is Ryotaro in Decade? does him and Tsukasa had met?


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Well, momotaros pretty much _is_ sword form. Ryotaro was simply a host.
> 
> All a ruse. A distaction, if you will.



Missing the point.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 15, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Is it just me, but Wakana's new form voice's is kinda creepy..


[YOUTUBE]nuEGQwinOFw[/YOUTUBE]
I didn,t think it was that creepy.
I liked that Philip owned Wakana in this weeks episode.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 15, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> [YOUTUBE]nuEGQwinOFw[/YOUTUBE]
> I didn,t think it was that creepy.
> I liked that Philip owned Wakana in this weeks episode.



Oh..Not that..
I meant The clay doll's new form voice.. Is kinda Creepy


Anyhow guys, just wanna ask, I had finished watching God Speed Love, So that is how Tendou get his belt from his alternate future self? Or his worm Father gave the belt to him, in the start of the t.v serires?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> .^
> But where is Ryotaro in Decade? does him and Tsukasa had met?



It's Ryotaro, but not the original actor, just his child version.


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

hey lets make 51 more Den-O movies


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2010)

And yet you have series like Ryuki and Double that are more hilarious than Den-O, but it's the one with multiple movies made

WHY


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

I want a Kabuto Gaiden


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2010)

Ryuki/Blade Crossover


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

Everyone dies in Ryuki everyone lives in Blade


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2010)

Even Mutsuki?


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

especially Mutsuck


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 15, 2010)

I would have liked a "what if" movie where Kuuga and Agito team up.


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

that would've been too corny


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> that would've been too corny


I gues.
But if they could get the orginal actors back it could be fun to watch.
I would have no idea how story could ever work but i thought it would be fun to see the real Kuuga and Agito together in a movie or special.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And yet you have series like Ryuki and Double that are more hilarious than Den-O, but it's the one with multiple movies made
> 
> WHY


Children.



Eunectes said:


> I would have liked a "what if" movie where Kuuga and Agito team up.


I'd like a spiritual sequel of Agito. Then Kuuga, Agito riders, and new riders team up at the end.


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

Exactly when you reach out to a bad or stupid demographic for sales revenues like Twilight or Naruto in Kamen Rider, you get stuff like Den-O and Decade.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

Children just happened to like it. I'm pretty sure the target audience was always the same. 

Decade(with good intentions to be the Smash Bros. of KR aka quality mashup) was slightly targeted to everyone with older viewers included.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Children.
> 
> 
> I'd like a spiritual sequel of Agito. Then Kuuga, Agito riders, and new riders team up at the end.


That would be pretty awesome.


TWF said:


> Exactly when you reach out to a bad or stupid demographic for sales revenues like Twilight or Naruto in Kamen Rider, you get stuff like Den-O and Decade.


Den-O doesn,t really fit the examples you posted.
Den-O felt more like a toned down Sentai with all the robot trains and big monster fights.
I wouldn,t go as far as to compare Kiva with Twilight.
Atleast kiva had one awesome character.


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Children just happened to like it. I'm pretty sure the target audience was always the same.



No.

The entire demographic was small or young children, not teenagers or young adults. Hence why all the Den-O commercials, extras, and stuff frin the episodes and specials were aimed or showing small children ie Ore Sanjou featured four-to-six year olds from Toei.



> Decade(with good intentions to be the Smash Bros. of KR aka quality mashup) was slightly targeted to everyone with older viewers included.



Decade is garbage. I still don't  get why you feel need to defend it, even for its good points, which are extremely small.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> No.
> 
> The entire demographic was small or young children, not teenagers or young adults. Hence why all the Den-O commercials, extras, and stuff frin the episodes and specials were aimed or showing small children ie Ore Sanjou featured four-to-six year olds from Toei.
> 
> ...


I think den-o should have been a stand alone series and not a KR one.
I like the older seasons that were a bit more aimed at teenagers/young adults like Kuuga/Agito.
Also Den-o has many female fans apparently.
I saw the talk show and there where more females there then kids.
Also the actors of the 2 main riders of Den-o( Yuichi Nakamura and Takeru Satoh) looked pretty high when they where talking backstage


----------



## Talon. (Jul 15, 2010)

hay guise 

i just had a potentially awesome idea:


what if Stan Lee wrote Kamen Rider?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *I think den-o should have been a stand alone series and not a KR one.*
> I like the older seasons that were a bit more aimed at teenagers/young adults like Kuuga/Agito.
> Also Den-o has many female fans apparently.
> I saw the talk show and there where more females there then kids.
> Also the actors of the 2 main riders of Den-o( Yuichi Nakamura and Takeru Satoh) looked pretty high when they where talking backstage



Reminds me of something I heard about Hibiki. Like it was just a toku series and got turned KR for some reason.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2010)

Talon. said:


> hay guise
> 
> i just had a potentially awesome idea:
> 
> ...



if its anything like that Ultimo manga he did with the creator of SDK then hell no



Son Goku said:


> Reminds me of something I heard about Hibiki. Like it was just a toku series and got turned KR for some reason.



Hibiki doesn't feel like a Kamen Rider series at all in either franchise, Showa or Heisei


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2010)

TWF said:


> if its anything like that Ultimo manga he did with the creator of SDK then hell no
> 
> 
> 
> Hibiki doesn't feel like a Kamen Rider series at all in either franchise, Showa or Heisei



I thought he did Ultimo with Shaman King's author...


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

TWF said:


> if its anything like that Ultimo manga he did with the creator of SDK then hell no
> 
> 
> 
> Hibiki doesn't feel like a Kamen Rider series at all in either franchise, Showa or Heisei



That's why I feel he was going to just be a tokusatsu series but for some reason someone put kamen rider in the name. Possible explanation as to why they forgot the bug motif at that time and just went way out there, Thought not in the way Den-O did.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah but remember Den-O had a train one, Kiva had a bat theme, and apparently Faiz was based off a shark (the fuck?) and I don't even what to know what Decade and DiEnd were

also they need to fuck off with the cards now

Ryuki had the summons
555 had phone/cellular accessories
Blade had cards
Hibiki had music
Kabuto had alien tech
Den-O again had cards
Kiva had crystals
Decade had cards

christ


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

I hold blade in exception.

as for something new they could use computer chips, probably to similiar to gaia memories though.

and besides Decade and sense explain the rider a lot.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah but the thing was Ryuki and Den-O also had cards: one was not so much important as they simply summoned the Vents, the later used them to change forms and Imajins ie from Plat to Sword or from Gun to Climax, ect...

The cards in Blade served a point, its based and modeled off poker and black jack. The finishers for Blade King, Joker being the trump illegial 53rd Undead, using those cards to perform Rouzer finishers and combos or creating their own variations of Rider finishers is cool. It was both a means and end to the Undead to seal them.

Decade just wanked it.

Also again seeing ridiculous strong Riders like AR Kabuto, AR Super-1, and AR Skyrider being taken out by Decade in Movie Wars...


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

Decade used cards because all it did was re-use the old riders (idiotically) and not introduce something new to me. Den-O could have easily not used cards but didn't for some reason. Ryuki at-least didn't majorily focus on the cards. 

Decade beating Skyrider in the sky, with the tracking rider kick. Didn't make any sense.

super-1 either jobbed or was severely reduced in power.

I have no idea what the fuck they did with AR kabuto though.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2010)

He went invisible then finished off Super-1 and Kabuto with a single Dimension Kick. Never mind that the real Kabuto in the first episode with CAST ON/Masked Rider form owned a Clock Up Worm who was invisible to his sight and senses casually.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

TWF said:


> yeah but remember Den-O had a train one, Kiva had a bat theme, and apparently *Faiz was based off a shark (the fuck?)* and I don't even what to know what Decade and DiEnd were
> 
> also they need to fuck off with the cards now
> 
> ...


Faiz was a firefly. I've also heard it, but it's bull.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

TWF said:


> He went invisible then finished off Super-1 and Kabuto with a single Dimension Kick. Never mind that the real Kabuto in the first episode with CAST ON/Masked Rider form owned a Clock Up Worm who was invisible to his sight and senses casually.



Tendou is godtier and AR Kabuto is mediocre tier.


fan wanking aside.


they just over powered decade for the movie.


or everyone was in a secret plan and jobbed.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

The secret plan sounds like they were secretly trolling Decade all along.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank god that wasn't the real Kenzaki from DCD who got owned by Complete Decade


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

Everyone knows how to troll Decade



Kivala is prime example


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 16, 2010)

TWF said:


> Thank god that wasn't the real Kenzaki from DCD who got owned by Complete Decade



True...


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

TWF said:


> Thank god that wasn't the real Kenzaki from DCD who got owned by Complete Decade


Are you saying Kenzaki would be owned by that hack?

==> dissapoint


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2010)

Stroev don't turn into the Cubey of this thread


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't like Decade in his Violent Emotion Form..


Yes. There is no doubt it is strong, it is just a intolerable hack..

That is why, Blade King(Real Kenzaki) would pawned him anytime.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

Cubey likes horse cock.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2010)

Good for him.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

What the hell is this


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 16, 2010)

TWF said:


> yeah but remember Den-O had a train one, Kiva had a bat theme, and apparently Faiz was based off a shark (the fuck?) and I don't even what to know what *Decade and DiEnd* were
> 
> also they need to fuck off with the cards now
> 
> ...


I don,t think Decade or diend designs are based of anything.
I think there designs are terrible.

*Spoiler*: __ 







Decade looks awful with his dark pink costume and his and diend's helmets look ridiculous. Also the giant X on decade is kind of silly. I mean where they like:" X stands for 10 and putting the X on something makes everything more EXTREME so why don,t we just slap it on the costume somewere. Haha we are so clever" *Not*
I don,t like how Diend has a lego piece in between his eyes and apparently has a bunch of ps2's glued to his chest.
I also don,t like the card weapons.
In time it takes for Decade to pull out a card, pose with it, throw it into his driver, let the driver say Kamen rider blablabla and then finaly transforms the villian could have just walked away off-screen or atacked decade.
It is even worse with his final atack.
Not only does he have to pull out another card, put it into the driver and let it say final atack rider. It also is necessary( when he is not in furry more.) that the villain stands absolutely stil while Decade jumps into the air, has to kick though 10 cards and then *finally* he can land the goddamn kick.
And in the time it takes for him to do that no villain has the smart idea to just roll out of the way or jump???
Its just stupid.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 16, 2010)

Decade's and Diend design are based on Bar-codes..


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 17, 2010)

oh hey, page 100


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 17, 2010)

Guys, Does Decade also do this?:

*ATTACKRIDE
ToothBrush Slash!*..
*Final ATTACKRIDE*
*TO TO TO TOOTHBRUSH*..


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxKnLdeo6e8[/YOUTUBE]
at 5:08 Junichi's epic face..


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

Why did they make Junichi Glaive? why?


and that face...


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

Junichi owns


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

Best original Decade character?


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 17, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Best original Decade character?


I think Junichi is also from blade..
Decade? You mean Kaito
..


IF ONLY KAMEN RIDER J CAN DO THIS!


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

Junichi isn't a Blade character.

he just used the Glaive suit for some reason.

Kaito family is in the Decade series.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

Junichi is from Missing Ace, same actor using the same suit in DCD. For whatever reason they decided to turn him from the Albino Joker/Glaive in Blade into an AR version whose related for no reason to Kaito.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

If I recall he died in missing ace.

is retconning easy when you through in alternate dimensions?


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

I dunno nor care, Junichi's facial expressions and voice were always hilarious to me. Punch Hopper/Kageyama died at the end of Kabuto, same character, same voice actor, same Kamen Rider, was there in episode 3 of DCD.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

TWF said:


> I dunno nor care, Junichi's facial expressions and voice were always hilarious to me. Punch Hopper/Kageyama died at the end of Kabuto, same character, same voice actor, same Kamen Rider, was there in episode 3 of DCD.



I always thought the reason he showed up after dying was that they went to the actual kabuto's world prior to Kageyama's death.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think the writers of DCD get to decide the story for Kabuto, but its likely the real Kageyama was returned to life by Narutaki. Or something. since he has a bunch of weird powers.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

If that's the case then the Decade solution to everything is make Narutaki the second coming of Jesus.


and I would have figured Yaguruma would be more focused on Kageyama coming back from the grave than fighting Decade.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 17, 2010)

Guys, Just wanna Ask Who the heck is Narutaki? Is he the one of the real antagonist in Decade?


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

Yaguruma recognized the garbage of Decade and nearly succeeded in taking out Tsukusa but then Yusuke(less) was there. And they got sidetracked. Then Narutaki got mad like an idiot and called them away (to 555's world?) when they got back at Decade.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

TWF said:


> Yaguruma recognized the garbage of Decade and nearly succeeded in taking out Tsukusa but then Yusuke(less) was there. And they got sidetracked. Then Narutaki got mad like an idiot and called them away (to 555's world?) when they got back at Decade.



That just leaves so many questions.

I understand why he'd fight decade but why would narutaki take them to another world that isn't kabuto's? with all that narutaki magic he isn't making a lot of sense.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Guys, Just wanna Ask Who the heck is Narutaki? Is he the one of the real antagonist in Decade?



He is neither an antagonist nor a protagonist, he's the guy in the trench coat that constantly summons Riders to deal with Decade.



Son Goku said:


> That just leaves so many questions.
> 
> I understand why he'd fight decade but why would narutaki take them to another world that isn't kabuto's? with all that narutaki magic he isn't making a lot of sense.



Narutaki isn't handled well by the writers/directors in DCD. There's a colleration between sending the Hoppers to 555's world and no Kaixa or Delta being there with Faiz.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 17, 2010)

TWF said:


> He is neither an antagonist nor a protagonist, he's the guy in the trench coat that constantly summons Riders to deal with Decade.


AH I SEE..





> Narutaki isn't handled well by the writers/directors in DCD. There's a colleration between sending the Hoppers to 555's world and *no Kaixa or Delta being there with Faiz*.


True. Very True..
Also on Decade's episode on Nega world, There is Orga but no Psyga..


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

TWF said:


> He is neither an antagonist nor a protagonist, he's the guy in the trench coat that constantly summons Riders to deal with Decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Narutaki isn't handled well by the writers/directors in DCD. There's a colleration between sending the Hoppers to 555's world and no Kaixa or Delta being there with Faiz.



It's a probably theory but if narutaki did that wouldn't he be screwing around with the worlds as much as decade?

I had assumed kaixa or delta didn't show up to cut costs or them being retarded in an AR world.



Smokahontas said:


> True. Very True..
> Also on Decade's episode on Nega world, There is Orga but no Psyga..



odd since in paradise lost orga wasn't really a villian.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 17, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I had assumed kaixa or delta didn't show up to cut costs or them being retarded in an AR world.


Agree..
Kaixa could beat Decade, but he retreated.. Is that the Real Masato would do?
Masato even he died in the end, did not give up to henshin into Kaixa, even he knows this would be the cause of his death.




> odd since in paradise lost orga wasn't really a villian.


Yeah. Kiba's change of heart in the end, still justifies he is still good.
Unlike Dark Kabuto and others in the Nega world.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

nah Kick Hopper and Punch Hopper killed Delta and Kaixa

you see their silhouettes when Narutaki sent Yaguruma and Kageyama away when they weren't focusing on Decade as much as Kuuga in that fight at the end


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

why do some of the things we actually might want to see never happen on screen in decade?

That's not to say a few of them didn't


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2010)

People take Decade seriously? After Movie Wars I stopped doing so.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2010)

Meanwhile in OOO...


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

Stroev wants to get Rider Kicked


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

Kamen Rider Mantis


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2010)

Someone doesn't like Problem Sleuth?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

what are you talking about


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 17, 2010)

Terror tapped DatShroud.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah Reiji Nogi is a terror.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Imagine if this book went into more detail with the hoppers


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

I always figured the only reason why the Hoppers never had Cast Off/Masked Rider forms along with Caucasus, Ketaros, and Hercus was that they were the first of the original Zecters made by ZECT in God Speed Love.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

they really didn't bother putting more effort into Hyper Gatack's design, did they


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 18, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I would have liked a "what if" movie where Kuuga and Agito team up.



Agito can be considered as pseudo-sequel to Kuuga.



TWF said:


> He went invisible then finished off Super-1 and Kabuto with a single Dimension Kick. Never mind that the real Kabuto in the first episode with CAST ON/Masked Rider form owned a Clock Up Worm who was invisible to his sight and senses casually.





TWF said:


> Thank god that wasn't the real Kenzaki from DCD who got owned by Complete Decade



That's Mary Sue prowess at its worst.




Son Goku said:


> If that's the case then the Decade solution to everything is make Narutaki the second coming of Jesus.





TWF said:


> He is neither an antagonist nor a protagonist, he's the guy in the trench coat that constantly summons Riders to deal with Decade.
> 
> Narutaki isn't handled well by the writers/directors in DCD. There's a colleration between sending the Hoppers to 555's world and no Kaixa or Delta being there with Faiz.



To put it, Narutaki is more like an anagram of an angry fanboy. And BTW Decade is more like Jesus.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 18, 2010)

TWF said:


> nah Kick Hopper and Punch Hopper killed Delta and Kaixa
> 
> you see their silhouettes when Narutaki sent Yaguruma and Kageyama away when they weren't focusing on Decade as much as Kuuga in that fight at the end



I Predict they were AR riders..

FAN ART TIME!


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 19, 2010)

Old man Shotaro


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2010)

He's too old, he doesn't even bother making a Henshin pose.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 20, 2010)

^..old man Shotaroo....




I guess Shroud would be Philipp's mother?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 20, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## Stroev (Jul 20, 2010)

Mass produced riotrooper Kamen Rider Stormtrooper


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 21, 2010)

Stormtroopers are cool

and I hold the Riotrooper design in a tie for me.


----------



## Fang (Jul 21, 2010)

Riotroopers are worse than Zect-troopers


----------



## Stroev (Jul 21, 2010)

Just saw W 43.

Shroud's arc is upon us. Shit's gonna get real soon.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 21, 2010)

TWF said:


> Riotroopers are worse than Zect-troopers



I personally liked the design even though they were useless fodder.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

TWF said:


> Riotroopers are worse than Zect-troopers



Zect-troopers also have moments of competence


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn Terui's Henshin Faces are just lol
Also Philips rape face is pretty scary.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 21, 2010)

..^
Is that from the upcoming movie?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 22, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> ..^
> Is that from the upcoming movie?


No it is from the new special but it hasn,t been subbed yet


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 22, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> No it is from the new special but it hasn,t been subbed yet



Oh.... Okay will wait for the subs.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 22, 2010)

W movie spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit Golden Cyclone/Joker Extreme that is powered by the people of Futo.
Yeah that is kinda lame but hey Queen,Elizabet and Skull are in the movie so it wil be atleast worth watching it for me


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2010)

Eternal is the only cool looking Rider/Rider esque character in W to me with the exception of Nazca, Weather, and Terror.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 22, 2010)

Kuuga 13 is out in case anyone didn't know.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 22, 2010)

TWF said:


> Eternal is the only cool looking Rider/Rider esque character in W to me with the exception of Nazca, Weather, and Terror.


Realy???
I thought that Joker was pretty awesome:

Skull was awesome to.


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2010)

Double doesn't do anything to me, Skull is cool from the head up, his body design and suit are generic as hell, like an armorless version of Mighty form Kuuga or Ground form Agito. Accel is just dumb.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 22, 2010)

TWF said:


> Double doesn't do anything to me, Skull is cool from the head up, his body design and suit are generic as hell, like an armorless version of Mighty form Kuuga or Ground form Agito. Accel is just dumb.


Joker is probably my favorite rider design but to each their own
What are your favorite rider designs?
Or how do you want them to look like if you could create one?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah and FangJoker is my favorite form


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2010)

I was expecting another form of Double during this movie, now Extreme with golden spray paint in the center of his body


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I was expecting another form of Double during this movie, now Extreme with golden spray paint in the center of his body


It is kind of lazy if you ask me.
Just like Cyclone Accel Extreme.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2010)

Low budget is low


----------



## Abigail (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, that officially puts him above Kuuga in forms though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2010)

He's Kamen Rider Batman.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Low budget is low


I don,t think it has anything to do with the the budget it was more like:
"We want to make a awesome new form for double but we don,t want to spend much or any money on it.....
I KNOW!
I stil have some gold paint at home. We wil just paint him gold and add some cgi wings. Brillant!!!
Oh shit we ran out of paint!
Oh wel we wil just paint the center, i am sure kids won,t notice the cheapness.
$$$$$"


----------



## Abigail (Jul 22, 2010)

Windmill wings.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zkmI4k1ALRs[/YOUTUBE]
Good lord.....
What the fuck is this??????


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2010)

Takumi: You suck


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Takumi: You suck


Best line in the video
Does someone know who the woman in blue is???
I don,t watch Faiz so i have no idea what her name is.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh man I thought


*Spoiler*: __ 



Golden W was a fusion of W and Ohs.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 22, 2010)

Now for some possible spoilers and legitimate pics.


*Spoiler*: __ 










> Rumours from Yobuko.
> Terror will summon Terror Dragon.
> Mick will die. Phillip will die and live on as a mass/lump of data.
> In the movie there will be a CJX with wings.
> ...



Future episode summaries...



> The fountain under the Sonozaki mansion was a place where Ryubee harvested many fossils and ruins, suppsibly the birth of GMs. Later he bought the land and built his mansion on top of it.



49 episodes for whole series.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 22, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why does Miku have to die


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 22, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Does someone know who the woman in blue is???
> I don,t watch Faiz so i have no idea what her name is.


Smart Lady.



Stroev said:


> Now for some possible spoilers and legitimate pics.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that a black/gold Nazca Terui is fighting in the first pic? :amazed

Terror Doragon


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 22, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Best line in the video
> Does someone know who the woman in blue is???
> I don,t watch Faiz so i have no idea what her name is.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sister???
As far as I can remember, she addressed herself as Sister..

Anyhow, the vid is funny as hell.(Musical)+Stereo Blaster FTW!
Me want more Faiz..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2010)

So check out the Kamen Rider Pimping Project


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 22, 2010)

..^
Where?
I can't find it..


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 22, 2010)

You can't find the OTP?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 23, 2010)

Kuuga 14 out now thanks to Midnight Crew Subs.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> ..^
> Where?
> I can't find it..



You'll have to request to join. Go to Group Memberships in your User CP.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Kuuga 14 out now thanks to Midnight Crew Subs.



*Spoiler*: __ 



_Pic From HJU forums_



I stil have to catch up to Kuuga.
I am only at episode 7


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Kuuga 14 out now thanks to Midnight Crew Subs.



**


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jul 23, 2010)

NO FEAR

NO PAIN

KUUUUUUUUUUGAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]259R-yT2pgg[/YOUTUBE]
I didn,t know there was a english dub for Kuuga
Are all the episodes that are dubbed online????
Also while we are talking abouth Kuuga i heard that the original actor of Kuuga doesn,t want to come back and reprise his role in Kamen Rider.
Did he have such a bad experience with Kamen Rider?
Or did it affect his personal life or acting career so bad?
I heard that the same thing goes for the actor who played Kamen Rider Ryuki.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2010)

Jo doesn't want his career to be tied down to Kamen Rider. Dunno about Ryuuki's actor.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 23, 2010)

Need to start watching Kuuga.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 23, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Jo doesn't want his career to be tied down to Kamen Rider. Dunno about Ryuuki's actor.



We can always stick to the alternate actor who played Yuusuke in Decade.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't like Onodera, he seemed a frail young man to me.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 24, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Jo doesn't want his career to be tied down to Kamen Rider. Dunno about Ryuuki's actor.


Thats to bad because there is a rumor at hju going around that Toei is trying to bring back all the main riders from Kuuga - OOO for a movie.
In other news there are some new OOO pics:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh hey it's David Bowie from Kiva.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 24, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Thats to bad because there is a rumor at hju  going around that Toei is trying to bring back all the main riders from  Kuuga - OOO for a movie.



It'd make for an epic movie though. 



Smokahontas said:


> We can always stick to the alternate actor who played Yuusuke in Decade.



lol no



Graham Aker said:


> Jo doesn't want his career to be tied down to Kamen Rider. Dunno about Ryuuki's actor.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 24, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Need to start watching Kuuga.


Considering it's being subbed by OBD members, damn right you should.


Smokahontas said:


> We can always stick to the alternate actor who played Yuusuke in Decade.



As long as he gets good writing.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2010)

As long as it has Hiro, I'm pretty much happy.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 24, 2010)

Obvious spoiler was obvious this episode.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 25, 2010)

Kuuga 15 released by Midnight Crew Subs.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 25, 2010)

The origin of Narutaki's hate for Decade finally revealed!!!( wel it was posted a year ago but whatever.)
[YOUTUBE]zGkyPjFo6cE[/YOUTUBE]
It is pretty clear that afther this video Narutaki went back in time to destroy Decade afther he turned Narutaki and hundreds of children who watched the show into small dolls for his own sick amusenment.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 25, 2010)

..^
Narutaki became a miniature decade and a rod form of Den-O?


Guys, why the heck everyone hates Masato in Kamen Rider Faiz?


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2010)

i forgot who masato is


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 25, 2010)

He's Kamen Rider Kaixa.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 25, 2010)

Kamen rider W 44 was pretty awesome.
Seeing the preview for the next episode i think we are abouth to go into the final arc.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 25, 2010)

hammer said:


> i forgot who masato is





Darth Nihilus said:


> He's Kamen Rider Kaixa.


Yeah. saw the comments in the vid, and they said Masato is the worst rider ,in KR history.
Masato only not the Kaixa counterpart.



Eunectes said:


> Kamen rider W 44 was pretty awesome.
> Seeing the preview for the next episode i think we are abouth to go into the final arc.


Oh I SEE!..


----------



## Abigail (Jul 25, 2010)

Apparently, no one here cares about Cool Guy.

I am dissapoint.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 25, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Apparently, no one here cares about Cool Guy.
> 
> I am dissapoint.



I care


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

Ryu was pretty bro this time.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2010)

Kuuga 16 and 17 out by Midnight Crew Subs.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 26, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Ryu was pretty bro this time.


Ryu nailed Akiko this episode.
Although i have to wonder which sane person would like to hook up with her.
Ryu is pretty much the modern day V3.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 26, 2010)

Midnight Crew going to be heroes of /m/ at this rate.


No new OOO news because of August 8th..


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2010)

Indeed.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPsokQbTAKI&videos=ijssECYPLAg[/YOUTUBE]

fuck yeah Nigo


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2010)

Now to catch up with Kuuga.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 26, 2010)

that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2010)

Kuuga 18 out now.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 27, 2010)

Old as shit but stil pretty funny.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 27, 2010)

..^


Is that from the Nega World?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 27, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> ..^
> 
> 
> Is that from the Nega World?


Yes.

It seems that Miku beats the shit out of Accel.
I don,t think i have ever seen such a badass cat.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 27, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Yes.
> 
> It seems that Miku beats the shit out of Accel.
> I don,t think i have ever seen such a badass cat.



MIKU!!!!!
..pek
CUTE CAT!


and HELL YEAH, he beat the hell out with Ryu. which I think his trial form is kinda 10 sec limit is equal to 10 sec limit with Accel Faiz..


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 27, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> MIKU!!!!!
> ..pek
> CUTE CAT!
> 
> ...


Accel/Trial is sort of a tribute to the Accel form from Faiz
The 10 sec limit and the name make it pretty oblivious i gues.
I think Trial is slower then Faiz Accel though since Faiz was going so fast that you couldn,t even see him while with trial you could always kind of see a blue blur.
Also Miku is awesome.
One of my favorite  villains in Double.

*Spoiler*: __ 



To bad he dies before the season is over


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm already excited for the movie.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2010)

Faiz Accel isn't faster than Accel Trial 

not by a long shot


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 27, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'm already excited for the movie.


Me too.
The actor who plays Kamen Rider Eternal says that if the movie/ the villain group never is popular enough they wil get there own spin off.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2010)

W turns into Den-O?

Gay.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 27, 2010)

call me insane for this, but i actually liked Den-O.
Decade/Den-O movie was pretty good IMO


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 27, 2010)

Talon. said:


> call me insane for this, but i actually liked Den-O.
> Decade/Den-O movie was pretty good IMO


Its not a big deal if you like Den-o.
Its your opinion and you should just like what you like but know some members here won,t agree with it.
There where some things that like in den-o but i just couldn,t get into it verry much.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 27, 2010)

Owner was 

theres no denying that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2010)

Especially when he has become a recurring star on Ninja Warrior


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm rewatching kiva, fuck yeah otoya.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2010)

See?

Nothing truly bad can come from Kamen Rider.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 28, 2010)

Kuuga 19 and 20 out.

Cool Guy getting decent subs and yet people still not discussing it.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2010)

Way ahead of you, mein square.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I'm rewatching kiva, fuck yeah otoya.


One of the few things in Kiva that like.
God bless Kouhei Takeda

I found a pretty awesome Kamen Rider OOO pic:


Edit: lol


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

OH GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> OH GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


Henshin:


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Why must you torment me so. 

those faces are mein kampf


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Why must you torment me so.
> 
> those faces are mein kampf



Hey it can always get worse:
[YOUTUBE]2eGcGMXKl7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 28, 2010)

What is that, I dont...

how do you eat when your henshin'd?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 29, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> What is that, I dont...
> 
> how do you eat when your henshin'd?


You can,t.
But Decade would find a way to say fuck you to reality and do it anyway.
Edit: new OOO pics:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 29, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Hey it can always get worse:
> [YOUTUBE]2eGcGMXKl7o[/YOUTUBE]



Masato's eyebrows and teeth are...

and Diend in the end is quite errr and Faiz's attempt to eat Smart Brain's Risotto is eerrr..


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 29, 2010)

Ixa serving italian food =/= logic


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> You can,t.
> But Decade would find a way to say fuck you to reality and do it anyway.
> Edit: new OOO pics:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



looks cool


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2010)

Monster on the right reminds me of Chalice/Joker.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 29, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Monster on the right reminds me of Chalice/Joker.



I was thinking that as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2010)

OOO - Amazon and Kuuga's child of love


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2010)

Amazon is shit

Also OOO's claws are bad-ass


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 29, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> OOO - Amazon and Kuuga's child of love


I wouldn,t mind that since i had no problem with Amazon and Kuuga was awesome.
I am kind of afraid that this wil turn out to be another Den-o because of the writer.


Darth Nihilus said:


> Monster on the right reminds me of Chalice/Joker.


I was thinking the same thing.
I don,t mind since i loved  Chalice design in Blade.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 29, 2010)

The rider himself looks like Daisuke though. 

notsureifokaywiththis.jpeg


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 29, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Masato's eyebrows and teeth are...
> 
> and Diend in the end is quite errr and Faiz's attempt to eat Smart Brain's Risotto is eerrr..


I don,t realy know why the hell they thought it was a good idea to turn Faiz into such a goofball and to give Kabuto one pun that he repeats over and over again with something different at the end.


Son Goku said:


> Ixa serving italian food =/= logic


Be glad that i didn,t show you the Hibiki restaurant part.
Anyway to counter the fail:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't believe how good Double is(although that probably has to do with it being the first Kamen Rider show Iv'e liked after watching Hibiki....no words) but whats this pairing stuff going on with ep 44........Did they always do things like that in previous series it just came out of no where.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 29, 2010)

OOO's touring bike is


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2010)

OOO's bike is awesome.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 29, 2010)

It's huge. I prefer the off road bikes they used in Blade, they should go back to that.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 30, 2010)

Kuuga 21 and 22 out.


Also, I miss Trychaser and Beatchaser.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

And Akikio


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you say that i post scary shit?
That last pic is more terrifying than all those faces together on the final form decade pic that i posted.
Also where is that second pic from???


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 30, 2010)

First time I've seen any sort of synopsis for SIC hero saga. 
The Blade one =


----------



## Fang (Jul 30, 2010)

> Mirage Agito
> Mirage Agito being >>> Shining Agito
> G-Gundam references
> EVOLUTION KING


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

Mustuki fainting.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 30, 2010)

Favorite Kamen rider W moments........I feel some kind of way about this show ending soon.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng7rx8Ns7rg[/YOUTUBE]
Wakana back before she became a saeko clone....incestuous implications aside

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUIqYsH0q5A[/YOUTUBE]
Accel getting his ass kicked makes this moment even better for me

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5JqLtYak-s[/YOUTUBE]
Best Henshin ever

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzNoSHGmR1s[/YOUTUBE]
Just because

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG3YG98daOY[/YOUTUBE]
weird???

Theres one more but I can't remember which episode it was when they were fighting the Dopant in an opera house and Phillip was dressed up like Wakana otherwise I would have included that too.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 30, 2010)

Kuuga 23 out now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

MCS is rocking this shit


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

Plan to marathon HK Kuuga up to Midnight Crew point.



SasuOna said:


> Favorite Kamen rider W moments........I feel some kind of way about this show ending soon.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng7rx8Ns7rg[/YOUTUBE]
> Wakana back before she became a saeko clone....incestuous implications aside
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJI3mimN-To[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2unZAU-hBkM[/YOUTUBE]
you can also see Ohs born from a Kaijin in this clip. ^


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 31, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Plan to marathon HK Kuuga up to Midnight Crew point.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJI3mimN-To[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I was a big fanboy for Accel trial until I found out how much hate it got for apparently being a copy of Faiz Axel(before my time). Ryu also makes some of the most ridiculous Henshin faces on the show.

He had his moments though
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eMpIGz1f1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2010)

Alright, episode 2 down.

7 Grongi? Looks to be pretty kickass.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2010)

Episode 3, a gang of 5 Grongi/ULF.

Kuuga gonna get shot.

Nice episode, and I love the way he henshins as he fights.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2010)

Just now starting Kuuga?


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> *I was a big fanboy for Accel trial until I found out how much hate it got for apparently being a copy of Faiz Axel(before my time).* Ryu also makes some of the most ridiculous Henshin faces on the show.
> 
> He had his moments though
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eMpIGz1f1c[/YOUTUBE]


So, you don't like him now because other people hate him for such a retarded reason?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 31, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Just now starting Kuuga?


I don,t realy blame him.
I tried to find Kuuga episodes on youtube but afther episode 13 or something the subs go downhil fast( before MCS)


So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> So, you don't like him now because other people hate him for such a retarded reason?


Reminds me of the people on youtube who say Agito sucks because his design is a "rip off" of Ultimate Kuuga apparently.
I don,t like the Trial form as much as Faiz accel.
And in my opinion Faiz just looked more kick ass while doing it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]OEOzjxEaJnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 31, 2010)

Guys concerning on Trial and Faiz Accel form
I think FAIZ ACCEL IS BETTER..


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 31, 2010)

I never finished 555 so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 31, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Guys concerning on Trial and Faiz Accel form
> I think FAIZ ACCEL IS BETTER..


I agree with that.


So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> I never finished 555 so I wouldn't know.


Neither did i.
I just watched the movie and thought it was okay.
Btw Smokahontas since you watched the show could you tel me how many times  Takumi loses his rider gear???
Also what are the good and bad points of the season?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 31, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Kuuga 23 out now.



Almost time for the golden power to surface.


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2010)

Blade SIC Hero Saga should've been a movie instead of Missing Ace


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 31, 2010)

New scans of OOO and the new W movie:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 31, 2010)

I like eternal's design.


But I'm wondering whats going on with skull.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 31, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I like eternal's design.
> 
> 
> But I'm wondering whats going on with skull.



*Spoiler*: __ 



He gives Shotaro his driver and then Shotaro becomes Kamen Rider Joker.
He is probably the AR Skull from the Decade movie


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



goddammit, these AR riders just don't go away do they?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 31, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> goddammit, these AR riders just don't go away do they?



*Spoiler*: __ 



It is sad but it looks like the AR riders and Decade wil never go away.(kind of like den-o)
I wil not be surprised if Decade appears in a flashback.



Anyway what are your guys opinions on Kamen Rider G.( well besides that you can make a million gay jokes with his name.)
I thought it was pretty well made and i honestly would rather watch a season of Kamen Rider G instead of Decade.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]D6Cpjfy7W74[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]YYM_H-TnI8Q[/YOUTUBE]



I can,t stop laughing at they guy all the way at the upper left corner.
His face during the whole video is hilarious.
He is just watching with open mouth and when the people got shot it looked he was abouth to shit his pants or something.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 31, 2010)

Kamen Rider G is a good rider G > Decade


everybody up top is like oooooh CG.

But honestly the only thing I see wrong with G is that I couldn't tell if the riders that showed up are AR riders which I believe them to be.

G should be more than an AR rider if it's made into a series.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh god, so the spoilers about Phillip were true


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweet, dubya news.

and G was kickass. More Kamen Rider SMAP please. :3


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I agree with that.
> 
> Neither did i.
> I just watched the movie and thought it was okay.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh I see..
Well, in episode 3, Faiz was being taken by a "hired Orphnoch" and eventually transformed into Faiz. On episode 8, Kaido(an newly turned Orphenoch, and a friend of Kiba), became Faiz because Takumi and Mari surrendered the belt to Smart Brain, in believing they would help to suppress the Orphnochs.

On, episode 20+, One of the Lucky Clover members, harassed Takumi and eventually got hold of the Faiz Belt, and Became Faiz. On Episode 28, Masato,(Kamen Rider Kaixa), backstabbed  Takumi and stole the belt, transforming into Faiz, in order to break the building friendship between Takumi and Kiba.
On Episode 38, Takumi revealed that he was a Orphnoch, surrendering the belt to Kiba, in order to join the Lucky Clover which is the part of the deal to revive Mari.

So all in all, 5 times.
and
The main weak point of the series is probably the characters themselves. For the most part, I really couldn’t find myself caring for any of them. Not until the latter half does the main character Takumi actually seem interesting, but it does happen. Masato  Kusaka, Kamen Rider Kaixa, is entertaining at first, but he doesn’t really develop much despite so much screen time, leaving him almost tiring because of his unwillingness to change at all. Plus the Delta belt, which at first introduced as a kick-ass belt, even leaving the wearer some Orphnoch Power, but others would suffer mental damages or a obsessed wearer for the belt.
Mihara, sucks for being Delta and I prefer Takumi or Masato or even One of the Lucky Clover members who once wear the Delta Belt, made it look Kick-Ass..

Strong Point:a good tech-based modern Kamen Rider series.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Wakana-hime Gravure XTREEEEEEEEEEME_


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

second pic looks like shes freezing to death
poor wakana


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2010)

it reminds me of the Elephant undead in Blade.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 1, 2010)

Abouth the new episode, WTF!
How the hell did Miku (who was owning Trial) get beaten by a freaking spoon trick?
Terror was awesome.
Not only can he paralyse people with fear just by standing near them but he can also summon a huge dragon.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2010)

you have to keep in mind that Miku is still just an animal. besides, if they went CJX they would beat him anyway since Philip can predict Miku's movements like in the cave. 
and that was one badass dragon, and very fucking fast. Accel becoming that its chew toy is probably the worst beating anyone's ever got in the entire series.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 1, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> you have to keep in mind that Miku is still just an animal. besides, if they went CJX they would beat him anyway since Philip can predict Miku's movements like in the cave.
> and that was one badass dragon, and very fucking fast. Accel becoming that its chew toy is probably the worst beating anyone's ever got in the entire series.


It is stil pretty cheap and if it was CJX it would have been okay since it is Double's second strongest form besides CAX.
*Spoiler*: __ 



( and maybe the movie gold extreme but we haven,t seen anything from it but the form and the movie is canon so i gues we can count it.)
Also here is Eternal"s henshin:[YOUTUBE]-WhbwWUsoBE[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 






Double must have entered Kiva's world



Anyway going from these pics and the preview it seems like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Accel beats the Terror Dragon but is probably hurt to badly to continue to fight.
Claydoll seems to finish of Nasca and wil probably have a fight with Philip somewere at the end of the season that turns her good again.
Shotaro wil probably over come his fear in the next episode and wil fight Terror while Accel comes back and takes on the Dorpant with the sword.
It could be Nasca level 4 but i am not sure.
Also the rumor that Philip at the end of the season is only alive as a piece of data seems pretty likely afther watching the preview.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't Phillip always just data though in physical form at least?



I'm kinda mad about the cat being such a threat now and wakana not going Claydoll Extreme.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Terror Dragon was awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]50YdnyvtTXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Pics where?
> 
> I feel loved. Like people's smiles.


Kamen Rider Stroev, protecting people's smiles.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm not looking at those spoilers!


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

Did Stroev refer to himself in a third person
Did Stroev refer to himself in a third person and make himself like Kuuga


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

that boy needs a whuppin


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't handle the truth. Meanwhile you guys will be angsty hoppers while I act hot blooded. fuckyea.jpeg

And now for some spoilers, with Ohs woopin Luna's ass.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Source: First screening spoilers, scroll to the bottom of here for japanese original, i'l just translate what the chinese guy wrote. Not in chronological order
> 
> 
> >First bit talks about how theres a leak in the ceiling of the agency, Skull suddenly comes out while Shotaro's alone and places the Lost driver on the table while de-transforming without saying a word to Shotaro's call, he vanishes without the audience seeing his face
> ...


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2010)

Kamen rider Eternal PV:
[YOUTUBE]kBe-DXF107o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

terror dopant was great
Accel trial fails again


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2010)

Kuuga 5. Slow and steady wins the race.

Alright, after watching, this is pretty sweet how stats change a bit more than I thought.


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> terror dopant was great
> Accel trial fails again



Why are you posting here


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 2, 2010)

Should I ask?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2010)

Rider Neg incoming?


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 2, 2010)

I am planning to watch Kuuga later..

But i am going to focus on Blade(still re-watching it)..:33


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm just riding along Cool Guys subs. :33


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 3, 2010)

Kamen Rider OOO vs Luna preview.
[YOUTUBE]u2Gnrb0ehWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Aug 3, 2010)

AWESOME.**


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 3, 2010)

I like his blades.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 3, 2010)

New OOO pics:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 4, 2010)

looks pretty cool. is that a mantis?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]N9lUtmocG_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 4, 2010)

Kamen rider W 47 preview.
It contains spoilers fore the next episode so watch at you own risk:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]1AbCSiq9rC4[/YOUTUBE]























Also on a unrelated note the actors of Queen and Elizabet are in this video.
Its not realy Kamen rider related but it has girls kissing so....

[YOUTUBE]q5FHjKMrNEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 4, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> New OOO pics:
> *Spoiler*: __



Nice
I like the claws but I'm starting to get over the bulky design.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 4, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Kamen rider W 47 preview.
> It contains spoilers fore the next episode so watch at you own risk:


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 4, 2010)

Which episode is TV-Nihon at?



Eunectes said:


> Kamen rider W 47 preview.
> It contains spoilers fore the next episode so watch at you own risk:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 5, 2010)

last time I looked they just came out with ep 44
I had no idea they were behind


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2010)

Kamen rider Chopper


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2010)

Heracles is more a Kamen Rider than Chopper.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xeoKXqbDKwY[/YOUTUBE]
OOO henshin sound weird.
The belts voice is going to give me nightmares.
I also don,t now why it has to repeat the combo like 2 times.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2010)

I doubt that really his Henshin, I mean...


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Aug 6, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> I doubt that really his Henshin, I mean...


It is.
[YOUTUBE]2h2FaCC5AYU[/YOUTUBE]
And every time he switches medals you wil hear that voice.
I find this realy a step down from the decade and double driver voices.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2010)

lol the more I listen to it, the more funny it sounds . but maybe it'll be better once we see him henshin.

anyway, I was expecting something like:

Henshin!
Kamen Rider
*O
O
O*
then the medal he's using


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 6, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> lol the more I listen to it, the more funny it sounds . but maybe it'll be better once we see him henshin.
> 
> anyway, I was expecting something like:
> 
> ...


I was expecting a robot like voice like Kabuto.
The OOO belts voice is kind of creepy.
If he is trying to scare of his enemy's before the fight starts then i think he wil be pretty successful.
I hope his final form wil have different voice.
If that is the case i hope they pull a Kiva and spam the fuck out of it.
Because the OOO belt so far has the worst voice of all belts and hearing TAKA! TOBA! BATA! ~TATOBA! TATO BATA TATOBA! every time he transforms is going to get pretty old afther a few episodes.


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Aug 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vELqS7f6fvw[/YOUTUBE]
Here is the full OOO pres conference.
Also these forms are suppose to appear in OOO:


> OOO's Combo
> GataKiriBa (Insect)
> RaToraTah (Cat)
> SaGoriZo (Weight Animal)
> ...


I am pretty interested how the Dinosaur and Shark are going to look like.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 6, 2010)

Man OOO's concept was cool and everything, but that henshin has just got to change.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 6, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Man OOO's concept was cool and everything, but that henshin has just got to change.


I am willing to forgive that if the plot kicks ass and the Dinosaur rider is awesome.
And maybe the henshin wil be pretty cool besides the sound.
But i think we will hear that when the W movie comes out and people can tell how the Henshin was like.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2010)

okay I think I got it.

TAKA(bird form) TOBA(catinsect) BATA(insectbird) ~TATOBA(birdcatinsect) etc.

it's his forms. So presumably, if he switches to cat it would say RATO BATA TOBA TATOBA or something like that. 

if I'm right anyway, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> It is.
> [YOUTUBE]2h2FaCC5AYU[/YOUTUBE]
> And every time he switches medals you wil hear that voice.
> I find this realy a step down from the decade and double driver voices.



What the?
I don't understand.. Kinda a "tribal" sound to me, I like Kabuto's or Den-o's driver sounds..:33 (Faiz too)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2010)

Not the best henshin in the world, but definitely not the worst.


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 6, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Not the best henshin in the world, but definitely not the worst.



What do you think is the worst? for me its Shin..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> What do you think is the worst? for me its Shin..


----------



## Stroev (Aug 6, 2010)

DAT HENSHIN 

notsureifokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2010)

Lame Henshin pose, lame rider


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Aug 7, 2010)

Leangle: "I am the strongest Rider!!11!1!!"

*gets backhanded*


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 7, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> What do you think is the worst? for me its Shin..


Fore me it is Decade Amazon:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]-4SzVak8fUc[/YOUTUBE]



Atleast with the Shin one it looks like they tried.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2010)

ahahaha Decade Amazon


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 7, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Fore me it is Decade Amazon:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



.. Decade Amazon..
.. Why Decade destroyed the awesomeness of the Original?



So guys, anyone here, can tell me the summary of  Den-O? What happened to Ryotaro in end? Did he get a girl?


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 7, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> ahahaha Decade Amazon


I stil think that the Decade Amazon episodes where the most awfull episodes i have seen.( althought i have only seen V3,Amazon, Kuuga,Agito,Ryuki,Kabuto,Den-o,Kiva and Decade.)
I really fear the day something worse then that comes along.


Smokahontas said:


> .. Decade Amazon..
> .. Why Decade destroyed the awesomeness of the Original?
> 
> 
> ...


He has a grandson so yes.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Plot summary for W's movie up on 4chan's /m/.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Plot summary for W's movie up on 4chan's /m/.


I love to see the scene where Kamen Rider Joker does the Kamen Rider Black pose and then does a rider punch.


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]0myE6Ge-ws4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I love to see the scene where Kamen Rider Joker does the Kamen Rider Black pose and then does a rider punch.





TWF said:


> [YOUTUBE]0myE6Ge-ws4[/YOUTUBE]


Speaking of Black and music...



> Would you believe the track everyone was trying to find was actually stock music? It is! The track is called "Millions of Me" and was originally found on VideoHelper.
> 
> I originally heard this music playing on Minute to Win It, of all things, which led me to finding the stock music site and the track. Can you believe we found this thanks to a guy trying to hit an orange with a banana tied to a string between his legs?
> 
> Major thanks to /m/, particularly Faiz and Shark for helping me sort through all the music.


BGM for Black x Black RX henshin in Decade. Mind = Blown?


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 7, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> He has a grandson so yes.


..Ah.. I see..

I still prefer Hana to be with Ryotaro.



Eunectes said:


> I love to see the scene where Kamen Rider Joker does the Kamen Rider Black pose and then does a rider punch.



THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Aug 7, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I love to see the scene where Kamen Rider Joker does the Kamen Rider Black pose and then does a rider punch.


makes me wish they'd do an RX for W.


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## SasuOna (Aug 8, 2010)

Just watch ep 46 of W...........Truly amazed what an episode
Its so hard to avoid spoilers from the movie now


----------



## Fang (Aug 8, 2010)

why are you posting here


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 8, 2010)

I will laugh when OOO gets medals of past riders.


Or I figure it'll show up in a short for OOO somewhere, I feel like it just makes sense.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 8, 2010)

damn so Foundation X is the final villain.
ngl I'm a little disappointed Terror isn't.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 8, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> makes me wish they'd do an RX for W.


Well he is going to appear in a movie with OOO this winter so we might get a movie francise out of W.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 8, 2010)

Worst Henshin: Decade Amazon
Best Henshin: anything by Zeronos
Underrated awesomeness: IXA


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> damn so Foundation X is the final villain.
> ngl I'm a little disappointed Terror isn't.



Link to avatar stock



Son Goku said:


> I will laugh when OOO gets medals of past riders



OOO vs Dickiedo


----------



## Stroev (Aug 8, 2010)

This is really cool. Suit actors movie.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> This is really cool. Suit actors movie.



that is pretty cool


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 8, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I will laugh when OOO gets medals of past riders.
> 
> 
> Or I figure it'll show up in a short for OOO somewhere, I feel like it just makes sense.


This is possible since there are Memories of other riders.


So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> damn so Foundation X is the final villain.
> ngl I'm a little disappointed Terror isn't.


I hear that Foundation X wil also be a OOO villain so i gues they are the new Shocker.


Talon. said:


> Worst Henshin: Decade Amazon
> Best Henshin: anything by Zeronos
> Underrated awesomeness: IXA


I always liked burning Agito the best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2010)

Laggy video is laggy


----------



## Stroev (Aug 8, 2010)

Wasn't laggy for me.

Also, W 46 where? DL?


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Link to avatar stock
> 
> 
> 
> OOO vs Dickiedo


I just stole it from /m/ sometime ago. it's probably been 404'd. 



Eunectes said:


> This is possible since there are Memories of other riders.
> 
> *I hear that Foundation X wil also be a OOO villain so i gues they are the new Shocker.*
> 
> I always liked burning Agito the best.


that's pretty awesome. W could guest star just like what KR 1 and 2 did in V3.


best henshin for me would be Blade's, especially King Form because it is just badass. Ixa is cool too, when Otoya was doing it. I just can't take Nago seriously.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2010)

Hurry the fuck up TVNihon


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 8, 2010)

taking their sweet time denying me AccelGundam with subs.

W-time aint up as well.


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 8, 2010)

Kaito
In decade, Junichi and Kaito are brothers.
..


So guys, did anyone noticed Kamen Rider ZX's plot is like Decade? the differenence would be would be there 9 or 10 riders at that time..


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2010)

Yup, ZX is meant to be like Decade. Only made way earlier, so it's "Decade is the new ZX".

Also, the raws for 46 were 

But no trans. WHY.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 9, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> I just stole it from /m/ sometime ago. it's probably been 404'd.
> 
> 
> that's pretty awesome. W could guest star just like what KR 1 and 2 did in V3.
> ...


Otoya should have had the upgraded Ixa he would have made it more awesome.


Smokahontas said:


> Kaito
> In decade, Junichi and Kaito are brothers.
> ..
> 
> ...


I only know manga ZX.
Is ZX a series or just a movie where all the riders appear?


Stroev said:


> Yup, ZX is meant to be like Decade. Only made way earlier, so it's "Decade is the new ZX".
> 
> Also, the raws for 46 were
> 
> But no trans. WHY.


Don,t the subs always appear on monday evenings?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2010)

On Youtube, so W-Time should have the DL on his Twitter.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2010)

Nihon finally released Double 45


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 9, 2010)

I must be out of the loop whats with this notion that Foundation X will be a OOO villain?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 9, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Otoya should have had the upgraded Ixa he would have made it more awesome.
> 
> I only know manga ZX.
> *Is ZX a series or just a movie where all the riders appear?*Don,t the subs always appear on monday evenings?



It's a series...there's also an alternate adaption of him in Kamen Rider Spirits


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2010)

Thought he only made his appearance within the Kamen Rider movie, Birth of the 10th, not having his own actual series.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn 46 was awesome, beautiful and tragic. Ryubei's pursuit of knowledge and the memories tore apart his family, I kinda feel sorry for him and how things turned out even though he could have stopped it. AccelTurbular kicked ass! and bromance was 

best episode of the series.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 9, 2010)

Kamen rider OOO toy belt:
[YOUTUBE]WC5MgEUiCj8[/YOUTUBE]
Also there is a new Kamen rider game fore the psp and wii coming out this november:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2010)

For once they should make a Kamen Rider game along the lines of GTA,Red Dead Redemption, etc and for the PS3/360. Not this kiddie shit.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 9, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> For once they should make a Kamen Rider game along the lines of GTA,Red Dead Redemption, etc and for the PS3/360. Not this kiddie shit.


I doubt that wil ever happen.
Unles Rockstar Games suddenly gets hard on fore Kamen Rider you can kiss that idea goodbye.
And these games are made fore kids.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2010)

Kamen Rider: The First

A Rockstar Games Production


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 9, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kamen Rider: The First
> 
> A Rockstar Games Production


I would rather create my own rider.
I also rather would have a decade like character who can turn into all riders instead of just playing with one.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 9, 2010)

On episode 3 of Kabuto its kind of odd to not hear the monsters talk after watching W?


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 9, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I would rather create my own rider.
> I also rather would have a decade like character who can turn into all riders instead of just playing with one.



Kamen Rider MMO, one day gentlemen one day.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd love a Kamen Rider RPG created in the same style as the Mass Effect games.

With a Decade-ish plot line where your Rider hops around the KR multiverse to stop an evil organization hell bent on conquering it, or that's what it seems like dun dun dun~ 

Villain will be Dickade.


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 9, 2010)

..

..



Eunectes said:


> Kamen rider OOO toy belt:
> [YOUTUBE]WC5MgEUiCj8[/YOUTUBE]
> Also there is a new Kamen rider game fore the psp and wii coming out this november:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Why it has already a 000 belt toy, even though 000, is not airing yet?
and the sound is kinda..



and me gonna buy PSP..


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 10, 2010)

I just noticed after looking at the preview more closely that the Foundation X guy has a memory of his own. I guess that'd explain how he got Wakana out of the Estate and he's probably that new dopant Terui will be fighting.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2010)

Kamen Rider Golden Sun

Yes


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 10, 2010)

Kamen Rider Sacred Stones.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 10, 2010)

fucking lol'd


Omae wa mo shindeiru


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 10, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Kamen Rider MMO, one day gentlemen one day.


Thats like the only MMO i would ever pay monthly fee fore.


So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> I'd love a Kamen Rider RPG created in the same style as the Mass Effect games.
> 
> With a Decade-ish plot line where your Rider hops around the KR multiverse to stop an evil organization hell bent on conquering it, or that's what it seems like dun dun dun~
> 
> Villain will be Dickade.


If the villain is Dickade i hope you can kick his ass with Kuuga


Smokahontas said:


> Why it has already a 000 belt toy, even though 000, is not airing yet?
> and the sound is kinda..
> 
> 
> ...


Someone got the belt early.
I don,t now how you do that but he did it.
And yeah i am buying this game fore Ultimate Kuuga and Hyper Kabuto.
Also there is a chance that kick/punch hopper and Gatack are in the game since they were in the last one.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 10, 2010)

all the Riders including you do a Rider Kick en masse.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 10, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> all the Riders including you do a Rider Kick en masse.


You should be able to pull of a giant rider kick like in the "all riders movie" on decade


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Aug 10, 2010)

Kamen rider J was awesome.
I want more giant rider fights


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Aug 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtxhWtN1Ilk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









And yet i like this more then the Decade.


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 11, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. 
Is that the real Tsukasa?


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 11, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> ..
> Is that the real Tsukasa?


Yes it is
Booklet from A to Z:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2010)

im so fucking lost. I need to catch up on w


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2010)

booklet is pretty neat. I wonder if we'll be seeing that winged CJX in the TV show. 

or Cyclone Joker Gold Xtreme for that matter.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 12, 2010)

would it be alright to watch Agito even if I haven't seen all of Kuuga yet?


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2010)

Agito is awesome and Kino is fantastic, so yes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2010)

Doesn't matter which of them you watch before the other, since you'll get a kick out of either of them.

"kick"

lol


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2010)

Kingu Forrrrrrmu


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 12, 2010)

awesome, going to go watch now.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 12, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> awesome, going to go watch now.


Agito is awesome.
You don,t have to watch Kuuga first to understand it but it helps when you hear that he and the Gurongi are mentioned.
I just saw God speed love.
Loved it.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 12, 2010)

God speed love is one of my favorite rider movies.


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2010)

Caucasus/Isshin fuck yeah.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 12, 2010)

When Caucasus realized Tendou/Kabuto could time travel in hyper form I think at that moment he knew he lost.


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2010)

Would've been nice to see Mishima's ultimate plan culminate with another Hyper Zecter and the Caucasus Zecter.

Rather than turning into a shitty Native WORM for no fucking reason other than being the ST3ONGESTTTTTTTTTT11111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

How many punches does it take to get to the center of a kick hopper?


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 12, 2010)

I would have liked to see him become Caucasus for a final battle, But I'd have to say my I wish it went like this.

Negishi uses the Hercus zector instead of quick Dark Kabuto ownage.

So it's Caucasus and Hercus vs Kabuto and Gatack.


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2010)

Well if your going for the baddie feel, it would've been better if he used the Ketaros Zecter. Loved how Drake got horribly owned near the end of GSL, Sasword had a brief background shot, and Hercus' importance to the story was practically nil despite being the leader of Neo Zect.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, I had originally picked the Hercus zector because of the Gold and Silver rider combo,
as in Mishima being strongest and what not. But I figure the Ketaros zector makes more sense in actuality.


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2010)

The only thing Mishima has going for him was that he was the only Native (artificial one at that) who could go to the evolved state. And that he broke the Perfect Zecter while man-handling both Hyper Kabuto and Gatack at the same time.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 12, 2010)

You'd think to be an evolved native that he would have to have started as a native.

I think they deliberately made him really cheap because Hyper kabuto is god mode with time travel. Theoretically he could constantly loop back in time until there are like 10 hyper kabuto's. goodbye Mishima.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2010)

CHOU HENSHIN


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2010)

Still be the best if Mishima had the Hyper Zecter so instead of reversing/rewinding time, he could time stop like Reiji.

Then it'd be ZA WARUDO DELUX up in this motha.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm at the halfway point with Kiva. Is this where I stop before it gets ruined?


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 13, 2010)

It was ruined the moment wataru was in it.

I watched Kiva purely for the otoya sections.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 13, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> It was ruined the moment wataru was in it.
> 
> I watched Kiva purely for the otoya sections.


That is the only way to survive Kiva.
Just get to the Otoya parts.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah, Otoya and the 1980's timeline was the only thing worth watching Kiva for. 

Emperor Form looks cool though.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2010)

Otoya was obvious though.


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26n7KMvDxVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 14, 2010)

ready to go COUNT ZERO
KAMEN RIDER AGITO

man, that's just so catchy.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 14, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> booklet is pretty neat. I wonder if we'll be seeing that winged CJX in the TV show.
> 
> or Cyclone Joker Gold Xtreme for that matter.



...

That was CJGX.


Also, Kuuga's up to episode 33 now. Needs more discussion.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 14, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Kaito
> In decade, Junichi and Kaito are brothers.
> ..
> 
> ...



DICKEIDO is shit. Judo is where it's at.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 14, 2010)

I finished watching Kuuga through HK subs and I have to say, the ending is the best I've seen since Agito.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 15, 2010)

Guys, who is Otoya in Kiva?


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Aug 15, 2010)

Todays kamen Rider W was pretty good.
The episode kind of set up the plot to OOOO and Utopia = rape.
I feel bad fore Kamen Rider Accel.
First he gets eaten by a dragon and now he got burned alive.
He probably gets his revenge next week with Double though.
[YOUTUBE]asiuQq8bCtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Aug 15, 2010)

Kuuga up to episode 36.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to start discussing.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm still at ep. 17 in Kuuga. 

/fails



Eunectes said:


> Todays kamen Rider W was pretty good.
> The episode kind of set up the plot to OOOO and Utopia = rape.
> I feel bad fore Kamen Rider Accel.
> First he gets eaten by a dragon and now he got burned alive.
> ...


ah no i think that was the end for Terui. it'll be sometime before he can go out to the field again especially with those injuries. I mean, he was dropped from the sky and literally roasted even after he dehenshined.
besides, it won't be epic if it's 2 on 1. 

Renn deserves some acting award for this ep.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 15, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Kuuga up to episode 36.
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to start discussing.


I,m only at episode 27.


So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> ah no i think that was the end for Terui. it'll be sometime before he can go out to the field again especially with those injuries. I mean, he was dropped from the sky and literally roasted even after he dehenshined.
> besides, it won't be epic if it's 2 on 1.
> 
> Renn deserves some acting award for this ep.


Your right i gues but it sucks if Accel does nothing the next episode.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 15, 2010)

well, knowing Terui's stubbornness, he might try and rescue Wakana while Utopia is fighting CJX. might even team up with Saeko since it looks like she'll betray Utopia from what the preview shows.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 15, 2010)

That episode was brutal.

And marathoning G Gundam while I still have time, I'll just watch a few episodes of Kuuga at a time here and there when uni starts. Master Asia.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Aug 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]wmIu9gGQrQ4[/YOUTUBE]
0:13
WTF?????

Anyway i am at episode 38 of Kabuto and it is pretty awesome so far but i mis the clock up fights.
Did they run out of there budget or something???


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 15, 2010)

You could say that.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 15, 2010)

clock ups aint cheap.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, shit's getting real, final henshin in the next episode and they have to stay so for another. And no Terui. 

WAH


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 17, 2010)

> Well, shit's getting real, *final henshin* in the next episode and they have to stay so for another. And no Terui.
> 
> WAH


i think only his body will go away, he will still be able to henshin with Shotaro with just his data just as they did in 46 before Xtreme retrieved Philips body from Wakana. or i could be wrong and that's why Philip and then later Shotaro became very reluctant to henshin.

but hot damn, datUtopia.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 17, 2010)

Abigail said:


> We have a MF folder, use that.
> 
> 
> Also, lolno.
> ...


Wel i just watched episode 35 and Ultimate Kuuga did appear when the explosion came. Unles there are other black versions (besides Amazing Mighty) of kuuga  then i am pretty sure it is Ultimate unles it is a mix of Titan and Ultimate.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 17, 2010)

I like how the openings after episode 35 hint at the ultimate darkness.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 17, 2010)

I needs to catch up.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, yeah.

It does hint at it then.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoilers fore the final episode of W.
[YOUTUBE]Z7IVx2LO9Tw[/YOUTUBE]
Shotaro goes solo as Kamen Rider Joker.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, thank you for not even bothering to spoiler that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 18, 2010)

Hongo in Kuuga?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 18, 2010)

Hongo was in Agito. :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 18, 2010)

I know


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 18, 2010)

guys just wanna ask, who do you think the most pathetic raider of all time?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2010)

Mutsuki, AKA Kamen Rider Leangle


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Son Goku (Aug 19, 2010)

I thought he had a cool design


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 19, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> guys just wanna ask, who do you think the most pathetic raider of all time?


AR Yusuke.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2010)

Grongi Kick? Haha WTF


----------



## Abigail (Aug 19, 2010)

And the main series of Kuuga is now officially done.

Only the special and movie remain.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0usGpBZjp10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 19, 2010)

Gadoru was a pretty cool Grongi.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 19, 2010)

Abigail said:


> And the main series of Kuuga is now officially done.
> 
> Only the special and movie remain.


The ending of Kuuga  makes me  sad.
Fore one it was just so good that i hate to see it end and two that this is probably the last we wil ever see of Godai Yusuke


----------



## Rayl (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey for those who haven't, it's a great chance to hope somebody's doing Agito. Best Rider series of the lot in my humble opinion.

I got a hold of subs for it but they were fairly low quality to say the least.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 19, 2010)

Gomenrider is doing a fix the subs thing.

They're up to episode 10.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2010)

What's this about a movie


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 19, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What's this about a movie


Kuuga did have a movie but i hear that it is only episode 1 and 2 combined with some extra scenes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah, I see. Well, not counting Double and OOO, all I have left to finish is Hibiki and Kiva.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 19, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ah, I see. Well, not counting Double and OOO, all I have left to finish is Hibiki and Kiva.


I am going to finish Blade and kabuto.
I only have 9 more Kabuto episodes to go so i should be done soon with that.
Afther that i wil continue with Blade.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 19, 2010)

only series not watched

Den-O 

also some showa series.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 20, 2010)

555
Kuuga
Hibiki
some Kiva
Black
MUST WATCH STRONGER
Ryuki

 Some oldies might be shown, but whatever.


Impact, anyone? 


Choose your T2 memory.



These look pretty cool and OH GOD AMAZON


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 20, 2010)

I still haven't completed/seen:

Kuuga
Agito
Ryuuki
555
Deno
Hibiki

I'm only interested in Kuuga and Agito though since I heard the rest of that is quite bad.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 20, 2010)

>Ryuki
>Bad

...


----------



## Rayl (Aug 20, 2010)

I've watched all the shows apart from the majority of Hibiki. 

And then i watched Ryukendo. It was manly (Kinda)


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 20, 2010)

Abigail said:


> >Ryuki
> >Bad
> 
> ...


ah it's good then? well I'll go check it out once I'm done with Kuuga and Agito.


name change success, now to find a funny Hajime face.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2010)

Kamen Rider Can Can is now in my head.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 21, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> The ending of Kuuga  makes me  sad.
> Fore one it was just so good that i hate to see it end and two that this is probably the last we wil ever see of Godai Yusuke



He is in decade


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 21, 2010)

AR yusuke =/= godai yusuke.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> He is in decade



haha, good joke there buddy


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 21, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> He is in decade



AR Yusuke..




I am watching Kabuto and Den0..


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 21, 2010)

AR Yusuke... what were they thinking. 

I laughed my ass off but I'll stick with my current. 

where'd you get it anyway?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 21, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> He is in decade



Not the same character...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2010)

Chalice said:


> I laughed my ass off but I'll stick with my current.
> 
> where'd you get it anyway?



Found it at Pixiv.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 21, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> haha, good joke there buddy



Glad it was appreciated


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

that is some good Daguva


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 21, 2010)

lol I can actually bend my finger like that. 


Final Cyclone Joker Xtreme Henshin in just a couple of hours now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2010)

lol spoilers lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2010)

Gomen Rider Subs is subbing Agito? Noice.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 21, 2010)

i shat bricks.


----------



## Rayl (Aug 22, 2010)

I can only hope that they release the movie and the special episodes at the same time they're meant to be viewed, as far as i remember they're part the of the story as well, especially the special episode. They're the only things from Agito i haven't seen as they weren't subbed.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 22, 2010)

Rayl said:


> I can only hope that they release the movie and the special episodes at the same time they're meant to be viewed, as far as i remember they're part the of the story as well, especially the special episode. They're the only things from Agito i haven't seen as they weren't subbed.


The movie with Burning Agito wasn,t canon.
I don,t know where the G4 movie fits in the series.
Abouth Kamen rider W 48:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am i the only one who thought that the last fight sucked?
It was way to easy fore Extreme to win. 
He was just beating up on Utopia and there was nothing he could do to stop it.
It just feels stupid afther Accel got beaten up so badly last week i thought that we were going to see a epic battle but i gues not.
I also thought it was stupid how Shotaro beat up Utopia with a fedora hat and a bunch of fodder metal animals.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 22, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> The movie with Burning Agito wasn,t canon.
> I don,t know where the G4 movie fits in the series.
> Abouth Kamen rider W 48:
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



HARDBOILED SHOTARO WITH BOSS HAT IS INVINCIBLE!! 

seriously though, yeah it was pretty one sided and lame. I suppose that's because there was just so much stuff to put in the episode that the fight had to be shortened kinda like the Terror fight.

and seems to me for his absorpotion powers to work he has to have direct physical contact with his target. the boss fedora with it's hardboiled aura prevented Utopia from absorbing his life force. Shotaro basically got him by surprise and played to Utopia's ego that he'll never take him seriously especially since he's not henshin'd. 
what I find hard to believe though was the Kero gadget able to hold Utopia. that must be one strong tongue.


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 22, 2010)

PFFFT..

*Spoiler*: __ 



WHEREE IS  CYCLONE/ACCEL EXTREME?


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2010)

Secondary Riders, even main ones, get shafted to the main Rider for the series finale. Look at what happened to Sasword in Kabuto, and Leangle/Garren in Blade or GX-2/3 in Agito.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 22, 2010)

Chalice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The gadgets holding down Utopia was just facepalme





Smokahontas said:


> PFFFT..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Its in the same place where Basho Fever and Decade's original movie plot is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought it was that the Project G4 movie is canon, but the special where Shouichi transforms into Burning Agito for the first time isn't. At least, that's how I heard it from Zetta or Ryoma.


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2010)

Pretty glad Double is basically over, not a fan of it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2010)

TVNihon be so slow with releases


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Thought it was that the Project G4 movie is canon, but the special where Shouichi transforms into Burning Agito for the first time isn't. At least, that's how I heard it from Zetta or Ryoma.


From what i remember the Burning Agito movie was pretty much a prequel to the G4 movie.
Wasn,t there afther the credits a scene where the female cop locks away the G4 project or was that in a episode???


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Aug 22, 2010)

TWF said:


> Pretty glad Double is basically over, not a fan of it.


What were your main problems with Double and what did you like???
My only problems with the season were the Yaoi, Akiko and some of the fight scenes and comdey sucked.
Other then that i liked the season and i think it was pretty good fore newcomers.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 22, 2010)

Kabuto+Black/Black RX kicks asses.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 22, 2010)

the only gripe I have about the series was Terror Dopant not being the final boss. he's been built up as the big bad the entire series, but he gets taken cared off in 2 episodes just like every other dopant. lame. they should have used the last 4 episodes prior to the finale as the climatic struggle against him and Kazu should hvae just remained as that Zaidan X guy who drops things.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 22, 2010)

Philips face is priceless.
Edit:
I found some OOO monster designs:

*Spoiler*: __ 







They look pretty cool but then i found this:
*Spoiler*: __ 





WTF is that thing????


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 22, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> They look pretty cool but then i found this:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2010)

Some funky PIS in that battle, but then again emotions have won final battles before.

But man, that music throughout the episode and Phillip's finale.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2010)

aye pretty nice touch to add even more emotion to it.

also JOKAH!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2010)

Ohz monsters reminds me of the Grongi/Lords from Kuuga and Agito, more so of the latter.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ohz monsters reminds me of the Grongi/Lords from Kuuga and Agito, more so of the latter.


The monsters in the first 2 pics that i posted do look a little like the monsters from Agito.
Fore the next rider series i would like something a bit more darker.( not Kuuga or Agito dark but more like Kabuto.)
I would also like less form changes and just keep it Basic form then a final form + a new weapon. 
I don,t even mind if they do something like Kamen Rider G and just keep one form,bike,weapon and a rider kick.
But that would never happen since currently every new Kamen Rider needs like 4 or 5 forms.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2010)

One more episode of Double to go 

Also, episode 48 is out

W-Time to the rescue


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> W-Time to the rescue



slowpoke.jpg



> Pretty glad Double is basically over, not a fan of it.



Other than Utopia/Terror fights, it wasn't bad


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2010)

Meh, but I prefer TVNihon subs 

But in this case


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2010)

Flawless Victory


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


>


I wish someone would make  a mortal kombat edit.
I don,t why but when i watch that gif it reminds me of this song:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]GugsCdLHm-Q[/YOUTUBE]



Maybe it is just the way he does the kick.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2010)

that song is hard boiled.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 23, 2010)

Chalice said:


> that song is hard boiled.


I know
Also your sign is disturbing.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2010)

So, the rumors about Phillip...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Coming back. At first I was like "eh...", but then again if they pull it off like Final Fantasy 6's opera scene(ie emotional comeback) or Master Asia in G Gundam(oh look he's back but he's badass so it's okay), I'd fine with it.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d50jNPShjxQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 23, 2010)

Just watched episode 48 of W
Its kind of weird how they beat the Utopia Dopant and the Terror Dopant like any other Dopant in just 2 episodes. Plus side we get Kamen Rider Joker which looks cool.

Sad the show is ending, of all the Hensei era shows W is definitely the best. Hopefully OOO is just as good.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2010)

stop posting here


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 24, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So, the rumors about Phillip...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



From what i have heard Wakana gives Philip new life and from what i saw from the pics the scene has some comedy in it so i don,t expect a Final Fantasy 6 ending.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> From what i have heard Wakana gives Philip new life and from what i saw from the pics the scene has some comedy in it so i don,t expect a Final Fantasy 6 ending.


imokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 24, 2010)

Eternals Henshin is pretty cool

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAUUk2ehHGo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Shotaro became a hardboiled guy but he has an Epic Ugly cry.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 24, 2010)

Chalice said:


> imokaywiththis.jpg



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it is pretty lame but i gues they couldn,t end it another way without the moms i Japan complaing that there kids are crying over Phillip.





SasuOna said:


> Eternals Henshin is pretty cool
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Ugh.....
That may be the worst rhyme i heard on Naruto Forum.
Phillips face is creepy in those pics.


----------



## Mellosassymel (Aug 24, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Shotaro became a hardboiled guy but he has an Epic Ugly cry.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



PhillipxShotaro so I can't complain about the horribly corny joke.
If only every Hensei Rider show was like W

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdphNgKWdos[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG3YG98daOY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzNoSHGmR1s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2mu0WOAgQs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUIqYsH0q5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 24, 2010)

nooo, no gay pairings >__>;


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Kamen Rider Yaoi


----------



## Abigail (Aug 24, 2010)

what is this I don't even


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2010)

ban SasuOna


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree with TWF


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

These posts.

My face.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

saZaBee**


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 24, 2010)

Gomen Rider Subs gets major props for subbing Agito


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

Eh, I'm fine with Cruel Angel's. Not as bad as kisama-yattsu's TVN's honorific and weaboo spam.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 24, 2010)

I like them as well, but you gotta give it up to Gomen Rider for the massive cleanup, especially with GARO.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

Will check. And still need to see GARO, but 0079 UC, Kuuga, Lion Man(another toku) await me. And may check out AMC's Rubicon, if it's any good as Breaking Bad(haven't watched Mad Men).


----------



## Abigail (Aug 25, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Eh, I'm fine with Cruel Angel's. Not as bad as kisama-yattsu's TVN's honorific and weaboo spam.



Except for the shitty grammar and guess work they do with some translations.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 25, 2010)

i'm in awe of this artist's skills


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2010)

I used an avatar of that Sou fanart like forever


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 25, 2010)

damn thats really good.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 25, 2010)

Best thing in this thread for pages.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 25, 2010)

the artist captured Yaguruma's darkness perfectly.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 25, 2010)

TWF said:


> I used an avatar of that Sou fanart like forever



yeah i remember...

i know this artist (his dA page: ) and he does awesome KR fanart.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 26, 2010)

Kamen Rider Skull I wish he was in the new movie
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbPFZ80D1d4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5qIMrD-3PQ&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 26, 2010)

Ban SasuOna


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 26, 2010)

Guys who is SasuOna?
and AWESOME SHADOWMOON!


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 26, 2010)

a stabbing woman. sasu = stab ona = woman

and Shadowmoon has nice fingernails.


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2010)

TV-Nihon is awful at times.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2010)

W-Time is always the best time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 26, 2010)

More of Gomen Rider would be very noice


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2010)

Moving in to my dorm today, and meeting a pretty much unknown roomate.

I'm thinking of introducing him to KR sometime, so I plan on showing him sweet scenes, like Accel Trial, Clock Up vs. KaGAmi's bro, triple rider kick showings, and other scenes(probably from the movies).


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2010)

Stroev killing Double's appeal to me.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2010)

> Stroev killing Double's appeal to me.


wat

In english next time.


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you stupid


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2010)

> killing Double's


That stupid


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you stupid


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 26, 2010)

I AM THE EMPEROR'S DIRECT UNDERLING, STRONGEST QUEER GUY JIEKEMIDUOLA

General Jark


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 26, 2010)

New OOO trailer:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]RDtEf6Xk3LU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2010)

I saw that earlier

OOO looks amazing


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 26, 2010)

TWF said:


> I saw that earlier
> 
> OOO looks amazing


OOO looks pretty good.
I would like to see how he fights and if the villains will be interesting.
The designs fore the monsters look good.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 26, 2010)

damn i wish they'd show a trailer of when he henshins. I really would like to see it!


----------



## Abigail (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm waiting to see Tacobar in action before I judge.


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2010)

OOZ will be good Abi.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 26, 2010)

Kamen Rider W time never will we see something as epic
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xqNDRzidS0[/YOUTUBE]

OOO looks good quality wise at least


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2010)

Ohs looks hella fun, and ska OP is p. cool.

And I'm hearing that Super-1 is ridiculous(in the funny way). Even the last few episodes have him fighting wacky enemies, and has some DAMN YOU V3! moments.


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok.
I just finished watching Kamen Rider Kabuto!..and it was AWWWWWWWWWWWWESOME!




I wonder why the real Tendou did not return to Decade? Decade can't handle the "badassesry" of Tendou?


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2010)

If it was the real kabuto's world and not AR kabuto, decade would have nothing to do and yet Tendou would still manage to outshine/Show Badassery.


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> If it was the real kabuto's world and not AR kabuto, decade would have nothing to do and yet Tendou would still manage to outshine/Show Badassery.



....VERY TRUE..

I just found out the actor who played the original Tendou, married a singer/composer in the year 2009, so he is kinda busy with his wedding/starting a family etc during the time Decade was still ongoing...

Oh well..


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 28, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> I wonder why the real Tendou did not return to Decade? Decade can't handle the "badassesry" of Tendou?


He was probably never asked by Toei just like most other main riders.
They probably went with the AR riders because it is cheaper.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh boy oh boy finale of W is almost upon us!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

bought

Vote for JJBA

I'll give you candy


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2010)

is it wrong to say kabuto was my favorite heisei series?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 28, 2010)

JOKAAAA!

RIDER KICK!

Ending was kind of expected though. 
Hello to OOO soon


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't see Hajime in your post


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> is it wrong to say kabuto was my favorite heisei series?



No..It's not wrong...


----------



## Abigail (Aug 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> is it wrong to say kabuto was my favorite heisei series?



Looks like you misspelled Kuuga there.


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2010)

You have a typo in your post, where you wrote Kuuga, it should say Blade.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2010)

Funny way of saying Agito. Maybe you're fillipino?


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2010)

You are Diavolo level.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> You have a typo in your post, where you wrote Kuuga, it should say Blade.



Kuuga and Blade both have awesome bike fights


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2010)

but neither have a Rider kicking his bike at you

Gatack owns


----------



## Smokahontas (Aug 29, 2010)

Guys, Just wanna ask is this King Dark?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IMjPiFun3o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I am so sure this is King Dark..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRMmSdZI-fg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2010)

Kabuto is god tier to me, I didn't typo.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 29, 2010)

I remember The Masked Rider, that was a Kamen Rider and I liked that show. Too bad it was cancelled after one maybe two series.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 29, 2010)

Kamen rider W had a pretty decent ending but it felt a bit too slow.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Philip only appears like 2 minutes at the end.



Now we have to wait a week fore OOO.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought the only reason we got W subs so fast was because of W-time. Is it guaranteed that they are going to start subbing OOO too? I guess theres the Midnight crew as well so.......... I guess we won't have to wait 2 weeks


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 29, 2010)

W-Time could aslo be read as Double-Time. Mind = Blown.

And now I just need to see episode 49. .ass files sure are asses.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 29, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Funny way of saying Agito. Maybe you're fillipino?


>Implying that the Kuuga rip off show is better then Kuuga.

Go back to liking Decade.


Sedaiv said:


> I remember *The Masked Rider,* that was a Kamen Rider and *I liked that show.* Too bad it was cancelled after one maybe two series.



...

Get out.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 29, 2010)

Greatest thing ever.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Get out.



[YOUTUBE]gQtUOnkSPbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2010)

Agito is a great series, and Kuuga doesn't have Another Agito.

I'll still take Blade over either. But no one mentioned Ryuki in awhile, Ryuga, Ryuki, Ohja, Knight, Zolda.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> Agito is a great series, and Kuuga doesn't have Another Agito.



Kuuga has Ichijo.


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2010)

Who is no Kino.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 29, 2010)

You're right, he's better.

Fighting Grongi like he doesn't give a darn.


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2010)

Your right, Kino is vastly superior fighting everyone who gets in his way and doesn't give fuck if your a Kamen Rider or a Lord.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 30, 2010)

Abigail said:


> >Implying that the Kuuga rip off show is better then Kuuga.
> 
> Go back to liking Decade.
> 
> Kuuga has Ichijo.


Calling Agito a ripoff when Ichijo is a ripoff of Tachibana. Implying Kuuga is better than Black and Stronger. Claims I like Dikeido more than all others.

Nicely done.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2010)

You defend Dickedo quite a bit.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Calling Agito a ripoff when Ichijo is a ripoff of Tachibana.



I like how you didn't deny it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2010)

Eight riders down. Four more riders to go.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2010)

Agito still has Kino/Another Agito, as well as Shining Agito kicking the Overlord of Darkness in the face because he can.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]btuRqTmR3e0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 30, 2010)

Kamen Rider OOO is shaping up to be even more awkward than W in some regards.
I'm ready for W forever to come out now


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

Still haven't watched 49 subbed. 

And OOO is looking bizarre and fantastic. Still waiting for cowboy rider theme or Kamen Rider Master Asia.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 31, 2010)

Then stop posting here about not having watched it and watch it.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Uh                             ?


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

The Kaijuus in OOO's look fantastic


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

It's like I'm back in showa again.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 31, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Winrar is just eh(had trial, can't pay now)



Uninstall it. Reinstall it.

Or get filzip. Far superior.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

Bottom images = hobo rider 100% confirmation.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

obviously he's a hobo since he's never had a job


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

NEET     .


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban Roxxas.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Shut   up.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban both of them


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

OOO has the same director from Ryuki, Den-O, Kabuto, and Kiva.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

So whats the best series?


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Shut             up.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

U mad doggie?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban Roxxas


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

U mad huh?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban Roxxas **


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Mein square.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban Roxxas.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Seriously what's the best series? Ryuki? Kuuga? Black?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2010)

**


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Buggy is the best. It would be an honor to be banned with the one who sits atop the heavens.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2010)

**


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban Roxxas.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban Roxxas.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Mein squares.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2010)

Stop being sickle minded


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sorry my brain can't handle such a grandiose word. Let me look that up in the urban dictionary.

It probably has something to do with blood anemia right?


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban Roxxas.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

TWF said:


> Ban Roxxas.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban Roxxas.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Roxxas is banned already

ZA WARUDO lives on.

So nobody is going to answer my question huh? 

Fine then I'll leave. I'm taking my pride too.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban Roxxas.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 31, 2010)

Toss up 
how much Yaoi will be in OOO compared to Double? More or Less?


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

Christ, just ban all of you.

Fang browses /a/, so that's perm territory right there. DN does most of my sets, so I'm fine. SasuOna only had one bad post/did not get joke. The World still carries Roxxas' traits.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

I browse /a/? The fuck are you talking about? The only thing I browse is /m/ and even that is once in a blue moon. And in cap SasuOna is an absolutely awful poster and even worse as a "troll".


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

You blabber about how shitty /a/ is all the time in the blender.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

You must be thinking of MdB because I hardly talk about it at all.

Ever.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

I see right through your lies. Maybe forgetful memories, but I know it's you.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Toss up
> how much Yaoi will be in OOO compared to Double? More or Less?


do you know what yaoi even means?


----------



## Abigail (Aug 31, 2010)

I go to /a/ as well.

Mostly to laugh at them.

Then I go back to /m/ and have decent conversations, ignoring all the infighting that is.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I see right through your lies. Maybe forgetful memories, but I know it's you.



Uh no, seriously your memory is awful because its MdB who bashes /a/ and /b/ at large the majority of the time in the convo threads.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 1, 2010)

Chalice said:


> do you know what yaoi even means?


I gues not since i don,t see any of it in the OOO promo's unless he thinks that walking in your underwear = Yaoi.
It seems more like a running gag and fanservice fore the females.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaKZEgpZ72s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 1, 2010)

Orga..... I need to clean my cum up now


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 1, 2010)

Man, I just remembered shitty AR amazon. Thanks.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 2, 2010)

Chalice said:


> do you know what yaoi even means?



of course I do, I generally see a certain amount of yaoi fanservice from the trailers of OOO so far.
My question was if it would surpass Double's


----------



## Abigail (Sep 2, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 2, 2010)

Just finished Kamen Rider Kabuto starting the movies now. Gatack is definitely better later on in the series.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

Kamen Rider KaGAAAmi.

And finished W. My body is ready for Ohs.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

Can you upload the part where he henshins in public, talking about the real meaning of a KR? One of my favorite scenes.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2010)

there is no hero like Kenzaki Kazuma

and I'll do that later, that was the episode where Caucasus/Category King's arc ends and he gains the Evolution King Rouzer card

a few episodes after the tokio to tomare episode with Time Scarab


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

Booyah.

Another fave was the all rider battle against the artificial enemy in the mud(forgot their names, Shiori lost her father after that).


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2010)

that was Trial G


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

Great hen kick, plus trolling the bad guys and beating the living dayshits out of furries. And is it just me or are Showa fights more fighting(though could be due to the more use of mooks and large groups back then).


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

this ain't getting stuck on Page 2


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS8gaGwgAok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 4, 2010)

TACO BAR TACO BA TACO BAR


----------



## Abigail (Sep 4, 2010)

So, OOO's looked good.

Couldn't understand a fucking word of it, but it looked good.

dat Tacobar


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

Kamen Rider SpaghettOOOs


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday GREEEEDOOOO


----------



## Abigail (Sep 4, 2010)

That was just surreal.

Loved it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

does anyone know Greed's birthday

we should play that for him when the time comes


----------



## Abigail (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, we should.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 4, 2010)

One of the big bads looked like Chalice. Definitely and Agito and Blade kaijin feel. And rap ska OP was p. cool, reminded me of Den-O... for some reason.



Greed's b-day is Sept. 14, real soon, making it all the more fitting. :ho


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 5, 2010)

KAMEN RIDER FROOOOOOOOOOOOTOOOS..

Guys, one of my fave parts in Kabuto..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKnmcUfh2x0[/YOUTUBE]
6:53-7:00

''I will protect this person''

*Worm transform*

*Yaguruma looks at her*

*SLAP*

*Yaguruma flies across the trees*
..


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

watching OOO during Super Hero Time is one of the best things I've ever done


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday scene the best scene


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 5, 2010)

guys, where can you watch the raw of OOO?


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 5, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> guys, where can you watch the raw of OOO?


Here is the subbed version but some things like the opening and some lines aren,t subbed:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]LJc7Gms-99w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_E4_IIEW4SM[/YOUTUBE]



I liked the episode.
Some people say they hate it and it reminds them of Den-O
I thought that the comedy was more like early Ryuki( which is good) and the villains look pretty cool.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The only thing i didn,t like was the underwear scene and how the monsters are created.
The opening is pretty catchy.
[YOUTUBE]08Ki_KSVY7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 5, 2010)

OMG! I remember watching Black reruns and Kuuga with my dad before we moved!

This is amazing!


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

Dat Happy Birthday scene, very well done

I can see why people would compare it to Den-O with all the gags, Hopefully its at least that good.

Unfortunately I don't like the OP and the monsters don't seem that interesting.

Heres to hoping it gets better and skipping the OP.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 5, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Here is the subbed version but some things like the opening and some lines aren,t subbed:


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 5, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Version 2 of the subs is out. But I'll think I'll go without the opening intro being subbed, pending on how good the translations are


I would like to know what the subs fore the opening are.
I don,t realy know what the song is abouth other then some english words.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 5, 2010)

The Greeed with a Typhoon Belt


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

OOO's  owns


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 5, 2010)

OOO looks funny. Eiji looks hot.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 5, 2010)

Green Greeed and Tiger Greeed OOOwns.

gonna go get me some tacooo's to watch with the subs.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 5, 2010)

TA CO BAR

Tacobar

TACOBAR!


----------



## Abigail (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 5, 2010)

taka tora batta! tatoba! = so annoying

and eiji reminds me yusuke from decade ~_~

oh well. i should be thankful he's not ugly and annoying like tsukasa.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 5, 2010)

He's actually giving off Godai/Shouichi vibes to me.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 5, 2010)

Abigail said:


> He's actually giving off Godai/Shouichi vibes to me.



A very good thing


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 5, 2010)

lol, i'm comparing him to yusuke because of appearance





>__>

well they look more like each other in the episodes rather than pictures


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

he doesn't look anything alike aside from the hair style

and I'm too getting a Shoichi but also Kagami vibe from him


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 5, 2010)

HIS HAIR IS SO UGLY ;A;


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm confused about how the two police officers got killed.

Did they die from the car crash? seeing as they were in the car driving very slowly and had their seatbelts on not likely. If they got killed from the Greeed's attack which only dented the car and seemingly didn't go through the window its even more confusing. Oh well their dead now

I liked Angkh as a floating hand 

All the monsters turning into coins after being defeated reminds me of scott pilgrim.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I'm confused about how the two police officers got killed.
> 
> Did they die from the car crash? seeing as they were in the car driving very slowly and had their seatbelts on not likely. If they got killed from the Greeed's attack which only dented the car and seemingly didn't go through the window its even more confusing. Oh well their dead now
> 
> ...


You are a very strange person.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 5, 2010)

So the Yummy just feed off of their hosts desires? Man I was expecting some sexy kaijin x human action based on early spoilers for the series.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

derp

that spoiler was explained more than a month or two ago

Greeeds are the primarily antagonists, Yummys are the Kaijin they create that are born from the desires and wants of their human hosts


----------



## Stroev (Sep 5, 2010)

I knew about the antagonistic part, but never heard anything more than "desire" and "lust" as early spoilers.

Still cool, especially with CG T-Rex Dopant in episode 2 CG Yummy next episode.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 5, 2010)

I kinda like Hina..
(I am hoping Eiji and her would get together.. but i doubt because I noticed from KR series lately, the main guy and main girl ends with ambiguous or in a family related issue.)
She is hot and strong!
..She is really hot!


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

Probably not seeing as the main other supporting female is the cosplay chick where Eiji and Ankh hang out


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 5, 2010)

TWF said:


> Probably not seeing as the main other supporting female is the cosplay chick where Eiji and Ankh hang out



What do you mean? you mean Hina? Or the other one?


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 6, 2010)

Hina is the cosplay girl right? Or maybe she just works at a pirate themed restaurant.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 6, 2010)

Century Kings just released Black 45.


----------



## Fang (Sep 6, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Century Kings just released Black 45.



OMG! I'm so gonna rewatch it! Maybe even get my dad in on the fun.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Century Kings just released Black 45.



great news


----------



## Gundam Meister (Sep 6, 2010)

First episode of OOO was awesome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2010)

Reminds me of Den-O, but otherwise, I like the new series.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 7, 2010)

I didn't like Den-O towards the end, so if it can avoid getting that bad then the show should be fine.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 7, 2010)

SasuOna-san, why are people always saying Ban SasuOna? Is that a running joke?


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it's something to do with his postings in the Outskirts Battledome.

anyway, can't get the op outta my head. 

Ohz! Ohz! Ohz!


----------



## Abigail (Sep 7, 2010)

It is quite catchy.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 7, 2010)

Why did no one ever tell me this thread existed?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## SasuOna (Sep 7, 2010)

ugh that song.........

My favorite OP songs
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYYQpGhAkWs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y94z4c6nfJQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuy1wdTMydc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_PHpoSIUMQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Sep 7, 2010)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> Why did no one ever tell me this thread existed?



Because I assumed you knew about it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2010)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> Why did no one ever tell me this thread existed?



slowpoke.jpeg


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 7, 2010)

I wonder when their going to introduce Foundation X in OOO

seems like the Greeed won't be the main villains for long.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 7, 2010)

TWF said:


> slowpoke.jpeg








SasuOna said:


> I wonder when their going to introduce Foundation X in OOO
> 
> seems like the Greeed won't be the main villains for long.



...

You already saw them. The guy singing the birthday song.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2010)

Ryoma do you want the novelization of 555 to be televised?


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 7, 2010)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> ...
> 
> You already saw them. The guy singing the birthday song.



Really thats interesting 
I just thought that guy was someone mysterious
*goes to watch ep 1 again*


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay from what I can tell the guy who sings Happy Birthday is from the Kougami Foundation and not actually from Foundation X.

So Foundation X might still be brought into the storyline.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 7, 2010)

TWF said:


> Ryoma do you want the novelization of 555 to be televised?



Yes. In all it's glorious detail.:33

Maybe Inoue will be arrested and put into asylum.




SasuOna said:


> Okay from what I can tell the guy who sings Happy Birthday is from the Kougami Foundation and not actually from Foundation X.
> 
> So Foundation X might still be brought into the storyline.



Or Kougami Foundation = Foundation X

Considering that Foundation X funded the medal research with several billion dollars and Kougami is shit full of medal equipment that is very likely.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2010)

BISHIUM

WHY

WHY


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 7, 2010)

Tendou-sama is cool!


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2010)

Waka no Solo?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2010)

And Baraom is next


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 7, 2010)

TWF said:


> Ryoma do you want the novelization of 555 to be televised?



ME WANT IT!!!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 7, 2010)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> Yes. In all it's glorious detail.:33
> 
> Maybe Inoue will be arrested and put into asylum.



it would be a sight to behold


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 7, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> ME WANT IT!!!



So you want to see Kusaka rape Mari?

_*hopes it's a joke...hopes it's a joke...etc*_


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 7, 2010)

555 rapefest


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 7, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> 555 rapefest



Starring Masato Kusaka as Kamen Rider Rapist


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 7, 2010)

Kusaka is the man who will stand on top

of you that is


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2010)

And then

Hyper Kabuto everywhere


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri1lLTJ8_s0&translated=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 8, 2010)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> So you want to see Kusaka rape Mari?
> 
> _*hopes it's a joke...hopes it's a joke...etc*_



WHAT???
Noo..
(WHY KUSAKA DIED? I WANT HIM TO LIVE FOR MARI..)





Kusaka's appeal is similar to a rapist..

but guys, 555 has really a novelization right? I thought it was only a heresy  where: Masato rapes Mari, Kiba kills Masato.., and Keitaro gets Yuka Pregnant and she dies giving birth to their Half-Orphinoc child. 
and I thought this is not legit!


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 8, 2010)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> So you want to see Kusaka rape Mari?
> 
> _*hopes it's a joke...hopes it's a joke...etc*_





Crimson Dragoon said:


> 555 rapefest





Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> Starring Masato Kusaka as Kamen Rider Rapist



OMG WHAT?  Faiz is fucked up! 

I remember seeing this book in stores back when I was in Japan! OMG EWWWW!


----------



## Stroev (Sep 8, 2010)

Kusaka rapist vs. Decade go go go


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with the Sazer Series? or, more specifically, Genseishin Justiriser?


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2010)

is it anything like Garo?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 8, 2010)

The guy playing Shingo/Ankh in OOO had a role in Chousei Kantai Sazer-X. That's all I know.


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2010)

He looks so damn similiar to Long from Gekiranger.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> is it anything like Garo?


kinda. take Kamen Rider, and have it sex up Garo.


LOL CHINESE KAMEN RIDER


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtmF0qg6dCo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 9, 2010)

Talon. said:


> kinda. take Kamen Rider, and have it sex up Garo.
> 
> 
> LOL CHINESE KAMEN RIDER
> ...



Okay..EARTH TIGER KAMEN RIDER?
AWESOME..
I remembered the "satellite thing" henshin on Blaster Mode Faiz..


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2010)

Ganja shop, home of taco bars.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2010)

taco bar jokes are getting pretty gay now


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2010)

TWF said:


> taco bar jokes are getting pretty gay now




And that's seems like a sweet toku, I even understood some of it. There was also another Jap toku(had a Brazilian dub, IIRC, or took place in Brazil), about a samurai who transforms into a... tiger, I think.

And best way for getting people to check out KR en masse? Join Facebook(can't beleive I did /saddeneb). Look for Kamen Rider.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

Edited post and bump.

What could this be?!


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 11, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Edited post and bump.
> 
> What could this be?!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Rider Medal????


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

Harlem Shakes
Harlem Shakes

Don't think I can put these into YT tags and too lazy to try.


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2010)

OOO's cuts a skyscraper in half in episode 2's end

Double eat your heart out


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

Too busy watching Pokemon Sunday.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 11, 2010)

Fucking gundam stream blows balls


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2010)

you didnt like the commericals?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 12, 2010)

Just saw Ohs.

That fight scene was fantastic.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 12, 2010)

Fucking toohews

how dare they reject the cool guy


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 13, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Just saw Ohs.
> 
> That fight scene was fantastic.


I liked the episode.
It seems to get alot of hate on other sites which i don,t realy understand.


TWF said:


> OOO's cuts a skyscraper in half in episode 2's end
> 
> Double eat your heart out


What is Double's greatest feat anyway???

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the rider kick he did at the end of the new movie was his best feat so far.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 14, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Fucking gundam stream blows balls


Worked fine for me.


Stroev said:


> Fucking toohews
> 
> how dare they reject the cool guy


Silly, Godai. He should really stop coming in through windows.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 14, 2010)

..


----------



## Abigail (Sep 14, 2010)

Here, have a not terrible picture.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 14, 2010)

..@^
..
..


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 15, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> ..



That is the second worst Kamen Rider related pic i have ever seen.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

"Look, tako tako!"

>mfw taco


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2010)

didn't I say the mexican jokes are getting old


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah, _YOU_ said that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2010)

begging for a negging


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

you...

 mad?


----------



## Abigail (Sep 15, 2010)

Eiji is a friend of justice.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

Surprising, seeing as I expected him to be an apathetic hobo.

Oh well, a homeless Souichi/Godai is cool.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 16, 2010)

Guys, what if Ankh chose another police officer? LOL..


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

They should make an episode of that. Even though he's kinda dead.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 16, 2010)

Not counting OOO, two more Kamen Rider series to go. Kiva and Hibiki. 

Ryuki is fucking


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

Henshin! Kamen Rider Protoman!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 16, 2010)

Ouja kicking Gills' ass?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 16, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ouja kicking Gills' ass?



Shinji spilling food on Hojo?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 16, 2010)

Shouchi serving them lunch?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

FFFFFFFF

Kamen Rider Protoman confirmed for Pokemon Black and White.


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2010)

Whose Ouja?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

Ohja is a cool guy

Ouja = wannabe


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 17, 2010)

PRE ORDER NOW!!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2010)

What's this now?


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2010)

New game that's Kamen Rider Climax Heroes for the Wii I think.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah, looks like Climax Heroes


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]hS0vmcRYiNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 17, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> PRE ORDER NOW!!!!


[YOUTUBE]iMoE1gEjgok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 18, 2010)

..^ NOW I AM GOING TO BUY A PSP..


I got a good reason to buy now..


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 19, 2010)

Agito time..


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 19, 2010)

This weeks OOO was pretty good besides:

*Spoiler*: __ 



the weird sound effects in the cat figth and the woman being useless.
The rider kick was pretty epic but the Lion Greeed stopped him before it could hit.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2010)

The sound effect comes from the Yummy being a lard-ass, hence the bounce noises.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 19, 2010)

TWF said:


> The sound effect comes from the Yummy being a lard-ass, hence the bounce noises.


I know but i just expected that OOO would cut him once he used the tiger claws.
The fight was stil pretty good and i liked the part where he used the hopper legs.
Eiji was pretty badass when he transformed while fighting the cat yummy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Agito time..


oh my, now that is great


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Would have been even more fuck awesome if it were Shining Agito in the middle, but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Would have been even more fuck awesome if it were Shining Agito in the middle, but awesome nonetheless.



Kamen Rider Messiah


----------



## Talon. (Sep 19, 2010)

God Damn, Nihilus. where do you come up with all this awesome KR art?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 19, 2010)

Lack of G-3 series riders is dissapointing, but nonetheless. 

Agito is the best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Talon. said:


> God Damn, Nihilus. where do you come up with all this awesome KR art?



Pixiv.net. It's the best.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 20, 2010)

Fatasses seemingly not being able to be hurt was a running theme this week.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 20, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Fatasses seemingly not being able to be hurt was a running theme this week.


Boing! Doing!


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 21, 2010)

Just recently watch the episode 3 of OOO and dang... reminds the OOO kick is awesome , reminds me of Decade..


and IPHONE 4..

and Hina is getting hot..


----------



## Talon. (Sep 21, 2010)

how do you make 'em bigger? 

scratch that, i just made an account c:


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Just recently watch the episode 3 of OOO and dang... reminds the OOO kick is awesome , reminds me of Decade..
> 
> 
> and IPHONE 4..
> ...



OOO Hopper Kick is amazing


----------



## Abigail (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Sep 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







It seems like OOO fought the Greeeds 800 years ago in his 
RaToraTa form.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2010)

The previous OOO's is being shown already?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 24, 2010)

Now excited more than ever.

did you guys hear the other combinations' calls/music yet?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 24, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's some cool shit


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2010)

Super Hero Time


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 24, 2010)

the best time


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2010)

Super speed mode OOO's


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 25, 2010)

super speed mode was coool but too bad it debut against one of the shittiest kaijins I've seen.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 26, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME!!!!! CAN't WAIT!..

Anyhow.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2010)

I have yet to watch OOO is it any good?


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, approaching Kuuga/Agito/Blade good.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2010)

That's a pretty bold statement. I will make sure to tune in.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2010)

Love the way he catches the medals thrown to him.

HE HASS... THE MADELS. HOW DOES HE MOOV THAT FSAT YOU HAVE GOT TO BE SHITTONG ME

And some _quality_ fatty cg as well.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

that Gattack form, I hope we see it soon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 27, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I have yet to watch OOO is it any good?



third episode has OOO going Hopper on a fatass 

it's great stuff


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2010)

ohshitgreeedwhatareyoudoing.png


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 28, 2010)

Episode 4 of OOO was pretty great.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2010)

Uva for final villain.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 28, 2010)

Cake Boss for final villain.

Dessert-based Greeed.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2010)

Fang likes dem whale tits.

And we already had food based enemies in W!


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 28, 2010)

caught up on OOO, mind is boggled.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> caught up on OOO, mind is boggled.



My face while watching OOO.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2010)

>mfw


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

predicting King Medal for King TATOBA.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Sep 29, 2010)

Only a few more days til 5.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 30, 2010)

OOOs is great from what I've seen.

Much more lighthearted than Kabuto (The other Heisei Rider series I've seen). 

Still, I've got a long way to go before I'm done with V3.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 30, 2010)

Be sure to watch Kuuga, if you haven't seen it already


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 30, 2010)

I finished Double earlier today.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

48 - manly tears...

49 - happy tears!


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 30, 2010)

BUT TEARS NONETHELESS.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

Partners forever.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw the spoilers on the new Movie  Kamen Rider × Kamen Rider OOO & W feat Skull: Movie War Core..and I was kinda glad..


Eiji and Hina get Married?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

Plus more focus on Skull as well.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 30, 2010)

DOWNLOAD

Stronger 2-4.

Check them out.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2010)

Fuck yes Mediafire


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

I heard you also might do the original, right?


----------



## Talon. (Sep 30, 2010)

STRONGER FTW


----------



## Es (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, I feel so bad for not knowing about this thread....


----------



## Talon. (Sep 30, 2010)

its kay, bro


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 30, 2010)

OOO any good outside of the fights?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 30, 2010)

Kamen Raidaa Sutorongaa!


----------



## Abigail (Sep 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I heard you also might do the original, right?


Yes.



Dynamite Right said:


> OOO any good outside of the fights?



And yes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 2, 2010)

OOO is pretty good with the character interactions so far

also:

Newton

vote for Bastard!!


----------



## Stroev (Oct 2, 2010)

TL Note: EEEE means EEEE


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 2, 2010)

Preview fore next month:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Talon. (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 2, 2010)

Uva was a victim of PIS in today's OOO episode


----------



## Stroev (Oct 3, 2010)

OOO never seems to dissapoint.

Now if it gets 2nd half shitty season syndrome, I'll be a sad forumite.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 4, 2010)

First episode of OOO done

Liked it.

His design is kinda goofy though. 

Hopefully the supermode will be better


----------



## Stroev (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow episode 5 was a blast.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 5, 2010)

i just saw 3 and 4, OOO Rider kick FTW


----------



## Stroev (Oct 5, 2010)

Posting for those who haven't seen it



> I'd probably slap a bitch
> 
> -Discussion of the post-Decade series began in Spring of 2008, before Decade even aired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abigail (Oct 6, 2010)

Stronger is up to episode 7 now.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Posting for those who haven't seen it




I probably would have hated Den-O2 (they seriously need to just let go of the fact that it was popular) but I really liked how Kamen Rider W ended up.
Glad they didn't kill Phillip mid season


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2010)

Get out SasuOna


----------



## Talon. (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KR lolis anyone?_


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 6, 2010)

> Kay, I DID forget one kinda neat fact. Toei is aware of the American tokusatsu fandom, hence why it wasn't Masked Rider in the logo. *Sanjo says he was surprised and wondered what a hollywood style Rider movie would be like*


I gues Sanjo never watched Kamen Rider the first/next.


Talon. said:


> *Spoiler*: _KR lolis anyone?_


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 6, 2010)

Talon. said:


> *Spoiler*: _KR lolis anyone?_



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb9OrUwyqeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 7, 2010)

Talon. said:


> *Spoiler*: _KR lolis anyone?_



..HOT..


Guys, I am just wondering.Kinda for the lulz..
.
*Spoiler*: __ 




How can the AR Kabuto(Decade) lived in a clock up dimension?
How can he, eat food etc... Any idea guys?


----------



## Abigail (Oct 7, 2010)

Urge to neg a vast majority of people on this page, rising.


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 7, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Urge to neg a vast majority of people on this page, rising.



Oh....


I am sorry Abi..


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2010)

i found that shit on facebook


----------



## Abigail (Oct 7, 2010)

I see them every time I'm trying to find good KR art.

I don't want to see them there and I mostly definitely don't want to see them here.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 8, 2010)

Good enough for me to give her a wiki page.

Movie Core trailer. Actually looks good(I really don't like the fact that movies are made except the main ones for each season, and the 90's movie riders).


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 8, 2010)

What the fuck is SasuOna doing here again


----------



## Stroev (Oct 8, 2010)

Warrior Commander, what are you doing here?


----------



## Talon. (Oct 9, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Good enough for me to give her a wiki page.
> 
> Movie Core trailer. Actually looks good(I really don't like the fact that movies are made except the main ones for each season, and the 90's movie riders).



*drools* MUST. HAVE. CHIBI SKULL MERCH.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 10, 2010)

OOO's, OOO's everywhere. 


I hope OOO's doens't blow away their budget.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 10, 2010)

OOO's budget must be pretty huge if they can pull this off:
[YOUTUBE]g7_fSDzTPxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 10, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> OOO's budget must be pretty huge if they can pull this off:
> [YOUTUBE]g7_fSDzTPxA[/YOUTUBE]


hopefully they do have a big budget, because these big scale battles look really cool.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 10, 2010)

Chalice said:


> hopefully they do have a big budget, because these big scale battles look really cool.


I think we have to sit though alot more IPhone advertisments if the whole series gets fights like that.
[YOUTUBE]4TbTy4G_Q7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 10, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> OOO's budget must be pretty huge if they can pull this off:
> [YOUTUBE]g7_fSDzTPxA[/YOUTUBE]



This reminds me of Extreeeeme!! from Double and then the all rider kick in the Decade movie.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 10, 2010)

Obligatory post


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Abigail (Oct 10, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Warrior Commander, what are you doing here?


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 11, 2010)

..^
Isn't that supposed to be SKYRIDER?


----------



## Abigail (Oct 11, 2010)

...

You should stop typing now.


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 11, 2010)

Abigail said:


> ...
> 
> You should stop typing now.



..
..


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 12, 2010)

OOO is such an asskicker of a show, I swear


----------



## Abigail (Oct 13, 2010)

This is very true.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 13, 2010)

My theory is that if Biker guy doesn't become the so called gun rider, then he'll go Kefka on Cakeboss's ass.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 14, 2010)

Stroev said:


> My theory is that if Biker guy doesn't become the so called gun rider, then he'll go Kefka on Cakeboss's ass.


I think the Cakeboss wil turn out to be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Dinosaur Greed .He seems to now a awful lot about the Greeds and he could be collecting the cell medals to make him more powerfull. Ankh doesn,t seem to now abouth the Reptile and Dinosaur Greeds but maybe they just worked in the shadows and Ankh never saw them.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 16, 2010)

OOO delivers yet another awesome episode


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 17, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> OOO delivers yet another awesome episode


Ankh got beaten up pretty bad.
It seems next week 
*Spoiler*: __ 



were going to have a flashback to the OOO from 800 years ago.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 17, 2010)

Count'em1 2 and 3


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2010)

I like

I like a lot


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 19, 2010)

It was nice to see that Gotou got some development this episode.
And it seems that Junichi has some competition:


----------



## herpaderpaderp (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> It was nice to see that Gotou got some development this episode.
> And it seems that Junichi has some competition:






Better.


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## SasuOna (Oct 21, 2010)

Besides my good friend KagaaaaaaMi 
Kick Hopper and Punch Hopper were great.

OOO needs another rider badly though can't wait til mid season


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 22, 2010)

Movie Core 2011 AWESOME OOO..

*Spoiler*: __ 










What is this combo called? its awesome and the gun form OOO or the 2nd rider?


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 22, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Movie Core 2011 AWESOME OOO..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


The name of the combo is Sagorzo and the one with the gun is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the second rider.


----------



## Es (Oct 22, 2010)

Fuck yes, the Midnight Crew came out with Stronger 11 and KIT Subs just released both of the forth episodes of Skyrider and Super 1


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 22, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> The name of the combo is Sagorzo and the one with the gun is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.. Thanks, Eunec..:33

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So who do you think is the 2nd rider? I am guessing the Gatou guy..


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 22, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Oh.. Thanks, Eunec..:33
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I hear it is first some guy who created the rider gear but later Gatou gets it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 22, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Movie Core 2011 AWESOME OOO..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



this is going to rock

well it should if Inoue doesn't fuck shit up


----------



## Abigail (Oct 23, 2010)

Es said:


> Fuck yes, the Midnight Crew came out with Stronger 11 and KIT Subs just released both of the forth episodes of Skyrider and Super 1



Those Midnight Crew Guys sound just wonderful. 

Also, fuck yeah Skyrider and Super Juan.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Those Midnight Crew Guys sound just wonderful.



do you happen to know them, Abi?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2010)

Gamel the best


----------



## Abigail (Oct 23, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> do you happen to know them, Abi?



Perhaps I do.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

also, Uva being back in the game


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 24, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> this is going to rock
> 
> well it should if Inoue doesn't fuck shit up


I am afraid it is going to end up like the decade/double movie.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Gamel the best


He is awesome
My second favorite Greeed.


Crimson Dragoon said:


> also, Uva being back in the game


It's good to see that he has one of his core medals back.
I hope he gets all his leg medals back.

I wonder why Kaixa and Delta never got power ups like Faiz.
Blaster form would have been more fitting fore Delta then Faiz.


----------



## Abigail (Oct 24, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I am afraid it is going to end up like the decade/double movie.


Awesome?


> I hope he gets all his leg medals back.


Seeing as that would take away OOO's full green form, I sure don't.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 24, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Awesome?
> 
> Seeing as that would take away OOO's full green form, I sure don't.


I wouldn,t mind it if it was fore his final battle with OOO.
I didn,t really like the Decade part of the movie.
It felt rushed but maybe he can write something decent fore this movie.


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 25, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I am afraid it is going to end up like the decade/double movie.
> 
> 
> He is awesome
> ...



OMG!
Kaixa BREAK FORM!!!
THEY SHOULD HAVE INCLUDE THIS IN THE SERIES!

Guys, did you know the actor who played Tendou Souji in KR Kabuto left acting scene to pursue a career  as a  writer? 
I want him to play Tendou Souji!


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2010)

Really liking how Core is just Evil Showa Rider incarnate.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 26, 2010)

God dammit, Over-Time hasn't even released a soft-sub of episode eight yet.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Guys, did you know the actor who played Tendou Souji in KR Kabuto left acting scene to pursue a career  as a  writer?
> I want him to play Tendou Souji!


old news is old

and he's already played tendou there is no need for additional kabuto stuff



> God dammit, Over-Time hasn't even released a soft-sub of episode eight yet.
> 
> I am disappoint.


dammit i was hoping you posting was a sign that they did release it


----------



## Amuro (Oct 26, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> God dammit, Over-Time hasn't even released a soft-sub of episode eight yet.
> 
> I am disappoint.




  what are you talking about it was out yesterday 

RAW : books

ASS : Trace


----------



## Abigail (Oct 26, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> OMG!
> Guys, did you know the actor who played Tendou Souji in KR Kabuto left acting scene to pursue a career  as a  writer?
> I want him to play Tendou Souji!


slowpoke.jpg



breakbeat oratory said:


> God dammit, Over-Time hasn't even released a soft-sub of episode eight yet.
> 
> I am disappoint.





Hagi said:


> what are you talking about it was out yesterday
> 
> RAW : books
> 
> ASS : Trace



What this gentleman said.

You gotta watch /m/ for it.

Also, their blog.


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> old news is old
> 
> and he's already played tendou there is no need for additional kabuto stuff
> 
> ...



.....
We need Kabuto 2..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

what we need is a crows/worst jdrama with hiro

not kabuto 2


----------



## Abigail (Oct 27, 2010)

We need Kuuga 2 over Kabuto 2.


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 27, 2010)

Abigail said:


> We need Kuuga 2 over Kabuto 2.



Oh..
I like it tooo..:33 Godai Yuusuke 
Anyhow, can i join your KR pimping project?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 27, 2010)

we'll never see tendou again. 

sadfrog.jpg


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2010)

Decade Gaiden


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 27, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> we'll never see tendou again.
> 
> sadfrog.jpg


......
Sad but True..



Stroev said:


> Decade Gaiden



...I am thinking Decade meeting the original Riders, getting owned etc..


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 27, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> we'll never see tendou again.
> 
> sadfrog.jpg


I am more sad that we won,t see Godai anymore


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

im more sad that it may be possible that i dont see hiro act ever again

him and oguri shun are my favorite actors

also oguri shun for kamen rider please


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2010)

Kuuga will always be there. In our hearts burn the soul of the cool guy and all riders preceeding and succeeding him.


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> im more sad that it may be possible that i dont see hiro act ever again
> 
> him and oguri shun are my favorite actors
> 
> also oguri shun for kamen rider please


 NOOO! 
Hiro is my fave actor too.. I like his tone in speaking English.. He is kinda fluent.



Stroev said:


> Kuuga will always be there. In our hearts burn the soul of the cool guy and all riders preceeding and succeeding him.



Yes.. Not the AR Yuusuke..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

oh hiro is perfectly fluent in english


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> oh hiro is perfectly fluent in english



OH....SO NICE!  Dang, why he would retire so early? 
and who wants Diend's Complete form?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izjdYm-JkPQ[/YOUTUBE]

DIEND>DECADE...


----------



## Abigail (Oct 27, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Oh..
> I like it tooo..:33 Godai Yuusuke
> Anyhow, can i join your KR pimping project?


Already have six people.

Don't need any more.


Smokahontas said:


> and who wants Diend's Complete form?



No one with any semblance of taste.

Such an ugly cluster-fuck.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> OMG!
> Kaixa BREAK FORM!!!
> THEY SHOULD HAVE INCLUDE THIS IN THE SERIES!
> 
> ...



He's not ending his career as an actor. He's just taking a break from it to focus on a career as a writer.


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 28, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Already have six people.
> 
> Don't need any more.
> 
> ...


Oh....I see..
Okay..So when will be the KR FC?:33
and for Diend=



Darth Nihilus said:


> He's not ending his career as an actor. He's just taking a break from it to focus on a career as a writer.


Oh.. That's nice!.. YEHEY..


*Guys sorry, if you are annoyed because I typed with kinda exaggerating  emoticons..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

when did hiro come out and say that nihilus?


----------



## Abigail (Oct 28, 2010)

That's what he said the first time.

It's just some people jumped the gun and assumed he meant he was quitting acting period.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

i just remember the news reporting that he was quitting acting


----------



## Stroev (Oct 28, 2010)

He's a writer? Okay, so that drama show with Ryotaro's actor must have ended then.

Here's some of that toku Armor Hero that was posted before. Doesn't seem on the level of Kamen Rider with the suit actors, but the monster and suit designs sure are sexy.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 28, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> OH....SO NICE!  Dang, why he would retire so early?
> and who wants Diend's Complete form?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izjdYm-JkPQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *DIEND>DECADE*...


Not really, they both suck but at least Decade's final form had Ride the Wind playing in the background plus saying the Main Rider names sounds more badass then a bunch of filler movie riders.


Stroev said:


> He's a writer? Okay, so that drama show with Ryotaro's actor must have ended then.
> 
> Here's some of that toku Armor Hero that was posted before. Doesn't seem on the level of Kamen Rider with the suit actors, but the monster and suit designs sure are sexy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2010)

Still no BLACK 46?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> when did hiro come out and say that nihilus?



The last time I heard about it was on a thread at Henshinjustice or from his information page on Dramawiki/Asianmediawiki

Basically talking about him taking a break from acting to focus on a career in writing. His wife did the same thing as well, but no writing career 



Smokahontas said:


> Oh.. That's nice!.. YEHEY..
> 
> 
> *Guys sorry, if you are annoyed because I typed with kinda exaggerating  emoticons..



It's not a problem. I've seen worse posting from other members across the forum. No big deal


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2010)

> Mezamashi TV's Tokudane segment contacted Mizushima Hiro asking him  about leaving talent agency Ken-on, retiring from showbiz and becoming a  writer. "I'm bewildered by the inaccuracy of the reports," he  commented.
> 
> According to Mezamashi TV, Mizushima stated that reports citing that  Ayaka is still attached to Ken-on is not true and that she had left  Ken-on after her performance at the Kouhaku last year. Furthermore, they  are starting up a company to manage Ayaka's music and Mizushima is not  stopping acting work.
> 
> ...



There we go


----------



## Abigail (Oct 28, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i just remember the news reporting that he was quitting acting


Nope, just quit his agency.



Darth Nihilus said:


> There we go


See this.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Still no BLACK 46?




Takes a year for five episodes.

Half tempted to just say fuck it to not stepping on toes and just finishing it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2010)

Epic success in the works?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

ah i see

well it's good that he's still acting


----------



## Talon. (Oct 30, 2010)

hay guise  i been keepin up with OOO, its sexy
EDIT: where the fuck are all the W movies on TVNihons Tracker?


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 30, 2010)

Can,t wait fore this weeks Halloween episode.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Lion,Tiger,Cheetah combo today.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 30, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Es (Oct 30, 2010)

KIT subs released a 5th episode of Skyrider a few days ago and the midnight crew just released Stronger 12 and 13


----------



## Talon. (Oct 30, 2010)

i lold during OOO ep 7 in the restaurant


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 31, 2010)

Super Saiyan OOO: 04  -  Greed: 00

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]SZrKWLnwOac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Oct 31, 2010)

Need to catch up on Stronger!


----------



## Es (Oct 31, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Need to catch up on Stronger!


Mediafire wont let me upload episode 12


----------



## Stroev (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that.

Once I finish Karas and the rest of Heroman, I think I'll get back to Stronger. Episode 4, I think.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 31, 2010)

SET UP! SET UP! SET UP!


----------



## Stroev (Oct 31, 2010)

Lion King Rider.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Super Saiyan OOO: 04  -  Greed: 00
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



evaporating small rivers just by transforming and isn't afraid of anything


----------



## Talon. (Nov 1, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> evaporating small rivers just by transforming and isn't afraid of anything



this  i cant wait to see the red blue an' purple combos


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 1, 2010)

Guys just wanna ask, is this true about *Decade's S.I.C Hero Saga side story Masked Rider Decade: World of Stronger *?
I am hoping this to happen..

and about some SIC Hero Saga Faiz (Actually a prologue of Paradise Lost, that's why there is no Delta and majority of the population are Orphnochs )

Faiz Edge..


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 2, 2010)

And Regarding for KR KAbuto Tendou Souji


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 2, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Guys just wanna ask, is this true about *Decade's S.I.C Hero Saga side story Masked Rider Decade: World of Stronger *?
> I am hoping this to happen..
> 
> and about some SIC Hero Saga Faiz (Actually a prologue of Paradise Lost, that's why there is no Delta and majority of the population are Orphnochs )
> ...


I don,t think it is the Faiz edge. I think it blade mode from the Faiz blaster.
I heard that the 555 side story is suppose to be canon.
Delta getting killed fore no reason was pretty lame and his and Auto Vajin designs look horrible in those pics.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 2, 2010)

Talon. said:


> hay guise  i been keepin up with OOO, its sexy
> EDIT: where the fuck are all the W movies on TVNihons Tracker?


Better yet, why are you watching shitty TV-N subs?


Es said:


> KIT subs released a 5th episode of Skyrider a few days ago and the midnight crew just released Stronger 12 and 13


Thank you for letting me know what I've been doing.


In other news, don't expect anymore Stronger for six weeks.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, at least I've got some time to catch up.

And I've got this great idea:

Kagami, Otoya, and Cakeboss gaiden.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 5, 2010)

I wish they kept the red eyes like in the preview.
He doesn,t realy look like a Kamen Rider.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 6, 2010)

after seeing Ryuki, the whole "Doesn't look like a Rider" complaint isn't something I share


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 6, 2010)

He looks better in this pic but thats just my opinion:


----------



## Stroev (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe it's just a temporary thing, like Yellow Accel, glowing Faiz, Armor Kabuto/Zect Rider, et al.

Have these been posted yet?


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 7, 2010)

The Blue head looks good but i don,t see why only the red combo's head would change while he is in his full form.
Seems kind of in consisted but maybe the combo is special because Ankh fuses with him or something.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, someone said that Ankh has other Core medlas with him, one being a head.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 7, 2010)

How many breaks does Kamen Rider usually have in a year?
Today feels so boring without OOO


----------



## Abigail (Nov 7, 2010)

Speaking of Yellow Accel, he's showing back up during movie wars 2011 as an actual fighting form.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 8, 2010)

I wonder what's gonna be special about Yellow Accel


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 11, 2010)

Red+Blue medal combo and second rider spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Nov 12, 2010)

Schweeet.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Red+Blue medal combo and second rider spoilers:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



this is going to be so sweet


----------



## Abigail (Nov 12, 2010)

So,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Red arms will give flight. No idea what Red legs are doing.

Blue arms seem to be stretchy, ala Luna. Blue Legs seem to split.

Also, Birth has a fucking Minigun.

I love this show so damn much.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2010)

> minigun



KR Birth power up confirmed for Zolda/Strike Freedom/Wing Zero/Samus/King J-Der fusion.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol, I like the designs in Kamen Rider more than the actual show...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 13, 2010)

Abigail said:


> So,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OOO makes shit get real


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2010)

Might've posted this earlier, but a second time never hurts.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 13, 2010)

Eunectes, what series of Kamen Rider is your Sig from?

That guy looks boss!


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 13, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Eunectes, what series of Kamen Rider is your Sig from?
> 
> That guy looks boss!


It's Takumi from Kamen Rider Faiz. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]zcoE5hP23bU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]YVFAKcuZ44I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]q3LylwBPBB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Nov 13, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> OOO makes shit get real



OOO makes shit SUBARASHII!


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 13, 2010)

..^@Abi
AWESSSSSSSSOME KOUGAMI FOUNDATION SET!!!!

AWEEEEEEEEEESOME 000!.. 
Torite-Vendor..


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2010)

> New Rumors In the past, Gil the Dinosaur Greeed was created by Ankh. There a Greeed number 0, Greeed of the sorrow has been sealed before its power become active. The Dinosaur Combo seems to be the forbidden combo because its too much power for Eiji to transformed and become out of control...



Also, dat cakeboss set. As well as something I found while watching RAWS.


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 14, 2010)

Guys, what do you think of this:
On Kamen Rider Why Does Romance Barely Exist? 
and do you guys believe Kamen Rider teaches you that if you get in a romance, one of you dies. The only real romance is bromance.?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2010)

One of the trends with Kamen Rider over the years in the Heisei period has been that usually one of the secondary Riders dies sometime during the series, though this doesn't happen in all of them. But Shinji 

Romance-wise, closest that I've seen come to that is Double, with the whole marriage event with Kirihiko and Saeko, and Tachinaba and Sayako from Blade.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2010)

There's always Kiva for romance.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 14, 2010)

^ewwww...........


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 14, 2010)

I am going to continue Ryuki now after i took a 2 month break from it.
I hear that the ending isn,t very good but i also heard that it has a bunch of alternate endings so i have to ask which one is the worst?
I am asking this since i saw that Inoue wrote 2 of the endings.


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 14, 2010)

Stroev said:


> There's always Kiva for romance.


Yeah...Eventually, Mio and Watru did not have the kinda happy ending..


Darth Nihilus said:


> Romance-wise, closest that I've seen come to that is Double, with the whole marriage event with Kirihiko and Saeko, and Tachinaba and Sayako from Blade.


And Sayako dies..
Upon seeing the pics of the new movie core where Eiji and Hina also getting married, it worries me that it mus be not true or nonetheless if it is true, then someone will die..:amazed



Eunectes said:


> I am going to continue Ryuki now after i took a 2 month break from it.
> I hear that the ending isn,t very good but i also heard that it has a bunch of alternate endings so i have to ask which one is the worst?
> I am asking this since i saw that Inoue wrote 2 of the endings.



I prefer the movie ending. I kinda like KR Femme..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2010)

Didn't like Saeko tbh


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Didn't like Saeko tbh


I'd still ram her pretty hard, though.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 15, 2010)

Spoilers fore the new candroids. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2010)

Purple will be similar to how W flew on his machine, like in the second episode. Red, I'm not sure.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2010)

More OOO and Black makes Nihilus a happy camper.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Purple will be similar to how W flew on his machine, like in the second episode. Red, I'm not sure.


It kind of looks like a Shuriken. 
Maybe it is some sort of cutting weapon but i don,t see the point of it since OOO already has his sword and the tiger claws.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 15, 2010)

I was thinking that, since that elephant guy is the purple one, wouldnt he have more strength based core medals, and Ankh being the flight powers?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2010)

Gotou now will certainly be Birth, and OOO confirmed for End of Evangelion ending.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 16, 2010)

Talon. said:


> I was thinking that, since that elephant guy is the purple one, wouldnt he have more strength based core medals, and Ankh being the flight powers?


The Dinosaur is the purple one.
The one your talking about is the Gorilla-Elephant- Rhino Greeed.


Stroev said:


> Gotou now will certainly be Birth, and OOO confirmed for End of Evangelion ending.


I doubt it.
OOO is in the same universe as Double.
Then again the writer for OOO doesn,t really seem to care about Double since she isn,t involved with the team up movies and doesn,t ever reference it.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 16, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> The Dinosaur is the purple one.
> The one your talking about is the Gorilla-Elephant- Rhino Greeed.



ohhhhhhhh.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 17, 2010)

Abigail said:


> OOO makes shit SUBARASHII!



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Talon. (Nov 17, 2010)

^FUCKING CHRIST 

EPIC SHIT IS EPIC


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2010)

HAPPI BARTHDEI to your first time seeing it.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh and Anything Goes! MV is out, though low quality. Totally rad and unexpectedly big group, with Ohs vs. Uva after the Greeed does some bad stuff.

DL/Watch


----------



## Talon. (Nov 18, 2010)

Stroev. Your ava is disturbing.


EDIT:

Just finished watching OOO 9 & 10.


LOL @ OOO FISH SAUSAGES and the japanese Smeagol xD


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2010)

I do what I can. Especially since it has to do with shitting.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 19, 2010)

I need to catch up with OOO
I wonder if Double has been referenced at all yet


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2010)

Unless you count Kogami's existance, then no.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 19, 2010)

OOO is gonna blow Double out of the water


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 19, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> OOO is gonna blow Double out of the water


OOO feels less like filler than Double.
Double was mostly just 2 episodes dedicated to one case and that would be it.
But with OOO i feel like the storyline is moving allot faster and there seems be more going on.
I also like that the villains have more involvement in the story and that all the Greeed actually fight OOO early one when with Double only 3 out of 4 villains really attacked Double though most of the season while Terror did almost nothing until his final 2 episodes.
I don,t hate double but OOO just seems to do allot of things better.
Anyway i found some trailers which are pretty cool(and good quality)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]tjvpQ-3yyEU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cI22ytQQFvs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ncbIhXmxmTI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5GZegJ1WR_c&NR[/YOUTUBE]



The trailer makes Den-o look pretty decent.
Like there is actually something going on.
I kind of wonder what went wrong with Den-O. Ryuki and OOO are good so i don,t know what happened with Den-o.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2010)

OOO is just fucking awesome


----------



## Talon. (Nov 19, 2010)

^NIhilus speaks a fantastic truth.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2010)

Cakeboss brings it up a notch even higher than it already is.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy *BIRTH*day.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Cakeboss brings it up a notch even higher than it already is.



that and Cell Medal chainguns


----------



## Talon. (Nov 20, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Happy *BIRTH*day.




whut.
so
much win


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 21, 2010)

the Birth of a new Rider


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like Faiz's motorcycle had a kid with Zeronos


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Looks like Faiz's motorcycle had a kid with Zeronos


With a mad scientist merging the fetus with IXA and Riderman cells.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Looks like Faiz's motorcycle had a kid with Zeronos





Stroev said:


> With a mad scientist merging the fetus with IXA and Riderman cells.


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 22, 2010)

OK KR BIRTH IS AWESOME!..



Eunectes said:


> The trailer makes Den-o look pretty decent.
> Like there is actually something going on.
> I kind of wonder what went wrong with Den-O. Ryuki and OOO are good so i don,t know what happened with Den-o.



Well for me it's about the actors and the story who consumes with fillers., first the original actress played Hana was replace by a kid, although her character must be killed off. Since then major plot drastically change..and the den-o movies, what's with that?Except with the first one and the second one.)


----------



## Talon. (Nov 23, 2010)

i liked the Den-O Kiva movie


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 23, 2010)

I haven't seen much of Hibiki but it does have a awesome movie theme:
[YOUTUBE]pOae8Wz8jxk[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]WjdHQnXTnBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Nov 23, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I haven't seen much of Hibiki but it does have a awesome movie theme:
> [YOUTUBE]pOae8Wz8jxk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 24, 2010)

..^Hibiki is kinda COOL!..

Currently watching Kuuga!!!.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 24, 2010)

I have this song stuck in my head fore over a week:
[YOUTUBE]yUUn_z4z5KU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Nov 24, 2010)

i like that song


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh Youtube you so crazy.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

HAPPI... THAANKSEEVEENGU


----------



## Talon. (Nov 25, 2010)

HOLY SHIT.


DO WANT WHITE FORM.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 26, 2010)

Talon. said:


> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> 
> DO WANT WHITE FORM.



It's next episode.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 26, 2010)

and I can't wait for it


----------



## Talon. (Nov 26, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU


----------



## Abigail (Nov 27, 2010)

I know, right?


----------



## Talon. (Nov 27, 2010)

im mad.


they havent put up the new ep yet


----------



## Abigail (Nov 27, 2010)

Talon. said:


> im mad.
> 
> 
> they havent put up the new ep yet



Well, seeing as it hasn't, you know, aired yet.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 27, 2010)

So Ohs got back the Kuwagata medal. And apparently it was missing.


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 28, 2010)

SAGOZO IS AWESOME!!!
...

and KIVA EMPEROR


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2010)

Uva was boss this episode.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 28, 2010)

So what did you guys think about Gotou's development?

*Spoiler*: __ 



I did not expect him to turn good so early in the season but i guess i should be happy that we now not have to sit though 20 episodes of Gotou punching Eiji fore no reason.
Also next week we are going to see the Henshin belt fore Birth.
I wonder who will be the user.
Gotou?,Kazari? or a new character?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 28, 2010)

TWF said:


> Uva was boss this episode.



Uva is always boss


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2010)

Welp, scans for 13 are out.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So Ohs got back the Kuwagata medal. And apparently it was missing.



Yes.

Weeks ago.

Pay attention.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 28, 2010)

lolTV-N.

Watch Over-Time instead.

Their subs aren't terrible.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2010)

Fuck TV-Nihon.

Link removed

Over-Time/ releases in just as good quality for the video and 10x faster.

edit: nice hivemind we have there


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2010)

I dont like OT :/

it made my computer go stupid once. 


besides, TV-N does Transformers too c:


Abigail, TVNs subs are great, it puts alot of stuff into a context for this simpleton to comprehend c:


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2010)

Over Time is best time.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 28, 2010)

Talon. said:


> I dont like OT :/
> 
> it made my computer go stupid once.


No, that's just you failing at soft subs.




> Abigail, TVNs subs are great, it puts alot of stuff into a context for this simpleton to comprehend c:



So that's what you call not translating words.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2010)

Over-Time translate the raws into subs that makes sense in context and fits into the way their used and said. TV-Nihon simply just LITERALLY translate everything exactly as it says without that regard 75% of the time.

And they have a fetish or obsession with the stupid fucking suffixes like -san, chan, kun, dono, sama, ect...


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2010)

Who is that mysterious girl kamen.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 29, 2010)

The lawyer/accountant tl note stands out for me.

Also, post 3000. Woo.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2010)

Gonna watch the new OOO's episode tomorrow. 

Also nice get Arashi.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 29, 2010)

Abigail said:


> No, that's just you failing at soft subs.


call it what you want, im happy with it 


TWF said:


> Over-Time translate the raws into subs that makes sense in context and fits into the way their used and said. TV-Nihon simply just LITERALLY translate everything exactly as it says without that regard 75% of the time.
> 
> And they have a fetish or obsession with the stupid fucking suffixes like -san, chan, kun, dono, sama, ect...



well, i see what you mean, but im jus' gonna go with what i got.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 29, 2010)

That's cool.

Enjoy waiting an extra week for subs.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2010)

Gotou is slowly becoming Ichijou.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2010)

Over-Time released version 2 of 12, fixes some timing and translation errors.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 30, 2010)

Eiji reminds me more of Godai with each episode.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2010)

Except he's less ugly.
And has a better scarf. 

Also people shit talking Agito's fights, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2010)

Agito is the best series. 

Amazon is best Showa.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2010)

Amazon is crap.


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 30, 2010)

TWF said:


> Amazon is crap.



.Tendou ..


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2010)

So I hear you hate Amazon, Fang.


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 30, 2010)

Guys, Most Badass Kamen Rider?
Kabuto?

and SaGoZo..


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Welp looks like we'll see Birth in the series sooner than expected.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

TWF said:


> Amazon is crap.




Accel is crap.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

EM reminded me of why you're crazy again. You keep talking to yourself.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

Then again most Double fans are pretty crap too.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Agito master race reporting in. Blade is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Preteantious and tearrible characters like Chalice's girl - what was her name.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

TEArrible/10


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

u mad doggie


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

Nope/10


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

I know you can do better ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

ITT You still mad


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

also terrible parroting/10


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Calling me mad and saying I'm parroting. That's all you could think of in such a long time? Well it was great while it lasted.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Calling me mad and saying I'm parroting. That's all you could think of in such a long time? Well it was great while it lasted.




sure is dumb in here when all your reaction images are trying to emulate mine 
> Double fan
> not being smart

-10000/10


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

That's the point. Mind if I switch drinks then?
And calling me a W fan all of a sudden, what is this. 
>And then there's this bullshit.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

I can do this all night


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Come at me, bro.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

I've got everything you need.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Resorting to old tricks won't save you boy.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

tearrible/10


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 1, 2010)

More Birth pictures:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Kougami gets a new suit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 1, 2010)

OOO, why so awesome


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2010)

Jetpack Birth

sweet


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh shit friend Caekboss gets a yellow suit.

Fucking yes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2010)

What the fuck Kougami


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

He's all seeing now. Not even El Dorado can hide.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 1, 2010)

Stroev said:


> He's all seeing now. Not even El Dorado can hide.


After this he will probably get a green suit if there is a third rider.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 1, 2010)

CAKEBOSS the best boss


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]GxH1uIpC610[/YOUTUBE]




Crimson Dragoon said:


> CAKEBOSS the best boss



We need a fan club.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> We need a fan club.



Agreed.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

So, rumored XTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEME Ohs and third rider Zero ohs/000/Zeros. From /m/, Facebook, and Orends.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 2, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> We need a fan club.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Welcome The CAKEBOSS FC


----------



## Talon. (Dec 4, 2010)

i made a thread but idk if its been approved yet


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 4, 2010)

The Ryuki special has probably one of the worst endings i have seen in Kamen Rider:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shinji gets trolled in both endings.
The last ending makes no sense because if Shinji chooses to stop the fighting all he does is start the rider war again. Which is the complete opposite of what the choice was suppose to be. There is no point in choosing an ending because both end with Shinji having to fight the riders anyway.
Also why are all the riders teaming up to kill Shinji  even when he doesn,t have a rider deck any more? Why is Ouja at the end even teaming up with the riders? Shouldn't he be killing them all instead of working with them?  
The special did have good comedy though.



Anyway Japan sure get awesome toy commercials:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]HA4jOD8kF-w[/YOUTUBE] 
[YOUTUBE]n27j5ESRvbw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]uWwxLGyJzbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2010)

I want Gatack's bike.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 4, 2010)

Saw some Amazon commercials before, want Condora even more.

Sup The White Fang.


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 5, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> The Ryuki special has probably one of the worst endings i have seen in Kamen Rider:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



AWESOME COMMERCIALS!!!
But where's Den-O?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Not really spoilerific_ 





> New Rumors on the net
> They are fighting Core at underground lake, when OOO scans the 3 bird medals, a strong red light shines.
> 
> As they battle they eventually arrive above ground and Rider Kick Core back to the center of the earth.





			
				u sad? said:
			
		

> Like I told you before Den O new movie...
> OOO x Den O x All Rider The movie : Let's Go All Kamen Rider (If I'm not mistaken)
> 
> Onore Den O!!!





			
				Same said:
			
		

> [ETERNAL] According to Hashirama Kyosuke Den O is going to have a new movie...And it's Called. "OOO x Den O x All Rider The movie : Let's Go All Kamen Rider."


Also something about the movie CORE, Hina and Eiji kiss. In marriage garments. KR Core alos is pretty much Rayman rider, and looks like it can transform into a motorcycle in the trailer.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 5, 2010)

Birth belt showed up in yesterdays episode.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 5, 2010)

Also, Black episode 46 and the second movie are out.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 5, 2010)

^fucking awesome.


I always liked Black

hell, I remember watching Saban's Masked Rider as a kid (i was like, 5, so it was reruns)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2010)

LONG LONG AGO 20TH CENTURY


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

at this rate Century Kings will finish Black in 2017.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB9vWrJ7V90[/YOUTUBE]


lol this is something i threw together earlier


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Birth belt showed up in yesterdays episode.


Sweetness.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 5, 2010)

what im confused about is how there can be an OOO/W movie when, a the end of W, Philip disappeared into nothingness....or something like that.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2010)

Did you watch episode 49 of W?


----------



## Talon. (Dec 6, 2010)

nope :|


i missed that one


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2010)

Well might as well say it, Phillip is back. Go find it to see the details.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 7, 2010)

How do you miss an episode?


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 7, 2010)

Talon. said:


> what im confused about is how there can be an OOO/W movie when, a the end of W, Philip disappeared into nothingness....or something like that.


The movie will probably take place after or before the Terror episodes.
Anything after that doesn,t make any sense with OOO time line since Eiji hasn,t been OOO fore a year unless the movie takes place in the future or before A to Z/The Gaia Memories of Fate.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 7, 2010)

What's the recommended order of viewing?

Going to watch it while I have downtime.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Kuuga, Kabuto, or Agito.

Pick your poison.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone better than the other?

I wouldn't mind going with the weaker one first... I like the buildup.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Weaker one...

then go with Kabuto. Great all around, but suffers a bit at a few points. I know Abigail will choke me if I said Kuuga, and I've heard good things about it as well, and Agito is also said to be one of the best.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 7, 2010)

Alright, so that works. I'll get started either later today or tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 7, 2010)

Abigail said:


> How do you miss an episode?



Pure laziness 


nothing more, nothing less




Eunectes said:


> The movie will probably take place after or before the Terror episodes.
> Anything after that doesn,t make any sense with OOO time line since Eiji hasn,t been OOO fore a year unless the movie takes place in the future or before A to Z/The Gaia Memories of Fate.




okay, that makes sense. and whats the deal with that flamey Kuuga/Agito lookalike i keep seeing in the trailer?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Flamey guy is Kamen Rider CORE, the asspain of Showa riders apparently.


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 7, 2010)

Guys, I am wathing Kuuga, and it is great!..
Godai is really different from Yuusuke on Decade..BIG DIFFERENCE
and I am still craving for DIEND's FINAL FORM. I am currently waitinf for Chou Den-O yellow episode..

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVi9LU5LLuo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Guys, what do you think why the movie riders are just breathing? and others are just saying "HMPF!"..


----------



## Abigail (Dec 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Flamey guy is Kamen Rider CORE, the asspain of Showa riders apparently.


Core is the Ichigo suit.


Smokahontas said:


> Guys, I am wathing Kuuga, and it is great!..
> Godai is really different from Yuusuke on Decade..BIG DIFFERENCE
> and I am still craving for DIEND's FINAL FORM. I am currently waitinf for Chou Den-O yellow episode..
> 
> ...



Why would you want more DiEnd?

I'd be happy if he and Decade just went and died in a grease fire somewhere.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2010)

DiEnd complete is half-assed "final" form if I ever saw one. Instead of using cards involving Daguva, the Overlord of Darkness, Odin/Ryuga, Hopper King/Orphenoch, ect...he uses movie rider villains.

And it looks like shit too.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2010)

Well it would make sense if they were Riders in a way to counter the "good" riders that Decade has. 



Breasto faiya confirmed, btw.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2010)

No because its still stupid and doesn't fit in the context of an anniversary motif to compare with Decade. Movie Riders don't have any special impact with exception to Decade's, Den-O's, and Kabuto's.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2010)

Actually it does fit in with the anniversary theme just as much as rider villians. Even with non canon movies, they're still part of the respective series.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2010)

Uh no because almost none of them fit into the continuity of the series or have anything special to go with them.

Do you think of Orga, Glaive, or Arc when you think of the baddies in Kiva, 555, or Blade? Nope. Its stupid and rushed, and plenty of follow up Heisei series from Agito have secondary main Riders that can go in context with DiEnd/Kaito, could've done something with Agito's Gills or G3, Ryuki's Knight, 555's Delta, Kabuto's Gatack, ect...

It's half-assed and you can tell just by looking at it. Also "eight" out of the ten theme, derp.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2010)

Fang said:


> Uh no because almost none of them fit into the continuity of the series or have anything special to go with them.


That's why I mentioned they simply fit into the series themselves, and stated that some weren't canon already.


> Do you think of Orga, Glaive, or Arc when you think of the baddies in Kiva, 555, or Blade? Nope. Its stupid and rushed, and plenty of follow up Heisei series from Agito have secondary main Riders that can go in context with DiEnd/Kaito, could've done something with Agito's Gills or G3, Ryuki's Knight, 555's Delta, Kabuto's Gatack, ect...


Those aren't baddies though, those are protagonists. And partners at that. 



> It's half-assed and you can tell just by looking at it. Also "eight" out of the ten theme, derp.


Yes

Overall,  /10 for that last one.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> That's why I mentioned they simply fit into the series themselves, and stated that some weren't canon already.



Except they would never do that. And have never done it with the exception of Den-O's Gaoh.



> Those aren't baddies though, those are protagonists. And partners at that.



I already said using PARTNERS and secondary main Riders.

Reading comprehension, work on it. 



> *snip*



> mfw you can't even create your own meme
> mfw you have still think movie Riders have some sort of special impact for an anniversary series Rider.

0/10


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2010)

> meme


That's not a meme.



> Except they would never do that. And have never done it with the exception of Den-O's Gaoh.
> 
> I already said using PARTNERS and secondary main Riders.
> 
> Reading comprehension, work on it.


You're not connecting the dots very well with what I'm saying.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2010)

Read again what I wrote because you are being more obstinate than usual


----------



## Talon. (Dec 8, 2010)

damn, i must be late to the party


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 8, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Why would you want more DiEnd?
> 
> I'd be happy if he and Decade just went and died in a grease fire somewhere.



Oh hi..Abi!.

and OH.... I kinda like his complete form.. plus the 
Gekijyouban" final kamen ridr reminds me of "ALL MOVIE RIDERS".. anyhow do you think this is cannon or just a filler?


----------



## Talon. (Dec 8, 2010)

Um....DiEnd is a fucking beast.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 8, 2010)

No.

He's just terrible.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2010)

Kaito's TREASURE SNIPER theme is also terrible.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't even remember Treasure Sniper playing.


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 9, 2010)

Fang said:


> Kaito's TREASURE SNIPER theme is also terrible.



I thought it was Treasure Thief? ....
Kidding.. Here..
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqDrZZ0BLuc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow.

That's really meh.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 10, 2010)

It's like I'm playing a 3D Sonic game.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 12, 2010)

Fore those who want to see the raw of episode 14:


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 12, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Fore those who want to see the raw of episode 14:



Saw It 
..Is Dr.Miku got the (Peafowl?) or the Second Core Medal of Ankh?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, that is his.


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2010)

subs for 14 by Over-Time have been out for a few hours now

also that corgi


----------



## Stroev (Dec 13, 2010)

Today is a great day with Kamen Rider and Giant Robo.


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 14, 2010)

...
NEW KR MOVIE???:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed
So, Tendou Souji is backk???


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been hearing of at least 3 different movies, some of which are Den-O ones, another is similar to Decade, then there's W coming back, and another with Fujioka.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 14, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Saw It
> ..Is Dr.Miku


Dr. Maki 




> got the (*Peafowl*?)






> (*Peafowl*?)





> (*Peafowl*?)





> (*Peafowl*?)



**


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

That's called a play on words, Abigail.


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 14, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Dr. Maki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh..hi Abi..

Sorry.. but it's peafowl..


----------



## Abigail (Dec 14, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Oh..hi Abi..
> 
> Sorry.. but it's peafowl..



It's called Engrish.


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2010)

betting since we know already that two of Ankh's Core medals are Condor and Peacock that the third should be a Hawk


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

Pretty good results with what I did with this, if I don't say so myself. If I was a good spriter, I'd make Kuuga do a thumbs up, and thinking back I should have fixed Faiz's helmet, don't know what the original maker was thinking. Threw in Ohs as well.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 15, 2010)

JEFusion said:
			
		

> Finally, the actor that will play as Kamen Rider Birth is finally revealed, and you will be surprised! He is Hiroaki Iwanaga, who previously played Captain Ishiguro aka R5 in Tomica Hero Rescue Force.Hiroaki Iwanaga will play as the guy named Date who will appear in Kamen Rider OOO Episode 17 and 18


...I don't even...


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> ...I don't even...


Birth will probably have more than one user so i don,t expect Dante to stick around fore long. Gotou will most likely be Birth's main user.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2010)

Episodes 11 and 12 of Agito are out


----------



## Stroev (Dec 15, 2010)

How is it different from previous subs?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2010)

Better quality.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 15, 2010)

Eh, mite b. cool.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NQhtkB6JD5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Dec 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> How is it different from previous subs?



By not being guess work and looking like shit.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Seems like the 40th anniversary movie is coming out in April.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2010)

Should just be Kamen Rider: The Last.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 17, 2010)

Some new OOO pics of his red and blue combo + Birth fore anyone that is interested:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 17, 2010)

Full red combo for OOO gets a completely unique look = obviously going to be one of the strongest combos


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 17, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Full red combo for OOO gets a completely unique look = obviously going to be one of the strongest combos



it might turn out to be his version of Rising Mighty


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2010)

That 40th anniversary KR movie...I'm siked for it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's Birth? Figured Gotou would get the belt. Unless something happens during the movie which leads him to getting the belt in the series.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 17, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Full red combo for OOO gets a completely unique look = obviously going to be one of the strongest combos


I think it says in the magazine scans that it is OOO strongest form yet.


Crimson Dragoon said:


> it might turn out to be his version of Rising Mighty


I think it will be more like Fang Joker since Rising can be used with all forms while OOO only gets a head change and a full symbol from the red combo.


Fang said:


> That 40th anniversary KR movie...I'm siked for it.


I wonder what the plot is going to be


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

are W and OOO sequels to Decade or can you start with either without watching it


----------



## Es (Dec 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> are W and OOO sequels to Decade or can you start with either without watching it


You can just start either without watching Decade I think


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

any definites?

Also is OOO itself any good on its own, as a place to start?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> any definites?
> 
> Also is OOO itself any good on its own, as a place to start?



There's really no need to watch any of previous series before starting Double or OOO to be honest. Double only shows up in the Decade movie to kick around Shadowmoon for a minute...and he then leaves


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2010)

OOO's is a definite good starter, so would be Double, Kuuga, or Kabuto. OOO's 15th episode airs tomorrow and should be subbed by either Sunday or Monday by Over-Time Subs.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

oh neat so its not that far.  I'll definitely check this series out then.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, OOO's can easily caught up with a week or so of marathoning. Especially and hopefully since I think the Double x OOO's movie is already out in theaters right now.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

Monsters made out of coins fighting guys on vending machine motorcyles while Happy Birthday plays on a phonograph while a guy is baking.

Oh Japan.


Also out of curiosity started Kamen Rider Dragon Knight.  Mainly because it's english and I don't have to give it my full undivided attention like I do with a subbed series and can read do stuff like read a newspaper or clean my room when people aren't having motorcycle fights.  First episode is _eh_, not hating it though.  Reminds me of the average Power Rangers show in terms of pacing and acting

I do plan on checking out Ryuki but not at the moment


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

First episode of OOO's?

Key difference even between Kamen Rider and Super Sentai is the former is about ten thousand times bleaker and has several main characters or Riders dying or having tragic fates.

Thought it was pretty amazing for an intro in a Heisei series to have cheery music playing while Gotou's crew got murderstomped by the Greeds.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah just watched first 3 episodes.  I like it so far, like Eiji as a protagonist.

I can't stop staring at Ankh's hair



> cheery music


The opening is infectious


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 18, 2010)

Trailer fore the 40th anniversary movie:

Seems like Kamen rider 1,Den-O and OOO are the main riders fore the movie.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2010)

didnt they pretty much do that with All Rider v. Daishocker?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 18, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Den-O





Eunectes said:


> main riders for the movie



I'd rather have *Decade* of all riders than another DEN-O appearance.

 At least he makes sense for another 'TRAVELING THROUGH THE RIDER WORLDS' journey.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 18, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> I'd rather have *Decade* of all riders than another DEN-O appearance.
> 
> At least he makes sense for another 'TRAVELING THROUGH THE RIDER WORLDS' journey.


I rather pretend that Decade and the Decade riders don,t exist at all.
He sadly enough will be in the movie and he will most likely bring along some riders when he appears.( hopefully not the Decade riders but thats wishful thinking.)
It will probably be similar to All riders.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2010)

Rumors popping up to break dreams and make nightmares. Good thing I enjoyed DCD and Den-O.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

Up to episode 6

I think a part of me permanently died from laughing at Eiji trying to turn on the vending machine.


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 18, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Up to episode 6
> 
> I think a part of me permanently died from laughing at Eiji trying to turn on the vending machine.



that part was amazing


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Rumors popping up to break dreams and make nightmares. Good thing I enjoyed DCD and Den-O.



begging for a negging


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

Having random stuff beat people to death.

Gamel should come up with every plan from now on





> that part was amazing


It really was.  I loved how he thought that would work.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2010)

Fang said:


> begging for a negging



Now hold on, thats not entirely fair D:


Decade had it's good moments (such as Agito World and Blade World IMO) but yeah, stuff like Kabuto world was just pathetic


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

only good thing about decade was black/black rx henshin and faiz accel vs clock up


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

Blade's World was one of the absolute worst parts of Decade.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2010)

Talon. said:


> Now hold on, thats not entirely fair D:
> 
> 
> Decade had it's good moments (such as Agito World and Blade World IMO) but yeah, stuff like Kabuto world was just pathetic


Don't worry, if you can counter all he can come up with are reaction images and other stuff that holds no weight. 

guaranteed reply


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2010)

Eh, whatevs.


Just saw OOO 14.

Raged at Kazari stealing Core Medals back.


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Don't worry, if you can counter all he can come up with are reaction images and other stuff that holds no weight.
> 
> guaranteed reply



Says the poster who thinks Decade is a decent series and can't actually come up with anything other than convulsed retarded reasonings to "back it up". You can't snipe for shit either.

You still mad doggy?

Because you sure seem like it.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2010)

Won't be watching Ohs for at least two weeks due to vacation.

Birth better be a goddamned treat, though I've already seen enough scans of TaJaDoru and Birth's user, but still.

Hey Fang, go to speak to the actual demographic of Kamen Rider. Those people, especially in Indonesia, love pretty much all of Heisei, though I can't find a lot for Kiva. And Black/RX world for Devade quality.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2010)

wow 


Kamen Rider: Serious Business


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

more like Decade brings out the worst in most people, maybe I over-reacted but still Decade is fucking awful.

fuck yeah Mars Volta


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2010)

Abigail, your sig has too much win for most to handle


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

Is Ankh a bird greeed or something, the way he looked at that chicken it was like it was his cousin or something.

also I love Ankh in these more social settings, lots of comedic gold to mine.


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

Two of his revealed Core medal animals are Condor and Peacock, so yes he is the bird Greed as well as the element of fire.

Uva is a Stag Beetle, Grasshopper, and Prying Mantis. Gamel has Rhinoceros, Gorilla, and Elephant, Mezul is Orca, the other two parts are unknown. And Cazali is Cheetah, Tiger, and Lion.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

huh that's pretty neat.

also the fuck is with that guy and his baby puppet/doll/deformed insult to god?


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

Doctor MAKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

So there are some ads in the vids I'm watching

Kamen Rider OOO FISH SAUSAGE *AND WEINERS*

There's marketing and then there's straight up dementia.




Though whoever came up with the idea of selling Kamen Rider OOO cakes is a brilliant man.


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

You should see Gosei Jacket


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 18, 2010)

Castiel said:


> So there are some ads in the vids I'm watching
> 
> Kamen Rider OOO FISH SAUSAGE *AND WEINERS*
> 
> ...



Marketing, marketing everywhere.

Kamen Riders have sold steaks before.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

FISH SAUSAGES


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

That's because Steaky's was advertised for by the man who walks the path of heaven.


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Marketing, marketing everywhere.
> 
> Kamen Riders have sold steaks before.





Castiel said:


> FISH SAUSAGES



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbIB6hIH29k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

The hell did I just watch


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

Kabuto's main character is a cook, said actual Steakhouse is owned IIRC by Tetsuo-san, the very famous actor who played as Kamen Rider Black and Black RX, who owns a chain of those restaurants.

Put two and two together, etc..


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

I meant that in a generic "that was plain weird for someone who doesn't know anything about past KR series"

also seriously that puppet freaks me out just looking at it.

yadda yadda yaddaCake Boss the best, his overacting during the bio lab's "birthday" was amazing


----------



## Abigail (Dec 19, 2010)

Fang said:


> more like Decade brings out the worst in most people, maybe I over-reacted but still Decade is fucking awful.
> 
> fuck yeah Mars Volta


Fuck yeah, indeed.


Castiel said:


> Is Ankh a bird greeed or something, the way he looked at that chicken it was like it was his cousin or something.
> 
> also I love Ankh in these more social settings, lots of comedic gold to mine.


His medals are Hawk, Peacock and Condor, so...


Castiel said:


> I meant that in a generic "that was plain weird for someone who doesn't know anything about past KR series"
> 
> also seriously that puppet freaks me out just looking at it.
> 
> yadda yadda yaddaCake Boss the best, his overacting during the bio lab's "birthday" was amazing


CAKEBOSS, the best boss.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm entirely new to the KR fandom, so I'm genuinely asking how long does it normally take for a new movie to be subbed?  Because Movie War Core looks damn cool.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I'm entirely new to the KR fandom, so I'm genuinely asking how long does it normally take for a new movie to be subbed?  Because Movie War Core looks damn cool.


We have to wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2010)

Reasonable enough.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Reasonable enough.


Too bad we have to wait so long
Anyway Kazari was pretty awesome this episode.
He trolled most of the greeed and lost only 1 core medal.
I am glad Eiji got Ratorata back since it is my favorite combo so far

I,m also starting to like Gotou more.

*Spoiler*: __ 




SPOILERS FORE THE MOVIE:






I can,t wait to see him fight as Birth in the new movie.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Reasonable enough.



Seeing as W Forever: A-Z still isn't out, it'll be awhile.


----------



## Fang (Dec 19, 2010)

I think everyone is waiting for TV-Nihon to sub it

which is retarded


----------



## Abigail (Dec 19, 2010)

Nah, W-Time wouldn't wait for them.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 19, 2010)

Softsub is being worked on as we speak.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2010)

I skimmed the premise of Decade on wikipedia and discovered Kamen Rider is a multiverse instead of every past series stacking up on the last like PR does, is War Core supposed to be a multiversal story or do W and OOO share a universe.

Either way waiting for DVD to come out before it gets subbed gives me time to eventually catch up with W since the premise interests me a lot and I'd rather watch Movie War Core without going "what are these people talking about" at the W segments.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 19, 2010)

Double is probably the most enjoyable and well-written Kamen Rider show I've seen in years.

And I hope OOO does a good job as well.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> is War Core supposed to be a multiversal story or do W and OOO share a universe.



OOO showed up in Fuuto during the events of A-Z, so they _might_ be in the same verse albeit in different parts of Japan.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 19, 2010)

Kinda like Kuuga and Agito.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2010)

Almost caught up, up to 13.

I loved Ankh's almost nervous breakdown with the manic camera cuts and of course, the cripple fight.

edit: yellow suit should be a permanent thing.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2010)

You mean RaToraTa, that's the name of the full Yellow core combo.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

I actually meant 

But yeah RaToraTa is probably my favorite form he's taken so far, it's the helmet.

SaGouZa a close second.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2010)

GataKiraBa is mine.

Cloning and LIGHTNING BLASTS.

Plus there aren't enough Grasshoppers in Heisei. Also the Hopper Candroid makes me swoon, especially the one time Eiji was playing with it. : swoon :


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

The grasshopper motif for a Kamen Rider never gets old.

Seriously, that guy is CRRRRAAAAAAAZZZZYYYY.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 20, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I skimmed the premise of Decade on wikipedia and discovered Kamen Rider is a multiverse instead of every past series stacking up on the last like PR does, is War Core supposed to be a multiversal story or do W and OOO share a universe.
> 
> Either way waiting for DVD to come out before it gets subbed gives me time to eventually catch up with W since the premise interests me a lot and I'd rather watch Movie War Core without going "what are these people talking about" at the W segments.



All of Showa is in the same universe.

Kuuga and Agito _might_ be.

Double and OOO are in the same universe.



Castiel said:


> Almost caught up, up to 13.
> 
> I loved Ankh's almost nervous breakdown with the manic camera cuts and of course, the cripple fight.
> 
> edit: yellow suit should be a permanent thing.



​


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2010)

Black destroys a universe so I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

Heh that's all pretty neat.


Also just saw 14.  The entire "he would EAT HIMSELF TO DEATH" scene with Cake Boss is the best ever.

Now just gotta wait till 15 gets subbed and  I'm all caught up.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 20, 2010)

Castiel said:


> That's all pretty neat.
> 
> 
> Also just saw 14.  The entire "he would EAT HIMSELF TO DEATH" scene with Cake Boss is the best ever.
> ...



It was subbed a few hours ago.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep.

Also liked how the episode was pretty Greed centric this time around. Especially given the revelations with a certain Greed's actions to their comrades. Also GTA UVA.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

well alright


----------



## Abigail (Dec 20, 2010)

You've picked a wonderful time to pick up OOO.

What with Birth debuting next episode.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 20, 2010)

NPC. 


As for Birth, he has a fucking minigun. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

Also a kickass robo arm with a grapling hook.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 20, 2010)

Which is just one of his attachments.

Pretty sure I saw he gets wings in a scan somewhere.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

Wanna bet that Birth is going to be an ass at first, like some secondary Riders were, just to have some Rider-on-Rider violence in this show?


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2010)

I do remember seeing OOO's having red wings in a bad-ass fanart but not sure how true that is. Hopefully flight and fire will be his main gimmick in his Red Combo core medal form.

Still want to see the return of the Scanning Charge finisher done Dimension Kick/DCD style with the Red/Yellow/Green circle Rider Kick.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

You mean this?



Red and fire go together, so maybe.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 20, 2010)

Fang said:


> I do remember seeing OOO's having red wings in a bad-ass fanart but not sure how true that is. Hopefully flight and fire will be his main gimmick in his Red Combo core medal form.
> 
> Still want to see the return of the Scanning Charge finisher done Dimension Kick/DCD style with the Red/Yellow/Green circle Rider Kick.



inorite?


but the toy for TaJaDoru has wings and talons that come outta the feet


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

On a totally unrelated note, I've been into breaking lately, and I completely remembered that this Kamen Rider actor was into it.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg4Nube8gQI[/YOUTUBE]
Awesome shit right there.

As much as Ryoutarou wasn't much of a protagonist, Takeru Satoh nailed the role so damn well.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 20, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Wanna bet that Birth is going to be an ass at first, like some secondary Riders were, just to have some Rider-on-Rider violence in this show?



Seeing as the first Birth user is getting killed off after two episodes...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

I like Gotou a lot, but I don't think I've ever seen anymore with more set up to either get killed off/get a superpowered upgrade in a show ever.

Also slowly getting through Dragon Knight when I have the time.  Nothing amazing but I'm liking it so far, it's very Power Rangery in its acting and storytelling but it is very well made, unlike with Power Rangers I actually have some trouble distinquishing which is original footage and which is stock footage from the original.

Also Tim Allen's brother from Home Improvement is a good campy villain.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I like Gotou a lot, but I don't think I've ever seen anymore with more set up to either get killed off/get a superpowered upgrade in a show ever.


Gotou is not going to be the one to die.
Dante( the new character)  most likely is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 20, 2010)

Ugh Dragon Knight.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you for that insightful essay





> Gotou is not going to be the one to die.
> Dante( the new character) most likely is.


Oh definitely, I don't even want to consider the possibility of Gotou getting killed.  Just saying they aren't very subtle about him being important later, which I don't mind.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 20, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I like Gotou a lot, but I don't think I've ever seen anymore with more set up to either get killed off/get a superpowered upgrade in a show ever.
> 
> Also slowly getting through Dragon Knight when I have the time.  Nothing amazing but I'm liking it so far, it's very Power Rangery in its acting and storytelling but it is very well made, unlike with Power Rangers I actually have some trouble distinquishing which is original footage and which is stock footage from the original.
> 
> *Also Tim Allen's brother from Home Improvement is a good campy villain.*



Damn, i knew that guy looked farmiliar.
On a related note, if you havent yet, you should probably get around to watching Ryuki.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

oh it's definitely on my list.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 20, 2010)

Good. 

So why is Birth's first user getting killed off?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

To make way for Gotou of course


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 20, 2010)

Not like it hasn't been the first time something like this has happened in the history of Kamen Rider


----------



## Talon. (Dec 20, 2010)

i see. 

dont know if want...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

wow

[YOUTUBE]ToqZJA3xhoQ[/YOUTUBE]

I AM AMAZON


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2010)

Wish that AMAZON loop video wasn't banned by Youtube


----------



## Abigail (Dec 20, 2010)

I am X.

What? The big S on my chest? It's going to stand for Strangle in a second if you don't shut up.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

Gotou is just starting to grow on me. I find myself smirking whenever the nutcase Kougami asks him to do mundane tasks and I could not blame him for feeling a little bitter and jealous that someone else is doing the Rider job. He's like thinking, "Damn, I shouldn't have left the police force!"


----------



## Abigail (Dec 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYyUf_rFvlM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtkN1DchFP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2010)

Gotou is getting pretty badass lately

that shotgun


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Gotou is getting pretty badass lately
> 
> that shotgun



What do you expect from the only human character who can hurt a Greeed? With a gun, a shotgun at that. WITHOUT HENSHIN.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

History suggests that standard weaponry does not work on kaijin. It just creates sparks and that's just it.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 20, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> History suggests that standard weaponry does not work on kaijin. It just creates sparks and that's just it.



Ichijo would like a word with you.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

Rare occasions.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

Dat OOO


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 21, 2010)

Because Double + OOO = awesome shit.

Anyway, I finally caught up to Episode 15. What a way to lose a lot of Core Medals. And seems like the rumor that Mezul and Gamel retiring early is becoming a reality.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2010)

Castiel said:


> wow
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


The video does bing up a horrifying point.
What if Saban really does adapt Decade?
Also why has no one uploaded the Invasion of Leawood?
It looks even more hilarious than the episode where they introduced Shadow Moon.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 21, 2010)

Lulz at Saban's Masked Rider


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 21, 2010)

I take it No one liked Dragon Knight 
It was okay but at least it wasn't as bad as Masked Rider


----------



## Talon. (Dec 21, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I take it No one liked Dragon Knight
> It was okay but at least it wasn't as bad as Masked Rider



I freaking loved Dragon Knight


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah Dragon Knight was good for an adaption
It was my only experience with the american adaption's of Kamen Rider.

Made me want to watch Masked Rider..........and thats all that I have to say about that.

I'm halfway through black and its so much better than Saban's show.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't talk to it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

Just over a 1/3 of the way through Dragon Knight, really my opinion hasn't chage: Not amazing, on par with your average decent PR series.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

After you finish Dragon Knight, seriously watch Ryuki.

Ohja will hook you, he's so fucking awesome.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 21, 2010)

Fang said:


> After you finish Dragon Knight, seriously watch Ryuki.
> 
> *Ohja will hook you, he's so fucking awesome.*



this right here.


hes even awesome in decade.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

I got interested just from watching that vid, I can't take Strike (Ohja's DK counterpart) seriously since I know he may want to molest that girl but he won't kill her after he's done.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

The real Ohja plays the Rider War

like its supposed to be played


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2010)

Fang said:


> After you finish Dragon Knight, seriously watch Ryuki.
> 
> Ohja will hook you, he's so fucking awesome.


Agreed.
I am not that far into Ryuki yet but Ohja is awesome.
Zolda and his shoot vents are win
[YOUTUBE]vwpLzlBFncI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Dec 21, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Agreed.
> I am not that far into Ryuki yet but Ohja is awesome.
> Zolda and his shoot vents are win
> [YOUTUBE]vwpLzlBFncI[/YOUTUBE]



Zolda's english counterpart is pretty badass too. .


Zolda=DiEnd+Crystal Meth


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

Everyone loves Zolda and his mechas

who wouldn't?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

oh Zolda is Torque.  Yeah I liked Torque


----------



## Talon. (Dec 21, 2010)

it wont show up with the friggin img tags, so heres the link to a DiEnd fanart i drew


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> *Yeah Dragon Knight was good for an adaption*





SasuOna said:


> *Yeah Dragon Knight was good for an adaption*





SasuOna said:


> *Yeah Dragon Knight was good*





SasuOna said:


> *Dragon Knight was good*





SasuOna said:


> *Dragon Knight*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

Darth Nihilus continues his streak of eloquence


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

Nihilus has good taste


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

The battle against all things terrible never stops


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

You keep acting like its Masked Rider.  It's not great but it's not really _terrible_


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

Though honestly DK isnt that bad, it did get respectable wins at some awards show. But seriously as good as you may think it is, Kilowog, Ryuki is much much better.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

Castiel said:


> You keep acting like its Masked Rider.  It's not great but it's not really _terrible_



I've never seen Masked Rider. Heard it was terrible though. 



Fang said:


> Though honestly DK isnt that bad, it did get respectable wins at some awards show. But seriously as good as you may think it is, Kilowog, Ryuki is much much better.



Winning one award doesn't really sway things for me in the slightest.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

> Though honestly DK isnt that bad, it did get respectable wins at some awards show.


Oh yeah and it deserved that one from what I've seen, the stunt work puts everything in PR to shame and is actually in the same league as the stock footage.


> But seriously as good as you may think it is, Kilowog, Ryuki is much much better.


Also yeah like I said, while Dragon Knight isn't terrible, it's not really amazing and like PR I can see how the original would be better.  

But I'm already watching a subbed series right now, so I'm going with the shorter english version on the side at the moment.

It is on my list after Kamen Rider W and Kuuga.


edit:


> I've never seen Masked Rider. Heard it was terrible though.


It is the absolute worst.  I mean even the goofiest/stupidest Saban series of the 90's had their charm but Masked Rider was a black hole of awful.





> Winning one award doesn't really sway things for me in the slightest.


it was for stunt work, which unlike with Saban/Disney and PR, ADness put the bulk of their budget on to the gap in quality from stock and original footage as minimal as possible


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vZlMXNs8X2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes that is a video you have posted in the past


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2010)

Fang said:


> Everyone loves Zolda and his mechas
> 
> who wouldn't?




Odin is also pretty awesome with his time vent:
[YOUTUBE]XmjCGio--No[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

Which pretty much sums up the series


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

~riku~ chan I see you lurking


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

Not really


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxBe6vggcwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 21, 2010)

ew, decade


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vwpLzlBFncI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

That got posted last page


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

Zolda is awesome like that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]vZlMXNs8X2Y[/YOUTUBE]



At least they say Kamen Rider, dunno why it's put as a Henshin phrase though. Could just say transform.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Which pretty much sums up the series


The 13th rider special 2nd ending is still a lot worse though.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 21, 2010)

castiel I just read your sig

shinkenger <333

it has such a catchy awesome opening, one of my favourite OPs

chan chan bara chan bara 

chan bara bara chan bara

samurai sentai shinnkenjaaa~

appare!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

With Shinji riding towards the mirror?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

> At least they say Kamen Rider, dunno why it's put as a Henshin phrase though. Could just say transform.


I'm guessing it was to justify the name, since the average child who watches the show knows jack shit about what a kamen rider is


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoCYKxTQCwg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Zolda is awesome like that.


Zolda was living the dream.
Money+Food+ a Butler and a missile shooting robot.
What more can you ask fore?
Well besides dying from a disease


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

Reiko-san


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> With Shinji riding towards the mirror?


Yeah the one where wants to "stop the fighting."

Inoue.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 21, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> ew, decade


Indeed.

Have sum Cool Guy to counter that.

[veoh]v1398177wD2SqHzj[/veoh]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

So Decade

not good?


Shame, I tend to like Multiversal stories, if only in concept.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 21, 2010)

Lot's of potential, poorly executed.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Have sum Cool Guy to counter that.


It filters out the horrendous Onodera Kuuga.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

was digging through NPC's toku thread and saw these screens fang posted

]


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2010)

Its a lot more stupid once you watch the series and the final movie.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

So someone told me Movie War 2010 was a prequel to W and I should check it out first so I did.


I've never seen Decade before so the entire first half was pretty much gibberish to me, after 10 minutes I started skipping ahead to the W part.

I liked the W part a lot though I got the feeling I was lied to since this really does feel like a flashback that occurs halfway through the series.  Still good story, this chief guy seems like the greatest of all time.  
Kamen Rider Skull :
The hat trick :

then the last doodah team up at the end which I still didn't get but was fun to look at and the ending was adorable


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2010)

Castiel said:


> So someone told me Movie War 2010 was a prequel to W and I should check it out first so I did.
> 
> 
> I've never seen Decade before so the entire first half was pretty much gibberish to me, after 10 minutes I started skipping ahead to the W part.
> ...


Skull and Double were the only good things in the movie so you didn,t miss out on anything special by skipping the decade part.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

All Riders vs Dai-Shocker is Double's first appearance on screen in Decade's first full movie, kind of like how Decade's first appearance was in Den-O's Ghost-Ship of Onigushimo or whatever.

Basically since Den-O this is what you have for the subsequent Rider crossover movies:

Den-O x Kiva
Den-O x Decade
Decade x Double
Double x OOO

The one good thing about Decade was seeing the ACTUAL cast who played their character from their own respective series showing up:

- Original Kiva
- Original Kick Hopper/Punch Hopper
- Original Kaixa
- Original Ohja
- Original Dark Kiva
- Original Black/Black RX
- Original Apollo Geist
- Original Blade

Almost all the AR (Alternate Reality? Alternate Riders?) Riders are either really basically tolerable to downright pathetic. AR Kuuga aka Yusuke is an insult to Godai, the Ichigo of Heisei, AR Agito was basically a hobo but pretty decent, AR Kabuto had like one line in his two/three episode arc for the Kabuto world, AR Kiva and AR Hibiki were little kids, Kaitou was just awful and Kivala is fucking terrible (then again with the exception of two female Riders in Heisei, their all generally fodder or no one's).

Although there are certain moments of cool or bad-ass in Decade, like seeing Takeru (Shinken Red) and Tsukasa (Decade) combine attacks, the double Henshin scene with Black and Black RX, and the Clock Up vs Accel fight between AR TheBee and Decade using Faiz's Axel Form Accel mode, its pretty much awful.

Although the one thing DCD does shine in is its soundtrack, I'd still say its worth a watch after you've watched at least two or three series before it, but overall its the worst Heisei series.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

With a name like Decade, you'd think he'd be the type of Rider who would travel throughout tidifferent periods of time searching for the Riders in order to stop the universe/multiverse from being destroyed. It could have been more, maybe even with the AR concept. But even moreso if it had the original Riders of the Showa and Heisei periods.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

Also recreating the original clip of the REAL Kenzaki vs Tsukasa since Youtube keeps taking it down. Gonna upload it soon.

I just love it. :hulos


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

I thought it meant something like "The Decade of Heisei" or something


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

They even took down Kuuga's Rising Kick


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

It is. Decade is the 10th Rider series and the 10th year of Heisei since the airing of Kuuga in 2000, the starter of the Heisei season of Kamen Rider. The focus was Heisei and the reimainging/retelling of alternative versions of Kuuga, Agito, Ryuki, 555, Blade, Hibiki, Kabuto, Den-O, Kiva with Decade's own story (or lack of one since the entire series is a giant clusterfuck and so are its movies). 

You did have Showa Riders showing up in the series: Black, Black RX, Amazon. As well as in the movie: Ichigo/KR 1, Nigo/KR 2, V3, X, Riderman, Stronger, ZX, and even the movie Riders, ZO, Shin, J.

Not like there would be a Heisei series if the story and characters were written at the premier of Heisei. Decade is just bad.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

26 minutes remaining on that upload.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 21, 2010)

Decade is bad, Kiva is emo faggotry except for Otoya, IXA and Rook and Faiz is GRIMDARK bullshit.

Everything else is at the very least decent, if not amazing.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

> Faiz is GRIMDARK bullshit.


Ryoma describes it as

GAY GAY GAY


Is this accurate?


----------



## Abigail (Dec 21, 2010)

My rankings.

Kuuga
Double
Blade
Agito
Ryuki
Kabuto
Den-O
Hibiki
Kiva
Decade
Faiz



OOO is still to early to rank, but it's amazing none the less.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

My ranking:

Blade
Agito
Kuuga
Kabuto/Ryuki
Double
Den-O
555
Hibiki
Kiva
Decade

Like Abi said OOO's is too early but its fucking amazing and easily going to be in the top 4 at this rate.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 21, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Ryoma describes it as
> 
> GAY GAY GAY
> 
> ...



That's putting it lightly.

Fucking Kusaka.

Don't even get me started on the Faiz novel. Rape, rape everywhere.

Let me put it this way, one character has an entire episode for his father getting killed, _then_ an entire *arc* for his mother getting offed.

Tried far too hard for GRIMDARK.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 21, 2010)

Fang said:


> My ranking:
> 
> Blade
> Agito
> ...


Hell, if it keeps up this pace it'll easily be my number 2.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Ryoma describes it as
> 
> GAY GAY GAY
> 
> ...



555 is average to me, the problem is that there is way too much character angst, it tries to be far darker and more serious than it could successfully pull of and a lot of character drama bullshit its repeated by in so many similar circumstances by the same certain few characters that it just feels like your going in motions with Faiz, Delta, and Kaixa that their simply being too retarded then reasonably tricked, confused, or not thinking during a lot of the story arcs.

That said 555 has a lot of cool gimmicks and a good movie, even if Orga was retarded.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah and 50% of the characters acting retarded can be solely blamed fairly on Kusaka being an absolute jackass.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 21, 2010)

Now, to counteract the Faiz talk.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGSX03xzJc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 21, 2010)

Faiz and Kiva are like cousins.

Both try to deal with co-existence between humans and kaijin, both have emo protagonists, both have annoying and crazy secondary Riders (loved how the names are close to each other - Ixa and Kaixa ), and both had Yuria Haga.

I loved the Faiz Rider system though.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Now, to counteract the Faiz talk.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGSX03xzJc4[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul_3kppoZAM[/YOUTUBE]

Kick Hopper, never enough Kick Hopper.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 21, 2010)

>Annoying
>IXA

Wrong.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

How do Cake Boss and Ankh rate among past supporting characters


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

He's up there with The Owner and Kagami's dad, as an eccentric bad-ass.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 21, 2010)

Pretty much.

Also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1-TrAvp_xs[/YOUTUBE]


DOCTAH MAKI's theme.


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 22, 2010)

OMG!..
My ranking 

>Faiz
>Kabuto
>Den-O
>Blade
>Kuuga
>Agito
>Ryuki
>Decade
>W
>Kiva
...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2010)

Kuuga
Agito
Ryuki
Blade
Kabuto
Double
Den-O
Hibiki
Faiz
Decade
Kiva


----------



## Abigail (Dec 22, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> OMG!..
> My ranking
> 
> >Faiz
> ...


Double at 10
Kuuga at 5
Faiz at 1

Faiz above Double
Faiz above Blade
Faiz above *Kuuga*


Your ranking is terrible.


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 22, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Double at 10
> Kuuga at 5
> Faiz at 1
> 
> ...



...... I am sorry Abi.. But I kinda like Faiz fashion check..
Anyhow..
Guys, How about your favorite Showa Riders?


----------



## Abigail (Dec 22, 2010)

Stronger.

Also, fashion =/= a good show.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2010)

So I take it Stronger is that good.  Got a lot on my plate Heisei wise but I'll definitely eventually check it out since I trust your judgement.

Also noticed you put Kuuga as your first, what about it do you personally find so amazing


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2010)

BLACK and V3


----------



## Abigail (Dec 22, 2010)

Castiel said:


> So I take it Stronger is that good.  Got a lot on my plate Heisei wise but I'll definitely eventually check it out since I trust your judgement.
> 
> Also noticed you put Kuuga as your first, what about it do you personally find so amazing



Stronger is just hilarious.

As for Kuuga?

The characters. They're all so well written and fleshed out that you can't help but form connections to them.

Especially Godai. You really watch him grow from a helpful guy who really has no idea what he's doing, but still fights anyways, into a warrior who fights with all he has to protect everyone's smiles.

Ichijo is a close second. Honestly the most fleshed out non-rider character in my honest opinion.

The fights are good as well. There's none of the flash that started in Agito and continues to this day. It's more real and gritty. No over the top kicks or things like that. Mainly just people punching the shit out of each other along with grapples.

Also, bike stunts. Can never forget them. Kuuga's bikes were picked for action.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 22, 2010)

And that's my tl;dr for the year.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

If I were to rank my Heisei:

Kuuga
Agito
Double
Ryuki
Blade
Kabuto
Den-O
Hibiki
Faiz
Kiva
Decade

EDIT: I fucking forgot Ryuki.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess it makes sense, it's the series that brought the franchise back I guess it had to be nothing short of spectacular to spawn so many other series.

Also noticing a pattern in everyone's list.  I take it Kiva is hilariously awful as well


----------



## Abigail (Dec 22, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I guess it makes sense, it's the series that brought the franchise back I guess it had to be nothing short of spectacular to spawn so many other series.


Pretty Much.



> Also noticing a pattern in everyone's list.  I take it Kiva is hilariously awful as well



Mainly Kiva himself. One giant emo. Hell, after his girlfriend kicked the bucket, he went back in time, not to try to save her, but to attempt to abort himself from time by breaking his parents up.

Yeah.

Now, Otoya, IXA and Rook are great characters.

Also, Dark Kiva/David Bowie.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

As I said, Kiva and Faiz are almost on the same level, it's just that I rank Faiz a little higher than Kiva for the Rider System.

Kiva's Rider System basically copies the one from Den-O, with the form changing and all and the possession stuff. Worse, it introduces the ultimate form at the middle and from there, it completely forgets all forms prior to it and spams it until the end.

Heck, Kamen Rider Saga who was supposedly the strongest Kamen Rider for being the King of Fangires is a joke.

Otoya should have been the lead character in Kiva.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

I always liked hearing Otoya saying FIST ON to  Henshin. And yeah the shit with Kiva's fangires to go into Garu or whatever forms is pretty much copy-paste of Den-O with its Imagins.

Although in all honesty I would rank Agito and Kuuga in the same, with the former being a little higher due to have a massively SMALLER budget to work with yet pulling off some amazing plot twists, fights, and especially the creative kills the Unknowns/Lords use throughout the series for their impossible crime/murders.

Also the fucking Overlord of Darkness.

And I always liked how Kuuga and Agito are the opposite of each other. Godai's ultimate form is black, and he has to resist its power to stay good while battling Daguva at the end. Where as Shouichi's is light, and he had to break through Burning's intense anger and not too mention pyro issues to fight the EL Lords and The Overlord of Darkness, God, himself.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2010)

> Mainly Kiva himself. One giant emo. Hell, after his girlfriend kicked the bucket, he went back in time, not to try to save her, but to attempt to abort himself from time by breaking his parents up.


That is the stupidest thing ever conceived.

Both the idea AND him.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh look, the castle has a time portal!

That time traveling shit in Kiva ended it for me, though I liked the switching between 1986 and 2008, and I wish they stayed in 1986. I'd appreciated it more if it was Kamen Rider Otoya.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Kiva Otoya was pretty rockin.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh god. Don't get me started on the original Dark Kiva which was NOT Otoya. 

Anyway, here's an old find. I read this when it was first posted and I still am giggling to it up to this day, just like I did back then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

I eat mud.jpeg


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2010)

So /m/ has a booru

With some  scans


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

Ichigo, Nigo, V3.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBMAnhXq1sQ[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck yeah Kenzaki.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2010)

It's over, Batman and Sherlock Holmes have been replaced.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3SzmfZ6F24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Lh4iurI86Xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx1Go9cSDu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2010)

Now back to catching up with Stronger.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2010)

who broke his arm, Ryoma or Zetta


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

Neither


----------



## Es (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA4wAN6z2gE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2010)

thats too damn funny 


I jus' finished watching the Den-O/DiEnd movie, the lulz were epic.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

Castiel said:


> who broke his arm, Ryoma or Zetta



who knows, man


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2010)

^nice set.

i wonder if anyone has ever thought of making a KR game that wasnt practically a clone of another game :|


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

@Darth Nihilus's pic: He brings the Narumi Detective Agency to shame.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2010)

> who knows, man


I asked because on MCS' blog Abigail someone broke his arm when people were bitching at Stronger falling behind.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

That was their new translator, the guy whose doing Stronger. Zetta did the translations for Kuuga. Ryoma, myself, and Ski did the QC for their subs.

Don't know when he's coming back. But hopefully it can be as soon as possible.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

You guys do subs for Showa Kamen Riders? You have links?

Edit: NVM. Found it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2010)

OOOh.  Didn't know that.  Well hope it turns out alright.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> My rankings.
> 
> Kuuga
> Double
> ...





Fang said:


> My ranking:
> 
> Blade
> Agito
> ...





Darth Nihilus said:


> Kuuga
> Agito
> Ryuki
> Blade
> ...



In each of your lists, what's the cut off point where you go "don't fucking bother with the ones below this line"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2010)

Actually, after rethinking and watching a few more episodes of Hibiki, I'm starting to rank it higher than Den-O

Kogure-san is the shit


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2010)

Hibiki only starts crashing down during the mid-30s up to the end.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 23, 2010)

Castiel said:


> In each of your lists, what's the cut off point where you go "don't fucking bother with the ones below this line"


Probably Den-O(except fore the first 3 movies) ,Kiva and Decade.
Faiz is verry mixed.
I have seen people who  love it and others who hate it more then Kiva.
You can try to sit through Decade.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2010)

Den-O is all about the lulz.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 23, 2010)

Castiel said:


> In each of your lists, what's the cut off point where you go "don't fucking bother with the ones below this line"



Kiva is the last tolerable one.

Decade and Faiz are ugh.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kamen Rider OOO Episode 16-19 spoilers_ 




Episode 16, 26/12
Kogami still has Ankh's Core Medal and Ankh is keeping an eye on him. Kogami tells Eiji the secret behind the birth of Greeeds. On the other side, Kazari has gained a lot of medals...

Episode 17, 9/1
A mysterious man called Akira Date appears in front of Eiji. While, a high school girl goes to a kendo competition saying she wants to become stronger. Uva notices this and releases her greed.

Episode 18, 16/1
The Kabuto Beetle Yummy split up from the Stag Beetle Yummy, it goes on a rampage but is somehow able to remove his traces. Eiji and Ankh can't find the Yummy, so they try to find the kendo girl. But, there they see Date.

Episode 19, 23/1
A burglar escapes from prison, the man meets Kazari and Dr. Maki. A man calling him self Yasu, shows up at Cous Cousier and says he's looking for the policeman called Shingo. He mistakes Ankh for Shingo.


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd rather watch Faiz than Kiva, Otoya and King/Rook or not. Takumi is far more bearable than Wataru's crybaby faggotry antics. Also the slapstick comedy antics and general fangirl target for appeal in Den-O isn't my thing and Hibiki is just generally fucked up after episode 30. 

Final episode of Hibiki was so fucked up, convulted, rushed, and half-assed with a script rewrite that the actors and writers complained long after the show finished as it ruining it. Also Hibiki simply doesn't feel like a Kamen Rider series, demon-theme for the Riders, fights and Oni (monsters) are music theme, and there are no Rider Kicks or Rider Punch variations at all in Hibiki.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Hibiki only starts crashing down during the mid-30s up to the end.



Currently on episode 36. Still good to me so far.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 23, 2010)

theres only one good thing about Hibiki:

Fucking Zanki and his guitar.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 23, 2010)

5 minutes into Sky Rider and already 5 friends of Tsukuba are death.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 23, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> 5 minutes into Sky Rider and already 5 friends of Tsukuba are death.



 


seriously?


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 23, 2010)

Talon. said:


> theres only one good thing about Hibiki:


I can't think of anything that would count as a positive for Hibiki.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 23, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I can't think of anything that would count as a positive for Hibiki.



Zanki and his guitar. nuff sed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2010)

The movie, for one. I'm currently on episode 36. So far nothing has changed for me. I like it pretty well so far.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

Saw my first episode of Decade for the Shinkenger crossover.

first impressions on Decade (since I didn't pay attention to the Decade portion of Movie War 2010 and skipped to W)

I don't like Tsukasa
Yusuke is a pussy
the old man is pretty neat
his granddaughter is a bitch
DiEnd seems like a halfway cool dude


also had to laugh at that Gedoushu becoming a Kamen Rider


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 23, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Yusuke is a pussy



Yuseless blows


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xjQN5bHj1IQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

Is Tsukasa supposed to come off like a smug asshole you want punched in the face

because if that's their goal they've succeeded


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2010)

He's supposed to be a Tendou clone, but he fails in every way.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2010)

>Sieg
>Nago
>Tsukasa

tendouclone.jpg


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2010)

Sieg doesn't really count. Sure the white color theme, and the eccentric behavior is somewhat like Tendou, but he's a straight up goof ball. Not a classy bad-ass asshole though.

Though I like how out of Plat, Sword, Rod, Axe, Gun, and Wing forms that Sieg (Wing) is the strongest normal form and he's used the least.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]QztpgnrjLUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2010)

And suddenly there were ninjas.

I remember that.

Plat < Rod < Gun/Axe/Sword <<< Wing < Liner < Climax < Super Climax


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

Gonna see the 2nd Decade episode of the crossover

I want Takeru to at one point punch Tsukasa in the face

That haircut in unforgivable in its douchebaggery


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2010)

The end of the crossover will leave a sour taste in your mouth.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

That girl continues to annoy me.  Terribly written


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

finished crossover.  More or less liked it because it was about 60-70% Shinkenger.


 my final thoughts on the Decade cast

Tsukasa needs to be punched the face.  Repeatedly.  For days.
Natsumi is a terribly written character
Yusuke, I hated him less in the second half
Daiki, there wasn't enough of him
Eijiro, I like this guy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2010)

>Natsumikan
>Kivala


----------



## Stroev (Dec 23, 2010)

Decade needed more Narutaki yelling and side changing.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2010)

Talon. said:


> theres only one good thing about Hibiki:
> 
> Fucking Zanki and his guitar.


But they killed him! 

Yuusuke Onodera is making ol' Yuusuke Godai "".

I can't take it that Kuuga has degraded into becoming Decade's bitch, even for an alternate take.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2010)

Cars got to eat tape. Nuff said.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 23, 2010)

Still wish Godai Yuuseful would have gotten a cameo like Souichi and Otoya did.


----------



## Es (Dec 23, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I can't take it that Kuuga has degraded into becoming Decade's bitch, even for an alternate take.



God, I haven't even watched Decade and just reading about it happening feels painful


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Kivala


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh god, Kivala. They had to force a female Kamen Rider. 



Es said:


> God, I haven't even watched Decade and just reading about it happening feels painful


Decade Yuusuke =/= Original Yuusuke.

That makes the pain bearable.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 24, 2010)

Castiel said:


> finished crossover.  More or less liked it because it was about 60-70% Shinkenger.
> 
> 
> my final thoughts on the Decade cast
> ...



Let me put it this way. Everytime Decade encounters an original Rider and not a copy, he gets his ass kicked. 

As Fang said he's supposed to be like Tendou Souji from Kamen Rider Kabuto, but Tsukasa lacks the likability factor that Tendou had.


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2010)

also Tsukasa has 10x any of Tendou's faults magnified


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 24, 2010)

Tsukasa isn't even worth comparing to Tendou. 

Nago - he's just crazy.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 24, 2010)

Fang said:


> And suddenly there were ninjas.
> 
> I remember that.
> 
> Plat < Rod < Gun/Axe/Sword <<< Wing < Liner < Climax < Super Climax


I always thought that it was:
Plat < Rod < Axe < Sword < Gun << Wing <  Climax < Liner  <Super Climax



Stroev said:


> Decade needed more Narutaki yelling and side changing.


I wish Narutaki got more screen time to explain his back story.
I always thought that he was a good guy and he wanted to prevent Decade from destroying the worlds. In the All Riders movie he even admits he was wrong about Decade after Shocker starts attacking people. I thought that they were trying to build up a back story fore him but it is just turned to be "Lol i am Colonel Zol now."


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2010)

Liner is the weakest of all the super forms and I'm not sure how or why you think that Gun Form is stronger than Sword. 

Wing is the strongest normal form, Sword is the most well-balanced (strength, speed, agility, durability, senses, jumping, kicking, etc...), and Gun is just the craziest because of Ryutaros.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 24, 2010)

Fang said:


> Liner is the weakest of all the super forms and I'm not sure how or why you think that Gun Form is stronger than Sword.
> 
> Wing is the strongest normal form, Sword is the most well-balanced (strength, speed, agility, durability, senses, jumping, kicking, etc...), and Gun is just the craziest because of Ryutaros.


I remember in episode 11 or 10 that the combined forces of Urataros, Kintaros and Momotaros were not able to push Ryotaros out of Ryotaro.
So i just assumed he was the strongest and that the writer gave him shitty aim so that he wouldn,t outshine the other Imagin.


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2010)

Momotaros has disrupted his control because he's smarter than Ryutaros more than a few times. In one episode he took over his hand to force Ryutaros to swap out from Gun Form so he could use Sword Form.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 24, 2010)

Fang said:


> Momotaros has disrupted his control because* he's smarter *than Ryutaros more than a few times. In one episode he took over his hand to force Ryutaros to swap out from Gun Form so he could use Sword Form.


Isn,t that the only reason why he constantly gets pushed out of Ryotaro body?
From what i remember Ryutaros was the most dominant Imagin and the one that causes the most most damage.
Seems more like Gun forms weakness is that Ryutaros is a crack head and not really being less power full than the other forms.
I always thought that they toned down Gun Form a lot because they didn,t want the other forms to look weaker.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 24, 2010)

Okay i am 40 minutes into The Ryuki movie and i wonder whats up with all the Agito cameo's???
I keep expecting Shouichi to return and kick some ass.
Also Gills getting his ass kicked by Ouja.....
come on


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2010)

Sieg is still way stronger than him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 24, 2010)

On episode 36 of Hibiki, and so far I see nothing wrong with the series. Except fucking Kyosuke.


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2010)

It was awful by #32 to me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 24, 2010)

He's a horrible Tendou clone. The Tendou before Tendou.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

Halfway through Dragon Knight, yeah I'm definitely liking this series more than remember liking most Power Rangers series at the halfway point.

Plus the stuntwork has officially left Power Rangers in the dust milesaway.  One UNhenshined fight I saw was like something from a halfway decent kung fu flick.

One question though, was there ever a time in Ryuki where Ohja, Knight, Ryuki, Raia, Imperor and Tiger had a big ol' free-for-all or was that something they filmed for KRDK?  Because that fight was pretty neat.



In any case Ryuki has definitely shot up on my "Toku to Watch" list, probably gonna check it out right after GARO on my list and put off Blade.




also in before Nihilus



Emperor Joker said:


> Let me put it this way. Everytime Decade encounters an original Rider and not a copy, he gets his ass kicked.


I saw the Blade video, I was pleased 


> As Fang said he's supposed to be like Tendou Souji from Kamen Rider Kabuto, but *Tsukasa lacks the likability factor that Tendou had*.


Oh yeah definitely, maybe it was the acting, maybe it was the way the actor looked, but I just plain didn't like the guy.  He came off like a smug asshole in scenes he was probably supposed to be coming off as badass.


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2010)

As good as Ryuki is  at its best it does not compare to Blade.


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTnOCyBaAcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 24, 2010)

Fang said:


> As good as Ryuki is  at its best it does not compare to Blade.


I wouldn,t agree with that if we are talking about movies. 
In my opinion  Episode Final >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Missing Ace.


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2010)

Who cares about the movies, the tv series itself is the main attraction. And Blade is vastly superior to Ryuki.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

Well since I'm liking Dragon Knight, I really want to compare it with the source material, but  in any case it's gonna take me a while to finish Shinkenger, start and finish KR Double and GARO so I have a lot of time before I make my decision.

Out of curiosity what is the chronological view order of Ryuki, I keep hearing the movies and specials take place before and after the series and don't know what's what.


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2010)

The main movie is an alternate ending to the series. Same with Blade's Missing Ace.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 25, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Oh yeah definitely, maybe it was the acting, maybe it was the way the actor looked, but I just plain didn't like the guy.  He came off like a smug asshole in scenes he was probably supposed to be coming off as badass.



Man, there were multiple reasons that Tendou was awesome to me.

1. He's the Ace of the show and good (by good I mean a fucking master) of virtually everything under the sun.
2. He's very smooth on how he does things whether it's cooking, doing his own thing, or a fight. He fights like he doesn't care who the enemy is and just gets shit done. But not really in a complete rush.
3. His personality is easy to detect and doesn't really come off as smug often (unless he's toying with Kagami or someone he really doesn't care for).
4. He has flaws and doesn't really come off as a mary sue (as some would think at first since he never really loses a fight, can do everything, and is perfect. At first.) once you get into his character.
5. It helps that the character is well written and the actor can pull him off well which made some hilarious scenes with him even more.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 25, 2010)

Ohs 15 and 16 made shit get real, big time.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

Wait has 16 even AIRED yet?


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2010)

I missed it. But yes, it did. I think.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

Was checking out spoilers for Movie War Core on HenshinJustice (it's where the google search led me) and I found the greatest sentence



> Kougami has nothing to do, resurrected Nobunaga.



I hope this is exactly how it actually is and played accordingly


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12WXVq95xRU[/YOUTUBE]

I fucking love Agito fights. Uploaded this just now and just want to post it all over the forums.

Watch it.

Also I think Nobugana only has a short appearance as a human before he goes nuts.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

I just love the idea of Cake Boss going all "I'm bored.  DOCTAH MAKI, go bring back a historical figure to life, it would amuse me"


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2010)

lol at V3 being a dragonfly


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2010)

fucking Heracross


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 26, 2010)

NOOOO.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mezool and Gamel are dead??? NOOO... Not like the one with Nazca.. AWESOME KR BIRTH!..


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mm_3WhDMvfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 26, 2010)

Lame finisher. Need something more badass.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Lame finisher. Need something more badass.


I think he has a finisher fore each part that he has.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 26, 2010)

It's just the first, so I'm expecting more.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2010)

Moar Hibiki. Shuki is just


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 26, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Moar Hibiki. Shuki is just


Hibiki just forgets all that training and rely on Armed Saber. Basically contradicts what he was in the first 30 episodes.

And Shuki is just .


----------



## Stroev (Dec 26, 2010)

So the third rider will have two medals to use, and they oppose each other, ie


*Spoiler*: __ 



ant and buffalo






*Spoiler*: _moar_ 



dino form is final form, might be monster like

It also seems that the purple or orange combo or whatever will be in a summer movie.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2010)

wait what 3rd rider?

also again since I'm new to this I don't know the sub groups and how fast they are, who typically subs eps first and what's their site so I can hover around it


----------



## Stroev (Dec 26, 2010)

Over-Time, previously known as double-time/W-time, has a twitter IIRC. okay fuck me there

Honestly I just stream and/or get DL links from /m/, so apparently this is it. 
Langston Hughes- SPITGAME & Shells Scorcese (Produced By M-Lito)


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2010)

The rest of Hibiki just him using the sword the entire time, here's a hint (swords appear in one way or another either as a main type weapon or secondary weapon for a main's alternate form's in Heisei in all the subsequent shows after Kuuga), he wont' use the drum sticks again.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 26, 2010)

Fang said:


> *he wont' use the drum sticks again*.


Wait what. 

Wow and here I thought I was tough enough to tank Kiva.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 27, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Wait has 16 even AIRED yet?



About an hour and a half before you posted that comment.



			
				Castiel said:
			
		

> I just love the idea of Cake Boss going all "I'm bored. DOCTAH MAKI, go bring back a historical figure to life, it would amuse me"


Sounds like something CAKEBOSS would do.



Castiel said:


> wait what 3rd rider?
> 
> also again since I'm new to this I don't know the sub groups and how fast they are, who typically subs eps first and what's their site so I can hover around it



Their Twitter: 

They're a bit later then usual seeing how it's Christmas time.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 27, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Lame finisher. Need something more badass.



...

It's a fucking laser. What more do you want?


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 27, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So the third rider will have two medals to use, and they oppose each other, ie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the dinosaur one is the purple combo and the reptile one is the orange one.



Also the commercial fore the Birth Driver shows most of his weapons:
[YOUTUBE]8W1UFBdaKwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 27, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Hibiki just forgets all that training and rely on Armed Saber. Basically contradicts what he was in the first 30 episodes.
> 
> And Shuki is just .



And she wasn't really needed at all. That's basically how I feel about Kiriya every time I see him in each episode that I watch. So far the only thing that I'm liking about the second half of Hibiki is Zanki and Todoroki up till his master's death. And I'm on episode 47 currently. 



Fang said:


> The rest of Hibiki just him using the sword the entire time, here's a hint (swords appear in one way or another either as a main type weapon or secondary weapon for a main's alternate form's in Heisei in all the subsequent shows after Kuuga), he wont' use the drum sticks again.



He's used the taiko drums, but barely at all. Not like it matters


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2f1oEZLGdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Dec 27, 2010)

Agito series is best series


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXTix2KaIhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2010)

Saw episode 15 of OOO. Does anyone else kinda find it jarring that Cazali's the one to be the Chessmaster out of all the Greed? I was kinda pegging it between Uva and Mezul to fit that role.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 27, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Does anyone else kinda find it jarring that Cazali's the one to be the Chessmaster out of all the Greed?



that's been implied since the first few episodes, with him being the schemer and all

Uva is adjusting though, and it's implied he's got some gears going in his head too


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2010)

Uva is gonna beat Cazali's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass down later anyways, its been set up since he withheld one of Uva's own Core medals.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that's been implied since the first few episodes, with him being the schemer and all
> 
> Uva is adjusting though, and it's implied he's got some gears going in his head too



I know he got the idea from Ankh but really?


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 27, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Saw episode 15 of OOO. Does anyone else kinda find it jarring that Cazali's the one to be the Chessmaster out of all the Greed? I was kinda pegging it between Uva and Mezul to fit that role.


I think the role fits him well.
He knows how to play humans/OOO and all the other Greeed and uses them fore his own goals.


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2010)

When has he actually played off or straight up manipulated the other Greed? He tried to barter/work with Ankh, who saw through Cazali's bullshit, and both Uva and Cazali have used Gamel because he's so simple-minded and child-like.

And one time Uva and Cazali worked together to beat up on Ankh and Eiji/OOO's but the only thing else he's done is help Maki with using Gamel for an experiment, and attack Mezul and Uva from behind in 15.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 27, 2010)

Fang said:


> When has he actually played off or straight up manipulated the other Greed? He tried to barter/work with Ankh, who saw through Cazali's bullshit, and both Uva and Cazali have used Gamel because he's so simple-minded and child-like.
> 
> And one time Uva and Cazali worked together to beat up on Ankh and Eiji/OOO's but the only thing else he's done is help Maki with using Gamel for an experiment, *and attack Mezul and Uva from behind in 15.*


Thats kind of what i meant.
He teamed up with the Greeed and he back stabbed them the moment when they were alone.  
He probably used Maki to see how much humanity had evolved and to take a look at Birth. 
He's also shown to be very curious like Maki and he probably wanted to see how the experiment would go, probably to see what would happen if the Greeed absorbed more then 9 cores.
I find it hard to believe that Kazari after spending time looking at how the Birth driver was being completed that he doesn,t have a plan to use Birth to his advantaged.
I do agree that he will probably be killed by Uva after he is weakened or when Uva becomes more powerful.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally done with Hibiki. Now I can focus on other toku such as Ryukendo


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't I even plan on watching the New Den-O trilogy movies.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 27, 2010)

lol


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2010)

555 owns


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2010)

Fang said:


> When has he actually played off or straight up manipulated the other Greed? He tried to barter/work with Ankh, who saw through Cazali's bullshit, and both Uva and Cazali have used Gamel because he's so simple-minded and child-like.
> 
> And one time Uva and Cazali worked together to beat up on Ankh and Eiji/OOO's but the only thing else he's done is help Maki with using Gamel for an experiment, and attack Mezul and Uva from behind in 15.



Mezul would be more convincing since everything she does is either covert in nature or part of a bigger plan. 

More so when she and Uva team up.

In Uva's case he's the most ambitious and I can already see him cooking up plans to get things done.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 27, 2010)

Do not underestimate the kaijin that has the insect motif, more so anything that has a beetle on it.

Uva is going to kick ass eventually.


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2010)

He's a Grasshopper too.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2010)

You guys think we're gonna see Ankh's Yummies anytime soon?

Each Greeed has their own distinct type that fits them, I'm curious to see how Ankh's work





> Uva is gonna beat Cazali's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass down later anyways, its been set up since he withheld one of Uva's own Core medals.


Cazali the cunt
Uva the


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 27, 2010)

Fang said:


> He's a Grasshopper too.


And that one too. How the hell could I forget that? 

I'd just love to see what a complete Ankh is going to do.


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know about Ankh but I know that Uva's simply has the normal "base" Yummy feeding off a person's desire before evolving, Cazali's stays within their hosts, Gamel doesn't have or hasn't shown any since he creates them from himself (though they have been the most powerful in general) and Mezul's spawns her's away from the target so they can collect more cell medals.

I bet Ankh's will have something unique.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2010)

Ankh's supposedly a bird, considering how he flinched when he saw he was eating chicken (which bothered him a bit). Wanna see how that plays out.


----------



## Fang (Dec 28, 2010)

OOO's - 16 is finally out.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

8 episodes left in Dragon Knight.  They've added some BS plotpoints (fucking ADAM), but still liking it well enough.   Seeing all the ass Strike (KRDK's Ouja) kicks in the show, really makes me want to check out Ryuki simply for Ouja.

I was however completely shocked that the leader of the Kamen Riders is played by



The idea of the Iron Chef guy and Tim Allen's brother from Home Improvement being in an epic struggle of good versus evil is too fucking much 



Fang said:


> OOO's - 16 is finally out.





edit: Gamel 

Really liking the developments with the Greeeds and their origin


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 28, 2010)

Just when I wonder why Accel was not in the Rider Wars CORE movie...



The title itself baffles me.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

Well doesn't Den-O still have movies that came out relatively recently

also you know

Kobayashi


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

because Den-O is far more popular than Decade and the amount of fucking money its fangirls and small children/family fan base throws on it makes sure that even almost four years after it first aired in 2007 they will always keep making movies.

2008: Den-O x Kiva
2009: Den-O x Decade
2010: NEW Den-O Trilogy (Episodes Red Yellow Blue)
2010: Den-O x OOO's

Den-O can fuck off and die for all I care, sick of it.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 29, 2010)

Gee it's not like Kamen Rider is a kids' show

and money makes the world go round


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

too bad that Den-O is completely targeted and unabashed in its antics and premise toward small children vs any other Heisei series


----------



## Stroev (Dec 29, 2010)

Agreed.

And no Stronger in the anniversary movie is just


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2010)

Heh, always assumed that Den-O was alright since its from the creator of OOO, Shinkenger and Ryuki


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 29, 2010)

To be honest, I stopped caring for Den-O after the Final Countdown movie. Anything after that was ad nauseam.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 29, 2010)

Den-O was good enough.

But the laughs do not compare to showa

...shit I don't have the gif on me, but watching Ichigo break a plane by jumping and Stronger and V3 trolling the bad guys is guaranteed comedy.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 29, 2010)

Den-O x OOO movie will actually be in 2011.

But, point taken.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Heh, always assumed that Den-O was alright since its from the creator of OOO, Shinkenger and Ryuki



Ending of Ryuki


----------



## Stroev (Dec 29, 2010)

Shinji-kun


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 29, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Just when I wonder why Accel was not in the Rider Wars CORE movie...
> 
> 
> 
> The title itself baffles me.


Accel was in the Rider wars Core movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 



He fights together with Gotou Birth.





dspr8_rugged said:


> To be honest, I stopped caring for Den-O after the Final Countdown movie. Anything after that was ad nauseam.


I didn,t like how after final countdown they turned the main rider into a kid.
I don,t really understand why they don,t just make Momotaros the main rider since he is the main reason why people watch the movies.
The Imagin have already shown they can transform into den-o without a host so why do they need one?

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]PF2YiRit5Rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I haven't seen the Rider Wars CORE movie. I thought Accel was completely out of the picture.

About Ryoutarou becoming a kid? Heck, they did it with Hana when the original actress quit the role, and just add some time-related mumbo-jumbo for it to make sense. Same case here. Takeru Satou probably wanted out and had someone else fill the role after Final Countdown.

And you're right in saying that having a human host is useless now. The Imagin can just become Kamen Riders. It basically contradicts all the build-up prior to the very first Den-O movie.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 29, 2010)

> According to NeonZ of HJU, there have been some rumors regarding the staffs for the OOO - Den-O - All Riders: Let's Go Kamen Rider movie which includes Kenji Konuta, writer of Kamen Rider Decade's Kabuto World, as the writer; Kobayashi for setting cooperation; and Taro Sakamoto as the director.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

Its not Den-O x OOO's its just the 40th anniversary movie with Hiroshi/Ichigo/KR 1 and OOO's/Decade. 

I hope.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 29, 2010)

That doesn't sound reassuring.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

Decade isn't the main for the Heisei side of it, so it has potential.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 29, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> About Ryoutarou becoming a kid? Heck, they did it with Hana when the original actress quit the role, and just add some time-related mumbo-jumbo for it to make sense. Same case here. *Takeru Satou* probably wanted out and had someone else fill the role after Final Countdown.
> 
> And you're right in saying that having a human host is useless now. The Imagin can just become Kamen Riders. It basically contradicts all the build-up prior to the very first Den-O movie.


I think he was  getting to expensive fore Toei.
He is pretty popular from what i heard and he doesn,t seem to hate his Den-O days since he doesn,t mind to talk about them in interviews. I think he doesn,t mind coming back but Toei is just to cheap to ask him.
Also wasn,t Den-O already confirmed to be in the movie???
On the official website there is a trailer that shows Kamen Rider 1, OOO and the Denliner plus the Den-O theme so it seems pretty oblivious he is going to be a main character in the movie.
Anyway Double seems to become the new Den-O so Toei will probably replace Den-O so that they can make pointless filler fore Double instead.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

Toei didn't use him anymore for precisely that reason after the Den-O x Decade movie and series crossover.

Den-O before it ended already had a couple movies, more than any of its predecessors, they had shit like the Imagin anime, the HBV, when they decided the main cast would appear as AR cast for Den-O world in DCD, they were fine. Then they made another movie with the New Den-O Trilogy.

Suffice to say, he was costing them too much because he can demand that much, so huge is the Den-O market, which is why we still have Den-O shit instead of DCD crap populating these stand alone movies now.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _TaJaDoru/Core/Spoilers, Spoilers Everywhere_ 







Stats
    * Length: 198 cm
    * Weight: 87 kg
    * Punch: 6.5 ton
    * Kick: 15 ton
    * Jump: Up to 160 m
    * Speed: 100 m in 4 s
    * Special Attack (Prominence Drop): 120 ton



TaJaDoru is called a Super Combo apparently.

Has Super senses, Flight, Talons added to rider kick.

The thing on his arm has an official name now, The Taja Spinner

His normal SCANNING CHARGE is a massive rider kick by flying, called the Prominence Drop

He can also use the Taja spinner to load up other medals and use their powers. At full power it has room for 7 core medals

The Spinner as its name implies spins very fast acting as both an energy shield and a disc type weapon.

It's not ranged though.

As it spins he can hold the scanner to it and perform GIGA SCANNING CHARGE! which uses the power of 10 core medals at once.

The GIGA SCANNING CHARGE! finisher is as of yet unknown and probably depends on the medals put in it.

According to spoilers from Core TaJaDoru will fight Core together with CycloneJokerGoldExtreme.

So CJGE is W's new final form just like Super Climax replaced Liner. Seeing how both TaJaDoru and CJGX can both fly, expect a midair battle in Core. Also, Apparently, TaJaDoru = CJGX in power.

More news.
KoKaWani (Cobra, Kame (Turtle), and Wani (Crocodile) will be a special combo for OOO which will not appear in the show and will be for the summer movie.

Return of Mezuul and Gamel is confirmed.

Birth has a final form announced called Rebirth, which is interesting considering Tajadoru is a phoenix

Apparently, there will be a fourth rider.

Zeros, will use two medals and is centered on opposites.

He's meant to be the polar opposite of OOO.

His belt is English uses two medals and the medals don't compliment but oppose each other.

His first combo is Ari (ant) and Ushi (buffalo)

Which is according to the magazine strong enough to oppose Gatakiriba

The Dinosaur Greeed Giru who will appear in the show, and his medals will apparently form a second mid level form like TaJaDoru

Doctor Maki will be one of the users of Zeros after Uva
and before Ankh.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

What do you mean USER of Zeros after Uva


----------



## Abigail (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm just passing on what Zetta translated.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah but Zetta also said Uva would be the final/only user of XO's


----------



## Abigail (Dec 29, 2010)

He never said for XOOO.

XOOO is OOO's final form.

Also, remember new info is coming in.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he did in one of our msn chat convos we had a few weeks back, are you sure?


----------



## Abigail (Dec 29, 2010)

Why would Uva be the user of the final form of the main rider?

Besides him being that awesome?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2010)

> Well, I haven't seen the Rider Wars CORE movie. I thought Accel was completely out of the picture.


Well it WAS his wedding getting crashed, would have been weird if he didn't do something.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't say for OOO's final form, I was talking about the third Rider that was to be introduced, was going to be Uva using it called X-O's or something according to Zetta.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Birth has a final form announced called Rebirth, which is interesting considering Tajadoru is a phoenix



reminded me of:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdPJd8DBWrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Dec 29, 2010)

Fang said:


> I didn't say for OOO's final form, I was talking about the third Rider that was to be introduced, was going to be Uva using it called X-O's or something according to Zetta.



No.

XOOO is OOO's final form.

You're thinking of Zeros. 000.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 29, 2010)

Slowpokes up in this bitch.

But I wonder who's gonna be the user of Zero(nos).


----------



## Abigail (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm very certain I said who it was.

Therefore, you are the slowpoke.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Years folks.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2011)

why can't that be a real thing


----------



## Stroev (Jan 1, 2011)

Abigail said:


> I'm very certain I said who it was.
> 
> Therefore, you are the slowpoke.






Castiel said:


> why can't that be a real thing


Wait what? I thought it was real.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2011)

Watching THE FIRST

why do Shocker henchmen turn to soap suds?


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2011)

Cybernetic and chemical enhancements by Shocker scientists tend to do that, or cause you to explode.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2011)

Fight scenes in The First were pretty


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2011)

My favorite part was Ichigo and Nigo coming out of the fucking sea in a burst of seawater and foam WHILE RIDING THEIR BIKES onto Shocker's island


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah the entire last confrontation was cool.  Though it ended really abruptly, I'm assuming The Next wraps it all up.

Also why couldn't Kamen Rider G be a full series?


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2011)

because it was just a parody for the 50th anniversary of TV-Asahi itself, hilarious as it was G >>>>>>> Decade.

The Next gets a lot goofier in terms of concept, since its gonna stray even closer to the original manga theme and plot that Isshinomori envisioned. Take out the sappy romance sub-plot from The First, add V3, and give it a RINGU sub instead.

Still ignoring that, it was awesome. Especially the SANNIN scene with Ichigo, Nigo, and V3 in the Restaurant of Legend. Also there are still rumors floating around from last year of a KR: THE LAST.

Oh yeah, Kilowog, your gonna weep in The Next.

Not gonna spoil that for you.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

I wonder who THE LAST will cover. MY bet is on black, but I can see someone else taking it as well.


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2011)

or just the original Sannin, since Black doesn't fit into it at all.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 2, 2011)

Fang said:


> because it was just a parody for the 50th anniversary of TV-Asahi itself, hilarious as it was *G >>>>>>> Decade*.
> (


Thats not a hard feat to accomplice.
I really liked G and i think it would have been a better anniversary series then Decade. I liked how old school it was and the only thing that bothered me where the whine jokes.


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2011)

the wine jokers were vintage...awesome


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 2, 2011)

Fang said:


> the wine jokers were vintage...awesome


I thought it was hit or miss.
I liked the scene where he fights the wolf guy from Kiva and goes:
"What would you like fore you pre-meal drink??? 
Sherry?!
Cocktail?!
Or liquor?!


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2011)

I liked it. :snooty:


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2011)

The wine jokers were colossally odd, which made them hilarious.

Also HIS SWORD HAS A CORKSCREW


----------



## Talon. (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been away from any decent internet connection for more than a week, so i have yet to see OOO 15 and 16 yet, but im just too damn lazy to DL right now 


on another note, how was everyones New Years/Christmas?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

No his jokes are as awesome as his vintages, luxurious.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2011)

TASTE THE MIX OF MY EVIL AND JUSTICE FLAVORS


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

swirling kick

stirred punch

shaken jump


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYMwL5PihcA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 2, 2011)

I saw Kamen Rider G yesterday and G looks hilarious with the wine motif. 

They even used music from Kabuto.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jan 2, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I saw Kamen Rider G yesterday and G looks hilarious with the wine motif.
> 
> They even used music from Kabuto.



And From Faiz too..:3


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2011)

Justifaiz nothing


----------



## Smokahontas (Jan 3, 2011)

Fang said:


> Justifaiz nothing



........
...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Y9ijwMElLM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Jan 3, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Watching THE FIRST
> 
> why do Shocker henchmen turn to soap suds?


Because they did in the original.


Castiel said:


> Yeah the entire last confrontation was cool.  Though it ended really abruptly, I'm assuming The Next wraps it all up.
> 
> Also why couldn't Kamen Rider G be a full series?


His Vintage is Luxurious.


Also, Faiz, more like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), am I right?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 4, 2011)

onore inoue


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 5, 2011)

I want to see more luxurious vintage.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Posted this in the OBD convo but I felt this was too good not to post here too

As you may or may not know Kamen Rider Dragon Knight has gotten dubbed in Japan and has become quite popular

[YOUTUBE]Y_YhzdZIqfw[/YOUTUBE]


but some brilliant people decided to sub the japanese dub with cockney slang


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2011)

why the fuck was my post about Agito ignored you guys


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking at the HK subs for Black RX

Revolcane = Light Sabre

Battle Hopper =  Acrobatter (before his rebirth)

RX Kick = Rider Kick


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2011)

negging everyone


----------



## Stroev (Jan 6, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Looking at the HK subs for Black RX
> 
> Revolcane = Light Sabre
> 
> ...


Any QUALITY in the dialogue?


----------



## Abigail (Jan 6, 2011)

Already downloaded them, Fang.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 7, 2011)

Watching Ryuki episode 44.
Lol i can,t believe that Shinji is allowed to wear a shirt that says Bullshit Artist and pothead.
Also Kamen Rider Imperer had a pretty sad death scene.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2011)

Busta Rhymes


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2011)

It was also Kriss Kross.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 7, 2011)

Needs Sick YG and Snoop Dogg


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 7, 2011)

It seems like the Kamen rider W movie is out and someone posted a bunch of clips including OOO first appearance(since this came out before the series was on TV). 
Enjoy.

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]NdeVc-F7BS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Jan 7, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]OgU3zOPitCA[/YOUTUBE]



It didnt fit the scene. granted there may have been some kind of secret meaning, but it just didnt fit


----------



## Stroev (Jan 7, 2011)

It's kinda like Cakeboss and his song with the greed slaughter in the first episode. Except this is... nvm, also slightly unfitting. But I can see why they added music.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jan 7, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]OgU3zOPitCA[/YOUTUBE]



NICE!!! It's Sawada..

He kinda reminds me of Ryutaros minus the dancing and childish act. The headphones..


----------



## Stroev (Jan 9, 2011)

W movie has some great music in it.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 9, 2011)

Stroev said:


> W movie has some great music in it.


Can,t wait to see it subbed.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2011)

Since I just finished Shinkenger it's finally time for

CYCRONE
JOKAH


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 9, 2011)

W/Double is good stuff


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2OvckQ8etvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 9, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> W/Double is good stuff


Its pretty good but i hate last few episodes and they could have cut out some unnecessary filler episodes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 9, 2011)

OOO is better than Double so far


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2011)

Double is way too episodic for my tastes.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd imagine that would come with the territory

you know the whole 

detective thing


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 9, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> OOO is better than Double so far


I noticed something in this weeks episode that was also in the new OOO/W movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eiji gets his medal book that he uses in the movie but it doesn,t match up with the movie since Dante is the first Birth User in the series.( in the movie it is someone different).


----------



## Talon. (Jan 9, 2011)

:lmfao thats fucking priceless.


Eunectes said:


> I noticed something in this weeks episode that was also in the new OOO/W movie.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



rly? and i dont remember the Birth user in OOO 16 calling himself Dante....


----------



## Stroev (Jan 9, 2011)

Showa is too episodic for you Fang


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2011)

Slander  and lies.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2011)

His name is Date, I'm guessing he read a sub that westernized the name or it was a typo


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2011)

BIRTH DATE


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2011)

oh god how did I miss something that obvious.


also watching 17 now.

 The Greeed curtains from the opening make their appearance in the show.

Also interesting that Ankh can't make Yummies himself.  You think this is because of his current state or he can't in general?


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2011)

Batman Uva


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised Gotou said no to Maki, but it really does speak loudly about his character.

Also I guess Movie War Core happens later since I'm fairly certain I saw the coin book in one of the promos.


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2011)

I really want to know where Maki is going to end up in the future, maybe as a new Greed?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2011)

We know too little about the Greeed right now.

Also HOLY SHIT, the original Yummy source can still affect it with its desires


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2011)

go bump the Toku thread so we can have multiple discussions across the internet at NPC

and who knows

I have a feeling Uva, Cazali, Ankh, Gamel, and Mezul will be revealed to be not what they appear or claim to be as "true" Greeds but that's just a hunch


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2011)

done.

also you could call Birth a trolling machine for messing with Ankh


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2011)

Watching the episode now


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2011)

100,000,000


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 11, 2011)

No Ankh in the Double movie, but still fucking awesome.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 11, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> No Ankh in the Double movie, but still fucking awesome.


Kind of weird how he is not there.
Maybe he knew that the Dorpants didn,t have any Cell Medals and decided not to go.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2011)

I can only imagine that Ankh is sitting on a park bench playing with his iPhone not giving a shit there's explosions going on in front of him and just waiting for Eiji to finish whatever he's doing.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 11, 2011)

Castiel said:


> I can only imagine that Ankh is sitting on a park bench playing with his iPhone not giving a shit there's explosions going on in front of him and just waiting for Eiji to finish whatever he's doing.



this on so many levels of win.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 12, 2011)

Any links? I seem to have dl'd the raw instead.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2011)

over-time has it soft subbed


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 13, 2011)

I just saw Episode 17 and all I can say is, you really don't want to mess with a kaijin that is either a grasshopper or a beetle.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jan 13, 2011)

ETERNAL and his knife twirling


----------



## Talon. (Jan 13, 2011)

Shirō Kazami said:


> ETERNAL and his knife twirling




agreed. you dont fuck with eternal.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 13, 2011)

I still haven't gotten around to watching OOO. I mean after double and like two episodes of OOO which I felt was a fairly good series, it just doesn't seem to interest me into watching it.


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2011)

that's pretty bad because OOO's completely shits on Double


----------



## Talon. (Jan 13, 2011)

Fang said:


> that's pretty bad because OOO's completely shits on Double



Pretty much.



except for FangJoker


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait for all Red combo OOO's 

or Hopper green combo


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 13, 2011)

Fang said:


> that's pretty bad because OOO's completely shits on Double



Personally I don't consider double to be that great of a series.

I mean it was good don't get me wrong it was just I seemed for intense on watching it.


I think the real reason i'm not that interest in OOO's is because in the episodes I watched the plot was above doubles and so was everything else it was his transformations that just kind of ruined it.

I mean double set up the combo rider of two and OOO is really just adding on to that with 3 (which isn't a bad thing or something I haven't seen before) it's that as a character Eiji Hino is great it's that as a rider I find him lacking.


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2011)

again, OOO's is fucking awesome and a three system Henshin based off animal forms and signs makes it a hell of a lot of fun.

plus OOO's is way more plot centric than Double.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2011)

He grows into the role admirably, also the supporting cast is amazing


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 13, 2011)

Fang said:


> again, OOO's is fucking awesome and a three system Henshin based off animal forms and signs makes it a hell of a lot of fun.
> 
> plus OOO's is way more plot centric than Double.



Maybe I'll watch a few more episodes and see if I can pick it up.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2011)

> plus OOO's is way more plot centric than Double.


Well yeah, it's a Yasuko Kobayashi show.


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2011)

I know, Gekiranger's main writers are a dead-give away for a great plot.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2011)

Wrong Kobayashi fang, I meant the one who wrote almost all of Shinkenger/Ryuki/Den-O/Timeranger


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2011)

That's not who I'm talking about.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 14, 2011)

Fang said:


> *Wait for all Red combo OOO's*
> 
> or Hopper green combo


It will come out pretty soon

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay minna-san

HEN.............


*Spoiler*: __ 




........SHIN


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2011)

> That's not who I'm talking about.


Well I'M talking about the one who writes OOO


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 15, 2011)

I just finished Ryuki and the ending as expected sucked.
If they left out the last 10-5 minutes it would have been better.
Anyway any suggestions what i should watch next?
Doesn,t matter if its Showa or Heisei.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought the ending with:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shinji dying was pretty fucking emotional.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> I thought the ending with:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The part that sucked was at the end where everybody comes back . I was fine with Shinji dying and Knight winning the rider battle.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 15, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Okay minna-san
> 
> HEN.............
> 
> ...





Edit:just got done watching OOO 17, Date is a total asshole, and its about time they show one of Gamel's cores outside a combo. 
Also, next ep has a Blue core.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2011)

> Date is a total asshole


You're insane


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]T7Yei0W0quA[/YOUTUBE]
People are saying that these villains are confirmed to return:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Shocker Leader - The Great Leader.
> 
> General Shadow - From Stronger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2011)

Shocker Leader is every final villain in Showa:

- Shocker
- Gel Shocker
- Destron
- G.O.D
- Geddon
- Black Satan
- Neo Shocker
- Dogma Kingdom/Jin Dogma
- Bandan Empire
- Gorgom/Crisis Empire

So not unheard of.

Also nice to see Apollo Geist back, but I don't see General Shadow.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2011)

General Shadow was 2nd on the list


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2011)

Kamen Rider W RETURNS


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 16, 2011)

Epic Kamen Riders Henshin and Forms.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVV10XBO1Aw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3OAw3TrBzs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPjmXDUWqVk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOPsid7GJeY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YbJ1OEfL4E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kamen Rider *W* RETURNS


----------



## Abigail (Jan 17, 2011)

So, apparently someone on the OOO staff leaked sketches of new OOO forms.
*Spoiler*: __ 



purple (dinosaur combo)


and Orange (reptile?)


Apparently, it's Cobra , something else and wani (crocodile)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2011)

Hearing the belt voice say the word Cobra


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jan 18, 2011)

They better not remove Date from the show with a shitty death if Gotou is going to become Birth eventually.


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2011)

He'll probably get killed by Cazali in a pretty epic manner.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2011)

W is going Batman.

Returns
Forever
???Dark Knight???


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2011)

I was bored and decided to rewatch all the episodes to see how many different forms OOO's has used from episode 1 to 18.

Current combos:
- TaToBa (Hawk Tiger Grasshopper)
- TaKiriBa (Hawk Mantis Grasshopper)
- RaToBa (Lion Tiger Grasshopper)
- TaToTah (Hawk Tiger Cheetah)
- GataKiriBa (Stag-Beetle Mantis Grasshopper) Green Combo
- RaKiriBa (Lion Mantis Grasshopper)
- RaToTah (Lion Tiger Cheetah) Yellow Combo
- TaKiriTah (Hawk Mantis Cheetah)
- SaGoZou (Rhino Gorilla Elephant) Silver Combo
- GataToBa (Stag-Beetle Tiger Grasshopper)
- RaToZou (Lion Tiger Elephant)
- TaGoBa (Hawk Gorilla Grasshopper)
- TaKauTah (Hawk Eel Cheetah)

Also the ONLY episodes Eiji doesn't start off with TaToBa is 12 (Hawk Mantis Grasshopper) and unlucky 13 (Stag-Beetle Tiger Grasshopper). 

And most of the episodes have featured three forms since episode 4, pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2011)

changing forms like motherfucking fist of the north star


----------



## Smokahontas (Jan 19, 2011)

I did finished watching Den-O thrice and guys, is it just me but I want to see the background story why Kai did side on the Imajins? I feel his character is unique and I kinda liked a psychotic mad man like him..


----------



## Stroev (Jan 19, 2011)

It's probably because he found lots of allies in the Imagins like Ryotaro did, and also a singularity point and was empathetic to the cause of Imagins. Not sure how Imagins wound up existing in the first place though unless it turns out like the Terminator movies.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GzEHk85RDv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Jan 21, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> [YOUTUBE]GzEHk85RDv8[/YOUTUBE]



Is that a coke commercial?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 21, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Is that a coke commercial?


Nah its oronamin c.
The first  2 where awesome.
The last 2 are god awful. 
Den-o was pretty decent because the kid didn't have any dialog.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 22, 2011)

40th anniversary scans:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Jan 22, 2011)

Den-O needs to fuck off.

also the head writer for the movie is the same guy who did All Riders vs Dai Shocker and Kamen Rider Decade x Double.


Not a good sign.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't get why Kobayashi isn't doing it, she was the head writer of Den-O AND OOO


----------



## Sylar (Jan 22, 2011)

So the movie that's coming up.  That's a teamup between Double and OOOs?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2011)

That one already happened last month (won't get subbed till it's on DVD though).  They just keep the footage in the opening to remind all the children that haven't seen it yet to go.



no this upcoming one is the big one, the 40th Anniversary.
good


----------



## Nate Near (Jan 22, 2011)

"Where has the ally of humanity, Kamen Rider, disappeared to?"
From my source,that's the movie's catchprase.I think in the gekijouban,OOO and New Den O will have to search for Mr.Fujioka himself.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> 40th anniversary scans:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqOM2NP1OGU[/YOUTUBE]


Also from the plot summary I've read, it looks like after Decade the universe that OOO and Double exist in is the Showa World, which is a pretty neat idea.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2011)

So it seems Rider 1 and 2 will be badguys?


----------



## Fang (Jan 22, 2011)

TV series directors and writers never get to direct the movies.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2011)

Welp episode 19 was insane, can't wait to see it subbed





> TV series directors and writers never get to direct the movies.


She wrote 4 Den-O movies and  2 Shinkenger movies


----------



## Fang (Jan 22, 2011)

Writing isn't the same as directing...

And what does Sentai have to do with Kamen Rider.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2011)

I was never talking about directors and neither were you


> also the *head writer* for the movie is the same guy who did All Riders vs Dai Shocker and Kamen Rider Decade x Double.





and i was listing movies Kobayashi worked on in general


----------



## Fang (Jan 22, 2011)

You made it sound like you were.


----------



## Nate Near (Jan 22, 2011)

Eiji,Eiji,Eiji.
He messed up big time again.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2011)

TaJaDoru in episode 20 coming up.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2011)

I am now so excited for Gokaiger it's not even funny.

Head Writer is confirmed as Naruhisa Arakawa.

He was Head Writer for Abararanger, Dekaranger and Kamen Rider Kuuga.

This *can not* be bad.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jan 23, 2011)

So, is there any confirmation the ORIGINAL RIDERS WOULD REPRISE THEIR ROLES on the 40th anniversary movie?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 23, 2011)

Smokahontas said:


> So, is there any confirmation the ORIGINAL RIDERS WOULD REPRISE THEIR ROLES on the 40th anniversary movie?


They are never going to able to get everybody back.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jan 23, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> They are never going to able to get everybody back.



Oh........


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2011)

From what I'm told Riderman and Tackle are dead, 2 and Stronger feel they've become way too old looking and would disappoint fans.  Etc.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2011)

Abigail said:


> I am now so excited for Gokaiger it's not even funny.
> 
> Head Writer is confirmed as Naruhisa Arakawa.
> 
> ...


The coming tears will be delicious.



mine too


----------



## Fang (Jan 24, 2011)

So Inoue wrote adult novels of Jetman:

1. Ore ni Horero (俺に惚れろ,? "Fall in Love with Me") - ISBN 4094400311 (1992/10/20)
2. Bakuhatsu Suru Koi (爆発する恋,? "Explosive Passion") - ISBN 409440032X (1993/07/20)
3. Ore no Mune ni Nemure (俺の胸で眠れ,? "Sleep On My Chest") - ISBN 4094400338 (1995/01/01)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2011)

Just saw episode subbed, hot damn the build up for next week is insane.

also new set
y/n



> adult novels of Jetman


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 24, 2011)

There doesn't seem to exist a profession Tendou doesn't know.


----------



## Fang (Jan 24, 2011)

Castiel said:


> also new set
> y/n






Inoue rapes rapes your childhood, one Tokusatsu show at a time.



Keollyn said:


> There doesn't seem to exist a profession Tendou doesn't know.



- Priest
- Doctor/Surgeon
- Squad Leader
- Cop
- Cook

He does it all.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2011)

Man Date is pretty  right there.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't forget coffee-tachi and owner-san, you gaijin


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2011)

Media Player Classic


----------



## Nate Near (Jan 24, 2011)

Kamen Rider Birth-Day.

Got to Keep it Real full.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd3XTNSBPrQ[/YOUTUBE]



Ride on Right Time full.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6aQ85aj-_A[/YOUTUBE]



I honestly don't know how to use the You MP3 tool.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so Reptile Greeed
called Garu or Iiba (depends on how you read the kanji)
He gets created from experiments using the dinosaurs medal from Gil
he makes the Cobra, Kame and Wani medals for Orange OOO

More important news
OOO's ultimate form
he gets two of them
kinda like Climax and Liner

One will be an upgraded form of Tajadoru
using all the medals
all of them
and a sword

another will be an upgraded version of Tatoba

apparently, using all medals at once grants you the power of the Multiking (God Of All Greeeds) who has chosen Eiji to become his next incarnation
Ankh apparently fought the multiking together with the previous OOO

in the Summer movie, OOO is getting another movie form
using batta for a head, taka for arms and tora for legs


He's also getting a new form for 40th movie
using Taka core medal and two new medals
to form TaMaShii combo
subtle




OOO spoilers

Also, expect major shit to happen in episode 28 of OOO.

This is because episode 28 is the 1,000th Kamen Rider episode.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2011)

Let's Ride


----------



## Stroev (Jan 26, 2011)

Allies of justice cannot be stopped.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 26, 2011)

Abigail said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no words or images can describe the sheer win.


----------



## Nate Near (Jan 27, 2011)

Fang said:


> *So Inoue wrote adult novels of Jetman*:
> 
> 1. Ore ni Horero (俺に惚れろ,? "Fall in Love with Me") - ISBN 4094400311 (1992/10/20)
> 2. Bakuhatsu Suru Koi (爆発する恋,? "Explosive Passion") - ISBN 409440032X (1993/07/20)
> 3. Ore no Mune ni Nemure (俺の胸で眠れ,? "Sleep On My Chest") - ISBN 4094400338 (1995/01/01)



Toku Jiraiya.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 27, 2011)

Dinosaur greeed Gil will be voiced by Kenji Hamada.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2011)

Patrick Colasour in my Kamen Rider? I can dig it.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 27, 2011)

Fang said:


> Patrick Colasour in my Kamen Rider? I can dig it.



pretty awesome face right thar.


Edit: SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIT.

OOO gets TaJaDoru in OOO 20


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2011)

ZX special vs. Galaxy King

Also, BuraKaWani and Kamen Rider Ahnk among other shit apparently.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 28, 2011)

That part was 

Too bad it landed no kind of result.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2011)

Gatack's bike is pretty fucking rad.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 28, 2011)

I wouldn't mind at all seeing more scenes like that.

I think I rewatched that scene several times easily.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2011)

Vendor Rider & Machine Tornader > Gatack bike


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2011)

Vendor Rider is pretty fugly.

Not as bad as Double's shitty bike though.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like my schedule for more Rider Kickin tonight has opened up.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like the duality of those two. Barely even remember Kagami's bike sans the battle with the vixen worm.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2011)

Kamen Rider Jesus.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 29, 2011)

he descends from the Heavens and Judges us all


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2011)

That Tendou's job.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2011)

Saved           .


----------



## Abigail (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2011)

background'


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2011)

I WAS GONNA POST !


----------



## Abigail (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is your summary. 

TaJaDoru theme.

Time Judged All (TV-Rip)


----------



## Abigail (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2011)

young girl who played Mizuki

gonna head out for the night, someone bump this every few hours please.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 30, 2011)

New rumours for OOO  
*Spoiler*: __ 




During the summer, Gamel and Mezool will revive.
At the same time Rei, Giru and Ankh's real form will show up.
Rei is Giru's faithful subordinate, but he's aiming for the Medals as well.
The arm Ankh was created from the will of the 10th bird Core Medal.
so the Ankh Arm is not the real arm
The real Ankh was planning on letting the arm gather all the Medals and then take them away from the arm, but he feels that Eiji and Ankh are becoming a threat so he starts targeting them.

Giru seems to be trading Cell Medals with Eiji, Giru's also working with the revived Gamel.
When the Greeeds gather all the Medals, a belt is formed.

The previous OOO seems to be coming from Europe and his descendant Kuga shows up.
Kuga has 6 Medals, 3 of which are Giru's and the other 3 are Rei's. He can also transform into OOO.
The descendant of the previous OOO enters the fray


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, you've won. Since February is the short month, and an episode of the show is airing tonight, I've put the request for the subforum in right now. I asked for it to be created as soon as possible, so be on the look out for it. This thread will be moved into it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2011)

Only one thing can be said in response

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_l1QzJIFyw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Time Judged Us Worthy


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 30, 2011)

TaJaDol rapes.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 30, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Only one thing can be said in response
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_l1QzJIFyw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Time Judged Us Worthy





FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU-----


----------



## Abigail (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Abigail (Jan 31, 2011)

Get in here and start posting people.

Perhaps if we get it active enough we might get a Toku section.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2011)

That would be nice.

Edit: And technically they would be already since this thread was moved temporarily to the sub-forum since we won.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll reword that then.

Post in threads besides this one.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice thread movement.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 31, 2011)

Panda Medal!!!:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]UkPv43Q7Fco[/YOUTUBE]



1:55 - 2:15

I want a bear Greeed to appear now


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2011)

I want a "cute animal" themed Greeed, who is grotesque looking.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 31, 2011)

Castiel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_l1QzJIFyw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Time Judged Us Worthy



Goddammit!

I missed the new Rider (What a asshole....and played by R5. ) and top of that several other forms?


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2011)

C'mon guys its the official first day of the month, lets keep the activity up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2011)

Finishing up episode 18 of OOOs and I like how Date is practically Iron Man while Eiji in his Eel form is like fuckin Whiplash.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 2, 2011)

Stop posting in here and post in other threads in this section.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2011)

The Next was unforgivably terrible.

If I have The First a 7/10, I give this a 2/10


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2011)

The Next had some bitchin fights, fuck that.

And The First was a 9.5/10 to me.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2011)

In The First, there were a sizeable amount of action scenes to redeem the story, in the The Next the fights were almost marginalized, with I think barely 20 minutes of suit time in the whole damn thing, the rest was padding for a god awful story.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2011)

Still way higher than 7.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2011)

What happened to our activity? Get more active, make more threads or posts.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 3, 2011)

CAKEBOSS

Truly a post worthy of activity if I do say so myself.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 3, 2011)

In the other threads. Not here.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2011)

A heartwarming story for all ages


----------



## skiboydoggy (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess Kuuga killed a bunch of people while smashing windows.


----------



## Fang (Feb 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5us6cCHx9Z0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2011)

I beat Akinator

I thought of Ichijou and  it guessed DiEnd


----------



## Stroev (Feb 11, 2011)

But Diend cannot compare to Ichijou...

Anyways, not sure to "not posting in this thread", but whatever.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 12, 2011)

Poor Ankh,he can't have a full body.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Fang (Feb 12, 2011)

Should just have GataKiriBa there, the other Combos are not needed.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2011)

Next week: Bitch slap with 2 Greeds.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fnBKBB2HMg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Subarashi!!!


----------



## Abigail (Feb 13, 2011)

Other threads.


----------



## Nate Near (Feb 15, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if you wrote Hino Eiji,in kanji, in the Death Note with a Shodophone.
It's Decade's fault I mixed 3 universes into one.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 15, 2011)

^

Decade dies.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 21, 2011)

I've got a question for you guys. I haven't seen the Heisei shows yet, but I've seen various clips. And it seems all the Henshin is being done due to belts, medallions, etc., and the powers are coming from external technology.

Has Kamen Rider completely done away with the cyborg Rider theme?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 21, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> I've got a question for you guys. I haven't seen the Heisei shows yet, but I've seen various clips. And it seems all the Henshin is being done due to belts, medallions, etc., and the powers are coming from external technology.
> 
> Has Kamen Rider completely done away with the cyborg Rider theme?



Cyborg? Yes, that's gone.

Kuuga's and Agito's belts are a part of them, though.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 21, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks, Abigail.


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2011)

is it wrong to be in love with satonaka and hina?


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2011)

Cyborgs stopped with Super-1 and ZX. Even Black and RX weren't ones, same with Amazon. Kuuga and Agito are mystical, G3/G3-X was a power armor, Ryuki's are all based off technology, 555 is the same, Blade is a hybrid of technology and mysticism, Hibiki are all demonic, Kabuto and Den-O go back to Riders just being guys in power armor, Kiva is mystic/supernatural, Decade is all tech, so is Double, OOO's is mystical.

Yeah, they did away with the cyborgs, unless you count The First and The Next. Maybe the next series will be more traditional.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 23, 2011)

Fang said:


> Cyborgs stopped with Super-1 and ZX. Even Black and RX weren't ones, same with Amazon. Kuuga and Agito are mystical, G3/G3-X was a power armor, Ryuki's are all based off technology, 555 is the same, Blade is a hybrid of technology and mysticism, Hibiki are all demonic, Kabuto and Den-O go back to Riders just being guys in power armor, Kiva is mystic/supernatural, Decade is all tech, so is Double, OOO's is mystical.
> 
> Yeah, they did away with the cyborgs, unless you count The First and The Next. Maybe the next series will be more traditional.



Nicely done.:ho


----------



## Talon. (Feb 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> is it wrong to be in love with satonaka and hina?



nope.


not at all


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2011)

All good things must come to an end 

At least we made this section our own


----------



## Talon. (Mar 2, 2011)

lol, whats with your new name (again?)


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2011)

Mod staff name change theme is units of measurements.  Most of the people I know here still call me Kilowog so I met them halfway


----------



## Talon. (Mar 2, 2011)

ah, that seems to make sense.


kinda catchy.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 3, 2011)

Sup kilowog



And I coulda swore that Black/RX was the last cyborg. Didn't Golgom kidnap the bros. to do that to prep them as the next kings?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwK36gFb4Vk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lbd8WKYuNI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 4, 2011)

Is it strange to want a cameo from G in this...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2011)

it would be weird if you didn't


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2011)

Tokusatsu needs another Super Toku Wars.

I mean we already have Metal Heroes, Super Sentai, Kamen Rider, and Ultramen, and SRW gets a shit ton of spin-offs and sequels on different platforms all the time. I just want to play as Hyper Kabuto, Blade KING, and #1 and #2 on at the same time, Rider Kicking kaijens.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 5, 2011)

Fang said:


> Tokusatsu needs another Super Toku Wars.
> 
> I mean we already have Metal Heroes, Super Sentai, Kamen Rider, and Ultramen, and SRW gets a shit ton of spin-offs and sequels on different platforms all the time. I just want to play as Hyper Kabuto, Blade KING, and #1 and #2 on at the same time, Rider Kicking kaijens.



do want.

Also, lulz were had in OOO 24


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2011)

Finished Agito.  This show was on the fast track to being my favorite rider show ever, but that ending was nowhere NEAR as satisfying as the ones for Double or Kuuga.  Kind of abrupt really.  Still a very good show.


Now I just saw first episode of Amazon


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2011)

Agito had a fantastic finish, what are you talking about, what about it's end dissatisfied you? And how the hell is Double's better.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2011)

I dunno it just didn't "click" with me, guess I had my expectations too high after how great it was as a whole.

as a whole I still like it more than double though


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2011)

The only thing I can agree on is Ryou's girl dying at the end (even though they really didn't know each other that long or very well) and then her getting killed off and him finding happiness via a random puppy.

Aside from that minor little blemish, the ending was perfect. Especially with Shouichi's poignant little scene with the Overlord of Darkness and Kino's own fate before the final story arc. 

Also what did you think of the Overlord's theme.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2011)

remined me of The Omen 

but in a good way


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2011)

I find it funny how you confused Flame Form with Burning Form the first time you saw Red Agito.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2011)

It had something to do with fire


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2011)

Burning Form is Agito literally on fire.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2011)

Understatement, he was a volcano on the verge of erupting into a ray of light


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2011)

A volcano of messiahic rage you mean.

Also did you notice the differences in Burning and Shining vs Trinity, Flame, Storm, and Ground? Head's up, not talking about power.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2011)

Horn design?  Also you know Burning was bulky

also worth reposting


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2011)

Burning wasn't bulky, he was just beefed up.

The crests were permanently extended so his potential with the evolution as an Agito was realized in Burning, but fully awakened with Shining (same situation with the crest, and eye color) but primary color on the chest and Old Man's Monolith were white, exact opposite end of the spectrum from Kuuga's darkness/blackness. Worth noting even Trinity form didn't have that.

Speaking of which, I loved that Rider Kick from Trinity Agito during the rain battle.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 6, 2011)

Fang said:


> Burning wasn't bulky, he was just beefed up.
> 
> The crests were permanently extended so his potential with the evolution as an Agito was realized in Burning, but fully awakened with Shining (same situation with the crest, and eye color) but primary color on the chest and Old Man's Monolith were white, exact opposite end of the spectrum from Kuuga's darkness/blackness. Worth noting even Trinity form didn't have that.
> 
> Speaking of which, I loved that Rider Kick from Trinity Agito during the rain battle.


Didn't he only use Trinity form one time?
I remember being disappointed that it didn't get much screen time compared to the other forms but it has been a long time since i saw Agito. 
OOO was pretty good this week but i wonder if we will see more of Ankh's body parts flying around in the upcoming episodes. 
Also hearing the original Ichigo saying Rider Kick in the trailer was awesome


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2011)

Shouichi used Trinity Form a total of two or three times. Reason is because he already mastered Ground, Storm, and Flame and temporarily gained back his memories and lost his amensia. After it relapsed, the form was permanetly sealed back away. 

Potentially he could recover it but even if he did, what's the point? Other then the advantage of having Storm Halberd and Flame Saber, it doesn't have anything on Burning Form.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 6, 2011)

Fang said:


> Shouichi used Trinity Form a total of two or three times. Reason is because he already mastered Ground, Storm, and Flame and temporarily gained back his memories and lost his amensia. After it relapsed, the form was permanetly sealed back away.
> 
> Potentially he could recover it but even if he did, what's the point? Other then the advantage of having Storm Halberd and Flame Saber, it doesn't have anything on Burning Form.



dat Burning Form


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 6, 2011)

Seems like Ankh is hiding something deep.:ho


----------



## Abigail (Mar 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Is it strange to want a cameo from G in this...


No.

No it is not.

Also, I <3 Burning Form.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2011)

> Sendou, a garbageman working at the Kougami Foundation, is actually the only survivor of Shocker. He's now living in a cheap apartment and ironing his Shocker uniform, in hopes of one day reviving the organization, Shocker.


bahahahahahaha


----------



## Fang (Mar 7, 2011)

this is like the 5th time Shocker has been revived or continued:

Shocker
Gel-Shocker
Destron
Neo-Shocker
Dai-Shocker


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2011)

Isn't every Showa organization run by the Great Leader technically one


----------



## Fang (Mar 7, 2011)

Not G.O.D or Amazon's, the former was an ally of Shocker's, the latter had nothing to do with them. And Dogma Empire was another variation of Shocker, from Super-1. And the main baddie in RX was the Great Leader.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuckin Shocker 

i swear, this new movie better be good


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 7, 2011)

Black and Black RX will kick asses.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 8, 2011)

yes, they will.


I want the dinosaur combo already


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Shittttt. I need to get back into this series too. LOVE me some Kabuto and Kiva. What series they on this year?


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2011)

OOO's...series/season 12.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

What is the motif for this season?


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2011)

Combos/motifs of three animal forms.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Personally I love Kamen Rider when they have multiple riders, like in Kabuto. Not too keen on 1 guy with 3149013 forms. Hmmm. Lemme check this guy out.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Personally I love Kamen Rider when they have multiple riders, like in Kabuto. Not too keen on 1 guy with 3149013 forms. Hmmm. Lemme check this guy out.



I like multiple riders too, but less characters=moar character development. 


Usually.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2011)

the 2nd rider in this show is awesome though

edit: he also has only one form, just with multiple individual upgrades


----------



## Talon. (Mar 11, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> the 2nd rider in this show is awesome though
> 
> edit: he also has only one form, just with multiple individual upgrades



Birth wouldn't be birth without Date


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2011)

When he first showed up I was massively disappointed Gotou wasn't Birth but now I don't want him to go


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

DON'T SAY THAT LIKE HE'S ABOUT TO DIE


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2011)

:/

also new rumors on Gill, these seem much more reasonable than KOUGAMI IS GILL


----------



## Talon. (Mar 11, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> :/
> 
> also new rumors on Gill, these seem much more reasonable than KOUGAMI IS GILL



Id kill to see Ankh as Birth.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

HENSIN! .....RIDER KICK!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey if Giru has 8 medals that means he should be strong enough to shitkick Cazali


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 11, 2011)

The OOO cast seems to be okay:
TvbytheNumbers


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

oh shit, 1000th episode?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 11, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> The OOO cast seems to be okay:
> TvbytheNumbers



Oh shit, i hope theyre all gonna be okay.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> oh shit, 1000th episode?


I think episode 28 of OOO is the 1000th episode.
It is a non canon special though.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 11, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I think episode 28 of OOO is the 1000th episode.
> It is a non canon special though.



Oh fuck.

Non canon?

theyre gonna have fun.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

has sentai hit their 1000th ep yet?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2011)

long time ago.

Remember that KR took a decade off, Sentai has been running continuously for 36 years (I'm counting Spider-Man )


----------



## Talon. (Mar 12, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> long time ago.
> 
> Remember that KR took a decade off, Sentai has been running continuously for 36 years (*I'm counting Spider-Man* )



YEAH YEAH YEAAAAH WOOOOW

YEAH YEAH YEAHHHHHHH WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dBWom8b1VT4[/YOUTUBE]

WTF^


----------



## Talon. (Mar 12, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> WTF^



LOL thats great.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 12, 2011)

That's Ankh love face.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2011)

S T R O N G E R


----------



## Talon. (Mar 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 13, 2011)

Talon. said:


> *Spoiler*: __


If the rumors are true next year is going to be monster eggs...


Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> That's Ankh love face.


Ankh fangirls must be in heaven


----------



## Fang (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2011)

lol  fang


----------



## Talon. (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn....that hits a guy real deep.

Its so sad yet empowering.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 14, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> WTF^


Ankh being crazy as always.

Love to see what CAKEBOSS is going to do in those net movies.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 14, 2011)

Shiiiiiibarashiiiii Talon & Fang.:ho


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cMKLGVZJTzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Mar 15, 2011)

That's like his 2nd video or something after the quake, right?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2011)

Nazi Gold episode of the original Kamen Rider subbed


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 15, 2011)

Stroev said:


> That's like his 2nd video or something after the quake, right?


Yes.
Does someone know what he is saying in the beginning of the video before the story starts?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 17, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Yes.
> Does someone know what he is saying in the beginning of the video before the story starts?



Thats what i was wondering :|


----------



## Arishem (Mar 17, 2011)

How frequently do episodes of OOO come out?


----------



## Fang (Mar 17, 2011)

Once a week.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2011)

But the Japan thing happened last week, so there was none last weekend.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Eunectes (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Mar 18, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But the Japan thing happened last week, so there was none last weekend.



I heard that, electricity allowing, they were doubling up on episodes in the coming weeks or something.

No confirmation tho, i'll try to look into it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2011)

oh hey

Ultraman Zero


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 18, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I heard that, electricity allowing, they were doubling up on episodes in the coming weeks or something.
> 
> No confirmation tho, i'll try to look into it.


It is just episode 26 this week.
My new favorite track


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 18, 2011)

Still standing.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 19, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> It is just episode 26 this week.
> Huh



Ohhhhh...right.

hm. I saw a picture of a purple medal in the background on the "medal" page


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 19, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Still standing.


That's beautiful


----------



## Stroev (Mar 19, 2011)

Silly mother nature thinks she can stop nippon's justice heroes


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 20, 2011)

Ankh and Momotaros sure don't get along.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 20, 2011)

Ankh is a pimp.:ho


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2011)

POP
POP
POP
POP

the harbinger of doom


----------



## Talon. (Mar 20, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Ankh and Momotaros sure don't get along.



that whole thing seems fake, but it sure as hell makes it seem like Momo and Ankh would say that stuff. i lol'd tho.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 21, 2011)

Ankhuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## zenieth (Mar 21, 2011)

Rider lineup

I like how Gattack is the first displayed rider in kabuto's section


----------



## Talon. (Mar 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Rider lineup
> 
> I like how Gattack is the first displayed rider in kabuto's section



I totally want Agito and Hibiki's bikes.  so awesome.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 22, 2011)

OOO spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://henshinjustice.com/2011/03/22/kamen-rider-ooo-info-on-episodes-27-31/




Panda yummy is awesome


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> OOO spoilers:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



LOL at the panda yummy.

Isnt there a panda medal too? I had heard about one.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 22, 2011)

Talon. said:


> LOL at the panda yummy.
> 
> Isnt there a panda medal too? I had heard about one.


Yeah there was.
I think there is a scan a few pages back but i know that the finisher was OOO jumping in the air and body slamming his opponent.
After that he picks him up like a wrestler and trows him into the air.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2011)

Video game only


also some things never go out of style 





> Sendou used to fight as a Shocker grunt, but he always lost to the Riders. He now holds a strong grudge towards Kamen Riders. Kazari creates a the SquidJaguar Yummy out of Sendou. Just like Sendou, the Yummy holds a grudge towards Riders as well *and it thinks anyone on a motorbike is a Kamen Rider*.


ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Video game only
> 
> 
> also some things never go out of style
> ...



That part right there


----------



## Stroev (Mar 22, 2011)

This will be an episode to remember.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

I just finished A to Z: Gaia Memories of Fate. 

It made me realize that Shotaro doesnt need Phillip. He can just be Kamen Rider Joker and beat the shit out of everyone 

Heat Dopant girl was hawt.

Eternal was a goddamn beast. 

Luna Dopant was...


----------



## Arishem (Mar 22, 2011)

The fusion yummies are  While the current designs are somewhat amusing, I hope they improve soon.


----------



## Fang (Mar 22, 2011)

How's Blade treating you.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm starting it tomorrow. Today is for LoGH alone, but I'm going to be alternating between each series from this point onward.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 23, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The fusion yummies are  While the current designs are somewhat amusing, I hope they improve soon.



LOL i couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2011)

Some guy who saw a test screening of the 40th said:
			
		

> It's supposedly a hard fight for the main Riders and they are almost losing, it then pans to a mountain with Date, who is Kamen Rider Birth, standing there and he somehow brought practically all of the secondary Riders with him.



amazing


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 23, 2011)

CUPCAKES!!!!




> Unlike the other combos, this one is not stable. Eiji is not able to control this combo and it will cause him to go berserk. *This combo holds tremendous amounts of powers which are capable of destroying cities*. If Eiji were to lose himself to the PuToTyra combo, he?d become nothing more than a killing machine.



Also Eiji's face win


----------



## Talon. (Mar 23, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> here
> 
> 
> 
> ...





it looks a little topheavy .


----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, the design is cool asides from that. The legs could use Sagozo style greaves and some Gamel style thigh guards. I guess they didn't want it to eclipse Tajador.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2011)

Truly this will be the Kamen Riders' finest hour


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

WOAHH holy shit, wtf is that thing? If that this is a final boss, i might watch the whole series just to see that part.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2011)

It's the final form of the Great Leader in the 40th Anniversary movie.

The Great Leader being the main villain of the Showa Kamen Rider franchise.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 24, 2011)

Dude could step on Celestials.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

I wonder how much money they are pouring into that movie.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2011)

The yearly Den-O movie budget


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2011)

That is literally where they're getting the money from


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Honestly, I didn't really like Den-O, i don't understand what the deal is.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Yea I remember that a long time ago, but still...... Kiva and Kabuto did it for me. <3


----------



## Arishem (Mar 24, 2011)

Blade sure doesn't waste any time. It's the only the first episodes and we have two riders versus a monster.


----------



## Fang (Mar 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Honestly, I didn't really like Den-O, i don't understand what the deal is.



It makes more merch and toy sales then Hibiki, Kabuto, Kiva, or Decade ever did: it keeps getting more movies and specials, and its more with even younger children and women.

Plus yeah Den-O isn't that great, in a nutshell, it has no story, doesn't go anywhere with the plot, and Kai is fucking awful.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 24, 2011)

What the hell are three of them doing there if they're going to be the backup? Unless this means certain people are returning to do their voices..


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone else get the feeling that if Cyborg 009 had had a toku he would be showing up too?


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 24, 2011)

Fang said:


> It makes more merch and toy sales then Hibiki, Kabuto, Kiva, or Decade ever did: it keeps getting more movies and specials, and its more with even younger children and women.
> 
> Plus yeah Den-O isn't that great, in a nutshell, it has no story, doesn't go anywhere with the plot, and Kai is fucking awful.


I wouldn't say it is the worst either.
I think it did the rider teaming up with a monster concept beter than Kiva and some of the characters were fun to watch.(like zeronos.)
I don't really mind Den-O but i think everything afther the "final movie"isn't really that good.( even by Den-O standards.) 
I think I dislike the later movies because of kid Ryotaro.


----------



## Fang (Mar 24, 2011)

No, the worst is Decade or 555.

Kiva not far behind either. Den-O is just fucking annoying.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 24, 2011)

Fang said:


> No, the worst is Decade or *555.*
> 
> Kiva not far behind either. Den-O is just fucking annoying.



What? 


i liked Faiz


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 25, 2011)

Talon. said:


> What?
> 
> 
> i liked Faiz


I was able to sit through it and i thought that most of the fights were good.
I liked it more than Kiva or Decade.
Anyway i thought this was pretty funny:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]YnvuYcHu_xk[/YOUTUBE]



I am rewatching OOO right now and episode 15 is stil my favorite episode out of all of them.
I am really amazed how much content they were able to put in one episode.
OOO turned out way better than i thought and i hope it keeps improving.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]_ygBKicTaXQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]CAybHG-PzdQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]mE-uYc1Hih4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I was able to sit through it and i thought that most of the fights were good.
> I liked it more than Kiva or Decade.
> Anyway i thought this was pretty funny:
> 
> ...



IT NEEDS MOAR
SUBARASHII!


----------



## Nate Near (Mar 26, 2011)

Brotou's better than Akira Date.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2011)

Nate Near said:


> Brotou's better than Akira Date.



Agreed.

Im watching OOO 26 and i cant help but feel sorry for Doctah Maki.

Also, Cakeboss yelling "suprise!" was like, the greatest thing ever.

Plus, Birth fully armed=FUCKING INSANITY.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2011)

I may actually see Kiva now


----------



## Fang (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course you should watch Kiva; Otoya, King, IXA, Dark Kiva, etc...namely are great fun to see.

Plus...FIST-ON!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh shit, Otoya was THE MAN. I miss him.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you click the link Fang?


----------



## Nate Near (Mar 27, 2011)

I miss the Gotou-bazooka.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Mar 27, 2011)

they need to make a handshake hand for the SHFiguarts for OOO and Ichigo


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aadrPSncnGY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujQ-z8WhiFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 28, 2011)

I cant wait to see PuToTyra in action, shits gonna be crazy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 28, 2011)

If only every single original Rider were going to be present in this movie


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> If only every single original Rider were going to be present in this movie



Sadly the Moth Gods reaped Gills and a few others


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> If only every single original Rider were going to be present in this movie



Well the Gills and Another Agito suits have been dmaaged beyond repair, but they pretty much grabbed up every other rider.


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2011)

If they really wanted to repair/recreate the Gills and Another Agito they could, Toei is just frugal as fuck. The same shit happened to Daguva's Perfect Form from Kuuga, and that's why we had that retarded DCD only "Zaguva" boss Grongi in AR Kuuga's world.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> If they really wanted to repair/recreate the Gills and Another Agito they could, Toei is just frugal as fuck. The same shit happened to Daguva's Perfect Form from Kuuga, and that's why we had that retarded *DCD only "Zaguva" boss Grongi in AR Kuuga's world*.



Ugh, I hated thay guy.

I hope that the 40th anniversary movie wont end up like some lame rehash of the Decade/Den-O movie.

Altho, seeing Eiji posessed by Momo would be pretty funny....


----------



## Stroev (Mar 29, 2011)

oh god everything in 27 was so full of WAT


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Feel like watching either Kiva or Kabuto again. Which one should I choose?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 29, 2011)

How about Agito or Kuuga instead.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Sadly the Moth Gods reaped Gills and a few others





Fang said:


> If they really wanted to repair/recreate the Gills and Another Agito they could, Toei is just frugal as fuck. The same shit happened to Daguva's Perfect Form from Kuuga, and that's why we had that retarded DCD only "Zaguva" boss Grongi in AR Kuuga's world.



Repair? Damaged?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2011)

I feel like watching something a bit more mid-later Heisei period Kamen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2011)

Then try Blade, Hibiki, or Kabuto.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Alright, so Kabuto it is then again.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 29, 2011)

Stroev said:


> oh god everything in 27 was so full of WAT



The look on Dates face when Hina knocked his ass out was fucking priceless.


Also the shocker grunt, that guy is full of lulz.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Mar 30, 2011)

Toei should do DNA themed show.


----------



## Fang (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh        aebos


----------



## Talon. (Mar 30, 2011)

wait, whut? is that a Hopper? 


Arishem said:


> Toei should do DNA themed show.



It'd be too much like Ben 10.

Altho, a Ben10/Decade Crossover would be somewhat win.


FINAL FORM RIDE: ULTIMATRIX.


----------



## Fang (Mar 30, 2011)

wut                  .


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Repair? Damaged?



Gills and Another Agito are gone forever, same with a few other suits

Mothra was displeased with Toei


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Pic there Darth, but can we have a spoiler tag on that so it doesnt mess up my formatting of the page?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 30, 2011)

Walking the path of Fashion, the man who will rule everything.


----------



## Fang (Mar 30, 2011)

Hiro Mizushima is just God.


He just needs to get rid of that goofy facial hair.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 30, 2011)

Kabuto owns you at everything, including novels and fashion.

But WTF is that hair. Either he remove his facial hair or make it blonde as well.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know why so many guys try the peach fuzz look. It never works. Ever.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

Fang said:


> *Hiro Mizushima is just God.*
> 
> 
> He just needs to get rid of that goofy facial hair.



Damn right he is


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le4o7YfmpLc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Den-O vs Kabuto

guess who wins


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2011)

Kabuto allllll the way baby. I would rather see Kabuto vs Kiva.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2011)

I am just done watching Igadevils review and it seems that the movie was pretty awesome.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wish the heisei riders got more screen time though.
It seems that the movies focuses more on the older riders.
Great leader and Shocker seem to be pretty badass in this movie.
Teddy lying death on the ground for 40 years was pretty sad



Also New Den-O is now just Den-O
I don't really get why they did this but whatever....


----------



## Fang (Apr 1, 2011)

Kiva would get his head stomped in.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> Kiva would get his head stomped in.



Kiva? Depends. Which form?


----------



## Fang (Apr 1, 2011)

Any form would get beaten by even Masked form Kabuto.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> Any form would get beaten by even Masked form Kabuto.



Lawls! I wish there was atleast a team up movie/special.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 2, 2011)

3 April 1971
-
3 April 2011
 :ho






40 Years of Kamen Rider


----------



## Fang (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Apr 4, 2011)

Fang said:


> Any form would get beaten by even Masked form Kabuto.



well, now that I think about it, yeah, Kiva<Kabuto.


Am I the only person that thinks a US adaptation of Kabuto would work?
Seriously, If they started completely from scratch with the filming (no stock footage AT ALL), kept the current script (editing of course to fit within FCC guidelines and all that bullshit.), threw in som high quality special effects, used somewhat well known actors (maybe Zachary Quinto? i dunno, first name that came to mind) I'm sure we'd get a masterpiece.
And don't let Saban do it either. we dont want this again:


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 5, 2011)

I've only seen W and now OOO, I'm enjoying both, and Ankh often makes me laugh, I'm sure he's a big softie really!


----------



## Talon. (Apr 6, 2011)

Ichigo and Nigo Muthafuckas


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2011)

zenieth posted that during OOO month

also a "making of" special for the 40th


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2011)

No Gills or Another Agito


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> No Gills or Another Agito





ONORE


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 9, 2011)

Some new OOO spoiler pics/ rumors and Accel Booster form:
Rumors:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> - Kazari is the one who gave Eiji the dinosaur medals. His objective is to let OOO and Birth to destroy themselves.
> 
> - Kazari betrayed Maki and worked with Giru, BUT he is used by Giru and in the end all of his Cores and taken by Giru
> 
> ...






Pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Accel booster form:
[YOUTUBE]0B7aP_NILdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2011)

Fuck yeah Uva!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 10, 2011)

> She also reveals that the Kougami foundation was based on Smart Brain from Kamen Rider 555. It is because she thought that Smart Brain was the most realistic company in the entire Kamen Rider franchise and Satonaka is just the toned down version of the Smart Brain Lady.


Smart Brain did not have CAKEBOSS.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 10, 2011)

Full Ankh:

*Spoiler*: __ 








I think he looks kind of weird but he does stand out from the other Greeed.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 10, 2011)

No wonder human Ankh's hair looks like what it is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2011)

>Date dying

Fuck the fuck no


----------



## Talon. (Apr 10, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Accel booster form:
> [YOUTUBE]0B7aP_NILdQ[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck yeah Accel.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 10, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> No wonder human Ankh's hair looks like what it is.


I wonder what the purple stuf on his face and right arm is.
Also the Panda yummy has to be one of my favorite monster designs in Kamen Rider.
It's so cute and badass at the same time.


Darth Nihilus said:


> >Date dying
> 
> Fuck the fuck no


Date was rumored to die even before his tv debut so it doesn't surprise me if he dies in the next couple episodes.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 10, 2011)

Has anyone here watched any of V3? I've been wanting to check it out for some time now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2011)

We haven't had a rider death since Kiva

We don't need another one, unless the character if fodder to begin with


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2011)

Date is decent and all but your still forgetting he was a fill-in character for Birth from the get-go. He was never going to survive.


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> Date is decent and all but your still forgetting he was a fill-in character for Birth from the get-go. He was never going to survive.


And it was obvious that Brotou was going to be Birth.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

i cant wait for 29

btw does anyone know where i can get the full theme song of 000?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 11, 2011)

What full theme song? Anything Goes?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2011)

> And it was obvious that Brotou was going to be Birth.


It was

but

I don't want Date to go


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 11, 2011)

Me either, Date makes me laugh..


----------



## Talon. (Apr 11, 2011)

KittieSocks said:


> Me either, Date makes me laugh..



I third that motion 

he's so cool.

I love your sig btw


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks!  How many eps is OOO does anyone know? Because W was quite long, just wondering!


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 11, 2011)

Apparently these spoilers are from a offical magazine:


> Eiji is supposed to get 5 purple Core Medals.
> 
> It says that Uva transforms into a pseudo Rider using the lobster, crab and scorpion Medals. Date is supposed to use it as well.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> What full theme song? Anything Goes?


yes and thank you


Kilogram said:


> It was
> 
> but
> 
> I don't want Date to go


same


Eunectes said:


> Apparently these spoilers are from a offical magazine:


interesting


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 11, 2011)

The panda yummy is so derpy it's hilarious. True Ankh looks cool as well, it's actually good that the Hand Ankh isn't a yummy like I was thinking for a while


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 12, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> It was
> 
> but
> 
> I don't want Date to go


Me too.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll wait for TV Nihon to release it.


----------



## Fang (Apr 12, 2011)

lol                               .


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2011)

KittieSocks said:


> I'll wait for TV Nihon to release it.



ahahhaha           .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2011)

>Eternal movie teaser at the end of W Returns


----------



## Talon. (Apr 12, 2011)

finally, new episode of OOO after school c:


So wait, whats the deal with Ankh and uh....Ankh?

Im so confused


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2011)

Accel movie was 

so this month the Accel movie
next month Movie War CORE
the next one the Director's Cut of A to Z with the alternate ending
and then ETERNAL


good time to be a Double fan


----------



## Talon. (Apr 13, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Accel movie was
> 
> so this month the Accel movie
> next month Movie War CORE
> ...



LOL I have no idea how to use OTs scripts and raws. :derp


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2011)

1 start Windows Media Player Classic
2 View->Options;
3 Playback->Output
4 Check DirectShow Video->Haali's blah blah
5 Press OK
6 Close and Re-Start Windows Media Player Classic

then play the raw on MPC and then on the first tab click "load subtitle" and select the script.


----------



## Fang (Apr 13, 2011)

Movie Wars 2011 is an OOO's movie, not Double's fyi.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2011)

I just use "CORE" to make it easier to distinquish


----------



## Fang (Apr 13, 2011)

Makes sense.

That said I caught up on OOO's after leaving off at #25. We're near the 30's now, this is typically when the majority of character arcs get revealed or finished. Now is a nice time to introduce that Uva/third Rider.

And I'm happy to hear the rumors about Cazali's end coming soon. And speaking of which, considering that Cazali claimed Uva still hasn't absorbed the Core medals of Gamel's/Mezul's that he has out of fear (and let's be honest Cazali is acting the same way outside of using Mezul's with Gamel's own ones too), I highly expect Uva to pick up Cazali's core medals.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 13, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> 1 start Windows Media Player Classic
> 2 View->Options;
> 3 Playback->Output
> 4 Check DirectShow Video->Haali's blah blah
> ...



thanks

also a new BuraKaWani picture.




I just finished the accel movie its so damn good.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys. I wanted to give you all this, as Darth requested I make a Kamen Rider skin for the forum.




```
@-moz-document domain("narutoforums.com") {


body { 
background-image: url("http://i.imgur.com/HCDgN.png") !important;
background-attachment: fixed !important;
background-repeat: fixed !important;
background-position: fixed !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #000000 !important;
color: #5b5551 !important;
font: 10pt "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
margin: 0px !important;
padding: 0px !important;
}
a:link, body_alink { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited, body_avisited { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover, a:active, body_ahover { 
color: #A30000 !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.page { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #090909 !important;
color: #5b5551 !important;
}
td, th, p, li { 
font: 8pt "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.tborder { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #000000 !important;
color: #656565 !important;
border: 1px solid #1e1e1e !important;
}
.tcat { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/gradients/gradient_tcat.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
color: #737373 !important;
font: 700 11px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
border-bottom: 1px solid #161616 !important;
}
.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover { 
color: #A30000 !important;
text-decoration: underline;
}
.thead { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/gradients/gradient_tcat.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #141414 !important;
color: #7d7d7d !important;
font: 10px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
border-bottom: 1px solid #1b1b1b !important;
}
.thead a:link, .thead_alink { 
color: #7d7d7d !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited { 
color: #7d7d7d !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover { 
color: #A30000 !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.tfoot { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/gradients/gradient_tcat.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
color: #7d7d7d !important;
}
.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink { 
color: #7d7d7d !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited { 
color: #7d7d7d !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover { 
color: #A30000 !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.alt1, .alt1Active { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
color: #5b5551 !important;
font: 9pt/16px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.alt2, .alt2Active { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
color: #5b5551 !important;
font: 8pt/16px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.inlinemod { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #010712 !important;
color: #5d5d5d !important;
}
.wysiwyg { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #f5f5ff !important;
color: #000000 !important;
font: 8pt "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
textarea, .bginput { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0b0b0b !important;
color: #505d70 !important;
font: 700 8pt "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
border: 1px solid #252525 !important;
}
.bginput option, .bginput optgroup { 
font-size: 8pt !important;
font-family: "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.button { 
font: 10px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
select { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0b0b0b !important;
color: #505d70 !important;
font: 700 10px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
border: 1px solid #252525 !important;
}
option, optgroup { 
font-size: 10px !important;
font-family: "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.smallfont { 
font: 8pt "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.time { 
color: #656565 !important;
}
.navbar { 
font: 11px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.highlight { 
color: #ff0000 !important;
font-weight: 700 !important;
}
.fjsel { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #3e5c92 !important;
color: #e0e0f6 !important;
}
.fjdpth0 { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #f7f7f7 !important;
color: #000000 !important;
}
.panel { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #121212 !important;
color: #656565 !important;
padding: 10px !important;
border: 1px solid #2a2a2a !important;
}
.panelsurround { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #1c1c1c !important;
color: #656565 !important;
}
legend { 
color: #767676 !important;
font: 10px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
padding: 2px !important;
}
.vbmenu_control { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/gradients/gradient_tcat.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
color: #737373 !important;
font: 700 11px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
white-space: nowrap !important;
cursor: pointer !important;
border-left: 1px solid #222222 !important;
}
.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover { 
color: #A30000 !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.vbmenu_popup { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #1c1c1c !important;
color: #656565 !important;
border: 1px solid #2a2a2a !important;
}
.vbmenu_option { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #121212 !important;
color: #656565 !important;
font: 11px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
white-space: nowrap !important;
cursor: pointer !important;
}
.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink { 
color: #656565 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited { 
color: #656565 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover { 
color: #A30000 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
.vbmenu_hilite { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #121212 !important;
color: #505d70 !important;
font: 11px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
white-space: nowrap !important;
cursor: pointer !important;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink { 
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited { 
color: #505d70 !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover { 
color: #A30000 !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.bigusername { 
font-size: 14pt !important;
}
td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { 
padding: 4px !important;
}
.pagenav a { 
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.pagenav td { 
padding: 2px 4px !important;
}
.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { 
color: #777777 !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { 
color: #ff4400 !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { 
color: #dddddd !important;
}
.fieldset { 
margin-bottom: 6px !important;
}
.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { 
font-size: 11px !important;
}
#wrapper { 
width: 840px !important;
margin: 0px auto !important;
padding-top: 98px !important;
}
#header { 
height: 97px !important;
width: 100% !important;
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_base/header_rep.gif");
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
border: 1px solid #191919 !important;
}
.navbox { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_base/navbar_rep.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #151515 !important;
height: 31px !important;
border: 1px solid #161616 !important;
white-space: nowrap !important;
cursor: pointer !important;
}
.navm a { 
color: #787878 !important;
font: 700 11px "tahoma" !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
margin-right: 15px !important;
}
.navm a:hover { 
color: #9a9a9a !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.tcat_main { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_base/tcat_rep.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
}
.tcat-wing { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_base/tcat_leftw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 23px !important;
height: 31px !important;
float: left !important;
}
.avatar-box { 
width: 150px !important;
margin-right: auto !important;
margin-bottom: 0px !important;
margin-left: auto !important;
border-top: 1px solid #2b2b2b !important;
border-right: 1px solid #2b2b2b !important;
border-left: 1px solid #2b2b2b !important;
margin-top: 34px !important;
}
.box-cap { 
margin: 0px auto !important;
text-align: center !important;
}
.box-main { 
text-align: center !important;
margin: 0px auto !important;
padding-bottom: 10px !important;
}
.box-pants { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/box_pants_rep.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
height: 20px !important;
text-align: center !important;
}
.cap-left { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/box_cap_leftw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 8px !important;
height: 7px !important;
float: left !important;
margin-top: -1px !important;
margin-left: -1px !important;
}
.cap-right { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/box_cap_rightw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 100% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 8px !important;
height: 7px !important;
float: right !important;
margin-top: -1px !important;
margin-right: -1px !important;
}
.pants-left { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/box_pants_leftw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 8px !important;
height: 20px !important;
float: left !important;
margin-left: -1px !important;
}
.pants-right { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/box_pants_rightw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 100% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 8px !important;
height: 20px !important;
float: right !important;
margin-right: -1px !important;
}
.cap-set { 
padding: 5px !important;
}
.avatar-custom { 
padding: 4px !important;
border: 4px double #161616 !important;
}
.online-box { 
width: 24px !important;
height: 20px !important;
margin: 0px auto !important;
}
.postbit-toolbox { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/postbit_toolbox_rep.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
height: 31px !important;
margin: 0px auto !important;
}
.toolbox-right { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/postbit_toolbox_rightw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 100% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 7px !important;
height: 31px !important;
float: right !important;
}
.toolbox-left { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/postbit_toolbox_leftw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 7px !important;
height: 31px !important;
float: left !important;
}
.toolbox-main { 
padding: 5px 20px 0px !important;
}
.fieldset { 
border: none !important;
border-top: 1px solid #2a2a2a !important;
}
.tborder-alt { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
border: 1px solid #2a2a2a !important;
}
.notice_alt1 { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #140606 !important;
border: 1px solid #2d1212 !important;
color: #945050 !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/reply.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:30px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/XNGxy.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 112px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/edit.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/9sOUx.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 20px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/quote.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/A0pWn.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 20px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/multiquote_off.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/p3BYu.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 20px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/quickreply.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/DfSyC.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 20px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/header.jpg"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:276px !important;
background-image: url("http://i.imgur.com/8cpSi.png") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 1020px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/newthread.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:30px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/wqOVd.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 112px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/user_online.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/user_online.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/user_offline.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/user_offline.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/multiquote_on.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/eTw3I.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 20px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/sendpm.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:29px !important;
background-image: url("http://wsjcommunity.net/forums/images/BluEVO/buttons/sendpm.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 98px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_hot.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/KIn5N.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_dot_hot.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/5orxe.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_dot_hot_new.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/Uupd4.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_dot.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/Uupd4.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_hot_new.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/AMbrx.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_hot_lock.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/p1R46.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_lock.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/p1R46.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_dot_hot_lock.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/ABraQ.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/collapse_tcat.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:16px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/D0TSf.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/collapse_tcat_collapsed.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:16px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/aFkWN.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/misc/menu_open.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:10px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/X15G4.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 14px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_new.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/GReYd.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/wtlPU.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/forward.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:22px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/wC7up.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 68px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/reply_small.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:22px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/jftCU.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 68px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/forum_new.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:51px !important;
background-image: url("http://i.imgur.com/ebFvV.png") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 51px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/forum_old.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:51px !important;
background-image: url("http://i.imgur.com/3Fe7O.png") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 51px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/forum_link.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:51px !important;
background-image: url("http://i.imgur.com/3Fe7O.png") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 51px !important;
}
```


I know nothing of the show really, but was really impressed by the fan art for it, and the amazing logos I was able to choose from for icons. So if any of you are interested, just download Stylish for Firefox, and paste that code in there. Then switch to kakashi beta, and you will have your kamen rider skin. Darth can vouch that it came out pretty good.

Well, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2011)

can't see the quote or edit buttons anymore


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, they're there


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2011)

I said I can't see them

I never said they were gone


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2011)

I know


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Imgur might just be acting up.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah looks like that was it


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

I've posted the rest of my work in the Lounge, link is in my sig. Hopefully people pitch in and make cool shit for everyone.

You guys could easily customize the KR skin to use the logos of your favorite... clans, I'm guessing? I just did a google search, and there was a bunch of awesome looking logos.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2011)

For some reason I can't see the banner up top. Other than that, everything else seems in order.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> For some reason I can't see the banner up top. Other than that, everything else seems in order.



Are you still having that problem?  If so then are you using the kakashi skin?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Are you still having that problem?  If so then are you using the kakashi skin?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2011)

I use Chrome.

Is it compatible?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes. If you click the link in my sig, there's a screenshot of what you need to do to have it work on Chrome. If you have any questions, eternal fail is the pro with that stuff. Should work though! You also need to remove the "@moz........" line at the top.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Yes. If you click the link in my sig, there's a screenshot of what you need to do to have it work on Chrome. If you have any questions, eternal fail is the pro with that stuff. Should work though! You also need to remove the "@moz........" line at the top.



lol i have no idea how to do it, i can find anything in chrome that looks like that.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

Can you take a screenshot of what you are using in Chrome? When you click on Options for Stylish, that page is what should come up.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, now that i FINALLY got it to work....what are your thoughts on BuraKaWani?


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

I want the dino combo


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> I want the dino combo



me too. we'll see it in the next few episodes, i think

Also rumors on the next series.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 16, 2011)

The stuff to do with the next series sounds interesting...


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2011)

where is uva?


----------



## Talon. (Apr 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> where is uva?



pfft hell if i know.

Hes probably off somewhere not giving a shit about Cazali or the other greed and hes just sitting there being pissed off and emo because hes not as awesome as he thinks. or something like that.


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2011)

"But i was in the music video"


----------



## Talon. (Apr 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> "But i was in the music video"



lol the music video.

that song is so catchy but the vid was REALLY corny.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 16, 2011)

Talon. said:


> me too. we'll see it in the next few episodes, i think
> 
> Also rumors on the next series.


I don,t think the dino combo debuts until 35.
You may see some glimps of it because this weeks episode has a flashback abouth how the original ooo went insane.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2011)

None of the combos are true Final forms, including TaJaDor, and mid to late 30's is usually yes when we see a main's final form. For some reason if the Dino combo debuts at that time, then his ultimate won't till be much later.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 16, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t think the dino combo debuts until 35.
> You may see some glimps of it because this weeks episode has a flashback abouth how the original ooo went insane.



thatll be interesting 



Fang said:


> None of the combos are true Final forms, including TaJaDor, and mid to late 30's is usually yes when we see a main's final form. For some reason if the Dino combo debuts at that time, then his ultimate won't till be much later.



i concur.

I heard rumors that he'll have a powered-up version of TaJaDor or TaToBa.


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2011)

im gonna guess both, powered up tajador


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 17, 2011)

Fang said:


> None of the combos are true Final forms, including TaJaDor, and mid to late 30's is usually yes when we see a main's final form. For some reason if the Dino combo debuts at that time, then his ultimate won't till be much later.


Why do you think that the dino combo isn't OOO ultimate???


Talon. said:


> I heard rumors that he'll have a powered-up version of TaJaDor or TaToBa.


Those rumors are fake.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 18, 2011)

Those rumours are fake? Fair enough, it'll be interesting to see what the ultimate form is then.


----------



## Fang (Apr 18, 2011)

Because the Dino Combo looks like shit for one. Notice the lack of knee guards and complete leggings like TaJaDor, that was intentional. Full combos aren't final forms.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2011)

Different rumors for next series which are being backed up by tripfags from 2chan

Fouze or Fuze or something is the title
Astronaut and space themed, can mix and match his arm weapons
high school student protag


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2011)

purple medals next week


----------



## Fang (Apr 18, 2011)

And besides, why the thus far credible rumors about TaJaDor and TaToBa getting powered up and a final form utilizing all the Core medals at once if the Dino combo was the final form? Makes no sense.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2011)

here

ZX Special subbed by NF's own Midnight Crew Subs


----------



## Nate Near (Apr 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV5cSeMOxiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2011)

Cake boss is at it again with his large ham.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 20, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Different rumors for next series which are being backed up by tripfags from 2chan
> 
> Fouze or Fuze or something is the title
> Astronaut and space themed, can mix and match his arm weapons
> high school student protag


Fouze???
I would like to see a space themed rider but how does a high school student become a astronaut???


Fang said:


> And besides, why the thus far credible rumors about TaJaDor and TaToBa getting powered up and a final form utilizing all the Core medals at once if the Dino combo was the final form? Makes no sense.


It also makes no sense that OOO could have a combo that is made out of 
all the core medals since the king turned into a coffin when he tried to scan a bunch of core medals.
Also there is no mention of that kind of final form in any toy catalog.
The only chances i see fore those TaJaDor and TaToBa getting powered up rumors to be true are:
1. They pull a full Ankh and don,t reveal him until the episode preview.
2. It appears somewere in the last 10 episodes.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2011)

Final form is tasting the rainbow of Skittles core medals, current main always surpasses previous, see Godai vs the past Kuuga. It makes more sense. Either way purple form isn't the final form.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]f6_ctkElxBg[/YOUTUBE]

This made me laugh sooo hard


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh hey that got reupped.  Thought that was lost in the dark abyss of the internet


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2011)

im good like that


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2011)

spoilers on next few OOO


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2011)

i really cant wait for these eps


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 21, 2011)

Seems that the writer of the hopper yummy arc is doing some of the episodes again.
Also the unicorn yummy better be epic.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2011)

oh u

also I assume you're the same guy from HJU


----------



## Nate Near (Apr 22, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> oh u
> 
> also I assume you're the same guy from HJU



And who are you?


----------



## Fang (Apr 22, 2011)

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm Castiel, I normally just post in the media matrix


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2011)

I want to see Uva back.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2011)

He's in the next episode


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2011)

So I finally watched episode 30:

So jesus christ, an angry young Maki murdered his own sister, in her sleep, by setting her entire room and their home on fire, out of jealously and spite, because she planned on leaving him for her husband once she was married? That's bleaker and darker than 90% of even Heisei or most of what you see with Showa Kamen Rider.

Was not expecting that.

At all.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2011)

Maki's reasoning for doing it was even more fucked up.

His sister was actually a bitch, so he killed her so he could _imagine_ she was nice.  If she's dead he can't be reminded of what a bitch she was.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 23, 2011)

Wuts goin on in here?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2011)

Fang said:


> So I finally watched episode 30:
> 
> So jesus christ, an angry young Maki murdered his own sister, in her sleep, by setting her entire room and their home on fire, out of jealously and spite, because she planned on leaving him for her husband once she was married? That's bleaker and darker than 90% of even Heisei or most of what you see with Showa Kamen Rider.
> 
> ...



During that whole scene I was all 



Kilogram said:


> Maki's reasoning for doing it was even more fucked up.
> 
> His sister was actually a bitch, so he killed her so he could _imagine_ she was nice.  If she's dead he can't be reminded of what a bitch she was.



Holy fuck...

No wonder he freaked out and told Chiyoko to leave. She was pretty much everything he imagined brought to reality.


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 23, 2011)

YESSSSSSSS I FINALLY FOUND THE KR THREAD!!!!!!
I actually watched 13 Riders Special first. It was confusing. Then I watched The full series of Ryuki. Asakura is a real man . Then I watched 13 Riders Special again. Still had no clue what the heck was going on.

EDIT: I replied to the wrong page


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 23, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> YESSSSSSSS I FINALLY FOUND THE KR THREAD!!!!!!
> I actually watched 13 Riders Special first. It was confusing. Then I watched The full series of Ryuki. Asakura is a real man . Then I watched 13 Riders Special again. Still had no clue what the heck was going on.
> 
> EDIT: I replied to the wrong page



lol


this is the midst of OOO discussion i'd assume.


also kick hopper set. good choice.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck.

I've been away all week.

any news NOT concerning Episode 30? (i havent watched it yet so dont spoil it )


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Uva once again putting the credit to his name that his importance to the plot is massively important. He's once again gotten even craftier and smarter, thinking up a devious plot of seeding dozens of pseudo-Yummies and letting them slowly building up his Cell medals in the same or similar style Mezul did prior. And it pays off.

Eiji using TaUTa (Hawk Eel Octopus) was totally powerless against him, and similarly Birth/Date did awful in their short match before Eiji used his Red combo/TaJaDor. And he only managed again to make the fight more equal and score a blow on Uva when he made the mistake of leaping into the air where Ankh's Combo has the superiority. But even though he lost Gamel and Mezul's Core medals, he gained Ankh's own.

Uva you are the fucking best.


----------



## lambda (Apr 25, 2011)

Good to see Uva was busy being awesome while he wasn't on screen. I don't remember, are all his yummies based on good desires? 

Aside from that I'm surprised the new yummy fell in one episode, makes me wonder if its progenitor will stick around longer. A spot has just been opened after all.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2011)

Maki is officially starting to creep me out.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 25, 2011)

Uva being able to hang with Tadajor

Like a boss


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2011)

lambda said:


> Good to see Uva was busy being awesome while he wasn't on screen. I don't remember, are all his yummies based on good desires?
> 
> Aside from that I'm surprised the new yummy fell in one episode, makes me wonder if its progenitor will stick around longer. A spot has just been opened after all.



His is mostly centered on stuff relating to pride or hubris though but yeah. 

Battaman 

Also doubly interesting that Uva more Cell medals to compensate for power and he apparently has what appears to be thousands of more...and wants to bring back Mezul and Gamel as well.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Uva being able to hang with Tadajor
> 
> Like a boss



So could Cazali and Ankh's own Yummy. Uva was really didn't even to be trying in that fight while Eiji was trying to go Liu Kang on his ass (and failing), only bad move was going to the sky where TaJaDor had the advantage.

Core medals... their like Pokemon types, Combos generally aren't do it all tell-all forms.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck, Gotou is being sneaky.

I would not want the Cakeboss popping up on my computer.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 25, 2011)

Not to mention that he didn't even have his complete set of Core Medals at the time. Imagine Uva with all of his medals hopped up on a fuckton of Cell Medals.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2011)

He has 8 core Medals before that fight + Gamel's one, and Mezul's one. The best part was how he again shit-stomped all over Birth's ass and was simply STANDING there laughing off OOO's TaTUa (Hawk Eel Octopus) electric attacks.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 25, 2011)

Complete Ankh vs Uva

Make it happen people.

Rematch of the century.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2011)

Apparently the next Rider will be called Fouze.


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 25, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Apparently the next Rider will be called Fouze.


Uva will be the next rider. I don't want to see no chunky spaceman


----------



## Nate Near (Apr 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Uva will be the next rider.* I don't want to see no chunky spaceman*



So you want to see a chunky spaceman.


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 25, 2011)

fffff double negative 
Uva will be the next rider. Of that there is not doubt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 25, 2011)

**


----------



## lambda (Apr 25, 2011)

Fang said:


> He has 8 core Medals before that fight + Gamel's one, and Mezul's one. The best part was how he again shit-stomped all over Birth's ass and was simply STANDING there laughing off OOO's TaTUa (Hawk Eel Octopus) electric attacks.


Not only Uva is a smart fucker, but he is a true bro. Clearly that man is a Hopper in disguise.



King Hopper said:


> Uva will be the next rider. I don't want to see no chunky spaceman


Spacemen are pretty cool.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2011)

lambda what would you do if Another Agito, Chalice, Hopper Bros, and Uva had a gaiden set in DCD


----------



## lambda (Apr 25, 2011)

They'd travel through the world one step before DCD and wreck everyone's shit rright before he arrives. Then the main show would start to make sense.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Uva will be the next rider. I don't want to see no chunky spaceman






edit: lambda


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Uva will be the next rider. I don't want to see no chunky spaceman



If you had taken the time to read, it said that The next SERIES will be called Fouze.

Jeez. 


And whats wrong with spacemen?  
Dont you watch Ultraman?


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm just afraid it'll look like this:

Ultraman's suit is a pimpsuit


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> I'm just afraid it'll look like this:
> 
> Ultraman's suit is a pimpsuit



it probably wont. My guess is that Itll end up looking like a cross between Kabuto and Isaac Clarke's suit from the second Dead Space.


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2011)

It seems at though they are making a Gokaiger X Kamen Rider OOO movie with the Gokaiger's Henshining into OOO's full combos


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2011)

lol if Don gets GataKiriBa and Joe gets fucking ShaUTa


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2011)

seems like its going that way


----------



## Talon. (Apr 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> It seems at though they are making a Gokaiger X Kamen Rider OOO movie with the Gokaiger's Henshining into OOO's full combos


I saw that, it'll be wierd to see lol.


Fang said:


> lol if Don gets GataKiriBa and Joe gets fucking ShaUTa



If thats how it works, then Luka get Latoratah, and Marvelous would obviously get TajaDol. So wait, what the hell would Ahim get? SaGoZo? PuToTyra?


----------



## lambda (Apr 27, 2011)

Ahim confirmed for strongest Gokaiger.


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2011)

If its based on color why would Gokai PINK get a Silver/white combo?


----------



## lambda (Apr 27, 2011)

She'll get the purple.


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2011)

Berserker Aihm.
Berserker Don (yeah that's what happened to Eiji the first time he used a combo, and GataKiriBa seems to make the user angry/rage).

Lol.

Also a new Kamen Rider game, Generations or something, confirmed for the DS, and not 3DS. Fuck yeah. Here' hoping it doesn't suck.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2011)

Fang said:


> If its based on color why would Gokai PINK get a Silver/white combo?



GaoWhite, whites have been stand ins for pinks.  Also there is no pink combo right now.


So yeah, I'm guessing Eiji will be PToTyra


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2011)

6th Silver Ranger gets  PuToTyra Ahim gets SaGozo Eiji probably uses TaToBa or a new form


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> GaoWhite, whites have been stand ins for pinks.  Also there is no pink combo right now.
> 
> 
> So yeah, I'm guessing Eiji will be PToTyra



She also used Gao's GekiViolet before.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2011)

BraKaWani?



> She also used Gao's GekiViolet before.


I'm fairly certain that was Don and Ahim got GekiChopper, who was white


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2011)

That's because there's no relation to Green in Gekiranger for Don. 

She has used black as well, see Kakuranger.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 27, 2011)

Assuming that the Fouze rumor is correct, the Riders should be themed after the planets. Mars Rider will ruin your shit.


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 27, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Assuming that the Fouze rumor is correct, the Riders should be themed after the planets. Mars Rider will ruin your shit.



Or it could be constellation still, like the old rumors said?
Probably look Gransazer themed then


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2011)

So Kamen Rider meets Sailor Scouts? :gio


----------



## Arishem (Apr 27, 2011)

Screw the scouts. The mythology of the spheres is untarnished by a short-lived (in comparison) manga/anime series.


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 27, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Screw the scouts. The mythology of the spheres is untarnished by a short-lived (in comparison) manga/anime series.


Oi. The yellow moomoo ranger actually looked pretty cool.

Gransazer wasn't bad, it just ended badly. I was referring to all those rumors about the symbol scheme last year. Like Saggitarius, Leo, Pisces, etc..


----------



## Talon. (Apr 27, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> BuraKaWani?
> 
> I'm fairly certain that was Don and Ahim got GekiChopper, who was white


Yes, you are correct.


Fang said:


> That's because there's no relation to Green in Gekiranger for Don.
> 
> She has used black as well, see Kakuranger.


Dont forget she has access to GoOnBlack, and Im pretty sure she has Black Bison from Liveman. She only did NinjaBlack for the one episode tho.


Arishem said:


> Assuming that the Fouze rumor is correct, the Riders should be themed after the planets. Mars Rider will ruin your shit.



If thats the case, Jupiter Rider would be a fatass.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 28, 2011)

Some spoilers and scans from OOO:



Scans:
*Spoiler*: __ 











Episode spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				DecaEnd said:
			
		

> Episode 32:
> Doctor Maki betrayed the Kougami Foundation and is now working with Kazari and the other Ankh.
> Date starts to remember that he has actually met Eiji before and Eiji's sad past slowly unfolds.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 28, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Some spoilers and scans from OOO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Predictions*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that a new OOO form I see?
If Mezul and Gamel are really coming back, how are they going to keep up with the current competition?
Something tells me Eiji was a rebel in high school


----------



## Talon. (Apr 28, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Some spoilers and scans from OOO:



I think Ankh is finally done with Eiji's bullshit.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 28, 2011)

Kickhopper vs Gatack.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 29, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Kickhopper vs Gatack.



A battle for the ages.

Or hell, maybe Kabuto vs. Barry Allen...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 29, 2011)

Hen..............shin


----------



## lambda (May 1, 2011)

My 32 raw where?


----------



## Eunectes (May 1, 2011)

lambda said:


> My 32 raw where?



Here:
[YOUTUBE]uK_qTA0cIYA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dfTtSLrPYe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (May 2, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Here:
> [YOUTUBE]uK_qTA0cIYA[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]dfTtSLrPYe4[/YOUTUBE]



LOL, Vids removed by user.
Serious question: If there was a chance for another Heisei Series to come stateside, anyone got any ideas? Id kill to see Double. It'd work perfect in Chicago IMO.


----------



## Eunectes (May 2, 2011)

Talon. said:


> LOL, Vids removed by user.
> Serious question: If there was a chance for another Heisei Series to come stateside, anyone got any ideas? Id kill to see Double. It'd work perfect in Chicago IMO.


I don,t think they have the budget to film there.
I think it is beter to just make a up a city.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2011)

Sub is out

Eiji's origin story


----------



## Talon. (May 2, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t think they have the budget to film there.
> I think it is beter to just make a up a city.



I mean just using it as a mild backdrop, they could digitally dress up any city and call it Chicago.

Hell, I even wrote a short fanfic, but i gotta find it still


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 2, 2011)

OOO is on a fucking tear lately.


----------



## Fang (May 2, 2011)

I like Boss Uva arcs.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2011)

tell me this isnt cute[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLC-phc6h48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Nate Near (May 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> tell me this isnt cute[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLC-phc6h48[/YOUTUBE]



It's not cute.

You asked me to say it isn't.


----------



## Talon. (May 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> tell me this isnt cute[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLC-phc6h48[/YOUTUBE]



DAAAAAW :33

thats too cute.


----------



## lambda (May 5, 2011)

Tell me this isn't cute.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRs-BSMgqnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2011)

bad lambda bad


----------



## lambda (May 5, 2011)

Girls in short shorts>>>> Guys in armor. Fact.


----------



## Eunectes (May 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> Girls in short shorts>>>> Guys in armor. Fact.


It doesn,t change the fact that the music sucks.


----------



## lambda (May 5, 2011)

You just can't appreciate generic pop.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 5, 2011)

Hen ....Shin


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 5, 2011)

lambda go to your room


----------



## Eunectes (May 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> You just can't appreciate generic pop.


I can appreciate a generic pop song just fine but what i can,t appreciate is a shitty remake of a good song.


----------



## lambda (May 5, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> It doesn,t change the fact that the music sucks.


I just realized you agreed with me. 

Negged.


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2011)

could TheBee piloting a Zaku beat Strike Freedom?


----------



## Talon. (May 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> Tell me this isn't cute.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRs-BSMgqnI[/YOUTUBE]



dear god 

so hot.


----------



## lambda (May 5, 2011)

Fang said:


> could TheBee piloting a Zaku beat Strike Freedom?


Worse come to worse, he'll throw the Zaku at SF. Reactor going critical is optional.


----------



## Talon. (May 7, 2011)

Just watched OOO 32. holy hell, I love PuToTyra. Especially when he *SHOVES HIS GODDAMN HAND INTO THE GROUND FOR MEDAGABURYU*


----------



## Eunectes (May 8, 2011)

Episode 33 RAW:
found streaming for the episode


----------



## King Hopper (May 8, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Episode 33 RAW:
> found streaming for the episode


Waah 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Putoterano can onshot dino yummies with uncharged punchs now? Boss Uva has competition


----------



## Talon. (May 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Waah
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



you just dont fuck with PuToTyra. 

I thought about something just the other day. If the Gokaigers are getting OOO Ranger Keys, wouldnt it make sense to give OOO a Gokaiger Medal? If it was to happen, it would probably be non canon like the Panda Medal.


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrI1Rygx2aU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Hopper (May 9, 2011)

Just watched the new episode with subs, someone uploaded it on facebook. So much sexual tension in one episode.


----------



## Talon. (May 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Just watched the new episode with subs, someone uploaded it on facebook. So much sexual tension in one episode.



Sexual Tension? 

thats just...wierd.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 10, 2011)

Ankh?


----------



## Talon. (May 10, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Ankh?



Oh you.

Wait....Ankh and Hina?


----------



## lambda (May 10, 2011)

It's close friendship. Don't tell me you guys never had a real friend.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 10, 2011)

WTF is going on in the Decade movies?  

I'm totally lost.


----------



## Fang (May 11, 2011)

All Riders vs Dai Shocker? Den-O x Decade? Movie Wars 2010/Decade x Double?


----------



## ghstwrld (May 11, 2011)

All Riders vs Dai Shocker and Movie Wars 2010/Decade x Double.

Do they both deal with events immediately after the last episode?  Unless I'm totally mistaken, it seems like they do, yet they're wildly different.


----------



## Fang (May 11, 2011)

They did a special/changed version of 30 and 31 but they still dont' go into All Riders vs Dai Shocker probably. All Riders was totally different from what it was originally intended and the updated/changed last two episodes don't help things either. And Movies Wars 2010, DCD got less limelight than Double did so it didn't get that retcon on the movie.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 11, 2011)

Um, I'm sorry, what?


----------



## King Hopper (May 11, 2011)

Your incomprehension is Decade's fault. Onore Decaido.
Decade's ending was sort of open ended, a lot of things got changed by the actual release of the movie than was originally intended.


----------



## Legend (May 11, 2011)

Soooo many homosexual undertones, kelsey will love this ep


----------



## Talon. (May 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> Soooo many homosexual undertones, kelsey will love this ep





thats uh....gonna be wierd for me. not too familiar with any kind of undertones in KR. ( i started watching near the end of Kiva)


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 11, 2011)

Philip looks fine.:ho


----------



## Legend (May 12, 2011)

Talon. said:


> thats uh....gonna be wierd for me. not too familiar with any kind of undertones in KR. ( i started watching near the end of Kiva)



watch it asap


OOO is my 1stpek


----------



## KittieSocks (May 12, 2011)

Philip.. what've you done?!


----------



## Nate Near (May 14, 2011)

KittieSocks said:


> Philip.. what've you done?!



It was for Shotaro.


----------



## Eunectes (May 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]U0K2V6AEDj4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gBWSuLeUQeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Hopper (May 14, 2011)

Talon. said:


> thats uh....gonna be wierd for me. not too familiar with any kind of undertones in KR. ( i started watching near the end of Kiva)



You honestly couldn't see any in Dic- Decade?


----------



## Talon. (May 14, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> You honestly couldn't see any in Dic- Decade?



not really. then again, i wasnt looking for any


----------



## Son Goku (May 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> You honestly couldn't see any in Dic- Decade?



Maybe he just completely deleted decade from his mind.

I did that after watching that fail.


No goddamn way Decade could beat any rider, especially in the movie were he beat Kabuto. That was pure lies and shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2011)

You do realize that they were jobbing to Decade, right?


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

You do also realize all the Heisei Riders were the AR ones too right? 

Hell AR Kabuto > DiEnd + IXA & Psyga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2011)

Because there's no way in Hell that Decade would have beaten the majority of them, especially in their base forms.


----------



## Son Goku (May 15, 2011)

He beat Kabuto, Skyrider, and Super-1.

AR riders or not that's some serious favoritism to Decade.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2011)

When you want to save the universe from being destroyed, what else is there to do?


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBMAnhXq1sQ[/YOUTUBE]

Never gets old.


----------



## Son Goku (May 15, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> When you want to save the universe from being destroyed, what else is there to do?



Cop out of an answer.


also that defeat by real blade show cases what would happen to him in a fight with all the real riders.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2011)

Didn't the AR Riders lose on purpose though...I remember hearing somewhere about that.


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

They purposely allowed themselves to be defeated by Decade. 

Except AR Kuuga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2011)

Yes, they did.


----------



## Son Goku (May 15, 2011)

AR riders deserved to be defeated anyway.


----------



## King Hopper (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuQtDAXmm44[/YOUTUBE]

Just look at the way Failbuto runs at 0:43. Tendou would never degrade himself so.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)

i just started KR with 000 so is Decade a bad guy?


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2011)

Preview for OOO's 35 next week:

- Uva vs Cazali and False Ankh
- Maki creates the Unicorn Yummy
- Shingo's persona resurfaces


----------



## King Hopper (May 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> i just started KR with 000 so is Decade a bad guy?



If by bad guy you mean a terrible character, then yes. Everything is Dickeido's fault. EVERYTHING


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)

everyone i know says that, he's THAT bad?


----------



## Eunectes (May 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> everyone i know says that, he's THAT bad?


He was the leader of Shocker(The All Riders version) so yes he is that bad.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)

thats not canon right >.>?

OOOs would trash him right?


----------



## Eunectes (May 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> thats not canon right >.>?
> 
> OOOs would trash him right?


It tells the backstory of Decade so some of it should be canon.
OOO wouldn,t have much trouble with base/complete Decade depending on the combo he is using.
Violent Emotion Decade would be a problem since he can clock up without transforming into Kabuto first.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)

oh thats interesting

does anyone think eiji will eventually control the purple combo?


----------



## KittieSocks (May 16, 2011)

I believe he will control it at some point...


----------



## Talon. (May 16, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> It tells the backstory of Decade so some of it should be canon.
> OOO wouldn,t have much trouble with base/complete Decade depending on the combo he is using.
> Violent Emotion Decade would be a problem since he can clock up without transforming into Kabuto first.


I dont count anything in Decade as canon. fuck you, Decade. Fuck you.

Violent Emotion or no, if Eiji pulled out a combo like ShaUTa or TaJaDol, Dickade would be fucked.


KittieSocks said:


> I believe he will control it at some point...



I concur. Although, one of two things will happen.
-Eiji will completely lose control
-Eiji will gain complete control over PuToTyra and deliver an epic beatdown to Uva.


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2011)

ShaUTA sucks. 

Regardless, DCD can use any Heisei Riders powers. He isn't the STRONGEST, but he's one of the most broken Riders. All of the powers of the main past nine Riders (Kuuga - Kiva), and form rides even on Double (FangFang/JokerJoker) on Philip and Shotaro who came after him.

Violent Emotion/Fury Decade can do stupid stuff like Clock Up, Accel, or Mach without actually changing into Faiz or Kabuto. So yeah, he's fucking strong.


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _hey spoilers for the core movie_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4rFf946o08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2011)

You could've said "hey spoilers for the end of the CORE Movie"


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2011)

my bad

fixed


----------



## Talon. (May 17, 2011)

Fang said:


> ShaUTA sucks.
> 
> Regardless, DCD can use any Heisei Riders powers. He isn't the STRONGEST, but he's one of the most broken Riders. All of the powers of the main past nine Riders (Kuuga - Kiva), and form rides even on Double (FangFang/JokerJoker) on Philip and Shotaro who came after him.
> 
> Violent Emotion/Fury Decade can do stupid stuff like Clock Up, Accel, or Mach without actually changing into Faiz or Kabuto. So yeah, he's fucking strong.



Now hold on. ShaUTa can go underwater, electrocute the piss out of anything, and split the Tako Legs into multiple tentacles, which are used for a giant fucking drill when doing the rider kick. Sounds pretty boss to me. As For VE Decade, OOO can match him easily with the Cheetah Legs, if not pose a significant threat.

The only way non-evil Decade would pose a threat is if he turned into something like Rising Titan or Shining Agito, or hell, maybe even Emperor Kiva.

If Toei is paying attention to this thread, they should make an OOO/Decade movie and show them beating each other senseless.


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Now hold on. ShaUTa can go underwater, electrocute the piss out of anything, and split the Tako Legs into multiple tentacles, which are used for a giant fucking drill when doing the rider kick. Sounds pretty boss to me. As For VE Decade, OOO can match him easily with the Cheetah Legs, if not pose a significant threat.



ShaUTA looks like shit, and its not particularly fast or strong. Its finisher attacks doesn't exactly make up for its physical handicap compared to other Core Combos either.

 Its electric tentacles only worked against a Yummy whose element is FIRE (and its a Blue/water element based Core medal which helps), if you want actual strong electricity attacks I think you want GataKiriBA.

Anyway Decade can Clock Up, Mach, Accel, and has his own version of super speed that DiEND uses (tachyon speed bursts). He isn't going to be pressured by speed unless its RaToraTah or TaJaDor.



> The only way non-evil Decade would pose a threat is if he turned into something like Rising Titan or Shining Agito, or hell, maybe even Emperor Kiva.



Base OOOs is pretty weak exempting the Medaljaibur sword.


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2011)

i miss gatakiriba


----------



## Talon. (May 17, 2011)

Fang said:


> ShaUTA looks like shit, and its not particularly fast or strong. Its finisher attacks doesn't exactly make up for its physical handicap compared to other Core Combos either.
> 
> *Its electric tentacles only worked against a Yummy whose element is FIRE (and its a Blue/water element based Core medal which helps), if you want actual strong electricity attacks I think you want GataKiriBA.*
> 
> ...



Damn i forgot about the whole elemental thing. But still, OOO has a ton of stuff that could counter Decade. 
Examples:He could counter any of his Ryuki/Hibiki stuff with ShaUTa
GataKiriBa could counter Blade (its a fight fire with fire situation)

I honestly dont see anything except _*MAYBE*_ PuToTyra being able to beat Complete Form.
But operating on this logic, OOO vs Den-O Form Decade would be a stalemate, they both have nearly limitless changing ability.


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2011)

I hope you mean Decade using Blade's form and not the real Blade.


----------



## Talon. (May 17, 2011)

Fang said:


> I hope you mean Decade using Blade's form and not the real Blade.



Of Course, Real Blade would not only mop the floor with any form of OOO, but he would wring Eiji out in a bucket and leave him out to dry in his shame


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2011)

So Clingy Kidnapper Stalker Part 2 is better than part one...though tha can keep chalked up the the pacing being massivly better...as Part 1 was all over the damn place. Nice showdown at the end as well.

Hated the Owl yummy though


----------



## Talon. (May 18, 2011)

Quick question, has anyone heard anything about the next full combo after BuraKaWani? All I heard is that it was gonna be a black combo.


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2011)

Its probably going to be the final form and debuted near the end of the series. Orange is supposedly only a movie form.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2011)

OOO movie apparently done filming.  Unlike the CORE segment, this will apparently be canon and have a big effect on the series.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2011)

Mezul and Gamel side with Cazali and Lefty

Uva forever alone


Also PToTyrannosaurus apparently capable of fighting 2 greeeds at a time


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Also PToTyrannosaurus apparently capable of fighting 2 greeeds at a time



So can SaGoZou and GataKiriBa. 

Also source on rumors.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2011)

DecaEnd from HJU reading what's written on the scan

Also apparently on the page is the exact phrase "PuToTira is the only one who can handle 2 Greeeds at once!! "


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2011)

Can you link the actual thread.


----------



## Eunectes (May 18, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> DecaEnd from HJU reading what's written on the scan
> 
> Also apparently on the page is the exact phrase "PuToTira is the only one who can handle 2 Greeeds at once!! "


BS SagoZo beat Gamel,Uva and his yummy in his debut episode.


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2011)

To be fair: Eiji ripped out three of Gamel's Core medals right before he turned into SaGoZou, in that very episode.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> Can you link the actual thread.



here's the original post


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2011)

Thanks.

Eh just goes to show that Uva is likely going to be the 3rd Rider. Also if you haven't realized yet already, Black Fang is an awful poster at HJU.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2011)

yes he is

also kinda sad though, when they're gone he realizes he misses them and brings them back and they side with the enemy


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2011)

Well maybe they are brainwashed or something. I mean one of the last thing Mezul does remember is Uva trying to kill her. Of course if she remembers that and betrays Uva, It'd be kind of goofy that she also wouldn't remember Cazali trying to kill her for her Core medals even earlier before that.

Also I hope to see more Gamel forts. 

And yeah Black Fang can suck my balls. The guy is the biggest dipshit on that site, and its saying something considering how kind of retarded HJU is in the first place. He constantly bashes on Agito, Blade, and Kabuto but loved Kiva, 555, Den-O, and Decade. I remember getting in this huge argument with the prick over 555 vs Kabuto and he was just frothing at the mouth spewing incoherent crap about how God Speed Love is a rip off of Paradise Lost.


----------



## Talon. (May 18, 2011)

I just finished my Sentai/Rider quota.

gotta say, that friend of Eijis is a real dick.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2011)

Kamen Rider Fouze now 100% confirmed title for next series after OOO


----------



## Legend (May 19, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I just finished my Sentai/Rider quota.
> 
> gotta say, that friend of Eijis is a real dick.


More like he wants eiji's dick


Kilogram said:


> Kamen Rider Fouze now 100% confirmed title for next series after OOO



Awesome


----------



## Talon. (May 19, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Kamen Rider Fouze now 100% confirmed title for next series after OOO



Its about damn time


----------



## Nate Near (May 19, 2011)

Fang said:


> Well maybe they are brainwashed or something. I mean one of the last thing Mezul does remember is Uva trying to kill her. Of course if she remembers that and betrays Uva, It'd be kind of goofy that she also wouldn't remember Cazali trying to kill her for her Core medals even earlier before that.
> 
> Also I hope to see more Gamel forts.
> 
> And yeah Black Fang can suck my balls. The guy is the biggest dipshit on that site, and its saying something considering how kind of retarded HJU is in the first place. He constantly bashes on Agito, Blade, and Kabuto but loved Kiva, 555, Den-O, and Decade. I remember getting in this huge argument with the prick over 555 vs Kabuto and he was just frothing at the mouth spewing incoherent crap about how God Speed Love is a rip off of Paradise Lost.


I think I love you.


----------



## Talon. (May 20, 2011)

Fang said:


> Well maybe they are brainwashed or something. I mean one of the last thing Mezul does remember is Uva trying to kill her. Of course if she remembers that and betrays Uva, It'd be kind of goofy that she also wouldn't remember Cazali trying to kill her for her Core medals even earlier before that.
> 
> Also I hope to see more Gamel forts.
> 
> And yeah Black Fang can suck my balls. The guy is the biggest dipshit on that site, and its saying something considering how kind of retarded HJU is in the first place. He constantly bashes on Agito, Blade, and Kabuto but loved Kiva, 555, Den-O, and Decade. I remember getting in this huge argument with the prick over 555 vs Kabuto and he was just frothing at the mouth spewing incoherent crap about how God Speed Love is a rip off of Paradise Lost.



I hope for the same thing too.

Black Fang is an ass, he's the main reason i barely post there anymore.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2011)

Birth character song to be sung by actors for Gotou and Date, will be called *Reverse/Re:birth* (lol Kingdom Hearts reference )

ShaUTa and PToTyrannosaurus song confirmed, *Shout Out* and *Top to Terror*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2011)

Too many D-Boys in my Kamen Rider


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 20, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> here's the original post



Get ready for epic rumble


----------



## Arishem (May 20, 2011)

> Kamen Rider Fouze is rumored to be is a high school student who suffers from memory loss who inherited a Rider System that his father left to fight the Noa. His motif is based on astronauts and can't use the full power of his Rider System and only uses a small portion which limits him to use only four forms.
> 
> His belt allows him to change his arm and weapons. It give him rockets as weapons or even turn his arm into a manipulator. For more rumors about Fouze, which includes staff and actor rumors, you can check this post.


Fouze is sounding pretty awesome, assuming those rumors are true. I just hope it maintains the same level of quality we're getting from OOO.


----------



## Talon. (May 20, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Fouze is sounding pretty awesome, assuming those rumors are true. I just hope it maintains the same level of quality we're getting from OOO.



Agreed. Im seriously digging the whole amnesiac student thing.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2011)

We already had an amnesiac addled main in the form of Shouichi Tsugami/Kamen Rider Agito in Heisei however, so that's nothing new. Super-1 also fought in space as well. 

As for OOO's is quality with its story and plot...personal opinion of mine but when they had Date just all of the sudden just randomly remembering a past meeting  with Eiji more then ten episodes after their initial encountering of each other (and mind you this is over the period of several long months in the actual series itself), that he recognized Eiji from the past was kind of a huge ass-pull from the writers.

Also I can't even remember the last time other than Date bribing Ankh with some Cell medals too, when he last even devoured them outside of that, and it was a huge plot thing that Ankh needed Cell medals as sustenance since he was lacking his own Core medals to begin with.

OOO's started great and had that slightly Kabuto feel with the stand-alone sort of arcs and periodic styled story, and is still good but some QUALITY writing and a bit of a plot hole has kind of irked me. Either way its a fairly damn good series, at this pace it'll be in my top 5 with Blade, Agito, Kabuto, and Kuuga and probably replace Ryuki.


----------



## Talon. (May 21, 2011)

Fang said:


> We already had an amnesiac addled main in the form of Shouichi Tsugami/Kamen Rider Agito in Heisei however, so that's nothing new. Super-1 also fought in space as well.
> 
> As for OOO's is quality with its story and plot...personal opinion of mine but when they had Date just all of the sudden just randomly remembering a past meeting  with Eiji more then ten episodes after their initial encountering of each other (and mind you this is over the period of several long months in the actual series itself), that he recognized Eiji from the past was kind of a huge ass-pull from the writers.
> 
> ...



Like I said before, I started on Kiva, never saw Agito, and i dont really plan on it.

Also, Date is a bit of a hinderance on OOO, too. i see what youre meaning.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2011)

Why wouldn't you watch Agito? Kuuga, Agito, and Blade are the holy trinity of objectively awesome series(s) in Heisei. Literally its one of the very three best.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2011)

> and i dont really plan on it.


Get            out


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sort of with Kilo here as I don't really understand how you could watch Kiva but not give Agito a try? Anyway OOO's 35:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Uva was amazing: the episode.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 21, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Like I said before, I started on Kiva, never saw Agito, and i dont really plan on it.
> 
> Also, Date is a bit of a hinderance on OOO, too. i see what youre meaning.



Care to explain why as Agito is an excellent series...


----------



## Talon. (May 21, 2011)

Its just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2011)

You being horrible is something YOU have to live with for the rest of your life, not us


----------



## Son Goku (May 22, 2011)

Kiva is only even remotely exceptable for otoya.

Liking Kiva but not Agito is blasphemy.

in this case your opinion is actually wrong, no gif or reaction image will ever change that.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2011)

what's next saying Faiz is better than Jetman

maybe you'll like the OOO portion of CORE



oh on that subject, Core SUCKED.  Skull part was cool, but fuck Inoue and his writing


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 22, 2011)

Uva was brilliant this episode.

Shingo-san is back.


----------



## Talon. (May 22, 2011)

Castiel said:


> what's next saying Faiz is better than Jetman
> 
> maybe you'll like the OOO portion of CORE
> 
> ...



Havent seen any of Faiz or Jetman, so i aint sayin nuthin.

Im not too interested in CORE, mostly because I didnt like the setup of Movie War 2010.


----------



## Eunectes (May 22, 2011)

Castiel said:


> oh on that subject, Core SUCKED.  Skull part was cool, but fuck Inoue and his writing


Everybody from OOO was horribly out of character and Ankh only got 2 min of screen time.
I don,t really like the rumors of Fouze.
Reminds me to much of the AR Faiz world


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 22, 2011)

Looks like Uva is going to be allied with the rest of the Greed for the next episode at least.


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2011)

What? Mezul and Gamel attack him, Cazali and Uva hate each other, False Ankh is following Cazali and Doctor Maki around. I really doubt that.


----------



## Talon. (May 23, 2011)

I think we need a flow chart or a graph for this, something to show the alignment of th different characters, because they are getting really intricate.


----------



## Smokahontas (May 23, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Everybody from OOO was horribly out of character and Ankh only got 2 min of screen time.
> I don,t really like the rumors of Fouze.
> Reminds me to much of the AR Faiz world


Yes..Me Too. 
AR FAIZ is just disappointing.
and

*Spoiler*: __ 



and the protagonist having an amnesia, most likely  there will be an  Agito vibe on it.






Emperor Joker said:


> Care to explain why as Agito is an excellent series...


Oh..I finished watching Agito a month ago. It was amazing. If you like Kuuga, I am sure you will like Agito. Some say it was an indirect sequel but the elements of both show are not from afar for being similar yet there are some differences.
Personally,

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I kinda like the story that consist of human evolution and overlords(forces)conflict and different characters being intertwined in the middle to the end.


----------



## Eunectes (May 23, 2011)

Smokahontas said:


> Yes..Me Too.
> AR FAIZ is just disappointing.


If Fouze is anything like AR Faiz I think i will skip it and just watch the form debuts.
Anyway some new BuraKaWani pics.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2011)

Finished watching OOO's 35 earlier today:

- Should've called the episode: "Core Medals, Uva, & Emerald Lightning Strikes Twice"
- Uva was a fucking boss
- Gets teamed up on by Fake Ankh and Cazali
- Uses his Green Lightning to escape even though he at the start of that fight against the two other Greeds took a sneak attack to the back from Cazali
- Lost one of Ankh's Core medals
- Date is suffering heavy cranial/brain related trauma due to a lodged bullet in the back  of his skull and its affecting him more and more
- Hina has her dream destroyed by the Unicorn Yummy
- Eiji and Date fight the Unicorn Yummy only for Uva to show up once again, who proceeds to wail on both of them (high lighting a pracitularly awesome scene where Eiji tries to attack Uva from behind with Medaljaibur)
- Cazali shows up to "help" Eiji and Date against Uva and the Unicorn Yummy
- Uva manages to steal more Core medals of Gamel from Cazali as well as what I think is one of Mezul's own again
- Dips out like a boss


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 23, 2011)

Uva Gaiden, y/n


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2011)

Yes/yes


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 23, 2011)

Smokahontas said:


> Yes..Me Too.
> AR FAIZ is just disappointing.
> and
> 
> ...



Lol I know that, i've seen Agito and am watching Kuuga at the moment. The question was directed at Talon who has no interest in actually watching it.


----------



## Talon. (May 24, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> If Fouze is anything like AR Faiz I think i will skip it and just watch the form debuts.
> Anyway some new BuraKaWani pics.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Too bad I cant see them at my school right now 
Not sure if its one of them^ but i kinda like the whole flute thing with the Cobra coming out of his head, thats pretty neat.


Emperor Joker said:


> Lol I know that, i've seen Agito and am watching Kuuga at the moment. The question was directed at Talon who has no interest in actually watching it.



It just doesnt seem like the series im into. I will at least give the first few episodes a try, before i can form a legitimate opinion on the series.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2011)

Movie War Core was bland as fuck. Nothing stood out in this movie, at all.


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2011)

Alright playing a little devil's advocate here:

TaJaDor didn't show any particuarly unique aspect of its fire element but...this movie was developed and made WELL BEFORE TaJaDor even showed up in the actual series and got finalized.

Skull, which everyone harped as being so great, was the same vanilla as Double as a series to me even in this movie; not special, not colorful, and not really engaging. Like mein said, a pretty all around fucking bland movie. Worst part is this is supposedly a canonical bridge between Double and OOO's.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2011)

I expected TaJaDor's theme when it made its movie appearance. I got nothing.  Basically the characters felt nothing like they would have if this were a television episode. Hopefully the next movie will be better. 

Skull's part was decent, but it didn't bring anything to the movie. Hopefully Double doesn't end up becoming like Den-O where it's alright for a bit but gets fucking tiresome when you keep making one movie after another.


----------



## Talon. (May 24, 2011)

When can we expect the 40th anniversary movie?


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2011)

Decade vs General Shadow.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (May 25, 2011)

So I watched the first two episodes of Agito yesterday (as I said I would)

I gotta say...I was proven wrong. I admit it. Its not bad.


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2011)

> It just doesnt seem like the series im into. I will at least give the first few episodes a try, before i can form a legitimate opinion on the series.


If Agtio isn't the kind of show you'd be into, then neither is Kuuga



> Movie War Core was bland as fuck. Nothing stood out in this movie, at all.


I liked that scene with Lil' Akiko and the bulldozer 



> Skull, which everyone harped as being so great, was the same vanilla as Double as a series to me even in this movie; not special, not colorful, and not really engaging


Fang gonna fang 



> When can we expect the 40th anniversary movie?


rumors say DVD in october, don't know what truth there is to that though.



> So I watched the first two episodes of Agito yesterday (as I said I would)
> 
> I gotta say...I was proven wrong. I admit it. Its not bad.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2011)

Not my fault that Double is boring as hell. 

 And not that I have to defend myself but I did enjoy A to Z/Gaia Memories. Movie Wars 2011 just sucked. And I've said it before, Double only looks so good because it came after Decade and Kiva.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 25, 2011)

Birth vs OOO.


----------



## Eunectes (May 25, 2011)

Fang said:


> Skull, which everyone harped as being so great, was the same vanilla as Double as a series to me even in this movie; not special, not colorful, and not really engaging. Like mein said, a pretty all around fucking bland movie. Worst part is this is supposedly a canonical bridge between Double and OOO's.


I thought the skull part was okay/meh.
I liked Skull's debut but that was it.
Also Movie core was never going to work as  a canonical brigde between Double and OOO's since there is a year gap between OOO cameo and Movie Core. If OOO would fit into Double's world it would mean that OOO has been fighting the Greeed for more then a year. I don,t see how more than a year has passed in the OOO series.
What is even more confusion is that the movie is canon for Double meaning that there is a OOO  walking around in Double's canon where the Greeed never split up, Date never became Birth, Giru/Gil exist yet OOO has never seen his Yummy's and he never got Tajadoru until a year afther the start of his series.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2011)

Didn't the last episode of Double iirc have them showing a quick scene with an image of core and cell medals?


----------



## Eunectes (May 25, 2011)

Fang said:


> Didn't the last episode of Double iirc have them showing a quick scene with an image of core and cell medals?


There is but I don't think it wil lead to anything since OOO main writer hasn't made any atempt to make a reference to Double.
The only explanation i can think of is that there is a OOO in double's canon that has little to no connection to his tv series counterpart.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2011)

Why not? We know Agito has a specific reference, a very important one, to Kuuga, the only difference is Agito came after Kuuga to establish their canon/continuity link where as Double did it for OOO's. And also it wouldn't be THAT strange seeing as how the main action in OOO's and Double take places in two different cities.


----------



## Eunectes (May 25, 2011)

Fang said:


> Why not? We know Agito has a specific reference, a very important one, to Kuuga, the only difference is Agito came after Kuuga to establish their canon/continuity link where as Double did it for OOO's. And also it wouldn't be THAT strange seeing as how the main action in OOO's and Double take places in two different cities.


Because if they use the Foundation X reference it means it has to follow Double's canon which includes the one year time skip and Movie core.
Movie Core OOO is different both in personality and storyline which doesn't fit the tv series OOO canon.
If current OOO would meet Foundation X it would simply create a time parabox because tv OOO doesn't match the canon of Movie Core. And movie core's canon has to be followed because it is part of Double's storyline and even referenced in the Accel movie.
It would be like if Agito teamed up with Kuuga while the Gurongi  are stil alive it simply doesn't fit.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2011)

supposedly episode 36 is where we say good-bye for Uva for good

good night sweet princess, the main Rider in OOO's is gone

complete bullshit


----------



## Talon. (May 26, 2011)

Fang said:


> Not my fault that Double is boring as hell.
> 
> And not that I have to defend myself but I did enjoy A to Z/Gaia Memories. Movie Wars 2011 just sucked. And I've said it before, Double only looks so good because it came after Decade and Kiva.



I thought A to Z was friggin amazing, Eternal was a really well written character. Shotaro also got a chance to shine as a standalone rider. 

As for the whole OOO in the Double canon, im just gonna sum it up to be a multiverse thing.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2011)

This episode was incredibly painful to watch at its end.


----------



## Eunectes (May 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> This episode was incredibly painful to watch at its end.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Uva won't be gone for good since you can see his medal move.
But I do think the actor said that he wouldn't be returning to OOO.



Also new a combo song this episode:
[YOUTUBE]zIz1W_pGqq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know his medal moved, he was also talking before the episode ended.


----------



## Talon. (May 31, 2011)

Fang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I know his medal moved, he was also talking before the episode ended.



Fuck.

Can't wait for the newest episode, im still on 34 or 35, i lost count.

Theres a new Medal Set out, Its got Ebi/Sasori/Kani Core Medals and a "Memory" Gaia Memory. 

Unfortunately, there is no Combo sound for the medals. WTF?


----------



## Eunectes (May 31, 2011)

Fang will like the movie spoilers:


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2011)

Given how Date has a bullet in the back of his head, maybe theres a chance that he'll die as rumored? itll be sad to see him go if it does happen. :c

Buuuuuut, that means Gotou ould probably become the next Birth, so...im conflicted.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 2, 2011)

July 27th.

Birth's theme, SoGoZo theme, ShaUTa theme, TaJaDoru theme and PuToTera theme CD will be released.

Also comes with a TaJaDoru music video.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2011)

What was the name of ShaUTa's theme? Shout something


----------



## Abigail (Jun 2, 2011)

Shout Out.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm going to start my mini-marathon tomorrow. Just got to the halfway point of LoGH, where Wang's boyslave begins his magical journey to earth. I'll continue after I watch the last five episodes of OOO.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 3, 2011)

Unicorn Yummy is the biggest asshole ever.

Gotta love how Mezul and Gamel are like WTF when Eiji uses PuToTyra


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 3, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Unicorn Yummy is the biggest asshole ever.


Unicorn Yummy getting owned by Eiji's dream was hilarious.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 3, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Unicorn Yummy getting owned by Eiji's dream was hilarious.



yeah, that was pretty funny.

Its also good to see that Eiji now has full control over the PuToTyra Cores. 

but i also noticed something about those medals. back when he first got them, they would only appear when he was in great danger, maybe they have some connection to him?

also


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2011)

The point of Eiji "controlling" PuToTyranno was very bad. "I have no desire, only dreams" also was incredibly bland and tacky, and forcefully handling the OOO's scanner to change into the purple combo was fine, but its well too early for such a new form/combo to get man-handled by him again.

I'm not sure what their doing but then again, the last several episodes weren't written by Kobayashi, so who knows.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 3, 2011)

Fang said:


> The point of Eiji "controlling" PuToTyranno was very bad. "I have no desire, only dreams" also was incredibly bland and tacky, and forcefully handling the OOO's scanner to change into the purple combo was fine, but its well too early for such a new form/combo to get man-handled by him again.
> 
> I'm not sure what their doing but then again, the last several episodes weren't written by Kobayashi, so who knows.



yeah, but maybe him controlling it was just for this and the previous episode where he did.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 3, 2011)

Fang said:


> The point of Eiji "controlling" PuToTyranno was very bad. "I have no desire, only dreams" also was incredibly bland and tacky, and forcefully handling the OOO's scanner to change into the purple combo was fine, but its well too early for such a new form/combo to get man-handled by him again.
> 
> I'm not sure what their doing but then again, the last several episodes weren't written by Kobayashi, so who knows.


I thought that Eiji controlling PuToTyranno was pretty lame.
It takes away the risk of using it plus it makes Ankh pretty useless since Eiji can now use his own medals/powers to fight/find the greeed and yummy's.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 3, 2011)

I just watched episodes 31 and 32. PuToTyranno is fucking awesome, and the idea behind the purple greed's nihilistic desire is pretty interesting. The only things that bothered me were Eiji's random connection with Date and Hina snapping Ooz out of its rage, which is one of the most fucking cliched solutions for such situations in fiction.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, here's something Fang will enjoy.

From the daily TV-N hate thread on /m/.

"Well, you know how everyone says the first ten episodes of Blade are slow? Those are also the episodes with the most TVN guess subbing. The actual dialog is quite interesting and explains a lot about Board. "


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2011)

I do like that news quite a bit.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 3, 2011)

I figured you would.

Also, Jesus. Whoever hired the singers for Abaranger should be given a nice corner office and a promotion.

Endoh, Kageyama and Kushida.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 4, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Well, here's something Fang will enjoy.
> 
> From the daily TV-N hate thread on /m/.
> 
> "Well, you know how everyone says the first ten episodes of Blade are slow? Those are also the episodes with the most TVN guess subbing. The actual dialog is quite interesting and explains a lot about Board. "



bahahhahahahaha


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2011)

Trailer for the movie

ALL COMBOS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFb25XkheGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Jun 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> Trailer for the movie
> 
> ALL COMBOS
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFb25XkheGs[/YOUTUBE]



Imma go out on a limb and guess this

GokaiRed-TaJaDol

GokaiBlue-ShaUTa

GokaiGreen-GataKiriBa

GokaiYellow-RaToraTah

GokaiPink-PuToTyra

GokaiSilver-SaGoZo


----------



## Arishem (Jun 5, 2011)

I've decided to watch Agito after I finish LoGH. Sorry, Blade, you will just have to wait. Tekkaman will probably come before its viewing as well.


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2011)

Talon. said:


> GokaiRed-TaJaDol
> 
> GokaiBlue-ShaUTa
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I've decided to watch Agito after I finish LoGH. Sorry, Blade, you will just have to wait. Tekkaman will probably come before its viewing as well.



Agito is fantastic, literally right there with Blade. You'll probably get a kick out of the Unknown's/Lord's impossible crimes. Oh yeah, and the main antagonist? It's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



God


.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2011)

have you seen Kuuga yet arishem?  It's _technically_ in some ways in the same universe as Agito, but it's not necessary to fully enjoy it.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 5, 2011)

Castiel said:


> have you seen Kuuga yet arishem?  It's _technically_ in some ways in the same universe as Agito, but it's not necessary to fully enjoy it.


Nope. You should know that I do everything as slow as possible.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 6, 2011)

Fang said:


> Agito is fantastic, literally right there with Blade. You'll probably get a kick out of the Unknown's/Lord's impossible crimes. Oh yeah, and the main antagonist? It's
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



youre kidding, right? 


thats just too good.

Also, Its been further cemented in my mind that TVN sucks. 

I watched some of their subs for Transformers Victory/Masterforce on youtube, and dear god, theyre worse than their Kamen Rider Subs.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

What's with Mezool and calling guys boya?First Eiji and now Maki,seems like she wants to be banged.:ho


----------



## Stroev (Jun 10, 2011)

She does have quite a bit of 34.


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2011)

thats true


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

Mezool human form Zettai Ryouki.

.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 10, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Mezool human form Zettai Ryouki.
> 
> .



thats purdy kewl


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotou was badass in the ep


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotou and Date were both awesome in this


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotou's badass henshin walk was awesome

Id love to get a gif set of it


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotou rules.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 13, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Mezool human form Zettai Ryouki.
> 
> .


You do know that you are drooling over a 13 year old right???

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought that Date not dying was anti climatic but seeing Gotou as Birth was pretty cool.
Also they finally used the cutter wings to fly!


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

Reverse/Re:Birth was awesome


----------



## Talon. (Jun 13, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe theyll have Date come back as the rumored 3rd rider of the series?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like Fouze is going to be Dickeido Lite


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 13, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Maybe theyll have Date come back as the rumored 3rd rider of the series?


There is no 3rd rider for OOO.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Maybe theyll have *Date come back as the rumored 3rd rider* of the series?



No, thank you.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

will we ever find out why Hina is a sexy amazon?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 14, 2011)

Cause she's 17?:ho


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2011)

im 18 its cool


----------



## Talon. (Jun 15, 2011)

I wonder, is there a full version of the song that plays whenever Cakeboss is talking? I really like that tune.


Edit: Just watched OOO 38, man, great episode. Gotou kicked so much ass as Birth. Its good to see that Date didnt die, as well. 

Next episode is gonna be sick as hell, too.


----------



## lambda (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to like Gotou, but he's no Date. Getting a power up by reading the manual was hilarious though.


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2011)

Amuro did the same thing.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 15, 2011)

lambda said:


> I want to like Gotou, but he's no Date. Getting a power up by reading the manual was hilarious though.


That wasn't a power up,he modified the suit for himself to use.


----------



## Nate Near (Jun 16, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I wonder, is there a full version of the song that plays whenever Cakeboss is talking? I really like that tune.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just watched OOO 38, man, great episode. Gotou kicked so much ass as Birth. Its good to see that Date didnt die, as well.
> ...



You mean this?


----------



## Talon. (Jun 16, 2011)

Nate Near said:


> You mean this?



YES THAT. 

I need a dl link tho, i just want that song not the whole album 


Gotou is still a better Birth IMO


----------



## Stroev (Jun 17, 2011)

Date and his wrassling moves will never be surpassed.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 17, 2011)

we are so fuckin boned.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








You think Talon?


----------



## Talon. (Jun 17, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats...actually kinda cool o.o


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2011)

who is the guy infront of ponycakeboss, I recognize everyone else


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2011)

A certain woman who owns a cosplay themed restaurant


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2011)

ooooooooooooooooooooh  I see it now


----------



## Talon. (Jun 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooh  I see it now



Aint got shit on ponycakeboss tho


----------



## Talon. (Jun 20, 2011)

Bumping with new Fouze/Fourze pics.
Edit:changed em out with JEFusion pics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2011)

you can't hotlink 4chan images


----------



## Talon. (Jun 20, 2011)

Fang said:


> you can't hotlink 4chan images



sry, gonna fix.

couldnt find 'em anywhere else.

Fixed.

Anywho, the logo is kinda meh.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 20, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Bumping with new Fouze/Fourze pics.
> Edit:changed em out with JEFusion pics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


He looks kind of weird.
His head is by far the worst part.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 20, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> He looks kind of weird.
> His head is by far the worst part.



thats what everyone on /m/ was saying.

Turns out its romanized as Fourze.

There was an interesting theory on /m/ that because Super-1 influenced his design so much (i honestly dont see it) that he might be Fourze's mentor.

it could totally work.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 20, 2011)

Talon. said:


> thats what everyone on /m/ was saying.
> 
> Turns out its romanized as Fourze.
> 
> ...


I don't see a Showa Rider being a mentor for a entire series.
The actor of Eiji was seen going to a highschool and giving something to a student so it is possible that OOO will give fourze his belt.
I think Toei is focusing on the new decade like mentioned in the early W trailer:
[YOUTUBE]wIDNILDEIF0[/YOUTUBE]
Skip to 1:28.


----------



## Legend (Jun 21, 2011)

Thought this was interesting

[YOUTUBE]IU6-JZDr3PQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Jun 21, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I don't see a Showa Rider being a mentor for a entire series.
> The actor of Eiji was seen going to a highschool and giving something to a student so it is possible that OOO will give fourze his belt.
> I think Toei is focusing on the new decade like mentioned in the early W trailer:
> [YOUTUBE]wIDNILDEIF0[/YOUTUBE]
> Skip to 1:28.



that is true. I saw that mentioned on an RRR thread about Fourze becoming the first series for the next generation.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 21, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> He looks kind of weird.
> His head is by far the worst part.


I'd hate to be an enemy of Dildo Rider.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 21, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I'd hate to be an enemy of Dildo Rider.



Im sure Philip would enjoy Dildo rider. 

has anyone else played the Decade version of Megaman? cuz im stuck on it lol, and i wanna know if theres a DiEnd mod for it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 22, 2011)

Note to self:

Never rewatch Kabuto with an empty stomach.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 22, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> He looks kind of weird.
> His head is by far the worst part.



His belt is the worst part, huge clusterfuck.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 22, 2011)

Official Fouze pics have been released:

*Spoiler*: __ 











I like the rocket punch and the bike but the head design and belt suck.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

it looks like a egg


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks more like unmanly 70's Kamen Rider hair.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2011)

Kamen Rider Dick Missile


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

Dat Gotou


Satonakapek


----------



## Arishem (Jun 22, 2011)

Toei has taken the rockets are phallii idea way too seriously.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 22, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Official Fouze pics have been released:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



IMO the belt doesnt look that bad.

Im actually okay with  that part.

maybe this'll be a season where (if possible) the secondary rider is cooler than the main rider, like Den-O and Kiva


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 22, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Official Fouze pics have been released:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That design is hideous. I mean, for the 40th anniversary Kamen Rider they could have done something better.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 22, 2011)

The fact that he inspires thoughts of sex products before aerospace demonstrates how terribly the art team has failed. Seriously, spacecraft have some of the most iconic designs around: the space shuttle, the various giant rockets, the crawler, sputnik & its descendants, the Hubble telescope, international space station, and moon lander just to name a few. They couldn't draw from all those sources to make a decent design? Pathetic. Rocket Rider, Satellite Rider, and Telescope Rider want to incinerate this abomination with a million gallons of liquid hatred.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 22, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The fact that he inspires thoughts of sex products before aerospace demonstrates how terribly the art team has failed. Seriously, spacecraft have some of the most iconic designs around: the space shuttle, the various giant rockets, the crawler, sputnik & its descendants, the Hubble telescope, international space station, and moon lander just to name a few. They couldn't draw from all those sources to make a decent design? Pathetic. Rocket Rider, Satellite Rider, and Telescope Rider want to incinerate this abomination with a million gallons of liquid hatred.



Who knows, they might do a last minute change to the helmet. Im pretty sure theyre a ways off from filming the first episode. 

Id kill to see a rider modeled after Hubble or the ISS


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2011)

What the fuck is that


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 22, 2011)

I think Kamen Rider Fourze looks awesome


----------



## Talon. (Jun 22, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What the fuck is that





HEATAQUA said:


> I think Kamen Rider Fourze looks awesome



welp, to each their own i guess. 


I keep hearing about a black Combo for OOO. is it gonna happen or what? i mean, there are core medals for Sasori/Ebi/Kani, so is that the black combo?

also, no rider switches. its fake. but Fourze can fight in space so thats kinda cool, i guess.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 22, 2011)

Kamen Rider Penis Head, looks lackluster to say the least...Like the rocket punch though


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2011)

Less talk like that or you'll face indiscriminate ejaculated justice!


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

i dont mind it much


----------



## Talon. (Jun 23, 2011)

Who knows, this might turn out to be a really good series.

I mean, didnt we all hate OOO's design at first?

New rumors concerning Fourze



3

The first episode will air september 4th. bahahahahaha

Which means a preview is just around the corner.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 23, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Who knows, this might turn out to be a really good series.


I think I heard this discussion in the Gundam sub-forum. 

As much as I have a hard time accepting the new Kamen Rider's design, I'm definitely not ditching it. So far, Double and OOO both delivered when it comes to plot.

It's funny that Double played with the number two, OOO with three, and now Fouze with four. Are we seeing a pattern with the next six Kamen Riders for the new KR decade?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2011)

there's already a show called 555


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

55555, the sequel


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 24, 2011)

Kamen Rider Faiz, the sequel? Probably wouldn't want.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 24, 2011)

this is too good. lol.


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

I miss GataKiriBa


----------



## Talon. (Jun 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> I miss GataKiriBa



Who doesnt? lol. 

I wanna get a Kiwamii Tamashii Blade:King Form but i dont know how to figure in the shipping cost. its like, $15 on the CSToys site.


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2011)

GataKiriBa is called the Strongest Combo for a reason. And for some reason I see Uva at the end of the series with all of his medals back, helping taking down Giru.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 24, 2011)

Fang said:


> GataKiriBa is called the Strongest Combo for a reason. And for some reason I see Uva at the end of the series with all of his medals back, helping taking down Giru.




that seems like a logical assumption. 

Has there been any word on the rumors of the Gokaigers turning into the different OOO combos, or is it BS?


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

well we now know it isnt them in the OOO's movie


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 25, 2011)

Guys is this true?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 25, 2011)

Smokahontas said:


> Guys is this true?



 WTF ?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2011)

1. Wrong date for the Licensing Expo
2. CN stopped using that logo
3. Logo is obviously a modified Power Rangers logo
4. Tachibana Racing Logo makes no real sense.


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2011)

I think if they tried kamen rider one last time it could work


----------



## Talon. (Jun 25, 2011)

Smokahontas said:


> Guys is this true?



I saw this shit on /m/

i gotta say, it is a commendable job with the logo and all, but its fake.



Legend said:


> I think if they tried kamen rider one last time it could work


I agree

The CN in the Phillipenes IIRC did an English dub. still dont see why they havent brought it to the US.

Are they just that fucking lazy? lol.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2011)

The title sounds pretty cool.

And my body is ready for Brave General Fourze.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 29, 2011)

Stroev said:


> The title sounds pretty cool.
> 
> And my body is ready for Brave General Fourze.



i see what you did there.

but that robots head isnt phallic enough.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 29, 2011)

American Dub is needed now, not more of our shitty remakings.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 29, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> American Dub is needed now, not more of our shitty remakings.



Which is why i have a problem with CN not bringing over the English dub of Kabuto.

Its Bullshit, and its lazy.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 29, 2011)

Well I'd watch Kabuto as a SUB but A Dub is usually shit voices for anything american dubbed.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 30, 2011)

So in this week's OOO's we find out Neighborhood Associations are vile and evil things, and that yummy's based off turkeys aren't remotely menacing


----------



## lambda (Jun 30, 2011)

What does Fouze got to do with the incredibly badass Daimos?




Emperor Joker said:


> So in this week's OOO's we find out Neighborhood Associations are vile and evil things, and that yummy's based off turkeys aren't remotely menacing



That's common sense. The president of my neighbourhood association turned out to be a child molester. I'm not even kidding.

And that Yummy knows Muay Thai.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Jun 30, 2011)

thats admittingly awesome.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vM6uYqpiTPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

THREE

TWO

ONE


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Rdcu1x8t0vU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2011)

Still no mention of Uva in the latest episode rumors


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> Still no mention of Uva in the latest episode rumors


It is probably episode 44 or 45.
I think DecaEnd said that people saw Ankh vs Kazari and Uva plus a scene with Eiji giving something to a highschooler but the people weren't allowed to take pics. Plus he is seen alive in the movie scans.
I think you should wait 2 weeks so more info abouth the upcoming episodes can come out since the next 3 episode seem to focus on Ankh.


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2011)

Pretty sure the OOO's movie takes place before Uva gets betrayed


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> Pretty sure the OOO's movie takes place before Uva gets betrayed


Not really there are a few thing that don't match up with that.

*Spoiler*: __ 



All the Greeed(except Lost Ankh)+ Maki are shown together.
There isn't really a way to fit that moment anywhere in the series.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 1, 2011)

heres a better look at the Switches from Fourze.



the way the switches are implimented kinda reminds me of the way Birth's weapons function.


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2011)

Im liking it more and more, im just gonna miss the henshin voice ever


----------



## Talon. (Jul 2, 2011)

Legend said:


> Im liking it more and more, im just gonna miss the henshin voice ever



yeah me too


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 3, 2011)

Kamen Rider Spritits Vol 7 English.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2011)

and reverse/Re:birth?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 4, 2011)

The new guy is a Bancho?  With a pompadour?  Like Kuwabara?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes           :33


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone know where to find good images of Fouze?


----------



## Corran (Jul 5, 2011)

Up to episode 28 of Kuuga, enjoying it 
Only problem is the enemy language is never subbed so that can be annoying


----------



## lambda (Jul 5, 2011)

It's not supposed to be understood.


----------



## Corran (Jul 5, 2011)

Well in a couple of the episodes it has Japanese subs. Hard to explain but from what I can tell there were Japanese subs originally so people could understand them but since not all the files had those subs they couldn't translate the enemies.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Anyone know where to find good images of Fouze?



The name is Fourze now, so that should help.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 6, 2011)

Well one would assume so but I had even searched Fourze and nothing resulted for me.

not any place I searched didnt have actually images outside of magazine scans and leaks.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Well one would assume so but I had even searched Fourze and nothing resulted for me.
> 
> not any place I searched didnt have actually images outside of magazine scans and leaks.



JEFusion, HJU....


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2011)

> Well in a couple of the episodes it has Japanese subs. Hard to explain but from what I can tell there were Japanese subs originally so people could understand them but since not all the files had those subs they couldn't translate the enemies.


The raws were upped by different people.  In japan there's actually a dvd feature to translate grongi.  This is meant as an extra feature since the grongi speak a lot about stuff we won't find out till the last 3rd of the series


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 7, 2011)

Quite interesting,but where the fuck is Minami Kotaro?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KraNAOZWFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YES


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2011)

Jojo rider hell yes

or Kuwabara

either that is awesome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2011)

He looks badass, but the Henshin Belt still looks like a clusterfuck...I know it's stupid to harp on it, but it's so huge and absurd looking.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 17, 2011)

Amazing episode 
I enjoy the Kamen Rider Birth vs Ankylosaurus Yummy and PuToTyra Combo vs Lost Ankh fights,and the scene with Mr.Maki's Doll was funny XD


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 17, 2011)

WTF is this shit?
Why choose fast food as the theme of your robots Bandai?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 17, 2011)

Cause there are a lot of McDonald's in Japan.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2011)

Running man 48


----------



## Fang (Jul 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUm3JcdMebU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Running man 48


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

Watched Kamen Rider W Returns: Eternal today.

Accel's movie was awesome

Eternal's was


----------



## Stroev (Jul 23, 2011)

A to Z GMF DX was pretty great, some of the best Rider movie action sequences to boot.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Xn_-sLdbu8c[/YOUTUBE]
For some reason, I'm kinda interested with the school dynamic in this show despite me still not getting over the hideous KR design.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 24, 2011)

Todays OOO was great.
Ankh being awesome as usual and Uva returns.
Kazari,Mezuru and Gamel all had a "OH SHIT" expression on there face when Uva stepped into the room.
This episode has alot of gif worthy moments.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

I enjoyed the Eiji Rage


----------



## Stroev (Jul 24, 2011)

Blade ending incoming I'd also like to see Ankh try to possess Eiji as well.

@dspr8's vid = balling


----------



## Talon. (Jul 25, 2011)

im kinda digging the extra forms.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Thunder Form looks boss


----------



## Talon. (Jul 26, 2011)

agreed, it does. i really hate the foodroids. theyre so dumb looking and Gumpy.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2011)

Reverse/Re:Birth

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUp9AVr5bco[/YOUTUBE]

Time Judged All
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FU7VJRKIrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Blade ending incoming I'd also like to see Ankh try to possess Eiji as well.
> 
> @dspr8's vid = balling



won't be even 1/10th as good as Blade's ending


----------



## Talon. (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

is it a bad thing?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2011)

Most definitely some Blade shit going on here 

Which is not a bad thing at all


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

OOO is my 1st rider


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2011)

You should check out the riders that came before him, Heisei AND Showa era


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

Gimme a list of watch to check out

I know Kuuga is good what else?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2011)

*Heisei Era*

Kuuga
Agito
Ryuki
Blade
Kabuto
Double
*
Showa Era*

EVERYTHING


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

I wanna watch something similar to OOO since its my 1st which of those should i go towards 1st?


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Heisei Era*
> 
> Kuuga
> Agito
> ...



I liek how you use to run with 555 being your first


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

im not touching decade


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 27, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Heisei Era*
> 
> Kuuga
> Agito
> ...


lol Amazon



Legend said:


> im not touching decade



Decade was a shitty series period I dont like anything about it.

The heisei list he posted is good but I'd add

555 and Hibiki (First Half) as they were gret series as well.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> im not touching decade



Its the best entry


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

everyone says its shit


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2011)

only people with shit taste say its shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2011)

Fang said:


> I liek how you use to run with 555 being your first



Those were the days 



Son Goku said:


> lol Amazon



What's wrong with Amazon?


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

everytime someone brings up amazon i laugh and think of this:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r67jBFQXJ7E[/YOUTUBE]

sooo much fail


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2011)

Masked Rider

Ugh


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

i know


----------



## Talon. (Jul 27, 2011)

If you wanna do some specific Showa series, id suggest Stronger and Black.

but mostly Black.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Masked Rider
> 
> Ugh



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvPn8SYy50c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2011)

Fuck the fuck no


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2011)

Shadow Moon performs at all the school dances.

He also does magic tricks.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2011)

Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Jedi Mind Tricks



He doesn't need a hall pass. 

And Jesus tapdancing Christ he's short.

And he hates balloons.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2011)

after that scene Shadow Moon did a mean The Robot on the dance floor.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2011)

Did they just warp space and went to a completely random area?

English Shadow Moon (aka "Robo-Rider) doesn't sound too half bad. But that prince guy gives off this weird cheesy Peter Parker vibe.


----------



## CM PunK (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WHn1i1shIh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yXq7bbo530&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm actually more excited for Fourze than the last batch of episodes. Though it's great the see Uva again, and the rest of the greeed getting screentime one more time.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

i already posted those vids on the last page


----------



## Talon. (Jul 28, 2011)

if we have a secondary rider in Fourze, my money's on him being based on cars or something, lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2011)

Kamen Rider Ultimate Cars


----------



## Talon. (Jul 30, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kamen Rider Ultimate Cars



I'd go for it


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kamen Rider Ultimate Cars


Cars on my Kamen Rider?

Make it happen.


----------



## Fang (Jul 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N87Sefp3VX8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 30, 2011)

OOO cast is done with filming.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 30, 2011)

Talon. said:


> if we have a secondary rider in Fourze, my money's on him being based on cars or something, lol.


I think Fourze's Second Rider should be a UFO to go with the space theme but i wouldn't mind if the Second Rider is a Car,Plane,Submarine,or a Tank


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

Seeing those pics of the OOO cast makes me sad.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 30, 2011)

HEATAQUA said:


> I think Fourze's Second Rider should be a UFO to go with the space theme but i wouldn't mind if the Second Rider is a Car,Plane,Submarine,or a Tank



hmmm, a Tank themed rider. m

that could work.



dspr8_rugged said:


> Seeing those pics of the OOO cast makes me sad.



i know, same here 



interesting tidbit regarding the director of KRDK


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

Talon. said:


> i know, same here


Then again, there could be side projects just like Double/Den-O did, though I'm not really fond of the trend since it will just make each finished Kamen Rider show go on and on till ad nauseam.


----------



## Fang (Jul 30, 2011)

Kamen Rider OOO's combo forms and statistics time: Brought to you by Fangy.



> -01 (*TaToBa: Hawk Tiger Grasshopper*) & (TaKiriBa: Hawk Mantis Grasshopper)
> -02 (TaKiriBa: Hawk Mantis Grasshopper) & (*TaToBa: Hawk Tiger Grasshopper*) & Medaljaibur
> -03 (*TaToBa: Hawk Tiger Grasshopper*) + Medaljaibur
> -04 (*TaToBa: Hawk Tiger Grasshopper*) & (TaKiriBa: Hawk Mantis Grasshopper) + Medaljaibur & (TaToTah: Hawk Tiger  Cheetah)
> ...


----------



## Fang (Jul 30, 2011)

Statistics:

Unique combos/forms total: 32 (1 main combo, 6 primary combos, 1 movie combo which would make it 33)



> Current combos:
> - *TaToBa* (Hawk Tiger Grasshopper)
> - TaKiriBa (Hawk Mantis Grasshopper)
> - RaToBa (Lion Tiger Grasshopper)
> ...



*Number of times Eiji has started off with his main combo form, TaToBa at the start of any fight in any episode? 28 times. 

*Number of times Eiji hasn't started off with his main combo form, TaToBa, at the start of any fight in any episode? 15 times.

*Number of times Medaljaibur was used? 7 times. (Forgot to write in the last one from a few weeks ago)

**TaToBa* (Hawk Tiger Grasshopper) Main Combo: episodes 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40 & 41 (35)

**GataKiriBa* (Stag Beetle - Mantis - Grasshopper) Green Combo: episodes 06 & 16 (2)

**RaToraTah* (Lion - Tiger - Cheetah) Yellow Combo: episodes 09, 10, 15, 40, 42, 44 & 45 (7)

**SaGoZou* (Rhino - Gorilla - Elephant) Silver Combo: episodes 12, 13, 15, 33, 35 & 38 (6)

**TaJaDor* (Hawk - Peacock - Condor) Red Combo: episodes 20, 22, 23, 25, 29 & 31 (6)

**ShaUTa* (Orca Eel Octopus) Blue Combo: episodes 24, 26, 27 & 28 (4)

**PuToTyrano *(Pteranodon - Triceratops - Tyrannosaurs) Purple Combo: episodes 32, 33, 34, 36, 39, 41, 42, & 44 (8)


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2011)

i love those stats


not decade


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope the final finisher for OOO is done with TaToBa.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 30, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I hope the final finisher for OOO is done with TaToBa.



that would be clever


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

As with some (or most) Kamen Rider shows I've seen. Amongst the form switching and power-ups, going back to the default and finishing it with a Rider Kick is always an awesome way to end. To me at least.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2011)

If only the middle of the series was done nicely and the Greeed had some more screentime/plot(Cazali's coupe, Uva doing who knows what, kid Ankh lasting longer), it'd be one of the best.


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2011)

Uva spent weeks off-panel farming Cell medals with one real Yummy and dozens of Waste Yummies. Cazali was plotting and conspiring with Maki against Ankh, Eiji, and Kougami. The only let down in the middle was the complete sidelining of the little Candroids with the VendorRider (like we saw the Tiger Candroid) and the Medaljaibur appearing only twice in the second half of the series.

Don't see what the problem with Lost Ankh was, he was just a sentient personification mistaking itself as Ankh's body as the real Ankh himself. He got overconfident, and destroyed and his intro was pretty much with him and Cazali beating up on Uva in a two-on-one fight and before that it was just Cazali's gay shenanigans with making combined Yummies out of the Cores of Mezul and Gamel he absorbed. That part was probably the worst arc, the first I dunno, 15 episode in-between Gamel and Mezul's deaths to Lost Ankh's return barring a few golden parts in the show.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 31, 2011)

Fang said:


> Uva spent weeks off-panel farming Cell medals with one real Yummy and dozens of Waste Yummies. Cazali was plotting and conspiring with Maki against Ankh, Eiji, and Kougami. The only let down in the middle was the complete sidelining of the little Candroids with the VendorRider (like we saw the Tiger Candroid) and the Medaljaibur appearing only twice in the second half of the series.
> 
> Don't see what the problem with Lost Ankh was, he was just a sentient personification mistaking itself as Ankh's body as the real Ankh himself. He got overconfident, and destroyed and his intro was pretty much with him and Cazali beating up on Uva in a two-on-one fight and before that it was just Cazali's gay shenanigans with making combined Yummies out of the Cores of Mezul and Gamel he absorbed. That part was probably the worst arc, the first I dunno, 15 episode in-between Gamel and Mezul's deaths to Lost Ankh's return barring a few golden parts in the show.



The Greeeds got a pretty poor showing in the last half. Lost Ankh was just full of WTF.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2011)

> offpanel


Exactly what I mean.

And Cazali kind of stopping his medal experiment to be the strongest was kind of a bummer


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> Statistics:
> 
> Unique combos/forms total: 32 (1 main combo, 6 primary combos, 1 movie combo which would make it 33)
> 
> ...



Updated.

RaToraTah is the second most used combo going past SaGoZou (6) now with episode 44's showing and the preview for episode 45 after PuToTyrano for next week's fight against Mezul.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FKEErisF7yU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey remember the last time OOO's actually had his three Core/Circle things before he did a Rider Finisher? Yeah last time was with the first showing of RaToraTah. They dropped the ball on that so hard that it still kind of pisses me off, and suddenly its back for the OOO's movie?

Lazzzzzzy writers.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

i guess it costs alot


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 1, 2011)

Kick Hopper combo?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2011)

Like GataKiriBa.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 1, 2011)

GataKiriBa was so fucking overpowered, it shames TaJaDol.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

there is a reason we havent seen it in ages


----------



## Talon. (Aug 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> there is a reason we havent seen it in ages





if anything, SaGoZo was serverely underpowered.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> Hey remember the last time OOO's actually had his three Core/Circle things before he did a Rider Finisher? Yeah last time was with the first showing of RaToraTah. They dropped the ball on that so hard that it still kind of pisses me off, and suddenly its back for the OOO's movie?
> 
> Lazzzzzzy writers.


At first I thought that the circles where made by the taka head but then RaToraTah suddenly started using them.
I don't think lazy writing has much to do with it since it is the production team's job to put in the effects.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2011)

Production team doesn't create how the Scanning Charges come out or look. That's like saying they do the writing or story as well. Its on the writer's heads.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2011)

Talon. said:


> if anything, SaGoZo was serverely underpowered.



SaGoZou has been used seven times, more than TaJaDor.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

Bye Bye Kazari


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2011)

Bitch ass death


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zbXAcpQShmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2011)

CD how many series have you watched now? I know you've done Ryuki, Kabuto, Blade, Kuuga, and Double as well as OOO's? And started Agito, ever planning on watching Faiz/555, Decade, or Kiva?


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zbXAcpQShmg[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]8oeqD-CtYRo[/YOUTUBE]
Better quality and more scenes from the movie.
It has alot of spoilers though.


----------



## mali (Aug 2, 2011)

I cant find any where with english subs for OOO....


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

that movie looks awesome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 2, 2011)

mali said:


> I cant find any where with english subs for OOO....


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2011)

Could've linked him to the Heisei Pimping Project.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2011)

mali said:


> I cant find any where with english subs for OOO....


I watch them on Henshin Fever but you could also go to the Heisei Pimping Project.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 2, 2011)

Xenosaga

interesting


----------



## mali (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks.......


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2011)

Ryoma, you rascal


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2011)

daimos_does_not_like_makis_puppet.jpeg


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2011)

the fuck is this? hahahahaha.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]H4qh9a5ymgI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]WmYX6RcpFME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2011)

that was funny


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2011)

I cant wait for the sub to come out, this ep was Jizzworthy


----------



## Talon. (Aug 14, 2011)

i cant wait for Fourze to premier 

i just know that this is gonna be a great series.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

i hope sooo


----------



## Talon. (Aug 14, 2011)

i sure as hell hope that Over-Time will do the subs for this too.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

they should


----------



## Talon. (Aug 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> they should



indeed 


has anyone heard the theme song yet? i havent.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

they only have the name of it, not even the artist has been named


----------



## Talon. (Aug 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> they only have the name of it, not even the artist has been named



DAMN. 

the gap is killing me. argh.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

it'll be fine


----------



## Stroev (Aug 14, 2011)

I think the artist was going to be Acid Black Cherry (or something along those lines), they did a Blech opening too.

Also what will Over-Time name themselves for this series?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2011)

> i sure as hell hope that Over-Time will do the subs for this too.


I IRC with them

HeatMetal thinks Fourze looks dumb as all hell, he's only going to give it one episode to change his mind.

Magenta, their other tl, though is very open to doing it, he's loving most of what he's seen.



> Also what will Over-Time name themselves for this series?


Think they're gonna stay Over-Time

they're gonna have to change their twitter though


----------



## Talon. (Aug 15, 2011)

Castiel said:


> I IRC with them
> 
> HeatMetal thinks Fourze looks dumb as all hell, he's only going to give it one episode to change his mind.
> 
> ...



that seems kinda silly to do IMO 

why waste effort making a new Twitter page just because the series is over?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2011)

OOO_Time

that's why


----------



## Talon. (Aug 16, 2011)

eh, whatever.

call me crazy, but i was expecting a Decade/OOO crossover. i really was, for like, the longest time.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2011)

You're fucking insane


----------



## Talon. (Aug 17, 2011)

Castiel said:


> You're fucking insane



Thanks, its one of my better qualities


I may be thinking of this wrong, but if OOO and Double exist in the same continuity universe, doesnt that retcon everything from Decade?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't worry it's only Decade.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

decade doesnt exist


----------



## Fang (Aug 17, 2011)

Decade is fantastic


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2011)

Rong belt eiji


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

Eiji does no wrong

thats from the movie right, i read the summary


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 17, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Decade?





Stroev said:


> Decade.





Legend said:


> decade





Fang said:


> Decade






ISHYGDDT


----------



## Talon. (Aug 17, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> ISHYGDDT





i see what you did thar.


----------



## Fang (Aug 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> Eiji does no wrong
> 
> thats from the movie right, i read the summary



yes with the alchemist chick as the main antagonist 

then I assume Movie Wars 2011: Kamen Rider x OOO x Fourze


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

Talon. said:


> i cant wait for Fourze to premier
> 
> i just know that this is gonna be a great series.


I'm more sad that OOO is gonna end. This last little arc has felt really rushed to me. 


Castiel said:


> HeatMetal thinks Fourze looks dumb as all hell, he's only going to give it one episode to change his mind.
> 
> Magenta, their other tl, though is very open to doing it, he's loving most of what he's seen.



I don't blame Heat. Fourze looks pretty silly. But I think it would be a dumb move to not sub it seeing as they are the best sub team that has subbed Kamen Rider.

Also, sexy Ryosuke;


----------



## Stroev (Aug 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> yes with the alchemist chick as the main antagonist
> 
> then I assume Movie Wars 2011: Kamen Rider x OOO x Fourze


Winter Movie Wars.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 20, 2011)

Kings Core Medals, huh? thatll be neat.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2011)

im fucking excited


----------



## Talon. (Aug 20, 2011)

Legend said:


> im fucking excited



I just wanna know about these King's Cores. maybe he'll end up looking like Odin from Ryuki


----------



## Stroev (Aug 20, 2011)

Shit just got real this episode.

And the Fourze promos are happening.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OEw6_HOq4GA[/YOUTUBE]


I came.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 21, 2011)

I hate myself for not being able to catch up on OOO and now the new show kicks in a few weeks. Backlog FTL.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

Today's ep

Next Weeks

it better be a hour long


----------



## Talon. (Aug 21, 2011)

Ive been reading the summaries online (my new mac seems to not like OOO, but it loves Gokaiger, WTF)

ill make it like OOO for the final episode, goddammit. If the kings cores turn out to just be TaToBa im gonna be pissed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

it looks like it

did they have spoilers about extreme joker?


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eYjFbRkPziU[/YOUTUBE]

im gonna miss this


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 22, 2011)

i definitely won't miss dr freak maki 

but noooooo OOO is endinggggg ;_;

ankh ;_;


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

Man the first twenty episodes were amazing, then the show kinda fell flat from then on. Definitely one of the best starts, though.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 22, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Man the first twenty episodes were amazing, then the show kinda fell flat from then on. Definitely one of the best starts, though.


I agree. Although I don't hate it, I feel it could have been done a lot better. Especially this rushed final arc.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 22, 2011)

um, what?


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

that was hilarious


----------



## Talon. (Aug 22, 2011)

When it comes to Fourze, i hope the references to previous Riders would be at a minimum, i dont want this to be more dimension hopping bullshit, courtesy of the-rider-we-do-not-speak-of.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

Diend???


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2011)

Talon. said:


> When it comes to Fourze, i hope the references to previous Riders would be at a minimum, i dont want this to be more dimension hopping bullshit, courtesy of the-rider-we-do-not-speak-of.



Dimension hopping wasn't the problem, it was the whole entire AR bullshit gimmick that was part of the series, especially with the lack of main Rider actors aside from Tsubaki (Blade) and Kashu (Agito), along with Kurata (Black/Black RX), etc.

Then again, Decade could have most likely have been better off going the route of ZX, being just a movie Rider instead of having his own series.


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

When did Fang start liking Decade?


----------



## Talon. (Aug 22, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Dimension hopping wasn't the problem, it was the whole entire AR bullshit gimmick that was part of the series, especially with the lack of main Rider actors aside from Tsubaki (Blade) and Kashu (Agito), along with Kurata (Black/Black RX), etc.
> 
> Then again, Decade could have most likely have been better off going the route of ZX, being just a movie Rider instead of having his own series.



well, i kinda see where youre coming from.


that AR shit was fucking stupid.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

It was fine, but executed poorly.


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2011)

It was terrible

and executed terribly


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 23, 2011)

ew, decade talk, no thanks


----------



## Talon. (Aug 23, 2011)

alisha said:


> ew, decade talk, no thanks



hence why he is the Rider-that-should-not-be-named.


Diend should have his own spinoff series. so much wasted potential


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 23, 2011)

Talon. said:


> hence why he is the Rider-that-should-not-be-named.
> 
> 
> Diend should have his own spinoff series. so much wasted potential



Diend is equally as bad.

Just like shit tier fake Kuuga.


Where Godai Yuusuke be at?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2011)

He's off saying that Kuuga was a poor man's job.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 23, 2011)

It was a travesty what they did to Kuuga in Decade.

No redemption allowed.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2011)

The only good thing Decade had was showing how monsterous the Hell Bros, the Hoppers, were.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DaQ3pCBl2DM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

Date is going to play Guts in the Berserk animated movie


----------



## Talon. (Aug 24, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



i lold too. still, itll be interesting to see if its legit. im using the picture of all the Combos as my desktop 



Legend said:


> Date is going to play Guts in the Berserk animated movie


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2011)

Eiji pierced by a stand arrow.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 24, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


>


Too bad DecaEnd confirmed that the spoilers are fake.


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9f9davg0wc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Too bad DecaEnd confirmed that the spoilers are fake.



wait did he come back?

I need to bash that guy's head in


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

Nagai/Ishikawa style Kamen Rider

and what could this possibly be?


holy shit this is awesome!







Best plan ever and Otoya being alpha.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

FUCK DINOSAURS


MEMORY CHARGE


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2011)

That reeks of awesome


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2011)

THAT. FUCKING. ENDING.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrap up in move wars, maybe?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2011)

Shut up Stroev

Shut it up


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2011)

What a disappointing final episode


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shut up Stroev
> 
> Shut it up





Fang said:


> What a disappointing final episode


Honestly, I'm cool with the ending.


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2011)

the final fight against Maki was great and Ankh was fantastic, but with Uva, it was fucking awful and completely wasted the entire point of building him 

utter waste and terrible


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah most of the greed in general should have gotten more screen time finales. Should have started the last arc earlier, or even make their episodes 2 parters.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2011)

How the hell did he even get the chance to shove all of the Core Medals into Uva?


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah but the emphasis was always put on Uva, Ankh and Cazali

Cazali was the Kusaka of OOO's, and him dying like a bitch and never living up to his claims of being the strongest was pretty much written in stone

Mezul and Gamel were always the least important of the Greeds. Them getting knocked out of 2/3rds of the show pretty much emphasizes that. As well as going down to weaker Combos/Riders.

Ankh was one of the two primary main characters, so obviously he was perfect in OOOs since we have the entire series done now

but Uva? The guy survives and retains his sentience even as one Core medal after taking a combined attack from Cazali, Lost Ankh, Mezul, and Gamel, possess a human, joins with Ankh, has the most powerful completed form out of the five Greeds, one shots PuToTyrano with a single FUCKING PUNCH, ass-stomps the Births...and all for the final episode of him getting fodderized by King TaToBa and not able to defend himself from Maki throwing Core medals at him

It was terrible, he had the most growth, development, and foreshadowing, and Kobayashi threw it in our faces.

It was completely rubbish


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How the hell did he even get the chance to shove all of the Core Medals into Uva?



He just threw them at Uva, let alone let's ignore that when Greeds chose to absorb or not use Core medals, they do it on their own but with the final episode, they completely ignored the entire show for that

Just tossing Core medals into Uva.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2011)

King TaToBa

Any difference aside from the major powerup or is it just the same average looking base form for OOO


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2011)

Same form

Same design

Even same eyes, I assumed he would have Purple Eye but nope

Just OOO's powered up in his base form to be stronger than PuToTyrano and dual weilding Medaljaibur and Axe against Uva


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2011)

Uva didn't survive?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2011)

I think it's about time we initiate a seance to bring back Ishinomori from the grave

I kept thinking it was going to end on a cliffhanger, but this sounds even worse


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2011)

I still want Foundation X to be relevant again.

also damn you guys for being sealed those are some nice sets


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2011)

Fuck Foundation X

Kougami Foundation is supreme


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish Ishinomori was alive but yeah

Pretty much OOO's falls under the "above" average series ranking to me, bad ending that completely shits on everything


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds like what I heard about Ryuki before watching it for myself. A great series generally overall, but a disappointing ending. Not the way I would have had the ending go, but it was alright.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2011)

OOO was a reverse blade, excellent first 20 episodes, then went meh.

Isn't Kougami Foundation under X anyways?


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Sounds like what I heard about Ryuki before watching it for myself. A great series generally overall, but a disappointing ending. Not the way I would have had the ending go, but it was alright.



I liked episode finale's ending but then again at least with Ryuki you have like 8 different "official" endings



Stroev said:


> OOO was a reverse blade, excellent first 20 episodes, then went meh.
> 
> Isn't Kougami Foundation under X anyways?



Blade got better after the first five episodes

OOO's was good up to Uva's last Yummies after Mezul and Gamel getting sealed, before Cazali's gay and boring Hybrid Yummie/powers shennigans from like 21-37, its still not going to be top when it comes to ONE THIRD IS GOOD, ONE THIRD IS AWFUL, ONE THIRD IS ALRIGHT, OH WAIT ITS GETTING BETTER, AW FUCK YEEAH

then last episode: AWWW FUCK


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2011)

And there were assumptions that OOO might surpass Blade or be at least at this level.


Lol no.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2011)

OOO was more of a mix between Kuuga, Blade and Den-O. There was nothing wrong with series aside from the shitty movie with Double and Skull with Nobunaga, being bland as fuck. 

>Fire Kobayashi
>Take Cell and Core Medals
>Throw them over Ishinomori's grave


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2011)

Seeing from the spoilers i read, from good level i would rank it, it went  down to average series.


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2011)

hey GataKiriBa


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2011)

Now Uva became Kusaka level?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2011)

Long as it's not worse than the movie collab with Double and Skull, aside from horrible endings like Decade and Kiva, it's watchable.


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2011)

Blade said:


> Now Uva became Kusaka level?



Cazali was the Kusaka of OOOs


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2011)

Cazali the bitch who thought that he might be even a valid villain. Trash.


Uva the guy who even surpassed Ankh.


The difference.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 27, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I think it's about time we initiate a seance to bring back Ishinomori from the grave
> 
> I kept thinking it was going to end on a cliffhanger, but this sounds even worse



i second this.


thats actually really fucking creepy.


soehow, just knew that this Kings Core Medals Bullshit was just gonna be a stronger TaToBa.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 28, 2011)

I liked the OOO final.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kougami was awesome and I loved the bit where he gave TaToBa to Eiji and was baking a cake while his office was being destroyed.
The final fight against Maki was pretty enjoyable.
I liked the dino axe finisher but the giga scan was a bit disappointing.( I might need to rewatch it but did he just create a blackhole?)
Ankh's death was pretty sad, him giving Eiji all his cores shows that he was no longer just a greedy pile of medals.
The holding hands scene with Hina reminds me of the theme of the movie.(holding hands and being with family.)
Ghost Ankh at the end was kind of weird but I guess it shows that Ankh will always watch over Eiji.( which is both touching and really creepy.)
I liked OOO final beter then the Double one.( I feel Double's ending was a bit unresolved.)
I think I give OOO a 8/10,I love the cast and I love how the characters interact  with each other. 
OOO definitely has some major flaws and I can fully understand the hate for this season but I really enjoyed it.
The subs aren't even out yet and I miss the show already


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems like the ending is getting mixed reactions, some of it sounds great while the other parts not so much. I still enjoyed this show despite it's flaws, hope the ending won't be too much of a drop in quality. Did they ever explain Hina's superstrength or was that forgotten?

Kougami being awesome till the end, I am going to miss him.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 28, 2011)

im mixed on the ending to be honest.


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I liked the OOO final.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



holy fuck that final was barely tolerable


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 28, 2011)

Uva being treated like shit was the only bad thing about the ending. Everything else was alright. That's about it.


----------



## NeoBandit (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll really miss you, Anko-kun. One of the best characters in KR 4me.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 28, 2011)

The Final Episode of Kamen Rider OOOs was awesome 
I will miss Kamen Rider OOOs as well as Ankh,Kamen Rider Birth,The Greed,Date,Cakeboss,and funny scenes with Mr.Maki's Doll
I can't wait to see Kamen Rider Fourze


----------



## Arishem (Aug 28, 2011)

That ending was like being blasted with explosive diarrhea from three neon anuses.


----------



## mali (Aug 28, 2011)

HEATAQUA said:


> The Final Episode of Kamen Rider OOOs was awesome
> I will miss Kamen Rider OOOs as well as Ankh,Kamen Rider Birth,The Greed,Date,Cakeboss,and funny scenes with Mr.Maki's Doll
> I can't to see Kamen Rider Fourze



Wow, youre the first person Ive heard say that.

Does anyone like the look of Gantero????


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 28, 2011)

You mean Gentaro? 

Kamen Rider CROWS


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2011)

eh, I liked it.  It could have been much better, but I found it solid.

Final showdown and defeat of Maki was enjoyable.

I also seem to be the only person who took away from the finale that even though his individuality was lost, Uva ended up becoming the most dangerous threat in all of OOO.

I also liked the concept of Eiji's final epithany, but yeah it was hilariously blunt and melodramatic.




Honestly I'm gonna 100% agree with what in his final thoughts on the show.

Though it had notable dips in quality, I never disliked it or was even bored.  I liked all the main characters in some way or another.

Pretty darn good show, even if it's not one of the greatest


----------



## Talon. (Aug 29, 2011)

"Fuck, theres nothing better on."


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2011)

OOO is my 1st rider so its automatically my fave

I was sad to see Ankh go, i hope he gets revived in the movie wars movie

I hope we see cakeboss in Fourze since its in the same city/universe


----------



## Talon. (Aug 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> OOO is my 1st rider so its automatically my fave
> 
> I was sad to see Ankh go, i hope he gets revived in the movie wars movie
> 
> I hope we see cakeboss in Fourze since its in the same city/universe



maybe hes the principal of Amanokawa Academy


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2011)

i would enjoy that


----------



## mali (Aug 29, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You mean Gentaro?
> 
> Kamen Rider CROWS



Yeah, he looks kinda puny.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 31, 2011)

Fouze hideout + some of his switches:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2011)

not bad i guess


----------



## Nate Near (Sep 1, 2011)

Fourze Driver

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr-iNnD-Mik&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Sep 1, 2011)

Fourze is basically the Apple iBirth.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 2, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Fourze is basically the Apple iBirth.



Maybe Steve Jobs is the leader of the Zodiarts, hence why he retired.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2011)

"hamburger droid" in Fourze

welp


----------



## Talon. (Sep 2, 2011)

I was watchting A to Z earlier and i noticed something. is the Accel movie non-canon due to the fact that its Dopant's memory isnt a T2? or was there something in A to Z i missed?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm actually excited for Fourze tomorrow. I'm betting my ass that a few minutes after the show airs, a lot will post the first henshin and battle.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Fourze is the new Black/Black RX.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SkS7F8T1XrE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

Fourze with that banchou swag.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 3, 2011)

Kamen Rider CROWS


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Gentaro bitch-slapping everyone.


----------



## Nate Near (Sep 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF2ar7VRW3E&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Sep 3, 2011)

OP


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2011)

Abi, compare the first episode of Fourze to:

- OOOs
- Double
- Kabuto
- Blade
- Ryuki
- Agito
- Kuuga

And how did you honestly feel about it? Setting, style, characters, etc...


----------



## Nate Near (Sep 3, 2011)

High Quality OP
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGKLGITyrNw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Sep 3, 2011)

Fang said:


> Abi, compare the first episode of Fourze to:
> 
> - OOOs
> - Double
> ...



Setting I was iffy on until the main showed how he was Alpha as fuck. Then I loved it.

Style is really nice.

As for characters, again the main is Alpha as fuck. The main female isn't ear bleedingly annoying, so that's a plus.

All in all, I liked it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2011)

He's alpha in general? Or just in comparison to people like Shinji, Ryoutaros, Eiji, etc...?

I'm having a hard time taking that character seriously since he looks like a bad Josuke cosplayer design wise


----------



## Abigail (Sep 3, 2011)

In general.

Honestly, he might make Josuke proud of how Alpha he is.

Jumping into 20 foot deep moat to save a girls love letter. 

Fighting the entire football team at once.

Fights a kaijin untransformed with a pipe.

Just ganks the belt from a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like it's no big deal.

Dude is boss.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2011)

And his buddy? The guy who gives him the Switches and Fourze belt?


----------



## Abigail (Sep 3, 2011)

He's a giant dick so far.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2011)

Tsukasa/Kaito dickholes or Tendou/Kino dickish? Or Ankh-ish?


----------



## Abigail (Sep 3, 2011)

Mix between Ankh-ish and Tsukasa/Kaito.

Keep in mind it's still episodes one so this is subject to change.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2011)

i cant wait for it


----------



## Abigail (Sep 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NRZpwTZQBI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM3PH0lyI0w[/YOUTUBE]


Watch them while you can.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 4, 2011)

Abigail said:


> In general.
> 
> Honestly, he might make Josuke proud of how Alpha he is.
> 
> ...



yeah, thats Alpha as fuck.




i wish Over-Time would at least post the raw like they usually do.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2011)

Kamen Rider Josuke? :33


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

Gentaro is automatic bro.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 4, 2011)

FOURZE is okay.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 4, 2011)

I like how every girl on campus has to wear thigh high socks. DAT ZETTAI RYOUIKI. 

Gentarou is definitely BAWSS. He just doesn't fucking care.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 4, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Mix between Ankh-ish and Tsukasa/Kaito.
> 
> Keep in mind it's still episodes one so this is subject to change.


I think he will be like Gotou.
At first he is a asshole but afther some development he turns into the main riders friend.
I am not sure how to feel abouth the episode.
I don't like how almost every character is just a highschool cliche.
In the opening they show that some of these characters will change but for now I find them a little boring.( except for the main rider.)
Gentaro is a pretty awesome.
He is nice enough to be likable but he can stil stand up for himself when he needs to. 
I was disappointed that we didn't see much of the villains.
The fight scenes where pretty good and there where some funny moments like Fouze spinning around the tree with his rocket arm.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2011)

Abigail said:


> In general.
> 
> Honestly, he might make Josuke proud of how Alpha he is.
> 
> ...



i think i'm going to love this solely based off that


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 4, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I am not sure how to feel abouth the episode.
> I don't like how almost every character is just a highschool cliche.


Cliches in my Kamen Rider? OH SH-

Seriously though, I don't mind seeing those cliches and character stereotypes. I'm actually interested on how the high school dynamic will work in the show. Well, aside from the space theme going on.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 4, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Cliches in my Kamen Rider? OH SH-
> 
> Seriously though, I don't mind seeing those cliches and character stereotypes. I'm actually interested on how the high school dynamic will work in the show. Well, aside from the space theme going on.


I like the space theme more than the highschool one.
I am just not interested in the highschool sterotypes but the opening shows promise that they will change so that keeps my hopes up for the show.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 4, 2011)

Same here. I'd like to see how much space plays a factor in the show. I mean, I'm already calling that the final battle of this show will be done in space. 

As for the high school cliches, as long as it won't affect the show that much it'll be fine, although I'm already expecting it to play at parts, since it's a high school setting.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 4, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Same here. I'd like to see how much space plays a factor in the show. I mean, I'm already calling that the final battle of this show will be done in space.
> 
> As for the high school cliches, as long as it won't affect the show that much it'll be fine, although I'm already expecting it to play at parts, since it's a high school setting.


There beter be some space fights in Fouze.
I want to see Fouze fight monsters on the moon or have a space battle with alien ships like in Gokaiger


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 4, 2011)

Let's not forget that the head writer of Fourze was involved in Gurren Lagann. We already saw the drill and there's space so...


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 4, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Let's not forget that the head writer of Fourze was involved in Gurren Lagann. We already saw the drill and there's space so...


[YOUTUBE]bkkFPrNdKu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 4, 2011)

Kamen Rider Fourze is awesome 
the action scenes were great and I like the funny scene with Fourze can't control the Rocket Switch XD
The Zodiarts have great designs


----------



## Talon. (Sep 4, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> There beter be some space fights in Fouze.
> I want to see Fouze fight monsters on the moon or have a space battle with alien ships like in Gokaiger



I smell a potential crossover


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2011)

Great first episode


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 4, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I smell a potential crossover


That needs to happen.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 5, 2011)

No school clich? please,just hardcore ass kicking.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 5, 2011)

Expect those already as it's most likely inevitable. And I don't think they'll forget not to include ass-kicking in every episode. I mean, just watch the first episode. It had a lot of those already.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay Guys.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2011)

im already in love with the female lead and the gothic lolita girlpek


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 5, 2011)

Smokahontas said:


> Okay Guys.


FOURZE GO HOME


----------



## Corran (Sep 5, 2011)

Good episode.

My only complaints are:
The school setting - just a personal preference, I'm burnt out on Japanese school settings and I think that's why I love some of the previous Kamen Rider settings because they all have a bit of unique setting to them.
Those powers - these have to be some of the worst looking powers I've seen, blocky and the colours are so.... "flat" is the word I think. I'm just talking about design here.


----------



## mali (Sep 5, 2011)

Great first ep, I expect great things from the gothic girl


----------



## Talon. (Sep 5, 2011)

Mali said:


> Great first ep, I expect great things from the gothic girl



Same. shes fucking adorable :33

Gentaro really is Alpha As Fuck.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 5, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm burnt out on Japanese school setting



Good thing then that minus Banchou Rider this is basically a cliche 60's American High School.


----------



## lambda (Sep 5, 2011)

Geek. Trash. Cheerleaders. Quarterback.

Where the fuck am I?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2011)

i'm guessing kengo will soon develop into less of a dick


----------



## Abigail (Sep 5, 2011)

More then likely, yeah.


----------



## mali (Sep 5, 2011)

Hopefully Kengo will become a descent revile to Gentaro.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2011)

Mali said:


> Hopefully Kengo will become a descent revile to Gentaro.



*rival

and i doubt it. the fact that he has the know-how to work this stuff combined with his physical weakness means he's been relegated into the tech support role


----------



## lambda (Sep 5, 2011)

Football guy for secondary rider.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 5, 2011)

Mali said:


> Hopefully Kengo will become a descent rival to Gentaro.



Not really.

Even though its really unlikely, I wouldnt be suprised if they brought in someone new JUST to be his rival.




lambda said:


> Football guy for secondary rider.



I second that. 

his theme: TANKS.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> Football guy for secondary rider.



With Kengo as a tertiary rider


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah i can see the football guy as the 2nd Rider

Gentaro kinda reminds me of Date


----------



## CM PunK (Sep 6, 2011)

Kengo as secondary Rider once his Zodiarts powers kick in.


:ho


----------



## lambda (Sep 6, 2011)

Gemini for strongest.


----------



## CM PunK (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## lambda (Sep 6, 2011)

What was the reason that chick couldn't be Fourze again?


----------



## CM PunK (Sep 6, 2011)

lambda said:


> What was the reason that chick couldn't be Fourze again?


I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 6, 2011)

"I'm not garbage, I'm trash!"


----------



## Corran (Sep 6, 2011)

lambda said:


> What was the reason that chick couldn't be Fourze again?



Has there ever been a female Kamen Rider or secondary rider? Because now I really want to see a badass female Kamen Rider


----------



## Abigail (Sep 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> Has there ever been a female Kamen Rider or secondary rider? Because now I really want to see a badass female Kamen Rider



Femme and some movie riders who have a combined 5 minutes of screen time between them.

Femme died quickly.

Also, arguably Tackle.

She also died.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rkDi90Lqq8Q[/YOUTUBE]

I hope I can be anywhere near as amazing as this when I'm in my 60's.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 6, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Femme and some movie riders who have a combined 5 minutes of screen time between them.
> 
> Femme died quickly.
> 
> ...



No wait. That one bitch became IXA during the actual Kiva show.

It was for all of a minute but at least she helped take out a monster. Temporarily.

So, yeah. There you go.


----------



## Fang (Sep 6, 2011)

Are you talking about Maya?


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 7, 2011)

Pretty sure it was Yuri and Megumi. When did Maya use IXA?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> Has there ever been a female Kamen Rider or secondary rider? Because now I really want to see a badass female Kamen Rider


Because up to this point, Japan is still sexist. Same reason why there hasn't been any female Red Ranger. Same reason why there hasn't been a female Gundam protagonist.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Well Shinkenger


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 7, 2011)

And there are female protagonists in Gundam.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 7, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Because up to this point, Japan is still sexist. Same reason why there hasn't been any female Red Ranger. Same reason why there hasn't been a female Gundam protagonist.



Kaoru Shiba....?

and i guess Natsumi kinda counts...Kiva-La's design was kinda cool.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 7, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Because up to this point, Japan is still sexist. Same reason why there hasn't been any female Red Ranger. Same reason why there hasn't been a female Gundam protagonist.


Some might debate 0080.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

08th MS Team?


----------



## Talon. (Sep 7, 2011)

So we're all in agreeance that we nee a lead girl Rider? because we totally do.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Fanservice Galore?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

How about no


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Darn.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

Since you haven't watched Decade, I can see why you don't know why I think this way, mein square


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

All ive seen is the Shinkenger eps


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

Tackle from Stronger is about as close as you're going to get. Not counting Shuki from Hibiki, since those episodes are filler


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

ill check them out


----------



## lambda (Sep 7, 2011)

Abigail said:


> No wait. That one bitch became IXA during the actual Kiva show.
> 
> It was for all of a minute but at least she helped take out a monster. Temporarily.


 They took out Rook, an upper tier Fangire.



Abigail said:


> Femme and some movie riders who have a combined 5 minutes of screen time between them.
> 
> Femme died quickly.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but since living as a Rider means fighting an endless war against evil, it's arguably the better outcome.


----------



## lambda (Sep 7, 2011)

And Kaoru should have stayed Shinken Red.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

She did in Gokaiger it seems


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome Vid i found, you guys must watch


[YOUTUBE]Bdp4S2vFStQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Sep 8, 2011)

^Awesome vid. It reminds me how much I love the combos and the announcers voice shouting out the combo names 
The announcer for 000 is probably my favorite so far I think, especially the way he says "Scanning charge!"


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Awesome vid. It reminds me how much I love the combos and the announcers voice shouting out the combo names
> The announcer for 000 is probably my favorite so far I think, especially the way he says "Scanning charge!"



agreed.

the voices in Fourze are pretty cool tho


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome vid, badass old guys showing the youngsters how it's done 



dspr8_rugged said:


> Because up to this point, Japan is still sexist. Same reason why there hasn't been any female Red Ranger. Same reason why there hasn't been a female Gundam protagonist.



Motoko Kusanagi from Ghost in a Shell is a female protagonist who is strong and intelligent, not from Gundam though. I would'n mind one for Gundam or Kamen Rider where the female main is atleast comparable to the male lead though. I'm not going to pretend sexism does'nt exist but let's not ignore cases that subert this.


----------



## CM PunK (Sep 8, 2011)

Legend said:


> Awesome Vid i found, you guys must watch


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> Gundam and Kamen Rider are kinda geared towards boys/manchilds, and having a Main Rider be a female would probably lose them money. I wouldn't mind a prominent secondary Rider be a female though. I think it would rock actually.



This.

If we can get at least a secondary female Rider on Birth-levels of awesome, ill be happy.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 8, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> I wouldn't mind a prominent secondary Rider be a female though. I think it would rock actually.


I wouldn't mind that either. At least that would be acceptable to the Japanese viewing public.

Although as someone already pointed out, female Riders either have a short time on screen or end up dead. Somehow they have to change that.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I wouldn't mind that either. At least that would be acceptable to the Japanese viewing public.
> 
> Although as someone already pointed out, female Riders either have a short time on screen or end up dead. Somehow they have to change that.



This is also true.


----------



## Corran (Sep 8, 2011)

Talon. said:


> agreed.
> 
> the voices in Fourze are pretty cool tho



I'm not sold on the voices for Fourze yet. I like the henshin sounds but when he uses stuff like Rocket and Rader it sounds too distorted for my taste.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm not sold on the voices for Fourze yet. I like the henshin sounds but when he uses stuff like Rocket and Rader it sounds too distorted for my taste.



It sounds autotuned


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 9, 2011)

Talon. said:


> It sounds autotuned



This. 



So guys, Fourze will meet past riders. Do you think this time, it will be not the AR ones?


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2011)

Is this true or another rumor?

i know its supposed to fix what decade ruined

and Fourze is in OOO's and Double's universe


----------



## Talon. (Sep 9, 2011)

Legend said:


> Is this true or another rumor?
> 
> i know its supposed to fix what decade ruined
> 
> and Fourze is in OOO's and Double's universe



it IS the 40th anniversary, and it would make sense to do so.

Although, if they fixed everything from decade, wouldnt that retcon at least 75% of it?


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2011)

I have not watched Decade, I didn't like Decade's design so I've stayed away from it since I started watching Kamen Rider shows. Is it worth watching?


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2011)

Everyone i know hates it for ruining the series, and retconning things so that being retconned i dont mind


----------



## Talon. (Sep 9, 2011)

Legend said:


> Everyone i know hates it for ruining the series, and retconning things so that being retconned i dont mind



Yeah, but i dont want the cool shit to be retconned, like that Rider from the Ryuki World, or Kiva-La. Or DiEnd. ESPECIALLY not DiEnd.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 9, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Yeah, but i dont want the cool shit to be retconned, like that Rider from the Ryuki World, or Kiva-La. Or *DiEnd*. ESPECIALLY not *DiEnd*.



Treasure Sniper=EPIC LOL... The Final Form of DiEnd for me it's kinda okay. I did liked the idea of villain rider/anti hero ones..
I am hoping no more AR ones. I got mind fucked last year because of Decade.  and hoping like in Gokaiger, those original actors from the preceding series did reprise their roles. I am hoping they would do that in Fourze.

I am hoping Joe Odagiri will reprise his role for KUUGA!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm hoping they go through with the Rider club thing as originally planned, would be nice to fix the crap of decade(I've heard they've retconned a lot of stuff).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2011)

Wondering which past Riders will show up in the series. Hopefully Kashu (Shouichi) and Mizushima (Tendou), along with everyone else. Doubting that Odagiri will show up, but would love to see him make an appearance.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 9, 2011)

He looks like a gundam put into Super Robot Wars games.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 9, 2011)

tis adorable, it is.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Wondering which past Riders will show up in the series. Hopefully Kashu (Shouichi) and Mizushima (Tendou), along with everyone else. Doubting that Odagiri will show up, but would love to see him make an appearance.



Id kill to see Souji motherfucking Tendou show up in Fourze. he can show Gentaro how its really done 




Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm hoping they go through with the Rider club thing as originally planned, would be nice to fix the crap of decade(I've heard they've retconned a lot of stuff).




Like i said, they better not retcon the cool shit like Kiva-La and DiEnd.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Kiva-La


----------



## Talon. (Sep 9, 2011)

I happen to like Kiva-La, i was cheering her on when she stabbed Decade in Movie War 2010. 

Also, its Natsumi.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2011)

Doesn't stop it from being terrible


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2011)

Good things in Decade:

>Hopper Bros
>Hopper Bros beating up Decade and Yusukeless
>Hopper Bros killing AR Kaixa and AR Delta
>Kick Hopper and Ouja telling Kaito to fuck off


----------



## Talon. (Sep 9, 2011)

Fang said:


> Good things in Decade:
> 
> >Hopper Bros
> >Hopper Bros beating up Decade and Yusukeless
> ...



you forgot DiEnd. and the grandpa.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 10, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Kaoru Shiba....?
> 
> and i guess Natsumi kinda counts...Kiva-La's design was kinda cool.



Kivala.

Cool.



Get the fuck out.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 10, 2011)

lambda said:


> They took out Rook, an upper tier Fangire.
> 
> Yeah, but since living as a Rider means fighting an endless war against evil, it's arguably the better outcome.



But Rook came back.

Thus, temporarily.



Talon. said:


> Yeah, but i dont want the cool shit to be retconned, like that Rider from the Ryuki World, or Kiva-La. Or DiEnd. ESPECIALLY not DiEnd.



Kivala.

Cool.

DIEND.

COOL.


Seriously, get the fuck out.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> Good things in Decade:
> 
> >Hopper Bros
> >Hopper Bros beating up Decade and Yusukeless
> ...



>Hibiki World
>Black/Black RX
>Kenzaki kicking Decade's shit in

That's it.



Talon. said:


> you forgot DiEnd. and the grandpa.



No, he didn't.

DiEnd is one of the worst characters ever.

Get out.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2011)

If you mean Hibiki's world for Ouja's shenanigans sure

everything else in it was shit including Tsukasa's gay pompadour-fro


----------



## Abigail (Sep 10, 2011)

Everything about Tsukasa is gay.

I meant how it ended.

That was how Hibiki itself should have actually ended.

Gave me a proper sense of closure on the series.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2011)

I still don't have that feeling because we still don't have a Hopper Bros Gaiden


----------



## Talon. (Sep 10, 2011)

Abigail said:


> No, he didn't.
> 
> DiEnd is one of the worst characters ever.
> 
> Get out.






he was pretty awesome in the Den-O triliogy.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2011)

so awesome with a final form more of a clusterfuck then Complete Decade's and Super Climax Den-O put together


----------



## Talon. (Sep 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> so awesome with a final form more of a clusterfuck then Complete Decade's and Super Climax Den-O put together



his clusterfuck final form is nothing compared to SC Den-O


----------



## Abigail (Sep 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> I still don't have that feeling because we still don't have a Hopper Bros Gaiden



A feeling of closure for Hibiki.

Hopper Gaiden. 



Talon. said:


> he was pretty awesome in the Den-O triliogy.



My opinion is correct, though.



Talon. said:


> his clusterfuck final form is nothing compared to SC Den-O



Wrong.

DiEnd Complete is just so fucking ugly.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 10, 2011)

Diend is the worst Kamen Rider in terms of design and character. I mean, what the fuck is he doing on the show? He isn't even comparable to other dickhead secondary Riders that he is supposed to be.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 10, 2011)

Just looked him up, the design is cringeworthy.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 10, 2011)

He was a PS2, personified.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Sep 10, 2011)

So has anyone seen episode one of Fourze yet? If so, where'd you find the subs/who's subs do you recommend?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 10, 2011)

It's up on youtube. Overtime is the group.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 10, 2011)

DiEnd is still awful and you opinion is still wrong, by the way.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2011)

> He was a PS2, personified.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 11, 2011)

Diend was a pretty shitty rider a long with decade.

I mean they did look like a bunch of slabs put together.

As for his character what the fuck was he even doing? OH LET ME STEAL SOME SHIT. I could be freeing my own rider reality (which is just a super shitty Missing Ace), But I'd rather piss off Decade and steal shit. 

Kiva-la was just plain shit I mean like who thought of that idea at all? The design was a mediocre female Kiva who's design outside of emperor form wasn't really that good. She was just used as a plot line because they didn't realize after breaking Decade's power and defeating every rider (which would never fucking happen) who would repent for his sins?

All of Decade's characters were shit tier, even their Kuuga I mean honestly the character was already established all you'd even have to do is plop him in somewhere else with same personality. 


In short Decade dun goof'd.


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2011)

At least Kaito had the best big brother in Kamen Rider

Junichi


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 11, 2011)

Fang said:


> At least Kaito had the best big brother in Kamen Rider
> 
> Junichi



It also had Decade getting his shit wrecked by the Hoppers.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2011)

I cant wait for the Sub of Fourze, some interesting stuff, especially with the older riders

i started watching Double, the breakdancer wearing a tupac shit had me rolling


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2011)

ugh, i hate fourze's suit, i really hope all this space shit doesn't put me off from watching the second ep


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 11, 2011)

alisha said:


> ugh, i hate fourze's suit, i really hope all this space shit doesn't put me off from watching the second ep



Honestly I didn't think I was going to like his suit either when I first saw it.

I originally thought " lol what the fuck is up with his cone head" But his suit has grown on me somehow.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2011)

Kamen Rider CROWS


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2011)

cone head indeed

gentaro (and yuki) are cute though, i love silly characters

and shun is a piece of shit


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, Fourze's suit is growing on me as well. It's actually cool and silly at the same time, I like it!.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 11, 2011)

lol im waiting for OT to get the SD DDL version of fourze.

im kinda getting into Tiger & Bunny, but Hulus subs suck.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 11, 2011)

Fourze 2 subs out.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Sep 11, 2011)

^ Does that mean you have it ready over in the pimping thread?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 11, 2011)

Shit was awesome. It's just the second episode and there's already a glimpse of a space battle.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 11, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Fourze 2 subs out.



but not any i can see from Over-Time 

not yet at least.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 11, 2011)

Do you just not check their blog?


----------



## Talon. (Sep 11, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Do you just not check their blog?



yeah i did a little while ago, i just watched it.

I love how theyre tying the previous series into it in this episode.


And i never expected that person to be the Zodiart. (im not saying who it is to avoid spoilers)

the space finisher was epic, i gotta get me a .gif

also, i want a Fourze Pony.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Sep 11, 2011)

Talon. said:


> also, i want a Fourze Pony.



No, Yuuki/Yuki pony.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 11, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> No, Yuuki/Yuki pony.



id go for that.

so i found toy pics of Elec and Fire states


im personally not a huge fan of the way Fire States looks.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 11, 2011)

Talon. said:


> And i never expected that person to be the Zodiart. (im not saying who it is to avoid spoilers)



I called it the day episode 1 aired.

It was kinda obvious.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 11, 2011)

Abigail said:


> I called it the day episode 1 aired.
> 
> It was kinda obvious.



Im pretty oblivious to stuff like that half the time.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 12, 2011)

Space and Showa Riders??In 1 episode?

Awesome.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 12, 2011)

Episode 2. But, yeah.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

i like that gothlolita girlpek


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> i like that gothlolita girlpek



Have you seen the actress without make-up?:ho


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

if you have pics please share:33


----------



## Talon. (Sep 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> if you have pics please share:33



i saw the pics on /m/

theyre not half bad.

shes underage by the way


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

link

im still 18 for the next month


----------



## Talon. (Sep 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> link
> 
> im still 18 for the next month



the thread 404'd yesterday 

sorry.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Talon. (Sep 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



yeah, i know >.<


she looked real cute tho.

also, the football captain's half japanese, the actor's first name is Justin 

i thought that was kinda funny.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

damn

yeah half american/japanese

she's cuuute


----------



## .:Jason:. (Sep 12, 2011)

Head cheerleade and Yuuki/Yuki are tied for best girls. Gothic girl is shit.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 12, 2011)

You never know with goth girl.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

Yuki and Tomoko are the bestpek


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

Pimp Rider


----------



## Talon. (Sep 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> Pimp Rider





Switches and Bitches, my friend. Switches and Bitches.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 13, 2011)

BEWARE! 

OH YUKI STOP TEASING.
Is Yuki underage? Oh No. I find her hot. Is this normal?


----------



## Talon. (Sep 13, 2011)

Smokahontas said:


> BEWARE!
> 
> OH YUKI STOP TEASING.
> Is Yuki underage? Oh No. I find her hot. Is this normal?



Im not sure if shes underage or not.


but i myself am attracted to her cuteness.


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2011)

She's between 16-19 and my  age is 18 and with japan's laws im good


----------



## Stroev (Sep 13, 2011)

The things I'd do to that teacher.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Kenzaki is cool, but Shigeru is made of swag

Why you do this


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2011)

Showa wins all 3 of those matches


also 





> She's between 16-19 and my age is 18 and with japan's laws im good


15 dawg, 15


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 14, 2011)

15

Motherfucking FIFTEEN


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


What about Yuki, i know the teacher is 22


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

Blade, Skyrider and ZX


----------



## Talon. (Sep 14, 2011)

Son Goku said:


>



Stronger would kick Blades ass any day of the week.

it depends on who's IXA at the time. 

and ZX>Ryuki


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2011)

Stronger is awesome but he isn't doing anything to Blade at the end of the series.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 14, 2011)

> kids tv show
> people wanting to bang the cute underage sidekick
> ...
>


----------



## Talon. (Sep 14, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> > kids tv show
> > people wanting to bang the cute underage sidekick
> > ...
> >



ISHYGDDT 


five bucks says Gentaro gets turned into a Zodiart at least once in this series.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 14, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> > kids tv show
> > people wanting to bang the cute underage sidekick
> > ...
> >



She's only 17, not that I'm promoting such a thing, mein square


----------



## Talon. (Sep 14, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> She's only 17, not that I'm promoting such a thing, mein square



I see nothing wrong here.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree, its not like im old


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 14, 2011)

Now dat Miu mein square


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

oh yes


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 14, 2011)

ALL the Girls in Fourze are like  Chocolate Bars. I am digging them. Especially Yuki, she is my fave to smother with.


----------



## Corran (Sep 14, 2011)

Its quite funny, I'm interested in all the female characters of Fourze and none of the males  Should of made the girls be Kamen Riders, she knew how to work it and how to pose


----------



## Talon. (Sep 15, 2011)

Corran said:


> Its quite funny, I'm interested in all the female characters of Fourze and none of the males  Should of made the girls be Kamen Riders, she knew how to work it and how to pose



I know right? She'd do a better job and not have to worry about Kengo's bitching.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 15, 2011)

Getting Ready to watch Kamen Rider Black RX again after Kamen Rider Ichigo.:3
I am still on episode 4. 

*I AM AMAAAZON.*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQYpuINSXyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 15, 2011)

That's not Black RX. That's Masked Rider, mein square


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 15, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> She's only 17, not that I'm promoting such a thing, mein square



oh, 17 is legal over here in england, carry on


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 15, 2011)

Smokahontas said:


> Getting Ready to watch Kamen Rider Black RX again after Kamen Rider Ichigo.:3
> I am still on episode 4.
> 
> *I AM AMAAAZON.*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQYpuINSXyE[/YOUTUBE]



Epic fail,to think it was aired here on  Fox Kids.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 15, 2011)

Smokahontas said:


> Getting Ready to watch Kamen Rider Black RX again after Kamen Rider Ichigo.:3
> I am still on episode 4.
> 
> *I AM AMAAAZON.*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQYpuINSXyE[/YOUTUBE]



FUCKING FERBUS.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh god at Gen's "what does that mean?" followed by the expression during the Yuki scene. Good thing his suit can survive reentry. The Goth girl's info on Kamen Rider's has me psyched, this could rival or surpass Agito/Kuuga/Blade/Kabuto level.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Talon. said:


> ISHYGDDT
> 
> 
> five bucks says Gentaro gets turned into a Zodiart at least once in this series.



More like Fourze turns out to be a different Zodiart form. And the mysterious guy happens to have a form similar to Fourze.


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 15, 2011)

Talon. said:


> FUCKING FERBUS.


FUCKING FERBUS!


----------



## Talon. (Sep 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> More like Fourze turns out to be a different Zodiart form. And the mysterious guy happens to have a form similar to Fourze.



Actually, that would be pretty awesome. I want an evil rider again.



Smokahontas said:


> FUCKING FERBUS!



I KNOW


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Fuck evil Riders.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Fuck evil Riders.



I see nothing wrong with Evil Riders.

i mean, it kinda worked with Ryuga. Nega Den-O was kinda cool


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Just have kaijin generals same damn thing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 16, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> More like Fourze turns out to be a different Zodiart form. And the mysterious guy happens to have a form similar to Fourze.



So Daguva vs Kuuga V2 . Of all the KR I've seen that's the closest I got without it being some evil clone of the hero.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So Daguva vs Kuuga V2 . Of all the KR I've seen that's the closest I got without it being *some evil clone of the hero.*



That sounds a lot like Kabuto


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know, but Dark Kabuto felt meh to me, both in concept and the Rider itself. Well, probably because he got fucked up when Tendou got the Hyper Zecter. Crazy twist though.

On the other hand Dark Kiva is... 

Ryuga was probably the dark Rider that I liked a lot.

Saw Episode 2 today (yeah I'm late) and looks like Astro Switches = Gaia Memories, which ain't a bad thing. And the fact that their base is in space was something I wasn't expecting. I thought they were just space otaku who were able to reproduce a low-grav environment in the base.


Darth Nihilus said:


> asakura.gif


Asakura is BAWSS.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Sep 17, 2011)

So, anyone who's see both Tv-Nihon and Over-Time's subs, help? Which do you prefer?


----------



## Corran (Sep 17, 2011)

Tv-Nihon because I can put them on hard drive and play them through my PS3


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 17, 2011)

Overtime easily. TVN would do something like put captions after not translating words with those brackets that last for seconds e.g

Untranslated word here[TN: Translator's note:insert text/small para of explanation of untranslated word here]

I find it annoying plus Overtime is better.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 17, 2011)

Right now, OT works for me because of speed.

I do look for TVN when archiving.


----------



## Corran (Sep 17, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Overtime easily. TVN would do something like put captions after not translating words with those brackets that last for seconds e.g
> 
> Untranslated word here[TN: Translator's note:insert text/small para of explanation of untranslated word here]
> 
> I find it annoying plus Overtime is better.



I've never noticed any translator notes in their subs


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 17, 2011)

One of my problems with TVN sometimes is they get lazy with translations. They keep words mistranslated and assumes that every one who watches the show knows something about the Japanese language. What's bad is that the way the sentence is constructed sounds off when they do this.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 17, 2011)

Over-Time rules.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

2nd Fourze Rider Rumor:



> We are just only on the third episode but it doesn't stop the new rumors about Kamen Rider Fourze's 2nd rider, tentatively called ?Kamen Rider Meteor!? Furthermore, some information about Movie Wars MEGAMAX.
> 
> Please take rumors with a grain of salt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 18, 2011)

That reminds me of something I had heard.

About fourze getting rider switches.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 19, 2011)

Episode 3 is pretty solid so far.

Gotta love the Predator-styled camo of the Chameleon Zodiart

also Elec States


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 21, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> befriend.jpg


Oh god. Exactly what I had in mind after seeing Episode 3. It's really cheesy, to be honest, considering how obvious it is that Gentaro is going to do something to make Bitch Queen realize how much of a bitch she is and they become friends in the end.

Do I hate that? Certainly not. I mean, come on, who doesn't see it coming? They were having fun together in the OP.

Speaking of which, I honestly thought that JK is one cool dude with him doing breaking shit and all. That is, until he opened his mouth and revealed how much of a... metrosexual he is. Not saying that as a bad thing, though. He's still cool with the informant shit and what not, but still, I'd like to see how he'll work out in the show, though I have Kazari vibes on him.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2011)

Goldie Fourze looks cool


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2011)

Kazari vibes? So I was'nt the only one based on his looks and later facial expression during the video footage reveal about Miu? He can be the joke character, what Kazari should have been but then again I always treated him as a joke anyway.


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes he reminds me of Kazari and Izaya from Drrr


----------



## Talon. (Sep 21, 2011)

JK, to me personally, seems like he has an alterior motive, and i think Kengo does too.

but thats just me.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow I thought I was the only  one who saw Kazari with JK lol.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 23, 2011)

If all goes well (or bad) Fourze is going to have a huge fucking attachment for a final form.

also, what Kuuga thinks of Decade, courtesy of deviantart


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 24, 2011)

As long as the final form isn't introduced early. I don't want it to be Kiva all over again where he practically discards all known forms and goes straight to Emperor Form halfway till the end.

And yes, original Kuuga is not amused with Decade's bullshit.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 24, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> As long as the final form isn't introduced early. I don't want it to be Kiva all over again where he practically discards all known forms and goes straight to Emperor Form halfway till the end.
> 
> And yes, original Kuuga is not amused with Decade's bullshit.



I second this. I hope that rumor about the over-oversized rocket head is simply just a rumor.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 25, 2011)

Ugh. Just thinking how that head will get bigger gives me shivers.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Ugh. Just thinking how that head will get bigger gives me shivers.



true dat 


Elec Switch premeires in episode 5


----------



## mali (Sep 25, 2011)

Ep4 RAW out on Jefusion.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 25, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I second this. I hope that rumor about the over-oversized rocket head is simply just a rumor.





dspr8_rugged said:


> Ugh. Just thinking how that head will get bigger gives me shivers.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like an evil Fourze.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2011)

i finally got those Kabuto eps from the project to work. 

gotta love how Tendou scares those dudes outta the restaurant in ep 2.


----------



## Itto Ittosai (Sep 25, 2011)

hi guys/gals, i'm pretty much a newbie to the Kamen Rider series but i was thinking about getting into it. Any suggestions on which series to start with and where can i watch these at? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2011)

dramaticguyks5 said:


> hi guys/gals, i'm pretty much a newbie to the Kamen Rider series but i was thinking about getting into it. Any suggestions on which series to start with and where can i watch these at? Thanks in advance...



Kabuto 
Agito
OOO
Double 
Den-O

Fourze just started up too, that might be a good one to watch.


most of them are available through TV-Nihon or over-ti.me.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2011)

-Kabuto
-Agito
-Blade
-Kuuga
-OOO
-Fourze(can see this, it's just started)

Good to start with.Keep Tv Nihon as a very last resort for subs, Overtime is good.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 26, 2011)

Movie riders:

Nadeshiko and Poseidon.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 26, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Movie riders:
> 
> Nadeshiko and Poseidon.



im digging the girl rider's look.


and Poseidon's belt kinda reminds me of Apollo Geist's shield.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

Please let it be yuki


----------



## .:Jason:. (Sep 26, 2011)

Any girl but Goth Girl.

I'm confused. In episode two we were told that Zodiat's could only be beaten in space but in episode four one was beaten on Earth. Do I have my facts mixed up or is that just a plot hole of sorts?


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 26, 2011)

Legend said:


> Please let it be yuki


She isn't.
She is Fouze love interest that he meets in the movie.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

yuki vanishes when gentaro fights ziodarts, and one day nadeshiko appears, gentaro falls in love with the rider not knowing who her true identity is


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 26, 2011)

Legend said:


> yuki vanishes when gentaro fights ziodarts, and one day nadeshiko appears, gentaro falls in love with the rider not knowing who her true identity is


Nadeshiko is a new character.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

i know but i can dream cant i?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 26, 2011)

lol the girl rider's name is the Japanese ideal of what a perfect woman should be...fitting if Fourze falls in love with her.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2011)

Poseidon looks Medal powered, probably gonna be movie only.  Nadeshiko will likely pull a Birth and stay.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Girl rider better be Yuki or the Miu. Any girl but Goth Girl.
> 
> Also, I'm confused. In episode two we were told that Zodiat's could only be beaten in space but in episode four one was beaten on Earth. Do I have my facts mixed up or is that just a plot hole of sorts?



No, he was scared they'd destroy the area so Kengo told Gentaro to go to space.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

Im liking Miu even more now


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2011)

Kamen Riders are an urban legend.

That was the one thing said in Fourze I found questionable.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Sep 26, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No, he was scared they'd destroy the area so Kengo told Gentaro to go to space.



Ah, okay. Misunderstanding on my part then.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Kamen Riders are an urban legend.
> 
> That was the one thing said in Fourze I found questionable.



Take that with a grain of salt because its in the same universe as W and OOO


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2011)

Legend said:


> Take that with a grain of salt because its in the same universe as W and OOO



That's what I am saying there is no way you can pass off  Doubles fight with Eternal and episode 48 of OOO as urban legends.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

well if they are in different cities its possible


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2011)

I mean everybody in Fuuto acknowledged Double at the end of the fight.


Even if they passed that off you can't ignore Kamen Rider Core.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you consider core canon?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2011)

Legend said:


> Do you consider core canon?



Not even in the least.

It was just to point out all of the massive and apocalyptic events occuring in the KR universes.

Especially when it showed the Showa Riders.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

I see.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2011)

I mean I don't know how you can pass off all the Dopant and Greeds as an urban legend.


Fuuto had a special section in their police department for Dopants.

Also Gentarou is very willing to expose himself as Kamen Rider.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

Did Tomoko say they were urban legends?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2011)

Something along those lines.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

hmm


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2011)

that right there is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

i accept it is what it is


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 26, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> *I mean I don't know how you can pass off all the Dopant and Greeds as an urban legend*.
> 
> 
> Fuuto had a special section in their police department for Dopants.
> ...



It gets ever stranger if you take kuuga into account, whose Grongi were very publically known as was Kuuga himself.


Then you get the Worms from Kabuto...


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2011)

Also I'd assume that Shocker and every showa organization would be public knowledge.

I don't know how you would hide all of that.


They probably said Urban Legend for it to sound cooler.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 26, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Also I'd assume that Shocker and every showa organization would be public knowledge.
> 
> I don't know how you would hide all of that.
> 
> ...



Its Kamen Rider.

Toei dont hafta explain SHIT.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh god. Episode 4 was cheesy like I expected it to be. How ironic that Yuki was actually the prettiest among the girls in the contest, including the Queen.

Gentaro really doesn't care. He beats the shit out of girls - in kaijin wear. 

Douche football captain, you're awesome. 

And somebody get that loser teacher in suspenders the fuck outta here.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourze is supposed to be trying to undo the inconsistencies and changes caused by Decade. This really does'nt make sense but hey, I'll turn a blind eye if it somehow puts my fav Riders in one verse.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 27, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Oh god. Episode 4 was cheesy like I expected it to be. How ironic that Yuki was actually the prettiest among the girls in the contest, including the Queen.
> 
> Gentaro really doesn't care. He beats the shit out of girls - in kaijin wear.
> 
> ...



I hate that teacher guy so much  
but i bet theyre keeping him around for story purposes.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Fourze is supposed to be trying to undo the inconsistencies and changes caused by Decade. This really does'nt make sense but hey, I'll turn a blind eye if it somehow puts my fav Riders in one verse.



so theyre pretty much retconning Decade? eh, i can live with that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 27, 2011)

> Q: "In Fourze's world, Riders are considered as Urban Legends. What inspired this idea?"
> 
> T: This being Rider's 40th Anniversary, we would like to step onto a route that respects the development and aspects of the previous series. That said, we will be using different ideas compared to the Heisei 10th Anniversary series, Decade. Decade presented continuity problems which we will tackle in Fourze and future series.
> 
> ...



KARA for KIA!

Assuming they go through with this,the Urban Legend part is proven true atleast.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 27, 2011)

You know the music that plays during and after the Miu/Gentaro handshake of friendship scene sounds oddly like a Eye of the Tiger remix.


----------



## Corran (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone know where I can grab OOO soundtrack? :33


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2011)

More info about Fourze's Elec form. From Jefusion.


> Using the high-potential Astro Switch #10 "Elec" Fourze changes to an electric form. The Elec Switch activates the Elec Module "Billy the Rod" on his right arm.
> 
> Billy the Rod, the rod-style Fourze Module activated by the Elec Switch. This is no ordinary rod. It can extend a cord called "Ignition Plug" which has 3 flanges called "United Tap." From these he can shock an enemy, shoot lightning bolts, or fire an electromagnetic net. When he inserts the Elec Switch into the Switch Slot on the handle, he can perform the Limit Break "10 Billion Volt Break."
> 
> The next Foodroid is the Potechokin. Using the Scissors Module, it changes from these fries. It has the ability to use the Power Arm "Chokking Pinch."




10 Billion volt attack?

'Chokking Pinch'?


Sounds cool.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 30, 2011)

Blade said:


> More info about Fourze's Elec form. From Jefusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know what, I usually wait until it shows up in the show. Sometimes, what sounds good on paper doesn't look good on-screen.


----------



## Blade (Sep 30, 2011)

Most of the times the spoilers are true. 

But yeah, i know what you mean.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 3, 2011)

Elec Switch is boss as fuck 

also, fapworthy scene with Nozama and Yuki.


----------



## Legend (Oct 3, 2011)

That was highly sexual

ALSO MEGAMAX looks amazing, that trailer was sooo boss

That part with Fourze, Double and OOO, made me jizz


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 4, 2011)

^

Seeing how Double is still around was something I wasn't expecting. 


			
				Talon. said:
			
		

> Elec Switch is boss as fuck


Hell yes it is. 


			
				Talon. said:
			
		

> also, fapworthy scene with Nozama and Yuki.


Putting shit on my food is NOT hot. 

Also...

^
This loser
= this badass mofo?
V

Wait, what?


----------



## Talon. (Oct 4, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> ^
> 
> Seeing how Double is still around was something I wasn't expecting.
> 
> ...



I was referring to Nozama getting all rapey eyed at yuki. 


and i saw the same question on /m/. its pretty much one of those red herring types of situations.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 4, 2011)

Herp a Derp


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

Nozomi, Yuki, Miu Tsundere Yuri love triangle yes please


----------



## Talon. (Oct 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> Nozomi, Yuki, Miu Tsundere Yuri love triangle yes please



I can dig it.


A little off topic, but i watched Astro Fighter Sunred yesterday on a recommendation from a friend. I can tell theres alot of toku infuence in its style. Not to mention its fucking hilarious.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 6, 2011)

Elec state is god tier switch.


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2011)

Hell Yeah


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Elec state is god tier switch.



fuck yes it is.


Gentaro cant even handle it yet.


so i was watching a video review of the FourzeDriver and i noticed that it blinked in different colors during the transformation sequence. 

I also noticed reallly closely in the ep 6 preview that it turns yellow when the elec switch is in the driver.

tl;dr i think theres gonna be more States than Base, Elec, and Fire.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah, atleast 2 more states, just like during that tatoba henshin you see the other combos

I watched the raw of lets go kamen riders, its not bad, i love how double's henshin steals the show, i gotta watch the older series more, im on ep 17 of double


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2011)

So I was right to have those Kazari vibes from JK, hope he goes out like a loser much like his predecessor from OOO.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2011)

At least JK becomes good


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So I was right to have those Kazari vibes from JK, hope he goes out like a loser much like his predecessor from OOO.



then who's gonna fulfill the fabulousness quota set by Ankh?


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2011)

no one can take his place


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> no one can take his place



Agreed.

Speaking of Greeed, i took a good look at Cazali yesterday and i noticed that he  (in his Greeed form) reminds me alot of the aesthetic associated with Heavy Metal/Black Metal. for the best comparison, Immortal.


*Spoiler*: __ 








I hope im not the only one that sees it. that would be embarrassing.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2011)

i kinda see it, looks like a member of the road warriors or kiss


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So I was right to have those Kazari vibes from JK, hope he goes out like a loser much like his predecessor from OOO.


I think he's cool though, and he won't be like Kazari. He'll probably be a huge asset to the club considering he has good data-gathering skills. That is, if the school principal buys him out for info regarding Fourze.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 8, 2011)

Legend said:


> i kinda see it, looks like a member of the road warriors or kiss



i see that too.

maybe Cazali's suit designer was jammin to some Judas Priest or KISS or something


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 8, 2011)

Talon. said:


> i see that too.
> 
> maybe Cazali's suit designer was jammin to some Judas Priest or KISS or something


I think he was watching Predator instead.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 8, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I think he was watching Predator instead.



Either way, Cazali's suit just screams (to me) Heavy Metal.

also, a pony crossover with Fourze. pretty well executed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syXJ7FTKkeI&list=FLi_7amahyVvAD_BwAU6MoTg&index=3[/YOUTUBE]

i can honestly never get tired of the Fourze opening.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 8, 2011)

This pony fetish thing is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 9, 2011)

Ironically I had just found perfect set gifs of all the riders intros.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 13, 2011)

Look how dead this thread is.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 13, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Look how dead this thread is.



Because there's not that much to talk about Fourze wise...I'll be glad once they all the club inductions done with so we can get into the stuff i'm actually interested in...the other riders showing up.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 13, 2011)

This was a standard episode outside Fourze getting a new form. We got some little info on the villain and it looks like next episode things pick up since the scorpion guy is going personally to fight Fourze.


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Look how dead this thread is.



Because I'm not that interested in Fourze. It hasn't grabbed me like other series have


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 14, 2011)

Well we don't necessarily have to discuss Fourze outside of when a new episode comes out.


----------



## mali (Oct 14, 2011)

I always thought Cazali had weave on


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Oct 17, 2011)

then who is DiEnd? Palin?


----------



## Abigail (Oct 17, 2011)

Let's Go Kamen Riders subbed.

There's something to discuss.


----------



## lambda (Oct 17, 2011)

So many kiddies.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2011)

Will be disappointed if 2012-13's run is another number grimmick Rider


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2011)

100/10

Motherfucking superb mein square


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 17, 2011)

My face when Black and RX are always separate riders.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2011)

The quality rider that is Minami Kotaro CANNOT be contained within the body of just one Kamen Rider, mein square


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 18, 2011)

Minamo Kotaro is just too powerful to fuck with.


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> Will be disappointed if 2012-13's run is another number grimmick Rider



Fives and his belt will have 5 slots for things and will be MASSIVE!


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> Fives and his belt will have 5 slots for things and will be MASSIVE!


I don't want to think abouth the belt for the 8th rider.
Can you imagine a rider having to put in 8 items into his belt just to get into his base form.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 18, 2011)

I think we should have an Art themed rider.


Ep 7 had some lulzy moments, Especially with Daimonji's moustache and the face he made when he grabbed Gen at the end of the episode.

Also watched Lets Go Kamen Riders.

I missed OOO and Ankh. 
Especially Ankh, hes more fabulous than JK


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> Fives and his belt will have 5 slots for things and will be MASSIVE!


Nah, I think it's going to be a Faiz sequel. 

And so much dickery on Ep7. Football captain and remedial teacher sure get along for dicks.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 19, 2011)

Boring episode, really. The remedial teacher calling Gentaro "bad boy" was hilarious, especially the way he said it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 19, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Boring episode, really. The remedial teacher calling Gentaro "bad boy" was hilarious, especially the way he said it.



I was waiting for the moment when he started beating Gentarou with his staff...gues that will happen next episode.


----------



## mali (Oct 20, 2011)

Gothic chick gave me lulz


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 21, 2011)

She's crazy. Can't wait for her own arc.


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

Shuns dad seems like a mega-douche


----------



## Talon. (Oct 24, 2011)

I almost felt sorry for Daimonji.

almost.

Scorpion Zodiarts has to be a woman. Do you see the way it stands?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoilers are offcourse involved so at your own caution.


----------



## Blade (Oct 25, 2011)

The spoilers about the Scorpion Zodiart seem kinda legit.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 25, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Spoilers are offcourse involved so at your own caution.



I saw that and im like "I KNEW IT"



Blade said:


> The spoilers about the Scorpion Zodiart seem kinda legit.



read my previous post perhaps?

Youd also notice if you saw the most recent episode


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 26, 2011)

I laughed so hard when Gentaro cried. 

They really had to justify Shun's asshole behavior prior to this episode.

Now I'm curious what Gentaro's issues are.


----------



## mali (Oct 26, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Do you see the way it stands?



loooool


----------



## lambda (Oct 26, 2011)

Shun's random confession was awful, but somehow Gentaro's reaction made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I saw that and im like "I KNEW IT"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just read your post. And it was kinda a hint at the recent episode.

But still we have to wait and see how it will go.


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2011)

Manly tears. Respect.

And lol Daimonji.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 28, 2011)

He cried the tears of time.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 29, 2011)

tons of new reveals, gents.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 29, 2011)

Talon. said:


> tons of new reveals, gents.



They come from the future...somehow this is Den-O's fault isn't it...


----------



## Blade (Oct 29, 2011)

Good updates.

Kamen Rider Aqua, another rider from the future.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 29, 2011)

Like the new state over the previous two Fourze ones in design.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 30, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> They come from the future...somehow this is Den-O's fault isn't it...



nah. its Decades fault.


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2011)

Decade was a series responsible for many shitty reasons but anyways.


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]E3TXsZCGPOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice MAD, bro.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2011)

What?


----------



## Talon. (Oct 31, 2011)

You can so tell that episode 9 is a halloween episode. it just screams it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2011)

Gentaro's first love interest is in a movie , still a female rider and a love interest at once who hopefully is not useless is a nice step up.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 1, 2011)

Why isnt there any Fourze next week? O.o

im so confused.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 1, 2011)

I kind of lol'd at Ohsugi's  antics at trying to impress Sonada, they're growing on me. He's a decent joke antagonist type.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 1, 2011)

Delicious Scorpion Zodiart.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Nov 2, 2011)

I just thought of something.

Did the Greeed have access to the powers of their core medals? (i e did Uva ever do the cloning power?)


----------



## Fang (Nov 2, 2011)

No.

Uva did show lightning and jumping, but no cloning. Cazali did show super speed and wind powers, but no lasers. Mezul did show her intangible form and water powers, but no squid leg drilling. Gamel did show gravity and super strength, but so did SaGoZou.

Also TaToBa is wanky stupid. Its easily the weakest yet "most balanced" of forms and was King's original default form, so it goes without saying to Eiji. Yet we only saw Purple Eyes TaToBa for all of two seconds before Eiji turned into his Greed form and fought a near complete Ankh. Then there was the third form and "complete" TaToBa with the original 10th Core medals of Ankh, Cazali, and Uva but looked no different from its normal variant with exception to copying Uva's plan on supercharging himself on Cell medals. 

Uva did it with hundreds of thousands or millions to hold his own against TaJaDor OOO's and Birth, Eiji did it billions to trillions and dominated a complete Uva who was so strong that PuToTyrano suffered its only ass-stomped defeat. Hell I remember Uva just sitting there and not even defending against a full powered axe swing and it did nothing. Then King OOO's in TaToBa form came and wrecked him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2011)

>Red Eyes teaming up with Foundation X
>Museum teaming up with the Greeeds


----------



## Fang (Nov 2, 2011)

More like more Uva


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2011)

Uva was completely downplayed in the final fight. 

I mean if you want to call that 'final battle'. Lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2011)

Uva 

More like UvaFO


----------



## Fang (Nov 2, 2011)

More like not


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2011)

Some new images from Jefusion.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 4, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Why isnt there any Fourze next week? O.o
> 
> im so confused.


Wait, what? Is that for real?


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 4, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Wait, what? Is that for real?


Yes there will be no Fourze this week.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 5, 2011)

Blade said:


> Some new images from Jefusion.



also these







inb4 fuckin magnets


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 5, 2011)

First link sounds interesting.


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2011)

Double Rocket states seems interesting.

I wonder if it gonna be in the TV series too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 5, 2011)

Now where's mein BLACK/BLACK RX states


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2011)

He still has a long way to make in order to acquire this states.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








YES


----------



## Legend (Nov 5, 2011)

Super Tatoba looks Beastly

Magnet and Double Rocket States look Boss

Meteor is interesting

Aqua looks like Ichigo

This movie will make me jizz HARD


And im in love with Yuki, Miu and Tomoko


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2011)

Super Tatoba has actually Tajadoru's head in a random colored body.


----------



## Legend (Nov 5, 2011)

the body is inverse with the taka brave head


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2011)

At least i hope to has some cool moves.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2011)

Super TaToBa looks like shit

but still better then Fourze


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 6, 2011)

Ugh,the color scheme for OOO is terrible in that image.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 6, 2011)

I dont mind Super TaToBa personally.

i kinda dig the repaint.


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2011)

I am hating you to death


----------



## Talon. (Nov 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> I am hating you to death



its like, just my opinion man.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 7, 2011)

Super Tatoba is made of fruit roll-ups.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 7, 2011)

It kinda sucks that theres no Fourze this week.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 8, 2011)

Considering that it ended in a cliffhanger, yes.

And to think that around this time, I'm supposed to be watching the new episode.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 11, 2011)

Im on ep 3 of Kabuto.

Im REALLY hating Kagami.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 11, 2011)

He gets better, Kabuto is awesome, both the show and the titular Rider.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 11, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He gets better, Kabuto is awesome, both the show and the titular Rider.



Kagami becomes Gatack, right? or TheBee? i googled it once but i totally forgot.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Both, the Bee has the most users with none of them ever being permanent


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2011)

How do you hate on Kagami

Also TheBee is a fucking whore


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2011)

Re-watching BLACK

Hopefully before I get to episode 48 another episode will be subbed (not likely )

Oh, mein square


----------



## Talon. (Nov 11, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Both, the Bee has the most users with none of them ever being permanent



Oh, right. gotcha. 



Fang said:


> How do you hate on Kagami
> 
> Also TheBee is a fucking whore



Kagami is so whiny, hes all "BAWWWWW I WANNA BE KABUTO" and its pointless.

and yes, TheBee is a whore.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2011)

KaGAmi does not whine


----------



## Talon. (Nov 11, 2011)

Fang said:


> KaGAmi does not whine



wait, are we thinking of the same guy? Unless theres a different kagami thats an intern at zect (i guess you can say hes an intern) that whines about Tendou getting the Kabuto Zecter instead of him.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2011)

You are not a very perceptive person

Go look back at Kagami's motives for the Kabuto Zecter


----------



## Talon. (Nov 11, 2011)

Fang said:


> You are not a very perceptive person
> 
> Go look back at Kagami's motives for the Kabuto Zecter



Oh, I know he has good intentions. who wouldnt?

but he doesnt need to whine about not getting it.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2011)

Tendou
Arata
Riku Kagami
Yaguruma
Tsurugi
Kageyama

Finish the show and you are gonna see why he is one of the top characters there.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2011)

Blade said:


> Tendou
> Arata
> Riku Kagami
> Yaguruma
> ...



I plan on it. 

Is God Speed Love any good?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2011)

Put Kabuto on hold

Start BLACK mein square


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 12, 2011)

Godspeed love is good but they blew most of their budget on this movie which caused problems for the show.


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I plan on it.
> 
> Is God Speed Love any good?



Yes it is. I'll not spoil, see it and you are gonna understand the point of this movie.




Darth Nihilus said:


> Put Kabuto on hold
> 
> Start BLACK mein square



I see what you did there.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2011)

I mean honestly mein square

What other Kamen Rider has his own car

That can operate at FTL speeds no less


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Put Kabuto on hold
> 
> Start BLACK mein square



Ill watch it when i finish Kabuto.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Godspeed love is good but they blew most of their budget on this movie which caused problems for the show.



Wooow. Thats nuts.



Blade said:


> Yes it is. I'll not spoil, see it and you are gonna understand the point of this movie.



All I know about it is that its some kind of alternate universe story with Causasus, Hercus, and some other guy i forgot the name of.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2011)

Caucasus, Hercus and Ketaros if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Caucasus, Hercus and Ketaros if I'm not mistaken



yep. 

I only know about those guys cuz of Decade.

:narutaki

*sigh* if only


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2011)

Just to tell you a list of the best KR series. (i know that you probably have watched/watching some of them, but nevermind)


Heisei era:

Blade
Kabuto
Kuuga
Agito

^ the best series

Fourze, OOO, W and Ryuki are good level as well.


From Showa era:


Black/Black RX
Stronger
Amazon
V3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Ill watch it when i finish Kabuto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's actually essential to the plot of Kabuto itself


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kabuto at the end goes back in time and ensures the timeline of the show happens, thus in the process eliminating the terrible future of the movie never happing


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2011)

Just watched Episode 4....wow. This one partially redeemed Kagami for me.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 14, 2011)

Episode 10 Gentaro  IMO best episode so far. Shun also gets points even for the cheesy line, next episode looks interesting. Things are picking up now, hope it continues to improve in quality like this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FrI1Rygx2aU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Nov 14, 2011)

for some reason the DL for episode 6 was a .rar instead of .avi 

hmm.

also, Tomoko is ADORABLE without makeup


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2011)

And looks wonderful with mud mein square


----------



## Talon. (Nov 14, 2011)

i cant find a good pic, but Magnet States looks to be based on those jetpack things that astronauts use while in space. 


whats next, a friggin Water States?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 14, 2011)

In keeping with the current theme of elemental states, I'd be surprised if they DID'NT use a water theme one.


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2011)

Episode 10.

Thumbs up.

There is a fire states, there will not be a water states too?

Lol.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 16, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Get winrar to convert it and you should be fine



im a Mac user.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2011)

Still don't see what the problem is

Since you can still use WinRAR on Mac mein square


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 17, 2011)

Holy fucking shit, Gentaro doing a Rider Kick. 



Talon. said:


> also, Tomoko is ADORABLE without makeup


Oh yes, she is, except that she ain't Tomoko without it.


----------



## mali (Nov 19, 2011)

Blade said:


> Just to tell you a list of the best KR series. (i know that you probably have watched/watching some of them, but nevermind)
> 
> 
> Heisei era:
> ...



100% true    .


----------



## Talon. (Nov 19, 2011)

I predict that Meteor will be a double agent of some kind, or at least a guy with shady motives.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 25, 2011)

12 days offline is a real pain.

Dat Nozoma.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 25, 2011)

The new episode does'nt offer much, cliffhanger ending but the new monster of the week has some H4X. Hoping they advance the main plot a bit next week.


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2011)

The Pyxis Zodiart remind almost a wannabe design of Uva.

His redirection ability though seems interesting.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 25, 2011)

Im just excited/worried to see if and/or how theyre gonna get Kengo off of the moon. 

I mean, if Fourze just rocketed up there, put Kengo in a space suit, and tried to re-enter Earths atmosphere, then Kengo would probably die.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 28, 2011)

TACHIBANA IN THE NEXT EPISODE OF FOURZE

meinsquarewithchips.gif


----------



## mali (Nov 28, 2011)

Still going good.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 28, 2011)

Hell yeah, Garren next episode!otherwise this episode was just Kengo's befriending.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2011)

its about time Kengo befriended Gen and the gang. >.> 

that new Switch is pretty damn nifty.

Also, i got to watch Shin Kamen Rider Prologue yesterday.

I actually quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 28, 2011)

new fan nickname: Principal Garren.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2011)

I just thought of something: wouldnt it suck to be a card based rider if someone steals the cards and tears them up?


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2011)

Garren in the next episode? 

Kenzaki must come too soon. Fucking Evolution King.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 30, 2011)

off topic, but totally awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRm1e1wEPzs&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 1, 2011)

How many movies does Den-O have anyway??

Kamen Rider Movie Wars MEGAMAX,no fucking love for Black(RX)?


----------



## Legend (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can find the lyrics to this song: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyK09uYNo2M[/YOUTUBE]


I must see Megamax

Meteor looks better with the stars


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> How many movies does Den-O have anyway??
> 
> Kamen Rider Movie Wars MEGAMAX,no fucking love for Black(RX)?



Den-O's current movie standing is at like eight or nine movies I believe...it's Toei's little cashcow franchise.


----------



## Legend (Dec 1, 2011)

including the new one?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> including the new one?



Den-O 2012 will be movie nine after looking up all the movies on Wiki


----------



## Legend (Dec 1, 2011)

One rumor i heard was it was gonna be Old Den-O vs New Den-O


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd rather watch shit hit toilet water


----------



## mali (Dec 1, 2011)

Den-O was rather dissapointing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2011)

Not exactly disappointing, just overmilked

Even if Den-O/All Riders was fucking awesome


----------



## mali (Dec 1, 2011)

Kiva and Funuki too


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2011)

Mali said:


> Den-O was rather dissapointing.



I wouldn't really say that, Den-O has some good stuff in it that's appealing however Toei really needs to let the franchise take a break for a little bit, or just lay it to rest


----------



## Blade (Dec 1, 2011)

Den-O was quite decent at best in comparison with other great KR series.

There isn't a reason to 'milk' it anymore.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Den-O 2012 will be movie nine after looking up all the movies on Wiki



Holy shit dude.

I just thought of something: what if Power Rider is Den-O? im saying this for one reason alone: Its a cash cow, like you had said yourself EJ.

IMO it has the most memorable characters of any Heisei series. The Imagin are pure gold, and it would be really hard to fuck up Owner-San.

It makes sense, its the kind of series Saban could milk for all its worth.

plus it seems a little strange that Toei is doing yet another Den-O movie.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm pretty much tired of Den-O, to be honest.

I mean, the TV series up to Final Countdown were entertaining enough, but every single one that came after is ad nauseam for me.

And it's ironic that it's actually the DenLiner Imagin that are the stars of that show more than Ryoutarou himself.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

Uchuu Kiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaa for shizzle my nizzle.:rofl


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 3, 2011)

that's awesome.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

Epileptic trees Fourze episode 13 :
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sonoda sensei is indeed....the awesome Scorpion Zodiart.


.*mindblow*

Time to fap.:rofl


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2011)

Why doesnt the scorpio zodiart have any female characteristics?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

Why not????:ho


----------



## Talon. (Dec 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> Why doesnt the scorpio zodiart have any female characteristics?



its a good cover, giving the writers some room to make that creepy fuck into a red herring.


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2011)

True      .


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2011)

I AM JIZZING SOOO FREAKING HARD RIGHT NOW

Kamen Rider vs Super Sentai its OFFICIAL


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 3, 2011)

Talon. said:


> its a good cover, giving the writers some room to make that creepy fuck into a red herring.


Which, if that creep WAS the Scorpio Zodiart, he will have the same feel as the Pyxis Zodiart. And I wouldn't want that.


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2011)

Adults are untrustworthy


----------



## Talon. (Dec 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> I AM JIZZING SOOO FREAKING HARD RIGHT NOW
> 
> Kamen Rider vs Super Sentai its OFFICIAL



I KNOW ITS FUCKING AWESOME :



dspr8_rugged said:


> Which, if that creep WAS the Scorpio Zodiart, he will have the same feel as the Pyxis Zodiart. And I wouldn't want that.



agreed. no moar creepy Uva clones.

So uh...new episode. Ive seen it coming for a couple of weeks now.

i gotta say...wow. Miuras pretty fucked up from that ordeal. 

have some fanarts.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 5, 2011)

Principal Garren  and preview shows

*Spoiler*: __ 



Scorpio with a new form, guess the other Zodiarts will have one as well


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2011)

Rewatched all of OOO's, realized the pacing really is as bad as someone people see it once Mezul and Gamel bite it before the first half is over and the story is all over the place. That's the difference between waiting for the weekly episodes and watching it all in one go for a second time.

Also: Super TaToBa is still faggetry. As for Fourze, can't say I'm really drawn into it, the suit designs are generally shit, the pandering with toys is even worse in it then OOO's or Den-O and the idea about the other Riders from Heisei interacting with them was nixed.

Still decent, if only for Miu.

Also, the thing with Gentaro being stabbed and poisoned by the Scorpion Zodiart is ripping off Agito hard.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2011)

>Kamen Rider Decade as a lead character


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2011)

Because it makes sense

I'll take him over a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Den-O any day


----------



## Legend (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats probably Sanoda's Last One


----------



## mali (Dec 5, 2011)

I dont what was up with whoever designed Fourzes suit


----------



## Legend (Dec 5, 2011)

Playing too much PS3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 5, 2011)

Fang said:


> Rewatched all of OOO's, realized the pacing really is as bad as someone people see it once Mezul and Gamel bite it before the first half is over and the story is all over the place. That's the difference between waiting for the weekly episodes and watching it all in one go for a second time.
> 
> Also: Super TaToBa is still faggetry. As for Fourze, can't say I'm really drawn into it, the suit designs are generally shit, the pandering with toys is even worse in it then OOO's or Den-O *and the idea about the other Riders from Heisei interacting with them was nixed*.
> 
> ...



Wait really? my interest in the show has considerablly dropped then


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 5, 2011)

Fang said:


> Also, the thing with Gentaro being stabbed and poisoned by the Scorpion Zodiart is ripping off Agito hard.


I thought it looked familiar. Now I know why.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 6, 2011)

From 4chan



> Holy shit, Yuka Konan(Sonoda sensei) is only 22.
> 
> For some reason I assumed that Japan also did the "twenty somethings play highschoolers" that we seem so fixated on here in America, but no, apparently everyone is an appropriate age.
> 
> ...



I can marry Sonoda actress but the guy who plays Shun could actually play a fucking teacher instead of a senior.:rofl


----------



## Legend (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah i recall that


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 6, 2011)

Hina actress is even younger Gentarou.:ho


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 11, 2011)

So who loves decade being main rider in the cross over with super sentai?


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2011)

i will bare with it


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 11, 2011)

I mean I suppose it makes sense.

But only in the way I assume they didn't actually watch decade and just read a plot summary.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 12, 2011)

By the end of episode 14, Sonada was PISSED.


I cant wait to see Meteor in action. shits gonna get real.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She has to be second to Libra and lost her switch as punishment for failing. Libra's illusion is dangerous, knew it was principal Garren since they made it quite obvious he was a villain.

 Also seems supernova form Scorpio was generating enough energy to be a threat to a whole city, forcing Gentaro to take it into space, took 2 limit breaks and while it did'nt completely explode, it created a small crater with Sonada alive but unconscious


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2011)

Not surprising considering BURNING DIVIDE was Garren's trademark


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 12, 2011)

Gentaro:Tachibana, why have you betrayed us?


----------



## Talon. (Dec 13, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah.  no kill like overkill, i guess.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 13, 2011)

Really cool OOO and Fourze pic


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 14, 2011)

Lacking in Super Tatoba art.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 15, 2011)

Remember when we all though that the Gokaigers were gonna get OOO ranger keys? hahaha, misinterpretation on a grand scale.


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2011)

Episode 14 was good.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 17, 2011)

watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A5k6fhGzOGU


----------



## Talon. (Dec 17, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A5k6fhGzOGU



i saw that shit dude, so much win. its a reaction face goldmine.

Im watching the Eternal movie. ahh, i missed the Luna guy. i lold at MONGOLIAN CHOP.


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

Letting episodes pile up as of episode 11


----------



## Talon. (Dec 17, 2011)

Mali said:


> Letting episodes pile up as of episode 11



well then ya better catch up. The one thing i dont like about the W Returns movies is how they shoehorn NEVER and Quarks into it. to me, it almost feels like a cop-out.

But it doesnt feel like that so much with the NEVER guys, because it gives a little insight into their backstories.


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I'll wait till episode 20, watching multiple episodes in 1 go is a much better experience


----------



## Talon. (Dec 17, 2011)

Mali said:


> I think I'll wait till episode 20, watching multiple episodes in 1 go is a much better experience



true dat. I marathon'd the first 5 eps with a friend of mine. he says afterword "i dont know how the fuck you can watch this, but please show me more."


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

Watching some Showa series while high is the absolute shit


----------



## Talon. (Dec 17, 2011)

Mali said:


> Watching some Showa series while high is the absolute shit



I wouldnt know. Last time i got high i was watching Kiva.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 17, 2011)

I must now find the hidden stash of Chester Hopperpot.


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

and i must now take a shower, for a ridiculous amount of time.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 21, 2011)

Took me a while to watch Episodes 13 and 14 of Fourze and boy, I wasn't that surprised when they had a Astro Switch conveniently ready that can cure cosmic-level poisoning.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 21, 2011)

Well atleast they're starting to advance the plot, for a christmas episode I was surprised, better than their previous non christmas ones. 
-We see 4 of the Zodiarts and learn the others have to awaken
-How the Zodiarts are formed through Sonada's flashback
-The debut of Kamen Rider Meteor next episode
-Gentaro shows some skill
-Libra was badass
-Perseus had a nice monster design


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2011)

Mali said:


> Watching some Showa series while high is the absolute shit



This post

This fucking post


----------



## Talon. (Dec 21, 2011)

Im gonna watch some Amazon while smoking some chronic, BRB.

for future reference, i cant remember shit while im high. so if i say i havent seen Amazon, politely remind me.

on that note, what does everyone think of that tease of Meteor?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 











:hoAwesome.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im so down for a giant Jupiter fist.


----------



## Legend (Dec 22, 2011)

The guy who plays Meteor looks like Kamen Rider Blade


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 22, 2011)

Principal Tachibana
Kamen Rider Meteor Tachibana.


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2011)

> Kamen Rider Meteor main armament is called Fingerprint Authentication Brace Meteor Galaxy, attached on his right wrist. It has three switches called Galaxy Levers that represents three planets coming from the Solar System — Mars, Jupiter and Saturn.




Seems he will be really strong. 




> Tachibana is a mysterious being living in the satellite, M-Bus, and works as a support to Meteor. It is unknown whether he is a robot or a man behind a mask.




Lol Tachibana.


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2011)

Tachibana has to be kengos dad


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone else notice Taichi from Agito in the latest episode of Fourze


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Virgo Zodiart is making a proper debut in episode 18.*




Episode 18 is


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2011)

Meteor isn't kidding from what it seems.

Let's see.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh yay, the obligatory christmas episode is coming up soon.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sonoda sensei doesn't hate Fourze.






Fun fact: Perseus was not only known as the one who chopped Medusa head off,he was also Herakles great-grandfather.


2 famous parents,makes you wonder.


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2011)

Kamen Rider Meteor > Chuck Norris

He is a badass, bruce lee reborn


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 24, 2011)

Kamen Rider Bruce Lee,make him wear a yellow jumpsuit and the circle  is complete.

Link removed


----------



## Blade (Dec 25, 2011)

His theme is cool.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 26, 2011)

dat meteor galaxy voice.

dat Bruce Lee mannerisms.

guys, i found my new favorite secondary rider .


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 6, 2012)

kamen rider meteor is AWESOME. jeet kune do! and he's so cute *__* 
this has got to be one of the best riders yet his 
though his suit sparkles like edward (ew, why)


----------



## mali (Jan 6, 2012)

Meteor rider is dope.

Judging from the space phenomena based riders, dibs on sun/star rider


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











DO WANT


----------



## Talon. (Jan 7, 2012)

I NEED MY FIX, BRAH.

NEXT WEEK CANT COME SOON ENOUGH.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 7, 2012)

^^Thanks!

and is Ryujin Mabuya any good?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4jyWoOZn5U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Jan 7, 2012)

Kuya said:


> ^^Thanks!
> 
> and is Ryujin Mabuya any good?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4jyWoOZn5U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Ive never even heard of it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 8, 2012)

Start with Kamen Rider Kabuto, Agito, Kuuga, Blade and the recent OOO. Fourze is still going on. Then work your through some of the older series if you want. You can watch any show.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 13, 2012)

Holy fuck you guise...Meteor confirmed for Bro Tier.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 15, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Start with Kamen Rider Kabuto, Agito, Kuuga, Blade and the recent OOO. Fourze is still going on. Then work your through some of the older series if you want. You can watch any show.



This right here sounds like a consistent list of goodness.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 15, 2012)

>Kuuga
>Agito
>Ryuki
>Blade
>Kabuto
>Double
>OOO
>Fourze

nothingelsematters.jpg


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2012)

And so with the latest episode

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Scorpio defeated again, this time they atleast saw it was a woman just not close enough to know it was Sonada. Virgo BFRs her into a nebula as per Red eyed man's orders so with Sonada being absent, they'll figure it out eventually.

Wonder what will happen to Ohsugi now that Sonada is gone. They should make him Scorpio V2, only as a recurring joke villain


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

Its a matter of time

I think Gentaro looked better in the OOO's movie than he does in Fourze


----------



## mali (Jan 16, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Kuuga
> >Agito
> >Ryuki
> >Blade
> ...



This should be set in stone somewhere.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dem new episodes_ 



I don't even get why Meteor let Gentaro fight Libra when he clearly isn't on that level, he just took that easy scorpion fight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2012)

Gentaro's friendship must be working mein square


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2012)

Really starting to like the series more since Meteor made his appearance

bruceleewithchips.gif


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

Bruce Lee X Accel X Birth = Meteor


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 16, 2012)

For me Fourze is

Secondary Rider > Main Rider


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2012)

Post of the day


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2012)

>most toycentric KR series since Den-O
>Fourze
>good starting place


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 16, 2012)

spend your life savings on DX Fourze belts and all astro switches

when all you need is meteor belt and switch.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

and his weapon


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCAE8nJv9PE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 16, 2012)

I dont see why that wouldnt be included with the belt.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

its better for them to sell it seperately, they get more monies


----------



## Talon. (Jan 17, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> And so with the latest episode
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



He was pretty much a red herring, unless he decides to join the KRC f he becomes a Zodiart. Monsters becoming good has happened before.

Im calling it now, Tachibana is Kengo's dad. Who else would have a motive to start an Anti Zodiart Union?


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 17, 2012)

waiting for Fourze and Meteor bro fist.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2012)

>Sonoda will not appear in Fourze again


----------



## Talon. (Jan 19, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Sonoda will not appear in Fourze again



da fuck? DDDD:


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2012)

The girl who played hurricane blue from hurricanger and she also played lily shirogane/ the invisible dopant from Kamen Rider W will be in fourze


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2012)

WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2012)

Son Goku said:


> spend your life savings on DX Fourze belts and all astro switches
> 
> when all you need is meteor belt and switch.



ah did you actually buy fourze's belt? how much was it + all the switches




Darth Nihilus said:


>



lol i saw the original of this on pixiv, glad it was translated so i  can understand it now


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2012)

Decade and DiEnd are back with Tsukasa being the head of Dai-Shocker in the Kamen Rider vs Super Sentai movie.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Decade back as the head of Shocker
>Marvelous allies with the Zangyack
>*More AR bullshit*

Throwing all of my chips on the ground


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2012)

>no Tendou
>no Kenzaki
>no Shouichi
>no Godai
>no KaGAmi


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2012)

Fang said:


> Decade and DiEnd are back with Tsukasa being the head of Dai-Shocker in the Kamen Rider vs Super Sentai movie.



yeah i saw the scan with tsukasa in those shitty clothes =w=


----------



## Talon. (Jan 30, 2012)

well episode 20 was a fun little romp.


I watch Kamen Rider G earlier, I demand Toei makes more, G is like the perfect opportunity to make a really good grimdark Rider character.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

That'll happen when Toei decided to shelf the AR Rider Bullshit and stick with the original actors reprising their roles as previous Kamen Riders 

Not gonna happen


----------



## Talon. (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> That'll happen when Toei decided to shelf the AR Rider Bullshit and stick with the original actors reprising their roles as previous Kamen Riders
> 
> Not gonna happen


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2012)

They have to do Garren going to Fourze's School

And Ninja Blue


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 31, 2012)

It's like Double/W,which also had a lot of Super Sentai actors as guests(1st episode was with the lunar bitch/Lunagel from Magiranger).

And Mezool is reborn as mermaid princess Shirahoshi.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 31, 2012)

The witch in Fourze was that girl from Blade right?The one who liked Chalice?


----------



## Talon. (Feb 3, 2012)

Watching the OOO Movie, i love how Ankh gets mad for Chiyoko serving his ice cream to people.

Also Eiji's fight as Birth was really cool.

that shogun is _badass_.

I wish I knew how to make .gifs because I want one of that mass transformation sequence.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2012)

You mean the GataKiriBa/All Combo henshin? 

Do that I can mein square


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxNohh_7Zw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htFVmkCpWtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 4, 2012)

Talon. said:


> Watching the OOO Movie, i love how Ankh gets mad for Chiyoko serving his ice cream to people.
> 
> Also Eiji's fight as Birth was really cool.
> 
> ...



The only thing about that movie i didnt like was "oh hey look at this set of core medals nobody even knew existed or never fit in and use them because I have them for no reason other than this exact moment"


----------



## Legend (Feb 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-athtF9QYRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 5, 2012)

Fourze was nice,Nao sensei kawaii.pek


----------



## Talon. (Feb 7, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You mean the GataKiriBa/All Combo henshin?
> 
> Do that I can mein square



yes, that. Ive been dying for a new set, lol. much obliged.

Also, i see what you did there with your sig 



Son Goku said:


> The only thing about that movie i didnt like was "oh hey look at this set of core medals nobody even knew existed or never fit in and use them because I have them for no reason other than this exact moment"



I think it worked they way it did. If they went the route of "Hey lets bring in a new Greeed for no fucking reason!" then it would've failed miserably.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 8, 2012)

Fourze was okay, if nothing for the team work between Meteor and Fourze.


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 13, 2012)

i may have just finished ooo and it may have tore my soul into a million pieces

in other words which KR should i watch next?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 13, 2012)

Alexandritee said:


> i may have just finished ooo and it may have tore my soul into a million pieces
> 
> in other words which KR should i watch next?



Try the current series Fourze...but if you want something older go with Kabuto...assuming you can find downloads for it of course


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 13, 2012)

i watched kabuto back in 2009, but i don't remember if i ever finished it or not.. (but yeah i should be able to find some dl's anyway). and den-o too!! i've only seen those two & ooo though. 

a lot of people have told me to watch fourze but the majority want me to watch W, too  any good?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 13, 2012)

Alexandritee said:


> i watched kabuto back in 2009, but i don't remember if i ever finished it or not.. (but yeah i should be able to find some dl's anyway). and den-o too!! i've only seen those two & ooo though.
> 
> a lot of people have told me to watch fourze but the majority want me to watch W, too  any good?



W's pretty good in my opinion, go ahead and check it out if you want


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2012)

>Kuuga
>Agito
>Ryuki
>Blade
>Kabuto
>Den-O
>Double
>OOO
>Fourze

allyouneedtowatch.jpg


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 13, 2012)

will do, i've had endless amounts of friends tell me to start it so it must be good u___u




Darth Nihilus said:


> >Kuuga
> >Agito
> >Ryuki
> >Blade
> ...



welp, i'm sort of halfway there


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2012)

As for Showa Riders

Pretty much every series 

Because it's fucking Showa


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 13, 2012)

^ noted

(also it's nice to meet someone who actually enjoyed den-o or i'll assume anyway since it's on your watch list like jesus everywhere i go i always find someone who hates it)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2012)

Den-O is decent

It just tries too hard with the comedy most of the time

Aside from being the most overmilked Rider series to date


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah that's what i usually hear from people 

i can't really say much i've only watched kabuto, den-o and ooo (in that order) and it's my favourite out of the three, mainly because it makes me really damn nostalgic

pretty sad that takeru sato wont be in any more den-o related projects if there will be any more but i guess you can only ride out one series for so long


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty much a shame that most of the actors won't be reprising their roles in the upcoming Super Sentai vs Kamen Rider movie 

Aside from terribad Dickeido


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 13, 2012)

if yuichi nakamura hadn't pulled out of his acting group we could have seen some more prince of douche in the future, but i guess not 

but hey at least i have something to look forward to movie wise


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2012)

Episode 22 of Fourze is


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 13, 2012)

you're making me want to watch it. i've already got w and blade on my watch list, i'm going to have 0 life for the next few weeks


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2012)

Kiva is good so far


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2012)

Legend said:


> Kiva is good so far



Not good horror work out!!.


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 14, 2012)

about to start watching the first w episode, it's too early since my heart was destroyed by ooo but i really have nothing else to do

wish me luck i'm going in


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 14, 2012)

Fourze had a new Zodiart Cancer whose design is okay. Still like Master Libra's design the best and he's my fav out of that group so far.


----------



## Fang (Feb 14, 2012)

Someone mention Kamen Rider IXA?


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2012)

I wanna see Leo's full design


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 14, 2012)

for the last few hours of valentines day;


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2012)

I was just talkking to my gf about how i need to decorate my tumblr, because im using it more. She asked me why i told her because i take gifs of wrestling and kamen rider, she scoffed at them both, i asked her did she even know what kamen rider was, and she replied dude i watched the originals, I almost cried


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 4, 2012)

Alexandritee said:


> i may have just finished ooo and it may have tore my soul into a million pieces
> 
> in other words which KR should i watch next?



lol, you liked OOO that much? 

WAIT YOU WATCH KR?!

omg a hot girl watches KR wat is this there are no girls on the internet watwatwat

(do you watch it for the bishies)

watch fourze

ryusei is cute
so is gentaro (when his hair isn't stupid bad boy hair)



Alexandritee said:


> i watched kabuto back in 2009, but i don't remember if i ever finished it or not.. (but yeah i should be able to find some dl's anyway). and den-o too!! i've only seen those two & ooo though.
> 
> a lot of people have told me to watch fourze but the majority want me to watch W, too  any good?



W is gooooood, so yes watch it! shotaro <3



Alexandritee said:


> ^ noted
> 
> (also it's nice to meet someone who actually enjoyed den-o or i'll assume anyway since it's on your watch list like jesus everywhere i go i always find someone who hates it)



I LIKE DEN-O. i know what you mean, i see so much den-o hate. but i think it's good. the original series though, not all the shit they make now....



Darth Nihilus said:


> Aside from being the most overmilked Rider series to date



pretty much the only thing i hate about den-o =w=



Alexandritee said:


> i can't really say much i've only watched kabuto, den-o and ooo (in that order) and it's my favourite out of the three, mainly because it makes me really damn nostalgic



haha, me too, this is so sad but i still remember stinging pictures of yuuto and deneb on my school note books =_______=;;



> pretty sad that takeru sato wont be in any more den-o related projects if there will be any more but i guess you can only ride out one series for so long



which is why i refuse to watch anything related to den-o. bc it's not the same without him >_>



Darth Nihilus said:


> Pretty much a shame that most of the actors won't be reprising their roles in the upcoming Super Sentai vs Kamen Rider movie
> 
> Aside from terribad Dickeido



it suuuuuuuucks that the worst, ugliest and most annoying actor is the one that always comes back









anyway

how come there's no ryusei x motoko shipping going on here?!?! :'D


----------



## CM PunK (Mar 24, 2012)

alisha said:


> anyway
> 
> how come there's no ryusei x motoko shipping going on here?!?! :'D






Best ever. ;__;

Meteor Storm form soon. Whos ready?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 3, 2012)

Happy 41th Birthday Kamen Riderpek


HEN........SHIN.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

